# March Monkeys 2016: 21 boys and 15 girls born



## Buttercup84

Hi and congratulations to all the March 2016 mamas to be, please feel free to join us on this thread :flower: Let me know your due date to add to the list!
Our group graphics are at the bottom of this post also, take your pick of which one you want to use in your signature :thumbup:
NDH has started a private facebook group for us so if you'd like to join you'll need to add her on facebook and she will add you to it: https://www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31
Also, if you'd like to choose a 'Mama animal' name to go by on this thread (just for and fun and because some usernames can be hard to shorten) the list is below, or you can choose an animal not on this list if you like :)


Spoiler
Mama Otter ~*KalonKiki*~

Mama Bear ~*xxemmyxx*~

Mama Lion ~*jbell157*~

Mama Fox ~*littlelily*~

Mama Duck ~*CurlyRose*~

Mama Mouse ~*azure girl*~

Mama Hawk ~*DaisyDreamer*~

Mama Rabbit ~*struth*~

Mama Panda ~*kittiekat7210*~

Mama Raccoon

Mama Tiger ~*BellaRosa8302*~

Mama Leopard

Mama Eagle

Mama Giraffe ~*Ostara84*~

Mama Cat ~*Camichelle*~

Mama Wolf ~*bombshellmom*~

Mama Deer ~*Emiloo*~

Mama Penguin ~*mewolkens*~

Mama Hedgehog

Mama Dolphin ~*Salembaby*~

Mama Monkey ~*Dawnlouise30*~

Mama Zebra ~*Workinonbaby2*~

Mama Kangaroo ~*MommyOf1Girl*~

Mama Koala ~*Nikki1979*~

Mama Owl ~*SilasLove*~

Mama Swan ~*joo*~

Mama Squirrel

Mama Chinchilla

Mama Hen ~*NDH*~

Mama Sheep

Mama Panther

Mama Husky

Mama Coyote

Mama Bat ~*Buttercup84*~

Mama Badger

Mama Horse

Mama Seal ~*batesbaby*~

Mama Crab ~*.hopeful.one.*~

Mama Goat ~*KatOro*~

Mama Butterfly ~*Left wonderin*~

Mama Frog ~*Beankeeper*~

Mama Meerkat~*SunDevil"~

Mama Sparrow ~*apaki*~

Mama Dinosaur ~*stuckinoki*~

*Babies*

15th January
Nikki1979
:blue: Baby Boy :blue:

16th January
Batesbaby
:blue: Liam Reich :blue:

23rd January
Struth
:blue: Thomas George :blue:

28th January
wwchix
:blue: Noah John Arthur :blue:

3rd February
clapper
:blue: Timothy Ryan :blue:

9th February
SophBabes
:pink: Alison Rose :pink:

13th February
Hopeful.one.
:blue: Paxton Drake :blue:

17th February
Ostara84
:blue: Jack Anthony Franz :blue:
:pink: Alice Hazel Helen :pink:

22nd February
Jodiebump2012
:pink: Lily Sophia :pink:

24th February
azure girl
:pink: Brooklyn :pink:

26th February
Buttercup84
:blue: Dominic James Robert :blue:

26th February
DaisyDreamer
:blue: Zodi Irie Sky :blue:

27th February
CurlyRose
:pink: Edith Joy :pink:

29th February
AMP1117
:blue: Michael Stanley :blue:
xxemmyxx
:pink: Arabella Boakye-Yiadom :pink:

3rd March
KalonKiki
:pink: Thea Denise :pink:

6th March
bigbelly2
:blue: Romain Ellis :blue:
littlelily
:blue: Oscar Sebastian :blue:
Camichelle
:blue: Weston James :blue:

7th March
BabeAwait
:blue: Evan Alexander :blue:
BellaRosa8302
:blue: Jacob Henrik :blue:

8th March
mewolkens
:blue: Paddy :blue:

9th March
Rhapsodi
:pink: Lucilia Faustina :pink:
jaspie
:blue: Joshua William :blue:

10th March
AutumnFlower
:blue: Jace Landon :blue:

13th March
Dawnlouise30
:blue: Elijah James :blue:
SilasLove
:pink: Lydia :pink:
Left wonderin
:pink: Anna :pink:
victoria1987
:pink: Baby Girl :pink:

15th March
NDH
:blue: Jeremy David :blue:

16th March
Emiloo
:pink: Matilda Faye :pink:
Fezzle
:pink: Freya Dorothy :pink:

17th March
stuckinoki
:pink: Grace :pink:

18th March
bombshellmom
:pink: Vaia Mae :pink:

23rd March
Allforthegirl
:blue: Declan :blue:


*Due Dates
*

15th
hanrh :blue:

16th
Xstwx :pink:

17th
workinonbaby2 :blue:

18th
MommaCC :yellow:

19th
Jbell157 :blue:

20th
disney516 :yellow:

21st
ruby83 :blue:
efairie :yellow:
svaughn8814 :yellow:

23rd
Chrissy05 :blue:
SarahLou372 :blue:

24th
ferens06 :blue:
harveygirl :blue:

25th
Radiance :blue:
cupcakekate :yellow:
Keepinitreal1:blue:

26th
lesleyann :pink:

30th
apaki :pink:
MrsMcP :pink:

31st
jtink28 :blue:
Mthoodmom :blue:

1st April
Qmama79 :blue:
mac1979 :pink:


Angels
Dana_Scully :angel:
kittykat7210 :angel:
Natasha2605 :angel:
Beeka :angel:
TTC74 :angel:
joo :angel:
kakae :angel:
KatOro :angel:
amytrisha :angel:
fairycat :angel:
Fiora :angel:
caz_hills :angel:
ReadynWaiting :angel:
Pato :angel:
c beary83 :angel:
youngmamttc :angel: Aurora Faith born sleeping at 19 weeks :flow:
beankeeper :angel: Caius Jonah born sleeping at 34+5 weeks :flow:

https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg

https://oi62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.jpg

https://oi61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.jpg
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.png
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 3,056









2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 3









1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5









4.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lozzy21

Hi, I'm due the 2nd and got my BFP on Friday at 10dpo. Iv been hanging out with the February girls because baby is ether going to come early like my daughter or I'm thinking of having a section so baby will be coming in February. Iv got a 4 year old daughter.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh well done buttercup! I got my bfp yesterday with a frer at 10dpo so I am due 5th March I think! 

I got 1-2 weeks on digi this morning, I love seeing those words "pregnant"!! I have a little boy who is 17months so this is our second. 

We have been not preventing/trying for over a year and I am over the moon to be pregnant but I am now due the week after my best friends wedding where I am meant to be bridesmaid. The wedding is 20th February I have told her I think I can still do it and I want to still do it, what do you ladies think?


----------



## lozzy21

If the wedding is close to home I think you 
Would be okay


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Emmy. Glad you finally got a BFP :) And to everyone else of course.

I was keeping an eye out for a March thread, as DS and DD were both due it March, although DS felt April was a better birthday.

Anyway good luck in your pregnancies and have a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi mummy2o!!!!! Congrats on your pregnancy! We aren't far off each other again how sweet!!! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah the wedding is only about 30mins from my house so I think it should be ok x


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi lozzy and Emmy and thanks mummy2o :)
I would go Emmy if it was me, but then again my babies are always late (12 and 14 days both induction!!) so I'm pretty sure this one will be too ;)
How are we all doing? I must admit I'm feeling quite sick already. I had MS with my first and only mild nausea with my second but don't remember it being this early either time! Reassuring to have symptoms of course but a bit nervous wondering how bad they're going to get...!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am feeling symptoms too already and I didn't feel anything until about 8 weeks with my first! I am tired like no other tired before, I feel like I have a hangover! And I am hungry like I have never felt, i don't want to snack I am just so so hungry for my meals, when I wake up I'm ravenous for breakfast and by 12pm my tummy is grumbling for my lunch so much!! I used to eat dinner once I put my son to bed but now I'm having it at the same time as him cus I'm just too hungry to wait!! I really need to be careful what I eat if this carries on it I will be the size of a whale!!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm exhausted too and the cramps, oh my god! Not started feeling sick yet, well apart from when I opened the fridge. The combines smell of the different food in the fridge made me Bork.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Have you got cramps? I remember having cramps with jaxson but u haven't had those yet just a few twinges, from the left side actually, I know I have a cyst there so I do t know if that might be causing it?

I am feeling slightly nauseous it's kind of that sick hungry feeling you get when you feel sick because you need to eat, I only recognise it because I have been pregnant before! It seems so early to be noticing stuff though!!?


----------



## lozzy21

Had them since the day I got my BFP, they have been awfull. I can remember getting some with my daughter but not like this at all. Speaking to others it's been 
Worse 2nd time around.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am not looking forward to the sickness kicking in then! I was sick from 8-18 weeks with my son, not terrible or anything but I was sick at least once a day.


----------



## Buttercup84

I had some cramping a couple of days ago but not since, however I swear I felt implantation this time! It was a sharp stab low down a couple of days before I got my bfp. I also got a tiny implantation bleed this time which I didn't with either of my girls.
Knackered today and got a meeting with work (not telling them anything yet, esp as I'm still on mat leave with dd2...!) I want to reduce my days so hoping they'll agree...
Take care ladies and speak to you all soon :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations March Mommas!!! Seems like just yesterday us February 2016 moms were just finding out.

From personal experience, March babies are the best! I am one, and I have one! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am a March baby too! This baby might even share my birthday! X


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi ladies! I'm so excited to join you. I got a super faint line Wednesday at 9dpo followed by my BFP this morning at 11dpo! :dance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congratulations and welcome hopeful! :) only a few of us on here so far as its still pretty early for March Bfps but fc more will join us soon!


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies! I got a faint positive on a wondfo late wed night and then a bunch of positives yesterday on wondfo, plus a digital and a FRER. As you can tell, I didn't quite believe my eyes. After 13 months on trying I was in shock! Based on what day I believe I ovulated, I think my due date is March 6th! This is my first time ever pregnant and as excited as I am, I am equally terrified of something going wrong. What do you do to ease your mind?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome hopeful and clapper! And congratulations on your bfps!! 

Clapper I know what you mean it's so hard not to worry, I have freak out sessions but I have to just keep reminding myself that it is something completely out of my control and try and keep occupied with other things xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hcg on Monday was 188, yesterday was 825


----------



## xxemmyxx

Those are lovely numbers lozzy xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome clapper! I haven't had any miscarriages but it's always in the back of my mind that it could happen I try not to let it take over my thoughts. As Emmy said it's out of our hands so I just try and stay as positive as possible :flower:
Sounds like your levels are rising nicely lozzy, is there a reason you're having Hcg bloods if you don't mind me asking?
So far so good with me I think, cheapies seem to be getting darker but not putting too much stock in them as I think they're a bit rubbish anyway lol, just testing to use them up :winkwink: As far as work goes my manager isn't sure if I can reduce my days from 3 to 2 :dohh: but hasn't confirmed it properly yet or what days i'll be doing. Going to ring work on Monday as I need to get my childcare sorted for when I go back in July!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great news lozzy! 

Clapper I had a mmc in jan. This time around I have chosen to embrace the pregnancy no matter what happens and enjoy it. Last time I was so worried I never even stopped to enjoy the fact that there was life inside me. This time around I will be thinking about how lucky I am to have this little one everyday they are with me. Easier said than done but I'm going to try. At the end of the day it's all out of our control anyway. Congrats on your BFP!!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had some spotting so went and harassed him to do my bloods.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have had miscarriages before but even if you haven't you know loads of people who have so it is something that you know could happen and it plays on your mind. I completely agree with hopeful. I spent the whole of my last pregnancy wishing I was 7 weeks to see the heartbeat, then wishing I was 12 weeks so the risk was reduced, then wishing I was 2nd try, then wishing I was 24 weeks and viable, then wishing I was 3rd try etc etc I was so worried about the baby I never relaxed to enjoy my pregnancy and I wished it all away quickly and missed it like hell when it was over! 

It's easier said than done though. I am still testing a couple of times a day to see progression which is just asking for trouble because we all know the tests aren't meant to be used for that purpose. I am getting a progression on ic's though so I'm happy with that for now. It's a bit easier to not think about it this time round because I am so busy chasing after a toddler! 

I feel bloated and my uterus feels a bit tender if that makes sense??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Progression &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Buttercup84

Lovely tests Emmy :D
When are all of your first scans? I paid for early scans with my girls but can't afford it this time so I'll be sitting tight til 12 weeks, eek! Really want to still have a 3D scan later on though, I loved the images from those scans with my girls :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh buttercup I'm in the same boat. With my son I had a ridiculous amount of scans because I was so worried because if previous losses. I was ridiculous though, I got banned from the clinic eventually I'm not joking! I had a scan at epu at 5 weeks and 7 weeks, then a private scan at 10 and 12 weeks, then an NHS scan at 13 weeks, a private scan at 14 and 16 weeks. (Then the private clinic kindly said they wouldn't take anymore of my money!) I had my NHS 20 week scan, and then two additional growth checks at 28 and 34 weeks and then I had a 3d scan at the private clinic when they let me back in at 33weeks haha!

Can you believe that?.. I was a crazy person! 

I wish I could have a scan at 8 weeks or so just to reassure myself. 12 weeks is sooooo far away!! But it's £70 for a scan


----------



## lozzy21

I'm really debating having an early scan around 7/8 weeks if I can convince the husband. When are you all contacting the midwife?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm going to see my GP on Monday just to let them know I'm pregnant and then they refer me to midwife and I get my appointment in the post x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

My dr usually does the first scan and appointment at 7 weeks. I'm going to try to get an appointment closer to the 8 or 9 week mark instead. That's only because we had a great scan at 7 weeks last time and then at the 12 week scan we found out baby stopped growing and the heart stopped at 7w2d. I think seeing this little after 8 weeks might make me feel better.


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh bless you Emmy, must have been very worrying for you after a loss and trying for a while :hugs: Would the EPAU give you an early scan due to your previous loss at 7-8 weeks ish maybe?
Hopeful, a girl at work had the same thing happen (great early scan but baby's heart had stopped beating at 12 weeks :() Her next pregnancy was absolutely fine though and she has a little girl who was born in April :) I'm sure you have a sticky little bean in there too :flower:
I think i'll wait until i'm 6 weeks to contact the midwife. If my dates are right I should be due my 12 week scan around 20th August. My OH turns 30 on 31st August so I was considering doing some kind of photo announcement on his birthday, just thinking what to do... With DD2 we just had DD1 wear a 'i'm going to be a big sister top' and hold the scan pic but I was thinking of something a bit different this time :winkwink:


----------



## nickielg

Hey ladies, I would love to join! (tentatively) Im not 100% sure when I conveived or what is going on with this pregnancy. 

Long story short, had a MMC April 15th, D&C April 17th. Start feeling pregnant so took a test a week ago Friday and got a faint bfp. Made an appt with the doc for blood work which apparently came back negative at 1.2 but I still continue to test positive, as well as have lots of symptoms such as nausea, back ache, cramps, heart burn, etc. I have another blood draw on Tuesday and hopefully it comes out positive (maybe a lab error or something). Hopefully I will update with good news that I am thinking it will be, and for now I will join you ladies. :)

Oh and a little about me, this would be my 3rd pregnancy, 2nd rainbow, and hopefully 1st living child. They say 3rd times the charm so let's hope!


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome nickie, fingers firmly crossed for good news from your blood test and I'm so sorry for your losses :(


----------



## jaspie

.hopeful.one. said:


> Great news lozzy!
> 
> Clapper I had a mmc in jan. This time around I have chosen to embrace the pregnancy no matter what happens and enjoy it. Last time I was so worried I never even stopped to enjoy the fact that there was life inside me. This time around I will be thinking about how lucky I am to have this little one everyday they are with me. Easier said than done but I'm going to try. At the end of the day it's all out of our control anyway. Congrats on your BFP!!

Exactly this. I also had a mmc in Jan and I just worried and stressed the whole time, this time I feel much calmer and what will be will be. I'm going to enjoy every day I have with this baby! I've booked a private scan for 7+4 and will have another at about 10 weeks.

I remember you hopefulone from the August thread, congratulations! 

I'm actually due 28th Feb but thought I'd pop in here too since it could easily be March! 
Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

jaspie said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Great news lozzy!
> 
> Clapper I had a mmc in jan. This time around I have chosen to embrace the pregnancy no matter what happens and enjoy it. Last time I was so worried I never even stopped to enjoy the fact that there was life inside me. This time around I will be thinking about how lucky I am to have this little one everyday they are with me. Easier said than done but I'm going to try. At the end of the day it's all out of our control anyway. Congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> Exactly this. I also had a mmc in Jan and I just worried and stressed the whole time, this time I feel much calmer and what will be will be. I'm going to enjoy every day I have with this baby! I've booked a private scan for 7+4 and will have another at about 10 weeks.
> 
> I remember you hopefulone from the August thread, congratulations!
> 
> I'm actually due 28th Feb but thought I'd pop in here too since it could easily be March!
> Congratulations and happy and healthy 9 months to everyone :DClick to expand...

Jaspie! I'm so glad to hear that you are expecting again. It's so crazy how similar our journeys have been! Huge congratulations to you :)


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies, so excited to join you! Got my bfp today, first pregnancy. Due March 7th.

So happy for us all!


----------



## littlelily

P.s, are we having a name for our group like March Marshmallows? A name would be cute


----------



## .hopeful.one.

littlelily said:


> Hi ladies, so excited to join you! Got my bfp today, first pregnancy. Due March 7th.
> 
> So happy for us all!

Yay!! Congratulations! We're due date buddies :happydance: 

Here's to a happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## jaspie

I know hopeful it's crazy! So happy for you! 

Congratulations littlelily!! Great news :D Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## cataleya32

Hi! I'm due March 2nd. I have pcos so was surprised I got pregnant. I've been put on prometrium bc of a previous mc. I had 2 blood draws. One on the 25th (my birthday) & my levels were 14.08 for progesterone & 17 for beta. Friday my beta was 38. I'm thinking of asking for an early scan to ease my fears. Congrats to everyone! I have 2 boys ages 12 & 8. :) big gap!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats on your bfp's :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome jaspie, littlelily and cataleya and congrats to you all :D
I'll start a little list with due dates etc in the first post :thumbup:
Happy to change the thread title to the 2016 Marchmallows/March Marshmallows or similar too, unless anyone can think of any others and i'll do a poll :flower:
Eta: Hopeful do you know your due date yet? I haven't left you out on purpose just couldn't see it mentioned so far :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm due march 7th according to lmp :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Hi ladies! Can I join? I'm due March 5 (ish). 
I had a mmc in Feb at 12 wks and a m/c in April so I'm a little hesitant to get my hopes up but I'm trying to embrace the moment. Dh and I literally dtd once the 3 wks following af so this is a shock. I haven't been tracking since the m/c as I was taking a break, figured af was due this pastThursday or so and by Fri no sign of her. I had a couple tests and was shocked. I figure I was 14dpo (maybe off a day on either side).
 



Attached Files:







20150626_180547-1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Beankeeper

Hello, I got my BFP yesterday & am due 9th March based on ovulation (I ovulated VERY late this month so LMP isn't reliable).
I've had quite a few miscarriages, 4 of them very early so they would be termed as chemical pregnancies, and one in the second trimester, so like a few on here, I'm feeling a bit apprehensive. I don't know when I'll let myself believe, but for now, I'm trying to stay positive & hopeful that this will be my rainbow.

Congratulations to all the other March mamas, wishing you all a happy & healthy 9 months xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome beankeper! 9th march is my birthday and an excellent due date! Congrats on your BFP xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats ready and beankeeper and welcome to the thread :flower: I've added you both to the due dates list.
I've also just added a group name poll to the first post :thumbup:
How is everyone doing? I'm soo tired and a little crampy but not enough to worry me, amazing how a tiny little thing can have such a big effect on you but then again I guess our bodies are working overtime it's just not visible on the outside yet :winkwink: Me, OH and the girls went to a local safari park for the day and it was lots of fun. We took my oldest when she was a younger toddler but she got much more out of it now that she's a preschooler, the baby is just happy to go wherever we all are really lol!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Thanks buttercup! I have also been cramping on and off for days with some sharp muscle stretches too. I'm beyond exhausted and have been feeling yucky. Ill take it all if it means I have a sticky bean in there. Anyone have scans booked yet?


----------



## Buttercup84

I'll just be having the standard 12 and 20 week ones that everyone gets on the NHS over here, other than a 3D one which i'll pay for at about 28 weeks :) I haven't contacted the midwife yet, just waiting another week as I figure i'll be out of the chemical pregnancy 'zone' by then.


----------



## littlelily

Buttercup, you're a star, we should have a name for our little group :)

Congratulations to all the rainbow mamas, sounds like you have each been through a tough journey to get here.

Hoping for happy, healthy sticky beans.

What can I expect at my first doc appointment tmrw (UK)?


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies, and welcome to all the new! Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well and excited! I had my first HCG on friday which returned a level of 49 and progesterone of 36. Today, (approx 72/73 hours later) my HCG was 104 and progesterone was 50. The nurse didn't sound too thrilled with the HCG.. anyone have any advice? I calculated the doubling rate to be about 65 hours. Had some anxiety today but just trying to get through it. I am so excited to be pregnant and hope that this is viable. I don't know my "norm" because this is my first pregnancy.


----------



## kristyrich

I'd love to join you all! Just got my bfp with baby number 5. According to conception calculator I'm due march 11th. And a huge congratulations to you all!


----------



## lozzy21

littlelily said:


> Buttercup, you're a star, we should have a name for our little group :)
> 
> Congratulations to all the rainbow mamas, sounds like you have each been through a tough journey to get here.
> 
> Hoping for happy, healthy sticky beans.
> 
> What can I expect at my first doc appointment tmrw (UK)?

Honestly not a lot, it will probably just ask you if your taking folic acid and then refer you to the midwife. 



clapper said:


> Hi ladies, and welcome to all the new! Sounds like everyone is doing pretty well and excited! I had my first HCG on friday which returned a level of 49 and progesterone of 36. Today, (approx 72/73 hours later) my HCG was 104 and progesterone was 50. The nurse didn't sound too thrilled with the HCG.. anyone have any advice? I calculated the doubling rate to be about 65 hours. Had some anxiety today but just trying to get through it. I am so excited to be pregnant and hope that this is viable. I don't know my "norm" because this is my first pregnancy.

That's with in normal limits. It's supposed to double every 48-72 hours so that's fine.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Hi! I just found out I'm pregnant! My due date is March 8th. :)


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Buttercup! Love that the group is getting bigger everyday!


----------



## clapper

Thanks Lozzy, the nurse just made me nervous because she said they like to see them higher and just the tone of her voice. But her positivity about the progesterone made m feel a little better. 

Dana_Scully- Congrats!! Our due dates are just a couple days a part (but mine could easily move out to the 8th where I am not 100% on ovulation day) 

Readynwaiting- I will be having a scan in the 6 week time (not sure on day exactly yet) but I am so excited! What about you? I have also had the pains you described and exhaustion. Yesterday was a lot of both of those but I slept in today and feel completely normal. 

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

clapper said:


> Thanks Lozzy, the nurse just made me nervous because she said they like to see them higher and just the tone of her voice. But her positivity about the progesterone made m feel a little better.
> 
> Dana_Scully- Congrats!! Our due dates are just a couple days a part (but mine could easily move out to the 8th where I am not 100% on ovulation day)
> 
> Readynwaiting- I will be having a scan in the 6 week time (not sure on day exactly yet) but I am so excited! What about you? I have also had the pains you described and exhaustion. Yesterday was a lot of both of those but I slept in today and feel completely normal.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well :)

I will probably have a scan after 6 weeks, again around 9 or 10 and then the usual 12 and 20 wk scans. My mw is pretty understanding due to the losses especially the mmc. I don't want to over do it but I also don't want to be highly anxious throughout.


----------



## clapper

I am sorry for your losses :hugs: Even though this is my first pregnancy, I feel anxious too. It took us over a year to get to this point, I don't know if I could bring myself to start over. Praying for a sticky bean for all of us!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

The losses are no fun and kind of taint early pregnancy but I am still optimistic about having more. This one was totally unexpected and by hpts the lines are getting darker. My frer yesterday the test line was double that of the control so hcg is rising well I would say.


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome and congrats Dana and kristy, added you to the due dates list :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I've been trying to think of a cute name for this group... I like March-Mallows. The only others I have come up with are march monkeys, march munchkins, or March muffins. There's really not much with "m" or I'm just not good at thinking of them lol!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I like march mallows, I like any of them actually! They are all so cute!

It has been 30 degrees here today in the uk so mega hot and I often get swollen feet in the heat I get water retention on holiday. Omg I have come home this evening and my ankles and lower legs are feeling really painful and tight. When I touch them tey are rock hard and I had trouble bending to give my son a bath. I think it's water retention, can pregnancy make it worse? 

I am currently sat with my feet up with ice packs on my legs! OH looked at me and said "what already?" :growlmad: does he want a thump?


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats to the new people, and everybody really!
I have my first scan booked for the 10th July, not sure if it will be too early to see a heartbeat though, as I'll only be 5+ weeks at the time. 
Glad to have a date for it though.
Got a bit of crampy stretchy feeling down there, anyone else?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes I have had on and off stretchy crampy feelings. Some days I feel nothing, some days I do x


----------



## lozzy21

xxemmyxx said:


> I like march mallows, I like any of them actually! They are all so cute!
> 
> It has been 30 degrees here today in the uk so mega hot and I often get swollen feet in the heat I get water retention on holiday. Omg I have come home this evening and my ankles and lower legs are feeling really painful and tight. When I touch them tey are rock hard and I had trouble bending to give my son a bath. I think it's water retention, can pregnancy make it worse?
> 
> I am currently sat with my feet up with ice packs on my legs! OH looked at me and said "what already?" :growlmad: does he want a thump?

Iv Been like that the past few days, a mix between the heat and being on my feet all day. They have gone back to normal over night 


Beankeeper said:


> Congrats to the new people, and everybody really!
> I have my first scan booked for the 10th July, not sure if it will be too early to see a heartbeat though, as I'll only be 5+ weeks at the time.
> Glad to have a date for it though.
> Got a bit of crampy stretchy feeling down there, anyone else?

Iv had some awfull cramps but think they were made worse by a uti 


Got a 3+ on a digi tonight despite drinking loads so that's pleased me


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats on the 3+. I am still getting 2-3 but I know that's normal I'm only 4 weeks. I know I shouldn't get hung up on those tests but I know I am going to keep doing them until I get 3+!!!! Lol


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? 

Very tentatively enjoying my first ever BFP today. My husband and I have been through two failed IVF cycles and I was third time lucky for us, but it's obviously very early days, so I'm a bit anxious. 

Going by our conception date (obviously so much easier to work out with IVF lol), I'm due on the 7th.

We'll have an early scan at our IVF clinic at around 7 weeks to confirm viability before they discharge us. We had two embryos transferred, so we'll also find out whether we're baking one bun or two!

I'm feeling very ill and have been for the last week, which I counting as a good sign! I certainly feel better about feeling so rubbish now than I did yesterday when I thought it was probably just the cyclogest making me sick! Lol


----------



## Beankeeper

Congratulations Ostara!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I've been crampy but it's getting better. I get mild nausea often and then I get really hungry but can only eat very little at a time! My first appointment is on the 4th of August with the nurse and the 26th with the doctor. I don't know when my first US will be. I tested with CBD today and got 1-2.

I'm a total stress ball! Any little noise or sudden movement makes me startle and put my hands on my belly lol... I'm very scared of having another MC. I just want to cry all the time!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Ostar and Dana!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So I'm trying not to worry but I have been having cramping at night the past three nights. I have it a bit off and on throughout the day but for some reason it seems so much worse at night and it keeps me up. Anyone have the same? Any tricks that help?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think that cramping is normal and I remember with my son I would always get it in the evening because I had been busy all day and on my feet. Try not to worry xx


----------



## booklover

I agree with emmy try not to worry. My cramps are worse when I've been on my feet. Have a rest and look after yourself lovely. So hard not to worry though. It's like our motherly protective instinct kicks in as soon as we get that longed for bfp!

Can i be added to the list? Due 3rd march with my second.


----------



## booklover

What about March Midriffs, Mighty Marches, March Maidens or March Mamas?


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Ostara and booklover, added you to the list :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

Yesterday I sneezed and I got the worse cramp ever! This morning I don't have any symptoms :(


----------



## bxsr

Hi everyone,
Can I join? My estimated due date is March 10. I just found out a few days ago, so everything is still very new to me. This will be my first!


----------



## victoria1987

Hi buttercup :hi:

Hello ladies, I am joining you and hope to be able to stick around until march! A little about me: I am a 27yo sahm of my lovely (nearly) 9 month old son. I am exactly 4 weeks today and got my first good bfp on Saturday! We were ntnp since ds was born and actively ttc for 5 cycles. This last cycle I decided to try soy isoflavones and it did the trick. I'm super excited and super nervous! 

I believe I am due 9 march, but had slightly irregular cycles so I will have to see based on dating scan. 

As for the names, I think March mallow is cute but I believe it was used last year? Maybe something different this time. I like March snowdrops (those little white flowers at the end of winter). Not sure if someone suggested already though.


----------



## victoria1987

Woops, just realised that January are the snowdrops. Disregard. 

Maybe march clovers? March leprechauns? March moonbeams? I don't know running out of ideas lol


----------



## CurlyRose

Hi all! Just popping in briefly on a work break, I discovered I was pregnant with my first at the weekend, our first month of TTC (not even any NTNP beforehand), I'm due somewhere between Mar 11th (by LMP) and March 7th (by best guess at ov date due to irregular cycles). Just read everything else and looking forward to getting to know people through the next nine months!


----------



## xxemmyxx

March monkeys is cute too. I always call my little man my cheeky little monkey xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

It is currently 35degrees in London where I am. My legs are like balloons. I am hoping it is just the heat and it's being excabbated by the pregnancy hormones. I showed OH and he was like shiiiit. From the knee downwards they are so swollen and burning :wacko:


----------



## CurlyRose

Just looked at some seasonal flowers for march, apparently we have gerbera, iris, sunflower, snapdragon, rose, and freesia amongst others.


----------



## CurlyRose

Or alternatively, we could be the March Hares in a nod to Alice in Wonderland


----------



## littlelily

CurlyRose said:


> Or alternatively, we could be the March Hares in a nod to Alice in Wonderland

Hi Curly!

I like march Hares :)

If you are due on March 7th that's the same as me!!!!:cloud9:

Took another test today - you know, just in case (!) and strong bfp within seconds so very exciting.

No symptoms yet apart from crazy bloating, I'm huge!:wacko: and a bit sick feeling this morning.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats bxsr and victoria (nice to see you on here btw :)), Curlyrose (I added you as the 11th for now, if it changes just lmk) Added you all to the list!

I've tried to edit the poll but apparently that's not possible so i'll start a new one in another thread and post the link. I think the last few March groups have been the March-mallows and it is very cute but now that we have some more suggestions a change might be nice. I'm loving March Hares personally, never would have thought of that! My oldest's middle name is Alice which was a bit of a nod to Alice in Wonderland :winkwink: I like March Monkeys too :)

Poor you Emmy! Sounds like you need to sit with your feet up for a while, maybe with some frozen peas or something on your legs to ease the swelling :hugs:

No major symptoms to speak of her, just really tired! I found with my daughters my first tri symptoms would come and go, I always figured baby was having a growth spurt if I felt particularly rotten :winkwink: I must admit i'm glad to not be heavily pregnant in this heat, my second was a September baby and the heat really zapped me towards the end! Should be nice and cool in third tri for those of us in the northern hemisphere :flower:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh yeah March hares I would never of that of that that's a nice one! 

Yeah I am huge and bloated too I feel about 6 months pregnant already I swear I wasn't this fat last week haha 

The swelling doesn't help! I had peas on my legs last night and I'm about to do the same!!


----------



## AMP1117

Just got my bfp today! Due date calculator says March 6th based on lmp.


----------



## AMP1117

clapper said:


> Hi ladies! I got a faint positive on a wondfo late wed night and then a bunch of positives yesterday on wondfo, plus a digital and a FRER. As you can tell, I didn't quite believe my eyes. After 13 months on trying I was in shock! Based on what day I believe I ovulated, I think my due date is March 6th! This is my first time ever pregnant and as excited as I am, I am equally terrified of something going wrong. What do you do to ease your mind?

I remember my first time...I thought I was going to drive myself insane with worry over every little thing...to be honest it was forums like these that kept me sane :winkwink: Looks like we are due on the same day!


----------



## AMP1117

.hopeful.one. said:


> I've been trying to think of a cute name for this group... I like March-Mallows. The only others I have come up with are march monkeys, march munchkins, or March muffins. There's really not much with "m" or I'm just not good at thinking of them lol!

I like March Muffins...but am warming up to March-Mallows...maybe because I made rice krispie treats with dd last night:blush:


----------



## AMP1117

Now I read how there have been several March-Mallows...my nick name for dd is monkey so I like March Monkeys too!


----------



## clapper

AMP- Congrats! Yay due date buddies :) I am still terrified but now just because of my HCG values. ~12DPO= 49, 15DPO= 104 and 17DPO (Today) I should be getting a call any moment about. Trying to relax but everything I have read for the most part with numbers not quite doubling at 48 hours has not ended well. How are you doing this time around?


----------



## AMP1117

I have been having some cramping but very mild and comes and goes but so far so good! I spent so much time last pregnancy freaking out over everything I really just want to relax and enjoy it. Im praying though that I do not experience the severe morning sickness like I had with dd. I am anxiously waiting for the blood test results...but after 4 home tests I think Im good lol...relax! Enjoy this!


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm checking for blood every time I wee (about every hour right now) because I can't shake the fear something will go wrong. Have done a test every day since I got my first faint line, running out now, so on to every other day! Hoping that the panic will ease when I get past the chemical phase, because I can't shake the fear just yet. 

Drs appointment for me tomorrow too, which I'm worrying about, I've had low iron and thyroid levels in the past, but subclinical, new bloods done earlier in the week (booked during ttc, ideally so I could get things under control before any bfp) and they called me in for an urgent appointment this week as soon as the results came through. Stress!


----------



## Dana_Scully

CurlyRose said:


> I'm checking for blood every time I wee (about every hour right now) because I can't shake the fear something will go wrong. Have done a test every day since I got my first faint line, running out now, so on to every other day! Hoping that the panic will ease when I get past the chemical phase, because I can't shake the fear just yet.
> 
> Drs appointment for me tomorrow too, which I'm worrying about, I've had low iron and thyroid levels in the past, but subclinical, new bloods done earlier in the week (booked during ttc, ideally so I could get things under control before any bfp) and they called me in for an urgent appointment this week as soon as the results came through. Stress!

I check for blood too. Every time I feel wet I'm thinking "That's it, I'm bleeding, it's over." but so far it's CM. I think I won't be able to relax until I feel him/her move! :(


----------



## Dana_Scully

I've been constipated for like 5 days (sorry TMI!) and I finally had a BM tonight. I didn't have to strain, but I had cramps on and off all evening. When I wiped, I noticed there were tiny strings of red blood in my cm and now of course I'm freaking out. The cramps are mostly gone now. With my MMC I had those tiny strings of blood too... :(


----------



## CurlyRose

Dana - fingers crossed and hugs for you, hope it turned out to be just a bit of normal spotting or something and nothing more.


----------



## Beankeeper

Hope everything is okay Dana, it's natural to worry, especially when you've been through it before. 
You're not alone with the constipation though, and crampy pain. I've been up half the night with it unfortunately.


----------



## Beankeeper

And I like March Hares or March Monkeys!


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi all, 
I am due March 4th. DS was due in March too but decided to come in February. Had a blood test done on 17dpo and hcg was 576. I am hving a lot of cramping and backache so not sure whether this pregnancy is viable. Finding it hard to bond with this baby incase i get my heart broken :(


----------



## Dana_Scully

I should be seeing my doctor this morning, let's see if she'll be able to help me out...


----------



## clapper

Nikki- I am not bonding yet either, with the same fears. Hopefully we will both be able to get through this and hold our babies in March! 

Dana- Good luck at the doctors this morning!! 

Apparently the doctor called me late last night so I missed the call and she left a message. All she said was my numbers are going up but not like they should be and to call immediately if there is cramping or bleeding.. totally did not make me feel better. But then I took a digital last night that I had left over and it came out at 2-3 :happydance: so I was relieved and slept soundly. I am going to call today to get my actual number. Praying for the best but not getting my hopes up yet! Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## Dana_Scully

I've been to see my doctor, she said not to worry and if it bled again they'd send me for a US. Phew! I pray that I don't bleed again!

Clapper: That's great news! :D How far are you?


----------



## victoria1987

I'm glad that I'm not the only one experiencing the strong mc anxiety. I had a mc before my son at 6 weeks and really struggling through these first few weeks. I check for blood obsessively and have had mc dreams every night since bfp. I'm not going to have my blood levels tracked by my gp because it seems like another thing to stress about. Either this pg will stick or it won't. I'm not going to scrutinise hcg levels for the next few weeks. 

I am getting pretty decent symptoms though, vivid dreams, sore, hot breasts, some nausea, strong metallic taste in my mouth and a craving for lemon tea which I had early on with ds. 

Also I like march hares too!


----------



## azure girl

Hi! I think I am due March 8 with my second. DS is 15 months, so this will be an adventure! I got my :bfp: on 9 dpo and I was shocked! We weren't trying quite yet, but here we are, expecting a baby in March, and so thrilled!


----------



## AMP1117

So I am beyond upset...massive headache does not help...I have been waiting to get my blood results and lo and behold doctor's office called this morning and said there was an error with the lab shipment (didnt spin vials right or some bs) and I had to go have test over again. Should have results this afternoon. I am so pissed!:growlmad:


----------



## clapper

Dana- Glad things are looking up! They are for me too :) I am 4w4d today and my HCG went up at a doubling time of 50hrs which is much better than 65 or 66 the previous set. I feel relieved even though I know I am not out of the woods yet but I need to step away from reading stories about slow doubling times. For now its a breath of fresh air as things are getting better and I was told my progesterone is fantastic so that helps. 

AMP- sorry about the dr mix up :( that is very frustrating. Hope the headache feels better and the results come out good! 

azure girl- congrats on the BFP!! 

I like march monkeys a lot! :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Dana, sounds positive, hopefully it was just a little bit of potting and you can move on and enjoy the rest without any worries!

Amp, I too would be fuming, poor you, hope your results are good when you get them!

I had my Drs appointment today too, under active thyroid, so a new tablet to add to my daily regime and a lot of extra blood tests, but hopefully nothing else. Also finally managed to get through to my local midwives, so should be recieving some forms in the post soon!


----------



## victoria1987

So worried, I had some brown spotting when i wiped this afternoon! I'm feeling pretty worked up and DH is working late tonight. Fortunately I haven't had anymore spotting since, just the once. I've been checking obsessively since and it has been about 2.5 hours without anything else. I really hope everything is ok, this baby is so wanted!! 

I had brown spotting around the time of expected AF with DS but my mc started with brown spotting too, so it doesn't help too much. I'm really just waiting now to see what happens and taking it very easy for the next few days. Please keep your fx for me and my little bean!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Victoria try not to worry I had brown spotting with my son up until I was 14 weeks. I have had a mc before too so I know how worrying it is but brown spotting is old blood and very common. Fingers crossed for you and for everyone else for a healthy happy 9 months xxx


----------



## Beankeeper

Hugs Victoria, really hope all is okay. I am a person who bleeds in pregnancy, hopefully less so this time, but it's very stressful, so I feel for you xx


----------



## littlelily

Sorry to all the ladies having a difficult time. It's a worrying time for us all, whether you have symptoms or no symptoms and everyone is different. 

I try to remember that stress can't be good for my poppy seed and try to calm down.


----------



## Nikki1979

Victoria - My doc told me that brown spotting is okay. Fingers crossed everything is okay with your little one. 

AFM - my breasts are no longer sore this morning. I am 5 weeks today. I did another test and clearblue is still stuck at 2-3 weeks. I am praying that all is okay but not too hopeful.


----------



## victoria1987

Thanks ladies, fortunately I have not had anymore spotting (yet) just the one wipe. Been checking every 10 mins it seems lol. Hopefully it was just the kind of spotting I got with ds not the start something terrible. My mc did go from spotting to full on af flow within an hour or so that helps. 

Now I just have to hope I get to sleep tonight I'm worried I will wake up covered in blood.


----------



## brenn09

Hello, all. It has been months since I posted, as I have been caught up in raising baby number 1 and just got our BFP for unplanned baby number 2! My tentative due date is March 7, 2016 and we are completely shocked and excited and scared and happy. So many emotions!!! 

Look forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Victoria: I hope everything goes well for you!

Nikki: I heard that digital were less sensitive, and some ladies said that it never went up! I got a spare one in my cupboard, might test next monday.

My symptoms have been giving me a break today, except for the dizziness and lower back ache. I'd rather be super nauseous... lol


----------



## CurlyRose

Fx for you Victoria, hope the spotting has continued to stay away.

Anyone else got insomnia? I think I've managed about 4 hours sleep a night at most recently, ts been really hot here, but was cooler last night and still couldn't sleep, I am going to be an utter zombie at work!


----------



## Dana_Scully

I've been having a real hard time sleeping too! I think I caught a case of restless legs syndrome -_-


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies I'm due 4th March, can I join?!

My name is Caroline and I have a four year old son called Ajay. We were pregnant last year but unfortunately lost our baby at 13 weeks. So I'm excited and nervous to be back here x


----------



## Dana_Scully

Welcome Caz! My name is Caroline too


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ahhh I am feeling slightly reassured by this, I know it doesn't really mean anything but with my mc I never got a 3+ even when I was over 6 weeks so this eases my mind a bit because I'm 5 weeks tomorrow xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dana_Scully

Cool Emmy! I'm waiting until next tuesday to use mine! 

TMI. After spotting after a BM, I was scared to go today but I didn't bleed :) (Yet lol)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Dana you have better will power than me!! If they are in my house a pee on them!! Lol

Happy dance for no spotting/bleeding!

I have had some sharp pains in the left hand side today only lasting a few seconds at a time but still unerving, but I do have a cyst on my left ovary so maybe it could be that, especially if that's the ovary I ovulated from xx


----------



## CurlyRose

I still have two cheapies and a CB digi in my house. Remarkably I haven't felt the need to pee on any for days (two!) I have already earmarked the CB for Monday, but the other two I don't feel will help me anymore, I feel like I really am carrying something, and my constant knicker watch will tell me if it fails.


----------



## littlelily

Does anyone else feel time is going so slowly? I'm not sleeping well either. So tired and very bloated but no other symptoms - no idea if this is a good or a bad thing. 

UK ladies, question: went to docs on Tues to tell them I am pregnant, filled a form to register with the midwife. When should I expect a call?


----------



## CurlyRose

Lily, your system seems so much simpler than mine, I rang the Drs, they gave me a number for the midwives that they won't answer and is only available for three hours a day, thankfully they took pity on me when I rang the main number, else I don't think I'd have got through to them before the birth! As such, I have no idea how long it will take, hopefully not too long for you!


----------



## kittykat7210

Hi, got my BFP this morning :D I am due around the 13th of March, so excited XD hope I can join you ladies xx


----------



## Beankeeper

I am full of rage today. Hormones anyone?! 
Welcome to the new ladies &#128513;


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Yay for the 3+ emmy. I held out until yesterday and got mine. I'm done with the tests for now. I have an u/s booked for July 14 to make sure bean is in the right place and doing ok. 
Congrats to the new ladies!


----------



## struth

Evening ladies! I would love to join you. I got my BFP on Tuesday but have no idea of my EDD as I was on the pill. I have no idea why I ovulated, let alone when! I think I'm about 5 weeks-a digi said 2-3 weeks yesterday. Going to do another one tomorrow to see if it has gone to 3+ or not. 

I'm still working out how to tell OH-we already have an almost 3 year old son who was a difficult baby in many ways and OH isn't too keen on the idea on any more. I think he will be okay with it once he gets used to the idea (I guess he'll have to be!) but I just need to get my head around this all before I tell him. 

Anyway, I hope I can join you!


----------



## xxemmyxx

ReadynWaiting said:


> Yay for the 3+ emmy. I held out until yesterday and got mine. I'm done with the tests for now. I have an u/s booked for July 14 to make sure bean is in the right place and doing ok.
> Congrats to the new ladies!

How many weeks will u be at the scan? About 7? I think I want one around 8 weeks so I can see heartbeat and know everything is ok. I was going to try and hold out this time till 12 week scan but I don't think I can!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi struth! Welcome! Wow that's crazy getting pregs so unexpectedly and when your on the pill! Had you been on the pill for long? 
It's a tricky situation but I am sure OH will be happy and supportive. Why was your son difficult if u don't mind me asking? Kids can be so different and your son is 3 now so will be going to school soon so maybe that will make it easier? I am rubbish at keeping it in that I'm pregnant I find it so hard not to tell people! You might feel relieved to tell him even if he isn't thrilled to start off with men take a while to come to terms with it xx


----------



## CurlyRose

Beankeeper said:


> I am full of rage today. Hormones anyone?!
> Welcome to the new ladies &#128513;

Hormones, yes, but mine have showed in me crying at ruddy adverts. OH haas decided I will be banned from the tv if this continues.


----------



## struth

Hi Emmy- thanks for being so welcoming! Yes-it is all a bit crazy! I've been on this pill for about 12 months. I was on the mini pill before but I was moved onto this one last year-microgynon. I haven't missed any-I usually take one or two each month a little bit late but I've always done that and it never made a difference before. It is ironic as it was difficult conceiving LO as when i came off the pill my cycles were crazy (from 19 to 70+ days long) and so i never knew when i was going to ovulate. 

Such a mixture of emotions-I'm so excited (I really wanted LO to have a sibling) but I'm scared and anxious at the same time. I think I will feel better once OH knows but I'm waiting for the right moment. 

As for my LO-I don't mind you asking at all. He was premature (born at 35+5), fussy, didn't nap, constantly over tired and grumpy as a result! I think he is also a highly sensitive little man-he gets very easily over stimulated and so can be a handful. Don't get me wrong he is amazing and I wouldn't change him but he has been hard work. He is getting easier as he gets older and I think school will be really good for him. I'm sure another baby would be very different but it has been hard to get OH to see it like that. He's also an only child so doesn't understand why I wanted LO to have a sibling. Anyway, I think he will be fine about it once he gets used to the idea but it isn't what he would choose. 

On top of all that, I had two MC before I had LO so I have those thoughts at the back of my mind too. A little part of me thinks why tell OH if it might not go well anyway? I know that is silly because OH would want to know.....As I my head is a bit messed up at the moment!


----------



## struth

littlelily said:


> Does anyone else feel time is going so slowly? I'm not sleeping well either. So tired and very bloated but no other symptoms - no idea if this is a good or a bad thing.
> 
> UK ladies, question: went to docs on Tues to tell them I am pregnant, filled a form to register with the midwife. When should I expect a call?

I'm not sleeping either-I keep waking at 4am (and then my son keeps waking at 5am) so I'm shattered! 

I think the system is different depending on where you are. Here I just ring the doctors and book in with the midwife. They ask when you will be 8 weeks and book you in then. Others make you see the doctor first so they can do a test-it seems to really vary. I hope she rings you soon. It is always good to have a date to look forward to x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Struth I think you will feeling better telling OH. Even though I really wanted this baby I still have moments where I think oh god I'm going to have 2 am I crazy especially when my son still needs me so much( he is ill at the moment and so very clingy) but OH will come round to it and may even be really excited once he knows it's actually happening. And I know I don't know you and OH but I'm sure he would want to know so he can be there for you even if this pregnancy didn't work out xx


----------



## struth

You are completely right! I shall tell him as soon as there is a right moment. He should know-it took me a couple of days to tell him when I fell pregnant with LO and he understood then so as soon as there is a right moment, I will tell him. 

I hope your LO is feeling better soon-poor little thing. It's not nice when they are ill is it?


----------



## Dana_Scully

Our son was/is far from easy! He's a sweetheart but he's got such a temper on him! He's very stubborn as well. But he's a smart kid, he knows his abcs, numbers and colors in french and english. Now he's working on shapes. Every kid is different, I'm hoping this little one will be more easy going!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I think number 2 has to be more easy going because you just don't have the same amount of time with 2! 

Struth thanks he is feeling better, he had this lump come up behind his ear and a really high temperature and I was so worried but the doctor said its his lymph node come up because he is fighting a viral infection xx


----------



## victoria1987

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Im happy to say no more spotting as of yet! Cautiously optimistic but still obessively checking. I'm having some symptoms here mainly sore breasts, a bit of gagging (the smell of ds chicken puree tonight nearly put me over the edge) and serious exhaustion. I had a bit of a moment last night wondering what I am doing when I was up with ds the second time that night. DS is almost 9 months old and NEVER slept through the night. I had visions of myself getting multiple times per night while 9 months pg or with a newborn! Ergh! Praying he will start sttn before then.

I also booked my first mw appointment for 21 august, yay! Haven't gone to see my gp yet but I will get around to that soon and hopefully get an early scan booked too.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have been feeling nauseous all day and tonight I actually just threw up all of my dinner! Woohoo real preggo things are happening!


----------



## mewolkens

Hey everybody! This is my third pregnancy, hopefully first baby! After the loses I've had trouble getting excited so I decided to make some banners for the name options I've seen floating around.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## AMP1117

CurlyRose said:


> Dana, sounds positive, hopefully it was just a little bit of potting and you can move on and enjoy the rest without any worries!
> 
> Amp, I too would be fuming, poor you, hope your results are good when you get them!
> 
> I had my Drs appointment today too, under active thyroid, so a new tablet to add to my daily regime and a lot of extra blood tests, but hopefully nothing else. Also finally managed to get through to my local midwives, so should be recieving some forms in the post soon!

Didn't hear from dr office until After 5 and all they said (it was the nurse I spoke to) yes it's positive...I'm like so what's the hcg level? She said oh it only says positive....wtf!:growlmad::growlmad: seriously? This was my general practitioners office because none of my obgyn doctors were available to I went there...hoping to get blood work with them next week...for now I'm just happy blood work showed positive hope everyone is doing well


----------



## AMP1117

CurlyRose said:


> Dana, sounds positive, hopefully it was just a little bit of potting and you can move on and enjoy the rest without any worries!
> 
> Amp, I too would be fuming, poor you, hope your results are good when you get them!
> 
> I had my Drs appointment today too, under active thyroid, so a new tablet to add to my daily regime and a lot of extra blood tests, but hopefully nothing else. Also finally managed to get through to my local midwives, so should be recieving some forms in the post soon!

I have under active thyroid as well I know how u feel!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

mewolkens said:


> Hey everybody! This is my third pregnancy, hopefully first baby! After the loses I've had trouble getting excited so I decided to make some banners for the name options I've seen floating around.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> View attachment 880513
> 
> 
> View attachment 880515

Love love love the march monkeys banner!!! How cute is that!? Definitely has my vote!


----------



## AMP1117

struth said:


> Evening ladies! I would love to join you. I got my BFP on Tuesday but have no idea of my EDD as I was on the pill. I have no idea why I ovulated, let alone when! I think I'm about 5 weeks-a digi said 2-3 weeks yesterday. Going to do another one tomorrow to see if it has gone to 3+ or not.
> 
> I'm still working out how to tell OH-we already have an almost 3 year old son who was a difficult baby in many ways and OH isn't too keen on the idea on any more. I think he will be okay with it once he gets used to the idea (I guess he'll have to be!) but I just need to get my head around this all before I tell him.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I can join you!

Hey girl I am right there with you...I have a dd who will be 3 in January got bfp on Wednesday and haven't told hubbie yet as I know he won't be thrilled either :nope: we recently sold our house and moved into my grandmothers old single wide trailer while we save money to build so space wise is going to be very hard


----------



## kittykat7210

I've got some nausea but no actual sickness as of yet, my nipples are slightly painful it no where near as bad as Alastair time, which is a bit worrying, i just want this one to stick!


----------



## BabeAwait

I got my bfp July 2nd at 14dpo and my edd is March 10th! My last (and first) pregnancy ended at 4 weeks and 1 day. Although it was early we had known several days beforehand and it was devastating for my husband and I. Now I'm officially past that point and feeling amazing! We feel very positive about this pregnancy. :)

We tried 6 months and were very dedicated for all of it. I have PCOS and I learned I have low progesterone/a luteal phase defect after my miscarriage. I am happy to be on progesterone now :) (even though the side effects suck :lol: )


Congratulations everybody! Here is to wishing us all a H&H 9 months! I can't wait to meet all our beautiful spring babies :)


----------



## struth

AMP1117 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies! I would love to join you. I got my BFP on Tuesday but have no idea of my EDD as I was on the pill. I have no idea why I ovulated, let alone when! I think I'm about 5 weeks-a digi said 2-3 weeks yesterday. Going to do another one tomorrow to see if it has gone to 3+ or not.
> 
> I'm still working out how to tell OH-we already have an almost 3 year old son who was a difficult baby in many ways and OH isn't too keen on the idea on any more. I think he will be okay with it once he gets used to the idea (I guess he'll have to be!) but I just need to get my head around this all before I tell him.
> 
> Anyway, I hope I can join you!
> 
> Hey girl I am right there with you...I have a dd who will be 3 in January got bfp on Wednesday and haven't told hubbie yet as I know he won't be thrilled either :nope: we recently sold our house and moved into my grandmothers old single wide trailer while we save money to build so space wise is going to be very hardClick to expand...

Hi there! Sorry to hear you are in a similar situation :-( When/how do you think you will tell him? Do you think he will come round once he gets used to the idea? I nearly told OH last night and then thought better of it as it was late and he had to be up early this morning. I didn't think he'd appreciate me messing his head up at that time of night. 

Anyway did another digi this morning and it says 2-3 still so I think I'm probably about 4+3 (going by my bleed which I reckon was implantation at about 8dpo) and the digi. I'll do another on Monday/Tuesday and see what it says. 

Yippee for puking up your dinner Emmy! Not pleasant but great symptom! 

Babeawait-congrats! Good to hear you ate feeling positive. I too had mcs and a short luteal phase before I conceived LO. I hope this is a super sticky bean for you x

AMP-how frustrating! Grrrrrr.

Kitty-nausea and soreness are good signs. No two pregnancies are the same although it is really difficult not to compare! I was sick until 18 weeks with LO so I'm hoping that this one is very different! Stay positive x

Victoria- :hugs: I'm sure your LO will settle by the time baby comes. And then you'll have two closet in she which will be lovely. My friend has two girls 17 months apart and they are so close. Its lovely x

Finally-loving the monkeys too!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks struth! I've been trying to decide when to take my weeks estimator. According to your guess we're only one day apart! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I must be the only person who likes being sick! I mean it's not nice as your actually being sick but it's so much better than just feeling nauseous lol the time, I like to get it out! 

I love the monkey banner that is super cute!! That's my vote too and well done for making them!! Xx


----------



## caz_hills

Welcome kitty Kat! 

I think it's going so slowly too - I'm five weeks and a day! So long to go!


----------



## Ostara84

I agree, Emmy - I wish I would just throw up! I feel nauseous all the time, but no actual throwing up so far.


----------



## kristyrich

How is everyone feeling? I told my parents today. I sent them a slideshow I made and thought id share it with you guys! https://animoto.com/play/VjlgAedudmglBO4qUi1SnA


----------



## struth

Completely agree with the nausea thing. I would much rather be sick than feel sick! 

Kristy-that is lovely. What a great idea!


----------



## SophBabes

from the dates what i worked out. im due 9th March :) xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww Kirsty that's lovely!


----------



## victoria1987

Struth: thank you, I am looking forward to having LOs close in age, just getting a little nervous about how hard it will be! 

Also I love, love the monkeys banner!


----------



## BabeAwait

I agree emmy! When not pregnant sometimes if I'm horribly nauseous I help myself get sick then I instantly feel better. Of course it's not the healthiest thing to do so it's out the window now.

It will be my first time around family today since finding out. FX I don't spill the beans!

Happy Fourth of July US ladies :)


----------



## Autumnflower

Hey everyone can I join? Found out last week I was pregnant, my doctor thinks I'm due Mar. 1st but didn't account for my long cycles. Based on my dates and tests I believe I'm due Mar. 7th and am currently 4 1/2 weeks now. Currently just feeling exhausted all of the time and achey. Not much nausea but its still early (hopefully I skip the nausea part :p). VERY sore boobs today!!! It comes and goes... I've always had smaller bbs so for me bigger ones should be an interesting perk to pregnancy lmao. :p
Hope everyone is feeling good and enjoying their early pregnancies :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

BabeAwait said:


> I agree emmy! When not pregnant sometimes if I'm horribly nauseous I help myself get sick then I instantly feel better. Of course it's not the healthiest thing to do so it's out the window now.
> 
> It will be my first time around family today since finding out. FX I don't spill the beans!
> 
> Happy Fourth of July US ladies :)

I usually get sick when I am brushing my teeth so if I really need to be sick I just brush the back of my tongue a bit too far back and it comes up so easily when I'm pregnant. I am almost never sick when I'm not pregnant and I would hate to make myself sick but sometimes u just need to feel better! Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Hey ladies. I joined the February thread based off my LMP but I am certain I'll be due in March once I go to the doctor. So can I join?

My guess is March 12 for my due date but that is truly just a guess based off when I got my positive. That would make me 4 weeks today.

I'm feeling a little nauseous today and getting full really quickly when eating. My bbs feel full and are only a little sore today, but I notice that changes throughout the day. xx

Wishing all a h&h 9 months xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm now super excited about this pregnancy! The fear is gone and I'm going to enjoy every single day :) DH and I decided we will be team yellow. It's going to drive everyone crazy, I'm sure but something about not knowing the gender appeals to me. Has anyone else been talking about all the fun stuff yet?


----------



## Ostara84

We've talked about it... We'll be finding out the gender - I'm just not patient enough to wait! Lol. We've talked about names and he keeps suggesting stupid names - it's getting to the point where he won't be allowed any involvement in the naming process lol. We've also talked about how we'll cope if it's twins (ivf pregnancy, two embryos transferred, so it's a very real possibility).

I just hope our baby(ies) stay with us because we're already attached and losing them now would be awful :(


----------



## ReadynWaiting

xxemmyxx said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the 3+ emmy. I held out until yesterday and got mine. I'm done with the tests for now. I have an u/s booked for July 14 to make sure bean is in the right place and doing ok.
> Congrats to the new ladies!
> 
> How many weeks will u be at the scan? About 7? I think I want one around 8 weeks so I can see heartbeat and know everything is ok. I was going to try and hold out this time till 12 week scan but I don't think I can!!Click to expand...

I will be 6+5 (ish). I had an ectopic so each pg I've had an early scan to make sure things are in the right place. I think I will ask for another around 9 wks if all is good. After the mmc I am very anxious about things and just want the reassurance.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

We have a short list of names already too. We've had them picked since the last pregnancy. DH was also good at finding/coming up with the craziest names for a while lol not sure where they get these!? Twins would be awesome! 

It's always awful to lose babies no matter when it happens. I hear so often that women "try not to think about it or try not to bond too much" in case of a loss but in the end losing a baby is losing a baby and it'll always hurt like hell. Might as well enjoy every minute, no regrets! :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Emmy :lol: I gagged a couple times brushing my teeth today I've never done that before. 

Silas :hi: I can't wait to find out your edd! :)

We definitely will be finding out the gender! We've already got a first name pretty much picked out for a boy and we have a couple we like for a girl.

I hope to be having twins! I know it's probably not likely though. Hubby would die :haha:

5 days until my first appointment! 
26 days until my first ultrasound! :)


----------



## Beankeeper

We don't plan on finding out the gender either. We wet team yellow with my son & with our angel baby who we named Elliot.
We have a few names short listed from previous pregnancies. I like fairly unusual names so DH took some convincing as he prefers quite conventional names.


----------



## SophBabes

Hey Ladies i've made a facebook group for mumma's due in march :) 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/823107654448643/

JOIN JOIN JOIN <3 XX


----------



## .hopeful.one.

SophBabes said:


> Removed as per the forum rules
> 
> 
> 
> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web SitesClick to expand...

It said page could not be displayed. Is it a secret group? I'd hate for any of my friends to that I've joined it


----------



## SilasLove

Yeah, it won't load for me either.


----------



## mewolkens

Hey, last time I was on I forgot to say that I'm due on the 13th! For those who liked the March Monkey banner I turned it into a link so you can add it to your signature if you'd like! It came out kind of big on village photos, but it looks like bnb resizes it automatically.

https://i61.tinypic.com/11r54cl.jpg

Just go to edit signature, add image, copy and paste the link and voila!


----------



## mewolkens

Whoa! That image was way too big. I'll try to make it smaller.


----------



## CurlyRose

Autumnflower said:


> I've always had smaller bbs so for me bigger ones should be an interesting perk to pregnancy lmao. :p

100% this, mine are teeny tiny, but are starting to grow out of my bra, literally never had this experience before, they've always been too small for the smallest size in the store, and now they're starting to spill out!

Hello also, and hi to all the other newbies :)

I think I'd like to be team yellow too, if only to avoid the influx of crap aimed at one gender, I can't abide boys in blue and girls in pink, it makes me fume, thankfully all my friends and family are aware, so should avoid this in the future! I would like to see a heartbeat as early as I can though, any other uk ladies considering a private scan before the 12 week one?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah curly rose I think I am going to book a private scan at around 8 weeks. My 12 scan is booked for the 17th August x


----------



## Buttercup84

Sorry for not replying to this thread for a couple of days, just updated the first page now! Congrats AMP1117, Nikki1979, azure girl, brenn09, caz_hills, kittykat7210, struth, BabeAwait, SophBabes, Autumnflower, mewolkens, SilasLove I added you all :flower: Hope I didn't miss anyone!
Will do the name poll now aswell :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

Here is the poll link, also added to the first post! I'll leave it up about a week then use the option with the most votes :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2323851-march-2016-name-poll.html


----------



## mewolkens

Buttercup84 said:


> Here is the poll link, also added to the first post! I'll leave it up about a week then use the option with the most votes :)
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2323851-march-2016-name-poll.html

I'll make a banner for whatever the winner is!


----------



## Ostara84

I'll be having an early scan, because it's part of the ivf process, before they discharge us. It's booked at our clinic for the 22nd. I don't think I could wait until the 12 week scan to see that everything is ok. I'm not sure how I'll make it from the 7 week to 12 week scan! Lol


----------



## Beankeeper

I have a scan booked on Friday through the recurrent miscarriage clinic. I expect to have others. Last time I was pregnant I had a few scans due to bleeding.


----------



## BabeAwait

Curly I know what you mean about the bbs! Mine never stopped growing after getting off the bcp to try now they are getting even bigger! I'm like what's after DD? :haha:
Although I want to know the gender I want to have a lot of gender neutral things. I hate the overwhelming gender specific clothing, toys, parenting and etc that starts out so young, especially for girls. :/

My first scan is at 8 weeks exactly. The ob office wants to go by my lmp even though I told them I ovulated on cd 20 not 14. I'm not going to argue with them though if it means I get an earlier scan. Hopefully the baby will measure exactly 8 weeks that day so they will change it and I can feel smug about it :lol:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I haven't called my dr yet. I know they schedule a scan at 7 weeks and I really want to wait and go at 8 weeks instead. That way baby will be looking a bit more babyish and it will be past the point when my last one stopped growing.


----------



## Dana_Scully

Awww my first appointment is the 4th of august! You girls are so lucky to be seen so early! Apparently being seen at 8 weeks is good around here lol I'm not even sure I'll get a US until 20 weeks!


----------



## CurlyRose

In my area it used to be a wait til 20 weeks too, but as far as I can see they've now introduced (to fit win the rest of the UK) a 12 week scan too. Part of me wants one, but actually, what's it going to help? I think I've come to the decision for now that I wont, and will instead put some of the money that an early scan would have cost towards something nice.

Took another cheapie test this morning as couldn't shake a panicky feeling all day yesterday, beautiful dark second line in seconds, that'll do nicely!


----------



## BabeAwait

Hopeful I hope you get the scan when you want! FX for a healthy sticky baby :)

Dana I made sure to tell them when setting up the appt that I had a early mc and was on progesterone (mine is too low on it's own to sustain pregnancy without it). So I think that helped me get earlier appointments since they need to monitor my progesterone this time and they like to play it on the safe side. Are you in the uk? I think in the us they like to date and check for multiples and ectopic pregnancies early on too. Of course not all drs are the same here though. Waiting til 20 weeks sounds like torture! I don't think I could do it. I would probably spend ridiculous amounts of money if it meant I could have a private scan. I'm too anxious and impatient. :lol:

I'm too nauseous to sleep ugh. What would help?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ginger ale always helped me with nausea. It's a must to keep around when preggers!


----------



## CurlyRose

Assuming that ginger ale is what we call ginger beer, I am going to be one happy nauseous lady. I LOVE ginger beer, but thought I would probably have to make do with the less satisfying ginger tea. I shall stock up when I next go shopping :)


----------



## BabeAwait

Ugh I wish I had some hopeful. I'll have to get some tomorrow! I hear of people drinking ginger tea and the thought of that makes me want to hurl lol.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Eww I can't do tea! I've never been a fan. Good luck getting to sleep.


----------



## BabeAwait

I just had to ask hubby to roll over because I could spell his developing morning breath. :blush: I feel really bad but it was making me feel so sick! Hopefully I can sleep now :lol:


----------



## NDH

:hi: poking my nose in here. I just got an unexpected :bfp: this morning! I'm thrilled and petrified at the same time after 4 MCs since November. This one would have been conceived around the time I expected my June bug would have been born had I not had a mmc at 10+3. My next pregnancy ended in a chemical, and then I had two pregnancies where a baby never developed, hcg just lingered for ages until I found out at a scan there was no baby (10+4 weeks with the 3rd and 7 weeks with the 4th). Both of those pregnancies I had spotting every time my AF would have been due, but still had positive (but not progressing) hpts. 

Basic tests have all come back normal but I'm taking matters into my own hands this pregnancy, taking baby aspirin and progesterone and I'm making an appointment to see a TCM who specializes in fertility on Monday. 

Two and a half weeks ago we found out we were moving and I have been so preoccupied with the move (which mostly happened yesterday) that I haven't even taken note of my cycle at all. Last night I had a pregnancy dream and realized I've been peeing a lot and DH made a joke about new house new baby. This morning I checked my app and realized I'm CD 30 and 2-3 days overdue for AF and dug through boxes to find a hpt and got a positive as it was still drying. Its not crazy dark, but considering it was 9:30 am and it was my 4th pee since 3am I thought it was quite good.


----------



## struth

Welcome to the new ladies and congratulation! 

Urghhh.....anyone else have insomnia? I woke at 2am last night and was up until about 5.30am. Today I have LO on my own all day on about 3.5 hours sleep! Hoping the insomnia ends soon..... yawn!


----------



## batesbaby

I want to join. Just confirmed pregnancy with a blood test after 3 positive pregnancy urine test. Put me down for march 7... 4 weeks six days ! So glad to have other women to talk to thru this exciting time. I'm still in shock and so nervous. The list could of days my boobs have really hurt.. Today my nipples feel like they are burning if even my shirt brushes against it.. No morning sickness. Tons of white discharge still.


----------



## CurlyRose

struth said:


> Welcome to the new ladies and congratulation!
> 
> Urghhh.....anyone else have insomnia? I woke at 2am last night and was up until about 5.30am. Today I have LO on my own all day on about 3.5 hours sleep! Hoping the insomnia ends soon..... yawn!

Yup, terrible insomnia, absolutely exhausted already!


----------



## Emiloo

Hi Ladies!

Please can I join you? I got my BFP 2 days ago, due 13th March and am 4 weeks today! This is my first ever pregnancy, very exciting but also a little scary! :wacko: 

We were trying for 7 months, 8 cycles with endometriosis and was just starting fertility testing. Calling the midwife tomorrow and we have booked an early scan for when I am 8+1!! :happydance:

My symptoms so far are..

Tender bbs (on top)
Constant backache
Dull ache in my lower abdomen


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats NDH and batesbaby, added you both :)

I woke up today with cramps that scared the life out of me but eased shortly after, so guessing wind lol! Also feeling rather nauseous, guess MS is kicking in now. My oldest is away with my parents for the weekend and the baby is playing on the floor quite happily so I'm taking the opportunity to chill for a bit, got housework I should really be getting on with but sod it ;)


----------



## littlelily

Hello again ladies. 
Well, no news from the midwife yet but from what I've read, she should see me at about 8 wks but hope she calls soon to at least book it so I have something to look forward to.

Curly, have been feeling super emotional too and crying at silly tv/ sad news in the newspaper/ random stuff! 

Was thinking of booking an early scan but like someone said, it would be reassuring AT THAT MOMENT but who knows after and in between scans so really not worth worrying about for me.

Hopeful, love your positive attitude :) Trying to stay positive, thinking of names etc but v worried too.

Welcome Emiloo, read some of your journal while I was ttc, so really nice to see you here.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Emiloo, added you :flower:


----------



## kittykat7210

So scared right now, I don't feel any where near as pregnant as last time :( I've had progressive tests but I have this feeling it's going to go wrong again :(


----------



## Beankeeper

Morning all (well it's morning here in the UK).
Congratulations to all the new ladies, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.
I'm a bit annoyed that my scan is as early as it is because I think it's doubtful that I'll be far enough along to show anything. But I know it's good that they are looking after me, and hopefully I'll be in to get a stitch in my cervix soon enough. I know there's a timescale in which they can do it. 
Feeling pretty anxious today. I have IBS & it's really flaring up at the moment. I'm guessing the raised progesterone levels might have something to do with it, but ugh! I'm so uncomfortable & hoping these symptoms improve. I feel a bit nauseous but not sure if it's IBS or pregnancy related. 
I'm so happy to be pregnant again & trying to stay positive but it's hard, & I feel rubbish. (Moan moan moan).
Got to try & get out & about today. Stayed home yesterday apart from taking my son for a walk, but had to come home early as my stomach was so bad. Really hoping this improves.


----------



## Beankeeper

kittykat7210 said:


> So scared right now, I don't feel any where near as pregnant as last time :( I've had progressive tests but I have this feeling it's going to go wrong again :(

Sending hugs kittykat, I know how hard this is. Every pregnancy is different. When I had my son I had virtually no symptoms until 10 weeks, and even then they weren't anything major. It was a totally healthy pregnancy. Just take each day as it comes, we are all in this together xx


----------



## Nikki1979

KittyKat - Try not to worry. I saw my doctor yesterday about the same thing and he said that symptoms are not a predictor of a viable pregnancy. He said that he had seen women without any symptoms go on to have healthy babies and some women had every symptom in the book and miscarried. I had a few bad days but trying to be hopeful as well. 

Congrats to all the new bfps. 

I wish I had a time machine so I could go into the future and have my baby in my arms. I will take you guys along as well :haha:


----------



## littlelily

Beankeeper said:


> Morning all (well it's morning here in the UK).
> Congratulations to all the new ladies, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months.
> I'm a bit annoyed that my scan is as early as it is because I think it's doubtful that I'll be far enough along to show anything. But I know it's good that they are looking after me, and hopefully I'll be in to get a stitch in my cervix soon enough. I know there's a timescale in which they can do it.
> Feeling pretty anxious today. I have IBS & it's really flaring up at the moment. I'm guessing the raised progesterone levels might have something to do with it, but ugh! I'm so uncomfortable & hoping these symptoms improve. I feel a bit nauseous but not sure if it's IBS or pregnancy related.
> I'm so happy to be pregnant again & trying to stay positive but it's hard, & I feel rubbish. (Moan moan moan).
> Got to try & get out & about today. Stayed home yesterday apart from taking my son for a walk, but had to come home early as my stomach was so bad. Really hoping this improves.


Hi Beankeeper, I'm in the UK too and have IBS - hard to know which symptoms are which.:wacko:

Feeling so tired too which is even harder with a huge cut down in caffeine!:sleep:

:hugs: to all and wishing this first tri goes speedily and smoothly! The only good thing about it is you find out you're pregnant when one third of the way through it so only 2/3 to go!

Also, is anyone else ill? Horrible cough! Thanks pregnancy for reducing my immunity :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Being ill was one of my first symptoms. I had a throat infection that just wouldn't go away from ovulation until a few days ago.


----------



## MrsWag

Hello ladies, can I join you? Just got a surprise BFP and I think I'm due around 13th March 2016. I have a 2.5 year old daughter and already worried how I will cope with two but so excited!! Hoping I can see my doctor this week and book in for an early scan at the EPAU as I had two miscarriages last year. Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## BabeAwait

NHD FX for your rainbow baby! :)

Struth Yes insomnia! Partly due to mild nausea. But mostly due to being so excited and unable to turn my thoughts off. Lately it's been 3-4 hours at night for me. I have been needing a nap in the afternoon though so it kind of evens it out I guess :shrug:

Babtesbaby & MrsWag Congratulations and welcome! 

Emiloo nice seeing you again :p

To everyone else I hope you're all doing good and feeling good :)


I got 2-3 on my weeks estimator today. At 4+3 that means I'm right on track. It's so reassuring I feel even safer now.

4 days until first appointment! 
25 days until first ultrasound! :)
Time is moving SO SLOW!


----------



## struth

Great news Babeawait (on the digi not the insomnia!). 

I'm going to do another one tomorrow so I can try and date third pregnancy. I'm keen to know when I should book a scan/mw appointment.


----------



## BabeAwait

Good luck! I hope you get it figured out. I would book one asap but I'm impatient :lol:


----------



## struth

Ha ha! Me too but I don't want to go too early and then not see a heartbeat and then worry myself silly about it until my 12 week scan. 

I think I may tell OH tonight (depending on his mood when he comes in). Wish me luck....


----------



## BabeAwait

Oh TONS OF LUCK then. :thumbup:


----------



## Beankeeper

Good luck Struth! Let us know how he takes it xx


----------



## CurlyRose

Good luck struth, hope all goes well with oh!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Kittykat-I hope all is well and little bean is growing nice and strong. I have the same concerns after the mmc. 
Struth-GL with dh!
Congrats to the new ladies joining!
Afm-my cramping has lessened but yesterday and today I have been super achey. Anyone else have this? Nausea seems to worsen as the day goes on and by dinner time I feel super hung over. I'll take it all if it means baby is growing and getting stronger. 9 days until my first scan.


----------



## Dana_Scully

I'm in Canada. I tested 2 days ago with CBD and still got 1-2 weeks. I'm thinking of getting a FRER today to see if the line got darker... kinda scared of doing it. I'm not feeling as sick as I did when I first found out. I feel so low :(


----------



## kittykat7210

ReadynWaiting said:


> Kittykat-I hope all is well and little bean is growing nice and strong. I have the same concerns after the mmc.
> Struth-GL with dh!
> Congrats to the new ladies joining!
> Afm-my cramping has lessened but yesterday and today I have been super achey. Anyone else have this? Nausea seems to worsen as the day goes on and by dinner time I feel super hung over. I'll take it all if it means baby is growing and getting stronger. 9 days until my first scan.

I hope so, I need to sort out an appointment but I haven't had a chance, I'm peeing on a stick all the time to check the line is still there! I'm achy as well so I wouldn't worry :) xx


----------



## danielle1984

Got a bfp this morning! I'm super excited, we havd been ttc for over a year for baby #2! I went for blood tests and I should get the results tomorrow!
Oh estimated due date would be March 8th


----------



## Beankeeper

Congrats Danielle!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats MrsWag and danielle, added you both :flower:


----------



## caz_hills

Congrats everyone!

I've stopped feeling sick which has made me a bit worried. But still cramping lots. We are on holiday and the people we are here with don't know so it feels really strange and like its a dream!

Good luck for those telling their other halves x


----------



## Beankeeper

Just did a CB digi, it said 2-3 weeks which sounds pretty much spot on for my dates.


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh Caz that must be worrying, fc everything is OK and the cramping eases :hugs:
I haven't had a ton of symptoms really, other than feeling really tired but with having a 3.5 year old and 9.5 month old to look after that's quite usual for me anyway :winkwink: I didn't have many symptoms this early on with either of my DDs, I had MS with my first but i'd say it really kicked in from 7ish weeks.
Just for fun, does anyone have a 'feeling' yet about baby's gender? I'm fairly convinced that i'm having another girl, we're staying team yellow for the first time but you bet i'm going to be scrutinising my scan pics for clues lol! :blush:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Is anyone else ridiculously bloated? Like I can't even explain how bloated I am I look so pregnant!!! I am a plus size girl to start with a UK 16-18 but my tummy has popped out and I can't fit in my skinny jeans and I'm going to have to really reconsider what I wear to work. Here is a pic of me before I got pregnant and me today. 

I have also put on 5lbs already. I feel massive!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## batesbaby

When I went to the hospital... The doctor got mad cause I refused an xray of my chest/side... I was there alone (so I asked the xray tech if I was her or her daughter would she do it or let me do it) and the xray tech said she wouldn't cause there is always the chance of radiation (thank her for being honest). So the doctor got mad and sent me home with no info on what to do till I can get into a obgyn. Just a paper that basically said diagnosis: early pregnancy, take prenatal vitamin if you want. So I went to Walmart and got some prenatal vitamins. Is there anything else I need to be taking or doing... Need some advice till I can get into obgyn. Thanks everyone:hugs:


----------



## littlelily

xxemmyxx said:


> Is anyone else ridiculously bloated? Like I can't even explain how bloated I am I look so pregnant!!! I am a plus size girl to start with a UK 16-18 but my tummy has popped out and I can't fit in my skinny jeans and I'm going to have to really reconsider what I wear to work. Here is a pic of me before I got pregnant and me today.
> 
> I have also put on 5lbs already. I feel massive!!

Emmy am totally bloated! Am a size 14 and already bought a couple of size 16 tops for work as don't want to show. Bad for keeping stuff secret! Just feel huge!


----------



## littlelily

Buttercup, really not sure on any strong feelings either way. Have to remind myself I'm pregnant some days (although...the bloat!) let alone ideas on boy or girl!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Buttercup I'm thinking this ones a boy. Not sure why (maybe because I like my boy name a tad but more) but we will be team yellow too so I'll know whenever this one decides to show! 

Emmy I had a full on meltdown yesterday because my pants don't fit! I had already put on a bit of weight before this BFP and then with the bloat on top! Urgh I have maternity clothes from my last pregnancy that my mom got because she was too excited to wait but I feel silly pulling them out at 5 weeks! Lol


----------



## Dana_Scully

I think I must say goodbye ladies. I started spotting pink with red strings today. I went to the ER, my cervix is closed but my HCG is 26. Doctor said the test is inconclusive. My HCG should be around 500... Spotting has stopped and started twice so far. She said that if I didn't have a period to go do another blood test in a week. Stupid thing is I'm still nauseous and I feel really weak :(


----------



## batesbaby

Dana_Scully said:


> I think I must say goodbye ladies. I started spotting pink with red strings today. I went to the ER, my cervix is closed but my HCG is 26. Doctor said the test is inconclusive. My HCG should be around 500... Spotting has stopped and started twice so far. She said that if I didn't have a period to go do another blood test in a week. Stupid thing is I'm still nauseous and I feel really weak :(

I'm wishing the best for you and sending so many positive thoughts/vibes I can your way during your week of stressful anticipation. Keep every one updated. This is the most stressful period... That's why I've been nervous to Tell anyone except fiance the news.. Its such a fragile time. I hope everything turns out okay. The paper they gave me from my beta hcg quantitative test says :
3-4 weeks: 15-750 hcg mIU/ml
4-5 weeks: 18-7,138 hcg mIU/ml
So don't count yourself out just yet!!!! Seems your still in the range of pregnancy.. Hopefully your hormones will double in the next few days like it should. I've read that spotting happens a lot in first trimester.

Oh the paper also says:
<5.0(hcg level) Negative
5.0-15.0 in determinant; recommend to recollect in 3 days
>15.0 Positive

I would go back in three days (to see if levels have double, which would mean pregnancy is going like it should) instead of a week!! I couldn't wait that long to know.


----------



## Autumnflower

Dana I'm thinking of you and sending my positive thoughts your way. I hope this is just a false alarm and everything turns out okay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dana-you are in my thoughts!


----------



## Dana_Scully

Thanks girls! I'm feeling a bit crampy but no more blood just yet. If I don't miscarry it'll be a miracle of God!


----------



## AMP1117

Well I finally told hubby today...and he took it much better than I thought he would. I feel soooo much better. Hope everyone is doing well! When I told my 2 1/2 dd mommy has a baby in her belly she started lifting up my shirt! So cute


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Praying for you and baby Dana. 

I'm glad it went well AMP.


----------



## SilasLove

Sleep. I love sleep a lot right now. :haha:

Sooo sorry for your losses ladies :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

Sending positive thoughts your way Dana, let's hope it's a stubborn bean who is quite happy in there, just likes to make a scene.

I have slept four five whole hours, not just that but they were in a row! Currently I feel bloody amazing, but I am sure the exhaustion will kick back in soon.


----------



## Nikki1979

Dana - thinking about you and praying for a miracle.


----------



## kittykat7210

Hi, I took another test this morning and the line is a it lighter than yesterday, it's still darker than the first test I took but it's got lighter, I don't know if that's because of a less concentrated wee or what but I'm getting worried now :( xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Dana thinking of you and fingers crossed your levels rose as they should xx

Kittykat it could be that your urine was more dilute than before. Also hcg takes 2 days to double so really you should see your tests get darker every 2-3 days if you take the test at the same time. Also these tests aren't actually meant to measure how much hcg is there, just that it is or it isn't so try not to get too hung up on comparing tests xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad I'm not the only one with the bloat!! I am digging around in my wardrobe for some floaty tops for work!!


----------



## lozzy21

Thank god I live in leggings and floaty tops anyway


----------



## caz_hills

Dana I'm sorry you're bleeding. I had a miscarriage last year but also wth my son who is now four I bled a lot at 7-8 weeks and now have a healthy boy who is four next week! So sometimes it's bad news but I honestly bled a lot with my son and it was fine as like you my cervix was closed. Sending hugs x


----------



## Dana_Scully

Assuming my level was 5 last monday when I tested and 26 this sunday, according to the calculator tool I found online my levels are doubling every 2.5 days. Maybe it's not that bad? I'm not spotting so far this morning, I pretty much stopped when I came home from the hospital. I don't feel very pregnant, just have sore boobs. I felt so nauseous and dizzy last week, I wonder if my levels were higher and now are going down? I'm not sure what I should do today.


----------



## becxb14

Hi everyone, i'm due March 16th. i'm only 12dpo today got my bfp at 10dpo and i am very nervous after having a mmc last July and a chemical last month. looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## kasey590

Hey ladies! I'm due March 5th! Some of us on here have created a Facebook group to connect outside the forum too if you add me on Facebook I can add you into the group. It's entirely secret so no one on your friends list can see anything you post or that you're apart of the group. It's nice to have a Facebook place to share too  so feel free to add me!

https://www.facebook.com/kasey.grover


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Kasey, I added you. And we apparently we're November Sparklers together in 2010! :haha:


----------



## clapper

Dana- FX everything is okay. 2.5 day doubling time wouldn't be bad at all. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little bean!!

The bloat is killer! Before I got pregnant I was having a lot of bloating due to the clomid so I bought a few pairs of jeans a size up... so glad I did because my other jeans are uncomfortably tight! Any one else barely fit into their bras already!? I didn't think that was supposed to happen so quickly. 5w1d today and had more blood drawn this morning for HCG levels. Feeling good other than tired, bloated, little sore nipples and a few random sharp pains in my lower abdomen (which terrifies me but until it is constant I am going to assume it is normal?) 

Hope everyone is doing well and for all the US women had a great 4th of July!


----------



## kasey590

Hahahah omg no way?? What a small world!!!!! I've accepted and added u to the group Hun!


----------



## danielle1984

Honestly I don't feel pregnant. Maybe it's because my 2 yr old keeps me so busy. He's up at 5:15am the last three mornings lol he's so off schedule.


----------



## AMP1117

I can join the insomnia club...so tired during the day but after 3am forget it...no sleep...just toss and turn


----------



## AMP1117

Dana_Scully said:


> Thanks girls! I'm feeling a bit crampy but no more blood just yet. If I don't miscarry it'll be a miracle of God!

Through the Lord our God. all things are possible. I pray he sends you a miracle


----------



## struth

Thinking of you Dana - I'm really hoping that your little bean is super sticky and hangs on in there. Like some of the other ladies have said, I had spotting with my son and he will be 3 next week! Is there anyway you can go and have the repeat of your bloods done earlier than next week. The waiting is so hard :hugs:

As for me, I told OH last night. He was calm but shocked. We have lots of talking to do as he really didn't want another child. I really do hope he comes round and starts enjoying the situation as I want to enjoy it as much as possible. Has anyone else been in this situation?


----------



## AMP1117

struth said:


> Thinking of you Dana - I'm really hoping that your little bean is super sticky and hangs on in there. Like some of the other ladies have said, I had spotting with my son and he will be 3 next week! Is there anyway you can go and have the repeat of your bloods done earlier than next week. The waiting is so hard :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I told OH last night. He was calm but shocked. We have lots of talking to do as he really didn't want another child. I really do hope he comes round and starts enjoying the situation as I want to enjoy it as much as possible. Has anyone else been in this situation?

I told DH yesterday and he was the same...calm but shocked. Hes not an emotional person to begin with so I just take it for what it is. He did say he hoped it is a boy and easier to handle than dd was as an infant:wacko: so Ill take it! He knew I have always wanted 2 kids, but he made sure I knew he would prefer just one after dd was born. In any event, Im over the moon and relieved now he knows and its off my chest! Good luck! Im sure he will come around...maybe remind him off your lo cute and special moments when they were a baby?:hugs:


----------



## struth

AMP1117 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you Dana - I'm really hoping that your little bean is super sticky and hangs on in there. Like some of the other ladies have said, I had spotting with my son and he will be 3 next week! Is there anyway you can go and have the repeat of your bloods done earlier than next week. The waiting is so hard :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I told OH last night. He was calm but shocked. We have lots of talking to do as he really didn't want another child. I really do hope he comes round and starts enjoying the situation as I want to enjoy it as much as possible. Has anyone else been in this situation?
> 
> I told DH yesterday and he was the same...calm but shocked. Hes not an emotional person to begin with so I just take it for what it is. He did say he hoped it is a boy and easier to handle than dd was as an infant:wacko: so Ill take it! He knew I have always wanted 2 kids, but he made sure I knew he would prefer just one after dd was born. In any event, Im over the moon and relieved now he knows and its off my chest! Good luck! Im sure he will come around...maybe remind him off your lo cute and special moments when they were a baby?:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. I really hope that my DH starts saying those sorts of things. Yesterday he just said that he didn't want another child and that he couldn't face doing it all again. Hopefully we can work it all out as I want to start enjoying this pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Just noticed your sig and i'm so sorry Dana, take care of yourself and all the best for when you feel ready to try again :hugs:

struth, hope OH comes around soon, i'm sure he will once the news sinks in. Our first DD was a big surprise (I was on the pill!) and OH was quite shocked initially but he came around once he'd had some time to process everything and him and DD1 have always had a great bond, she's a major daddy's girl! :flower:


----------



## mewolkens

struth, My husband was the same way during my first pregnancy. I think losing that one really cemented for him the idea that this was something he wanted. 

Also, I think I need to stop testing, it's not helping the paranoia even though I want it to!



That's 10, 12, and 14 dpo.


----------



## clapper

mewolkens- that looks pretty positive to me!! I have been caving to my POAS addiction too... DH can't stop laughing at me for it. But if it makes us feel better! lol


----------



## mewolkens

clapper said:


> mewolkens- that looks pretty positive to me!! I have been caving to my POAS addiction too... DH can't stop laughing at me for it. But if it makes us feel better! lol

It doesn't help that I had just gotten a new order of internet cheapies this round!


----------



## batesbaby

I'm getting nervous cause I don't have MS... I'm like some of you'll... I don't feel pregnant... Hoping I'll get more symptoms this week.... Why is it I need symptoms to reassure me everything is going okay... Boobs/nipples hurt the same, lots of discharge that's white....hungry. Tired. Bloated... I'm Emotional!!!!! but I'm not getting light headed everything when I stand up... (Which was my first indicator to take a test).... I hope everything is okay... Feeling very worried today ladies.


----------



## littlelily

Oh ladies, sounds like some of you are having a tricky start. Dana, hope you are ok, so sorry for you.

Struth, good that you told dh, can't be easy knowing he feels that way. My dh is still coming round to the idea if that helps - and we were trying! 

Fingers crossed that we all have happy, healthy pregnancies.

Emmy, I bought a few tips on eBay the next size up for work for a bit more bump stealth!

Midwife called today and left a message ( so excited!) But couldn't reach her when tried calling bk so hopeful for tmrw.

Not many symptoms, just a bad cold and tired but finding it hard to sleep. This all makes switching to decaf coffee so hard!


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry Dana xxx


----------



## AMP1117

I cant tell you all how comforting it feels that we are all going through the same paranoia! Im driving myself nuts...worrying about the cramping...feeling like a dog peeing on everything as I take a test at least every other day. I am just trying to have faith that God has blessed me with the lo and that everything will be fine. Im sure the insomnia does not help...didnt have that with dd and no ms yet but I didnt have it with her until 6+ weeks. Lets just all breathe and trust in the Lord that we and our babies will be just fine. God bless you all and your tiny uterus invaders march mamas!:hugs:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mewolkens-those tests look great!
Dana-so sorry. My heart goes out to you.
I am trying to stay positive and calm each day that passes. It's so hard with previous losses. With my mmc at this point my intuition was telling me things weren't as they were supposed to be for a healthy pg. I kept telling dh to prepare for loss as I wasn't feeling connected or hopeful. I'm feeling positive with this one but still paranoid something is going to go wrong. I have 8 days until my 1st scan!


----------



## Beankeeper

Nausea has started &#128553;


----------



## BabeAwait

Headache, tired, craving mashed potatoes and gravy, and grumpy for no reason. 

Is this what pregnancy fees like? :shrug:


----------



## Dana_Scully

I saw my OB/GYN today. She said she wasn't worried at this point. She examined my belly because it's sore. She told me to do blood tests today, wednesday and friday. My belly started hurting more, not like cramps, like pressure. I started bleeding again when I wiped, it turned red. She called me later to tell me my HCG was 11 but it's okay because a different laboratory did the test then the one yesterday (it was 23.) But then I told her I was bleeding red and she said I'm sorry it's an MC. She still wants me to do my blood test on wednesday to make sure my levels go to 0. Thing is I stopped bleeding, it was just when I wiped, like red spotting. I feel really weak, I've been feeling like that since BFP. I don't know what to think anymore!


----------



## BabeAwait

I just saw. I am so so very sorry for the loss of your precious baby Dana. :hugs: I went through an early loss in February as well. If you ever need someone to talk to, even if it's just to be listened to, you can pm me anytime. Even if it's months from now I'll be there. :hugs: My thoughts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm so sorry Dana :( it's never easy, sending prayers. I've been there too. You are definitely not alone. Take care of yourself and give yourself time. :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Oh Dana so sorry for your loss :(

I don't have any symptoms but I find it strangely reassuring as I had no symptoms with my DDs and lots with my losses.

I haven't told dh yet. I'm trying to think if a creative way to tell him to build some excitement and it dwell on the anxiety of what if we lose this one too.


----------



## clapper

I am so sorry for your loss Dana :( my thoughts are with you. 

Is anyone else still having HCG's drawn?


----------



## batesbaby

I'm so sorry Dana_scully... You are in my thoughts.. My heart breaks for you!:hug: :(


----------



## BabeAwait

Was going to get my KFC mashed potatoes craving taken care of but now we're under a tornado warning. :roll: typical kansas


----------



## batesbaby

Lol now I want kfc mash pot. as Im eating Wendy's.dangit


----------



## BabeAwait

:rofl: batesbaby

Mmm chocolate frosty :p


----------



## Dana_Scully

Well it's over for me girls. I just started bleeding like crazy. It's time to say goodbye, I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies! :)


----------



## mewolkens

Dana_Scully said:


> Well it's over for me girls. I just started bleeding like crazy. It's time to say goodbye, I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies! :)

:hugs: So sorry, Dana. I wish you the best of luck going forward.


----------



## CurlyRose

Oh Dana, :hugs: I was still holding out hope for you, so sorry :(


----------



## littlelily

Thinking of you Dana, so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Beankeeper

So sorry Dana, I've been through it too and it's such an emotional roller coaster. Sending hugs and strength to you xxx


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Dana :hugs:


----------



## struth

Sending you huge :hugs: Dana x


----------



## caz_hills

So sorry Dana xxx sending lots of hugs xx


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - well I'm pleased (and so massively relieved) to say that OH and I talked more last night and he has come round! He is still not over the moon but he is accepting of the fact that we are having another baby and is beginning to see the positives that it will bring. Phew....

Now I just need to see a 3+ on my digi later this week and I will then ring the drs to make an appointment with the mw.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kittykat7210

I'm so sorry Dana for your loss, hopefully it will happen for you soon xxxx



I'm sorry if I sound like a crazy women, but I keep staring at the tests and I'm getting worried that I'm not progressing as much as I should be


Is this progressive enough? 

https://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w660/kittykat7210/image_zpshfszuvde.jpg


----------



## struth

That looks like good progression to me - look at the difference between 9 and 13 dpo (I don't say 8dpo as it is a different test). Are the blues ones Asda ones? I have used those and find that the darkness of the line varies massively depending on how dilute my pee is!!

All is looking good there as far as I can see. Lovely lines xx


----------



## kittykat7210

struth said:


> That looks like good progression to me - look at the difference between 9 and 13 dpo (I don't say 8dpo as it is a different test). Are the blues ones Asda ones? I have used those and find that the darkness of the line varies massively depending on how dilute my pee is!!
> 
> All is looking good there as far as I can see. Lovely lines xx

Thank you struth xx

The pink ones are superdrug, the blue ones are internet buys, I'm just so paranoid because apart from bloating I don't really feel pregnant /: xx


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/progression_zpst6yvmykv.jpg

Here's my progression. Top three (purple) are 3 different times on Sunday. 
Top Green is Monday mid-late afternoon, and the bottom purple and bottom green are from the same sample at 4pm today. Te purple one has dried HEAPS darker :dance:

Also I have to change my ticker as I worked out I can't possibly be any farther than 12 dpo today.


----------



## struth

Hang in there kittykat - in a couple of weeks when you are puking for England, you'll be wishing you had no symptoms again ;-) 

These first few weeks are hard aren't then? Especially so when you have had previous losses but as of today you are pregnant - enjoy every minute and those minutes will add up to days and the days to weeks and before you know it your LO will be here xx


----------



## clapper

I am not having many symptoms either kittykat, other than being tired (which is starting to not be as bad) I feel pretty normal. I don't look forward to MS but something to reassure me that everything is going well. I think once we get our scans we will feel better :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dana-so sorry for your loss. 
Kittykat-your progression looks good.


----------



## mewolkens

Kittykat, I forced myself to only test ever other day because that's when real change happens. Try looking at just 9, 11, and 13 dpo. Those are some pretty awesome changes.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? :wave:

I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 9 DPO and was going to wait until my missed period to join the pregnancy forums but changed my mind today. My due date is March 19, 2016. It's nice to meet you all. :flower:

This is baby #2 for me. :cloud9: :blush: <3


----------



## caz_hills

Welcome!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Hi kalonkiki! Congratulations on your BFP :)


----------



## AMP1117

struth said:


> Morning ladies - well I'm pleased (and so massively relieved) to say that OH and I talked more last night and he has come round! He is still not over the moon but he is accepting of the fact that we are having another baby and is beginning to see the positives that it will bring. Phew....
> 
> Now I just need to see a 3+ on my digi later this week and I will then ring the drs to make an appointment with the mw.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Word to the wise on the digi....I took another one yesterday and still only getting 2-3 weeks. Thing is, also had my blood drawn again yesterday morning and got results today...7414! That is more than enough to register as 3+ weeks as doctor says that is normal for being 5 weeks. So my advice ladies? Dont read too much into the weeks estimator. I am going back tomorrow for another draw so they can compare my levels.


----------



## kittykat7210

KalonKiki said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? :wave:
> 
> I just got my :bfp: yesterday at 9 DPO and was going to wait until my missed period to join the pregnancy forums but changed my mind today. My due date is March 19, 2016. It's nice to meet you all. :flower:
> 
> This is baby #2 for me. :cloud9: :blush: <3

Congratulations! Xx


----------



## danielle1984

Welcome Kalonkiki!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

AMP1117 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies - well I'm pleased (and so massively relieved) to say that OH and I talked more last night and he has come round! He is still not over the moon but he is accepting of the fact that we are having another baby and is beginning to see the positives that it will bring. Phew....
> 
> Now I just need to see a 3+ on my digi later this week and I will then ring the drs to make an appointment with the mw.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Word to the wise on the digi....I took another one yesterday and still only getting 2-3 weeks. Thing is, also had my blood drawn again yesterday morning and got results today...7414! That is more than enough to register as 3+ weeks as doctor says that is normal for being 5 weeks. So my advice ladies? Dont read too much into the weeks estimator. I am going back tomorrow for another draw so they can compare my levels.Click to expand...

That's crazy! They are totally unreliable. I have stopped testing because it just makes me crazy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks ladies, congrats on all of your :bfp: too. :D

Trying to schedule with my new OB has been an absolute nightmare. I managed to get an appointment scheduled with him for 12 weeks and had to schedule an appointment with my old OB for 8 weeks. My old OB is 2 and 1/2 hours away and my new one is only half an hour away. Apparently my new OB just got a bunch of recently pregnant ladies scheduled so he didn't have any appointments available until September. I asked to be put on a cancellation list so that I could hopefully be scheduled around 8 weeks and I can cancel my appointment with my old OB. Fortunately they both work out of Mercy so it should be easy for my old OB to send the information from my 8 week appointment to my new OB if I can't get in with him sooner. :wacko:


----------



## CurlyRose

Congratulations KalonKiki!

Today I talked to my manager and told her I was pregnant, she seemed really pleased for me, I now have certain things I can't do at work though, so I am going to have to tell my colleagues by eight weeks at the latest. Anyone else having to tell their workplace earlier than 12 weeks? The lack of control is stressing me out something chronic, which can't be good for the cluster of cells!


----------



## batesbaby

So excited cause tomorrow I go for my first appointment.... I really want to get my blood drawn again so I can compare my levels. They said I was in the 4th week closer to the 5th... Just nervous because I'm not really feeling much different.. Got sick last night with headache, woke up today and I'm fine.... Just want some solid proof the levels are doubling then I won't read so much into my lack of symptoms... Keep reminding myself I'm still pretty early....


----------



## Ostara84

Curlyrose, everyone at my work knows! Lol. They knew before my husband did! They all knew about the ivf because we've had so many appointments and I had issues with anxiety and depression after our second failed cycle, it was I possible to hide it. They've all been so supportive. So when I got my BFP, I texted my best work friend to tell her and she called me in tears and asked if she could tell the others. Since they already knew about the ivf, I thought "why not?" 

Apparently, she went back into our open plan office (with about 100 people within earshot, most of whom didn't know about the ivf) and shouted "I have a very important announcement! Becca's pregnant!!" Lol. Queue our entire department screaming and jumping up and down and the rest of the office thinking they're crazy. 

So literally everyone knows. I'm just going with the flow! Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats again Kalonkiki, nice to see you on here :) Added you to the list :thumbup:

CurlyRose, i've managed to keep it quiet from work til 12 weeks with both of mine but I can certainly understand feeling apprehensive about telling them before then. I'm actually still on mat leave from DD2 (due back 22nd) so I can't imagine my manager is going to be very happy when I tell her that i'll be going off again at the end of Feb but ahh well, i'm not the first to do it and sure I won't be the last :winkwink:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hey ladies, I think I have mentioned before that I have been getting swollen legs in the evening that feel tight and painful, I initially thought it was the heat but it has been a lot cooler today in the UK and my lower legs are still tight and swollen like they are retaining water. What could this be?? Should I bother my gp or midwife with it?


----------



## CurlyRose

Emmy, no idea what it could be, but if it's bothering you, then bother them, that's what they're there for, they can at least put your mind at ease then.


----------



## littlelily

Congratulations new bfps! 

Struth, so glad it went well with hubby.

Emmy, no idea about your legs, but Curly is right, tell the midwife or gp if you're concerned. It's their job to help.

Curly, not telling work til 12 wks or maybe later. What job do you do? Sucks that you don't have the choice.


----------



## littlelily

How is every one feeling. Not many symptoms, gassy (eww) and tired and nipples have been a tiny bit tingly today but nothing much more.

Talking to midwife to book in first appointment on Thursday for 8 wks. 2 wks til summer hols. Can. Not. Wait!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I think I will mention it to the GP this week.

Littlelily are you a teacher? So am I! I can't wait till the holidays so u can just be pregnant and let my bump out lol and get my scan and then go back in September and be able to tell everyone xx


----------



## littlelily

xxemmyxx said:


> Yeah I think I will mention it to the GP this week.
> 
> Littlelily are you a teacher? So am I! I can't wait till the holidays so u can just be pregnant and let my bump out lol and get my scan and then go back in September and be able to tell everyone xx

Emmy , yes I am! Primary. Totally feel the same. Should be due my scan end of holidays and hope they can fit me in then. What do you teach?


----------



## KalonKiki

Ostara congrats on your successful IVF cycle! :happydance:
I'm glad that all of your co-workers were so supportive and happy for you, that's always really nice. :D

I'm currently a SAHM so I don't have to worry about letting an employer know that I'm pregnant. At this point I'm not sure when we're going to announce to family and friends but I'd like to at least miss my period first. I've already told my best friend but my due date is also his birthday. :haha:
Last time we told everyone right away, I'm not sure if I want to wait a little longer this time or not. MIL's birthday is the 25th though so we may announce while we are visiting for her birthday, I'll be exactly 6 weeks then. My ILs only live about 30 minutes away from us.

As far as symptoms go I've been mostly tired and moody. There have been a few other symptoms here and there but those are the two big ones for me so far this pregnancy. Last time it was sore boobs at this gestation.

It's nice to see so many teachers in here! My DH is a high school English teacher. He's due back to work on August 10th, I'm sure he'll let everyone at the school know that we're expecting then since I'll be a couple of days over 8 weeks at that point. :D

My first prenatal appointment is currently set up for August 12th.


----------



## NDH

Can you please change my due date to the 17th? I found out earlier than I had realized :)


----------



## SilasLove

News travels like a rocket through my work so I have to be careful. I do want people to know, I just think I want to wait for closer to 12 wks or at least until we see/hear a heartbeat.

I waited till 9 wks with my DS and told right away with my DD. 

So once I announce on facebook it will spread through at work like wildfire. :wacko:


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> Curly, not telling work til 12 wks or maybe later. What job do you do? Sucks that you don't have the choice.

I work in mental health, so occasionally we have to deal with violence and aggression, also restraint. I could wait til 12 weeks, but trying to come up with excuses as to why I can't be involved in any difficult situations would make me appear very lazy and would be difficult to recover from even once I told people. I'm claiming back pain the next couple of weeks, so I'll be almost 7 weeks when I'm thinking of telling people, out of the chemical zone if nothing else.


----------



## kittykat7210

littlelily said:


> How is every one feeling. Not many symptoms, gassy (eww) and tired and nipples have been a tiny bit tingly today but nothing much more.
> 
> Talking to midwife to book in first appointment on Thursday for 8 wks. 2 wks til summer hols. Can. Not. Wait!

not many symptoms here either, constipated (TMI sorry), boobs a small amount sore but not swollen or anything, a small amount of nausea, mainly just tired!


----------



## CurlyRose

Symptoms here are constipation, bloat, gas, and exhaustion/insomnia (can't be sure if they're both there, or if one is causing the other yet!) some nausea, but oddly looking forward to sickness!


----------



## xxemmyxx

littlelily said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think I will mention it to the GP this week.
> 
> Littlelily are you a teacher? So am I! I can't wait till the holidays so u can just be pregnant and let my bump out lol and get my scan and then go back in September and be able to tell everyone xx
> 
> Emmy , yes I am! Primary. Totally feel the same. Should be due my scan end of holidays and hope they can fit me in then. What do you teach?Click to expand...

Yeah I am a primary school teacher too. I teach nursery but in September I am going back full time and I'm the SENCO. I have been part time for a year since having my son but I needed to go back full time so I can get decent maternity pay for this baby haha my head is going to be thrilled....NOT!


----------



## NDH

kittykat7210 said:


> littlelily said:
> 
> 
> How is every one feeling. Not many symptoms, gassy (eww) and tired and nipples have been a tiny bit tingly today but nothing much more.
> 
> Talking to midwife to book in first appointment on Thursday for 8 wks. 2 wks til summer hols. Can. Not. Wait!
> 
> not many symptoms here either, constipated (TMI sorry), boobs a small amount sore but not swollen or anything, a small amount of nausea, mainly just tired!Click to expand...

My boobs are a bit tender which is weird as after 7 pregnancies and 3 1/2 years of breastfeed they never have been before :haha: I have to pee every 5 minutes, my face is broken out like a teenager, and I have very mild nausea - just feels like I've been reading in the car. That's usually all I ever get for symptoms.


----------



## struth

Hello ladies :wave: How is everyone? Symptoms are sounding reassuring!

As for telling work - last time I kept it quiet until about 14 weeks. I told a few close colleagues before then but not many. I like to wait until the 12 week scan to tell people and I wanted to tell all the important people first so I held off at work for that reason. I think I might do the same this time.

Although my ticker says I'm 5 weeks, my LMP has me as 6 weeks tomorrow and so when I rang just now to make an appointment with the midwife they have booked me in for the 20th July :happydance:. By their counting (from LMP) I'll be 7+5 but by mine I'll be 6+4. The booking appointment is supposed to be at about 8 weeks but she didn't have another one until the 3rd August which would make me 9+5 by their dates and 8+4 by mine. Wondering if I should have gone for that one though? Do you think it matters? At least with the earlier appointment they will get in me in for my 12 week scan on time. What do you think?

Nothing else really to report. Have been feeling fine (to the point of questioning it!) but a little nauseous today (hoorah!). Oh - I've also been and bought my vitamins today (seeing as I wasn't planning to be pregnant and hence wasn't taking them), some decaf tea and this..... The first one is today's. The second one is from the 3rd July. Liking the progression!
 



Attached Files:







20150708_123338 crop.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 1









2015-07-03 10.33.20.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh crikey girls, i've only gone and handed in my notice at work today!! I've been debating it for ages and when they wouldn't approve my request to go back 2 days a week rather than 3 I decided to look into other options and i've joined a supply agency (i'm a nursery practitioner but can do teaching assistant work aswell and similar roles) I'm nervous, especially starting with a new employer whilst pregnant (i'll claim MA rather than SMP but I won't be worse off, it's just a different form basically), but deep down I know it's the right decision for a variety of reasons.
Also, booked my first midwife appointment for Friday :happydance: Guessing she'll just make my booking in appointment and not much else going by previous experience but still exciting to have a pregnancy related appointment :thumbup:


----------



## disney516

Hi Everyone, 

Congratulation on all of the BFP's!!! 

I just got my BFP last night on an HPT @ 12 DPIUI. After 1 1/2 years of trying I just honestly couldn't be more ecstatic! I am just on cloud 9! I finally got to see what a BFP looks like in person! ahh! :) :) :) 
I emailed my Physician last night to tell her and she had me go in this morning for blood work and the nurse just called to give me the results. I am new to this so I'm assuming "beta" means HCG? My HCG is 163 and my Progesterone is 37. She said that was a "very good HCG" so I am even more ecstatic now! I go back on Friday for another blood test to make sure they continue to rise appropriately. 

SO beyond happy to be here with you guys! Happy and Healthy 9 months to all of us!

I know its SUPER early but based on my LMP, my due date would be March 20th (first day of Spring!)


----------



## littlelily

Congratulations Disney! 

Wow Buttercup, good for you. You need to do what's right for your family.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Disney. :wave: :flower:
So many congrats on your successful IUI, we're glad to have you here! :happydance:
Lots of sticky :dust: and H&H 9 months to you. :hugs:
My due date is the day before yours. :D

Good for you Buttercup, it's great that you're doing what's best for your family. :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

CurlyRose said:


> littlelily said:
> 
> 
> Curly, not telling work til 12 wks or maybe later. What job do you do? Sucks that you don't have the choice.
> 
> I work in mental health, so occasionally we have to deal with violence and aggression, also restraint. I could wait til 12 weeks, but trying to come up with excuses as to why I can't be involved in any difficult situations would make me appear very lazy and would be difficult to recover from even once I told people. I'm claiming back pain the next couple of weeks, so I'll be almost 7 weeks when I'm thinking of telling people, out of the chemical zone if nothing else.Click to expand...

I work in mental health as well, but deal with lower functioning clients for the most part. I have to be careful because a few of our clients will target pregnant women :wacko:
At this point I am more concerned with the lifting of our clients and don't want to over do it at all.


----------



## AMP1117

Why am I so nervous! I have no reason to think there is a problem but I can help freaking myself out! They have freaking rapid HIV tests now...why cant they have a rapid hcg test that gives you the results in 20 minutes! But no...you have to wait for the lab to do whatever and take their sweet time. Meanwhile I sit here, driving myself insane hoping and praying for a good result (mind you my levels on Monday were fine)....can it be tomorrow morning already?

Just ranting....hope everyone and their lil beans are doing well.


----------



## CurlyRose

I got the letter with my booking in appointment today! I am very excited, beginning of August :). Makes me feel more properly pregnant to have a letter from the midwives!

Buttercup, sounds like the best choice you could make, hope it goes well for you :)


----------



## caz_hills

I made my booking in appointment too - so pleased I have can't wait! Although it is the boring one when you fill out lots of forms but exciting anyway.

Feeling tired in the evenings now but that might just be as we are on holiday so I'm out and about a lot.

Time is going SO slowly can't believe I only found out I'm pregnant a week ago!


----------



## batesbaby

Today I'm doing fine... I've been writing my symptoms and questions in a book to keep track of everything. I didn't get to see my doctor today so I'm really really upset... My symptoms are white discharge when I pee, peeing more, nipples burn, boobs kind of hurt, light headed upon standing, really freaking tired but can't get to sleep at night, bloating, gas, and constipation ... Ugh thats the worse right now so I know how some of u ladies feel. I just want to know if my levels doubled, makes me want to go to er just to see... That's the nervous impatient side of me though. Gosh. Hurry and wait, hurry and wait...


----------



## CurlyRose

caz_hills said:


> Time is going SO slowly can't believe I only found out I'm pregnant a week ago!

Oh my goodness, yes! It feels like I've known forever and I still can't tell everyone, like I must have had this information for almost 14 weeks rather than days!


----------



## disney516

Thank you littlelily and Kalon !!! So happy to be here. :)

How do you guys all get the different tickers? I want to add one or two hehe. I have been wanting. Pregnancy ticker for so long and now I finally can!!


----------



## NDH

Congrats Disney. to get a ticker, click on a ticker you like in someone's signature and it will take you to where you can create your own.

buttercup that's a big step.


----------



## batesbaby

I went to lilypie.com then when you pick your style, underneath you need to go to where it says forum signatures, pick the ubb code and bbcode, copy and past the code snippet into your signature on your edit profile page. Hope that's not to confusing.


----------



## BabeAwait

Took a 5 hour nap today. Only woke up because my neighbors kid was screaming bloody murder for no reason. 

I'm excited and nervous for my appointment tomorrow. I know they are going to do bloods and talk to me but I don't know what else. FX I will be able to stay awake lol.

Oh and tomorrow I am officially 5 weeks! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## disney516

Thank you so much NDH an Bates, I think I got it now! :)


----------



## batesbaby

Looks good disney516!! I like the brown bump one in the middle lots! I need that one!


----------



## KalonKiki

It feels a little odd to be due towards the end of the month. Last time I was due towards the beginning (October 7, 2013) and was one of the first ladies reach milestones and to give birth so this is going to be a whole new experience for me! It's kind of nice having a different perspective this time though. :haha:

Does anyone have any inklings as to what gender their little beans might be? I'm trying really hard to convince myself that this is another boy, but we swayed for a girl and somehow a girl just feels right this time. Last time a boy felt right and a boy is certainly what I had. :blush:


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi and congrats to the new bfps. Wishing all of you a happy and healthy 9 months. I don't post that much as trying to lay low otherwise I go crazy when I see bad news. I have a feeling my little one is a boy. With my ds, I felt he was a boy too. Lets c if I am right the second time around.

I am so so scared of a miscarriage that in the last week I have used a whole 12 pack of toilet rolls checking for blood. My hubby will be go nuts by the end of the first trimester :haha:


----------



## kittykat7210

KalonKiki said:


> It feels a little odd to be due towards the end of the month. Last time I was due towards the beginning (October 7, 2013) and was one of the first ladies reach milestones and to give birth so this is going to be a whole new experience for me! It's kind of nice having a different perspective this time though. :haha:
> 
> Does anyone have any inklings as to what gender their little beans might be? I'm trying really hard to convince myself that this is another boy, but we swayed for a girl and somehow a girl just feels right this time. Last time a boy felt right and a boy is certainly what I had. :blush:

I feel like it might be a boy, I've always wanted a girl but hubby has been wanting a boy, and I feel like he won't be disappointed xx

Is anyone else naming their little beans? My hubby has decided to call ours pistachio :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

kittykat7210 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> It feels a little odd to be due towards the end of the month. Last time I was due towards the beginning (October 7, 2013) and was one of the first ladies reach milestones and to give birth so this is going to be a whole new experience for me! It's kind of nice having a different perspective this time though. :haha:
> 
> Does anyone have any inklings as to what gender their little beans might be? I'm trying really hard to convince myself that this is another boy, but we swayed for a girl and somehow a girl just feels right this time. Last time a boy felt right and a boy is certainly what I had. :blush:
> 
> I feel like it might be a boy, I've always wanted a girl but hubby has been wanting a boy, and I feel like he won't be disappointed xx
> 
> Is anyone else naming their little beans? My hubby has decided to call ours pistachio :haha:Click to expand...

We call ours Skittlebug :) we're hopeful that this will be our rainbow baby so something about using skittle just seems right.


----------



## KalonKiki

Last time DH was Daddy Otter, I was Mama Otter and DS was Baby Otter (in my last pregnancy group we went by animal names to keep better track of people and because some usernames are long or can't really be shortened well, also it was a lot of fun). We've been calling this one Baby Otter #2 and March-Mallow a lot so far.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats disney, added you :)


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh we are busy bunch in this group!
Just catching up! We plan on telling close family once we've seen the hb on a scan, but will probably hold off going public at work until 12 weeks or later. My boss knows already because I've told him I'll need time off for appointments. I do feel a bit torn. I miscarried at 14+2 in my last pregnancy & I regret that I hadn't announced it publicly as I felt like I never celebrated his life, most people only found out after we lost him.

DH thinks we are having a girl, I have no strong feeling about gender yet.


----------



## caz_hills

I can't keep up either! So many posts :) so great to have so many of us in the group :)

My husband would like a girl I think if he could chose as we have a boy already. I honestly don't mind. I like having my son and would love another boy but the idea of having a girl is lovely too.

X


----------



## CurlyRose

I have no feelings yet as to what my little cluster of cells will be. I'd quite like a girl, because I love glitter and tutus and want so much to be able to pair them with robots and dinosaurs. Part of my brain says that children should not be gendered so much, so a boy could wear glitter and tutus too, but as liberal as I want to be, I'm not sure I can quite get myself that far, that said, I would never stop them if that's what they requested and I can imagine a dress up box containing both, regardless of whether we have girls or boys in the future! 

My miscarriage risk is under 20% now, and I am thrilled to be making it so far! By the time I plan to be telling my colleagues it will be almost 5%. I feel really confident today that this little embryo will make it, a huge change on a couple of days ago when I felt sick every time I went to the loo incase there was blood and it was gone. I am relishing each little crampy feeling as being the womb sorting itself out, rather than panicking. Anyone else having a change of heart from anxiety to excitement? I doubt it means anything, and I doubt it will last as I am naturally a worrier and like to be in control, but it is lovely right now!

Blimey, that's a ramble! Apologies!


----------



## Beankeeper

My son loves pink & sparkly stuff, but my husband isn't a fan of me encouraging it. I'd love to just let him choose, it would be cars & trains 90% of the time anyway! 
I would like a girl, but I'll be over the moon to have a healthy baby either way xx


----------



## struth

I have a very girly boy too! His favourite colours and pink and white and he loves nothing more than putting on a sparkly dress and a pink headband!! :haha: Love it. 

If I had to call this pregnancy I would say girl but I don't know why. In some ways I would love another boy but then a girl would be lovely too! To be honest, any flavour would be fine - I would just love to have a baby. 

Curly - glad to hear that you are feeling positive. I go through phases of feeling really positive but then start worrying that I'm setting myself up for a fall. I'm hoping to book in for a scan at about 8 weeks. Apparently if there is a healthy hb at 8 weeks the chances of anything going wrong are massively reduced. :thumbup:


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies, I would love to join you! I just got my BFP at 12 dpo! I'm really excited because it was so faint yesterday and it is much stronger today so I feel like thats a really good sign. I'm due March 19th, the same day as Kalon! We were both in the October 2013 group together when we were pregnant with our little boys. I'm sure she'll agree with me but it feels weird going through this the second time and actually being a BTDT mom. 

I actually have an appointment Tuesday but it is just for my yearly pap. I had it booked ages ago. I feel like that will be the perfect opportunity to tell my OB and schedule my 8 week appointment. 

As for gender, I'm not sure. For some reason I'm thinking girl but we'll see as the pregnancy progresses. I KNEW Sam was a boy because of certain things that were happening with my body. We'll see if those same things happen again. The pregnancy for all 12 days of it has been very similiar to my first so we will see.

As for the girly stuff, well I'm not a girly girl but I let Sam choose what he wants. As you can see from my profile picture he loves some sparkly, pink, heart-shaped glasses :)


----------



## batesbaby

Fiance and I want a girl, so we are leaning that way.. Cause we already have a boy from his previous relationship... Honestly tho I wouldn't mind having a mommy's boy.. :). Either way... I just want a full term healthy baby... I know he feels the same... Can't wait to be further along and start comparing my belly to what they say is normal for a girl or boy, high or low.... Oddly enough my sister is pregnant too.. We are having her reveal party next week where the doctor puts it in an envelope, take it to a bakery... Then when we cut into the cake... We will all know the gender (cause it will be either pink or blue under the icing).. Exciting I'll be doing it soon enough... Hope all you girlies are feeling well and not having any stress in your life! PS.- still not having MS!


----------



## Xstwx

Hi Ladies, 
I would love to join you all! I got my BFP a few days ago, Due date is March 16th ish. 
I have my first appt August 12th.......Which seems so darn far away! 

My I found out I was pregnant with my son I was already 10weeks so didn't even have this worry at the beginning it was much less stressful haha 

I hope everyone is doing good and I look forward to getting to know you all over our 9month journey together. xx


----------



## KalonKiki

jbell157 said:


> Hey ladies, I would love to join you! I just got my BFP at 12 dpo! I'm really excited because it was so faint yesterday and it is much stronger today so I feel like thats a really good sign. I'm due March 19th, the same day as Kalon! We were both in the October 2013 group together when we were pregnant with our little boys. I'm sure she'll agree with me but it feels weird going through this the second time and actually being a BTDT mom.
> 
> I actually have an appointment Tuesday but it is just for my yearly pap. I had it booked ages ago. I feel like that will be the perfect opportunity to tell my OB and schedule my 8 week appointment.
> 
> As for gender, I'm not sure. For some reason I'm thinking girl but we'll see as the pregnancy progresses. I KNEW Sam was a boy because of certain things that were happening with my body. We'll see if those same things happen again. The pregnancy for all 12 days of it has been very similiar to my first so we will see.
> 
> As for the girly stuff, well I'm not a girly girl but I let Sam choose what he wants. As you can see from my profile picture he loves some sparkly, pink, heart-shaped glasses :)

Yay jbell, I was wondering when you were going to show up in here! Welcome to the group hun, it's so exciting to be in the same pregnancy group again and due on the same day nonetheless. :hugs: :flower: <3

DS has a wide variety of interests as well. His favorite color is red and he really likes warm colors so of course he loves pink. He also loves babies and has reached for several baby dolls on shelves in the store so I plan to get him one soon. DH and I are both very supportive of however he turns out and whatever his interests may be. :kiss:

Here's my 12 DPO test. So far it looks like my levels are doubling properly. :cloud9: <3

Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/12dpobaby2_zps1bdriuyl.jpeg


----------



## KatOro

Hi ladies! Congrats to all the March babies and their mamas! I was a March baby so I'm a bit partial to Pisces :D I've got to catch up on the 35 pages of this thread. Excited and nervous at the same time, like I'm sure most of you ladies are! Hope we can keep each other sane (for the most part, hehe) through the next 9 months!


----------



## littlelily

Got my first midwife appointment booked in for 10th August. Excited but seems far away. 

Welcome to all the new bfps!

Agree with Struth, starting to feel more excited but then make myself calm down and then begin to worry more. But of a rollercoaster!


----------



## mewolkens

Welcome to all of the new ladies! Buttercup put a poll on page 18 to rename the group if you want to check it out! So far the top contenders are the 
March Hares


March Monkeys


With a dark horse March Moonbeams!


There are a lot of good other options too! Go check it out!


----------



## Ostara84

Yah, katoro, I was a March baby too, but I'm the 21st, so I'm an Aries - just! My baby will be a Pisces though, even there's just one in there, it would have to be 2 weeks late and born on my own birthday to be an Aries lol.

Littlelily, I hope the wait goes quickly for you! I have an early scan booked for next Wednesday, my confirmation scan at my ivf clinic the Wednesday after and then my booking appointment with the midwife the week after that (assuming everything is ok at the scans). So I feel like there's lots going on until I'm 8 weeks... And then I'll be twiddling my thumbs until my 12 week scan! Lol


----------



## clapper

Welcome to the new ladies and CONGRATS! I think I am leaning towards boy although I have been having girl dreams lately! Either way we will be happy if its boy or girl. DH no longer wants to find out the gender and I am going insane with idea of not being able to find out!!! I have my first ultrasound tomorrow at 5w5d! I am nervous I won't see anything.


----------



## Thisismyyear

Hello, newcomer here. My due date is 5 March but my son was born at 37 weeks and I expect this one will be the same. 

I got an early BFP at 8 dpo nearly 2 weeks ago and it's been a long and slow 2 weeks since then! Serves me right for testing so early! I'm looking forward to a scan at 7+ weeks. 

Thrilled to join you all! 

Xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello, 

I got my BFP on tuesday evening (the day my period was due), it was a light line on a internet cheapie. The day after i tested with another internet cheapie FMU and got another faint line but also did a digital and it came back negative, later (after a four hour hold) i did a superdrug test got a positive and a first response and got a positive and a pound shop test and got a positive..... I am guessing i am too early for a digital? ******* edited to add just tested again and the digital came up pregnant 1-2 ********************** (so pleased!)

Anyhow god willing i am due march 15th (3 days after our 5th wedding anniversary) this will be our second child, a little brother or sister for our son who will be three years 5 months when baby comes along. 

Look forward to getting to know you all.

Dawn xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Wow! There's a lot of new ladies :) congratulations to you all. I love that we all get to share in such an exciting time! 

I just made my first appointment for August 4th! I'll be 9w1d at that point. It seems so far away.


----------



## joo

Hi ladies, finally found the March thread! Congratulations to you all :)

I'm due baby #2 March 7th (one week after my daughter's birthday - eeek!)

This site was invaluable to me the first time around. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

I am calling LO "Echo" because I think it's cute.

I'm behind on the convo in here lol. Can't keep up!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Hey ladies!
Due March 20th and looking forward to the journey!

Having some strange aftertastes in my mouth and my boobs are threatening to go on strike but other than that I'm hoping this is a sticky baby and I get to commiserate with you all the way!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: hi ladies! May I join you? Just got my BFP today at 10 DPO! Haven't been to the dr yet, but she will probably do my due date by LMP, which is March 23rd. (O due date is March 21st). I need to catch up on this thread, but wanted to say hi first! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello, welcome, and congrats to all of the new :bfp: ladies! :wave: :flower:
H&H 9 months to you all.

I just found a clinic within walking distance of my house that is taking new OB patients! I had no idea there was one in town until today, I'm pretty excited about it. I called as soon as I got home from my walk with DS and DH and the secretary took all of my information down to give to the nurse soon. She said that they probably won't be able to get back to me until Monday but that if I don't get a call from them by Tuesday then I should give them a call back. She's confident that the OB has at least one spot open as she doesn't think that March is a big due date month for them. :D


----------



## Buttercup84

Yayy congrats Bella, nice to see you over here :D
Congrats to you aswell stuckinoki, I remember you from when I was ttc dd2 :) Fingers firmly crossed for a super sticky bean for you! :dust:
Congrats to all the other new ladies too: joo, DawnLouise, Thisismyyear, KatOro, jbell157. Added everybody! :flower:


----------



## disney516

Thank you for the add buttercup! SO exciting to see my name on a "due date list" rather than a "when to test" list!! LoL!

Stucki - We share a due date! YAY! Happy and Healthy 9 months!! :) 

Symptoms for me day before I tested, day I tested and yesterday were bad cramps and lower back pain (like I was getting my period) - Nurse told me "this is exactly what early pregnancy can feel like" that was reassuring and exciting that it was finally for an exciting reason! 
Last night and today I have just been bloated and "?full" - not too bad. 

Strangely enough every since the day before I tested, I seem to be more focused at work and very organized and productive. My husband said "isn't it supposed to be the opposite?" LoL ... I know it's still very early for me but so far - LOVING this journey :) :) 

Welcome to everyone and Congratulations!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks, buttercup! It's nice to be here! So glad we get to be bump buddies!


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome to the newcomers :)
Kalon how handy to have found an OB walking distance from you.

Anyone else not planning OB care?


----------



## SilasLove

I have a midwife who I go to through my obgyn office.


----------



## NDH

That's cool. :) so do you see them both or just the mw (ideally)?
At the hospital here there is only a midwife led unit and you'd only see an OB at about 16 and 40 weeks unless you're high risk.


----------



## kittykat7210

Congratulations to all the newcomers.

Is anyone else having a problem getting a midwife appointment? Mine won't even give me an appointment until i'm 7 weeks, meaning i might not get one until 9 or 10 weeks! I also requested bloods for my hcg but they wont do it :(


----------



## stuckinoki

I would like to add insomnia to my list of symptoms. Ha ha ha. I was falling asleep on the couch at 7pm, came to bed laid here until midnight and woke up promptly at 3am like I had a full nights rest. 

I also know I've been snoring my butt off in those three hours because my throat is raw and no amount of fluid is soothing it. 

Ha ha ha

Yay for symptoms though :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Made good use of my pregnancy insomnia today to weigh up the early scan stuff. I've realised that the want to have one isn't logical, so trying to find rational reasons to no have it will never work and will just make me more and more agitated dwelling on it. Therefore I have one booked for end of July! Can't ruddy wait! Means I will have that and booking in appt within a few days of each other, hopefully things will feel more real then.


----------



## Beankeeper

Had scan, they reckon I'm only 5 weeks. Seen yoke sack, no foetal pole seen, but they said it was just very early. Booked in for another scan in 2 weeks & then I have my consultants appt 3 days after. 
They said there is no sign that the pregnancy isn't progressing, just that it's very early. I suppose it could have been a late implantation? 
Feeling pretty emotional.


----------



## stuckinoki

Beankeeper said:


> Had scan, they reckon I'm only 5 weeks. Seen yoke sack, no foetal pole seen, but they said it was just very early. Booked in for another scan in 2 weeks & then I have my consultants appt 3 days after.
> They said there is no sign that the pregnancy isn't progressing, just that it's very early. I suppose it could have been a late implantation?
> Feeling pretty emotional.

I'd say seeing the sack at 5 weeks is pretty good!

I'm surprised that they did the scan, none of my OBs would do one because they said it usually won't show anything and causes unnecessary worry for patients [which I can understand]


----------



## NDH

Seeing a sac at 5 weeks is definitely a good sign. Sorry you're feeling anxious about the results but it really is normal at this gestation to not see a fetal pole yet.


----------



## AMP1117

Levels on Monday were 7414 and on Wednesday 13477. Dr. said these were very good numbers!:happydance:

Have to love waking up an hour 1/2 before my alarm goes off because I cant hold my pee in any longer! Even though I just woke up and went to the bathroom 2 hours before:growlmad:

Still have mild cramping that comes and goes. Guess my uterus is just stretching. Yesterday I had some low back pain and hip pain but only on my left side. Any one else have anything similar?

Had first bouts of nausea today:sick:...was very minor luckily

How are all you lovely ladies feeling today? Anyone have names picked out yet? Trying to get hubby involved and he is being a pain...he didnt like one single name I suggested...this should be fun. Luckily we still have plenty of time!


----------



## kittykat7210

AMP1117 said:


> Levels on Monday were 7414 and on Wednesday 13477. Dr. said these were very good numbers!:happydance:
> 
> Have to love waking up an hour 1/2 before my alarm goes off because I cant hold my pee in any longer! Even though I just woke up and went to the bathroom 2 hours before:growlmad:
> 
> Still have mild cramping that comes and goes. Guess my uterus is just stretching. Yesterday I had some low back pain and hip pain but only on my left side. Any one else have anything similar?
> 
> Had first bouts of nausea today:sick:...was very minor luckily
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies feeling today? Anyone have names picked out yet? Trying to get hubby involved and he is being a pain...he didnt like one single name I suggested...this should be fun. Luckily we still have plenty of time!

I have loads of aches and cramping in my tummy, and almost a mild stitch type feeling underneath my left ribs, the cramps are only mild but it happens noticeably a lot each day, i keep feeling a bit sick but havent been sick yet. 

In terms of names, we were thinking of Zachery if its a boy and Alexus if its a girl :) we have a few more like Adam, Ryan if its a boy or Allie or Lisbeth if its a girl. But Zachery and Alexus are our favourites :) How about you?


----------



## struth

Welcome to all the new ladies and congratulations! 

Beankeeper - that sounds spot on for 5 weeks. If they did all looks good, it must look good! It is hard not to worry though isn't it?

Kittykat-I managed to get in okay and they offered me two options (7.5 or 9.5 weeks). Even though it is supposed to take place after 8 weeks I went for the early one as I was concerned about getting booked in for my scan but the receptionist said it would even be fine at 9 5 weeks to get me booked in. I guess we are just impatient to get these appointments sorted, aren't we?!

AMP-Great numbers! We are staying away from names for now. We really struggled with DS! My OH likes one name (boys)in particular bit I have a second cousin with the same name. Do you think it matters? We never see him but it just seems odd!

As for me, I have had mild nausea for two days, cramping, tired etc etc..... The most exciting thing though is this. ... I can stop testing now :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-07-10 13.28.39.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## .hopeful.one.

AMP1117 said:


> Levels on Monday were 7414 and on Wednesday 13477. Dr. said these were very good numbers!:happydance:
> 
> Have to love waking up an hour 1/2 before my alarm goes off because I cant hold my pee in any longer! Even though I just woke up and went to the bathroom 2 hours before:growlmad:
> 
> Still have mild cramping that comes and goes. Guess my uterus is just stretching. Yesterday I had some low back pain and hip pain but only on my left side. Any one else have anything similar?
> 
> Had first bouts of nausea today:sick:...was very minor luckily
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies feeling today? Anyone have names picked out yet? Trying to get hubby involved and he is being a pain...he didnt like one single name I suggested...this should be fun. Luckily we still have plenty of time!

I woke up with a killer cramp and headed to the toilet because I was afraid I would throw up from it. I didn't but it was still scary! Aside from the cramps I have been nauseous off and on. I'm at a point where I get hungry but everything sounds awful which makes it hard around meal times. 

DH and I have a very short list of names... As in two for boy & two for girl lol we have had them picked out since our last pregnancy: Paxton Oliver or Raiden Chase for a boy and Emilia Grace or Makynli Rae for a girl :)


----------



## Thisismyyear

Beankeeper said:


> Had scan, they reckon I'm only 5 weeks. Seen yoke sack, no foetal pole seen, but they said it was just very early. Booked in for another scan in 2 weeks & then I have my consultants appt 3 days after.
> They said there is no sign that the pregnancy isn't progressing, just that it's very early. I suppose it could have been a late implantation?
> Feeling pretty emotional.


Hi bean keeper, was it a private scan? Most places won't scan until 6 or 7 weeks as there isn't much to see until then. Don't be alarmed. 7 weeks is around the right time and you'll get to see a heartbeat at the next scan.


----------



## bombshellmom

Hello!! I'm Heidi. May I join? I just got a positive BFP yesterday, well three of them haha!


I'm not sure when I'm due however, because I must have O'd sooner than thought..there's no way I was 7dpo when I got these! 

Anyway, let's say I'm due March 22nd, I would be due March 24th but considering I may have been 9dpo instead of 7dpo, I guess we can just go with that until I get a better prediction of the due date!! 


This will be baby #2 for us! Conceived on cycle 1 after stopping the pill & a chemical pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







pregnant.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kittykat7210

bombshellmom said:


> Hello!! I'm Heidi. May I join? I just got a positive BFP yesterday, well three of them haha!
> 
> 
> I'm not sure when I'm due however, because I must have O'd sooner than thought..there's no way I was 7dpo when I got these!
> 
> Anyway, let's say I'm due March 22nd, I would be due March 24th but considering I may have been 9dpo instead of 7dpo, I guess we can just go with that until I get a better prediction of the due date!!
> 
> 
> This will be baby #2 for us! Conceived on cycle 1 after stopping the pill & a chemical pregnancy.

Congratulations :D


----------



## disney516

I went for another blood test today and my hcg was 480!! Today is 15 dpiui Nurse told me "numbers look great" yay!
Soo happy!! I have a wedding tonight so now I'm even more excited to go knowing I'm pregnant and levels are good! :) we aren't telling anyone till 12+ weeks though but makes it even more special that we have this "secret" time to enjoy it hehe


----------



## Beankeeper

It was an NHS scan. The appointment was made for me by the consultants office. 
Thanks, I'm feeling a bit more rational now.


----------



## littlelily

CurlyRose said:


> Made good use of my pregnancy insomnia today to weigh up the early scan stuff. I've realised that the want to have one isn't logical, so trying to find rational reasons to no have it will never work and will just make me more and more agitated dwelling on it. Therefore I have one booked for end of July! Can't ruddy wait! Means I will have that and booking in appt within a few days of each other, hopefully things will feel more real then.


Curly, so funny. We must be pretty similar because I wanted to get an early scan, then read lots of things saying there is no reason to etc and your post last wk saying you were gonna save the money for a treat instead. Agreed with your post and talked myself out of it....then booked my private scan today for end of July too!


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Made good use of my pregnancy insomnia today to weigh up the early scan stuff. I've realised that the want to have one isn't logical, so trying to find rational reasons to no have it will never work and will just make me more and more agitated dwelling on it. Therefore I have one booked for end of July! Can't ruddy wait! Means I will have that and booking in appt within a few days of each other, hopefully things will feel more real then.
> 
> 
> Curly, so funny. We must be pretty similar because I wanted to get an early scan, then read lots of things saying there is no reason to etc and your post last wk saying you were gonna save the money for a treat instead. Agreed with your post and talked myself out of it....then booked my private scan today for end of July too!Click to expand...

Love it! I don't know about you, but I feel much less stressed for now, I think I was working myself up more about whether to get the scan than anything else! Ridiculous really. I am so looking forward to mine, although if OH can't get the time off it might have to move to the very beginning of August, which feels so much further away, despite only being an additional few days!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Heidi, I'm so excited to see you in here! It looks like you got your March baby after all. :happydance: :hugs: <3

BakedBean It's perfectly normal to not see a fetal pole at 5 weeks and seeing a sac that early is actually a really good sign. Try not to worry too much, I hope that your scan in a couple of weeks goes well. :hugs:

Sorry about the pregnancy insomnia ladies! I've been having a hard time falling asleep but once I finally get there I stay asleep until morning.

Good luck with your scans everyone! I'm really hoping to get one in at my 8 week appointment. Ultimately whether or not this clinic near my house does scans at 8 weeks is going to be what determines if I'll cancel my 8 week appointment with my old OB or not because I know that my old OB does them since she did one at 8 weeks with DS. :thumbup:

DH won't even touch the subject of names yet, so I'm not even bothering to look at any. First he said that he wanted to wait until we found out the gender to discuss names and then he said that he just wanted an opportunity to look up names and make a list of his own before I bombard him with names. He said that he'll do it "when he's ready". It looks like it's going to be a long time before I even get to look at names, let alone pick them out. :nope:


----------



## stuckinoki

Been really crampy today and getting a little stressed about it. 

I hope everything is ok with little bean.


----------



## kittykat7210

KalonKiki said:


> DH won't even touch the subject of names yet, so I'm not even bothering to look at any. First he said that he wanted to wait until we found out the gender to discuss names and then he said that he just wanted an opportunity to look up names and make a list of his own before I bombard him with names. He said that he'll do it "when he's ready". It looks like it's going to be a long time before I even get to look at names, let alone pick them out. :nope:

I'm sure he'll come round with the name thing, mine wouldn't go near names last time, but he actually bought it up himself this time, it may just be he needs to get his head round it :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

kittykat7210 said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> DH won't even touch the subject of names yet, so I'm not even bothering to look at any. First he said that he wanted to wait until we found out the gender to discuss names and then he said that he just wanted an opportunity to look up names and make a list of his own before I bombard him with names. He said that he'll do it "when he's ready". It looks like it's going to be a long time before I even get to look at names, let alone pick them out. :nope:
> 
> I'm sure he'll come round with the name thing, mine wouldn't go near names last time, but he actually bought it up himself this time, it may just be he needs to get his head round it :hugs:Click to expand...

Last time DH was the opposite, he had no problem with discussing names before finding out the gender and we actually had our boy name picked out almost right away but were having trouble with girl names. :dohh:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

stuckinoki said:


> Been really crampy today and getting a little stressed about it.
> 
> I hope everything is ok with little bean.

Same here hun! Nothing we can do but keep positive :)


----------



## wwchix

Hi ladies!
I got my bfp yesterday and due 22nd March by lmp. A few days before my birthday haha. 
Our 12 week scan should be almost to the date that our previous baby should have been due which is amazing that we can announce something so positive at what would have been such a sad time.
I haven't had chance to read all your posts so I will try but if not I will pick up from here moving forward :)
I'm so excited and feel so positive about this baby. I had a awful feeling about the one we lost from the start so I'm hoping my instinct is right this time and hopefully this bean will be sticky :)
Xxx


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Welcome Heidi, I'm so excited to see you in here! It looks like you got your March baby after all. :happydance: :hugs: <3
> 
> BakedBean It's perfectly normal to not see a fetal pole at 5 weeks and seeing a sac that early is actually a really good sign. Try not to worry too much, I hope that your scan in a couple of weeks goes well. :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the pregnancy insomnia ladies! I've been having a hard time falling asleep but once I finally get there I stay asleep until morning.
> 
> Good luck with your scans everyone! I'm really hoping to get one in at my 8 week appointment. Ultimately whether or not this clinic near my house does scans at 8 weeks is going to be what determines if I'll cancel my 8 week appointment with my old OB or not because I know that my old OB does them since she did one at 8 weeks with DS. :thumbup:
> 
> DH won't even touch the subject of names yet, so I'm not even bothering to look at any. First he said that he wanted to wait until we found out the gender to discuss names and then he said that he just wanted an opportunity to look up names and make a list of his own before I bombard him with names. He said that he'll do it "when he's ready". It looks like it's going to be a long time before I even get to look at names, let alone pick them out. :nope:



I know! LOL so excited we are bump buddies! going to my doctor's today!


----------



## Pato

Hi Ladies!!!
Hoping I could join you all here. I got my :bfp: on Wednesday night with an EDD of March 21st....ironically it's the month I had officially blacklisted because March 24th was when we lost our DD.
We're really excited and positive about this LO I'm already so in love :cloud9:
I haven't had a chance to read all your posts but believe I will :thumbup:

Happy nine months to all:happydance:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

stuckinoki said:


> Been really crampy today and getting a little stressed about it.
> 
> I hope everything is ok with little bean.

I had pretty yucky feeling cramps for about 9 days and then they tapered off. I then felt achey in my lower back and hips. Now I just feel like vomitting! Lol
It's hard not to think the worst especially with so many losses. Your tests look amazing though so here's to big prayers that this is your rainbow!
Congrats to all the new ladies out there!
I have my first scan Tuesday where I will be 6+4 so fingers crossed all is ok with bean.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Pato, bombshellmum and wwchix, added you all :flower: I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your DD Pato :hugs:

Stuckinoki, i've been feeling a bit more crampy with this pregnancy but no bleeding so far, it is a tad worrying as I don't remember it from my previous pregnancies but just hoping it's normal stretching.

As far as names go I haven't got any front runners really. I quite like the boy's name we chose for DD1 but OH is put off as a colleague has the same name now, I don't think that should be a deciding factor though! :dohh:


----------



## wwchix

we've already got names sorted for boy or girl lol , have done since last pregnancy xx


----------



## joo

Just caught up on the whole thread - wow you're a busy bunch :haha:

Peeing loads & so tired. Today is probably the first day I have relaxed and felt 'normal (aside from peeing & tiredness). Since I got my BFP on July 4th I was just very aware all of the time that I'm pregnant, and was probably thinking about it almost every minute of the day! But today I must have accepted it and got used to the fact. Every time I remember I'm pregnant I get a wave of excitement and my tummy flips! It is going very slowly though, so probably best that I try to 'forget' about it & get on with my day as normal. I'm also very bloated like previous posters. Have been wearing a couple of my old maternity tops this week! :blush:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: wwchix and Pato! :wave: :flower:
I'm sorry for your previous losses and I really hope that you are pregnant with your beautiful rainbow babies. Lots of sticky :dust: and H&H 9 months to you both. :hugs:

Heidi I'm super excited to be bump buddies too! In the TTC forum I was sending out lots of positive pregnancy thoughts your way in the hopes that you would be joining me in this thread. :haha:

Good luck with your scan on Tuesday ReadynWaiting. I hope that it brings you good news. :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: hi Bombshell! Good luck at your appt today!

As for names, DD's name would have been "Jacob Michael" if she were a boy. Unfortunately, since then, my sister had a son & named him "Jayce Michael" so I'm thinking we have to change the middle name. We were considering "Jacob Henrik" (Michael is my brother'so name, Henrik was my maternal Grandfather's name). If it's a girl, I O
LOVE the name Ava. Maybe Ava Marie? DH is not loving it, but not hating it either. We will see. Still deciding if we want to find out the gender. We were team yellow last time around & it was so exciting to find out DD's gender in the delivery room. But, I'm very "pink for girls, blue for boys" and with a toddler running around, it'll be hard to set up a boy nursery soon after delivery. I may have to find out for convenience sake!


----------



## NDH

Congrats and welcome to the new mommies to be.

Kalon I like your slider better than mine but I can't don't it on lilypie.


----------



## stuckinoki

We've got names too...William [after DH] and Reidell [my grandmothers name] for a girl...we'd also tossed around Lillian and Violet but I really like Reidell :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> We've got names too...William [after DH] and Reidell [my grandmothers name] for a girl...we'd also tossed around Lillian and Violet but I really like Reidell :)

Def different, but cute! I love the name Liliana (after Ava) but DH's best friend told us that's his girl name (if they ever conceive a girl - they've had 3 boys!) & even tho I told DH I like it before his friend told us about that name, I now feel like we can't use it. Oh well, another point. For Ava :haha:


----------



## NDH

I love Reidell!

DH won't discuss names yet, but I would love Moriah Avril for a girl (Avril after dhs nana who passed away when dd1 was a newborn, and we use familt names for middle namew. We have has our boy names picked out since my first and sh didn't want to reevaluate with my second, but I'm hoping he'll at lest discuss new options this time as im jot thrilled with them.


----------



## NDH

I love Reidell!

DH won't discuss names yet, but I would love Moriah Avril for a girl (Avril after dhs nana who passed away when dd1 was a newborn, and we use familt names for middle namew. We have has our boy names picked out since my first and sh didn't want to reevaluate with my second, but I'm hoping he'll at lest discuss new options this time as im jot thrilled with them.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

stuckinoki said:


> We've got names too...William [after DH] and Reidell [my grandmothers name] for a girl...we'd also tossed around Lillian and Violet but I really like Reidell :)

Is that pronounced like the hs on grease? Ry dell or Ray dell ?


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

Hello ladies! i am due march 16th based on ov and march 7th based on lmp ... dating scan to be done on july 31st! super excited. my betas were 189 from yesterday 15dpo but they're happy with them so no more levels tested just scan in a few weeks then i can schedule with my midwife after that. i did have mc in dec 14 at 8 weeks but my levels never really went above 100 so i knew it was coming. i feel much better this time around as my test is nice and dark good progression and an average beta level. i wont feel better til im past 10 weeks. i am having loads of symptoms too so thats promising... insomnia morning (night) sickness and heartburn to name a few... good luck ladies praying for happy and healthy babies for us all!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test431557


----------



## KalonKiki

NDH said:


> Congrats and welcome to the new mommies to be.
> 
> Kalon I like your slider better than mine but I can't don't it on lilypie.

It's strange but to get the slider style that I have you have to make a development ticker rather than a days and weeks ticker. I swear last time they had it available for both (I used this same background and slider when I was pregnant with DS). I hope that helps, I think they have 4 different color combinations available with this slider and if I remember correctly one of them has blond hair like your current slider. :flower:


I did some digging around in the October Pumpkins 2013 thread and found the list of Mama Animals that we had last time. :happydance:

If anyone would like to claim an animal name for fun here is a basic list. You can choose any name you want as long as it isn't already claimed, even if it's an animal that isn't currently on the list. :D


Spoiler
Mama Otter ~*KalonKiki*~

Mama Bear ~*xxemmyxx*~

Mama Lion ~*jbell157*~

Mama Fox ~*littlelily*~

Mama Duck ~*CurlyRose*~

Mama Mouse

Mama Hawk

Mama Rabbit

Mama Panda ~*kittiekat7210*~

Mama Raccoon

Mama Tiger ~*BellaRosa8302*~

Mama Leopard

Mama Eagle

Mama Giraffe ~*Ostara84*~

Mama Cat ~*Camichelle*~

Mama Wolf ~*bombshellmom*~

Mama Deer ~*Emiloo*~

Mama Penguin ~*mewolkens*~

Mama Hedgehog

Mama Dolphin

Mama Monkey ~*Dawnlouise30*~

Mama Zebra

Mama Kangaroo

Mama Koala

Mama Owl ~*SilasLove*~

Mama Swan ~*joo*~

Mama Squirrel

Mama Chinchilla

Mama Hen ~*NDH*~

Mama Sheep

Mama Panther

Mama Husky

Mama Coyote

Mama Bat ~*Buttercup84*~

Mama Badger

Mama Horse

Mama Seal ~*batesbaby*~

Mama Crab ~*.hopeful.one.*~

Mama Goat ~*KatOro*~

Mama Butterfly ~*Left wonderin*~


----------



## NDH

Thanks for that - I might remake one. 

Can I be mama Hen cause we're getting some chickens? Lol


----------



## kittykat7210

kalonkiki said:


> ndh said:
> 
> 
> congrats and welcome to the new mommies to be.
> 
> Kalon i like your slider better than mine but i can't don't it on lilypie.
> 
> it's strange but to get the slider style that i have you have to make a development ticker rather than a days and weeks ticker. I swear last time they had it available for both (i used this same background and slider when i was pregnant with ds). I hope that helps, i think they have 4 different color combinations available with this slider and if i remember correctly one of them has blond hair like your current slider. :flower:
> 
> 
> I did some digging around in the october pumpkins 2013 thread and found the list of mama animals that we had last time. :happydance:
> 
> If anyone would like to claim an animal name for fun here is a basic list. You can choose any name you want as long as it isn't already claimed, even if it's an animal that isn't currently on the list. :d
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> mama otter ~*kalonkiki*~
> 
> mama bear
> 
> mama lion
> 
> mama fox
> 
> mama duck
> 
> mama mouse
> 
> mama hawk
> 
> mama rabbit
> 
> mama panda
> 
> mama raccoon
> 
> mama tiger
> 
> mama leopard
> 
> mama eagle
> 
> mama giraffe
> 
> mama cat
> 
> mama wolf
> 
> mama deer
> 
> mama penguin
> 
> mama hedgehog
> 
> mama dolphin
> 
> mama monkey
> 
> mama zebra
> 
> mama kangaroo
> 
> mama koala
> 
> mama owl
> 
> mama swan
> 
> mama squirrel
> 
> mama chinchilla
> 
> mama hen ~*ndh*~
> 
> mama sheep
> 
> mama panther
> 
> mama husky
> 
> mama coyote
> 
> mama bat
> 
> mama badger
> 
> mama horse
> 
> mama sealClick to expand...

claiming mama panda

I may or may not have a strange obsession with pandas haha


----------



## KalonKiki

NDH said:


> Thanks for that - I might remake one.
> 
> Can I be mama Hen cause we're getting some chickens? Lol

Sure thing! I added you to the list as Mama Hen. I'll make a note somewhere that this list is on page 41. Maybe Buttercup would be kind enough to post the Mama Animal nicknames by our usernames on the front page? :D

By the way farm fresh eggs are the best! We have a friend here that raises chickens and he brings us eggs pretty frequently. :thumbup:

Also added you as Mama Panda, kittiekat. :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'd like to be mama crab. I love them plus I've been pretty grouchy lately so it seems to fit ;)


----------



## stuckinoki

We had a farm, geese, chickens, turkeys, rabbits, pigeons, ducks. I miss all of our animals!

Lots of yummy, yummy eggs and lots of chicken soup!


----------



## stuckinoki

.hopeful.one. said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> We've got names too...William [after DH] and Reidell [my grandmothers name] for a girl...we'd also tossed around Lillian and Violet but I really like Reidell :)
> 
> Is that pronounced like the hs on grease? Ry dell or Ray dell ?Click to expand...

Ree-dell


----------



## jbell157

Kalon I want to be mama lion. Sam does the cutest lion roar.

Welcome to all the new ladies and to those with previous losses I hope you get your rainbow! 

We are a busy bunch as I had to read through 6 pages today! 

Wwchicx my birthday is in the later part of March as well.I think we have a few ladies with March birthdays in here.

As for names, our boy name is William Bryant however he will go by Bryant. Both are big family names but there are a ton of Williams in our family so that's why he'll go by the middle name. As for girls names we have no clue. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

stuckinoki said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> We've got names too...William [after DH] and Reidell [my grandmothers name] for a girl...we'd also tossed around Lillian and Violet but I really like Reidell :)
> 
> Is that pronounced like the hs on grease? Ry dell or Ray dell ?Click to expand...
> 
> Ree-dellClick to expand...

Oh goodness, now I feel stupid lol so cute & unique :)


----------



## NDH

I would love brite live on a farm and have a wide range of poultry and goats and one day I plan to homestead, but for now we'VE just moved (last weekend) to a house in the same town with a big yard. City bylaws allow for 5 hens so that will have to do for now.:haha:


----------



## mewolkens

Can I claim Mama Penguin? With any luck we'll be waddling around soon, might as well own it!


----------



## Camichelle

:hi: 
Can I join you ladies? I got my bfp a week ago but was hesitant to join because of all my previously early losses. I'm feeling much more positive today after getting 2nd beta results. Went from 83 on Monday to 774 today so I'm feeling cautiously optimistic. Based on lmp due date is 3/14. I have first scan 7/29 when I'll be 7+2. So nervous that something will go wrong but I'm trying to stay relaxed and am feeling more so than with previous pregnancies. 

I'm also suffering from some mild cramping that freaks me out a bit but I keep reminding myself it's completely normal. Total insomnia too but mine is that I fall asleep easily but wake up after a few hours and can't fall back to sleep. &#128533;

Wishing you all sticky beans and h&h 9 months and look forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## Camichelle

If no one minds, I'd take Mama Cat. I have a new kitten right now so am kind of feeling like a Mama Cat. :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'd like to be Mama Tiger! My DD is obsessed with Daniel Tiger & we sing all the songs to get her through different emotions and situations :haha:

Sometimes I really feel like Mom Tiger from the show :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

Mama Owl if no one has claimed ...I'll try to keep up with it lol. You all move so fast. :wacko:


----------



## KatOro

I'm loving all these animal names. So cute. Can I be mama goat? Lol. I adore goats! 

My symptoms have tapered off a bit so naturally I am worrying even though I know it doesn't necessarily mean anything. Tested again today and got a dark . result l, again I know it doesn't mean much. I have to go by the lab and do some blood work then i have an appt to do some more blood and paperwork on the 29th. After that I book a scan for two weeks later. I should be around 9 weeks then. I'll be holding my breath till then.
What is everyone doing to pass the time? I'm keeping busy with my two munchkins as much as possible and trying to enjoy this pregnancy as it is my last.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: Mama Cat and Mama Goat! :wave: :flower: :happydance:
I wish you both a H&H 9 months. I'm sorry for your previous losses and I hope that these are your rainbow babies. :hugs:

We have a lot of Williams in my family and DH has some on his side too. That's why we named our son Liam, it's the Gaelic version of William so it honored our family members on both sides while still giving him his own name. We didn't want another Bill! :D

Omg Mama Tiger DS also loves Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood, it's his favorite show! We're actually planning to do a Daniel Tiger theme for his birthday this September and I plan to buy him the Daniel Tiger Big Brother DVD and books for him as well. :cloud9: <3

I'm going to try my best to push for a 3rd baby to preferably be born in 2019 but I'm not sure how well I will be able to convince DH that we should go for a 3rd. :shrug:
I'm going to try to enjoy this pregnancy to the fullest for just in case it ends up being my last. I don't think I'd ever be ready to stop having babies if DH didn't make me stop. :haha:

Also I updated everyone on the Mama Animal list. :D


----------



## bombshellmom

What is this "mama goat" "mama panda" stuff all about lol?! Sorry just jumped in from a long day too tired to read everything :haha:


So tired! A 3 year old is bad news!! hehe especially now that there's a bun in the oven!

I had an appointment today to confirm the pregnancy, it wasn't at my normal doctor's because their system was down to schedule appointments, but the pregnancy test there was positive as well. 
The damn nurse tried to kill me with the blood test. I ended up not getting one because he couldn't find my veins and informed me that I could wait until Monday for the actual phlebotomist!! They were literally reading a book how to draw blood right before they tried to draw 8 vials from me! I started bleeding a lot after the nurse poked me and moved it around a few times - then pulled it out...ouch! He was also shaking lol. Why do I always get the students?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yikes, that sounds like quite the ordeal Heidi! I'm really sorry you went through that crap today. :hugs:
Yay for doctor's office confirmed :bfp: though!

On page 41 I posted a list of Mama Animals. I posted one in my last pregnancy group on here and it was a lot of fun so I figured I'd do it again. You can pick any animal you want for your pregnant mama nickname as long as someone else hasn't already claimed the same name first. It can even be an animal that isn't already on the list. :D


----------



## NDH

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/progression%20week_zpsfch0ret6.jpg

I'm not doing bloods or anything so just reassuring myself with daily testing and quite pleased with my progression as last pregnancy I had 3 weeks of tets that didn't get much darker than the 5th one (11 or 12 dpo). Today's (15 or 16dpo) came up before the control line dye had even gotten wet :dance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) I would love to join in :) hi NDH :)so thrilled to see your news :) this will be baby no 2 for me . I found out Sunday I'm pregnant after a long time WTT due to a thyroid issue . I'm soo so scared and excited :)


----------



## Nikki1979

Congratulations Left :happydance: So happy to see you here.


----------



## CurlyRose

Before I go to sleep post exhausting night shift - can I be mama duck please! I love ducks :)


----------



## joo

Oh darn, CurlyRose beat me to it as i was posting! Can I have Mama Swan instead please? :) xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Can I be mama bear please? Thanks xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

And also I'm a sweet pea! Whoop woop!!!!


----------



## batesbaby

Someone got owl so I'll go with mama seal.... 

Welcome new ladies!!!! Glad to have more people to talk to thru the coming months! I got on here and the page exploded over night... Love reading other people comments tho so I don't mind...

Finally got my 1st appointment for July 21st. Im bothered its not sooner... 

Oh and to you that are cramping.. I have it too sometimes.. Nothing that's painful, just realize it then it's gone... I would chalk it up to the uterus stretching... (If there is blood I would contact doctor tho)...

Hope everyone is feeling great and excited!


----------



## NDH

Congrats Left! So excited to be ntnp buddies after all this time and our rocky journeys to get here.


----------



## joo

Love your pic emmy, my little girl was gruffalo mad xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

kalon, we did a Daniel tiger party for my DD's 2nd birthday :) I wish I got pics of everything I did! Thee are lots of ideas & pro tables on the PBS parents website. I bought a trolley and used her character figurines on top of her cake. I even had at shirt made for her on etsy! She loved it!

Here's a photo, but I had a really hard time getting her to stay still!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BellaRosa8302

BellaRosa8302 said:


> kalon, we did a Daniel tiger party for my DD's 2nd birthday :) I wish I got pics of everything I did! Thee are lots of ideas & pro tables on the PBS parents website. I bought a trolley and used her character figurines on top of her cake. I even had at shirt made for her on etsy! She loved it!
> 
> Here's a photo, but I had a really hard time getting her to stay still!! :haha:

... And here's the cake I made :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Emiloo

Can I be Mama Deer, please if it hasn't been taken? :happydance:

5 weeks tomorrow, think Im going to bite the bullet and start a pregnancy journal wooooo :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

Can I be mama wolf? If it isn't taken? :)

I'm going to keep testing until I miss AF - POAS addict even when pregnant LOL.


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> kalon, we did a Daniel tiger party for my DD's 2nd birthday :) I wish I got pics of everything I did! Thee are lots of ideas & pro tables on the PBS parents website. I bought a trolley and used her character figurines on top of her cake. I even had at shirt made for her on etsy! She loved it!
> 
> Here's a photo, but I had a really hard time getting her to stay still!! :haha:

Oh goodness!! She's so cute!!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies :) hope you're all having a good weekend :)

Can I be mama giraffe if no one else has taken it? (I didn't see it when I was reading through, but I had 5 pages to read, so might have missed it!) I look how cooky giraffes look!

I'm 5+5 today. Mostly ok - very tired and a bit crampy, feeling very nauseous and nervous about our first scan on Wednesday, but otherwise good!


----------



## KalonKiki

I updated everyone's names on the Mama Animal list. :D

Mama Tiger what wonderful birthday pictures! Your DD is so adorable. :cloud9: <3
I still can't believe that my baby boy is turning 2 in about 2 more months. I couldn't even believe it when he turned 1. He's growing up way too fast and I have a feeling that this pregnancy is going to fly by more quickly than my last did. :cry:

I've finally reached the 4 weeks mark, yay! Now I feel like I can officially be counted as a pregnant woman. :haha:
My test this morning was a little darker than yesterday's and the :witch: appears to be MIA so things are looking great so far. It'll be a relief to reach tomorrow so that I can officially count AF as late.

Verizon Wireless's customer service is terrible, they disconnected our phones today even though we post dated a check to come out on the 15th when we get paid. So we had to pay it today which has now overdrawn our account so now we're going to have to pay a $30 overdraft fee which is just lovely. We're probably going to switch to AT&T ASAP, we've been really tired of Verizon's customer service and their mobile coverage ever since we moved a year ago. :grr:

Here is my test from this morning at 14 DPO:

Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/14dpobaby2_zps1jrimy9k.jpeg


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> I updated everyone's names on the Mama Animal list. :D
> 
> Mama Tiger what wonderful birthday pictures! Your DD is so adorable. :cloud9: <3
> I still can't believe that my baby boy is turning 2 in about 2 more months. I couldn't even believe it when he turned 1. He's growing up way too fast and I have a feeling that this pregnancy is going to fly by more quickly than my last did. :cry:
> 
> I've finally reached the 4 weeks mark, yay! Now I feel like I can officially be counted as a pregnant woman. :haha:
> My test this morning was a little darker than yesterday's and the :witch: appears to be MIA so things are looking great so far. It'll be a relief to reach tomorrow so that I can officially count AF as late.
> 
> Verizon Wireless's customer service is terrible, they disconnected our phones today even though we post dated a check to come out on the 15th when we get paid. So we had to pay it today which has now overdrawn our account so now we're going to have to pay a $30 overdraft fee which is just lovely. We're probably going to switch to AT&T ASAP, we've been really tired of Verizon's customer service and their mobile coverage ever since we moved a year ago. :grr:
> 
> Here is my test from this morning at 14 DPO:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/14dpobaby2_zps1jrimy9k.jpeg

YAY the line is so strong now!! :hugs:

So sorry about your bad experience with Verizon! I dislike them as a phone company as well - we have T-Mobile and they're pretty descent! xoxo! Yay for 4 weeks!! I have no idea what I am lol - but glad you are at that mark now!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Verizon's customer service has always been pretty rotten but ever since we moved their mobile coverage has been crap every time we leave our house as well. So if we still have to deal with their crap customer service while now dealing with crap mobile coverage, why not switch to AT&T and probably still get the same crap mobile coverage out here but at least pay less on our bill and probably get better customer service? :p

I'm really excited for my test lines to get darker and darker over the course of this week. I'll probably stop testing once I hit 5 weeks or if the test line gets darker than the control line by then I'll stop testing sooner. I didn't get to see the :bfp: progression with DS because I tested with him at 4+5 for the first time so I feel so lucky that I started testing when I did with this one so that I knew exactly which day I would get my first :bfp: and now I can watch it progress for as long as I want. <3


----------



## jbell157

Kalon I tested this morning and it was much darker too! AF hasn't shown up yet and she's usually shown her face by now so I'm pretty excited.

Is it weird that I'm jealous of your sweet pea Emmy? I saw your post and was like man I want to be a sweet pea already :)


----------



## KalonKiki

jbell157 said:


> Kalon I tested this morning and it was much darker too! AF hasn't shown up yet and she's usually shown her face by now so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm jealous of your sweet pea Emmy? I saw your post and was like man I want to be a sweet pea already :)

Forget the sweet pea, I wanna be a raspberry already! :haha:
I felt this way with DS too. I couldn't wait to be a raspberry because that seemed like the turning point to me where your baby started to become a "real fruit". 9 weeks (the olive) is also exciting because that was when baby officially became a fetus rather than an embryo. :blush:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello,

Can i be Mama Monkey, since i am currently a mama to a little boy who clearly is a monkey in disguise :haha:

I have been a bit crampy today but i think that is normal. on and off tired and an odd taste in my mouth. terribly constipated too :wacko:
I have been testing daily and lines are getting darker which is reassuring. 

we have some provisonal names, have to try and make them go woth DS name (Isaac), so we have for a boy: Noah, Caleb, zachery, Tobias (but i know it would get shortened to Toby which i am not so keen on). for a girl we like Elizabeth (shortened to Lizzy), Ariadnie, Lillyanna and Ffion.

Hope you are all well. 

Dawn x


----------



## CurlyRose

Crikey, I feel like I can barely keep up, night shifts addle my brain at the best of times, but you guys are so busy! I'm so impatient to be more pregnant, I'd like to be past this horrendous bloat, I look about 6 months gone after every meal right now.

Anyway, welcome to all the newbies, and I will do my best to keep up over the next few days, but I can't promise much!


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome and congrats MommyOf1Girl, Camichelle and Left wonderin (what's your due date please? I'll add you once I know :)

The animal names sound fun :D I'll be Mama Bat!

Since it's been a week since I posted the name poll i've gone with the majority vote today which is March Monkeys! I've attached the adorable graphic mewolkens made earlier for if anyone wants it for their signature :flower:
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.png
File size: 68.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## KalonKiki

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can i be Mama Monkey, since i am currently a mama to a little boy who clearly is a monkey in disguise :haha:
> 
> I have been a bit crampy today but i think that is normal. on and off tired and an odd taste in my mouth. terribly constipated too :wacko:
> I have been testing daily and lines are getting darker which is reassuring.
> 
> we have some provisonal names, have to try and make them go woth DS name (Isaac), so we have for a boy: Noah, Caleb, zachery, Tobias (but i know it would get shortened to Toby which i am not so keen on). for a girl we like Elizabeth (shortened to Lizzy), Ariadnie, Lillyanna and Ffion.
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> Dawn x

Welcome Mama Monkey! Congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months. :happydance: :wave: :flower:

I've considered Lilyanna for a girl since one of my sister's names is Lily and my paternal grandmother's name is Anna. I've also been considering Annabella Lily since one of my other sisters is named Isabella. DH really likes Denise for a middle name for a girl though after his late Aunt Denise who passed away in 2010 and my father Dennis. So far I have zero ideas for boy names since DH thinks that Ian sounds too much like Liam (our DS's name) but I really like the idea of Cody for a middle name since that is my brother's name (my sibling closest in age to me, we were always best friends growing up and he is the only sibling that I share both parents with). If at all possible I would love to name a DD after my grandmother in some way, she's very dear to me and there are so many pretty things that you can do with the name Anna.


----------



## mewolkens

Yay March Monkeys! The best way to get the banner into your signature is to go to quick links, edit signature, then paste https://i61.tinypic.com/11r54cl.jpg after clicking on the insert image icon!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the march monkeys banner :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

I was routing for March-Mallows because I thought that it was a really cute idea since seeing the March-Mallow 2015 thread last year but March Monkeys is still very appropriate since 2016 is the Year of the Monkey in the Chinese zodiac. :)

I thought March Hares was really cute too, but I love Alice in Wonderland. :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm having issues getting the banner in my signature. I copy pasted the long after hitting add image but it just shows a little square... Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I got it! Such a cute banner!!


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> I was routing for March-Mallows because I thought that it was a really cute idea since seeing the March-Mallow 2015 thread last year but March Monkeys is still very appropriate since 2016 is the Year of the Monkey in the Chinese zodiac. :)
> 
> I thought March Hares was really cute too, but I love Alice in Wonderland. :haha:

I loooved March Mallows too!! But March Monkey's is still super cute!


----------



## KalonKiki

Out of curiosity, is anyone planning to do any March Monkey 2016 team :blue:, team :pink:, or team :yellow: banners? :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone planning to do any March Monkey 2016 team :blue:, team :pink:, or team :yellow: banners? :flower:

I want to!!! :)

Wait, do you mean make them? Lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Lol yes I meant make them. I could technically do it but I'm not that great at it so I want to see if a better artist wants to give it a go first before I put in the effort. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Lol yes I meant make them. I could technically do it but I'm not that great at it so I want to see if a better artist wants to give it a go first before I put in the effort. :haha:

Nevermind - I thought you were asking who would use them lol!!:dohh:

I definitely couldn't make them lol


----------



## kittykat7210

I'd definitely have a banner! 

out of interest, who is staying team yellow and who is finding out?

Me and hubby have both agreed that we are far too impatient not to find out XD


----------



## NDH

I will definitely be team yellow again. I was the last two times, and won't be having any ultrasounds to even have the opportunity to find out.


man the exhaustion has set in big time. last night I.laid down for an hour before the girls' bedtime, then at 8 once is snuggled them to sleep got up and went to my bed at 8. Had a couple interruptions as usual but essentially didn't wake Il til 7 this morning. and I'm still soooo tired.


----------



## Buttercup84

Team yellow here! We found out with the girls so really wanting to keep it a surprise for our last baby, hope I stay strong on that lol! :winkwink:

Love the idea of team banners :thumbup: I'm afraid i'm hopeless at anything graphic related so i'll wait and see what one of you talented ladies on this thread come up with :flower:


----------



## KatOro

bombshellmom said:


> What is this "mama goat" "mama panda" stuff all about lol?! Sorry just jumped in from a long day too tired to read everything :haha:
> 
> 
> So tired! A 3 year old is bad news!! hehe especially now that there's a bun in the oven!
> 
> I had an appointment today to confirm the pregnancy, it wasn't at my normal doctor's because their system was down to schedule appointments, but the pregnancy test there was positive as well.
> The damn nurse tried to kill me with the blood test. I ended up not getting one because he couldn't find my veins and informed me that I could wait until Monday for the actual phlebotomist!! They were literally reading a book how to draw blood right before they tried to draw 8 vials from me! I started bleeding a lot after the nurse poked me and moved it around a few times - then pulled it out...ouch! He was also shaking lol. Why do I always get the students?!

Omg I'd die! I get that students have to learn but I would not be a happy camper. To go through that and not finish, sucks! Hope it goes smoother next time!


----------



## bombshellmom

DH and I are in agreement that we are going to find out! I'm too impatient as well lol I could not go the entire pregnancy not knowing - let alone not be able to buy pink or blue until it's born!

I also feel like if I didn't know the gender I wouldn't be able to connect with him/her like I did with my daughter. Once I found out what she was I was able to picture her and identify her better!


----------



## KatOro

We're going to find out. I really wanted to wait with my son, but my husband wanted to know so I let him have that one :)
I'd love to wait this time but since this is our last baby, we need to go through our baby stuff and get rid of whatever we don't need. We're military and can't carry around tons of stuff. We're moving in December so we need to downsize!


----------



## disney516

Does anyone know if you count due date by iui or lmp?


----------



## NDH

Drs will almost always use your lmp even if you tell them you had a 69 day cycle until you've had a scan, but its more accurate to use ov date (and add two weeks) I've gotten into the habit of just adding 2 weeks to my ov date and saying that's my lmp


----------



## Beeka

Hi ladies - may i join in too?! Due date march 16th. Baby number 3 for me :)


----------



## littlelily

Animal names sound fun. Can I be Mama Fox please? 

So tired today but had a nice day planting veg in the garden. 

Boobs are really sore at the mo and still very bloated.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## mewolkens

Hmmm... I'll see what I can do about some team banners! Would you rather have, one uniform banner where we can change just one section to pink or blue, or would you rather have a special banner just for each team?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm torn because for our nursery themes I'll need to know to buy things but since this will most likely be our only chook, I really want the surprise!


----------



## stuckinoki

We are doing dinosaurs for boy and grey and coral for girl. 

Yeah, I've had about 6 years to think about this stuff!! Lol


----------



## SilasLove

Beeka said:


> Hi ladies - may i join in too?! Due date march 16th. Baby number 3 for me :)

This is #3 for me as well. How old are your other children?


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

thank you my due date is March 16th according to OV but may change after dating scan to be done July 31st bc LMP say march 7th. so i am crazy excited!


----------



## AMP1117

kittykat7210 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Levels on Monday were 7414 and on Wednesday 13477. Dr. said these were very good numbers!:happydance:
> 
> Have to love waking up an hour 1/2 before my alarm goes off because I cant hold my pee in any longer! Even though I just woke up and went to the bathroom 2 hours before:growlmad:
> 
> Still have mild cramping that comes and goes. Guess my uterus is just stretching. Yesterday I had some low back pain and hip pain but only on my left side. Any one else have anything similar?
> 
> Had first bouts of nausea today:sick:...was very minor luckily
> 
> How are all you lovely ladies feeling today? Anyone have names picked out yet? Trying to get hubby involved and he is being a pain...he didnt like one single name I suggested...this should be fun. Luckily we still have plenty of time!
> 
> I have loads of aches and cramping in my tummy, and almost a mild stitch type feeling underneath my left ribs, the cramps are only mild but it happens noticeably a lot each day, i keep feeling a bit sick but havent been sick yet.
> 
> In terms of names, we were thinking of Zachery if its a boy and Alexus if its a girl :) we have a few more like Adam, Ryan if its a boy or Allie or Lisbeth if its a girl. But Zachery and Alexus are our favourites :) How about you?Click to expand...

Michael for a boy still arguing about girl names


----------



## AMP1117

@strut I think having family members with the same name isn't a biggie...I actually have a couple cousins named Michael


----------



## batesbaby

Ladies I went to the hospital today. I had a couple minutes of cramping that was stronger then it has been (no blood) and pain in kidneys. On July 4th my hcg levels were 378.1, today they are 4,601.0. Doubling, so that's great! But I have a UTI. That's why I keep having white/clear discharge (esp when I pee) because there is epithelial cells coming out from lining of bladder. Apparently they are common and I'm not miscarrying thank goodness. If anyone else is having stronger than mild cramps and discharge I would go to doctor and get checked!

I liked march-mallow but the monkey banner is too cute! 

I like the idea of team colors.

I know we want to know the gender ASAP. We are both too impatient and want to start buying everything we can and setting up nursery. Thank you to whoever makes the team banners... As long as its cute, I'll love it..

How's everyone feeling and doing ...?


----------



## Nikki1979

Batesbaby - I had a UTI too. Thats why I was having a lot of discharge. I finished my course of antibiotics a few days ago. Are you on antibiotics too?? I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## bombshellmom

batesbaby said:


> Ladies I went to the hospital today. I had a couple minutes of cramping that was stronger then it has been (no blood) and pain in kidneys. On July 4th my hcg levels were 378.1, today they are 4,601.0. Doubling, so that's great! But I have a UTI. That's why I keep having white/clear discharge (esp when I pee) because there is epithelial cells coming out from lining of bladder. Apparently they are common and I'm not miscarrying thank goodness. If anyone else is having stronger than mild cramps and discharge I would go to doctor and get checked!
> 
> I liked march-mallow but the monkey banner is too cute!
> 
> I like the idea of team colors.
> 
> I know we want to know the gender ASAP. We are both too impatient and want to start buying everything we can and setting up nursery. Thank you to whoever makes the team banners... As long as its cute, I'll love it..
> 
> How's everyone feeling and doing ...?


I believe I have a UTI or kidney infection as well. I also have been having what you experienced! I think I will go get checked out!
Hope your UTI gets better girl!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

batesbaby said:


> Ladies I went to the hospital today. I had a couple minutes of cramping that was stronger then it has been (no blood) and pain in kidneys. On July 4th my hcg levels were 378.1, today they are 4,601.0. Doubling, so that's great! But I have a UTI. That's why I keep having white/clear discharge (esp when I pee) because there is epithelial cells coming out from lining of bladder. Apparently they are common and I'm not miscarrying thank goodness. If anyone else is having stronger than mild cramps and discharge I would go to doctor and get checked!
> 
> I liked march-mallow but the monkey banner is too cute!
> 
> I like the idea of team colors.
> 
> I know we want to know the gender ASAP. We are both too impatient and want to start buying everything we can and setting up nursery. Thank you to whoever makes the team banners... As long as its cute, I'll love it..
> 
> How's everyone feeling and doing ...?


So glad your pregnancy is going well so far! Hope you get over the UTI quickly. Those are so awful! :growlmad:


----------



## azure girl

I have been catching up, and can I be mamma mouse? 

Also, Kalon, I believe we were WTT together. :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey Mama Mouse, I do remember you from WTT! Welcome to the thread girlie, it's good to see you again. :hugs:
Congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months to you. :happydance: :flower:

Sorry to the ladies that are experiencing problems with UTIs right now! I hope that they clear up for you soon.

We did dinosaurs for DS's nursery, I let DH pick since we were having a :blue: with the promise that I would get to pick the nursery theme for our second baby. If it's a girl we're doing a very pretty pink princess theme and if it's another boy we're doing forest friends with cute little foxes, owls, hedgehogs, ect. :cloud9: <3

I might see what I can do about bump team banners tonight. Hopefully I can find a monkey that I like and feel that I could work well with. I have no problem with effects and animation, finding images that I like to piece together is the hardest part. I had actually already saved a cute little marshmallow clipart that I was going to use if we became the March-Mallow thread.


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Hey Mama Mouse, I do remember you from WTT! Welcome to the thread girlie, it's good to see you again. :hugs:
> Congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months to you. :happydance: :flower:
> 
> Sorry to the ladies that are experiencing problems with UTIs right now! I hope that they clear up for you soon.
> 
> We did dinosaurs for DS's nursery, I let DH pick since we were having a :blue: with the promise that I would get to pick the nursery theme for our second baby. If it's a girl we're doing a very pretty pink princess theme and if it's another boy we're doing forest friends with cute little foxes, owls, hedgehogs, ect. :cloud9: <3
> 
> I might see what I can do about bump team banners tonight. Hopefully I can find a monkey that I like and feel that I could work well with. I have no problem with effects and animation, finding images that I like to piece together is the hardest part. I had actually already saved a cute little marshmallow clipart that I was going to use if we became the March-Mallow thread.

Those are cute ideas for baby rooms!! <3 Our LO has a pretty princess and butterfly room atm. We haven't even talked about bedroom ideas yet lol. And I think Lillyana is a beautiful name if you get your girl!! :) I think it was you that liked that name?

xx


----------



## KalonKiki

I think there were a few of us that liked the name Lillyanna, but if I were to use it I would spell it Lilyanna. :blush:

I got around to making some bump team banners! I really hope that you all like them, I've been working on them for a few hours now. :wacko:

https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.png

https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.jpg
https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.png

https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.jpg
https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.png


----------



## SilasLove

I think the banners are adorable Kalon. Well done
xx


----------



## kittykat7210

the banners are so cute!!!!


i'm finding out what i am having, but my and hubby are completely agreed on 90% neutral nursery and clothing....so in theory we could have a surprise but i REALLY want to find out, i'd find out now if i could!


----------



## xxemmyxx

joo said:


> Love your pic emmy, my little girl was gruffalo mad xx

Where in the UK are you? That pic was taken in the gruffalo forest which is a free country park trail you walk around finding the different characters it's really excellent! It's in Brentwood in Essex xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

jbell157 said:


> Kalon I tested this morning and it was much darker too! AF hasn't shown up yet and she's usually shown her face by now so I'm pretty excited.
> 
> Is it weird that I'm jealous of your sweet pea Emmy? I saw your post and was like man I want to be a sweet pea already :)

Haha it is funny that we really want to progress to larger sized fruits for 40 weeks we are all crazy!! Lol


----------



## littlelily

Love the banners creative ladies! Well done.

Names we are thinking of are Oscar Sebastian for a boy and Alaia/Alaya Florence for a girl ( not sure on spelling yet) what do you ladies think?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh disaster!! I somehow got unsubscribed from the thread?!! I have just got caught up! 

I love the banners well done! 

I think we will find out the gender because I am too impatient xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Morning ladies :) the banners are too cute !!!! We found out on DS , I think this time I'd like a SUPRISE . Its likely to be our last so I'd like to experience both but we will see but for now I'm staying team yellow . I did a tatty teddy theme nursery last time and so enjoyed doing it . Mmm ill be looking for inspiration this time round as it will need to be neutral ! 

I also need to think about putting a ticker up :) could I be MAMA Butterfly :)


----------



## Ostara84

Hello everyone :) we'll be finding out the gender, because I'm too impatient not to lol


----------



## Left wonderin

How do I get the banner to show on my sig ??


----------



## kittykat7210

Left wonderin said:


> How do I get the banner to show on my sig ??

i probably did it the longest way but the only way i could have it is save it on my computer, put it on photobucket and use the url from photobucket to put it in my signature


----------



## stuckinoki

Good Morning!

AF was officially due today! She's not here!!! But I got THIS:
https://i60.tinypic.com/9ptkcy.jpg

I am so excited now. Seeing the digital change was kind of a big turning point for me, I'm going to allow myself to believe that this one may just work out <3


----------



## disney516

How exciting stucki!! Congrats!! 

I am 4 weeks today according to lmp. First u/s is Friday with more blood work! It's going to be a long week waiting!


----------



## NDH

Oh Stuck what a beautiful line! So hopeful for you!

Today my line was as dark as the control! Its hard not to be excited to see it so dark and i really think this is my rainbow too.


----------



## disney516

Thank you NDH for your help with the due date, ill stay with what u said for now. Makes me 4 weeks today. So confusing. I wonder when my doc will tell me my due date for sure...


----------



## NDH

Usually they'll go by your first scan date, but sometimes will stick with your LMP unless there's 5 days or more different. You said your first scan is Friday, so that's probably when you'll get an official date.


----------



## jbell157

Kalon those sigs are absolutely adorable! I can't wait to find out what I'm having so I can use one :) 

What are everyone's plans for telling? I told my mom and sisters but that's it. I still need to tell my dad and brother. I'm leaving it up to my DH on when he wants to tell his family. I'll have to tell my principal soon so a can schedule a long term sub. Other than that we'll wait until after the 12 week scan.


----------



## FabPop

Hi may I join u? If little pea stays put, il be due around the 17th. Congratulations everyone xx


----------



## kittykat7210

Welcome Fabpop :)


in terms of telling people, i dont know! we're not telling close family until we've seen a heartbeat, but we think we might do something a bit silly for an announcement, still coming up with ideas though!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

We found out Thursday, told mom, dad, sister & her husband yesterday. We will tell MIL & FIL today, along with sis in law & her husband. That leaves my brother & his wife and DH's two brothers and their wives. 

We figure if something were to happen, we would share that with our parents and siblings, and look for their love and support, so why wouldn't we celebrate with them right from the beginning?! :)

I will also tell my 3 best girl friends, who I happen to be seeing next weekend (we live far apart, so it's perfect timing). We are not telling our 17 nieces and nephews until a bit later. I doubt we will wait the full 12 weeks, but if something were to happen, that's something I wouldn't want to be discussing with them.


----------



## disney516

We are waiting to tell family and friends until 12 weeks or so. Let's see if we hold out lol!

We plan on telling in early September, week of labor day. We are trying to figure out creative ways to tell our family. We want to do something that goes along with the season which in September could be apples or back to school, etc. I think we came up with my parents.... I am going to make an apple pie and buy a pie dish and on the bottom of the pie dish it will say something like "Grandma and Grandpa" " Start Date: March 2016" they won't know until we cut the pie and then they will see the bottom of the dish and be surprised. Hehe. My husband came up with this. For his father we were thinking of getting scratch offs and one will say "Congratulations you won Grandpa" or something like that. Still have to figure out his mom. 
Any seasonal ideas for me?


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm really glad that you like the banners ladies! I think that they're pretty cute myself. I might make a few more to give people more options if they want though. :D

AF was due yesterday so she is officially late today. :happydance:

Hello, welcome, congrats, and H&H 9 months to the new ladies! :wave: :flower:

At this rate I'm not sure when we're going to tell people, but I hope it's soon. We live near DH's parents so we're going to be visiting them in person to tell but my family all lives far enough away from us that we're going to have to tell them over the phone anyway. So basically I'm not allowed to tell anyone I know until DH tells his family because it's not fair to them if everyone else finds out a week or two before they do. I have no idea when DH is planning to take us there to see them, maybe next weekend?

I think it's about time I repost the animal list, I think I'll do that every 10 pages if I can. :haha:

Here's the list:


Spoiler
Mama Otter ~*KalonKiki*~

Mama Bear ~*xxemmyxx*~

Mama Lion ~*jbell157*~

Mama Fox ~*littlelily*~

Mama Duck ~*CurlyRose*~

Mama Mouse ~*azure girl*~

Mama Hawk

Mama Rabbit ~*struth*~

Mama Panda ~*kittiekat7210*~

Mama Raccoon

Mama Tiger ~*BellaRosa8302*~

Mama Leopard

Mama Eagle

Mama Giraffe ~*Ostara84*~

Mama Cat ~*Camichelle*~

Mama Wolf ~*bombshellmom*~

Mama Deer ~*Emiloo*~

Mama Penguin ~*mewolkens*~

Mama Hedgehog

Mama Dolphin

Mama Monkey ~*Dawnlouise30*~

Mama Zebra

Mama Kangaroo

Mama Koala

Mama Owl ~*SilasLove*~

Mama Swan ~*joo*~

Mama Squirrel

Mama Chinchilla

Mama Hen ~*NDH*~

Mama Sheep

Mama Panther

Mama Husky

Mama Coyote

Mama Bat ~*Buttercup84*~

Mama Badger

Mama Horse

Mama Seal ~*batesbaby*~

Mama Crab ~*.hopeful.one.*~

Mama Goat ~*KatOro*~

Mama Butterfly ~*Left wonderin*~

Mama Frog ~*Beankeeper*~


----------



## bombshellmom

Those banners are adorable Keely!


Does anyone think my test is getting darker? Not sure what dpo I should be, I got the first positive on 7/9 at 7dpo, so I guess that would make me 10dpo today? I also used a different brand than last time, of course I'm POAS addict still - and I'm going to get the better brands when DH gets paid but I'm freaking myself out a little wondering if they're even getting darker. And again I think I O'd earlier than I thought! 

First photo is from 7/9
Last two are from this morning, very last one I used my flash on my phone
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5









3323.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 5









566.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great job on the banners! 

We won't be telling people until after the anatomy scan somewhere around 17-20 weeks. The only people who will know before that is my parents, my sister and his dad and stepmom. Everyone else has to wait lol


----------



## CurlyRose

We've told my parents, his will be told as soon as he finds out when they're free. I've also told two of my closest friends, plus a selection of work colleagues - but as I've said before, work will have to know early due to the nature of my job.

I have a selection of people down to tell at 6 weeks and after our scan at 8 weeks, then the wider family and friends will know from 12. I am awful at keeping my own secrets though!


----------



## KalonKiki

Try not to worry too much Heidi, I'm sure that everything is fine. :hugs:

I'm also terrible at keeping my own secrets! I'm dying to tell my family and friends, I wish that DH's pay check would get here already so that we can make the trip up to his parents' already and get it over with so that I can. We agreed that we wanted to wait at least until my period was late but I was not expecting to have to wait until 5 or 6 weeks. :nope:

I'm also dying to pick out names, it's one of the funnest parts of being pregnant for me. DH has been absolutely insufferable since I got pregnant. He had a rough time handling my mood swings and symptoms my last pregnancy so pretty much as soon as I told him I was pregnant this time he's been acting like a complete ass. :cry:
I just don't understand it, getting pregnant was the goal and he knew it was going to happen sooner or later! :wacko:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Try not to worry too much Heidi, I'm sure that everything is fine. :hugs:
> 
> I'm also terrible at keeping my own secrets! I'm dying to tell my family and friends, I wish that DH's pay check would get here already so that we can make the trip up to his parents' already and get it over with so that I can. We agreed that we wanted to wait at least until my period was late but I was not expecting to have to wait until 5 or 6 weeks. :nope:
> 
> I'm also dying to pick out names, it's one of the funnest parts of being pregnant for me. DH has been absolutely insufferable since I got pregnant. He had a rough time handling my mood swings and symptoms my last pregnancy so pretty much as soon as I told him I was pregnant this time he's been acting like a complete ass. :cry:
> I just don't understand it, getting pregnant was the goal and he knew it was going to happen sooner or later! :wacko:

I'm sorry DH is being like that to you! I kinda know how you feel - my DH comes home from work and doesn't help with the new pup or our daughter he just gets on his laptop and plays his games. I have talked and yelled at him about it but nothing seems to help. He doesn't even take out the garbage for me. I've also been having mood swings and DH just can't deal..

I'm beginning to think that's just how every man is lol. I've talked to a few women on here that have the same problems as I. But I hope it gets better for you <3 have you been super moody this time around? And I know right lol what did he think, you were just having a trial run?! :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

bombshellmom said:


> Those banners are adorable Keely!
> 
> 
> Does anyone think my test is getting darker? Not sure what dpo I should be, I got the first positive on 7/9 at 7dpo, so I guess that would make me 10dpo today? I also used a different brand than last time, of course I'm POAS addict still - and I'm going to get the better brands when DH gets paid but I'm freaking myself out a little wondering if they're even getting darker. And again I think I O'd earlier than I thought!
> 
> First photo is from 7/9
> Last two are from this morning, very last one I used my flash on my phone

They look like they are getting darker to me and are great lines for only 7-10dpo xx


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Try not to worry too much Heidi, I'm sure that everything is fine. :hugs:
> 
> I'm also terrible at keeping my own secrets! I'm dying to tell my family and friends, I wish that DH's pay check would get here already so that we can make the trip up to his parents' already and get it over with so that I can. We agreed that we wanted to wait at least until my period was late but I was not expecting to have to wait until 5 or 6 weeks. :nope:
> 
> I'm also dying to pick out names, it's one of the funnest parts of being pregnant for me. DH has been absolutely insufferable since I got pregnant. He had a rough time handling my mood swings and symptoms my last pregnancy so pretty much as soon as I told him I was pregnant this time he's been acting like a complete ass. :cry:
> I just don't understand it, getting pregnant was the goal and he knew it was going to happen sooner or later! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sorry DH is being like that to you! I kinda know how you feel - my DH comes home from work and doesn't help with the new pup or our daughter he just gets on his laptop and plays his games. I have talked and yelled at him about it but nothing seems to help. He doesn't even take out the garbage for me. I've also been having mood swings and DH just can't deal..
> 
> I'm beginning to think that's just how every man is lol. I've talked to a few women on here that have the same problems as I. But I hope it gets better for you <3 have you been super moody this time around? And I know right lol what did he think, you were just having a trial run?! :haha:Click to expand...

He complains that I haven't been spending enough time with him but the moment I want to spend time with him that's when he decides that he's busy doing his own thing. Also he's a teacher so he's been home all summer so far and still has until August 10th before he has to go back to work. I'm going nuts! I'm one of those people that needs their space to be alone sometimes and it's just not possible because we need to get my license renewed and he's home with me all day. :wacko:

He also complains about me sleeping in and wishes that I would get up with DS more. Wtf? First of all I get DS up EVERY DAY that DH is working which is many more days than DH has had to get up with DS so far this summer. Secondly I'm PREGNANT in my 1st Trimester where exhaustion is the most common and generally earliest symptom. He can't be a little more considerate of that for the summer while he's at home pretty much on a 3 month vacation anyway? :growlmad:

Anyway, end rant. Hopefully I'll be in a better mood when DH is back to work or after we get my license renewed so that I can at least go somewhere with or without DS to spend some much needed time away from DH.

Maybe he's just grumpy because he was expecting more baby making :sex: before we got pregnant? :haha:

Also I think I can add nausea to my list of symptoms now, which is completely weird to me because with DS I didn't experience any nausea at all until 6 weeks. I just find it hard to believe that it would happen this early. While I was eating my breakfast this morning (Cream of Wheat with blueberries), when I was almost finished and had just a few more bites left I put another bite with blueberry in my mouth and just suddenly felt so put off by it. I tried another bite and felt even more put off by it. So then I tried a bite without blueberry and wasn't as put off but still felt nauseous so I immediately stopped eating and dumped out what was left of my breakfast. I almost instantly felt better after I stopped eating but it was really weird. :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

I've one of those DH at home too !!! Lol..... I'm afraid to complain too much as I really wanted another and kinda talked him into it !!! Lol.... I am a but touchy too so can't blame him totally .... Hormones I love them :) 

We have told my sisters and mum and dad . After my experience of a mmc at 12 weeks I changed my views on waiting to tell . We had waited with that pg ... And then I had to share sad news instead of happy which I'd planned on . I needed my family so much that I now reckon there is no point in waiting . I want them to share the joy of my news but if the worst was to happen ill need them . Everyone else can wait till 12 weeks including work 

Oh hasn't told anyone yet he wants to do it face to face so will need to take a trip home soon . 

Ps my boobs are really sore tonight !!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Left wonderin said:


> I've one of those DH at home too !!! Lol..... I'm afraid to complain too much as I really wanted another and kinda talked him into it !!! Lol.... I am a but touchy too so can't blame him totally .... Hormones I love them :)
> 
> We have told my sisters and mum and dad . After my experience of a mmc at 12 weeks I changed my views on waiting to tell . We had waited with that pg ... And then I had to share sad news instead of happy which I'd planned on . I needed my family so much that I now reckon there is no point in waiting . I want them to share the joy of my news but if the worst was to happen ill need them . Everyone else can wait till 12 weeks including work
> 
> Oh hasn't told anyone yet he wants to do it face to face so will need to take a trip home soon .
> 
> Ps my boobs are really sore tonight !!!


I'm so sorry for your loss hun, I really hope that this is your rainbow. :hugs:

That's the same way that I view waiting to tell people. I've never has a pregnancy loss but if I ever did then I would need my family and friends for support. I just wouldn't be able to cope on my own. :nope:


----------



## bombshellmom

xxemmyxx said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Those banners are adorable Keely!
> 
> 
> Does anyone think my test is getting darker? Not sure what dpo I should be, I got the first positive on 7/9 at 7dpo, so I guess that would make me 10dpo today? I also used a different brand than last time, of course I'm POAS addict still - and I'm going to get the better brands when DH gets paid but I'm freaking myself out a little wondering if they're even getting darker. And again I think I O'd earlier than I thought!
> 
> First photo is from 7/9
> Last two are from this morning, very last one I used my flash on my phone
> 
> They look like they are getting darker to me and are great lines for only 7-10dpo xxClick to expand...

Hoping they are! Lol amazing I still want to test every time I urinate! How are you feeling?


----------



## batesbaby

bombshellmom said:


> batesbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I went to the hospital today. I had a couple minutes of cramping that was stronger then it has been (no blood) and pain in kidneys. On July 4th my hcg levels were 378.1, today they are 4,601.0. Doubling, so that's great! But I have a UTI. That's why I keep having white/clear discharge (esp when I pee) because there is epithelial cells coming out from lining of bladder. Apparently they are common and I'm not miscarrying thank goodness. If anyone else is having stronger than mild cramps and discharge I would go to doctor and get checked!
> 
> I liked march-mallow but the monkey banner is too cute!
> 
> I like the idea of team colors.
> 
> I know we want to know the gender ASAP. We are both too impatient and want to start buying everything we can and setting up nursery. Thank you to whoever makes the team banners... As long as its cute, I'll love it..
> 
> How's everyone feeling and doing ...?
> 
> 
> I believe I have a UTI or kidney infection as well. I alsperiod been having what you experienced! I think I will go get checked out!
> Hope your UTI gets better girl!Click to expand...


Definitely go! Mine happen in a few days time span... If you think there is a chance, go get checked.. You don't want it to get bad and spread or make something happen to you that could hurt pregnancy... Every time I peed discharge was coming out... I could see it in the toilet (but sometime I would have discharge while sitting or laying, run to bathroom thinking its blood, n it would be white/clear discharge).. And the cramping was almost like before period (only latest for a minute or two but long enough to scare me) and pain in both my kidneys. As soon as I got the pain around uterus I went to er...


----------



## batesbaby

Nikki1979 said:


> Batesbaby - I had a UTI too. Thats why I was having a lot of discharge. I finished my course of antibiotics a few days ago. Are you on antibiotics too?? I hope you feel better soon.

Yes, they put me on nitrofurantoin mono 100 mgs as antibiotics and phenazopyrid 100 mg for pain (turns pee orange)..both safe for pregnancy.

What did they have you on? And did it completely clear up now? Hope your doing great and the uti-s stay away from us! Lol

Thanks to everyone who responded about getting better... I hope all you ladies are doing great!


----------



## joo

Absolutely LOVE those pink, blue and yellow banners!! I will definitely be finding out gender if the fates allow. We found out last time but didn't tell anyone. Not sure we will keep it secret this time though. I can't wait to find out, if only to get one of those banners :) As for telling people, last time I only told two or three people early on and waited until 12 weeks to tell most family and every on else. haven't told anyone yet, was planning on waiting until 12 weeks again but worry in case something is wrong and I might need some extra support with a toddler to look after.




xxemmyxx said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> Love your pic emmy, my little girl was gruffalo mad xx
> 
> Where in the UK are you? That pic was taken in the gruffalo forest which is a free country park trail you walk around finding the different characters it's really excellent! It's in Brentwood in Essex xxClick to expand...

I'm in East Yorkshire. We were going to go to the Dalby Forest one when the gruffalo was there but OH couldn't get the time off work :( We can still do he trail another time but we just really wanted to go when the gruffalo was there.


----------



## jbell157

Ladies there are two great, free, pregnancy apps if you're looking for one. What to expect and babybump


----------



## KalonKiki

Speaking of the banners I think someone that wanted to be team :yellow: this time asked how to get the code in their signature? I completely forgot to answer that question earlier, sorry!

To get the team yellow banner in your signature, copy this code:

[IMG ]https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg[ /IMG]

Don't forget when you paste the link into your signature to gid rid of the space between the [IMG and the ] and the space between the [ and the /IMG]

Once you get rid of the spaces and preview or save your signature, it should look like this in your signature:

https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg

If you want to create a link to the March Monkeys 2016 thread when people click on the banner, copy and paste this code into your signature:

[url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html" ][img ]https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg[/img][ /url]

Again, make sure to get rid of the spaces between the .html" and the ], the [img and the ], and the [ and the /url]


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Huge congrats on your BFPs! Hope you all have amazing pregnancies. I'm so hoping to find out I'll be joining you in a few days (though my due date will be borderline, may be due in April too). I love messing around with illustrator and recently used loads of monkey vectors for work (teacher), so I made this and though I see you have a lovely group pic already, I thought I'd offer it up anyway! Hope I'm not treading on any toes, just was bored and wanted to use the monkey vectors so they weren't wasted. Trying to find other uses for my TWW other than obsessing over made up symptoms :haha:

Hope to join you properly at the end of the week!

link to the image: https://postimg.org/image/lx98u3muf/
 



Attached Files:







march design2.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bombshellmom

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Huge congrats on your BFPs! Hope you all have amazing pregnancies. I'm so hoping to find out I'll be joining you in a few days (though my due date will be borderline, may be due in April too). I love messing around with illustrator and recently used loads of monkey vectors for work (teacher), so I made this and though I see you have a lovely group pic already, I thought I'd offer it up anyway! Hope I'm not treading on any toes, just was bored and wanted to use the monkey vectors so they weren't wasted. Trying to find other uses for my TWW other than obsessing over made up symptoms :haha:
> 
> Hope to join you properly at the end of the week!
> 
> link to the image: https://postimg.org/image/lx98u3muf/

That is super duper cute as well! Hoping to welcome you here in the next couple of days!! FX for you! :):hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

squirrel. said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Huge congrats on your BFPs! Hope you all have amazing pregnancies. I'm so hoping to find out I'll be joining you in a few days (though my due date will be borderline, may be due in April too). I love messing around with illustrator and recently used loads of monkey vectors for work (teacher), so I made this and though I see you have a lovely group pic already, I thought I'd offer it up anyway! Hope I'm not treading on any toes, just was bored and wanted to use the monkey vectors so they weren't wasted. Trying to find other uses for my TWW other than obsessing over made up symptoms :haha:
> 
> Hope to join you properly at the end of the week!
> 
> link to the image: https://postimg.org/image/lx98u3muf/

Hey there! I hope that you get your :bfp: so that you can join us there in the thread. We have no problem with anyone making banners, creativity is a wonderful thing and I think it's lovely that we will have so many options to choose from so that we can all pick the banners that we each prefer the most rather than all being stuck with one style. :flower: :hugs:

Also for whatever reason it wouldn't let me post this in my last message but this is what the link banner should look like in your signature once you've gotten rid of the spaces and choose to preview or save your signature. Feel free to click on the banner to see how it works.

https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg


----------



## NDH

I haven't decided when we'll tell people this time. 
My two daughters we told family about right away and extended family and friends before 8 weeks and then made it Facebook official at 8 weeks. With my mmc we dint tell parents until 8 weeks and found out 2 1/2 weeks later baby was already gone when we told them. We ended up talking about our loss to only a very select few people. Same with my third consecutive mc. My fourth only my naturopath knew I was pregnant, and no one knew about the second one until recently when I went public on Facebook on my first would be due date. 

So I've experienced everything but sharing good news later in pregnancy. And I really do enjoy having a secret no one else knows so I think I will wait to tell people once again. My family is very understanding of our decision not to share news with them immediately, and with my history I want to share news that will be received with excitement instead of reservation like the last pregnancy they knew about when I was still pregnant.
So ya I think I'm decided on waiting to tell.


----------



## NDH

Super cute banner squirrel.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm really sorry about your losses NDH, I really hope that this is your rainbow. :hugs:

Managed to get around to making some more banners. Now there are three different (but of course still similar) banners for each team.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2887bc.jpg
https://i57.tinypic.com/2887bc.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/2rz5e89.jpg
https://i59.tinypic.com/2rz5e89.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/f2j5nb.png
https://i60.tinypic.com/f2j5nb.png

https://i58.tinypic.com/mt9zk8.png
https://i58.tinypic.com/mt9zk8.png

https://i60.tinypic.com/2uf4q60.png
https://i60.tinypic.com/2uf4q60.png

https://i61.tinypic.com/2607ss3.png
https://i61.tinypic.com/2607ss3.png


----------



## bombshellmom

Has anyone ever done the intelligender with any of your other pregnancies? Was it right? We are planning on doing that once we get to 10 weeks, I think it is?

:)


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> Has anyone ever done the intelligender with any of your other pregnancies? Was it right? We are planning on doing that once we get to 10 weeks, I think it is?
> 
> :)

Nope, I didn't use anything like that with DS because from what I've seen based on experiments it isn't very accurate. If the brand you're talking about is the one I'm thinking of it's generally more correct about girl predictions than it is about boy predictions. I honestly don't think it's worth the money, I'd rather spend a bit more and get a 3D ultrasound at 16 weeks that's going to tell me what I'm having for sure. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever done the intelligender with any of your other pregnancies? Was it right? We are planning on doing that once we get to 10 weeks, I think it is?
> 
> :)
> 
> Nope, I didn't use anything like that with DS because from what I've seen based on experiments it isn't very accurate. If the brand you're talking about is the one I'm thinking of it's generally more correct about girl predictions than it is about boy predictions. I honestly don't think it's worth the money, I'd rather spend a bit more and get a 3D ultrasound at 16 weeks that's going to tell me what I'm having for sure. :haha:Click to expand...

That's what I heard as well lol. But it was right for my best friend and her 3 pregnancies, so I'm not sure. I want to try it! :D
Anyone have an absolute "gut" feeling of the gender? I think I'm having a boy. My intuition was right with DD so we will see if it's right this time lol. DH thinks it's another girl. But he also thought DD was a boy (or so he hoped) 

I only had the 3D ultrasound at 30 weeks, I want to do it sooner this time! I also watched your pregnancy vlogs Keely, you're too cute! <3 I'm too chicken to do vlogs lol.


----------



## Pato

KalonKiki said:


> I think there were a few of us that liked the name Lillyanna, but if I were to use it I would spell it Lilyanna. :blush:
> 
> I got around to making some bump team banners! I really hope that you all like them, I've been working on them for a few hours now. :wacko:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.png
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.png
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.jpg
> https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.png

Oooo the banners are beautiful


----------



## Pato

stuckinoki said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> AF was officially due today! She's not here!!! But I got THIS:
> https://i60.tinypic.com/9ptkcy.jpg
> 
> I am so excited now. Seeing the digital change was kind of a big turning point for me, I'm going to allow myself to believe that this one may just work out <3

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

How is everyone doing?!?

AFM, more symptoms are coming on. Nauseous at least at one point daily. Boobs are VERY sore! Cramping has lessened a little bit, but still there (super weak) when I wake up usually. I'm an emotional roller coaster! I've cried over the silliest things that just make DH laugh. Oh, and pregnancy brain is in full swing! DD asked for more apple juice in her sippy. I took off the lid, went into the fridge, pulled out our dog's bacon treats, took one out of the package, & was about to put it into the sippy when I realized what I was doing! :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Pato

Lol...I know what u mean....yesterday I couldn't remember any body's names...

Question ladies....have any of you had any spotting early on? I had a small speck on tp this morning and was freaked out...haven't had any since but still uneasy. I'm running to the bathroom every minute checking...


----------



## NDH

Yesterdays test at 16dpo! (Or 14 or 15, not sure when I ovulated but I know I can't be more than 17dpo today based on the only time we DTD)
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Mobile%20Uploads/11694864_10155897804175389_7812289424010866312_n_zpssfnw94lm.jpeg


----------



## KalonKiki

Pato said:


> Lol...I know what u mean....yesterday I couldn't remember any body's names...
> 
> Question ladies....have any of you had any spotting early on? I had a small speck on tp this morning and was freaked out...haven't had any since but still uneasy. I'm running to the bathroom every minute checking...

I've never had spotting with pregnancy (though I'm sure there is still plenty of time to experience some with this one) but a little spotting in early pregnancy is completely normal. Especially if it was only a small speck you have nothing to worry about. :hugs:

Those are great lines, NDH! :thumbup:


----------



## mewolkens

I had some ovulation/implantation bleeding from 3dpo-9dpo. I happened to go in for my annual and the doctor shrugged and said it was totally normal before we knew that I was pregnant and I haven't seen so much as a smudge since. I just thought it was AF coming around early, but when it went away, that's when I knew I should test.


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies, try not to worry about spotting, totally normal in small amounts I hear.

Just wanted to say that today I'm a sweetpea! Yay!!!:happydance:


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, so does anyone have one breast that hurts more than the other? Like my left breast feels like it is practically on fire and my right is only a little sore. :shrug: 

Otherwise, nausea here and there for me. Sometimes its more acid reflux than nausea. I'm sleeping a lot but I have also worked 40 hrs in 4 days lol. (56 hr week :wacko:)

I have been really emotional and irritable. I hate myself sometimes and have a short fuse with the kids at times. :/


----------



## squirrel.

Me again :flower:

I am still trying to distract myself from the TWW, so I added some gender banners to my original design. Hoping I get to use one of these myself soon! I have also been making some April ones for the fun of it. Eek! I really should be doing my marking instead.

Congrats once again :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







banner1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2









banner2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2









banner3.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4









banner4.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## struth

NDH said:


> man the exhaustion has set in big time. last night I.laid down for an hour before the girls' bedtime, then at 8 once is snuggled them to sleep got up and went to my bed at 8. Had a couple interruptions as usual but essentially didn't wake Il til 7 this morning. and I'm still soooo tired.

I'm with you on the exhaustion NDH - I'm so tired I just nearly fell asleep at my work desk. It is only 12 noon and I'm looking forward to my bed tonight already!



KalonKiki said:


> I got around to making some bump team banners! I really hope that you all like them, I've been working on them for a few hours now. :wacko:
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/x2jdvs.png
> 
> https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.jpg
> https://i62.tinypic.com/24giwpj.png
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.jpg
> https://i61.tinypic.com/11gn6oh.png

These are great! Thank you!



Left wonderin said:


> I've one of those DH at home too !!! Lol..... I'm afraid to complain too much as I really wanted another and kinda talked him into it !!! Lol.... I am a but touchy too so can't blame him totally .... Hormones I love them :)
> QUOTE]
> 
> Same here - my Dh is like that too but I don't want to complaint to much as he has only just come round to the idea of baby number 2(pregnant while on the pill and he wasn't very happy) so I don't want to rock the boat too much!
> 
> 
> 
> Pato said:
> 
> 
> Question ladies....have any of you had any spotting early on? I had a small speck on tp this morning and was freaked out...haven't had any since but still uneasy. I'm running to the bathroom every minute checking...
> 
> I had some on Friday night - just a bit of pink spotting which cleared itself up by morning. I had some with my DS too - I spotted from quite a few days with him - so much so I went for an early scan to check all was okay. All was fine - it can be completely normal. I hope yours clears up very soon. Try not to worry too much :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## struth

Ooh - I forgot..... can I be Mama Rabbit? I was going to ask for Mouse but I think that has gone already :-(


----------



## littlelily

Squirrel, great banners.

So tired today but can't seem to sleep well at night. 

Is anyone else having an early scan?


----------



## struth

Quick question as I notice there are quite a few ladies on here with children already. Did any of you have a premature birth with your children? And if so (and if you have had more) were subsequent children also premature? My son was born at 35+5 - no idea why, my waters just went and then I started contracting. I'm just concerned as to whether I am likely to have a second premature birth. From what I can see it seems that it may be more likely but it depends on the reason for the premature birth in the first place. 

Something to speak with my mw about, I guess but I just wondered whether any of you had been through similar?


----------



## CurlyRose

Mine currently hurt the same amount (just checked) but they seem to vary day to day!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

hi ladies, 

well finally caught up  Hope you are all well.

we are planning to find out what we are having since we have everything from our son so would need to get it out and washed etc, or buy pink instead.

we have told family and close friends but kept it off facebook. My nearly three year old son heard us talking and he has kind of decided i have a baby in my toe (very cute lol), i have not corrected him yet hee hee.

has anyone else been strangely hot recently, it seems like my internal central heating system has gone into overdrive, i was sweating loads the other day which is very unusual for me. 

well the witch never turned up and i am now officially 6 days late, several positive tests later and i kind of believe it all to be true now..... however i need to stop testing as in my opinion they dont seem to be getting darker, but not helped by the fact that i dont test the same time each day, or that i dont hold wee too long. 

i feel strangely anxious this pregnancy and i hope thats not a negative sign.

Dawn


----------



## Thisismyyear

struth said:


> Quick question as I notice there are quite a few ladies on here with children already. Did any of you have a premature birth with your children? And if so (and if you have had more) were subsequent children also premature? My son was born at 35+5 - no idea why, my waters just went and then I started contracting. I'm just concerned as to whether I am likely to have a second premature birth. From what I can see it seems that it may be more likely but it depends on the reason for the premature birth in the first place.
> 
> Something to speak with my mw about, I guess but I just wondered whether any of you had been through similar?

My son was born at 37 weeks so not technically premature as he was term but 3 weeks early nonetheless. I think there is a pattern and I am expecting this little one to make an early appearance too. My mum had my brother at 39 weeks and me at 38 and I was told it was likely mine would come early too. That will make this one a February baby- same as me!


----------



## Natasha2605

Hi ladies. Can I join, tentatively? 

Congratulations to you all. 

I am roughly 11 days late for my period and had faint bfp today. I will test again later in the week to ensure they are getting darker. 

I'm scared. We had miscarriage in March. I had a scan at 8 weeks approx which showed no baby, only a deflated sac and I mc by taking the tablet. Since mc I've had two periods 35 days after MC and then 34 days after that. I've not had a period since May 30th. 

As for dating. I've no idea. By my last period I should be six weeks approx - due early March. But considering I haven't had lines until today at 11 days late (frequently testing before) I'm not sure when to date it . Either way, it'll be some point in March. 

I've had some symptoms for weeks And have been feeling sick frequently for about two weeks. And I already have a nice bloat/bump going. 

I am very scared to mc again. Last time there was no indication there was something wrong. 

Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone. Xx


----------



## bombshellmom

Natasha2605 said:


> Hi ladies. Can I join, tentatively?
> 
> Congratulations to you all.
> 
> I am roughly 11 days late for my period and had faint bfp today. I will test again later in the week to ensure they are getting darker.
> 
> I'm scared. We had miscarriage in March. I had a scan at 8 weeks approx which showed no baby, only a deflated sac and I mc by taking the tablet. Since mc I've had two periods 35 days after MC and then 34 days after that. I've not had a period since May 30th.
> 
> As for dating. I've no idea. By my last period I should be six weeks approx - due early March. But considering I haven't had lines until today at 11 days late (frequently testing before) I'm not sure when to date it . Either way, it'll be some point in March.
> 
> I've had some symptoms for weeks And have been feeling sick frequently for about two weeks. And I already have a nice bloat/bump going.
> 
> I am very scared to mc again. Last time there was no indication there was something wrong.
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone. Xx

Welcome and a careful congrats!! I hope this bean is sticky for you xx

I had a chemical pregnancy (as per my doctor) so I know what you mean! I am also terrified to mc this time! Some very sweet ladies have told me worrying will do more harm than good so to not stress about it! Enjoy your BFP, and hope we all get our sticky's!! <3 How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## bombshellmom

Good morning!


Last night I went to bed with heartburn (YES! this is usually my indication of pregnancy!) and woke up with nausea! :happydance: 
So excited for morning sickness - but hate the feeling!! How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## littlelily

Been feeling really sicky for the first time for a long period today. Yuck. Bit of heartburn too. But mostly nauseous and super tired.

Hope these are all good signs!


----------



## Beankeeper

Gosh, it's taken me so long to catch up!
We are staying team yellow, and I've changed my banner to reflect that, thanks Kalonkiki!
Congrats to all the new ladies, and sorry for many of your losses, I hope that we'll be rainbow mamas in March.
I've told a few of my friends, mainly for support. Like others, it's nice to be able to share happy news, even if the happiness doesn't last. Every pregnancy should be celebrated, such a blessing.
We haven't told family yet, but will do after we've seen the hb on a scan, hopefully after our scan on the 24th July!


----------



## Natasha2605

bombshellmom said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Can I join, tentatively?
> 
> Congratulations to you all.
> 
> I am roughly 11 days late for my period and had faint bfp today. I will test again later in the week to ensure they are getting darker.
> 
> I'm scared. We had miscarriage in March. I had a scan at 8 weeks approx which showed no baby, only a deflated sac and I mc by taking the tablet. Since mc I've had two periods 35 days after MC and then 34 days after that. I've not had a period since May 30th.
> 
> As for dating. I've no idea. By my last period I should be six weeks approx - due early March. But considering I haven't had lines until today at 11 days late (frequently testing before) I'm not sure when to date it . Either way, it'll be some point in March.
> 
> I've had some symptoms for weeks And have been feeling sick frequently for about two weeks. And I already have a nice bloat/bump going.
> 
> I am very scared to mc again. Last time there was no indication there was something wrong.
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone. Xx
> 
> Welcome and a careful congrats!! I hope this bean is sticky for you xx
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy (as per my doctor) so I know what you mean! I am also terrified to mc this time! Some very sweet ladies have told me worrying will do more harm than good so to not stress about it! Enjoy your BFP, and hope we all get our sticky's!! <3 How are you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...

I think that advice is very wise. I have anxiety disorder so worrying is something I do naturally. Lol. 

I feel okay. Some pulling pains in my right pelvis and achy boobs at the minute. Sickness on and off. Although I haven't been physically sick in about ten days which is always a plus. 

I'm already fretting about whether to tell work. I do a lot of moving and handling and work with the elderly with dementia/Alzheimer's so the environment can be very unpredictable. Yet another thing to worry about. 

The joys of being a woman. Doesn't help that my oh keeps saying " don't get excited, it's maybe not for definite until lines are stronger " etc.


----------



## bombshellmom

Natasha2605 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Can I join, tentatively?
> 
> Congratulations to you all.
> 
> I am roughly 11 days late for my period and had faint bfp today. I will test again later in the week to ensure they are getting darker.
> 
> I'm scared. We had miscarriage in March. I had a scan at 8 weeks approx which showed no baby, only a deflated sac and I mc by taking the tablet. Since mc I've had two periods 35 days after MC and then 34 days after that. I've not had a period since May 30th.
> 
> As for dating. I've no idea. By my last period I should be six weeks approx - due early March. But considering I haven't had lines until today at 11 days late (frequently testing before) I'm not sure when to date it . Either way, it'll be some point in March.
> 
> I've had some symptoms for weeks And have been feeling sick frequently for about two weeks. And I already have a nice bloat/bump going.
> 
> I am very scared to mc again. Last time there was no indication there was something wrong.
> 
> Happy and healthy pregnancies to everyone. Xx
> 
> Welcome and a careful congrats!! I hope this bean is sticky for you xx
> 
> I had a chemical pregnancy (as per my doctor) so I know what you mean! I am also terrified to mc this time! Some very sweet ladies have told me worrying will do more harm than good so to not stress about it! Enjoy your BFP, and hope we all get our sticky's!! <3 How are you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...
> 
> I think that advice is very wise. I have anxiety disorder so worrying is something I do naturally. Lol.
> 
> I feel okay. Some pulling pains in my right pelvis and achy boobs at the minute. Sickness on and off. Although I haven't been physically sick in about ten days which is always a plus.
> 
> I'm already fretting about whether to tell work. I do a lot of moving and handling and work with the elderly with dementia/Alzheimer's so the environment can be very unpredictable. Yet another thing to worry about.
> 
> The joys of being a woman. Doesn't help that my oh keeps saying " don't get excited, it's maybe not for definite until lines are stronger " etc.Click to expand...

Girl!! I have anxiety and panic as well - I so know those feeling all too well! I was in and out of the hospital a year ago because I thought I was dying and had constant anxiety for 2 months!! Sounds silly but it was the scariest time of my life!
And hopefully when you let your work know they will understand and not let you lift or do anything strenuous! Like someone else said, every pregnancy is a blessing and something to celebrate! Hopefully when you go to the doctor they can put some sense of relief in your mind and comfort you! Wish you all the best <3


----------



## Xstwx

Wow you ladies have been busy, I have some catching up to do......My son was sick so I haven't been able to relax on here the past few evenings.....time to do some reading.


----------



## Beankeeper

Oh, and I told my boss & my boss's boss, because I had to get authorisation to travel by train rather than plane in September. I know it is considered safe to fly until 3rd tri, but I'd rather not. 
And could I be mama frog? Or is that taken?


----------



## Salembaby

I got my BFP today and wow am I happy to be here!


----------



## Camichelle

So much catching up I had to do! It's great to see so many lovely ladies on here! I'm currently on vacation in a cabin on a lake in the north woods of Wisconsin so I haven't been able to post as service is in and out on my phone! 

Such cute tickers and images. I can't wait to add some. Baby's an Appleseed today! 

We're holding off on telling people although my MIL (big mouth DH, lol) and my sister know. In the past we've tried both telling and not telling. I feel like with all of my losses my family is sick of bad news so hopefully I can give them a nice surprise when I'm a little further along. 

We will find out the sex. There's no way I could be patient enough to wait and not find out. Plus we have a DS so need to know whether to get his stuff ready or get some girlie stuff. We're hoping for a girl but at this point all that matters is that it's healthy. I have no feelings one way or another at this point. We also have no names. There's a few names we've talked about through the years but nothing I'm really sure on. DH wants Bella Storm for a girl. 

Symptom wise just some mild queasiness and sore boobs although we went on a boat ride yesterday and I got totally seasick which has never happened before. 

Welcome to the new BFPs! Hope everyone is doing well! 

-Mama Cat &#128049;


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome to the new ladies! Congrats on your :bfp: and H&H 9 months. :wave: :flower:
Natasha I'm sorry for your loss and I hope that this is your sticky rainbow. :hugs:

We are definitely finding out the gender as well. We swayed :pink: so I'm too excited and curious to find out if our sway worked or not to go team :yellow: this time around. I'm also not a big fan of gender neutral stuff and I need to know if we need to reuse all of DS's old stuff of if we can buy girlie things. We'll still be reusing all of his furniture and whatnot because we chose fairly gender neutral things for the big ticket items but we will probably have to buy new clothes no matter what the gender is simply because DS was born at the opposite time of year that this one will be.

The clinic within walking distance of my house called me this morning and the OB accepted me as a new patient! My appointment/scan date is set for August 10th at 1:00 pm which puts me at 8+2. :happydance:

Here is the updated Mama Animal list:


Spoiler
Mama Otter ~*KalonKiki*~

Mama Bear ~*xxemmyxx*~

Mama Lion ~*jbell157*~

Mama Fox ~*littlelily*~

Mama Duck ~*CurlyRose*~

Mama Mouse ~*azure girl*~

Mama Hawk

Mama Rabbit ~*struth*~

Mama Panda ~*kittiekat7210*~

Mama Raccoon

Mama Tiger ~*BellaRosa8302*~

Mama Leopard

Mama Eagle

Mama Giraffe ~*Ostara84*~

Mama Cat ~*Camichelle*~

Mama Wolf ~*bombshellmom*~

Mama Deer ~*Emiloo*~

Mama Penguin ~*mewolkens*~

Mama Hedgehog

Mama Dolphin ~*Salembaby*~

Mama Monkey ~*Dawnlouise30*~

Mama Zebra

Mama Kangaroo ~*MommyOf1Girl*~

Mama Koala

Mama Owl ~*SilasLove*~

Mama Swan ~*joo*~

Mama Squirrel

Mama Chinchilla

Mama Hen ~*NDH*~

Mama Sheep

Mama Panther

Mama Husky

Mama Coyote

Mama Bat ~*Buttercup84*~

Mama Badger

Mama Horse

Mama Seal ~*batesbaby*~

Mama Crab ~*.hopeful.one.*~

Mama Goat ~*KatOro*~

Mama Butterfly ~*Left wonderin*~

Mama Frog ~*Beankeeper*~


----------



## MissingBubs

Finally found a March group! Can I join? Love the name! I already have two and this teeny huge surprise is probably due around the 20th. How are you all doing?


----------



## CurlyRose

Hello and welcome to the newbies :) wishing you a good nine months!

I cannot stop eating, whenever I am hungry I feel sick, but I have probably had about 4000 calories today, carb carb carb! I am going to be a whale size if I'm not careful, so going to have to go back to more mindful eating from tomorrow.


----------



## MommyOf1Girl

hello Kalon/mamma otter may i be mamma kangaroo? 

took another test last night at 18 dpo and the test line was way darker than the control line... im soooo happy and have much more faith with this bean. waiting til the 31st for my first scan is going to be soooooo hard! loads of symptoms for me including MS sore boobs constipation heart burn and cramping. im enjoying every symptom for now as i know its a good thing! i like the idea of finding out Boy/Girl for you and SO but keeping it secret for everyone else... as this is number two i think we will consider that. we swayed for boy this time but would be perfectly happy with another little girl


----------



## KalonKiki

Hello MissingBubs, welcome and congrats on your :bfp:, H&H 9 months! :wave: :flower:

Mommyof1Girl I added you as Mama Kangaroo. I hope that you got the :blue: bundle that you swayed for, baby boys are so sweet I love mine to death and even though we swayed for a girl this time and are hoping that my bump is :pink: I know that I would be just as smitten with another little :blue: bundle. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome Beeka, Natasha2605, Salembaby and MissingBubs :flower:
I felt soo sick last night, had an early one but felt so nauseous I couldn't fall asleep for ages, then DD1 came into our bed in the night which she does sometimes... Usually i'd carry her back but I was too exhausted :sleep: Can't believe how tired I feel with this pregnancy, I could sleep for 100 years and it wouldn't be enough lol :wacko:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Welcome to all the new mamas :flower: 

I'm also super tired and ms has been getting bad. :( I'm trying to make the most of it, I'm so happy and grateful to be pregnant!


----------



## Beeka

OK.....be honest.....

Who is still testing daily?? Or is it only me :blush: 

19 dpo today and FRER finally a tad darker than control. Was super happy :happydance: until I googled others at 19 dpo. Don't think mine is dark enough now :dohh:

I need to stop testing but can't!!!! I have an obsession :wacko:


----------



## kittykat7210

:happydance:


Beeka said:


> OK.....be honest.....
> 
> Who is still testing daily?? Or is it only me :blush:
> 
> 19 dpo today and FRER finally a tad darker than control. Was super happy :happydance: until I googled others at 19 dpo. Don't think mine is dark enough now :dohh:
> 
> I need to stop testing but can't!!!! I have an obsession :wacko:

Im 21dpo and my test line is the same as the control, but my clear blue says I'm 3+ which is right so I'm confident and so should you be :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

Beeka, I did one for fun last night and it was neat to see the test like come up first and mega dark. Not sure what else I was expecting lol!

Ooh, reading back on the thread a bit about announcing: We haven't actually told anyone at all yet, not even our parents. If anything bad did happen we'd obviously confide in close family but we'd rather keep it to ourselves for now, just personal preference :thumbup: I already know how we'll announce though: I have a Thing 3 baby onesie and our DDs already have Thing 1 and Thing 2 T-shirts so i'm planning to photograph them together somehow :) I have a few ideas for composition so i'll probably try them all and see which one works best :flower:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Wow! 2 days and 10 pages later I am caught up. Congrats to the new ladies!!
We probably will find out but I am thinking maybe we shouldn't as this is our last. We have a son and daughter already so either is great (I think girl). I'm sure I won't be able to not know. 
We haven't discussed names as I want to make sure all is ok with bean. After so many losses it's hard to let yourself get excited. 
I have been nauseous for days now but seem to be able to control it somewhat if I keep my stomach full. As soon as it's empty it's awful! 
My first u/s is tomorrow afternoon which I'm pretty calm about so I hope that's my intuition telling me all is ok.


----------



## kittykat7210

ReadynWaiting said:


> Wow! 2 days and 10 pages later I am caught up. Congrats to the new ladies!!
> We probably will find out but I am thinking maybe we shouldn't as this is our last. We have a son and daughter already so either is great (I think girl). I'm sure I won't be able to not know.
> We haven't discussed names as I want to make sure all is ok with bean. After so many losses it's hard to let yourself get excited.
> I have been nauseous for days now but seem to be able to control it somewhat if I keep my stomach full. As soon as it's empty it's awful!
> My first u/s is tomorrow afternoon which I'm pretty calm about so I hope that's my intuition telling me all is ok.

I've just lost all apetite what so ever, weighed myself this morning and got a shock that I weigh only 97lbs!! I just can't seem to stomach food anymore, at first I just seemed to eat whatever but I've lost more than I gained and I'm getting worried :(


----------



## disney516

Congratulations and welcome to all the newcomers. 
Missingbubs - so far we Really both estimating March 20th!! 

Someone had asked a few pages back if anyone was having an early ultrasound. I am having. My first ultrasound this Friday. I have to change my tickers as my Physician told me that I should use my iui to calculate due date which would make me 4 weeks 4 days and would make my ultrasound on Friday at 5 weeks 0 days. I am going to wait till Friday after my ultrasound to confirm the change though and I'm actually too tired right now lol ..... going to take a nap with the baby :)


----------



## Nikki1979

kittykat7210 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Wow! 2 days and 10 pages later I am caught up. Congrats to the new ladies!!
> We probably will find out but I am thinking maybe we shouldn't as this is our last. We have a son and daughter already so either is great (I think girl). I'm sure I won't be able to not know.
> We haven't discussed names as I want to make sure all is ok with bean. After so many losses it's hard to let yourself get excited.
> I have been nauseous for days now but seem to be able to control it somewhat if I keep my stomach full. As soon as it's empty it's awful!
> My first u/s is tomorrow afternoon which I'm pretty calm about so I hope that's my intuition telling me all is ok.
> 
> I've just lost all apetite what so ever, weighed myself this morning and got a shock that I weigh only 97lbs!! I just can't seem to stomach food anymore, at first I just seemed to eat whatever but I've lost more than I gained and I'm getting worried :(Click to expand...

Don't worry about losing weight. With my son (who is 8 now) - I didnt gain any weight until I was 16 weeks pregnant. I had completely lost my appetite by the time I was 5 weeks pregnant and couldnt eat anything until week 8 or 9. With this pregnancy, I throw up if I go hungry. Just goes to show how different pregnancies can be.


----------



## SilasLove

So here is the test I couldn't resist peeing on today :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150713_180014.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CurlyRose

Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(

Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?


----------



## Salembaby

Nice test Silas!!

Curly- cut yourself some slack honey. You're full of hormones that need time to balance out

My appetite has gone away but I know it will return with a vengeance. Please put me down for March 14. I'll be the dolphin mama if she's still free.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Beeka said:


> OK.....be honest.....
> 
> Who is still testing daily?? Or is it only me :blush:
> 
> 19 dpo today and FRER finally a tad darker than control. Was super happy :happydance: until I googled others at 19 dpo. Don't think mine is dark enough now :dohh:
> 
> I need to stop testing but can't!!!! I have an obsession :wacko:

Not me! I'm afraid to test again! Don't know what it is... Afraid of a BFN staring me in the face (despite my blatantly sore boobs, emotional mess of a self among other symptoms). :nope: I was the same way with DD. One BFP and I was done testing lol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CurlyRose said:


> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?

Curly, I haven't been terribly hungry... Til last nite. Last nite I ate so many pretzel thins with hummus I def felt like that! Really hard time digesting before bed!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

So here's a new test I took today! According to my lmp I am 11dpo today. 

Way darker now than even 2 days ago!
 



Attached Files:







test713.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

kittykat7210 said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Wow! 2 days and 10 pages later I am caught up. Congrats to the new ladies!!
> We probably will find out but I am thinking maybe we shouldn't as this is our last. We have a son and daughter already so either is great (I think girl). I'm sure I won't be able to not know.
> We haven't discussed names as I want to make sure all is ok with bean. After so many losses it's hard to let yourself get excited.
> I have been nauseous for days now but seem to be able to control it somewhat if I keep my stomach full. As soon as it's empty it's awful!
> My first u/s is tomorrow afternoon which I'm pretty calm about so I hope that's my intuition telling me all is ok.
> 
> I've just lost all apetite what so ever, weighed myself this morning and got a shock that I weigh only 97lbs!! I just can't seem to stomach food anymore, at first I just seemed to eat whatever but I've lost more than I gained and I'm getting worried :(Click to expand...

I was like that with dd. I could only eat fruit and some vegetables until about 14 wks. I lost 8 lbs which my dr wasnt crazy about but I had some to lose so it wasn't a bad deal. I only gained 16lbs in total and mw was happy with that. Yesterday I figured out if I keep food in my stomach at all times the nausea wasn't debilitating. I'm not eating a massive amount but I snack every 1.5 hr to 2 hrs and it seems to be working. GL


----------



## azure girl

CurlyRose said:


> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?

With DS I wasn't sick, and it looks to be the same with this LO. I eat so much, I gained more than recommended for the first trimester, but overall still only gained 35 lbs. And the Dr wasn't too upset, I am pretty small to start.

My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.

So bloated...I look further along.


----------



## Radiance

Hello everyone!!! I got my first positive at 8DPO :happydance: I am currently 3+3, due March 25th :D


----------



## NDH

Eee kimberlee I'm excited to be sharing a due month with you again and hope we both get our rainbows this time.

Welcome and congrats to the other new bfps.


----------



## Radiance

NDH said:


> Eee kimberlee I'm excited to be sharing a due month with you again and hope we both get our rainbows this time.
> 
> Welcome and congrats to the other new bfps.

Yes!! I was excited to see you in here! Congratulations! I hope we both get our bring home baby :hugs:


----------



## batesbaby

SilasLove said:


> So here is the test I couldn't resist peeing on today :haha:

Omgoodness, when I first found out it was the cheap test like that one... I didn't buy an expensive one because I thought it would come back negative ... First day of missed period it showed up in 20 seconds... Get online and read that those aren't that great and people mistake evaporate line as positive.. Went and got clear blue ones, all positive! Who would of thought a 88c test could show me one of the most important things in my life.... Now I'm 6 weeks..


----------



## bombshellmom

batesbaby said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> So here is the test I couldn't resist peeing on today :haha:
> 
> Omgoodness, when I first found out it was the cheap test like that one... I didn't buy an expensive one because I thought it would come back negative ... First day of missed period it showed up in 20 seconds... Get online and read that those aren't that great and people mistake evaporate line as positive.. Went and got clear blue ones, all positive! Who would of thought a 88c test could show me one of the most important things in my life.... Now I'm 6 weeks..Click to expand...


Where are all of you ladies getting these 88 cent tests at?! I've been to a dollar store and a Walmart and the cheapest they have is $4!! But yes I used a cheapie at 7dpo too and I got a clear as day positive as well


----------



## bombshellmom

disney516 said:


> Congratulations and welcome to all the newcomers.
> Missingbubs - so far we Really both estimating March 20th!!
> 
> Someone had asked a few pages back if anyone was having an early ultrasound. I am having. My first ultrasound this Friday. I have to change my tickers as my Physician told me that I should use my iui to calculate due date which would make me 4 weeks 4 days and would make my ultrasound on Friday at 5 weeks 0 days. I am going to wait till Friday after my ultrasound to confirm the change though and I'm actually too tired right now lol ..... going to take a nap with the baby :)

Getting an early ultrasound as well! :) I think I will be 5 weeks too!


----------



## MissingBubs

Ladies, I feel sick with nerves. My tests aren't getting any darker. Can I see your lines from around about 4 weeks please. I've got this dreadful feeling. &#128546;


----------



## littlelily

CurlyRose said:


> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?


Mama duck, I totally did too. Eating everything in sight to stop feeling sick (ms ALL day for the first time yesterday) and was gassy and bloated all night. Horrible. Will try to eat less more spread out snacks today.


----------



## littlelily

MissingBubs said:


> Ladies, I feel sick with nerves. My tests aren't getting any darker. Can I see your lines from around about 4 weeks please. I've got this dreadful feeling. &#128546;

Are you testing at the same time of day? Often that affects it. Try not to worry and book a doc appointment for reassurance.


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?
> 
> 
> Mama duck, I totally did too. Eating everything in sight to stop feeling sick (ms ALL day for the first time yesterday) and was gassy and bloated all night. Horrible. Will try to eat less more spread out snacks today.Click to expand...

I am feeling properly nauseous today too, first time I can confidently call it ms as opposed to just feeling sick with exhaustion. Starting my day with ginger tea and ginger biscuits, the idea of eating isn't as appealing today, so hopefully I can stick to eating frequent little meals today!


----------



## SilasLove

MissingBubs said:


> Ladies, I feel sick with nerves. My tests aren't getting any darker. Can I see your lines from around about 4 weeks please. I've got this dreadful feeling. &#128546;

I get better lines in the evening as apposed to fmu.


----------



## littlelily

Am on ginger tea too. Not eaten breakfast yet ( maybe cos I ate 3 breakfasts yesterday!) But feel a bit better.


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, can I please join in? I am due 21/3 so still VERY early days for me! Only got my BFP yesterday, had bloods taken last night which came back this morning at HCG 326. Having no symptoms so it doesn't feel real yet. Hoping and praying baby sticks!

Funnily enough I was part of March Monkey's 2014 but my DS decided to come early and was a January monkey instead! 

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you all xxx


----------



## Natasha2605

Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well :)

I will also be having an early ultrasound. I'm not sure when but since my last pg ended in MC I will ask for one through the EPU. If they refuse then I will get one privately. Since I'm unsure how far on I am, between 3 and 6 weeks I'll try get one for three weeks time, that way we should see *something* regardless of how far on we are :)

I'm going to have to ask in work for bigger trousers, the ones I have I am having to fight over my hips haha!

Hope you's don't mind me checking but this is my progression picture from yesterday to today, do you think it looks as it should? I'm such a worrier. I have one test left but I think I'll save it for the end of the week :) I'll spoiler it cause it's a big picture!


Spoiler
https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7815ECD1-A24C-40D6-9278-610AB757DFE8_zpsxso5id2n.jpg


I really want a lilypie ticker but I've no idea what to set how far on to set it to, think I might just go for four weeks :shrug:


----------



## Beankeeper

azure girl said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?
> 
> With DS I wasn't sick, and it looks to be the same with this LO. I eat so much, I gained more than recommended for the first trimester, but overall still only gained 35 lbs. And the Dr wasn't too upset, I am pretty small to start.
> 
> My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.
> 
> So bloated...I look further along.Click to expand...

That's reassuring as I've not been feeling any breast pain/tenderness, but I guess after nearly 2 years of breastfeeding then they don't need to change much.


----------



## ruby83

Natasha2605 said:


> Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I will also be having an early ultrasound. I'm not sure when but since my last pg ended in MC I will ask for one through the EPU. If they refuse then I will get one privately. Since I'm unsure how far on I am, between 3 and 6 weeks I'll try get one for three weeks time, that way we should see *something* regardless of how far on we are :)
> 
> I'm going to have to ask in work for bigger trousers, the ones I have I am having to fight over my hips haha!
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me checking but this is my progression picture from yesterday to today, do you think it looks as it should? I'm such a worrier. I have one test left but I think I'll save it for the end of the week :) I'll spoiler it cause it's a big picture!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7815ECD1-A24C-40D6-9278-610AB757DFE8_zpsxso5id2n.jpg
> 
> 
> I really want a lilypie ticker but I've no idea what to set how far on to set it to, think I might just go for four weeks :shrug:

Have you had blood work done hon? That is the best way to check HCG progression. This is done standard in Australia when you go visit your doctor initially after +HPT


----------



## NDH

There I've joined the trend and changed my avatar as well :haha:

Ruby its not as a standard everywhere in Australia. Of 6 pregnancies in Australia I've had my hcg checked at the initial appointment but never again unless I've asked and one number alone doesn't give you progression just verification of pregnancy. (which I did last time because i was anxious about not darkening tests and multiple losses). PS congrats and welcome


----------



## Natasha2605

ruby83 said:


> Natasha2605 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies. Hope everyone is well :)
> 
> I will also be having an early ultrasound. I'm not sure when but since my last pg ended in MC I will ask for one through the EPU. If they refuse then I will get one privately. Since I'm unsure how far on I am, between 3 and 6 weeks I'll try get one for three weeks time, that way we should see *something* regardless of how far on we are :)
> 
> I'm going to have to ask in work for bigger trousers, the ones I have I am having to fight over my hips haha!
> 
> Hope you's don't mind me checking but this is my progression picture from yesterday to today, do you think it looks as it should? I'm such a worrier. I have one test left but I think I'll save it for the end of the week :) I'll spoiler it cause it's a big picture!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i815.photobucket.com/albums/zz75/Natasha2605/7815ECD1-A24C-40D6-9278-610AB757DFE8_zpsxso5id2n.jpg
> 
> 
> I really want a lilypie ticker but I've no idea what to set how far on to set it to, think I might just go for four weeks :shrug:
> 
> Have you had blood work done hon? That is the best way to check HCG progression. This is done standard in Australia when you go visit your doctor initially after +HPTClick to expand...

It's not done at standard in the UK. Never known anyone nearby to have it done as standard. I'm satisfied they are getting darker... Now I just need to wait...


----------



## littlelily

Natasha, looks a bit darker :)

Ruby, congratulations :bfp:

I'm 6+1 today (according to me!) and having an early scan next Thursday so should be 7+4 then. Hope to get some reassurance.

Just 3 more days of school term to get through (I'm a teacher) and then relax (and let it all hang out!) with 6 weeks off and hopefully my 12 week scan before i'm back in September. So excited!:happydance::happydance::headspin:


----------



## jbell157

Ok, I've got pregnancy insomnia now. I slept horribly last night and I'm so exhausted. Also, I got eaten up by some fire ants and my knee is the size of a grape fruit. I can hardly walk and I have so much to do today. :(


----------



## NDH

Oh mama wolf that sounds so painful!


----------



## MissingBubs

I'm going to try to relax with the line comparison thing and try and enjoy this. I felt sick this morning and could only manage 1/3 of my breakfast! That's got to be a good sign. Got an early scan booked for 6th Aug due to history of ectopic and mc (sorry if I've over mentioned that)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

You ladies are lucky with the early scans and bloods done! I have my first scan and appointment on August 13th. Feels like FOREVER to wait!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Beankeeper said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?
> 
> With DS I wasn't sick, and it looks to be the same with this LO. I eat so much, I gained more than recommended for the first trimester, but overall still only gained 35 lbs. And the Dr wasn't too upset, I am pretty small to start.
> 
> My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.
> 
> So bloated...I look further along.Click to expand...
> 
> That's reassuring as I've not been feeling any breast pain/tenderness, but I guess after nearly 2 years of breastfeeding then they don't need to change much.Click to expand...

Are you still breastfeeding??? 

Joo, maybe you can weigh in too...

Breastfeeding while newly pregnant - mine are sooo sore!!!! Nothing I can't handle, but every time DD latches on I cringe! What are your experiences so far?!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just found out im expecting. Baby is due 27th March Apparently :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am getting super stressed with testing lol..... Testing each day and today the line was definitely darker than yesterday. Been dry heaving a lot today and feel like rubbish, also up several times a night to wee, the joys hey! 
I need to stop testing.

Feeling tired today and my patience levels are zero, bless my son who is feeling the brunt of it today :-(


----------



## efairie

Hi Ladies
I just got a suprise BFP ! We had planned to try in July/August after just moving house ! With the move I didnt track my cycle last month , so when it happend I can only guess ;-). By my sketchy dates I'm due 21st March. 
Happy healthy 9 months to everyone <3


----------



## NDH

Bella I'm still bfing and don't have any tenderness when feeding - unless she yanks it in a funny angle or something. I did have a couple days of random tenderness like when my shirt rubbed against my boobs when I reached up or something.
but I've never had breast tenderness in pregnancy before anyway.


----------



## CurlyRose

jbell157 said:


> Ok, I've got pregnancy insomnia now. I slept horribly last night and I'm so exhausted. Also, I got eaten up by some fire ants and my knee is the size of a grape fruit. I can hardly walk and I have so much to do today. :(

Ouch! What a combination too, that's not fair!

I've been making use of my free dental care this morning, however due to being first tri, my horrible toothache will have to wait. Dentist can see no real reason for the pain, and feels risk of any treatment is just too high this trimester, so will revisit I'm the next one. Can't say I'm thrilled about the wait, but pleased that I can avoid things that may harm the embryo.


----------



## CurlyRose

Also, loving all the animal pics! I only went for mine because I had no profile pic, love that it's a trend :)


----------



## NDH

efairie said:


> Hi Ladies
> I just got a suprise BFP ! We had planned to try in July/August after just moving house ! With the move I didnt track my cycle last month , so when it happend I can only guess ;-). By my sketchy dates I'm due 21st March.
> Happy healthy 9 months to everyone <3

Congrats thats exactly my story too haha. I literally git y bfp the morning after we moved after realising I was late as the move hadkeso occupied i didn't track my cycle at all. (I do happen to know when I conceived though as we only dtd once...)


----------



## azure girl

NDH said:


> efairie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I just got a suprise BFP ! We had planned to try in July/August after just moving house ! With the move I didnt track my cycle last month , so when it happend I can only guess ;-). By my sketchy dates I'm due 21st March.
> Happy healthy 9 months to everyone <3
> 
> Congrats thats exactly my story too haha. I literally git y bfp the morning after we moved after realising I was late as the move hadkeso occupied i didn't track my cycle at all. (I do happen to know when I conceived though as we only dtd once...)Click to expand...

Yup, we weren't going to try until Late September, but while moving cross country we had too much fun and I just decided to take a test. Faint BFP on a wondfo...I think I was 9 dpo. Oh well, I am very excited!

Just got my first US date, August 3 and getting excited! 20 days!

NDH, that makes me feel better. I don't have nausea, I never had any with DS, so that isn't worrying me. I honestly wouldn't know I am pregnant if it weren't for the missing period.


----------



## joo

Congrats and welcome to all the new mamas-to-be :wave:

Shout out to the ladies talking about anxiety disorders. I have had mine for most of my life, I had a relapse in my last pregnancy but since having my daughter I had a penny drop kind of moment and things have gradually fallen in to place. It hasn't gone, but I am finding it easier to manage and it's been over a year since I haven't needed therapy! WIN! :)

Disney - good luck for your early ultrasound on Friday, hope all goes well. Same to any other mamas having a scan this week if I missed you.




CurlyRose said:


> I cannot stop eating, whenever I am hungry I feel sick, but I have probably had about 4000 calories today, carb carb carb! I am going to be a whale size if I'm not careful, so going to have to go back to more mindful eating from tomorrow.

Haha this was me the first time around. Eating stopped the nausea but sometimes within minutes of finishing it was back! I grazed all day. Luckily I only gained 14lb which was gone within a couple of months after birth, so you might surprise yourself :)



Beeka said:


> OK.....be honest.....
> 
> Who is still testing daily?? Or is it only me :blush:

I did two tests the day I got my BFP, then one test last week. I'm with BellaRosa - I'm scared to test now in case I get a BFN. I'm not really having any symptoms now.



BellaRosa8302 said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.
> 
> So bloated...I look further along.
> 
> That's reassuring as I've not been feeling any breast pain/tenderness, but I guess after nearly 2 years of breastfeeding then they don't need to change much.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still breastfeeding???
> 
> Joo, maybe you can weigh in too...
> 
> Breastfeeding while newly pregnant - mine are sooo sore!!!! Nothing I can't handle, but every time DD latches on I cringe! What are your experiences so far?!Click to expand...

Yes, my boobs and nipples were very tender before I got my BFP at about 4+3. I was cringing when DD latched on too, like when she was newborn. My DD has lost a bit of interest in nursing, feeds are getting shorter and she sometimes says no. We've had a slight change in routine meaning I can't nurse before breakfast anymore and sometimes she doesn't nap, so doesn't have her wake up milk. She is cutting back molars at the moment so this could account for the discomfort and loss of interest (I hope!!) rather than the pregnancy. Apparently pregnancy can alter the taste, has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Radiance

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> Just found out im expecting. Baby is due 27th March Apparently :haha:

Congratulations!! I think we are the only ones at the end right now! :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

No more tests for me!! I only took two with my last baby. I've taken one (or two... :blush:) everyday the past three days. I THINK today is a little darker then yesterdays but I am not sure. Anxiety. :wacko:


----------



## SarahLou372

Radiance - so we are :)

Can you ladies help at all? I just rang my gynae unit as I took femara to get pregnant and the nurse said there nothing they can do until I'm CD37! And I have to test again on that day and then ring up to confirm and book a scan! But 6 weeks is earliest they can scan apparently


----------



## bombshellmom

MissingBubs said:


> I'm going to try to relax with the line comparison thing and try and enjoy this. I felt sick this morning and could only manage 1/3 of my breakfast! That's got to be a good sign. Got an early scan booked for 6th Aug due to history of ectopic and mc (sorry if I've over mentioned that)

Hoping this bean is sticky and in the right place for ya!! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Radiance said:


> No more tests for me!! I only took two with my last baby. I've taken one (or two... :blush:) everyday the past three days. I THINK today is a little darker then yesterdays but I am not sure. Anxiety. :wacko:

Hehe! I will test until I get that Pregnant 3+ sign on the digitals :haha: 

I don't know how to not test anymore...I like seeing the plus signs come up!

Try not to get anxiety as the HCG doubles every 2 days so even if your line stays almost the same it'll be alright :) :hugs: not to worry


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

bombshellmom said:


> Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D

Yes! I started doing weekly photos at the 4 week mark :) I just look fat but still lol


----------



## SarahLou372

I have heartburn ladies! :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Woah, the thread moved so quickly yesterday that I had a lot of catching up to do today! :haha:

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: to the new ladies, H&H 9 months to all of you! :wave: :flower:

Radiance it's so good to see you in here hun! You probably don't remember me but we were in WTT together. I'm sorry for all of your losses and I really hope that this is your sticky rainbow baby. :hugs:

To those that are worrying about tests getting darker, it takes at least 48 hours for HCG levels to double so you should only be seeing a test that's darker than the one before every 2-3 days. I'm 17 DPO today and my test line FINALLY became as dark at the control line this morning. My test yesterday and the day before were quite a bit lighter. In fact the last time I had a test that looked darker than the last was at 14 DPO, so I had 3 days of tests in a row that looked the same.

Good luck with your scan dates, ladies! My first one is on August 10th and I'm super excited to see my little peanut. :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Doe anyone know how to get the March Monkeys on to the signature? :shrug:

:dohh:


----------



## KalonKiki

SarahLou372 said:


> Doe anyone know how to get the March Monkeys on to the signature? :shrug:
> 
> :dohh:

Copy this code and paste it into your signature. Remove the spaces to get the banner to show up.

[ url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html" ][img ]https://i61.tinypic.com/11r54cl.jpg[ /img][ /url]


----------



## stuckinoki

KalonKiki said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Doe anyone know how to get the March Monkeys on to the signature? :shrug:
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Copy this code and paste it into your signature. Remove the spaces to get the banner to show up.
> 
> [ url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html" ][img ]https://i61.tinypic.com/11r54cl.jpg[ /img][ /url]Click to expand...

Are these all listed on the first page? I'm on mobile so it's difficult to scan, if not maybe we can list them all for new ladies :)


----------



## stuckinoki

I met with my PCM this morning, a little sad that he isn't an OB because he was amazing. Actually listened and wrote the scrips I need for my medical protocol. 

Maybe I'm hormonal but it was so nice to have someone actually listen to me. After 6 years it's difficult to meet new doctors and have them treat you like an idiot. My last I walked out and told him that I probably know more about conception and early pregnancy than he did (in my defense he was being a royal ass)

Now I just need to find a high risk doctor in my area that will take me as a patient. After all of my losses it's become difficult to find a provider that will take me on because it hurts their numbers. Lol


----------



## CurlyRose

bombshellmom said:


> Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D

I have done my four weeks one, but it's just deeply unflattering bloat. I'll do another at 6, and then every two weeks until things start to change. I am not happy about looking at myself from such a view for no benefit!


----------



## Beankeeper

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Eugh, I wish I were more like you kittykat, I have eaten so much that it's now keeping me awake. Preggo slow digestion is a killer and going to be a whole night reminder that I need to eat in moderation, no matter how less sick I feel after all the food! Feeling very sorry for myself right now, exhausted and unable to sleep :(
> 
> Surely I'm not the only one making this sort of idiot mistake?
> 
> With DS I wasn't sick, and it looks to be the same with this LO. I eat so much, I gained more than recommended for the first trimester, but overall still only gained 35 lbs. And the Dr wasn't too upset, I am pretty small to start.
> 
> My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.
> 
> So bloated...I look further along.Click to expand...
> 
> That's reassuring as I've not been feeling any breast pain/tenderness, but I guess after nearly 2 years of breastfeeding then they don't need to change much.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still breastfeeding???
> 
> Joo, maybe you can weigh in too...
> 
> Breastfeeding while newly pregnant - mine are sooo sore!!!! Nothing I can't handle, but every time DD latches on I cringe! What are your experiences so far?!Click to expand...

Not anymore, I was at the beginning of my last pregnancy but stopped as it was so painful & he kept telling me it had gone. I went on to miscarry at 14+2, so the whole thing was bitter sweet. He was quite happy though, didn't seem to mind xx


----------



## joo

Aww beankeeper that really does sound bittersweet. My DD comes off the breast a lot sooner and says it's all gone, I'm terrified I'm losing my supply.

As for bump pics - I had a lovely set of bump pics last time but from about 30 weeks I was unlucky enough to start getting stretch marks and by the end my bump was covered. Don't fancy doing them this time now. Can't wait to start seeing everyone's bumps :) xx


----------



## Fezzle

Hi all! I got my BFP on Friday (13dpo) with a 1-2 weeks on the digi. I got the 2-3 weeks yesterday, so all good so far.

I had a mc at 5w6d in Dec and a CP at 4w2d in May so I'm really hoping this is a sticky one. My due date would be around 19 March 2016- about a month after my 40th birthday! First one for me and DH (who will be 40 in Sept.).

My main symptoms have been sore boobs, also some tiredness and nausea. I feel constantly hungry but then nothing sounds good to eat.

I'm planning on doing another digi on Monday next week and really hoping I see the 3+. That's my first hurdle- the next one is to get past when we lost the one in Dec, then the next one is for everything to be ok at a private scan around 7 weeks. That's as far as I'm trying to think ahead now though!


----------



## efairie

NDH said:


> efairie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> I just got a suprise BFP ! We had planned to try in July/August after just moving house ! With the move I didnt track my cycle last month , so when it happend I can only guess ;-). By my sketchy dates I'm due 21st March.
> Happy healthy 9 months to everyone <3
> 
> Congrats thats exactly my story too haha. I literally git y bfp the morning after we moved after realising I was late as the move hadkeso occupied i didn't track my cycle at all. (I do happen to know when I conceived though as we only dtd once...)Click to expand...

Ooh congrats to too !! 
Glad I'm not alone ! Yep same , except I cant remember when that one time was haha :wacko:


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo hoo fezzle! Glad to see you here !!


----------



## Fezzle

stuckinoki said:


> Woo hoo fezzle! Glad to see you here !!

I hope we both get to stay!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

booked my appointment with the midwife for next thursday, will be 6 weeks 2 days..... very excited lol, dont know why really hee hee :haha: as they dont do anything at this appointment. 
I am waiting to get past the 6 weeks 5 day mark as that was when i bled in my last pregnancy.... thankfully went on to have a lovely little boy and they thought the bleeding was implantation or something, but still very scary..... so in my mind this is a hurdle i would like to cross this time round.:flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome Radiance, ruby83, SarahLou372, efairie and Fezzle :flower:

I had my first midwife appointment on Friday and my booking in appointment will be 30th July so only a couple of weeks to go :happydance: Guessing my NHS 12 week scan will be around 20th August. We had early scans at 8 weeks with our DDs but just can't stretch to it this time around so 12 weeks it shall be! I'm hoping to get a 3D scan as an early xmas present at around 28 weeks, definitely don't want to miss out on that :)

I'm going to do some thread 'housekeeping' and put all the group graphics plus the animal names on the first post so they're easily found :thumbup:


----------



## Beeka

CB digi still says 1-2 and I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: 

Something just doesn't feel right. Can't do anything except wait!


----------



## joo

Beeka :hugs: Is it possible you O'd later than you thought? Keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely xx


----------



## Beeka

joo said:


> Beeka :hugs: Is it possible you O'd later than you thought? Keeping my fingers crossed for you lovely xx

Thank you :hugs: but I don't think there is much hope :cry: I use a sperm donor and last donation was 24th June which is the day I ovulated. I'm so upset.


----------



## joo

Oh no, sorry to read that. Hoping for the best for you xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Beeka said:


> CB digi still says 1-2 and I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Something just doesn't feel right. Can't do anything except wait!

Hoping for the best for you :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Beeka said:


> CB digi still says 1-2 and I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Something just doesn't feel right. Can't do anything except wait!

Was it fmu? 

I hope everything is alright :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Finally found a provider willing to take me on as a patient!!!

She wants to meet me and chat tomorrow and hopefully she will take me so I don't have to be referred out to another specialist. 

Part of me is hoping she will try and do an US but the other part of me doesn't want it yet!

Fx fx fx

We've never made it this far before <3


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: Beeka, keeping fc for you!
Sounds exciting stuckinoki, hope the provider is a good fit for you. I definitely think that this is your sticky bean! :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Beeka try jot to worry til you get bloods dobw. The weeks indicators aren't exactly reliable. There was a lady on here who was still getting 2-3 weeks when her bloods came back over 7000 so she should definitely have been getting 3+


----------



## NDH

And Stucki I'm glad you found a provider to take you on. it makes me angry that their concern is their stats over your well-being :grr:


----------



## Radiance

bombshellmom said:


> Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D

The bloat for #10 is real... Let me tell you! :haha:


----------



## mlw24

I'm due March 23rd!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Beeka said:


> CB digi still says 1-2 and I'm 5 weeks tomorrow :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Something just doesn't feel right. Can't do anything except wait!

Sorry girl - try not to worry too much, I know that is hard to do right now but maybe there isn't anything wrong. Have you tried taking other tests? Are the lines still dark? Maybe try a different brand of digital?

When do you plan on going in to the doctor? If it makes you feel better, you can always go into the ER and see what is going on. Not sure if that'd be an option for you but if I was that freaked out over it or concerned I'd go.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NDH said:


> Bella I'm still bfing and don't have any tenderness when feeding - unless she yanks it in a funny angle or something. I did have a couple days of random tenderness like when my shirt rubbed against my boobs when I reached up or something.
> but I've never had breast tenderness in pregnancy before anyway.

Thanks NDH! Keep me posted as to how nursing is going for you! 



joo said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> OK.....be honest.....
> 
> Who is still testing daily?? Or is it only me :blush:
> 
> I did two tests the day I got my BFP, then one test last week. I'm with BellaRosa - I'm scared to test now in case I get a BFN. I'm not really having any symptoms now.
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beankeeper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> My boobs have only been a little tender on the sides, not like last time when my nipple were hurting. I read you don't always feel tender breasts like the first pregnancy since your breasts were completing their final maturation during the first pregnancy.
> 
> So bloated...I look further along.Click to expand...
> 
> That's reassuring as I've not been feeling any breast pain/tenderness, but I guess after nearly 2 years of breastfeeding then they don't need to change much.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you still breastfeeding???
> 
> Joo, maybe you can weigh in too...
> 
> Breastfeeding while newly pregnant - mine are sooo sore!!!! Nothing I can't handle, but every time DD latches on I cringe! What are your experiences so far?!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my boobs and nipples were very tender before I got my BFP at about 4+3. I was cringing when DD latched on too, like when she was newborn. My DD has lost a bit of interest in nursing, feeds are getting shorter and she sometimes says no. We've had a slight change in routine meaning I can't nurse before breakfast anymore and sometimes she doesn't nap, so doesn't have her wake up milk. She is cutting back molars at the moment so this could account for the discomfort and loss of interest (I hope!!) rather than the pregnancy. Apparently pregnancy can alter the taste, has anyone else heard this?Click to expand...

Awwww. Yes, I've heard that. My DD is actually taking in MORE feeds... She had been down to 3x per day, and now every time she gets the teensiest bump or bruise it's "na-nas make all better?" :dohh:



SarahLou372 said:


> Radiance - so we are :)
> 
> Can you ladies help at all? I just rang my gynae unit as I took femara to get pregnant and the nurse said there nothing they can do until I'm CD37! And I have to test again on that day and then ring up to confirm and book a scan! But 6 weeks is earliest they can scan apparently

Mine's not til 8 weeks too.... I feel your impatience!!! 



bombshellmom said:


> Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D

Yes! I took a 3 week shot :haha: and am overdue for my 4 week shot. Trying to get a weekly belly shot this time because I didn't always get one last pregnancy! It's nice to load them on to the baby bump app too :)



joo said:


> Aww beankeeper that really does sound bittersweet. My DD comes off the breast a lot sooner and says it's all gone, I'm terrified I'm losing my supply.
> 
> As for bump pics - I had a lovely set of bump pics last time but from about 30 weeks I was unlucky enough to start getting stretch marks and by the end my bump was covered. Don't fancy doing them this time now. Can't wait to start seeing everyone's bumps :) xx

Be proud of your tiger stripes! You earned every last one! And bump pics can be of covered bumps! Mine are! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

.hopeful.one. said:


> Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.

So far I haven't been having any issues with that - but I know I probably will once I hit 6 weeks. Hope you feel better!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

bombshellmom said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.
> 
> So far I haven't been having any issues with that - but I know I probably will once I hit 6 weeks. Hope you feel better!Click to expand...

Thanks! It hit for me just a few days before 6 weeks. It's definitely not fun but it is reassuring that things must be going well. I can't complain too much.


----------



## Camichelle

Welcome to the new bfps! What an active thread. Question for you ladies, anyone having low back pain that seems to be concentrated on one side in what I would think is the ovary area. I've been getting a dull throbbing in my low back in the left side and its freaking me out a bit. It's nothing really painful just like a dull throbbing ache or pulling sensation but it's not comfortable. I'm only 5+2 so I don't think i could be feeling an ectopic this early. No other cramping really. It comes and goes. I've heard it could be the corpus luteum... Anyone having anything similar?


----------



## SilasLove

I got a quant blood draw today and I'll have my second on Thursday. Then Dr said we will schedule an u/s.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats to the new :bfp:, H&H 9 months! :wave: :flower:

Oh my gosh, Fezzle! I'm so excited to see you in here. I remember you from Melly and Confuzion's journals, I really hope that this is your sticky rainbow. :hugs:
Also we're due date buddies. :happydance:

Thanks Buttercup for agreeing to put the banners and Mama Animal list on the first page, it will be so much easier to keep track of everything. :thumbup:

I'm really hoping that this is a lucky thread for us all, FXed that we all have healthy babies that we'll get to meet between February-April. :D


----------



## Fezzle

I just realised this morning we have a chance for a leap day baby- I was born in a leap year- two weeks before the leap day though! I think it would be cool, though I also don't want to be that early.


----------



## kittykat7210

I think i'm out guys, my cramps are getting worse, getting quite painful now and i feel like i did last time :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## CurlyRose

Fezzle said:


> I just realised this morning we have a chance for a leap day baby- I was born in a leap year- two weeks before the leap day though! I think it would be cool, though I also don't want to be that early.

That would be amazing! Wouldn't be too early for those of us at the start of the month either! Surely someone will manage it?

Kittykat, I really hope you're not out and it's just something stretching or settling. :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: kittycat! Hoping for the best for you! :hug:


----------



## Natasha2605

stuckinoki said:


> Finally found a provider willing to take me on as a patient!!!
> 
> She wants to meet me and chat tomorrow and hopefully she will take me so I don't have to be referred out to another specialist.
> 
> Part of me is hoping she will try and do an US but the other part of me doesn't want it yet!
> 
> Fx fx fx
> 
> We've never made it this far before <3

Thats great, fingers crossed they take you on! One less thing to worry about!

I'm heading off out for lunch with OH and the kiddies. Frankie and Benny's, cannot wait! 

Hope everyone has a lovely afternoon. :flower:

Whoever it is that updates the first post, can you put my due date as 15/3 please? Since I'm unsure where I am between 4 and 6 weeks I'm setting myself to 5 so I should only be a week out either way :) Thank you.


----------



## svaughn8814

Can I join you ladies? I am due March 21st! I got my BFP on Monday. So excited not to have to endure being the most pregnant during the summer months.


----------



## SarahLou372

So I spoken to the gynae unit again today because my pregnancy test is the same as yesterday still dark.. my hcg injection was 2 weeks ago tomorrow. And I'm CD25 toady. They want me to wait till CD 37 and test again then they will book me in for a scan.. they saying it could still be the injection. Which I think is wrong or it wouldn't be progressing like it is it would be getting fainter. And since my last two cycles with hcg shot all my test have been as white as a sheet.. even the same time now as last month. I tested for 7dpo-14dpo last two cycles and all :bfn: not even a faint line then af arrived. This time 10,11 and 12 dpo pressing :bfp: 

I miscarried at 5 weeks last time and I cant even find out how to get a beta hcg :cry:

In the bottom test is todays PM test at 12dpo just not wrote on it yet.
 



Attached Files:







11694873_864839476897026_5052411816008962853_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dawnlouise30

To the lady who is still getting 1-2 weeks on a clearblue digital....... I only ever got that with my son, even when 8 weeks pregnant. It scared me to death, hence why i have only done 1 digital this pregnancy. I hope your bean is a sticky one xxxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Take it easy, i pray bean sticks for you xxxxx





kittykat7210 said:


> I think i'm out guys, my cramps are getting worse, getting quite painful now and i feel like i did last time :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

kittykat7210 said:


> I think i'm out guys, my cramps are getting worse, getting quite painful now and i feel like i did last time :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Praying for you and baby. Stay positive hun. :hugs:


----------



## struth

.hopeful.one. said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.
> 
> So far I haven't been having any issues with that - but I know I probably will once I hit 6 weeks. Hope you feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It hit for me just a few days before 6 weeks. It's definitely not fun but it is reassuring that things must be going well. I can't complain too much.Click to expand...

I'm struggling too! The last four days have been bad. I'm reassured but also slightly scared as I had ms with my first until 18 weeks and I really don't want that again!!

They say ginger is good, boiled sweets to suck on, some swear by sickness bands but I found the only thing that relieved it was eating but that only lasted a short time. I hope you find something that makes yours better :hugs:


----------



## struth

Kittycat and Beeka-thinking of both of you and hoping for sticky beans for you xx


----------



## bombshellmom

I think I'm probably 4 weeks now, or at least a day away from 4 weeks but haven't had much nausea the last 2 days, I get kinda worried but then I remember I only have slight heartburn and nausea during the very beginning when I miss my period. That's how my DD and mc was. Wow just barely 4 weeks.

This pregnancy is going to drag on lol.


----------



## bombshellmom

Dawnlouise30 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Take it easy, i pray bean sticks for you xxxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> I think i'm out guys, my cramps are getting worse, getting quite painful now and i feel like i did last time :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Are you going in to get it checked out? ER?
If the pain is bad maybe to reassure you, you can go in and get checked out? Hope everything is alright xoxo :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

struth said:


> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.
> 
> So far I haven't been having any issues with that - but I know I probably will once I hit 6 weeks. Hope you feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It hit for me just a few days before 6 weeks. It's definitely not fun but it is reassuring that things must be going well. I can't complain too much.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm struggling too! The last four days have been bad. I'm reassured but also slightly scared as I had ms with my first until 18 weeks and I really don't want that again!!
> 
> They say ginger is good, boiled sweets to suck on, some swear by sickness bands but I found the only thing that relieved it was eating but that only lasted a short time. I hope you find something that makes yours better :hugs:Click to expand...

Lots of ladies use lemonade. The acid reacts to the bile and helps (though what works for one doesn't always work for the other) my sister has two kids and swore by it. Worth a shot, right?


----------



## stuckinoki

Killing time before my appointment and hoping everything goes smoothly!

No real symptoms yet other than dry mouth and gross aftertaste from everything. Boobs are a little sore and still getting little cramps on and off. 

I hope I like this OB and that she likes me. 

But for now, I've got to kill another 20 minutes so that I can arrive unreasonably early for my 1330 appointment!


----------



## Ostara84

Hi everyone!

I had an early scan today (I've got a scan booked at our ivf clinic next Wednesday, but I'm too impatient even for that so we booked a private one today!) and we're having twins! I can't believe it! I'm so relieved that we saw two healthy heartbeats, but twins brings a whole new set of anxieties! Praying that they both stay with us and I'm so glad we only have to wait a week to see them again!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ostara84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had an early scan today (I've got a scan booked at our ivf clinic next Wednesday, but I'm too impatient even for that so we booked a private one today!) and we're having twins! I can't believe it! I'm so relieved that we saw two healthy heartbeats, but twins brings a whole new set of anxieties! Praying that they both stay with us and I'm so glad we only have to wait a week to see them again!!

Congratulations!!! That's amazing!


----------



## joo

Ostara84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had an early scan today (I've got a scan booked at our ivf clinic next Wednesday, but I'm too impatient even for that so we booked a private one today!) and we're having twins! I can't believe it! I'm so relieved that we saw two healthy heartbeats, but twins brings a whole new set of anxieties! Praying that they both stay with us and I'm so glad we only have to wait a week to see them again!!

That's brilliant news! It's funny because I was catching up on this thread this morning and I actually wondered when the twinnies would start rolling in! So exciting! :)


----------



## joo

BellaRosa8302 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else taking belly shots yet? I have mine up on my journal - cannot wait to post them all over FB :D
> 
> Yes! I took a 3 week shot :haha: and am overdue for my 4 week shot. Trying to get a weekly belly shot this time because I didn't always get one last pregnancy! It's nice to load them on to the baby bump app too :)
> 
> 
> 
> joo said:
> 
> 
> Aww beankeeper that really does sound bittersweet. My DD comes off the breast a lot sooner and says it's all gone, I'm terrified I'm losing my supply.
> 
> As for bump pics - I had a lovely set of bump pics last time but from about 30 weeks I was unlucky enough to start getting stretch marks and by the end my bump was covered. Don't fancy doing them this time now. Can't wait to start seeing everyone's bumps :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Be proud of your tiger stripes! You earned every last one! And bump pics can be of covered bumps! Mine are! :)Click to expand...

Aww thanks :) I'm not really bothered I have them, but I'm not one for exposing them either haha. I will enable up doing covered bump pics but probably a bit further on when noticeable through clothes. Or I might just start now and do black and white!


----------



## Fezzle

Ostara84 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I had an early scan today (I've got a scan booked at our ivf clinic next Wednesday, but I'm too impatient even for that so we booked a private one today!) and we're having twins! I can't believe it! I'm so relieved that we saw two healthy heartbeats, but twins brings a whole new set of anxieties! Praying that they both stay with us and I'm so glad we only have to wait a week to see them again!!

Wow- congrats!!!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations Ostara!


----------



## Natasha2605

Wow. Congratulations Ostara. That is amazing news!!

I did something crazy today. I was in mamas and papas with OH and the girls having a browse and on impulse opened an account and paid towards a swing and moses basket for my little spud. Got to be optimistic eh :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Oh hello mood swings and over emotional irritability. I just cried at poor oh for, essentially, wanting to sit down and eat his tea while I was in the kitchen washing up. Whoops!


----------



## bombshellmom

Congratulations, Ostara!!! Twins, wow! :) do you have any symptoms that could indicate twins? I have a weird feeling I'm having twins as well but won't know for a while of course lol.


----------



## Left wonderin

Twins how amazing !!!! Eeeek you must have got some SUPRISE :) I think I'd secretly like them ... OH would just about pass out lol..... 

Got my date for a scan 19th August . Seems a life time away !! To amuse myself did another digi . Got my 3+ so no more testing ..... Well I'm going to try not to test again lol.... 

I am waiting patiently for my ms to kick in . On my last 2 pregnancies it didn't kick in till around 6-7 weeks and stayed till 32 weeks !!!!! But I would welcome it for some reassurance right now :)


----------



## jbell157

Have my first scan July 30th. It seems so close but far away at the same time. I'll be just about 7 weeks. I tried to push it back farther but nothing worked with my schedule. 

Curly rose I know what you mean about being emotional. I cried while watching Cars because Lightning McQueen helped the king.:wacko:


----------



## struth

stuckinoki said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .hopeful.one. said:
> 
> 
> Ahh! The ms is killing me today. I can't keep anything down :( Is anyone else having issues with it? Any good tricks? I've been drinking ginger ale and trying to eat a little something every few hours but it's still bad.
> 
> So far I haven't been having any issues with that - but I know I probably will once I hit 6 weeks. Hope you feel better!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! It hit for me just a few days before 6 weeks. It's definitely not fun but it is reassuring that things must be going well. I can't complain too much.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm struggling too! The last four days have been bad. I'm reassured but also slightly scared as I had ms with my first until 18 weeks and I really don't want that again!!
> 
> They say ginger is good, boiled sweets to suck on, some swear by sickness bands but I found the only thing that relieved it was eating but that only lasted a short time. I hope you find something that makes yours better :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of ladies use lemonade. The acid reacts to the bile and helps (though what works for one doesn't always work for the other) my sister has two kids and swore by it. Worth a shot, right?Click to expand...

Ooh-I haven't tried lemonade. I'll get some tomorrow. Anything is worth a try xx


----------



## struth

Congratulations Ostara! So excited for you xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome and congrats mlw24 and svaughn8814! :flower:
Hope all is OK kittycat, thinking of you! :hugs:
Congrats on the twinnies Ostara, that's amazing news! :happydance:


----------



## Beeka

Twins!! How exciting!! Congratulations!

Hope all is okay Kittycat :hugs:

Didn't do a digi today - only one left and will use it IF this pregnancy lasts until 6 weeks. 

Took a FRER instead and I think my tests are starting to get lighter. I'm really hoping I'm wrong but at this stage my HCG should be so high that the control line is so light. I hate not knowing. 

I would like to go to EPU but don't believe you can see much on a scan at 5 weeks. Could maybe ask for bloods. This is a pic of FRER progression....do you see what I mean?
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## stuckinoki

Forgot my wallet!!!! Omg. Is this baby brain already?!?!

They couldn't see me without my insurance card but rescheduled for the 30th for my appointment and US!

Now to patiently wait until then.


----------



## Natasha2605

Beeka said:


> Twins!! How exciting!! Congratulations!
> 
> Hope all is okay Kittycat :hugs:
> 
> Didn't do a digi today - only one left and will use it IF this pregnancy lasts until 6 weeks.
> 
> Took a FRER instead and I think my tests are starting to get lighter. I'm really hoping I'm wrong but at this stage my HCG should be so high that the control line is so light. I hate not knowing.
> 
> I would like to go to EPU but don't believe you can see much on a scan at 5 weeks. Could maybe ask for bloods. This is a pic of FRER progression....do you see what I mean?

I think they look good :hugs:

I'm sure they can seen something on a scan at five weeks xx


----------



## Beeka

Natasha2605 said:


> Beeka said:
> 
> 
> Twins!! How exciting!! Congratulations!
> 
> Hope all is okay Kittycat :hugs:
> 
> Didn't do a digi today - only one left and will use it IF this pregnancy lasts until 6 weeks.
> 
> Took a FRER instead and I think my tests are starting to get lighter. I'm really hoping I'm wrong but at this stage my HCG should be so high that the control line is so light. I hate not knowing.
> 
> I would like to go to EPU but don't believe you can see much on a scan at 5 weeks. Could maybe ask for bloods. This is a pic of FRER progression....do you see what I mean?
> 
> I think they look good :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure they can seen something on a scan at five weeks xxClick to expand...

With my previous MC I'm sure I remember one of the doctors saying you can't see anything on a scan if HCG is below 1500 - mine must be as I've not got past 1-2 on digi. :shrug:


----------



## Beeka

stuckinoki said:


> Forgot my wallet!!!! Omg. Is this baby brain already?!?!
> 
> They couldn't see me without my insurance card but rescheduled for the 30th for my appointment and US!
> 
> Now to patiently wait until then.

Oh noooo!!!! Defo baby brain and it only gets worse :haha:

Not sure how patient I'd be...that's a whole 15 days away!


----------



## Left wonderin

Those Tess look good to me .. I don't see any lightening of the lines . I see super progression :) try not worry . One digi means nothing , they can be way off .


----------



## struth

Please don't worry about a digi-they are notoriously crap. The lines on your FRERs look great to me. They are super dark. 

I think you are right that the EPU would be unlikely top scan you at 5 weeks. They scanned my at 6 weeks when I was pregnant with my son but they wouldn't do it before then. 

I know it is really difficult but try to put that digi out of your mind-right now you are pregnant and I'm hoping it is super sticky for you xx


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Just had to jump in here & say I can't believe there's already a new March group! :) My baby girl was born in March of this year. Anyway, congrats to you all!!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## littlelily

Wow ladies, we have been busy :) 
Hope you are all ok and trying not to worry too much.

Mama Duck, how is the tooth? 
Mama Lion, feeling better? 

Beeker, try not to worry, your lines look good.

Sounds like a lot of us are impatiently waiting for scans. Got a 7 wk one next wk but not got a date for my 12 wk yet.


----------



## jbell157

Mama Fox I'm feeling much better today, thanks for asking :) I iced my knee and refused to itch it and the swelling has almost completely gone. Now its just like itchy mosquito bites. I'm lucky it wasn't worse as I am allergic to the buggers.

Stucki our ultrasounds are the same day! I'm super excited but nervous as well. Hope the little beans are growning and thriving! And yes it could be baby brain already. I think we get so caught up with everything that is happening and bam! No brain :wacko:

I'm not sure if pregnancy cravings can happen this early but today I have wanted mexican, McDonald's fries (I'm not a fan of McD so it was weird), macaroni and cheese, and I just made brownies! I can't wait for them to cool!!!


----------



## KatOro

Just got my bloods done. I swear there were 10 vials! My intake appointment and first ob appt (with dating ultrasound) isn't until 9 weeks. That seems like so long. I'm used to scans around 7 weeks. Wonder if it's because it's a military hospital. 

Jbell, I have hankerings for random foods lately too. Today was brownies and subs.


----------



## stuckinoki

Katoro we dropped to standard because I wasnt waiting until 10 weeks for my intake appointment. 

Tricare standard covers 100% maternity and you can opt back into prime penalty free once ever 12 months. 

I want civilian OB for this pregnancy.


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Hey mommies!! I'm 4weeks and 5 days I'll be 5weeks on Thursday! My due date is March 17, 2015!! After successfully giving birth to my little girl in April of last year I fell pregant in October with twins and lost them at 8weeks last month we decided to try again and I lost it at 5 weeks (june 11) and immeadiatley fell pregnant again concieved around june 23-24 and got a bfp on 11dpo praying for a sticky bean this time!! 

This is baby#3 for us We have a 4year old who will be 5 in October and an almost 17month old she's a mess lol!!! I'm 25 and my husband is 30!!

Hope you ladies are feeling hreat great and as excited as I am!!
Momma Frog


----------



## bombshellmom

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Hey mommies!! I'm 4weeks and 5 days I'll be 5weeks on Thursday! My due date is March 17, 2015!! After successfully giving birth to my little girl in April of last year I fell pregant in October with twins and lost them at 8weeks last month we decided to try again and I lost it at 5 weeks (june 11) and immeadiatley fell pregnant again concieved around june 23-24 and got a bfp on 11dpo praying for a sticky bean this time!!
> 
> This is baby#3 for us We have a 4year old who will be 5 in October and an almost 17month old she's a mess lol!!! I'm 25 and my husband is 30!!
> 
> Hope you ladies are feeling hreat great and as excited as I am!!
> Momma Frog

Hi! FX for you! Sorry about your losses, girl! <3


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I meant 2016* lol


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Thank you bombshell &#128512; I hope you have a happy healthy 9mnths also


----------



## bombshellmom

Workinonbaby2 said:


> Thank you bombshell &#128512; I hope you have a happy healthy 9mnths also

Thanks girl! We just had a mc as well, in December, so the anxiety is hitting lol!
I don't have a job right now, just stay home with DD and a new pup (ugh. this dog is killing me lol I've never raised any animals myself before so this is a bit tough for me the whole potty training process, chewing and digging EVERYTHING) so I just have all day to wonder and think about what if we lose this one, etc. Are you doing anything to keep those thoughts away?


----------



## maybebayb

Hi ladies I have been reading from the start buy haven't commented yet! I am pregnant with #3, think I'm due about March 11. Have had an ectopic before so have been having hcg monitoring and an early scan tomorrow where I should be 6 weeks. Fingers crossed the little bobbin is in the right place. 

I look forward to the journey with you lovelies over the next 8 months :)


----------



## NDH

Welcome to the new ladies and congrats!

Wow Otara twins how exciting!

For those of you experiencing anxiety about mc, I've had 4 losses since November and have discovered colouring is a great thing to do when I'm feeling anxious. I'm colouring a specific birth affirmations book, but there are loads of free adult colouring pages as well as dozens of books you can buy. I'm really finding it therapeutic and calming just to colour for a bit when I start to worry.


----------



## littlelily

MaybeBab, good luck with your scan today.


----------



## Nikki1979

Can I be Mama Koala?


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> Wow ladies, we have been busy :)
> Hope you are all ok and trying not to worry too much.
> 
> Mama Duck, how is the tooth?
> Mama Lion, feeling better?
> 
> Beeker, try not to worry, your lines look good.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us are impatiently waiting for scans. Got a 7 wk one next wk but not got a date for my 12 wk yet.

Tooth is sore, but now I know it's not showing any signs of infection, it is more manageable, except when it is keeping me away during my already crap day sleep (back on nights).

Wish my scan was next week, it's only another week away, but despite having told quite a few people, plus horrendous nausea, I just don't feel actually pregnant yet!


----------



## NDH

Aww mama duck I'm sorry you're having tooth problems too :( I'm suffering with wisdom tooth pain right now and its no fun at all. I'm kinda worried this one is deciding to come in sideways this time and will end up destroying my other molars in the process but the pain is less than it was two days ago so I'm hoping its retreated again and will either come back at the right angle or just stay dormant again til after the baby is born. The other three have each taken an eternity of up and down to finally settle but they've all fit in my mouth at least and haven't caused me any real drama but this last one is a right pain.


----------



## joo

I took another test this morning, getting a bit panicky at lack of symptoms! I have had a niggling headache for a few days though and a wave of nausea this morning (but could just be because of the headache).

I will definitely be looking in to those adult colouring books, I've seen them pop up a few times on my social media and thought it was right up my street :)


----------



## NDH

https://www.etsy.com/au/listing/225905625/soften-open-release-a-coloring-book-of
This is the specific colouring book I got, if anyone wants something birth specific, but like I said there are heaps out there in all styles :)

Here's the first page that I've been working on with watercolour pencils
 



Attached Files:







birth affirmation.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Workinonbaby2

bombshellmom said:


> Workinonbaby2 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you bombshell &#128512; I hope you have a happy healthy 9mnths also
> 
> Thanks girl! We just had a mc as well, in December, so the anxiety is hitting lol!
> I don't have a job right now, just stay home with DD and a new pup (ugh. this dog is killing me lol I've never raised any animals myself before so this is a bit tough for me the whole potty training process, chewing and digging EVERYTHING) so I just have all day to wonder and think about what if we lose this one, etc. Are you doing anything to keep those thoughts away?Click to expand...


Wow our days are just alike lol! I'm not working either right now stay home with my ds and dd and our new puppy haha we just got him over the weekend he's pretty potty trained though but the chewing is driving me INSANE! I'm in the same boat about the mc anxiety everytime I use the restroom I get scared I'm gonna see blood or feel a cramp I start to worry. I love to color though so I'm gonna look into that I love word searches too. So far all I try to do is keep myself busy with the kids house and puppy


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm with all you ladies with the anxiety! TMI alert, but I've been super moist...like ovulation moist, so every time I wipe I hold my breath but so far NOTHING, which really makes me feel better about this pregnancy. 

I haven't been as obsessive about it and not much negativity in my mind either. I'm hopeful this is going to work out. 

How's everyone feeling today?

I had my first rolling wave of nausea (happy birthday to me!) and I ate a cheeseburger for breakfast but could totally taste all of the iron in the meat and it turned me off....cheeseburgers are usually my kryptonite! Hoping that I don't have to go vegetarian the first couple of months ;)


----------



## Fezzle

My new symptom of today is constant peeing, and whenever I have to pee, I feel pressure on my pelvis and have to pee immediately! My boobs feel less sore than yesterday though- they're still sore, but yesterday they were super sore. Hopefully it's just a normal fluctuation!


----------



## Fezzle

And happy birthday, Stucki!


----------



## jbell157

Fezzie I think the soreness fluctuates because mine weren't sore yesterday but are today. I think there are so many hormones going crazy right now we're just going to have to hang on for the ride!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have also been struggling off and on with anxiety about mc. This pregnancy I have adopted a more healthy mindset to enjoy each and every day independently. Each morning I wake up and I'm thankful because today I am pregnant, today there is life inside me and I'm going to celebrate that life. I don't know how long that it will be here but I'm going to enjoy every second I get the opportunity to carry it. For me it's been much easier thinking today I'm not going to worry, instead of thinking of long term monthly goals etc. 

I'm hoping this post doesn't make me sound crazy lol :headspin:


----------



## littlelily

Happy Birthday Stuki. 

Just home from school and super tired. So glad it's holidays after tmrw. Love my kids at school but have zero patience these last few days which is unlike me.

Not so sore boobs this week. Not many symptoms actually, bit of nausea, not sleeping well ( normally sleep no problem)very tired and a bit headachey but that could be because of being tired. My IBS has been pretty bad too but can cope with that. 

How is everyone else? 

Scan 1 week today. Scared but excited.


----------



## jbell157

FTMs just so you know your first ultrasound will be vaginally! They use a wand and insert it like a tampon. No one told me this and my husband and I had no idea and we were just like WTH! :haha:

Just wanted to prepare you. It does not hurt at all it's just weird

Hopeful one you sound so positive. I really hope you get your rainbow. 

Stucki Happy Birthday!!!

Littlelilly are you a teacher? I teach mathematics. I taught 7th the past 4 years and I will teach 6th this year. I'm so excited and have been focusing a lot of energy towards my new classroom. It's funny that you're just about to go on holiday as we are getting ready to go back two weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## Fezzle

hopeful one- I love that way of thinking! I am going to try to worry less and be more like you!

littlelily- I know what you mean. I am a uni lecturer and I am so glad our classes are out right now. I don't have the stamina for a day of seminars.


----------



## SunDevil

Finally all caught up! Can I be Mama Meerkat?

My due date is March 21 based on LMP. My DH doesn't know yet, and unless I tell him by text he won't know until the 26th of July. It's absolutely killing me not being able to share it with anyone.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jbell157 said:


> FTMs just so you know your first ultrasound will be vaginally! They use a wand and insert it like a tampon. No one told me this and my husband and I had no idea and we were just like WTH! :haha:
> 
> Just wanted to prepare you. It does not hurt at all it's just weird
> 
> Hopeful one you sound so positive. I really hope you get your rainbow.
> 
> Stucki Happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Littlelilly are you a teacher? I teach mathematics. I taught 7th the past 4 years and I will teach 6th this year. I'm so excited and have been focusing a lot of energy towards my new classroom. It's funny that you're just about to go on holiday as we are getting ready to go back two weeks from tomorrow.

I'm a teacher too! I teach ESOL to 90+ kids in grades K-5. I just got out on June 19th. I go back late August. So weird how the timing of vacations are different all over!


----------



## bombshellmom

AF was due today according to FF! YAY!

Officially missed the witch! And I can now feel really pregnant!


----------



## mewolkens

I'm a secondary teacher and I've been so thankful that I'm on break. I've been exhausted.

This is a small victory but I'm officially more pregnant than I was during my second miscarriage pregnancy! I can't wait until I'm 11 weeks and farther along than I ever have been before!:happydance:


----------



## littlelily

Wow, lots of teachers. I teach in primary year 3 in the UK and after tmrw have the whole of August off, after which I will be 12 wks which means I can tell people and hopefully be feeling more energetic!

Mama Crab, great PMA, thanks, I think your positive mind set has helped us all.

Yes Mama Lion, I think symptoms fluctuate. Sore boobs some days, and fine others, also 2 whole days of relentless nausea and then none the rest of the wk.

Mama Wolf, yay for officially missing AF!

Congratulations to all the new bfps!


----------



## NDH

Mama Crab I try to have the same mindset - also a friend who is a foster care have me some advice to love them as long as you have them, by means of giving me permission to fall in love with my babies even when I'm scared to in case I lose them. As a foster carer she never knows if a child will be placed with her a day or a month or a year, but she loves them as much as she can for as long as she has them.

Mama lion, not all first scans are iaginal, it depends where you are. My experience has always been that they try abdominally first, and even at 6+2 with my second they fould get everything they needee that way. The only time I needed a vaginal scan was my mmc in November.

Mama Wolf yay for officially missing Af!

Mama meercat congrata and welcome! Id go crazy not being able to
Tell DH that long! If hrs reachable by text is he not available by phone?


----------



## SunDevil

Mama Hen, it is driving me bonkers! He is reachable, but he is doing military training and they are keeping him very busy so our connections tend to be hours apart. If he has time for a call I might spill it earlier, but I don't want to inform him by text.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

NDH said:


> Mama Crab I try to have the same mindset - also a friend who is a foster care have me some advice to love them as long as you have them, by means of giving me permission to fall in love with my babies even when I'm scared to in case I lose them. As a foster carer she never knows if a child will be placed with her a day or a month or a year, but she loves them as much as she can for as long as she has them.
> 
> Mama lion, not all first scans are iaginal, it depends where you are. My experience has always been that they try abdominally first, and even at 6+2 with my second they fould get everything they needee that way. The only time I needed a vaginal scan was my mmc in November.
> 
> Mama Wolf yay for officially missing Af!
> 
> Mama meercat congrata and welcome! Id go crazy not being able to
> Tell DH that long! If hrs reachable by text is he not available by phone?

I love that! It's hard not to love your baby as soon as you know it's there. It was amazing to me how quickly it happened with each one :) xoxo


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome Workinonbaby2 (looks like Mama Frog is taken i'm afraid, is there another animal you'd like instead? :flower:), maybebayb and SunDevil! Can't believe how close we are to the end of March with due dates now, the April group will pop up in no time!
I'm 7 weeks and feeling OK, exhaustion isn't letting up and my appetite has gone really screwy... Yesterday I had cereal for all 3 meals cos that's what I felt like :blush: Hope everyone else is doing OK :)


----------



## NDH

At least you'll have lots of time to plan a cool announcement Mama Meercat.


----------



## maybebayb

Two hours until scan time! I'm quietly shitting myself over it :p 
Have to drink the dreaded water soon :dohh:


----------



## SilasLove

Is anyone experiencing extreme thirst? Is that even a symptom? Maybe its because it is so miserable hot, I don't know. But I feel miserable. So exhausted, thirsty and nauseous!! 

I got my second blood draw for my hcg levels today. I hope I'll get a call from the Dr tomorrow and then she'll schedule my ultrasound.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Silas-I had extreme thirst with dd. I couldn't drink enough and couldn't quench it. It only lasted a week or two.


----------



## ruby83

SunDevil said:


> Finally all caught up! Can I be Mama Meerkat?
> 
> My due date is March 21 based on LMP. My DH doesn't know yet, and unless I tell him by text he won't know until the 26th of July. It's absolutely killing me not being able to share it with anyone.

We are due the same day :happydance:

I am hanging out for some morning sickness just so I can feel more pregnant! The last 2 evenings I have had a mild pinching sensation in my right side which i am hoping is just my uterus stretching and nothing else. 

Can anyone please tell me how I get the ticker to show how far along I am (the fruit changing thing). Thanks!


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh ladies! I was grocery shopping with DH at Walmart and I had this intense wave of nausea and I was so sure I was going to vomit in the canned food aisle!!!! I had to excuse myself to the bathroom and then waited in there for 10 minutes at least before I felt safe enough to go back out.. :dohh: 

So happy to have symptoms but its been 4+ years since my last pregnancy - forgot how miserable morning sickness is. :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

ReadynWaiting said:


> Silas-I had extreme thirst with dd. I couldn't drink enough and couldn't quench it. It only lasted a week or two.

Thanks! I hope it only last a couple weeks, its so weird for me. Not even sure how to handle it. Maybe it goes hand in hand with MS. :shrug: Because when I'm feeling the thirstiest I am also feeling pretty nauseous. 

I'm eating a bowl of cereal right now and its definitely hitting the spot and I'm feeling a lot better now, thankfully.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ruby83 said:


> SunDevil said:
> 
> 
> Finally all caught up! Can I be Mama Meerkat?
> 
> My due date is March 21 based on LMP. My DH doesn't know yet, and unless I tell him by text he won't know until the 26th of July. It's absolutely killing me not being able to share it with anyone.
> 
> We are due the same day :happydance:
> 
> I am hanging out for some morning sickness just so I can feel more pregnant! The last 2 evenings I have had a mild pinching sensation in my right side which i am hoping is just my uterus stretching and nothing else.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how I get the ticker to show how far along I am (the fruit changing thing). Thanks!Click to expand...

Go to thebump.com and search for "fruit ticker". Create your ticker, following their instructions, then copy the BBcode and paste in your signature (user cp, edit signature).


----------



## ruby83

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SunDevil said:
> 
> 
> Finally all caught up! Can I be Mama Meerkat?
> 
> My due date is March 21 based on LMP. My DH doesn't know yet, and unless I tell him by text he won't know until the 26th of July. It's absolutely killing me not being able to share it with anyone.
> 
> We are due the same day :happydance:
> 
> I am hanging out for some morning sickness just so I can feel more pregnant! The last 2 evenings I have had a mild pinching sensation in my right side which i am hoping is just my uterus stretching and nothing else.
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how I get the ticker to show how far along I am (the fruit changing thing). Thanks!Click to expand...
> 
> Go to thebump.com and search for "fruit ticker". Create your ticker, following their instructions, then copy the BBcode and paste in your signature (user cp, edit signature).Click to expand...


Thanks! I think I have it :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

maybebayb said:


> Two hours until scan time! I'm quietly shitting myself over it :p
> Have to drink the dreaded water soon :dohh:

I hope it went well.


----------



## maybebayb

Scan went well! Measured at 5+4 but there was a heartbeat beating away. Makes me due 14 March but I know I'll have it round 9th/10th as I had with my other two :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ruby, good! :thumbup:

Maybebayb- yay! :happydance: glad you got to see the heartbeat! You must be over the moon!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Congrats on the great scan maybe :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Just took this a little bit ago, glad to see the progression!
 



Attached Files:







preg716.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maybebayb

Thanks ladies. I'm relieved it's not ectopic but in all honesty I am struggling to get excited about this bean. It wasn't really planned but I thought wouldn't mind if I did get pregnant but it turns out I do mind a little! 
Don't get me wrong this baby will still be welcomed it's just so different from ttc #2 who was planned and took 18 months with an ectopic in between to conceive.

Aaah my hormones are not being nice to me!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm a primary school teacher in the UK! Only 3 more days and then I break up for the summer holidays and I have my scan in August so I can go back in septet and tell everyone xx


----------



## lintu

Hiya ladies,

Can I join, just found out im pregnant EDD march 24th, didnt think I would be back here so soon so wohoo

Been TTC for two yrs with no luck was about to start clomid when i got a :bfp: which sadly ended in an ectopic at 5.5wks and resulted in the loss of my right tube this was in may, had my clomid prescription in hand to start next cycle and got my :bfp: again absoulutly over the moon, I have a scan on the 29/07 to check it nestled in the right spot so fingers xd


----------



## Left wonderin

Nothin like starting the morning with. A dry heave ..... Bring it on !!!


----------



## Rhapsodi

Mind if I join? I got a BFP yesterdsy morning when my 7mo decided it was play time at 2am. 
The clinic confirmed. Beta hcg was 208. I was expecting higher but I have a history of low progesterone and hadn't started taking it post peak yet. So makes sense if it was lower. Back on progesterone. 600Mg nightly. I get another hcg test Monday and see my dr for EDD. I think it Will be around 3-22-16 though. 
We were not planning this quite yet so we are in shock. I'm staying as positive as I can since my last pregnancy I was worried the entire time and really struggled with bonding with baby before he was born. After has been amazing though. I have a history of infertility so this is quite the unexpected miracle right now!


----------



## lesleyann

Hi I've not been on Bnb for a few years now. Just found out I'm pregnant yesterday edd 26th March.


----------



## lozzy21

Don't count your due date by your early scans girls. They oven grow in fits and starts and it can be really hard to get a proper measurement. 

With my daughter I had a dating scan which measured at 8+4, had a scan a week later which was spot on at 9+4 but when I went for my proper dating scan at 11+5 by the last two scans I was measuring 12+4 which is what they went with.


----------



## kakae

Guys!! I can join you!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150717_203307.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, kakae!


----------



## Salembaby

Kakae- I just saw your BFP on the firecracker thread! Big Congratulations and welcome!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Eeeeeeeeeee! Kakae!!!!! Congrats hun!!!!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: :wohoo: glad you're here! H&H 9 to you!


----------



## jbell157

Congratulations ave welcome to our new ladies! H&H 9 months

So glad your scan went well maybe


----------



## stuckinoki

Woo hoo to all the new BFPs!

I got my 3+ on the digital this morning and I'm over the moon happy!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay stuck! Glad to hear! :bunny:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to all the new people. Hope everyone is feeling well. Apart from being tired i am great too


----------



## bombshellmom

Congratulations to the new BFP's! :)


----------



## fairycat

I've been trying to find this thread, found it! I got my BFP super duper early a few days ago at 8 dpo, I will feel better when I miss my period early next week. Online calculator says my due date is March 28. I keep taking tests daily to make sure I'm progressing. So far I am :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats & welcome fairycat!

AFM, I finally officially missed my period! According to FF, I was due CD29 - July 15th (but I really go anywhere from CD 28-30). Today is CD 31! :dance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Does anyone find their tiredness seems to come and go? Yesterday i was fine and today im exhausted been very on and off for days.
I have stopped testing now as i was getting anxious. With my son i had a scan at 6weeks 5 days as i was bleeding..... Im hoping i get past that period without bleeding but equally not having that early scan is going to make the wait to the first scan so long.
Have midwife appointment next thursday so thats something to look forward to i guess.

Are any of the ladies on this thread classed as overweight for this pregnancy? 

Dawn (aka mama monkey)


----------



## KalonKiki

The last couple of days have been busy for me, I had so much catching up to do in here!

Congrats to Ostara on the first set of twins in the group! :happydance:

Also welcome and congrats to all of the new :bfp:, H&H 9 months to all of you. :wave: :flower:

I'm sorry to those of you that are feeling worried and to the women who are experiencing nausea and morning sickness. The first trimester is the worst, I'm sure we'll all feel a lot better once we reach the second trimester. :hugs:

Mama Crab and Mama Chicken, those are such wonderful and positive outlooks! I really hope that you both have your sticky rainbows in there. :D

We announced to my parents yesterday. We're planning to announce to DH's parents either this weekend or next weekend. <3


----------



## fairycat

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congrats & welcome fairycat!
> 
> AFM, I finally officially missed my period! According to FF, I was due CD29 - July 15th (but I really go anywhere from CD 28-30). Today is CD 31! :dance:

 Thanks! What a great feeling!! Can't wait til I get there! :D


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congrats & welcome fairycat!
> 
> AFM, I finally officially missed my period! According to FF, I was due CD29 - July 15th (but I really go anywhere from CD 28-30). Today is CD 31! :dance:

Yay! How exciting, I bet you're officially feeling pregnant now! :) :happydance:


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?

I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:


----------



## bombshellmom

fairycat said:


> I've been trying to find this thread, found it! I got my BFP super duper early a few days ago at 8 dpo, I will feel better when I miss my period early next week. Online calculator says my due date is March 28. I keep taking tests daily to make sure I'm progressing. So far I am :)

Hehe you sound like me! Congrats girl! BFP at 7dpo over here! Read somewhere that it means we could be carrying boys! And it's so funny that we can still be POAS addicts even after our BFP's lol! :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:

I know that 85 at 3 weeks is pretty normal, I believe anywhere from 5 - 100 is the average for 3 weeks! :) Sounds like you're doing fine!


----------



## SarahLou372

bombshellmom said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:
> 
> I know that 85 at 3 weeks is pretty normal, I believe anywhere from 5 - 100 is the average for 3 weeks! :) Sounds like you're doing fine!Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:

I'm nervous because I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks last time. Got to go back on Sunday and have repeat


----------



## joo

Congrats and welcome all the new ladies!

Is anyone else really irritable? I'm finding I have very little patience with my little girl at the moment. I feel awful because she is teething and a bit under the weather these last few days and I'm just awful to be around! My OH has leave from work next week so he can help out and give me a break from her an we have some great days out planned so hopefully things will get easier and I will be nice mummy again!


----------



## maybebayb

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:

This pregnancy mine were 157 at 17 dpo, 452 at 19 dpo. 1105 at 21dpo and 4307 at 25 dpo. 
With my previous pregnancy they were higher than that so don't stress as each pregnant is different.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

joo said:


> Congrats and welcome all the new ladies!
> 
> Is anyone else really irritable? I'm finding I have very little patience with my little girl at the moment. I feel awful because she is teething and a bit under the weather these last few days and I'm just awful to be around! My OH has leave from work next week so he can help out and give me a break from her an we have some great days out planned so hopefully things will get easier and I will be nice mummy again!

Yes!!!! I've been crying daily because of little things my DH says/does to set me off, and I admit my patience hasn't been the greatest. I have to keep closing my eyes, taking a deep breath, and reminding myself that my DD is only 2 and right now, the fact that she wants her milk in her straw cup NOT her sippy really isn't the end of the world - if it makes her that happy, then why not. :dohh: :haha: You are not alone!!!


----------



## fairycat

bombshellmom said:


> fairycat said:
> 
> 
> I've been trying to find this thread, found it! I got my BFP super duper early a few days ago at 8 dpo, I will feel better when I miss my period early next week. Online calculator says my due date is March 28. I keep taking tests daily to make sure I'm progressing. So far I am :)
> 
> Hehe you sound like me! Congrats girl! BFP at 7dpo over here! Read somewhere that it means we could be carrying boys! And it's so funny that we can still be POAS addicts even after our BFP's lol! :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, congrats to you too!

Really? I want a girl. DH wants a boy, we've been having quite the funny banter about it lol 

Yeah I was almost stalking your journey on the other threads, because we sounded similar. Not gonna lie... I love testing everyday and getting a line :p I've never had a line before!


----------



## fairycat

BellaRosa8302 said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats and welcome all the new ladies!
> 
> Is anyone else really irritable? I'm finding I have very little patience with my little girl at the moment. I feel awful because she is teething and a bit under the weather these last few days and I'm just awful to be around! My OH has leave from work next week so he can help out and give me a break from her an we have some great days out planned so hopefully things will get easier and I will be nice mummy again!
> 
> Yes!!!! I've been crying daily because of little things my DH says/does to set me off, and I admit my patience hasn't been the greatest. I have to keep closing my eyes, taking a deep breath, and reminding myself that my DD is only 2 and right now, the fact that she wants her milk in her straw cup NOT her sippy really isn't the end of the world - if it makes her that happy, then why not. :dohh: :haha: You are not alone!!!Click to expand...

I hear you ladies! I left the house last night at something stupid DH said. You would've thought he was cheating on me lol Poor guy :(


----------



## stuckinoki

You're not alone. I've been biting my tongue and desperately trying to rein in my temper these past few days...and at the same time trying not to cry when sad songs come on the radio! Ahhhh. Hormones!


----------



## SilasLove

I swear my husband is the biggest idiot on this planet about 300 times a day. He does nothing but work my nerves. And I'm probably the one with a problem, not him. But he doesn't seem to get it. :shrug: 

He will probably be ready to divorce me in a few weeks.


----------



## Radiance

At 3+6 my hCG was 516! It's tripling every 48 hours! :happydance:


----------



## Radiance

SarahLou372 said:


> Ladies do any of you know about HCG levels in blood tests?
> 
> I just had my first one today and im 3weeks and 5 days according to the midwife and its come back at 85 :shrug:

That's a good and normal number! :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome lintu, Rhapsodi, lesleyann, kakae and fairycat :flower:
I can definitely empathise with you ladies who have short fuses at the moment. I think DD1 knows it too as she's been trying my patience a lot today :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

I definitely have a short fuse this pregnancy. According to DH I was actually worse with DS so I suppose that's one thing. :haha:

Hormones are nuts, hopefully we'll all even out a bit more sometime in the second trimester. :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Joo I about lost it with DS yesterday. He was being so good he just wanted me nonstop and I was so exhausted. Luckily DH got home and entertained him so I could take a quick nap. 

Is she getting two year molars? Molars are the worst.


----------



## NDH

IM.definitely in the short fuse/overly emotional club. The other day our old real estate from the house we just moved out of called with a "couple of things" that needed to be cleaned and when I went to check the list it was pretty much everything and I drove home and turned into a hysterical mess and dh kept telling me to calm down which just made me get even more upset. I told him I was pregnant and couldn't help it and may have shouted at him that he can be pregnant next time :blush:


I fell asleep around 9:30 last night on my girls' bed, then got up at 10:30 and fell asleep on my bed, dh came in and covered me up and I woke up enough to ask for my vitamins and get undressed lol. I forgot my progesterone and herbs though :/


----------



## bombshellmom

I hear you ladies, I do have a shorter fuse now with DD, she's so whiny lol!! :dohh: as well as DH but he annoys me normally anyway so maybe it hasn't changed..


----------



## KatOro

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Does anyone find their tiredness seems to come and go? Yesterday i was fine and today im exhausted been very on and off for days.
> I have stopped testing now as i was getting anxious. With my son i had a scan at 6weeks 5 days as i was bleeding..... Im hoping i get past that period without bleeding but equally not having that early scan is going to make the wait to the first scan so long.
> Have midwife appointment next thursday so thats something to look forward to i guess.
> 
> Are any of the ladies on this thread classed as overweight for this pregnancy?
> 
> Dawn (aka mama monkey)

Tiredness definitely comes and goes here. In fact, I'm on edge because that's only main symptom at this point; just like with my mc. Although everything is coming in extremes. Hunger, frustration l, fatigue. With mu son and daughter, Iwas sick from day 1. Trying to remember that every pregnancy is different though. So positive thoughts and enjoying every moment is keeping me pushing on!

Congrats to all the bfp's!!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

Im right there with you ladies short fuse central especially with DH DS has been at his mimi's this week for part of summer vacay and DD (1) has been absolutely clingy and of she's not been my shadow she's been into EVERYTHING including climbing I promise she's not scared of a thing. DH told me my moods seem to be everywhere already if looks could kill still Love him. Lol .... What about mama zebra for me?


----------



## azure girl

I feel terrible, I have struggled with DS wanting me to hold him so he can help me cook dinner. It's impossible to hold him and open a can, cut veggies, etc. I have a Boba 3G, but he hates being confined and really just wants to help mom. I feel bad when I flat out refused to hold him when I really need to fix dinner...


----------



## kakae

Thanks ladies for the warm welcome!

This is my second child, I'm due around the 25th according to my lmp , I have already made contact with a midwife as they fill up so quickly. It will become real when I meet up with her I think ;)


----------



## NDH

Any other crafty ladies in here who plan to make things for their babies?
I'm a sewer, bit I've always wanted to learn to knit or crochet so I'm going to take this opportunity to teach myself to crochet a rainbow ripple blanket for my rainbow baby.


----------



## Left wonderin

NDH that's a lovely idea . My my is the crafty one she makes all her grandchildren a blanket .


----------



## NDH

My mil is super crafty too and manages a wool shop. We had hoped they would come out for a visit, but fil doesn't want to fly and she doesn't want to come out alone (shes flown all.over the world with friends though) so they aren't coming. I had hoped to get her to teach me but alas I'llhave to resort to YouTube.


----------



## littlelily

Mama Hen, 'you can be pregnant next time' to your OH made me laugh!

Wish I was crafty. Can't sew at all and always have grand ideas but they never work out.

Went out with friends last night, normally love it but was so tired and bloated that I went home pretty early. Hope second tri brings more energy!


----------



## Ostara84

I love any kind of crafts! I knit toys, which I love :) and in a few weeks, I'm going to start knitting baby blankets etc. I'm also starting my pregnancy scrapbook this weekend :)

I'd love to learn to crochet. I taught myself to knit on YouTube and picked it up no problem, but I've tried to teach myself to crochet and it's just not happening lol. I don't know whether my brain just can't get used to using one hook instead of two needles lol.


----------



## kakae

Yeah I love all things crafts! I did a pregnancy scrapbook for my firtlst with scan pics, journal entries, birth story, congrats cards etc. I love photography too so do lots of photo books etc. One project I'm most proud of is doing a rag quilt out of my daughters baby clothes, it looks amazing and has such beautiful memories. So will definitely do that again, but not yet obviously. I've got heaps of ideas already from pinterest for the baby's room, can't wait to get stuck in :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Blueberry woop woop!! We had blueberries for breakfast as a little nod to the baby haha and OH was like "is that it"?? Errrr blueberry is a big deal around here Mr!! Next week we shall be dining on raspberries!


----------



## littlelily

Love it Emmy! Tmrw I will become a blueberry! Have you finished school? So glad it's holiday time


----------



## stuckinoki

I can knit as well but not crochet. My grandmother used to tell me that you either be fast at knitting or crochet but not both. 
I just get confused when I look at crochet patterns. 

I should have been a seamstress. I do love to sew. I plan on doing everything I can for the baby with my own machine. DH bought me for my birthday an embroidery attachment so I'm kind of excited to try it out. 

How is everyone feeling today???


----------



## Salembaby

Congratulations to everyone! It's finally settling in for me and I'm so happy. 

It's so nice to complain here about the 1st tri since just my parents and dh know right now. I'm feeling so ill already! I haven't vomited yet so that's good. I wasn't sick this early with my first 2 boys so maybe it's a girl?

Dh is back home and we're still visiting family so we're sending loving texts. Haha. He's lucky! You girls remind me he's temporarily safe from my evil pregnant twin.


----------



## Ostara84

I feel so rough :( all the time :( I guess I shouldn't be too surprised, since I'm building two tiny people, but I'm dizzy when I stand up, exhausted all the time, nauseous 24/7... I mostly just want to sleep all the time!

I'm stressing out today, because we're renting at the moment and want to buy our own home and we're just realising how short a time frame we have if we want to be in our own home before the twins arrive... Not to mention trying to get a mortgage while I'm pregnant! A sensible person would stay where they are until after babies are born... But I'm not sensible and every time I walk up the giant stone steps to my front door, I imagine trying to do it with two babies and a bunch of shopping and a double pram! Lol.

I'm having an emotional day :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Ostara, I can't even begin to imagine what an emotional roller coaster this is for you, and yes, it's probably going to be insanely difficult the first couple years but if you think forward, think how wonderfully socialized your two babies are going to be! They're going to get to grow up with their best friend, they're going to play together and grow together! 

You're going to ROCK motherhood, lady!


----------



## stuckinoki

As for the renting, I feel you're pain there! We have a house in North Carolina but are renting outside of Washington DC so DH can go to school. We are set to move back to NC when the baby is less than 2 months old...I am NOT looking forward to that one.


----------



## Ostara84

Thank you, stuck - I needed that pep talk!


----------



## stuckinoki

No problem! Just the idea of twins must be wholly overwhelming. TWO OF EVERYTHING...

But it's going to be so awesome too. 
Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh, I also wanted to add for first time mommas, of anyone who wasn't aware. 

If you register at babies r us or Amazon put your due date a month or so early! After your due date they send you a 10% off coupon and you can clean up on discounts for the things that haven't been purchased from your registry :)


----------



## stuckinoki

^^^this is my plan for the nursery set 

Lmao


----------



## apaki

Hi can I join? Just got my BFP at 10dpo today! EDD is March 30th which may change after I see a doctor!

I'd like to pick mama sparrow for a name if no one else has! :happydance:


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations Apaki!

Welcome :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Can I be momma dinosaur?

I'm on a dinosaur kick right now...it comes with my love of geology. Lmao


----------



## Ostara84

We have thought about names a little bit, stuck. I've always been set on the name I want if we have a boy, but we're not really talking about it too much until we find out what's cooking in there lol. It's hard enough thinking of one name - thinking of two girls and two boys names seems like too much effort! Lol.


----------



## NDH

We haven't talked names yet - or really anything pregnancy related at all. Dh doesn't want to discuss anything yet "to be safe". Hes had a tough year as well with our losses so its ok by me that he's trying to guard against heartache. Actually I think he may actually have forgotten I'm pregnant because just an hour ago he asked if I'm "perioding" (our anniversary is tomorrow so I guess he was gauging the likelihood of getting loving) and I just gave him the did you realtime just ask that look and reminded him I'm pregnant. LOL. In fairness though I did bleed a lot in my last pregnancies (still not so much as a tinge to my cm; thank you Jesus. I couldn't handle the stress if I was bleeding too)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> Hi can I join? Just got my BFP at 10dpo today! EDD is March 30th which may change after I see a doctor!
> 
> I'd like to pick mama sparrow for a name if no one else has! :happydance:

Whoohoo!!! SO glad you're here with us ! :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Blimey ladies, you've been busy! Welcome to all the newbies, h&h 9 to you all :)

Loving the people eating the relevant fruit for their baby, I wanted to do that, but there are loads I don't like. Blueberry muffins will have to suffice next week!

Nausea is becoming (4 days in) quite a problem for me, hoping it settles ice I'm back on days and have a routine that matches what my body wants to do. This morning when I got home water tasted absolutely foul, like it was bitter and burning, so that was fun! Still, my lovely manager sorted my shifts so I don't have to do any more nights, which should be a massive help, relieved at that.


----------



## bombshellmom

Ostara84 said:


> We have thought about names a little bit, stuck. I've always been set on the name I want if we have a boy, but we're not really talking about it too much until we find out what's cooking in there lol. It's hard enough thinking of one name - thinking of two girls and two boys names seems like too much effort! Lol.

LOL at too much effort! 
See, that would be the fun part for me!! :D especially 2 girl names! What are you hoping for? 1 of each?


----------



## mewolkens

I am an avid knitter, but like so many others crochet just seems to escape me. I'll be knitting all sorts of things once I'm past the danger zone.

Does the morning sickness feel like motion sickness to anyone else?:wacko:
It's like I've been stuck on a twisty road while reading a book even though I haven't left my couch. I've been going for walks because that's all I can think of to make the feeling go away.


----------



## Rhapsodi

mewolkens said:


> I am an avid knitter, but like so many others crochet just seems to escape me. I'll be knitting all sorts of things once I'm past the danger zone.
> 
> Does the morning sickness feel like motion sickness to anyone else?:wacko:
> It's like I've been stuck on a twisty road while reading a book even though I haven't left my couch. I've been going for walks because that's all I can think of to make the feeling go away.

Yup that's what I get. And driving in a car. Oh man. Not cool...


----------



## apaki

Oh my God the nausea. I don't have any yet but last pregnancy I was sick from 6 weeks to about 16 weeks. I hated the smell of EVERYTHING. It was awful. :( and I threw up a lot. I'm hoping to avoid it this time around.


----------



## CurlyRose

Yes, motion sickness is exactly how it feels. Got to love that my own driving now makes it worse, have been trying to find the straightest roads I can (not easy in this part of England!) also the smell of cooling food is really setting it off, can currently eat everything, but the plate must go immediately after.


----------



## KalonKiki

apaki said:


> Hi can I join? Just got my BFP at 10dpo today! EDD is March 30th which may change after I see a doctor!
> 
> I'd like to pick mama sparrow for a name if no one else has! :happydance:

Yay, I'm so gald that you were able to join us, Apaki! Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:. :happydance: :hugs: :flower:

It's great that you're not having any spotting so far Mama Chicken. FXed for you! :thumbup:

I've been trying to get DH to talk about names but he's just so darn picky. It's like there is no name out there that is good enough for him. :wacko:


----------



## littlelily

Thanks for the Amazon tip Stuck, keep those experienced mum tips coming for us first timers!

Nausea is a lot like car sick. Bleurgh. Still not actually been sick , just woozy. Definitely also been dizzy too. Had a two hour nap today but still woke up feeling groggy.

I think we have names sorted, Alaia for a girl, Oscar for a boy.


----------



## joo

Thank you to all the ladies who posted that you (or rather your OHs and/or children) are suffering short fuses, especially everyone commenting how they are finding their children a bit difficult right now. Honestly I felt like the crappiest mum yesterday but relieved to know it's "normal".

Yes 2 year molars!! Poor girl. Hopefully all the stuff we've planned next week is a distraction from it.

I can knit a bit, I took it back up last pregnancy just as something to calm my anxiety, never actually made anything though. Would love to make something or learn to crochet too. I was given a swing machine in the new year and I haven't even taken it out of the box yet! I'm planning on starting a sewing course in September so that should get me started. Would love to make something for baby or the home. You talented ladies will have to post pics of your makes xx


----------



## joo

:rofl: at "you can be pregnant next time"!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm sewing dinosaur stuffies today to pass the time! DH is doing school work and I'm bored. Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome apaki! :)
Nice to see some other crafty ladies on here, i'm a sewer (sewist? Not sure lol) myself when I get the chance which isn't an awful lot these days as the girls keep me busy! I want to make a blanket for this baby though and a few other bits too. We'll all have to share pics of our creations :thumbup:
Ostara: We completed our house purchase when I was 6 months pregnant with our second! Wasn't planned to take that long AT ALL, we were all set in January then it took the guy living there 6 sodding months to move out :growlmad: It also needed more work than we anticipated including lead piping and a dangerous shower that could have electrocuted us. Thankfully my dad helped us out with the practical stuff a lot, couldn't have done it without him! I did the vast majority of the decorating though, still feel quite proud of that :winkwink: We moved in end of July and I was due beginning of September so it was cutting it fine but it all worked out in the end :flower: Good luck with your house hunting/potential move :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I see too! I have two quilts almost finished already for this Skittlebug. :)


----------



## efairie

Hi
I cant remember if I have already posted here lol


----------



## bombshellmom

Well I've had a long day...worried that stress is going to cause a miscarriage. Everyone keeps fighting and I keep raising my voice to the dog and DD.

I'm starting to notice the short fuse now! I'm so stressed out! No idea why it's getting to me worse.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry bombshell xx

I personally have no desire to go in to work tomorrow. Usually when I feel like this it means I'll have a really bad day. :(


----------



## bombshellmom

SilasLove said:


> Sorry bombshell xx
> 
> I personally have no desire to go in to work tomorrow. Usually when I feel like this it means I'll have a really bad day. :(

Aw!:( I know the feeling. I truly hope your day isn't going to be bad tomorrow! <3:hugs:


----------



## apaki

Aww Heidi could just be hormones? Hug! :hugs:


----------



## joo

Never thought i would be so excited, but I HAD DRY HEAVING AND NAUSEA this morning!!! 

Was having a good old moan to OH last night about my lack of symptoms and may be i got an old egg so something is wrong with the baby (i suspected i had a couple of annovulatory cycles before BFP). So I'm relieved to feel pregnant this morning.


----------



## xxemmyxx

littlelily said:


> Love it Emmy! Tmrw I will become a blueberry! Have you finished school? So glad it's holiday time

Nooooo I don't finish till Wednesday!! I cannot wait for holidays!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Here are the stuffies I did yesterday. Still not feeling super pregnant...more dry mouth and sore boobs. 

Hoping that everything is going well in there, I wish there was a way to know already.
 



Attached Files:







11751887_10204703281368288_4759159085519891989_n.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 6









11750674_10204703281248285_1298293188842812924_n.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Buttercup84

Those are awesome stuck, love the taggie spikes!


----------



## NDH

Super cute stucki! I haven't had a chance to sew anything with my kid lets yet, and actually I've realized my deadline to make a couple items for a market I have coming up is just a week away so I need to get busy at that first.


----------



## bigbelly2

Please can I tag along... 
I'm 4wk 3 days today so theoretically due march 24th I will book an early scan between 6-7 weeks if I'm not offered one at epu because of a mc and also severe pre eclempsia In my last pregnancy. 
Congrats to u all.. Still can't believe I back here 8 years later than when I originally joined!! 
Xx


----------



## CurlyRose

Stuck those Dinosaurs are adorable! I am envious of your skills :)


----------



## littlelily

Stuck those dinos are awesomesaurus! :)

Emmy, hope the last few days of school go fast! 

So tired at the moment. Horrible nausea all day yesterday but mostly fine today. Just feel very up and down, wish it would even out a bit.

4 days til my scan! Don't know what to expect at 7 wks and very nervous but hope to at least see a heartbeat.


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 said:


> Please can I tag along...
> I'm 4wk 3 days today so theoretically due march 24th I will book an early scan between 6-7 weeks if I'm not offered one at epu because of a mc and also severe pre eclempsia In my last pregnancy.
> Congrats to u all.. Still can't believe I back here 8 years later than when I originally joined!!
> Xx

Welcome! I am also most likely due March 24th & 4weeks 3 days too!:) bump buddies!

Hoping everything works out for you! :hugs: and congrats!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> Aww Heidi could just be hormones? Hug! :hugs:

Probably! Lol. How are you feeling today?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms and I think I maxed out my tests (so I don't have that for reassurance anymore lol)

Trying to stay positive as my first scan is this Wednesday. I'm excited and freaking out at the same time. Hopeful we will see something and that will be enough to keep me calm. Lol


----------



## bombshellmom

stuckinoki said:


> I'm not feeling much in the way of symptoms and I think I maxed out my tests (so I don't have that for reassurance anymore lol)
> 
> Trying to stay positive as my first scan is this Wednesday. I'm excited and freaking out at the same time. Hopeful we will see something and that will be enough to keep me calm. Lol

FX you see something!! I am getting an early ultrasound at about 5 weeks as well, on Tuesday. Super nervous over here too! Hoping all is good for you girl!


----------



## Salembaby

Stucki- I love it! The gray and black dots are so adorable. 

I'm crafty and have taken sewing classes but I'm still intimidated by the machine. I started crocheting a hat and it turned out so tight it was more like a coaster haha. You ladies have talent. 

Motion sickness is the perfect description for how I feel. Like the earth is rotating faster on its axis. I'm also thinking about requesting a 6-7 week U/s before I leave America and head back to Europe, where were expats. I'm getting Early bloodwork so might as well ask. I'll be working with a midwife for the 1st time so it's nice to read other mamas on here are as well. 

I just told my brother, dam it's hard to keep a secret!


----------



## CurlyRose

UK ladies, if you're after a cheap stretchy non wired bra, peacocks have some brilliant ones for £4, both unpadded and with removable padding. Not sure how supportive they are if you're a bit bigger on top, but I'm tiny normally and have just started to get sore when bra free at home, so these are perfect! Got padded ones so I can wear them all the time for the moment :)


----------



## hippylittlej

Hi people :wave: I'm due on the 18th of March according to LMP.


----------



## joo

Wow those stuffies are fab!

Not so good here, I'm bleeding bright red :cry: I can't decide if I have a dull ache or it's just in response to my heart sinking when I saw the blood. I had brown spotting until 9 weeks in my last pregnancy, so I'm trying to stay calm but I just feel sick.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Your dinosaurs are adorable stuck! Love them!

Joo, hang in there Hun! :hugs: some people don't know they're pregnant because they continue to get monthly bleeding. It doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong. Did you call your midwife, just in case??


----------



## stuckinoki

joo said:


> Wow those stuffies are fab!
> 
> Not so good here, I'm bleeding bright red :cry: I can't decide if I have a dull ache or it's just in response to my heart sinking when I saw the blood. I had brown spotting until 9 weeks in my last pregnancy, so I'm trying to stay calm but I just feel sick.

Can you get in to a doctor or hospital if for nothing else but some reassurance?

:hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Oh Joo, thinking of you. That must be so frightening. See your doctor asap and let us know you're ok.

Mama Duck, thanks for the bra tip. Think I will buy a bra extender thing to see if that helps. 

Good luck Stuck and Mama Wolf for your scans this wk, let us know how they go. Mine is on Thursday.


----------



## joo

Thanks ladies. I don't have a midwife yet, I sent off the referral last week and they said I'll get an appointment in the post. I'm not too confident that my GP will do anything with it being so early in pregnancy. I can ring the antenatal day unit (ADU) tomorrow at 8:30, but again will they see me so early at just 7 weeks?


----------



## bombshellmom

joo said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't have a midwife yet, I sent off the referral last week and they said I'll get an appointment in the post. I'm not too confident that my GP will do anything with it being so early in pregnancy. I can ring the antenatal day unit (ADU) tomorrow at 8:30, but again will they see me so early at just 7 weeks?

Honey, if I were you I would go in to the ER for some reassurance and so they can check you out and make sure everything is ok. It is worth it! FX there's nothing wrong! Is the bleeding light or kinda heavy?


----------



## CurlyRose

Joo, I don't know about your area, but our nearest big hospital has an early pregnancy unit that you can self refer to. Perhaps check the website of your nearest one (or ones if you're between some) and see what arrangements they have. Ours would see you at 7 weeks, no problem, so hopefully yours will be the same. I hope it turns out to be nothing though.


----------



## joo

There was quite a lot when I wiped and it was bright red. It's not so bad now, so I feel kinda silly. I am cramping slightly, but not sure if that's just the worry. I'm going to ring ADU in the morning and see what they say, unless it gets any worse during the night. Thankfully my OH has tomorrow off so he can take me if I need to go in! Thanks for the reassurance ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## bigbelly2

bombshellmom said:


> bigbelly2 said:
> 
> 
> Please can I tag along...
> I'm 4wk 3 days today so theoretically due march 24th I will book an early scan between 6-7 weeks if I'm not offered one at epu because of a mc and also severe pre eclempsia In my last pregnancy.
> Congrats to u all.. Still can't believe I back here 8 years later than when I originally joined!!
> Xx
> 
> Welcome! I am also most likely due March 24th & 4weeks 3 days too!:) bump buddies!
> 
> Hoping everything works out for you! :hugs: and congrats!Click to expand...

Hey 

I will be following how your doing! 
I'm still in total shock... I'm going to ring the doctors tomorrow and get booked in.. 
How are you feeling, do you have any symptoms at all as yet? 
H x


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbelly2 said:
> 
> 
> Please can I tag along...
> I'm 4wk 3 days today so theoretically due march 24th I will book an early scan between 6-7 weeks if I'm not offered one at epu because of a mc and also severe pre eclempsia In my last pregnancy.
> Congrats to u all.. Still can't believe I back here 8 years later than when I originally joined!!
> Xx
> 
> Welcome! I am also most likely due March 24th & 4weeks 3 days too!:) bump buddies!
> 
> Hoping everything works out for you! :hugs: and congrats!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> I will be following how your doing!
> I'm still in total shock... I'm going to ring the doctors tomorrow and get booked in..
> How are you feeling, do you have any symptoms at all as yet?
> H xClick to expand...


I can understand the shock! Lol, have you been taking a lot of tests as well? I can't seem to stop taking pregnancy tests, I love seeing the lines! <3
I'm feeling pretty good as of right now! I normally don't really get that sick until around 5-7 weeks, from my pregnancy with DD and my mc. But hoping to be more sick soon lol as it is a good sign I guess. How about you?


----------



## ferens06

:hi: I got my BFP on Friday :) due 24th.


----------



## NDH

Welcome to the new ladies.

Joo its always frightening to see blood in pregnancy. Statistically half the time its harmless (roughly 25% of pregnancies have bleeding and half of them go on to gave healthy babies) . I've experienced bleeding at 14 weeks with my second which was quite heavy and bright red for a whole weekend ad a dull ache, which turner out to he an undisguised SCH bleeding, and then 4 times where things didn't end well sadly, but I always tried to focus on the positive.
I hope for the best outcome for you.


----------



## stuckinoki

Just blew my last CB digital and it says 2-3 weeks :(

I got 3+ on Friday so I guess my levels aren't rising anymore :/


----------



## Camichelle

Fingers crossed for you Joo! Bleeding is fairly common as the other ladies have said. Hang in there! 

Stuck, I've heard so many bad thing about the reliability of those tests which is why I won't take them. I read something somewhere about a lady who freaked out when she got 2-3 and so had her doc run a beta and it was around 15000. Try not to stress to much. ( I know easier said than done) Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: stuck! Is it possible some digis are stronger than others? I've never used a digi HPT before so I don't have experience. :shrug: :hug:


----------



## stuckinoki

Idk. I just took it to get it out of the house. 

I'm not cramping or bleeding but it's so hard to see a different result than what you were expecting :(


----------



## Camichelle

stuckinoki said:


> Idk. I just took it to get it out of the house.
> 
> I'm not cramping or bleeding but it's so hard to see a different result than what you were expecting :(


Could be the hook effect or maybe your levels are so high you've made the test go wonky. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## CurlyRose

Stuck, those tests are known to give you inaccurate weeks estimates once you're past the 3+, they can't cope with the higher levels and get confused, it actually says that on the leaflet inside the box! Don't let it stress you out, this is the stickiest of bean, it's going to go all the way.


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies. It's SO hard not to stress out. Thankfully I've only got to cope until Wednesday for our scan. 

Plus, I've been full of energy today; got my whole house cleaned, laundry, swam laps, mowed the yard....I've been so tired lately that it stressed me out that i now all of a sudden have all of this expendable energy.


----------



## NDH

Oh stucki that would be so nerve wracking to see a 2-3 after having had a 3+ already. Like the others said, try not to worry as they really aren't that accurate. You did get a 3+ a few days before 5 weeks so its possible that test wasn't as sensitive and read higher than it should have, or maybe this one is faulty. Some people never get 3+ even with crazy high hcg. Thankfully your scan is coming up in just a couple days.


----------



## BabeAwait

Okay maybe I'm crazy but... I'm having stretching pains already at six weeks. Anyone else having this? Is this normal?


----------



## KalonKiki

Adorable dinos, Stucki! I wouldn't worry about the the digi, those things are notoriously awful and your HCG levels were probably so high that they confused the test. You only have a few more days until your scan, I have my FXed for a sticky bean for you. :hugs:
Also I wouldn't worry too much about the sudden burst of energy either. Feeling really tired has been completely off and on for me so far this pregnancy, I'm sure it's normal to have fluctuations in symptoms.

Welcome and congrats to the new :bfp:, H&H 9 months to you ladies. :wave: :flower:

I can't believe that I'm 5 weeks already. I can tell that this pregnancy is going to fly so much faster than my pregnancy with DS did. With him it felt like every week dragged on forever and with this one I've been so much more relaxed and have been trying to enjoy each week as it comes because I'll never get it back again and I'll only be pregnant so many times in my life.

I think I know what you mean BabeAwait, all of a sudden starting yesterday I developed a super bloat bump and I've felt a "stretching" sort of dull ache in my lower abdomen all day. This is also my second child though so I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

BabeAwait said:


> Okay maybe I'm crazy but... I'm having stretching pains already at six weeks. Anyone else having this? Is this normal?

Today I felt full in my lower belly, almost like I need to stay hunched over because I felt a slightly discomforting stretching sensation when I would stand up straight. It only lasted about a minute but it was super weird! I'm not sure if that's the same sensation you are having but I'll be 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Stucki - don't worry about the digital there conception indicator can be way off. With my first pregnancy I only ever got 2-3 on it despite being further along. ...... my nearly 3 year old is proof that pregnancy went well. This time round I tested once 3 days after missed period and got a not pregnant, despite having other positive tests. I then tested a week later and got a 1~2 weeks pregnant despite being 5 weeks gone. It can freak you out when they don't show what you expect but for now I'm taking solice in the fact that Internet cheap tests are strong positives and I have normal early pregnancy symptoms. 
Dawn x


----------



## BabeAwait

Kalon I had been horribly bloated too but mine has gone down some around the early 6 week mark thank goodness. Being on progesterone makes me feel like a puffy bloated marshmallow lol.

Dawn it literally feels like stretching. Like my uterus is pulled tight and expanding. It has been a constant feeling the past few days. I just find it odd because it feels like what I imagine growing would feel like in several weeks, when it's actually time to show. :shrug:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm so glad to come here to read the reassuring posts about getting a 2-3! I got one this morning too. 

My main symptom today seems to be constipation- ugh! I think I'll have another apple.


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ladies just wanted to introduce myself! We found out yesterday we are expecting our fourth baby. I'm not going to lie it wads a shock I hadn't realised I had missed my period as I've been so busy. Then last week my boobs hurt so I thought oh must be due checked my calandar and realised I was well over due and so did a test yesterday and BOOM! Baby number 4 is on it's way! Think I'll be due about the 18th of March, looking forward to getting to know you all xxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I don't know about growing pains, but I can't believe I've already started with the round ligament pains from time to time. It's usually when I'm getting up from a seated position too quickly that I notice it, but there's no mistaking it - I remember from last pregnancy! :haha: felt like it's awful early for those to start though! Anyone else on their second (or more) pregnancy & already have this?!


----------



## stuckinoki

Yea, I'm having it when I stand up too fast or move too quickly as well. It's like a bubbling and a pinch at the same time. 

I was thinking this morning, as I analyze my test lines that aren't going to get any darker that I've never been at this place in a pregnancy....my test lines have never been this dark and have never properly progressed, and I've always started bleeding by now...and now I'm not sure what to do with myself. Usually it's worry about this or that, I've never been completely confident so now I'm finding myself at a loss of what to do to pass the On my way! And assure myself that everything is doing what it's supposed to. 

Only two more days until the scan and then I think I'll be able to relax and try to enjoy this a little more.


----------



## MrsMcP

Hello! Can I join please? Each time I calculate due date it's different! I have got, 28th, 29th and 30th. The ones where you put cycle length in seem to estimate it at 28/29 and regular LMP says 30th.

It hasn't really sunk in yet and i'm having some very light spotting and mild cramps so i'm feeling a bit freaked out. I had it with my DD though, so hopefully it's nothing. I had really bad antenatal anxiety with DD and I'm worried it's all starting all over again.

I'm finding it very hard to feel excited! Hoping that joining this group will help! xx


----------



## apaki

stuckinoki said:


> Yea, I'm having it when I stand up too fast or move too quickly as well. It's like a bubbling and a pinch at the same time.
> 
> I was thinking this morning, as I analyze my test lines that aren't going to get any darker that I've never been at this place in a pregnancy....my test lines have never been this dark and have never properly progressed, and I've always started bleeding by now...and now I'm not sure what to do with myself. Usually it's worry about this or that, I've never been completely confident so now I'm finding myself at a loss of what to do to pass the On my way! And assure myself that everything is doing what it's supposed to.
> 
> Only two more days until the scan and then I think I'll be able to relax and try to enjoy this a little more.

Hugs! Sending lots of good wishes for the scan! Hang in there I'm sure you will feel better once it is done. :hugs:


----------



## apaki

12 dpo today and finally saw a nice dark line. The pregnancy seems a lot more real now! I also made my first midwife appointment :) it's Thursday afternoon which I am so excited about. No scan that day but I'm going to ask if we can get one around 7-8 weeks!


----------



## fairycat

Did another test today to see progression, and finally got a nice dark line! It took some dye from the control line. AF is due either tomorrow or Wednesday. Usually I spot for 2-3 beforehand and I've had nothing. Fx it keeps and my line keeps getting darker! I'm pretty confident at this point. Crazy how I've been getting lines for a week already. I wondered when it would get dark. Going to use my last digital on Thurs to see what I says about weeks.


----------



## mewolkens

MrsMcP said:


> Hello! Can I join please?

Of course! Welcome! The banner is on page one and we've been giving ourselves Mama animal names. That list is on page one as well for all our newbies.

Are you feeling pregnant yet?


----------



## MrsMcP

Thank you! I will have to think of something.

I don't feel that pregnant yet... bit dizzy... bit off my food. I had some IB 7-10dpo which was my biggest clue. 

The spotting now is freaking me out though. It's very very light tinge pinky/brown when I wipe. I have had bad cramps today too, they've made me feel sweaty, sick and had loose bm. Sorry for the TMI!

Praying everything is okay in there. Might have to buy some FRERs on the way home just to see progression and try and put my mind at rest. I'm too scared to try another digi until I know i'll get 2-3 weeks.

x


----------



## littlelily

Welcome to the new ladies :) happy and healthy 9 months for us all I hope.


----------



## CurlyRose

Argh, hair needed dying (it has been rather a vivid red for the last 14 or so years), so I thought I'd be sensible and use a semi permanent dye, less irritating and all that. However, only the dyed part of my hair have taken any colour, so my roots are now looking even worse. I know rationally that hair dye isn't now thought to cause any problems, but can I convince my heart of that...? Also I cannot leave it, I look a mess already, should have dyed it before TTC, at least that way I'd have an extra few weeks!


----------



## stuckinoki

Curly, I'm with you! Girl, my roots are so awful right now and I really need to lighten up some...I always get super brassy in the summer [sun, pool, heat ewwww] lol

Thanks for all the support ladies...I ran out and took these mid-day. I'm officially pregnant, and I'm officially DONE testing.


Spoiler
https://i59.tinypic.com/valbl.jpg


----------



## BabeAwait

Welcome new ladies! :) Congratulations on your :bfp: !


----------



## littlelily

Mama Duck and stuck, need to dye my hair too! Can you? Xx


----------



## CurlyRose

Yes, you can, the studies that people used to use. To prove harm were of mice having hair dye injected in to them, unsurprisingly, this caused birth defects. So long as you apply your hair dye to just your hair, rather than inject it you should be fine. However, the general advice is that if you're worried, wait til second trimester, or go for highlights rather than all over dye. Semi permanent was my option. Now it's dried it does seem to have tinted the roots, so perhaps it will carry me for a couple of weeks. 
I've broken all he rules today (sort of) in addition to hair dye, I've eaten mould ripened cheese, I did heat it until bubbling throughout though, which is usually considered to be ok.

Stuck, I hope you feel more relaxed now, I can't imagine how tough this must be for you, I know how worried I feel and I've got no loss history. Scan soon, then you can see your little bean wriggling away.


----------



## c beary83

Hi .Can I join? I'm due 26th March


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to tell you ladies I got to see my midwife and she arranged for me to go up early pregnancy unit the same day to get my HCG beta's done! :)

3weeks and 5days was 85 and 4 weeks exactly was 207 do these sound good numbers? They want to scan me next Monday I will be 5weeks and 1 day. 

And I need to change my due date to 28th March


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Stuck! Glad you did the tests & feel better!

I get my hair dyed at a salon. Last pregnancy, my hair stylist foiled my whole head to get the due as close to my roots as she could without touching my scalp (as a precaution - the dye she uses is naturally derived and doesn't have the really bad stuff in it (don't ask what "the really bad stuff" refers to! I can't remember, but she did tell me once!) still haven't decided if I'll have her go to all that trouble this time around. :shrug:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome bigbelly2, hippylittlej, ferens06, MommaCC, MrsMcP and c beary83 :D

Joo, hope all is OK now after your bleed? Did you get checked? A work friend of mine bled heavily at 6 weeks with both her pregnancies and all was fine, I think it was a hematoma or something like that.

Stuck, glad you got that 3+ digi to reassure you. Not long til your scan now too :) Totally understandable that you're anxious after your previous losses. Are you on any sort of medication like progesterone?

My booking in appointment is 30th at 8:45 and it's just dawned on me we'll need to get DD1 minded if I want OH to come with me! We haven't told anyone yet and weren't going to until 12 weeks but I can't think of a good excuse for getting her minded so early in the morning so I might have to tell my parents earlier than planned. I'm a little apprehensive of their reaction as DD2 is in a spica cast (big plaster cast waist to ankle) for hip dysplasia til December so I know they'll think we're having another one too soon, which is one reason we were planning to wait before breaking the news. Will have to think about what we could do but possibly i'll just go on my own. Bringing DD1 to the appointment isn't really an option as she'll tell the world lol :dohh:


----------



## NDH

Can you just take dd with you Mama Bat? We always just took my dd with my to appointments at 9 months old she couldn't get into too much trouble.

Mama Dinosaur good news! Looks like the 2-3 was just a faulty test. Come on good news scan tomorrow. I am hopeful for a heartbeat so you don't have yet another thingvto worry about even though not seeing a HB this early is totally normal too.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'll just be happy to see a sack. We've never seen anything on US with any of the others. And seeing the 3+ makes me confident we will see something, if not a heartbeat.


----------



## Buttercup84

Mama Hen, we could take the 9 month old but not the 3 year old as she'd cotton on and tell everyone haha! She's already obsessed with the idea of mummy having another baby ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , sorry I'm here but quiet today . Having an anxious day .... Not quite able to make it go away !!! I'm 6 weeks Wednesday and not feeling many symptoms yet . My boobs feel a tiny bit tender and I'm starving ( well that awful empty feeling ) but that's it . I stupidly googled the stats for mc at my age ..... WHY DO I DO THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone , sorry I'm here but quiet today . Having an anxious day .... Not quite able to make it go away !!! I'm 6 weeks Wednesday and not feeling many symptoms yet . My boobs feel a tiny bit tender and I'm starving ( well that awful empty feeling ) but that's it . I stupidly googled the stats for mc at my age ..... WHY DO I DO THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh no!!

Stay away from Dr. Google. He's unhelpful at best. 

I know what you mean about anxiety though, seems like every day there is something new to worry about. 

Sounds like you're having some symptoms though! I'm torn between wanting all of the symptoms because that would mean I'm assured everything is going as planned and not wanting any because for real, do I really want to spend my days hunched over a toilet? Lol

Good luck, we are all in this together :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Buttercup84 said:


> Mama Hen, we could take the 9 month old but not the 3 year old as she'd cotton on and tell everyone haha! She's already obsessed with the idea of mummy having another baby ;)

I'm not sure sure why but I thought it was just the baby who needed minding. I guess I assumed your three year old would be at daycare or something :dohh: 



Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone , sorry I'm here but quiet today . Having an anxious day .... Not quite able to make it go away !!! I'm 6 weeks Wednesday and not feeling many symptoms yet . My boobs feel a tiny bit tender and I'm starving ( well that awful empty feeling ) but that's it . I stupidly googled the stats for mc at my age ..... WHY DO I DO THAT !!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: Left. Anxiety bites.u


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats & welcome to the new bfps!!

I am miserable with MS. Its constant. Of course it makes me feel "better" ...but still miserable. :(


----------



## mewolkens

Isn't it odd liking and hating something at the same time? In both of my previous pregnancies I had no MS and they both ended in MC. This time it's inescapable, and I love the reassurance, but I'd also like to not gag a dozen times a day.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to the new :bfp:! H&H 9 months to you ladies. :wave: :flower:

I know MS is supposed to be a "good" sign that baby is doing well in there but I've known a lot of women that didn't throw up a single time and still had perfectly healthy babies and I want to be one of those women this time. I'm not very hopeful though, last time I threw up constantly even with an anti-nauseate every 4 hours from 7-21 weeks. I couldn't keep anything down and ended up losing 15 lbs during that time. No one will ever be able to convince me that having MS as bad as mine was last time is a good thing. :nope:

For now I'm enjoying still being able to eat. Last time the nausea started at 6 weeks for me so I'm curious as to whether or not it will be the same this time. For all I know I could only have about another week of prenatal bliss before 1st Trimester hell begins (and hopefully ONLY lasts for my 1st trimester this time). :haha:

I hope that everyone is doing well and that symptoms aren't too horrible.


----------



## AMP1117

Hi ladies just saying hi. Haven't been on much...having bad sinus headaches lately and it takes all my energy to chase my toddler around (finally successful with potty training!) hope everyone is doing well


----------



## bombshellmom

I think I'm officially done testing! My hcg lines are stealing the dye from the rest of the tests lol!!
 



Attached Files:







11.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NDH

Mama Penguin I'm the opposite. My girls I had barely any symptoms and next to no nausea (nothing at all with my first) and loads of symptoms and nausea with my losses, so I'm trying not to be freaked out by how sock I'm feeling this time (still not bad compared to how many people feel, but a lot worse than I have with any of my other pregnancies)


----------



## bombshellmom

AMP1117 said:


> Hi ladies just saying hi. Haven't been on much...having bad sinus headaches lately and it takes all my energy to chase my toddler around (finally successful with potty training!) hope everyone is doing well

Hoping you feel better, girl! And congrats on successfully potty training your LO! Lol we just finally got DD to use the potty about a month ago, everyone was telling us she should have learned a year ago but I take a different approach, I wanted DD to be ready when she felt ready! Rats to finally be rid of diapers for a while, only to gain more in 9 months lol


----------



## littlelily

Thanks for the hair dye tips.

Enjoying my summer hols so far. Went with my friend and her 1 year old to the park yesterday which was lots of fun. Visiting my other friend and her 6 month old today. Lovely to spend time with little ones when you know yours is on the way.

Hope you are all well. Good luck with scans Mama Hen and Mama Dino today and tmrw. :hug:


----------



## batesbaby

I haven't got on here in awhile, figured I would post before reading like 50 pages lol... So I had an emergency today... Had some blood looking stuff come out when I tried to go #2... Went to the hospital cause I also had bad kidney pain.. Even though I have a doctor appointment tomorrow I couldn't wait if something bad was going on... Did ultra sound (didn't get to see or hear anything) but the baby measured on point... Also, the doctor said baby has a strong heart beat! She said that my bleeding and pain could be round ligament pain, ligaments stretching, uterus stretching, and blood vessels rupturing from uterus expanding.... But it was wonderful knowing everything is great as of now!


----------



## batesbaby

Oh and my due date changed to march 14th... I knew the 7th was too early for when me and other half bd... Now I have to fix my tickers, ughhhh...


----------



## kakae

Just booked in with a midwife, so will meet up with her next week to get bloods done etc. Excited!


----------



## littlelily

Bates, so glad everything was ok. Sounds like you had a scary moment. Here's to no more worries :)


----------



## joo

That is good news batesbaby! 

My bleeding stopped, & no cramps etc soI think we're ok. I try to keep calm about it and tell myself what I'd tell anyone else in that situation, but just had a momentary panic about it!

Also, I know every pregnancy is different and I'd say it all the time, but it's so hard not to compare this time to last time! With my first pregnancy I had nothing to compare it to so took everything as it came. Now I know what being pregnant was like last time and it's strange it's not the same. I said to OH that if we have a third then perhaps I will accept that each pregnancy is different then.


----------



## mac1979

Can I join? I just got my BFP and my due date is March 30th.


----------



## Rhapsodi

Went to my dr yesterday who follows my hormone levels. I'm officially due 3-22-16! 

My levels at 4w3d hcg 208 and progesterone 17 started 600mg progesterone daily.
4w6d hcg 941! 
Next levels are at 6w6d and we get a scan too! 

Only issue I have right now is tandem nursing and getting some cramping and low supply. Boo.... Trying to figure a way to keep going. My dr said not to wean in first tri but is concerned about the mild cramping! 

Glad to hear everyone is doing well! 

It feels so unreal! I'm due about a week after I found out I was pregnant with my 7mo! So crazy! After 5yrs of no BFPs all of a sudden bam! We weren't super careful as it took 5yrs before. But we are excited! 

Trying to actually enjoy this pregnancy!


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I've been reading but not posting for a while now but thought I'd post today to say welcome to all the new ladies.

Stuck - glad to see that 3+ :happydance: and batesbaby - great news that all is okay :thumbup:

I had my booking appointment with my mw yesterday. I have a different one to last time and she is lovely. I think we will get on well. I asked her about the chances of another premature baby and she said that I will be referred to a special team who will monitor me, baby and cervix to check all is going okay. That was reassuring as although my LO was medically fine, it could have turned out so differently. 

Other than that, we have booked a private scan for next Tuesday! Eeeek - a week today. I should be almost 8 weeks by then (athough mw has me as 8 weeks today) so hoping to see a heartbeat :happydance:


----------



## kittykat7210

Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx


----------



## Rhapsodi

My thoughts and prayers are with you kittykat!


----------



## littlelily

So Sorry for your loss kitty. Please look after yourself. I hope you get some answers.


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh kitty I'm so sorry for your loss, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm so sorry kitty.


----------



## littlelily

How is everyone feeling today? Not really felt pregnant today (apart from the massive bloat still).


----------



## .hopeful.one.

So sorry for your loss kittykat. Take time for you hun :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Kittycat, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss :hug:


----------



## Camichelle

So very sorry for you loss kittykat.


----------



## joo

So sorry kittykat :hugs: xx


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, kittycat :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

kittykat7210 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx

Oh no, I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:
I really hope that you get your rainbow soon, FXed for you and lots of sticky :dust: for the next little bean. We will miss you and pistachio and neither of you will be forgotten. :cry:

Mama Seal I'm glad that everything is looking well with you. :happydance:

Congrats to the ladies that have started potty training and had some success with it. We bought a potty chair because it was on clearance for $9 and it's a great design for a potty chair. DS loves it and likes to lift up the lid and sit on it but he hasn't figured out how to actually use it yet. I imagine that he probably won't be fully potty trained until after he turns 3 but I fully believe in waiting until he is ready before we start really potty training.

Also congrats, welcome, and H&H 9 months to the new :bfp:! :wave: :flower:

I changed my appointment to Thursday August 6th because DH wanted to come with me and he goes back to work on Monday August 10th (the day my appointment was originally scheduled for). They don't do ultrasounds at the clinic, they schedule them at the actual hospital 15 minutes away but they do ultrasounds on Saturdays too so I'm hopeful for an ultrasound on Saturday the 8th since I'll be exactly 8 weeks then. :blush:


----------



## Beeka

Hey guys - just wanted to pop back and let you know that I've started spotting :cry: 

My tests never progressed further than 1-2 so it would appear that they are fairly accurate. 

I wish you all well with your pregnancies :kiss:


----------



## littlelily

Beeka, a bit of spotting is ok right? And those digitals can be off. Are you going to see a doctor? 

Hoping all is ok for you.


----------



## Beeka

My temps are dropping and other tests didn't particularly progress either. I know in my heart it's over and didn't see much point seeing a doctor just to confirm what I already know. I'll give it a week and if nothing more happens I'll go to EPU. At the mo nothing has hit a pad and no cramps but I think within the next couple of days it will happen. x


----------



## Natasha2605

Just popping by to wish you's all happy and healthy 9 months xx

My little March bean wasn't to be. Tests didn't get darker and I started bleeding thursday night. 

xxxx


----------



## mewolkens

I'm so sorry to see that so many people are having a rough couple of days! So many of us have been there, but I know that can't make it better.

:hugs:
I hope everybody feels better soon and gets a new round of BFPs.


----------



## bombshellmom

Beeka said:


> Hey guys - just wanted to pop back and let you know that I've started spotting :cry:
> 
> My tests never progressed further than 1-2 so it would appear that they are fairly accurate.
> 
> I wish you all well with your pregnancies :kiss:

Have you been to the doctor Beeka? Maybe the spotting is ok, I would go in to the ER if I were you...at least make sure everything is ok! :hugs: hoping your bean stays!


----------



## bombshellmom

kittykat7210 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx

So sorry kittykat :hugs: are you going to try again? FX everything works out for you. It was so nice to meet you too! Wishing you nothing but the best! <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Natasha2605 said:


> Just popping by to wish you's all happy and healthy 9 months xx
> 
> My little March bean wasn't to be. Tests didn't get darker and I started bleeding thursday night.
> 
> xxxx


So sorry Natasha! that is so disheartening to see so many losses today - I hope everyone gets their angel babies soon! <3 :hugs:

Hope you feel better girl


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome mac1979 :flower:
Thinking of you Beeka, hope there is still a chance that things are OK :hugs:
So sorry for your loss Natasha, hope your next little bean is your sticky one :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Beeka & Natasha! 

Beeka, hoping your bean stays sticky despite your spotting & disheartening tests!

Natasha, so sorry to hear about your sad news. 

I wish you both well with trying again & getting the beautiful rainbow babies you both deserve! :hug:


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh no Beeka and Natasha, I'm so sorry for your losses. :cry: :hugs:
I knew it was too good to be true, I was starting to feel like maybe this was a lucky thread since we had only one loss prior to today and in my last pregnancy thread we had a ton of losses by this point and now all in one day the thread gets hit with 3 of them. It makes me feel so sad and I really hope that everyone gets their rainbow babies soon. :(


----------



## CurlyRose

Crikey, what a hard day for the thread, so sorry for your losses kittykat and Natasha. Beeka, I hope that, despite the signs, your bean sticks.

I've started to get really panicked that mine won't stay again, even without today's news, I feel massively bloated , nauseous and my boobs have never been so sore and swollen, but I can't shake the fear. I've been calm for ages, but I've really gone off telling people about the pregnancy, I need to tell a particularly colleague this week, but I put it off throughout today just in case :( trying to remind myself that I can't jinx it...


----------



## stuckinoki

What a rough day on this thread, eh?

So sorry ladies, I wish we were real life friends, I'd pour you all a big ol' glass of wine and hand you a Hershey's bar and watch crap TV with you until you felt better :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm sorry and so sad for everyone's losses . Its so hard . Make sure and take good care of yourselves and let others mind you xxx I'm trying really hard to keep a lid on my anxiety with this pg but it creeps in every now and again . 

Those little march beanies will never be forgotten as they will live on in your hearts :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 60.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## KatOro

kittykat7210 said:


> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx

Big hugs to you.


----------



## mac1979

So sorry for anybody who has had a loss.


----------



## SilasLove

Mac!!!! So happy to see you here!! :happydance:

To the three ladies who have angel babies - I am so terribly sorry. Take care if yourself and take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

:hugs: Big hugs and sticky baby dust for the future for all that have lost. My heart hurts for you all - I'm so truly sorry!:angel:


----------



## Radiance

You ladies move fast!! :shock: I'm so sorry for the losses. :cry: :hugs:

Congratulations to all the new members!! :thumbup:

I have gained 3 pounds this week! Eek! My ultrasound is officially one week away. YAY! Symptoms seem to be the same. My biggest are being extremely exhausted, nausea only at night, and wanting to eat 24/7- literally :wacko:


----------



## NDH

Oh what a sad day for the group :( so sorry Kittycat and Natasha for your losses :hugs: Beeka instill holding out hope for you as I'm an optimist,but I understand your not wanting to see a Dr about it.:hugs:

Welcome to the newcomers.


----------



## ruby83

I just popped on here today and I am so so sorry to the ladies who have lost their babies.:hug: Take care of yourselves xxx

I went to the doctor yesterday because of some pinching on my right side. They did bloods yesterday (waiting for results) and I am going for bloods again tomorrow. The doctor said it is most likely stretching pain, but because it is focussed only on the right she wants to rule out ectopic. If HCG not progressing normally she will send me for a 6 weeks scan, otherwise scan won't be until 8 weeks. Trying to stay calm but feeling anxious


----------



## Beeka

Thank you for the optimism girls but bleeding more this morning and beginning to cramp. xx


----------



## ruby83

Beeka said:


> Thank you for the optimism girls but bleeding more this morning and beginning to cramp. xx

So sorry hon :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

So sorry, Beeka & Natasha :cry:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: so sorry to all the ladies that have had losses. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :hugs:

Welcome to all the new ladies. 

I have the midwife tomorrow. Kind of feeling anxious. We have a lot of stress on at the moment. My nanna (mum's mum) has cancer and is essentially nearing the end of her life, it's stressful seeing her so poorly and very stressful seeing how it's hitting mum. I'm kind of trying to hold it all together outwardly but inside I'm breaking. I fear stress won't be good for the baby and im convinced something will go wrong with this pregnancy and it's making me really really anxious. Guess I will mention how anxious I feel to the midwife tomorrow.


----------



## lintu

hiya ladies, havent been on for a few days just been so busy with work and getting ready to move house next week.

Sorry for everyone whose had a loss it really blows xxxx

im 4+6 today and been getting a little paranoid about lack of symptoms but my lines have been getting darker so fingers xd thats a good sign, really nervous as this is around when my pain started in may when they found out my bean was ectopic and i lost my right tube i was 5+5 so in my head i need to get past that!

I have my scan next week, had to tell work also so its going to be a long 35 weeks of administrative duties!!


----------



## kittykat7210

bombshellmom said:


> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx
> 
> So sorry kittykat :hugs: are you going to try again? FX everything works out for you. It was so nice to meet you too! Wishing you nothing but the best! <3Click to expand...

My hubby wants to start trying again soon but it's really starting to get to me, I would like to have a break and focus on us a little bit, might see if we can get time off to go abroad. We have been trying for so long and it's my fault we can't conceive, i don't know how much more of this I can take :cry: 

Thank you everyone for your support and I'm sorry to the other girls who have also lost :hugs: xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Scans in four hours and I'm starting to freak out that there's not going to be anything in there.


----------



## littlelily

kittykat7210 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kittykat7210 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, sorry I haven't posted in a while, we lost our little pistachio the other night for definite now, I wish the rest of you happy and healthy pregnancies. It was lovely to meet all of you xx
> 
> So sorry kittykat :hugs: are you going to try again? FX everything works out for you. It was so nice to meet you too! Wishing you nothing but the best! <3Click to expand...
> 
> My hubby wants to start trying again soon but it's really starting to get to me, I would like to have a break and focus on us a little bit, might see if we can get time off to go abroad. We have been trying for so long and it's my fault we can't conceive, i don't know how much more of this I can take :cry:
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support and I'm sorry to the other girls who have also lost :hugs: xxClick to expand...


Kitty, its not your fault and you have conceived, little bean just didn't stick. Talk to your Dr and try to find out why then maybe a break or holiday is a good idea. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## littlelily

Stuck, don't panic. Stressing about it won't change the outcome. Hope everything is ok. Update when you're out. 

My scan is tmrw at 7+3/4


----------



## littlelily

Ruby, hope your results come bk ok.

Dawn, thinking of you, what a stressful time. Try and stay calm and remember you can only do what you can do.


----------



## CurlyRose

Good luck stuck! I am looking forward to your post scan joy and relief once you've seen little bean looking as it should!


----------



## stuckinoki

It's going to be great!


----------



## NDH

Good luck stucki! Cant wait to see pictures of your sweet bean :cloud9:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:bunny: rooting for you stuck! Can't wait for your update! :bunny:


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks ladies!

Why, oh why did I wake up so early this morning?!?! Lol


----------



## MrsMcP

What a sad day for this thread :'( I'm so so sorry to KittyKat, Natasha and Beeka. I hope you get the support that you need. I'm devastated for you xxxxxxxx

Stuck - I'm wishing you huge luck for today! xxx

I'm still feeling anxious. Spotting has stopped today and cramping not as bad. Got quite bad back/hip pain mainly on the left. Hopefully it's all normal. Took cb digi today and it has changed to 2-3 weeks which is hopefully a good sign. It's such a stressful time - I literally don't know how you mummas who've had previous losses do it. You're amazing all of you xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

4+2 and 2-3 is a great sign!!!

Hope your cramping stops. I was pretty cramps on and off last week and it was driving me bonkers. It's tapered off though! Hope yours does too!


----------



## MrsMcP

It's funny though how quickly after getting 2-3 you start worrying about whether you'll get 3+! The relief doesn't last very long!!


----------



## littlelily

How long to wait Stuck? 

Starting to get very nervous about mine tmrw now.


----------



## jbell157

I'm so sorry for your losses kitty kat, beeka, and Natasha. I can't imagine what you're going through but just know we are all thinking of you.

Stuck I'm so excited about your scan! Can't wait for an update


----------



## stuckinoki

One little bean in there!

Repeat ultrasound on Monday for heartbeat but he said looks about 6 weeks from the pole and sack. 

https://i60.tinypic.com/2nkmhpy.jpg


----------



## littlelily

That's great Stuck! ( although yuk for yet more waiting til Monday)

Must be such a relief! :D


----------



## Camichelle

Congrats Stuck! Beautiful scan! And exciting you get to see your little bean again so soon!


----------



## CurlyRose

That's brilliant stuck! Another one Monday too, you must be so pleased :)


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm pretty excited now...

I told DH, presented him with the scan picture and he was less than enthusiastic. Said I need to calm down and not get so excited until we're out of the first trimester :/ I was hoping for more excitement but now I don't regret waiting to tell him...he's just being cautious given our previous losses but I was hoping for something more than that.

Jerk face husband.


----------



## c beary83

Congratulations stuck! Beautiful scan picture. My husband is the other way - really excited. I'm having to try and bring him back to reality:wacko:


----------



## littlelily

stuckinoki said:


> I'm pretty excited now...
> 
> I told DH, presented him with the scan picture and he was less than enthusiastic. Said I need to calm down and not get so excited until we're out of the first trimester :/ I was hoping for more excitement but now I don't regret waiting to tell him...he's just being cautious given our previous losses but I was hoping for something more than that.
> 
> Jerk face husband.

Aww, we are super excited for you though! :headspin:

Bag of nerves for tmrw. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm really excited for yours though mama fox! What time? If you've already said and I've forgotten, then whoops - sorry! Get a pic up as soon as possible, I shall be checking in at work :p

Mine is still just over a week away, so I'm trying not to allow the anxiety to creep in just yet! 

I have slept today for so long, slept all night pretty much, then an hour nap this morning, two hours this afternoon, I hope I've had enough sleep in because my house is a hole and I need to clean and tidy tomorrow after my shift.


----------



## Left wonderin

What a great scan stuck :) everything where it should be :) don't mind OH men can be such idiots but also he is probably trying to protect himself . Half way there to 12 weeks :) it will fly by !!! 

Mama fox excited for your scan :) I love seeing everyone's :) mine isn't until the 19th of August so a while yet and that's an early one with the EPU due to my previous mmc . It s a reassurance scan . Pity they can't do it sooner !!!! Six weeks now and the icky feeling has started :) I'm so pleased . Its awful and its only the start of it but I'm delighted lol..... I have zero energy and with a 17 month old thats not allowed ;) lol.......


----------



## bombshellmom

I had my scan yesterday at 4weeks 5days! It's just the sac but I'm still in love lol. 
We have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan though, just to make sure baby is growing!
 



Attached Files:







baby4weeks5days.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CurlyRose

So... UK ladies, One Born starts in half an hour, who is and isn't watching?


----------



## Buttercup84

Ruby I really hope all is OK with your little bean. Update us when you can!
Stuck, i'm so glad your scan went great and everything is as it should be :D Sorry about DH's reaction, I know it's early but he must know you're excited to get as far as having a scan. Hopefully he'll come around before too long!
Mama wolf, great scan pic looks like everything is progressing nicely :thumbup:
Mama Duck, I might do... It's the same hospital I had my DDs at (going to a different one this time though) I didn't see the cowbag of a midwife I had with DD2 in the last series, wonder if she'll pop up in this one! :dohh:


----------



## littlelily

Mama Wolf, so pleased your scan went well too.

Thanks Mama Duck and Left! 
Mama Duck, I've been sleeping loads too when I should be cleaning! You ladies with LOs already to mind during the day and are not napping, full on respect! 

My scan is at 11:30 tmrw and will try to put a pic but not sure how.

I'm watching one born but not sure I will be in 7 months or so! Doesn't feel real yet so think it will be ok


----------



## littlelily

One born makes me cry when not preggers so this is a weep fest!


----------



## CurlyRose

Me too! Realised a few days ago that call the midwife will be back later in the year too, that makes me sob even more!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am recording one born and will watch tomorrow as off to bed now lol.
Hubby came home tonight with the pram we won on ebay (maxi cosi elea in red)..... got a super bargain so couldn't miss it. We have a super pram already for our son which he will be out of once baby is born but it doesn't face the parent (did not have it when he was newborn) which I feel is essential when they are newborn, needless to say spotted a bargain so had it. Fortunately I'm not superstitious so having the pram in the house so soon doesn't bother me. We will store it in the loft for now. Kind of sad I didn't do the whole new pram shopping but I did it twice with our son (he outgrew one lol) so I shouldn't be too sad, and a bargain is never to be sniffed at lol.
Anyone else considered prams yet?


----------



## littlelily

Glad you got a bargain Dawn. Only thought I've had about prams is it needs to be very compact as I have a yaris and the boot is tiny!

Oh, while I think of it, has anyone else had chills or been feeling cold when it's warm? Keep getting them.


----------



## Left wonderin

I lovvvve one born !!!! Eeeek excited


----------



## mac1979

Nothing like fighting sudden nausea when walking through the grocery store to buy things to fight nausea. Should have learned my lesson from last pregnancy and not looked at the pork chops...ugh...


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh no Mac, that sound nauseating and I'm just reading it!!

I need to get on my proper laptop to catch up, I know we have some scans coming up the next few days right?

I went to our local Mexican place today and used my giant belly bloat as an excuse to get the yummy yummy white dipping sauce they serve with the chips. They charged me for a small and loaded me up with 2 32oz cups worth. The little Mexican lady thought it was hilarious...and I have an excuse to sit on my couch and eat at least one whole tub full. 

I'm so excited right now for white sauce!

DH is coming around. He patted my belly this afternoon and made a joke about sending bean to college.


----------



## Buttercup84

Mama Fox, I have a Yaris too and it fits DD2's Mamas & Papas Sola in it and my changing bag but not a lot else lol! I used to have a Honda Jazz which has a huge boot for such a small car so it was a bit of an adjustment downsizing. Yaris is a lower tax band and better on fuel though :thumbup: We're planning on getting a used Ford S-Max shortly though as we'll need a car which will fit 3 carseats in a row and this one fits the bill for our budget. We'll be needing a double pram for DD2 and the baby aswell so a bigger boot will be needed :)

Dawn, yes prams have been on my mind for sure! Once i'm past 20 weeks we'll drive to Wigan to check out the range in Winstanley's as they seem to have most models we like the look of. I'm still torn over tandem or side by side and I like the look of the Baby Jogger city select and city mini gt double and the Out n about nipper 360 double :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Ooh, thanks for the tip Mama Bat :)
Will be asking for lots more nearer the time. Have no idea about car seats or cots or high chairs...or anything!


----------



## Chrissy05

Hi everyone!

I'm so excited to join this group! I got a bfp 2 days ago at 19dpo after TTCing for 10 months and 1 chemical loss last month. I'm trying to be cautiously optimistic, but I somehow feel much more confident this time around (probably because the little pink line is much darker and clearer this time around). 

I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow morning. They're going to check blood hcg levels and do a bunch of preliminary stuff, including checking my thyroid levels (I have hypothyroidism) to ensure they are at the right level for me. Since this is my first time, I feel like it'll really be real after that appointment.


----------



## mac1979

Hi Chrissy! Good luck at your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## SilasLove

I had my u/s today and we saw our little Echo ...and its heartbeat! Measured 6+3, so my new, official due date is March 13, 2016. :D

I'm so freaking happy.


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay Silas! Congratulations on the great ultrasound!!


----------



## mac1979

:wave:Hey Silas!!


----------



## Rhapsodi

Sorry to hear about the losses! 

Congrats Silas! 

AFM: my morning sickness has dwindled it's really non existent but just a not feeling 100% feeling linging. So I'm trying to stay hopeful. The biggest issue is I've been cramping at night. Some pretty bad and some not too bad. Just frustrating. I'm sure it's because I'm so busy all day. My midwife and my NaPro dr are not worried right now. I'm on progesterone so that's helping get them under control. I'm trying to just lay down once hubby gets home. Praying that's all I need to do. 

With this being my second biological I don't have a ton to do. I will have to figure out where to move my now 7mo (he will be 8mo on Saturday!)


Anyone have cute ways of telling their family? We are planning to tell family on Aug 8th IF there are no complications! We are thinking of having 7mo wear a big brother shirt.


----------



## SilasLove

We will probably announce on Facebook in the next few days. A lot of our close family already know.


----------



## bombshellmom

SilasLove said:


> I had my u/s today and we saw our little Echo ...and its heartbeat! Measured 6+3, so my new, official due date is March 13, 2016. :D
> 
> I'm so freaking happy.

Congrats and glad everything is going well for you!!


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily said:


> One born makes me cry when not preggers so this is a weep fest!

What is One Born??


----------



## mac1979

bombshellmom said:


> littlelily said:
> 
> 
> One born makes me cry when not preggers so this is a weep fest!
> 
> What is One Born??Click to expand...

One Born Every Minute is a UK show that takes place in L&D. Probably similar to A Baby Story that used to be on TLC.


----------



## ruby83

Love the ultrasound pics Bombshellmom and Stuck!

Glad to hear you DH is coming around too Stuck! He may just be being cautious- guys are strange sometimes!

Got my second bloods yesterday HCG 5831 (1 week, 2 days ago it was 326) doctor is happy but still wanted me to go again today (48hours later) which I just got home from. Ill get results tomorrow. I have been reading a lot about ectopic and I really don't think it is, I have also read that really light/ mild pinching is quite a normal sensation to feel while the uterus stretches. I hope so anyway. I am pleased to see my HCG increasing well so FX the next test is just as good as it is the most important one (to see the rise).

Agh so much to worry about in these early days!

Welcome to this thread Chrissy! So happy you can join us and our tickers are very close :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We have the single baby jogger city mini gt for our son. They are a dab brand loads of room in them. A friend has the double and loves it just as much. 




Buttercup84 said:


> Mama Fox, I have a Yaris too and it fits DD2's Mamas & Papas Sola in it and my changing bag but not a lot else lol! I used to have a Honda Jazz which has a huge boot for such a small car so it was a bit of an adjustment downsizing. Yaris is a lower tax band and better on fuel though :thumbup: We're planning on getting a used Ford S-Max shortly though as we'll need a car which will fit 3 carseats in a row and this one fits the bill for our budget. We'll be needing a double pram for DD2 and the baby aswell so a bigger boot will be needed :)
> 
> Dawn, yes prams have been on my mind for sure! Once i'm past 20 weeks we'll drive to Wigan to check out the range in Winstanley's as they seem to have most models we like the look of. I'm still torn over tandem or side by side and I like the look of the Baby Jogger city select and city mini gt double and the Out n about nipper 360 double :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Just waiting for my scan. So super nervous.


----------



## stuckinoki

littlelily said:


> Just waiting for my scan. So super nervous.

fX FX FX!

Hope it's all good news!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Sorry to all of the ladies who have had losses. My heart goes out to you!
Congrats to those that have had scans and all looks good.


----------



## Fezzle

Great scans, ladies!

Good luck with your scan, littlelily!

I still have 11 days to wait until my scan. I am hoping I make it that far first before worrying about the scan though! Tomorrow will mark the furthest I've gotten with a pregnancy so want to get past that milestone. So far no spotting and still have symptoms so Fx.


----------



## littlelily

Hi, thanks for all the well wishes. Baby is great. Tiny but measured spot on and saw the heartbeat. So amazing and reassuring. Will try to add a pic when home.


----------



## bigbelly2

littlelily said:


> Hi, thanks for all the well wishes. Baby is great. Tiny but measured spot on and saw the heartbeat. So amazing and reassuring. Will try to add a pic when home.

Fab news!! 
H xx


----------



## stuckinoki

littlelily said:


> Hi, thanks for all the well wishes. Baby is great. Tiny but measured spot on and saw the heartbeat. So amazing and reassuring. Will try to add a pic when home.

Woo hooo!!!


----------



## NDH

Brilliant news Mama Fox!

Good luck Fezzle what treatments are you on for this pregnancy?

Ready and waiting I 'know" you from someone's journal but I can't think who right now :hi:


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> Hi, thanks for all the well wishes. Baby is great. Tiny but measured spot on and saw the heartbeat. So amazing and reassuring. Will try to add a pic when home.


Woop! So pleased it all went well :) 

This morning I slept through my alarm, literally never done it before but evidently I really did need the sleep, despite having slept well over half of yesterday!


----------



## littlelily

Oh so glad it worked! Thanks for all the support ladies. So nice when you are still keeping it secret from so many people. Feeling so relieved. Good luck to all the other mamas having scans soon Xx
https://village.photos/images/user/ad386adf-b904-40f6-8b64-cb91be1f6417/resized_abf637b3-2b6d-4deb-8144-0184607cde5d.jpg


----------



## bigbelly2

I forgot to say, after all the earlier excitement I went back into hospital after being told they thought my pregnancy was not going to progress and was of unknown location .....

my hcg has risen from 396 to 827 in 21 hours and a different doctor has said the initial consultation shouldn't have said the things that she did! They see no reason at present to question the viability, as my hcg has risen so much they don't want me to go back in on Saturday for repeats they have asked me to go back in for a scan at 945....

the sonographer and doctor were really good and apologised for the way they left me the day before... although they cant give me an exact answer or confirm this will stick they have said that there is no reason at present to think otherwise....

so I will stay hopeful and see wht happens next Wednesday. I will at least be able to enjoy my brothers wedding tomorrow knowing the info I have been given today...why they scanned me god only knows, (the sonographer actually said if she had seen my levels of hcg she would have refused the scan as there would have been nothing to view)

good luck ladies xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Great scan mama fox.

I had midwife today And she has dated me as 7 weeks 1 days so i must change my ticker. Booking in appointment next friday  

So tired today. Hubby just home so handed over care if son whilst i lie down for an hour


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily said:


> Hi, thanks for all the well wishes. Baby is great. Tiny but measured spot on and saw the heartbeat. So amazing and reassuring. Will try to add a pic when home.

Yay! That's great! :)


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Great scan mama fox :)


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 said:


> I forgot to say, after all the earlier excitement I went back into hospital after being told they thought my pregnancy was not going to progress and was of unknown location .....
> 
> my hcg has risen from 396 to 827 in 21 hours and a different doctor has said the initial consultation shouldn't have said the things that she did! They see no reason at present to question the viability, as my hcg has risen so much they don't want me to go back in on Saturday for repeats they have asked me to go back in for a scan at 945....
> 
> the sonographer and doctor were really good and apologised for the way they left me the day before... although they cant give me an exact answer or confirm this will stick they have said that there is no reason at present to think otherwise....
> 
> so I will stay hopeful and see wht happens next Wednesday. I will at least be able to enjoy my brothers wedding tomorrow knowing the info I have been given today...why they scanned me god only knows, (the sonographer actually said if she had seen my levels of hcg she would have refused the scan as there would have been nothing to view)
> 
> good luck ladies xx

Glad they had better news for you today! update us when you get that scan! hoping for the best for you! :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Glad you're ok bigbelly, keep us updated.

Ladies, can we talk symptoms for a sec? Please tell me if any of you have these or tips to help those of you who may have had them before:

A bit nauseous but not much.
Constantly hungry 
Periods of absolute exhaustion

These I can deal with but have been getting quite dizzy, not like I would faint but just light headed and weird.

Also, really strange chills and shivers sometimes when it's warm.

Do you think I'm missing vitamins or something? Is it normal?

Anyone else weird symptoms?


----------



## mac1979

I got a little light headed in my last pregnancy, never figured out why though. It stopped after first tri. I just chalked it up to hormones and drank more water (I was drinking 100 oz of water a day then).


----------



## KalonKiki

Great scans ladies! :happydance:
I don't know exactly when I will have my scan yet but my first prenatal appointment is on August 6th at 7 weeks 5 days and I'm hoping to have my scan August 8th at 8 weeks.

To those with scans coming up soon I wish you the best of luck and hope that all looks good. :thumbup:

Congrats on your :bfp: and welcome to our newest member! :wave: :flower:

I'm out of HPTs and officially done testing now. My test lines are probably as dark as they're going to get now anyway. :haha:

As far as dealing with symptoms I can only recommend staying hydrated and eating little but eating often. Also nap when you get the chance. I'm afraid I can't help too much on the nausea front because last time absolutely nothing I tried worked to get rid of it, including taking an anti-nauseate.


----------



## CurlyRose

My preggo book says that dizziness is normal, indeed it was yesterday's topic of focus! My temperature is up and down too though, sometimes toasty, sometimes chilly. If you're worried though, ask your Dr, or your midwife may well do a load of bloods when you have your booking in appt. 

I think my iron levels may have dropped, Dr suggested i stop taking my tablets unless I need them while pregnant, so I've done that, but I wonder if some of my absolute exhaustion is anaemia again, as this is how I felt when I was first diagnosed. Will get either Dr or midwife to check at next appointments with either.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

NDH said:


> Brilliant news Mama Fox!
> 
> Good luck Fezzle what treatments are you on for this pregnancy?
> 
> Ready and waiting I 'know" you from someone's journal but I can't think who right now :hi:

I have been on a few over the past 4 years on bnb so not sure which it might be. Hi nonetheless!!:hi:


----------



## littlelily

Thanks. My booking in appointment isn't for 2 wks though and the dizziness is not nice. Getting more frequent too. Maybe iron? Do you think I should call the midwife and ask?


----------



## ferens06

Perfectly normal symptoms- youre growing a human afterall. 

X


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome Chrissy05 :flower:

Silas: So glad your scan went well, enjoy announcing :D

Rhapsodi, I did the big sister shirt with DD1:

This time i'm doing a Thing 1/2/3 idea which I saw on Pinterest, something along these lines but composed differently:


Ruby, glad your results are encouraging so far and good luck for the next set :thumbup:

Mama Fox, lovely scan pic :)

Bigbelly, how worrying for you to be told that when there was no need, I know they apologised but still!! Fc for Wednesday, hope you get confirmation that all is well :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

So, I just fell down my stairs. Isn't amazing how our bodies become more clumsy while pregnant. Hopefully this didn't hurt anything.


----------



## littlelily

Oh no, Mama Wolf, hope you are ok. How badly did you fall? Are you hurt?

Love your dd pic from last time Mama Bat, she's so sweet. Thing 1,2,3 idea is cool too. :D


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily said:


> Oh no, Mama Wolf, hope you are ok. How badly did you fall? Are you hurt?
> 
> Love your dd pic from last time Mama Bat, she's so sweet. Thing 1,2,3 idea is cool too. :D

I don't think I fell too, too badly. I did hit my butt pretty hard but I'm going to keep an eye out for bleeding or pain. :wacko: Just so annoyed that I fell. I didn't even fall this early with DD lol.


----------



## mac1979

bombshellmom said:


> So, I just fell down my stairs. Isn't amazing how our bodies become more clumsy while pregnant. Hopefully this didn't hurt anything.

I hope everything is okay. I agree about getting clumsy. I was all over the place at Zumba the other day.


----------



## Left wonderin

Buttercup that is soooooo adorable !!!


----------



## bombshellmom

mac1979 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> So, I just fell down my stairs. Isn't amazing how our bodies become more clumsy while pregnant. Hopefully this didn't hurt anything.
> 
> I hope everything is okay. I agree about getting clumsy. I was all over the place at Zumba the other day.Click to expand...

Lol isn't it ridiculous? Guess our limbs just get lousy as our bones become relaxed. Meh.


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh gosh bombshell! Are you alright?!

I'm currently ready to strangle DH tonight. He's driving me into a murderous rage right now. Butt face husband.


----------



## bombshellmom

stuckinoki said:


> Oh gosh bombshell! Are you alright?!
> 
> I'm currently ready to strangle DH tonight. He's driving me into a murderous rage right now. Butt face husband.

I think I'm alright, thank you stuckinoki! :)

LOL omg, I giggled at that. What is your DH doing? Mine has been driving me crazy too, but not sure if I wanna murder him quite yet lmao :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, maybe you should call your ob? I fell in my last pregnancy (chasing my dog, fell forward & landed on all fours) totally did not hurt my belly at all, so I didn't do anything about it. Had REALLY bad back pain the following day & it was after hours & they made me go into L & D... And told me if I ever fell in pregnancy I needed to call the doctor. 

I know we're not very far along, but maybe call just in case? Hope everything is ok! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

littlelily: Great scan pic! so nice to hear the heartbeat I bet! 

bigbelly2: Sorry you had to go through that! :hugs:

Buttercup84: Cute pics! Your DD is gorgeous! 

bombshellmom: I hope you are ok! That sounds like me! We need to slow down a bit now we are pregnant! I am so clumsy on the best of days.

stuckinoki: oh no, what is DH up to?? Feel free to vent to us :thumbup:

I have my next doctors app this afternoon so get my last HCG results. If they are concerned at all they will send me for an early scan next week, otherwise I will go for a scan around 8 weeks.

Not many symptoms from me so far. I am tired but that is not that unusual since I have an 18 month old busy toddler! Sometimes I feel light wave of nausea but nothing much....


----------



## KatOro

Ladies, congrats on the great scan pics! Mine isn't until the 2nd week of August so I'm delighting in seeing everyone elses.

I agree that men really do seem stand-offish when they are trying to protect themselves; doesn't make it easier on us but it helps to know there is a reason. 

These cramps are annoying and unnerving but I'm remembering having them with my son so I'm trying to relax. Part of me is enjoying them because other than waves of fatigue, they are my only symptom.  Looking forward to us all getting out if the 1st trimester and into the "honeymoon" that is 2nd!


----------



## mac1979

This part of pregnancy sucks. I am starving, but the thought of eating anything makes me want to throw up.


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Bombshell, maybe you should call your ob? I fell in my last pregnancy (chasing my dog, fell forward & landed on all fours) totally did not hurt my belly at all, so I didn't do anything about it. Had REALLY bad back pain the following day & it was after hours & they made me go into L & D... And told me if I ever fell in pregnancy I needed to call the doctor.
> 
> I know we're not very far along, but maybe call just in case? Hope everything is ok! :flower:

Thanks! I think I will call tomorrow! My doc's office is closed now :( But yes better safe than sorry. I just feel like a ditz!


----------



## stuckinoki

ruby83 said:


> stuckinoki: oh no, what is DH up to?? Feel free to vent to us :thumbup:
> 
> .

I'm a planner [I ranted about it a bit in my journal] but I like lists and knowing what I need to do and what I want to buy and the things I want for baby...tbh I've had 6 years to look and I know what I want. Just trying to buy new only the important things [crib and carseat] the rest used or discount.

I tried showing him the crib set and he got all bent out of shape about money [he's about as much of a penny pincher as it gets and I LOVE that about him because it means we own our home and cars outright with no mortgage or loans] but he still freaks out when we have to spend lump sums on anything at all.

I'm glad I didn't show him the Orbit Baby stroller system I really want...but instead told him that our friend has offered her used stroller, we'll just have to buy the carseat for it, and he got grumpy because the car seat for the used stroller isn't cheap either.

But I'm TRYING....lol

Then he said [and I quote] "I guess we can put the baby cage in the corner here'

Ummmm....what exactly is a baby cage? [It's a pack n play in case you ladies were wondering lmao] but I told him that we didn't really need one and I only want the things I feel we are absolutely going to NEED in the beginning, so we had a bit of an argument about it. He told me not to buy anything at all until 6 months and I told him I was thinking about murdering him in his sleep.

He came back later and said he was sorry and that he should read some books because he has no idea what he's doing and that he'll defer to me about what baby needs and what baby doesn't.

I was just frustrated because he's making it really difficult for me to be excited and comfortable with this because I feel like he's fighting me tooth and nail the whole way, and he's only known for a few days!

Grrr...

My hormones are just raging right now, and I know I should be kinder and more understanding because it's his first time and he's scared but I just want him to rub my belly and tell me he's excited.

Yeah, sorry I suppose I am kind of be a Cee yoU Next Tuesday right now but venting about it sure feels good!


----------



## ruby83

stuckinoki said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> stuckinoki: oh no, what is DH up to?? Feel free to vent to us :thumbup:
> 
> .
> 
> I'm a planner [I ranted about it a bit in my journal] but I like lists and knowing what I need to do and what I want to buy and the things I want for baby...tbh I've had 6 years to look and I know what I want. Just trying to buy new only the important things [crib and carseat] the rest used or discount.
> 
> I tried showing him the crib set and he got all bent out of shape about money [he's about as much of a penny pincher as it gets and I LOVE that about him because it means we own our home and cars outright with no mortgage or loans] but he still freaks out when we have to spend lump sums on anything at all.
> 
> I'm glad I didn't show him the Orbit Baby stroller system I really want...but instead told him that our friend has offered her used stroller, we'll just have to buy the carseat for it, and he got grumpy because the car seat for the used stroller isn't cheap either.
> 
> But I'm TRYING....lol
> 
> Then he said [and I quote] "I guess we can put the baby cage in the corner here'
> 
> Ummmm....what exactly is a baby cage? [It's a pack n play in case you ladies were wondering lmao] but I told him that we didn't really need one and I only want the things I feel we are absolutely going to NEED in the beginning, so we had a bit of an argument about it. He told me not to buy anything at all until 6 months and I told him I was thinking about murdering him in his sleep.
> 
> He came back later and said he was sorry and that he should read some books because he has no idea what he's doing and that he'll defer to me about what baby needs and what baby doesn't.
> 
> I was just frustrated because he's making it really difficult for me to be excited and comfortable with this because I feel like he's fighting me tooth and nail the whole way, and he's only known for a few days!
> 
> Grrr...
> 
> My hormones are just raging right now, and I know I should be kinder and more understanding because it's his first time and he's scared but I just want him to rub my belly and tell me he's excited.
> 
> Yeah, sorry I suppose I am kind of be a Cee yoU Next Tuesday right now but venting about it sure feels good!Click to expand...

Oh babe, I just saw you have been ttc for 6 years! That must have been horrendous! Can totally understand why you are excited and want to purchase baby things. Your hubby is probably just worried about the whole thing. After we had myy DS my hubby told me he was petrified during my whole pregnancy- worrying about me, the baby, supporting us financially. I am sure your DH is excited but just scared as well. It is the biggest life change you guys will ever go through :hugs:

Ps. I am totally a sucker for baby stuff. I want to get everything new again if it is a girl- I have in my head what I want the nursery to look like. I don't think my DH will approve though TBH!


----------



## SilasLove

Well, just had my first actual vomiting session. :(

Lots of nausea, and dry heaved the other day - but hate vomiting more than anything so I try to fight it. Even got some medicine for the constant nausea. Was working pretty good, but just for a short time. 

Anyway, my throat is sore. I didn't think it was ever going to stop! Both of my children standing over me "Mommy, I never seen you get sick before!" :haha:

Anyway, felt better afterwards but not sure how long that will last. Always get really nauseous especially before going to bed. :(


----------



## littlelily

Ruby, good luck with your appointment. Let us know how you get on.

Silas, that sickness sounds horrible, hugs.

Stuck, my hubby goes between financial worry to mildly excited and not much else in between. It's so frustrating! But not sure it feels all that real to him yet. They don't feel symptoms to remind them everyday or feel like we do. They need time to catch up I guess, annoying as it is!


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, back from doctor hcg now 11327 so doubled nicely in the 48 hours! Pain has also subsided! I'm feeling very relieved!

Booked my first OB app and dating ultrasound for 13/8- not too long to wait!


----------



## ruby83

Silas- sorry you are sick but yay for symptoms! X

Lily- men have strange ways of expressing emotions don't they!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

ruby83 said:


> Hi ladies, back from doctor hcg now 11327 so doubled nicely in the 48 hours! Pain has also subsided! I'm feeling very relieved!
> 
> Booked my first OB app and dating ultrasound for 13/8- not too long to wait!

Yay!!! So glad to hear!!!! My scan & appointment are on August 13th too! :thumbup:

AFM, SO exhausted all day yesterday, fell asleep fairly easily last nite, then I wake up at 3:30 in the morning.... And here it's almost 5 AM & I'm still up, since I gave in & picked up my phone about 10 mins ago :haha: I'm going to be sooooo tired today if I don't get back to sleep! :dohh:


----------



## ruby83

BellaRosa8302 said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, back from doctor hcg now 11327 so doubled nicely in the 48 hours! Pain has also subsided! I'm feeling very relieved!
> 
> Booked my first OB app and dating ultrasound for 13/8- not too long to wait!
> 
> Yay!!! So glad to hear!!!! My scan & appointment are on August 13th too! :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, SO exhausted all day yesterday, fell asleep fairly easily last nite, then I wake up at 3:30 in the morning.... And here it's almost 5 AM & I'm still up, since I gave in & picked up my phone about 10 mins ago :haha: I'm going to be sooooo tired today if I don't get back to sleep! :dohh:Click to expand...

Haha I just asked on the other thread when your scan was! So funny we are tracking the scan and scan on the same date! Be a very exciting day! 

Argh 5 30 is too early! Go back to sleep hon!! It's 7 15 pm here so in just winding down for the night &#128540;


----------



## NDH

Holy bloat/food baby. After dinner I happened to look in the mirror while the kids were brushing their teeth and I look about 6 months pregnant! 

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/003_zpsxqx093fa.jpg


----------



## ruby83

NDH that pic is the cutest! My bloat is bad after dinner too!


----------



## apaki

Hi ladies sorry I haven't posted in a while. I've just been so exhausted!

But I have a lot of updates. Had my first midwife appointment and loved her. She really listened to my goal of a natural birth and I feel like we will make a great team! She also agreed to let me get an early ultrasound so mine is scheduled for August 21st. I'll be almost 9 weeks then so I will be able to see baby! :wohoo:

Hope you're all doing good. Hugs to all the Angel mamas. :hugs: I'll go back and catch up on this thread now!


----------



## Fezzle

It seems my morning sickness decided to start today. I woke up feeling ok, though I didn't have a lot to eat yesterday so my stomach was a bit empty. Nothing sounded good to eat though! I had some orange juice and then threw it up, followed by two more rounds of vomiting over the next hour. I ended up having a nap and now feel a little bit better, but still have nothing in my stomach and the thought of everything makes me feel a bit sick. At least I've been able to keep water down now.


----------



## mac1979

It's weird having nausea in the morning for me. Last pregnancy I only had it in the evening. Hoping I keep this smoothie down and make it to yoga.


----------



## littlelily

How about toast Fezzle?


----------



## Fezzle

I thought about toast earlier but the thought of it made me feel sick! I've been to the shop now and have just had some melon, plain potato chips and ginger ale so feeling a bit better now that I have something in my stomach.


----------



## Chrissy05

Fezzle... I too had my first bout of morning sickness this morning. Saltines and a bit of ginger ale helped calm my stomach. I couldn't stand the odor of making toast, it just made it worse!


----------



## bombshellmom

Chrissy05 said:


> Fezzle... I too had my first bout of morning sickness this morning. Saltines and a bit of ginger ale helped calm my stomach. I couldn't stand the odor of making toast, it just made it worse!

I think mine started yesterday.
This pregnancy is kinda weird to me, I wake up and think that I feel nauseous, but not really sure if I do lmao. But I swear with my mc and DD I was very sick by now. What the hell.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bombshell I'm the same kinda thinking do I don't I ... Have that constant " beyond starving " feeling . Sme times mostly after lunch and just before bed I'm sure I feel ms lol


----------



## apaki

I ordered these ginger candies from the UK and those are really helping with my mild nausea. God knows whether they'll help with full blown MS!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies! I just got my confirmation beta today. So, I'm joining in. My EDD is 3/30!


----------



## TTC74

You ladies talking about the toast is making me think about how last night I realized that the thought of cream cheese - which I used to eat almost daily with a bagel - repulses me now. On the other hand, when my husband made an egg sandwich a couple of nights ago, I almost tackled him for it!


----------



## littlelily

Congratulations TTC74! Welcome :)

Toast is the only thing I fancy sometimes. Suffer badly with IBS and pregnancy not helping with that much!


----------



## Buttercup84

Mama Wolf, hope you're feeling OK after your fall!
Mama Hen, fab pic! Did you show early with your girls aswell? I'm a larger lady so i'm managing to hide the bloat so far but not sure how long i'll be able to!
Congrats and welcome TTC74 :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp: TTC74, H&H 9 months! :wave: :flower:

Yikes, I hope that the ladies that are having falls and feeling clumsy are doing okay! I haven't been stumbling or anything but it feels like my toes always manage to find furniture and I definitely have baby brain. :dohh:

Sorry about the MS and nausea ladies! I didn't get nausea until 6 weeks with DS and didn't start throwing up until 7+4 but my MS was really bad when it did start and lasted until 21 weeks. So far I've only been put off by certain smells (like Mexican food and hamburger cooking). I'm not looking forward to the full blown MS beginning though, I know I won't be lucky enough to skip it altogether. I just hope that it ends sooner this time. :nope:

I definitely relate to the ladies that feel like they could strangle their DHs! Mine has been driving me absolutely nuts all pregnancy. I'm ready for him to go back to work, only about 2 more weeks left. :haha:


----------



## NDH

Mama bat no not at all - this is what I looked like around 26 weeks both times previously lol. I did have some bloat early on but it wasn't nearly so baby bump looking lol.


----------



## BabeAwait

I watched some One Born on youtube today. For me it is totally different watching it pregnant than while ttc. It makes me think a lot about my birth plan and what I want done in different scenarios. It's probably abnormal to be only 7 weeks and already have a birth plan. :lol:

3 days until my first wedding anniversary &
6 days until we meet our little smidge on the u/s :cloud9:


----------



## bombshellmom

BabeAwait said:


> I watched some One Born on youtube today. For me it is totally different watching it pregnant than while ttc. It makes me think a lot about my birth plan and what I want done in different scenarios. It's probably abnormal to be only 7 weeks and already have a birth plan. :lol:
> 
> 3 days until my first wedding anniversary &
> 6 days until we meet our little smidge on the u/s :cloud9:

I just took a peak at your photo diary, super cute pregnancy announcement! I love that idea considering my DH is a gamer, haha!! You and your hubs looks like an adorable couple! Anyway, I think it's great that you have a birth plan already. Good luck and cannot wait for you to update us with your scan! :hugs:


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks bombshell! We are actually doing another pregnancy announcement pic after our ultrasound on Thursday. I've been taking silly pictures every week of the pregnancy so far to document it (even though I'm behind on uploading them to BnB). We are doing another announcement pic more for the family and the gamer one is kind of more for our friends. I can't believe in less than a week we can ACTUALLY TELL PEOPLE :happydance:

Reassuring fact I read yesterday: After seeing a heartbeat on u/s at 8 weeks your risk of mc goes down to only 1.5%.


----------



## CurlyRose

BabeAwait said:


> I watched some One Born on youtube today. For me it is totally different watching it pregnant than while ttc. It makes me think a lot about my birth plan and what I want done in different scenarios. It's probably abnormal to be only 7 weeks and already have a birth plan. :lol:
> 
> 3 days until my first wedding anniversary &
> 6 days until we meet our little smidge on the u/s :cloud9:

I think a lot of what will eventually be in my birth plan will have been in my head for the last 7 years, since being a birth partner. I can't imagine a lot of these things changing, unless I have a dramatic about turn in the next 7 and a bit months!

I've been reading, but not posting, last couple of days, just so tired still I can barely keep my eyes open, definitely feels like my iron has dropped. If I weren't pregnant I would just start taking my high dose iron supplements again, but I don't know if that's ok, so won't. I will see midwife in just over a week (!) so I will ask them then.


----------



## BabeAwait

Curly Yes I too have had an idea of what I wanted for my future birth plan. I hadn't thoroughly researched things like vitamin k shot for baby or pitocin shot to help deliver the placenta though. I just knew overall I wanted my birth to be as intervention free as possible. 

Does your prenatal have iron in it? I think mine has something like 100mg in it. Spinach has a lot in it if you don't mind salad at this stage. :)


----------



## ruby83

I'm trying not to think about the birth at the moment, makes me anxious! My birth was not pleasant at all with DS and feels like it was just yesterday not 18 months ago!


----------



## apaki

BabeAwait said:


> I watched some One Born on youtube today. For me it is totally different watching it pregnant than while ttc. It makes me think a lot about my birth plan and what I want done in different scenarios. It's probably abnormal to be only 7 weeks and already have a birth plan. :lol:
> 
> 3 days until my first wedding anniversary &
> 6 days until we meet our little smidge on the u/s :cloud9:

Oh I already have most of my birth plan in place! It's good to be prepared :hugs:


----------



## apaki

ruby83 said:


> I'm trying not to think about the birth at the moment, makes me anxious! My birth was not pleasant at all with DS and feels like it was just yesterday not 18 months ago!

Mine either. That's why I'm trying to be proactive this time. I shudder at the thought of my last one.


----------



## c beary83

I'm an apple seed today!!!:happydance:

I didn't make it past poppy seed last time so really pleased to still be here :flower:


----------



## ruby83

c beary83 said:


> I'm an apple seed today!!!:happydance:
> 
> I didn't make it past poppy seed last time so really pleased to still be here :flower:

I love seeing the ticket change too! X


----------



## mac1979

I've decided my birth plan is the same as last. Maybe this time it will work.


----------



## TTC74

All you ladies talking about birth plans has made me start to wonder what options are available that weren't 20 years ago.


----------



## bombshellmom

My birth plan last time flew out the window when my labor only lasted 3 hours. I had so many things strapped to me, oxygen mask, and shit. And if it's true that your labor only gets shorter each time, oh hell I might as well plan either a home birth or birth the car ride there. :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

Buttercup84 said:


> Mama Wolf, hope you're feeling OK after your fall!
> Mama Hen, fab pic! Did you show early with your girls aswell? I'm a larger lady so i'm managing to hide the bloat so far but not sure how long i'll be able to!
> Congrats and welcome TTC74 :flower:

I am thank you! Just a sore tailbone lol :)


----------



## CurlyRose

BabeAwait said:


> Curly Yes I too have had an idea of what I wanted for my future birth plan. I hadn't thoroughly researched things like vitamin k shot for baby or pitocin shot to help deliver the placenta though. I just knew overall I wanted my birth to be as intervention free as possible.
> 
> Does your prenatal have iron in it? I think mine has something like 100mg in it. Spinach has a lot in it if you don't mind salad at this stage. :)

Mine has 17mg, which is 120% of the RDA, so more than enough for most, but I have previously had iron deficiency anaemia, which has a treatment dose of about 10 times that, so that might be the problem!


----------



## jbell157

My birth plan was an all natural one last time but I ended up with an epidural after 11 hours of labor and I'm so glad I was flexible. I was just afraid I would get to the end and be so exhausted I wouldn't be able to push Sam out. So the key to a birth plan is to be aware that it may change and to be ok with it! It doesn't mean you failed it means you are doing what's best for you and baby at that time.


----------



## bombshellmom

Woah what the heck, morning sickness has just kicked in today! :sick:

Anyone else just suddenly wake up with it lol? Thought this would never come!:coffee:


----------



## BabeAwait

Curly Scratch that I remembered totally wrong my prenatal has 28mg. Wow I would definitely bring it up at your next appointment then!

Yes I'm going to stay as open minded as I can. I know a lot of times things don't go according to plan. I've already possibly given up having a water birth because my hospital doesn't do them. Even though the rooms have tubs to labor in. I'm thinking of checking out a near by birth center that does them and is much more accommodating to the mother's wishes.

I find it very annoying how childbirth in the US often is so managed even if that's not the mother's wish. Like why if I'm already in the tub laboring do I have to get out when I want to push? Just because the OB wants to control everything, or because she wasn't trained in anything but delivering babies from a mother laying on her back? I'm open to intervention if I need it of course but if I'm able to do it on my own I most definitely want to. Also I'm already going to be uncomfortable and will find it irritating to have an IV port in the whole time if I end up not needing it. 
I would so do a home birth if I wasn't terrified this being my first baby.

Rant Over lol


----------



## CurlyRose

Your US system does baffle me, it seems very over medicalised, but is that not partially a money making excuse? I'm hoping to use a birth centre as opposed to a hospital, but unsure if I will be able to until I've seen a Dr as I may get dumped on consultant care, in which case I'll need the higher monitoring of a hospital environment. Joy.


----------



## BabeAwait

Ugh why does it all have to be so complicated? Lol

We should be in charge of our own L&D not everyone else. 

And yes I think some US doctors like the money and to feel like God.


----------



## mac1979

BabeAwait said:


> Curly Scratch that I remembered totally wrong my prenatal has 28mg. Wow I would definitely bring it up at your next appointment then!
> 
> Yes I'm going to stay as open minded as I can. I know a lot of times things don't go according to plan. I've already possibly given up having a water birth because my hospital doesn't do them. Even though the rooms have tubs to labor in. I'm thinking of checking out a near by birth center that does them and is much more accommodating to the mother's wishes.
> 
> I find it very annoying how childbirth in the US often is so managed even if that's not the mother's wish. Like why if I'm already in the tub laboring do I have to get out when I want to push? Just because the OB wants to control everything, or because she wasn't trained in anything but delivering babies from a mother laying on her back? I'm open to intervention if I need it of course but if I'm able to do it on my own I most definitely want to. Also I'm already going to be uncomfortable and will find it irritating to have an IV port in the whole time if I end up not needing it.
> I would so do a home birth if I wasn't terrified this being my first baby.
> 
> Rant Over lol

Do any of the hospitals near you have a midwife-led unit? that is what I did. Before I had pre-ecclampsia they said I can labor in the tub, but if I dilate to 9/10 and they "don't check" I can give birth on the tub. Also, I don't know about Kansas but here in Nebraska there are rules in place that don't allow water births. Many get away with it by not checking dilation past a certain point.

I think if I hadn't had midwives I would have been pressured to do a C-section.


----------



## joo

bombshellmom said:


> My birth plan last time flew out the window when my labor only lasted 3 hours. I had so many things strapped to me, oxygen mask, and shit. And if it's true that your labor only gets shorter each time, oh hell I might as well plan either a home birth or birth the car ride there. :dohh:

Similar story here! 

I didn't really have a birth plan as such, other than just going with the flow, no epidural if I could absolutely help it, and to try and stay upright and have the birthing pool if it was free. I also was interested in a home birth but I apparently asked too late to arrange that. I had a list of definite NOs. Unfortunately everything I definitely didn't want was what I got! I'm actually more bitter about the birth now than I was closer to the time. At the end of the day my daughter was safely delivered and we're all ok :) The only change this time is that due to my fast Labour last time and how I panicked, I'd rather be in hospital, but the midwife told me to consider home birth for subsequent babies as she said I wouldn't make it to hospital in time, and that scares me :(

As for One Born... I was watching it the morning I was on Labour, and have only just brought myself to watch it again this month!!! I have missed the start of the new series so will catch up during the week.


----------



## littlelily

Like you Joo, I don't really have a plan at the moment. There aren't all that many options in my area. My sister had a lovely water birth in a birthing centre but they don't have one where I live. 

I think after talking to the midwife I will have more of a plan (I hope!).

On a side note: what is everyone wearing? So many of my tops show the bump so obviously! I was wearing lots of leggings but they are digging in at the waist. Should I buy some maternity ones or just the next size up? Seeing some friends next week camping and don't want to tell them yet.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm rocking a lot of loose sundresses atm. I'm so bloated and pants just aren't working. Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh gosh, another one here whose first labour didn't go to plan at all. I ended up induced with pitocin at 11 days overdue. I had an epidural which worked really well but the whole experience was fairly traumatic (second bordering on third degree tear and 2.5 litre hemmorhage requiring a blood transfusion) My second labour was another post dates induction (this time 13 days overdue, I obviously keep them too comfy in there lol!) but the cervadil gel put me into labour and I progressed really quickly after my waters broke on their own (1h45 from 4cm to baby and 45 minutes of that was pushing as she'd turned back to back!) I only used gas and air as pain relief, partly as there was no time for anything else lol, but I ditched it during pushing anyway as it was making me lose focus. No tearing and minimal blood loss too :) Only thing was the midwife I had was a cow and insisted on constant monitoring even though I wasn't on pitocin so there should have been no need and she wouldn't let me be upright to push but generally it was a much better experience than my first labour.
I'm pretty well expecting another post dates induction (I'm not comfortable going past 42 weeks and my girls were 9lbs 4oz and 9lbs 7oz so i'm confident they were truly late and not incorrect dates) though i'll try all the usual tricks to coax him/her out before then! :winkwink:


----------



## CurlyRose

I've bought jeans in a size bigger to account for the bloat, and already live in loose fit tshirts, but they aren't doing the job, sadly dresses and nice clothes are no good for work, so there's not much more I can do! A colleague told me this morning that I was showing early, didn't believe me when I said it was just fat and bloat!


----------



## Left wonderin

I feel soooo bloated !!! I look 9 months !!!!


----------



## joo

I have just had a birthday so spent my money on some much needed clothes! Hadn't really bought much since I had my daughter so everything I had was pretty well worn/ill-fitting and definitely showing the bloat! I am now wearing my normal size jeans plus a pair of jeans in a size up, and longer/looser/floatier tops. I have dug my maternity clothes out, but not quite ready for them yet. I was in them early last time too. I think the bump bands will be coming out soon, as well as the hair bobble over the jeans button! I was reminded yesterday how my bump showed more in the afternoons last time, as my bloat now looks smallish in the morning and then looks like a 6 months pregnant bump by mid afternoon! 

As for labour, if it feels like it did last time then I reckon I will kbow to get hospital, thus hopefully avoiding the panic I was in last time. From there I am hoping I will keep more control and have the confidence to do it how I want to (within reason).


----------



## stuckinoki

Old navy is having a 30% off sale today online...I was able to pick up a couple pair of jeans [$15.99 on clearance!] I got 5 pairs of jeans and a tank top for $60...I had a $35 credit and with the discounts and my credit I got $140 worth of stuff for $60 so I'm excited!

I already have a ton of tops and dresses, our thrift store in Japan was AMAZING and I was constantly buying stuff all while we've been TTC...I have a hoard of maternity wardrobe just itching to be worn! So far my shorts and stuff still fit, though a couple of my sundresses are getting tight in the belly...it's all bloat though! ha ha ha

Also, I'm SUPER EXCITED! I just talked to my Auntie [who is just about the only member of my family that I love and get along with] I told her the news although DH made me promise not to tell anyone, but I HAAAAAD to! I'm going to head down to Myrtle Beach for a little road trip and family vacation when DH starts school next week. I'm really looking forward to it! When we lived in NC we were only a short drive from them and I spent just about all of my summer weekends down there. Now I'm missing them terribly so I can't wait to visit and lounge by the pool and eat junk food :)

Sorry for the ramble, I'm just super excited!


----------



## joo

Sorry, I don't mean to scare any new mums-to-be with my war stories! I was just under prepared and in denial! I could totally post a list of things to have prepared in advance for anyone wanting to avoid being the panic-stricken banshee screaming down the Labour and Delivery ward like me :haha:


----------



## joo

Aww stucki I'm excited for you! It's great when you get to tell someone IRL. It's lovely talking to ladies online, but it gets REAL when you share it with someone in your life :)


----------



## mac1979

joo said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to scare any new mums-to-be with my war stories! I was just under prepared and in denial! I could totally post a list of things to have prepared in advance for anyone wanting to avoid being the panic-stricken banshee screaming down the Labour and Delivery ward like me :haha:

I am keeping my story to myself as I don't want to scare anybody either.

Think I may dig out my maternity clothes tonight to see what all I have. My Raptor was a summer baby so most of my maternity shirts are short sleeves or tank tops. Those wont do for cold Nebraska winters.


----------



## ferens06

Both my labours were good and positive, to balance things out. My first was an induction too that lasted 8hrs. My seconds labour started naturally and also lasted 8hrs, both were born in a birth pool with no pain relief except the water itself (gas and air makes me sick). 

Try not to worry, each birth goes differently. What happens to someone else has no relevance to your labour experience :) my birth plan was brief because really its not a plan, its just a list of things youd ideally want.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I have been wearing a few maternity things along with nice stretchy yoga pants. I've been finding my regular jeans to be very uncomfortable even though I've actually lost weight since becoming pregnant. 

As far as a labor plan... I don't have one lol it makes me really anxious thinking about it. Can we just skip to the part where the baby is in my arms!?


----------



## joo

Did anyone try hypnobirthing, or is anyone thinking of trying it? I saw a lot of ladies on here were doing it last time I was pregnant, but I never looked in to it.


----------



## ruby83

Most people I have spoken to say their subsequent lab ours were easier. I take solance from this! Also no matter how traumatic your first birth was, we all came out the other end, recovered and are now lining up to do it all over again! Haha

Last night was my first bout of nausea. Didn't vomit but felt wretched and had to sit next to the toilet burping like a sailor under I got some relief!


----------



## KalonKiki

My labor last time was awful, but fortunately I went in without a real plan because I knew that likely things would not go my way. I was diagnosed with preeclampsia in Triage after I went into labor (even though high blood pressure was literally my only symptom, I had no swelling and all of my labs came back normal). My labor lasted about 11 hours and I was given an epidural after 9 hours of labor (the stress from the pain of my contractions was causing DS's vitals to crash every time I had one and I wanted an epidural from the get-go anyway, I was actually upset that they made me wait so long). My water broke entirely on its own while I was in Triage and after the epidural and induction (they induced me after the epidural to speed things up because of the high blood pressure). DS was born at 38 weeks exactly weighing 5 lbs 3 oz and our hospital stay was about 4 days. I had a vaginal birth, my doctor was kind enough to avoid a c-section if at all possible even though they definitely had probable cause to suggest one.

This time I'm hoping that I give birth closer to my due date, have a baby closer to 6 lbs, don't have high blood pressure, that my labor doesn't last as long, and that my hospital stay doesn't last as long. We don't have birthing centers around here and considering how my last labor and delivery went I am not comfortable with the idea of a home birth. I am however worried about the hospital I will give birth in this time since it will likely not be the same one as last time. The last hospital is now a 2 hour drive minimum (it was 15 minutes away last time). I will likely choose the hospital 30 minutes away over the hospital 15 minutes away (I've heard very bad things about the closer hospital and I am not comfortable with the idea of giving birth there).

Nausea has started right on cue today. It makes me nervous, I'm really hoping that this isn't a sign that my MS will go the same way this time that it did last time. :sick:
Also super constipated today (sorry TMI) and more exhausted than I could have ever imagined, I slept so much today and still feel tired.


----------



## BabeAwait

Mac The birthing center is midwife led. I don't know of any midwife led hospitals and honestly any further away from the two I'm considering isn't a practical drive. It's ridiculous there are rules against water births, like for what reason? Are they uneducated and think the baby will drown or something? Lol. I admit I've thought "well if I start pushing in the tub they won't stop me".

Littlelily I've had to wear loose tops since I found out due to bloat. Flowy pieces help. If you'd feel more comfortable in maternity clothes I say go for it! Can't hurt to stock up early. :) Oh and yoga pants I wear as much as possible they are SO COMFY.

Joo Ugh I have the same problem. My stomach looks almost normal in the morning and by bedtime I look 6 months pregnant. :roll:

I wish we could get gas and air here! Can I just like move to the uk to have my baby? Lol. Things look much more pleasant there on One Born.


----------



## CurlyRose

Ladies with horror birth stories, keep them coming! I like to be prepared :p in all honesty, the birth that I was partner for was pretty brutal and that didn't put me off, so I'm not sure anything will. I'm sure it will change when I get there, but I'm really looking forward to the challenge of the birth and seeing how I will manage it!


----------



## KalonKiki

The best birth advice that I can offer to the first timers is if at all possible try to make your OB/midwife wait as long as possible to manually break your waters if you want a pain medication free birth (that is if they don't break on their own sooner). Contractions can be annoying but completely manageable before your water breaks but after is when they become incredibly painful and close together. I would also work on stress/pain management skills. You think you understand how painful and stressful labor is until you actually experience it. It is oddly one of the most thrilling moments you will ever experience in your life though. I would also like to remind everyone that no matter how their labor/birth ends up going you are NOT a failure and you will do an amazing job bringing your babies into this world no matter the means. 

Also for those who plan to get epidurals: DEMAND that epidural as early as possible, do not let them wait until your contractions are unmanageable or you're having contractions on top of contractions to finally give you the juice. It's so much harder to sit still for the epidural when you're in that much pain.

There are so many things I could tell the first time moms about what to expect with labor (like that it's completely normal to shake uncontrollably while you're in labor, WTF?) but then this post would pretty much be a book. :haha:

I absolutely love belly bands! I bought one and started using it at around 8 weeks with DS, it was so comfortable and kept me in my pre-pregnancy jeans for so much longer. I'll probably start buying maternity clothes in October (depending on how fast my bump grows I may need to start buying them in September instead). My bloat pretty much looks like a 3-4 month bump day and night, it doesn't tend to change much. I'm still able to go without the belly band yet though because my bloat bump is slightly higher than the top of my pants.


----------



## NDH

BabeAwait that's exactly what a lot of women at my local hospital dis before waterbirths were finally allowed. All the rooms have a big tub for labouring but until 6 months ago policy was you had to get out to push. But they can't physically remove you from the tub so just don't get out and they can't stop you :haha:

Just so everyone is aware, despite what medical professionals say and want you to believe, YOU are the one in charge at your birth and you don't have to allow anyone to do anything you don't want them to do. Hospitals have policies that are often not in your best interest and its ok to refuse if insist on things that you want that are against policy. They may not like it but everything is still your call.

And just a note about birth plans, as some people see them as a rigid "this is how I want my birth to go" and some don't bother doing them so they won't be disappointed, but I still highly encourage everyone to do one. It doesn't mean that you expect that it will turn our that way, but I see it more like a map. This is what I want to happen but in the event of xyz this is still important to me and that is less important. It's about researching what your options are so you are prepared for different possibilities so you can always remain an active participant in your birth rather than having things done to you and not even knowing why. A birth plan can be as simple as saying "please treat me with respect and as an individual. Ask my permission before doing things and present me with options and risks and benefits of each so I cam make an informed decision instead of giving me your recommendation as if its something I don't have a choice about and it doesn't have any risks"


----------



## joo

KalonKiki said:


> The best birth advice that I can offer to the first timers is if at all possible try to make your OB/midwife wait as long as possible to manually break your waters if you want a pain medication free birth (that is if they don't break on their own sooner). Contractions can be annoying but completely manageable before your water breaks but after is when they become incredibly painful and close together.

Completely the opposite for me! My contractions were thick and far omit top of each other right until the end, then the midwife broke my waters and i had a little relief! I am also taking solace that each labour is different. My mother had a pretty much identical labour with me (the eldest), even down to the same birth injury and same sort of recovery after, but her next two births were pretty much plain sailing with no injury. This makes me feel better, plus I think I have more confidence now to trust my body and pay attention. Last time I was definitely working against myself ! I am definitely DEFINITELY going tp be looking at some pain management techniques which is why I mentioned hypnobirthing.


----------



## Left wonderin

My birth plan was " get baby out safe n sound " and guess what ..... It worked lol........ 
No matter what type of labour and delivery you have it is SO worth the end result :) I haven't even thought about it yet tbh I'm still focusing on getting to my scan !!!!! Lol


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else planning on trying out ramzi's metod of gender prediction?


----------



## bigbelly2

TTC74 said:


> Anyone else planning on trying out ramzi's metod of gender prediction?

What's this? 
Interested lol 
H xx


----------



## TTC74

It's a study of 5000 ultrasounds as early as 6 weeks that found 

In using this data, Dr. Ramzi Ismail concluded that at six weeks gestation, 97.2% of the male fetuses had a placenta or chorionic villi on the right side of the uterus. When it came to female fetuses, there were 97.5% of the chorionic villi or placenta on the left side of the uterus.

I can't seem to post a link from my iPad, but here's the url. 

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm


----------



## bigbelly2

Sounds interesting, are you going to ask the sonigrapher at your scan to say either left or right? 
H xx


----------



## TTC74

I am. The Dr will actually be in the room. I figure he'll know what I'm up to and don't know how he'll feel about it, but I don't care.


----------



## stuckinoki

I don't think the doctor would care one way or another. Even if it's not 100% accurate it's still a fun guessing game. 

By left are we talking stage left? Or left left?


----------



## BabeAwait

NHD I agree I think the birth plan is actually more to help my doctors than me. And it's another source other than myself saying what I want. I might have to just stay in the tub then!

I've already memorized "I do not consent to ____". Because it's a legally binding statement and if they do whatever it is you ask not to it is considered assault. I've heard so many horror stories including a dr showing up AFTER the birth and giving the mom an episiotomy.



Is anyone else on progesterone?


----------



## joo

BabeAwait said:


> I've heard so many horror stories including a dr showing up AFTER the birth and giving the mom an episiotomy.

That is crazy!!! :wacko: :shock:


----------



## TTC74

stuckinoki said:


> I don't think the doctor would care one way or another. Even if it's not 100% accurate it's still a fun guessing game.
> 
> By left are we talking stage left? Or left left?

Left left. I've read that it's important to ask the tech/Dr whether the placenta attached to the left side or the right side because ultrasounds vary in whether you need to flip them or not.


----------



## BabeAwait

Ya joo! You bet I'd sue for that, it's horrible.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else having bouts of being shaky, weak, etc. when they don't eat quickly enough? I remember it from previous pregnancies and had my first bout with it this morning.


----------



## jbell157

Joo I have a friend who did a home hypnobirth add she loved, and highly recommends it. 

Babeawait it does seem like the US is so far behind in mother centered birthing. I wish we had gas and air. Also the closest midwife led unit to me is in Atlanta about 1 1/2 hours away. One day there may be more but I doubt it.


----------



## BabeAwait

Jbell I would love gas and air too! I hope it will change in the future. Our whole medical system is messed up. And so is our maternity leave.


----------



## bombshellmom

TTC74 said:


> Anyone else having bouts of being shaky, weak, etc. when they don't eat quickly enough? I remember it from previous pregnancies and had my first bout with it this morning.

YES, I am!! I felt really really sick yesterday. I had a headache, nauseous, shaky and couldn't eat or drink, I had to force myself to drink anything. I felt like I had a fever. This sucks!!


----------



## TTC74

bombshellmom said:


> YES, I am!! I felt really really sick yesterday. I had a headache, nauseous, shaky and couldn't eat or drink, I had to force myself to drink anything. I felt like I had a fever. This sucks!!

Yes! I ate and it alleviated the shakiness and some of the weakness but I'm still feeling some weakness and just generally lousy.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Swan that's so crazy! I never had any idea that contractions could possibly be more painful before the membranes rupturing, every other woman I've ever known had more painful contractions after. I guess that every labor and birth really is different then. :haha:

The US really does have a backwards medical system and maternity rights/leave/benefits are even worse. We're the only first world country (and the largest country) in the world that does NOT have guaranteed paid maternity leave. :nope:

I would love a water birth, I really wanted one last time. We just don't have the option available though, I couldn't find a single birthing tub unit in my state even, let alone near where I actually live. I also don't trust the midwifes around here, I've known too many women that tried to go for home births in my area and either had to be rushed to the hospital for an emergency c-section and even one woman in the next town over that actually lost her baby trying to do a home birth. :cry:

I do not want to discourage anyone from getting the home birth that they want, I would just suggest doing lots of research on the midwife practice that you're looking into if you're in the US. Try to find real success stories as well as real statistics on how often their home births go successfully. Ask them directly if you have to and trust your instincts. Also be aware that in the US a lot of insurance companies won't cover the cost of a home birth with a midwife so plan for at least $3,000 out of pocket (I actually got a quote with a midwife when pregnant with DS and this was about what it would have cost me).


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> Mama Swan that's so crazy! I never had any idea that contractions could possibly be more painful before the membranes rupturing, every other woman I've ever known had more painful contractions after. I guess that every labor and birth really is different then. :haha:
> 
> The US really does have a backwards medical system and maternity rights/leave/benefits are even worse. We're the only first world country (and the largest country) in the world that does NOT have guaranteed paid maternity leave. :nope:
> 
> I would love a water birth, I really wanted one last time. We just don't have the option available though, I couldn't find a single birthing tub unit in my state even, let alone near where I actually live. I also don't trust the midwifes around here, I've known too many women that tried to go for home births in my area and either had to be rushed to the hospital for an emergency c-section and even one woman in the next town over that actually lost her baby trying to do a home birth. :cry:
> 
> I do not want to discourage anyone from getting the home birth that they want, I would just suggest doing lots of research on the midwife practice that you're looking into if you're in the US. Try to find real success stories as well as real statistics on how often their home births go successfully. Ask them directly if you have to and trust your instincts. Also be aware that in the US a lot of insurance companies won't cover the cost of a home birth with a midwife so plan for at least $3,000 out of pocket (I actually got a quote with a midwife when pregnant with DS and this was about what it would have cost me).

That's so sad about the woman who lost her baby! I would like a homebirth, DH's cousin had one and she talked me into it a year ago but since I developed an anxiety disorder I don't think I could do it. I already think I'm dying from just a damn headache lol. More power to the ladies that can though, I'll stick to my waterbirth at the hospital! :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies, I'm peeing so frequently! Yesterday I think I peed legit about 20 times! I never had to pee this much with DD or my mc.


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Mama Swan that's so crazy! I never had any idea that contractions could possibly be more painful before the membranes rupturing, every other woman I've ever known had more painful contractions after. I guess that every labor and birth really is different then. :haha:
> 
> The US really does have a backwards medical system and maternity rights/leave/benefits are even worse. We're the only first world country (and the largest country) in the world that does NOT have guaranteed paid maternity leave. :nope:
> 
> I would love a water birth, I really wanted one last time. We just don't have the option available though, I couldn't find a single birthing tub unit in my state even, let alone near where I actually live. I also don't trust the midwifes around here, I've known too many women that tried to go for home births in my area and either had to be rushed to the hospital for an emergency c-section and even one woman in the next town over that actually lost her baby trying to do a home birth. :cry:
> 
> I do not want to discourage anyone from getting the home birth that they want, I would just suggest doing lots of research on the midwife practice that you're looking into if you're in the US. Try to find real success stories as well as real statistics on how often their home births go successfully. Ask them directly if you have to and trust your instincts. Also be aware that in the US a lot of insurance companies won't cover the cost of a home birth with a midwife so plan for at least $3,000 out of pocket (I actually got a quote with a midwife when pregnant with DS and this was about what it would have cost me).
> 
> That's so sad about the woman who lost her baby! I would like a homebirth, DH's cousin had one and she talked me into it a year ago but since I developed an anxiety disorder I don't think I could do it. I already think I'm dying from just a damn headache lol. More power to the ladies that can though, I'll stick to my waterbirth at the hospital! :haha:Click to expand...

I really considered a home water birth with DS but after hearing about all of the horror stories with the midwife unit in my area I just didn't feel like it was worth the risk. The woman who lost her baby was actually my DH's grandmother's next door neighbor. I met her when we visited his grandmother while I was 6 weeks pregnant with DS and she was just a few weeks away from giving birth. It was really shocking and sad when DH's grandmother told us her story. I guess a few months later she was pregnant again though so I really hope that she got her rainbow baby. I'm jealous that your hospital does water births! I really wish that there was one around here that did.


----------



## mac1979

The US his isn't set up for home births like the UK is. In NE if a certified nurse midwife or other medical professional attends a planned homebirth they will lose their medical license. Your only option is a midwife with no medical background. They just do the apprenticeship, etc. The UK is better equipped for it since it is lower cost than a hospital birth.


----------



## joo

Wow it's crazy how the systems differ across the pond! In the UK (especially in the primary care trust where I live) they actually advocate home births, obviously unless, you're a high risk pregnancy or you had certain complications in previous labour. It's cheaper for the NHS. You just have to hire your pool and equipment if you've having a water birth at home. I really, really want a water birth but want it at hospital. 

Thank you to the lady who's friend did hypnobirthing and loved it - I am.really thinking it's the way to go for me :)

Are there any other ladies 7 or 8 weeks along with little or no symptoms? I am trying to stay level headed but it is just niggling at me!


----------



## littlelily

Thanks for the clothing tips. Think I will get a bump band so I can keep wearing my jeans a while longer.


----------



## kakae

Here in New Zealand we have midwife lead birthing so depending on your pregnancy you can choose to home birth, birth without intervention at a primary care unit or in a hospital with more medical staff and equipment etc available. One thing I absolutely love about our system is the midwives. I meet with mine next week, she will be the one I see right through my pregnancy and will deliver my baby amdcarry out post natal visits. Its the continuity of care I love but that extra help is always there if required. In saying that I'm still not looking forward to labour again lol


----------



## ruby83

Left wonderin said:


> My birth plan was " get baby out safe n sound " and guess what ..... It worked lol........
> No matter what type of labour and delivery you have it is SO worth the end result :) I haven't even thought about it yet tbh I'm still focusing on getting to my scan !!!!! Lol

That's my birth plan too! I have a lovely OB that I have complete faith in too.


----------



## NDH

Kakae I've always been jealous of the NZ birth model. 
Here in Australia its more similar to the US - except we just have midwives not CNMs and CPMs so they all get the same university education. Most work in hospitals and dome choose to work independently and do homebirths (or hospital births with private clients, but hiring an independent midwife is the only way to have continuity of care otherwise you see various Midwives at antenatal appointments and whatever midwife is on duty for the birth)
Recently there's been a whole ordeal affecting the ability for midwives to practice privately do its becoming increasingly more diffifult to be able to find one and the nearest independent midwife to me is 3 1/2 hours away :wacko:


----------



## ruby83

NDH said:


> Kakae I've always been jealous of the NZ birth model.
> Here in Australia its more similar to the US - except we just have midwives not CNMs and CPMs so they all get the same university education. Most work in hospitals and dome choose to work independently and do homebirths (or hospital births with private clients, but hiring an independent midwife is the only way to have continuity of care otherwise you see various Midwives at antenatal appointments and whatever midwife is on duty for the birth)
> Recently there's been a whole ordeal affecting the ability for midwives to practice privately do its becoming increasingly more diffifult to be able to find one and the nearest independent midwife to me is 3 1/2 hours away :wacko:

NDH is this the case if you choose to go public for your birth? I am going private and all my appointments are with my OB. My OB is part of 5 female OB's that run a practice together (incl. 2 midwives). So as part of my prenatal care I get to meet all of the OB's so I will know who delivers my baby. From my last birth all the OB's are lovely and the midwives were great also so I am feeling very comfortable in my care this time. Are you located rural?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ruby, sounds like my practice! There are 5 or 6 OB's & there were 2 midwives when I had my DD, but now there's just one midwife (& she's new - both of the other midwives left the practice). You can choose whether you'd prefer a midwife or dr to deliver you. There is always an ob available, but (last time) a midwife was available 2/3 of the time. 

I had a horrible experience with the midwife who delivered me last time, so I will FOR SURE be going with an ob this time. I never made sure to meet all of the OB's last time (since I wanted a midwife) so I'll make meeting them all a priority this time.


----------



## BabeAwait

Apparently ground beef makes me sick. Earlier in the week I had tacos for dinner and ended up dry heaving at 2am. I thought it was just being pregnant so I had leftovers the next night and was sick again. Tonight I made homemade meatballs to go with our spaghetti and now I'm sick again! 

Maybe I'll have to stick with boring ol chicken. :roll:


----------



## ruby83

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ruby, sounds like my practice! There are 5 or 6 OB's & there were 2 midwives when I had my DD, but now there's just one midwife (& she's new - both of the other midwives left the practice). You can choose whether you'd prefer a midwife or dr to deliver you. There is always an ob available, but (last time) a midwife was available 2/3 of the time.
> 
> I had a horrible experience with the midwife who delivered me last time, so I will FOR SURE be going with an ob this time. I never made sure to meet all of the OB's last time (since I wanted a midwife) so I'll make meeting them all a priority this time.

We are so in sync me and you! :flower:


----------



## ruby83

BabeAwait said:


> Apparently ground beef makes me sick. Earlier in the week I had tacos for dinner and ended up dry heaving at 2am. I thought it was just being pregnant so I had leftovers the next night and was sick again. Tonight I made homemade meatballs to go with our spaghetti and now I'm sick again!
> 
> Maybe I'll have to stick with boring ol chicken. :roll:

This was me exactly with my last pregnancy! Couldn't stand the site or smell of beef mince!


----------



## mac1979

I threw up hamburger a couple days ago. Last time pork and anything fried made sick in the first tri. We had ribeyes for dinner tonight and I was close to being sick. DH had to handle most of the bedtime routine alone.


----------



## mac1979

Does anybody else have twitchy eyelids? My left upper eyelid has been twitching a lot the past few days. I know I'm hydrated as my urine is clear.


----------



## KalonKiki

Hamburger has been a queasy button for me as well this pregnancy. I don't remember it being like this with my last but DH had Taco Bell the other day and it put me off so much. He also made himself a hamburger for lunch a couple of days ago and that put me off too.

I found a hypno-birthing class right here in town, I may have to check that out. :happydance:

I also found a birthing center really close to the last hospital that I gave birth in. The bad news is that it's about 2 hours away from where I live now so the drive would be a bit of a risk if I ended up having a super short birth this time (unlikely considering how long my last birth was but you never know). They also do water births and the atmosphere looks very home-like. The thing I like the most is how close it is to the last hospital I gave birth in, so if something went wrong it would be a short drive there. I'm planning to call them tomorrow to ask some questions like insurance coverage and if they would be okay with me just giving birth there and not having my prenatal appointments there since I live 2 hours away.


----------



## NDH

ruby83 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Kakae I've always been jealous of the NZ birth model.
> Here in Australia its more similar to the US - except we just have midwives not CNMs and CPMs so they all get the same university education. Most work in hospitals and dome choose to work independently and do homebirths (or hospital births with private clients, but hiring an independent midwife is the only way to have continuity of care otherwise you see various Midwives at antenatal appointments and whatever midwife is on duty for the birth)
> Recently there's been a whole ordeal affecting the ability for midwives to practice privately do its becoming increasingly more diffifult to be able to find one and the nearest independent midwife to me is 3 1/2 hours away :wacko:
> 
> NDH is this the case if you choose to go public for your birth? I am going private and all my appointments are with my OB. My OB is part of 5 female OB's that run a practice together (incl. 2 midwives). So as part of my prenatal care I get to meet all of the OB's so I will know who delivers my baby. From my last birth all the OB's are lovely and the midwives were great also so I am feeling very comfortable in my care this time. Are you located rural?Click to expand...

Yes we don't have an option of private care here - you see the OB if you're high risk obviously (we have 4, one each week on rotation) otherwise its midwives only. I am not entirely sure what the options are for private care here as its not something I have an interest in whatsoever - OBs are not my thing at all - if there's the option to see the OBs privately at their own clinics and then birth at the base hospital same as anyone else (the private hospital doesn't have a maternity unit) or if you have to go to Newcastle or Coffs. The few people I know who have gone private have travelled but I don't know if that's cause they wanted to or if that's their only option. I mean I know you can have private cover I just don't know if you get specific care here for having it. I dont think so, other than a few perks during hospital stay (no private rooms though, but most are just double). So so if you want specific ob etc I think you have to travel.

I'm regional not rural (I think?). We have a population of over 40,000 - nearly double including surrounds.



KalonKiki said:


> Hamburger has been a queasy button for me as well this pregnancy. I don't remember it being like this with my last but DH had Taco Bell the other day and it put me off so much. He also made himself a hamburger for lunch a couple of days ago and that put me off too.
> 
> I found a hypno-birthing class right here in town, I may have to check that out. :happydance:
> 
> I also found a birthing center really close to the last hospital that I gave birth in. The bad news is that it's about 2 hours away from where I live now so the drive would be a bit of a risk if I ended up having a super short birth this time (unlikely considering how long my last birth was but you never know). They also do water births and the atmosphere looks very home-like. The thing I like the most is how close it is to the last hospital I gave birth in, so if something went wrong it would be a short drive there. I'm planning to call them tomorrow to ask some questions like insurance coverage and if they would be okay with me just giving birth there and not having my prenatal appointments there since I live 2 hours away.

That sounds like it could work well if they're happy for you to have prenatal care closer to home instead of through them. 2 hours is annoying but doable - I had a 3 hour drive last time. Good luck.


----------



## BabeAwait

Wow it kinda surprised me you all have ground beef reactions too. It's weird because I crave meat lately and it tastes good eating it, but after it's been in my stomach a while I feel super nauseous. I hope steak won't do the same thing, our anniversary is tomorrow and I'm dying to have some!


----------



## ruby83

NDH said:


> ruby83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Kakae I've always been jealous of the NZ birth model.
> Here in Australia its more similar to the US - except we just have midwives not CNMs and CPMs so they all get the same university education. Most work in hospitals and dome choose to work independently and do homebirths (or hospital births with private clients, but hiring an independent midwife is the only way to have continuity of care otherwise you see various Midwives at antenatal appointments and whatever midwife is on duty for the birth)
> Recently there's been a whole ordeal affecting the ability for midwives to practice privately do its becoming increasingly more diffifult to be able to find one and the nearest independent midwife to me is 3 1/2 hours away :wacko:
> 
> NDH is this the case if you choose to go public for your birth? I am going private and all my appointments are with my OB. My OB is part of 5 female OB's that run a practice together (incl. 2 midwives). So as part of my prenatal care I get to meet all of the OB's so I will know who delivers my baby. From my last birth all the OB's are lovely and the midwives were great also so I am feeling very comfortable in my care this time. Are you located rural?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we don't have an option of private care here - you see the OB if you're high risk obviously (we have 4, one each week on rotation) otherwise its midwives only. I am not entirely sure what the options are for private care here as its not something I have an interest in whatsoever - OBs are not my thing at all - if there's the option to see the OBs privately at their own clinics and then birth at the base hospital same as anyone else (the private hospital doesn't have a maternity unit) or if you have to go to Newcastle or Coffs. The few people I know who have gone private have travelled but I don't know if that's cause they wanted to or if that's their only option. I mean I know you can have private cover I just don't know if you get specific care here for having it. I dont think so, other than a few perks during hospital stay (no private rooms though, but most are just double). So so if you want specific ob etc I think you have to travel.
> 
> I'm regional not rural (I think?). We have a population of over 40,000 - nearly double including surrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Hamburger has been a queasy button for me as well this pregnancy. I don't remember it being like this with my last but DH had Taco Bell the other day and it put me off so much. He also made himself a hamburger for lunch a couple of days ago and that put me off too.
> 
> I found a hypno-birthing class right here in town, I may have to check that out. :happydance:
> 
> I also found a birthing center really close to the last hospital that I gave birth in. The bad news is that it's about 2 hours away from where I live now so the drive would be a bit of a risk if I ended up having a super short birth this time (unlikely considering how long my last birth was but you never know). They also do water births and the atmosphere looks very home-like. The thing I like the most is how close it is to the last hospital I gave birth in, so if something went wrong it would be a short drive there. I'm planning to call them tomorrow to ask some questions like insurance coverage and if they would be okay with me just giving birth there and not having my prenatal appointments there since I live 2 hours away.Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds like it could work well if they're happy for you to have prenatal care closer to home instead of through them. 2 hours is annoying but doable - I had a 3 hour drive last time. Good luck.Click to expand...

That is really interesting that your private hospital doesn't have maternity! My sister also lives in a regional city and although she had private cover she still gave birth in the public hospital as she was classified as "High Risk" and the public hospital had better facilities. 

Yep you sound like you live in a regional city. 40,000 is a lot of people. I know many people who turn away from OB's. I really liked the team I was with last time so decided to stick with them. I live in Melbourne and it is very expensive accessing private care even with the huge premiums I pay every month. I was out of pocket $6k with my DS, so it is definitely debatable as to whether it is worth it! I have heard many positive experiences with mid wives.


----------



## ruby83

BabeAwait said:


> Wow it kinda surprised me you all have ground beef reactions too. It's weird because I crave meat lately and it tastes good eating it, but after it's been in my stomach a while I feel super nauseous. I hope steak won't do the same thing, our anniversary is tomorrow and I'm dying to have some!

Happy anniversary! I hope you can enjoy a nice juicy steak without feeling sick! I am not really bothered by it as I am not a big meat eater. I was more upset that Pad Thai made me ill on saturday night! I love Thai food! I had soup for dinner last night which was fine so I am wondering if it is better to eat small amounts or light food rather than a big filling meal...


----------



## NDH

Wow 6k out of pocket? 

Also my original comment was more about comparing accessibility of home birth in various countries since that's what I have the most knowledge about.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm feeling anxious about giving birth this time round. DS was 6 days late, induced due to pre - eclampsia (used the drip and broke waters), constant monitoring so had to be on my back. Failure to progress so born in theatre with forceps and episiotomy, nearly needed a blood transfusion. DS was healthy though and at 10lb 7 ounces shocked us all. 
It's expected I could have a bigger baby this time eekkkk!. 
My recovery was very slow probably down to his size and needing forceps but I felt bruised for months. I know that recovery is not typical though so I hold out hope that it will be better this time.
I'm also going to ask to be induced on my due date this time due to DS size.
This pregnancy so far seems to be going well. I got past the point where I bled with DS so that is a relief. I have far more nausea this time round though haven't been sick thankfully. 

Dawn x


----------



## Fezzle

I have been ok eating meat (though gagged when eating chicken once), but the smell of cooking meat makes me retch! I had to run out of the room yesterday when there was some sausage cooking. I usually make dinner since DH gets home from work late, so I hope he doesn't mind being a vegetarian for awhile!


----------



## CurlyRose

Conversely, I can think of little more appetising than burgers. My mouth is watering just thinking about it and I may have to have some for lunch soon. 

I have realised that these next 7 days include the ones I've been looking forward to for feeling actually pregnant. Early scan end of this week, midwife appointment beginning of next! I should have midwife consultant appt next Friday too, but shifts won't allow. Still, by the end of next Monday I will be undeniably pregnant (or definitely not) rather than the whole disbelieving feeling I have right now!


----------



## ruby83

Fezzle said:


> I have been ok eating meat (though gagged when eating chicken once), but the smell of cooking meat makes me retch! I had to run out of the room yesterday when there was some sausage cooking. I usually make dinner since DH gets home from work late, so I hope he doesn't mind being a vegetarian for awhile!

Yes cooking meat is the worst when you are nauseous! We are also going vegetarian for a while too haha!


----------



## NDH

I am able to cook at eat meat just fine so far, but my nausea is worst in the late evening after we've eaten. However I am having issues with eggs lately, and we eat a lot of eggs for breakfast (one of the reasons we're getting chickens in the near future). I'm not sure if that's irony or poetic justice :dohh::rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Cant stand the thought of eating pork here. :sick: Chicken has been sounding really awful too. I've been craving beef - burgers, steaks, meatballs, etc! And lots of fruits & veggies. 

Dawn, my recovery took forever after a traumatic birth, too. I'm also already scared of labor. I had to be put out & have vaginal surgery & 2 blood transfusions after birthing my DD. FX that labor/birthing goes better this time around!!!

Anyone who can tell an encouraging story about a smooth/relatively easy postpartum recovery period from a vaginal birth? Is it possible?? :wacko:


----------



## TTC74

I had a perfectly normal recovery after baby number 2 (which was 20 years ago). I went into labor a little before 7 am. They had me walk around the hospital until I hit 4 cm. They checked me in around noon. I gave birth a little after 4. Then, within 2 weeks I was pretty much healed up! 

GL!


----------



## mac1979

Last night DH said if we have a girl we are locking her up until she is 30.:haha:


----------



## NDH

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Cant stand the thought of eating pork here. :sick: Chicken has been sounding really awful too. I've been craving beef - burgers, steaks, meatballs, etc! And lots of fruits & veggies.
> 
> Dawn, my recovery took forever after a traumatic birth, too. I'm also already scared of labor. I had to be put out & have vaginal surgery & 2 blood transfusions after birthing my DD. FX that labor/birthing goes better this time around!!!
> 
> Anyone who can tell an encouraging story about a smooth/relatively easy postpartum recovery period from a vaginal birth? Is it possible?? :wacko:

My first was an induced (with syntocinon/pitocin) but otherwise drug free vaginal birth 8 hours after the induction was started. I was able to be fully mobile and was for a while but the second half I just laid on the floor reclined against a bean bag not wanting to move lol. I did have a second degree tear from a prolonged and coached pushing stage. stitches were very tender for a week or so but other than needing to sit on a pillow for the first 3 days and being too scared to poop for 4 days I was completely fine and healed well with no issues.
My second was a vaginal breach birth that happened spontaneously and active labour lasted less than an hour (7 hours 20 minutes from water breaking to baby in arms, and it was very easy labour that made me think I had ages to go right up until transition hit). I had barely a graze and seriously felt completely normal by the time I got up for a shower an hour later. We resumed BD about 3 weeks later and only waited that long for the lochia to end physically I didn't feel I needed any recovery time at all.
So yes its possible. :thumbup:

ETA: the reason I mentioned being able to be fully mobile with my first birth is because it does make a huge difference labouring and birthing on your back/reclined versus being able to move around and birth in a position where gravity can help. I had planned to be active the first time but the syntocinon really took its toll and the unnatural contractions are so much harder to manage naturally without the full hormone cocktail helping out, and there just wasn't time or energy in between them to be active.


----------



## TTC74

I totally agree. The induction contractions are so much harder to manage in my experience. I had one of my two induced and the one that wasn't was so much easier.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry everyone is feeling so ill. I haven't had any real aversions or cravings yet...no sickness either so I'm hoping MS just forgets I'm here. Lol. 

Had our scan this morning and saw the little heartbeat flutter. We go back next Tuesday for another scan. Doctor said progesterone was good and quants were rising as expected. He said he'll scan me weekly until he can give me a proper due date (although I think it's because my insurance will cover anything he wants to do lol) it's still reassuring to see my little bean in there fluttering away. 

Was confused as to whether baby is on the left or the right, I told DH about the Ramzi method and he said he thinks baby is on the left. What do you think? Is there any way to tell from the picture? I was too entranced watching the monitor to remember to ask. Lmao

https://i57.tinypic.com/29p1yk3.jpg


----------



## TTC74

The question in the Ramzi method is actually which side did baby attach to. I don't know how to read ultrasounds, though! lol.


----------



## stuckinoki

TTC74 said:


> The question in the Ramzi method is actually which side did baby attach to. I don't know how to read ultrasounds, though! lol.

Oh, ok! From our first US, baby was on the right side of the sack, today it would seem to be on the left....hmmmm. I'm definitely going to ask next week :)


----------



## MrsMcP

Congratulations Stuckinoki!! So happy for you x


----------



## stuckinoki

Now DH is taking me out for Korean food :happydance:

*drools*

Sorry ladies who are not able to eat meat right now, I would make a terrible vegetarian! I love my pork and red meat <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awesome scan pic stuck! Glad to hear baby is doing well! 

Totally agree about being mobile. I had a very fast unmedicated/natural labor with DD & couldn't sit still if I wanted to! Even driving 20 mins to the hospital was pure torture (having to sit still)!


----------



## stuckinoki

All this talk about L&D is making me nervous....I drive a stickshift [DH can't drive stickshift] DH drives a truck with jumpseats in the back and no middle seat up front.

Both of our cars are paid off and I don't want a car payment but crap...how are we getting to and from the hospital? Am I going to have to drive us while I'm in labor or is DH driving and then we're stranded without a way to get the baby home. OMG. I'm about to have a panic attack!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> All this talk about L&D is making me nervous....I drive a stickshift [DH can't drive stickshift] DH drives a truck with jumpseats in the back and no middle seat up front.
> 
> Both of our cars are paid off and I don't want a car payment but crap...how are we getting to and from the hospital? Am I going to have to drive us while I'm in labor or is DH driving and then we're stranded without a way to get the baby home. OMG. I'm about to have a panic attack!

You absolutely cannot drive in labor. My suggestion? Teach DH stick before baby is born. If he refuses, ride there in his truck & have someone else pick you up & drive you home? Or have someone who knows how to drive stick switch your cars for you.


----------



## stuckinoki

I guess he's going to have to make some friends at work. We've just moved and don't know anyone. Lol. 

I've tried teaching him to drive it but I'm not going to replace a $600 flywheel because he can't grasp the concept, nor am I going to trust him to drive it down the highway. Ha ha ha. 

I love him, but I don't think he will ever be able to learn stick shift. Lol


----------



## joo

Trust me you won't be able to drive when you've in labour :haha: I was howling and practically climbing the ceiling in the car on our drive to hospital, I was in pushing stage and trying my hardest not to push though. Don't worry, there is plenty of time to plan out the logistics of getting to and from the hospital. That is a great scan picture! xx


----------



## jtink28

hey! thought i'd join this group, too. technically due april 7th, but i will be having a repeat c-section a week or so early (due to my Crohn's disease). so most likely end of March! :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay jtink! Glad to see you here :)


----------



## Radiance

My first ultrasound is tomorrow morning!!! :argh: The anxiety has definitely built up.

I'm curious to know who hasn't had an ultrasound yet or is getting one soon?


----------



## Fezzle

I haven't had one yet- still a week away for me!


----------



## TTC74

U/s is a week and a few days away for me!


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh mine is still 3.5 weeks away !!! Ill be one of the last !!!


----------



## TTC74

Left wonderin said:


> Gosh mine is still 3.5 weeks away !!! Ill be one of the last !!!

Did they schedule an 8 week ultrasound and no 6 week one for you? What is your due date?


----------



## jtink28

I saw an RE last month, and he put me on a low dose of progesterone to help with a possible LPD. I think the progesterone helped me get pregnant this month. Anyhow, they want me to come in for bloodwork tomorrow and then again on Thursday. If the levels rise properly, I'll get a scan at 5 1/2 weeks and another at 7 before releasing me to regular OB care at 9-10 weeks.

I've never had betas done, and now I'm INCREDIBLY nervous about properly rising levels.


----------



## Radiance

I had some spotting at 3+4 so they did blood. My hCG was tripling every 48 hours so that was relieving at first but now I'm worried about having an ovum pregnancy! LMP puts me at 5+6 weeks tomorrow but I know when I ovulated and so I'll be 5+3 tomorrow at the ultrasound. Typically we haven't seen anything that early.Only once with one baby. I am really really hoping we see a sac at the very least. :thumbup:


----------



## joo

Radiance said:


> My first ultrasound is tomorrow morning!!! :argh: The anxiety has definitely built up.
> 
> I'm curious to know who hasn't had an ultrasound yet or is getting one soon?


I haven't had one yet. Mine will be in 3 to 5 weeks, will probably get the date at my booking in appointment which I'm waiting for. So jealous of all these early scans!! X


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I haven't had one yet either. My first scan & appointment are both on August 13th.


----------



## Fezzle

We're paying for a private scan where I went for my fertility consultation- otherwise I'd probably have to wait until I was about 12 weeks.


----------



## CurlyRose

Mine is booked in for first thing Friday, I am still pleased with my decision to pay for the early scan, it was definitely the right choice for us. 

I feel absolutely vile today, so nauseous and my boobs are agony, quite a relief in some ways as I felt a little too good yesterday. I have had stomach ache though, keep reminding myself it's probably just the bloat, but it has been quite uncomfortable and made me fret more than I should.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm worrying ALL THE TIME .... I'm worrying when I feel crap , worrying when I don't !!!! I'm driving myself crazy !!!


----------



## TTC74

jtink28 said:


> I saw an RE last month, and he put me on a low dose of progesterone to help with a possible LPD. I think the progesterone helped me get pregnant this month. Anyhow, they want me to come in for bloodwork tomorrow and then again on Thursday. If the levels rise properly, I'll get a scan at 5 1/2 weeks and another at 7 before releasing me to regular OB care at 9-10 weeks.
> 
> I've never had betas done, and now I'm INCREDIBLY nervous about properly rising levels.

I think they inadvertently scare us to death about Hcg numbers. I know that mine at 10 DPO was 9.9. The RE seemed really worried. To make things worse, he scheduled my next beta for 4 days out. So, I was sitting in agony waiting for that darned doubling rate! Fortunately, all was good. It just feels a little unnecessary. Maybe other people had a different experience, but I know that I could've done with a little more excitement from my RE and a little less cautiousness.


----------



## jtink28

my RE is really jazzed for me so far, but i'm really nervous about the blood tests. so weird, i know, but i just hope they're good numbers. i'm scared of another BO.


----------



## Nikki87

Hi! I'm due 2nd of March 2016!! May I join? Xx


----------



## TTC74

jtink28 said:


> my RE is really jazzed for me so far, but i'm really nervous about the blood tests. so weird, i know, but i just hope they're good numbers. i'm scared of another BO.

Well, my fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## jtink28

thank you! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

I've had a migraine, in different places, for the last 3 days. :nope:


----------



## joo

bombshellmom said:


> I've had a migraine, in different places, for the last 3 days. :nope:

I had that for a few days between 5/6 weeks. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Are you doing ok now after your fall the other day?


----------



## bombshellmom

joo said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> I've had a migraine, in different places, for the last 3 days. :nope:
> 
> I had that for a few days between 5/6 weeks. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Are you doing ok now after your fall the other day?Click to expand...

Ugh I hate it!! :( wonder why it only lasted between 5-6 weeks? Hmm!!! Let's hope mine leave soon too lol I don't want to do anything but lay down. :cry:
I'm feeling ok! Had light cramps yesterday but I doubt from the fall, it just gets really uncomfortable! Are you having cramping still at your stage in pregnancy?


----------



## joo

I don't know, i put it down to hormones or tiredness. Hope they ease off for you along with the cramping. I am still having cramps but it's strange because it's in my lower back am I've never had that before, not even with AF !


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome jtink28 and Nikki87 :flower:
Sorry I haven't been too active on here lately, I try and follow along but don't always have time to compose a proper reply! Back to work for me tomorrow, feeling nervous as i've been off since last August but it's only 2 days a week and it'll be mat leave time again before I know it :winkwink:


----------



## Nikki1979

My scan date is August 28th when I will be 13 weeks pregnant. Such a long wait. If I opt to do the harmony test between 10-11 weeks, I will get a viability scan before the blood tests.


----------



## NDH

Welcome jtink and nikki :)

I've not had a scan and don't plan to have one either unless there are any concerns.


----------



## ferens06

I cant keep up on here you bunch of chatterboxes! :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Question - what do you all know about getting your hair dyed? Is it safe or is it best to wait until the second trimester? At 40 with premature graying, it's something I do regularly and I need it done now pretty badly. lol


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ttc74 - i hear mixed reviews over dyeing hair during pregnancy. Personally i dont, but then i only dye it for special occasions ie weddings anyhow and dont have any coming up. Bet ask a hairdresser maybe? 

AFM - had some spotting today very light brown and only when i wipe (was a bit pinky first thing but i had been laid down all night). Its also not everytime i wipe, probably evey third trip to the loo (tmi sorry), no stomach cramps but my back is sore...... However i do on and off suffer a sore back. Not really sure what to make of it. I had the same at 6 weeks with my son, but i did have more stomach cramps that time....... Really hopng its nothing, i doubt midwife will do anything because i am not experiencing stomach cramps.


----------



## KatOro

Left wonderin said:


> Gosh mine is still 3.5 weeks away !!! Ill be one of the last !!!

Mine is about 3 1\2 weeks away too. I'll be 10 weeks. I've always had them around 7 weeks so this is so long for me. We can wait it out together!


----------



## hanrh

Hi ladies. May I join? 
I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first baby following 4 losses. Really praying this is my rainbow. Have my first scan in a week when I will be 8 weeks and am terrified. Looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies :)


----------



## KatOro

joo said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> My first ultrasound is tomorrow morning!!! :argh: The anxiety has definitely built up.
> 
> I'm curious to know who hasn't had an ultrasound yet or is getting one soon?
> 
> 
> I haven't had one yet. Mine will be in 3 to 5 weeks, will probably get the date at my booking in appointment which I'm waiting for. So jealous of all these early scans!! XClick to expand...

This waiting is terrible. I'm trying not to count down the days but it's hard!


----------



## KatOro

hanrh said:


> Hi ladies. May I join?
> I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first baby following 4 losses. Really praying this is my rainbow. Have my first scan in a week when I will be 8 weeks and am terrified. Looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies :)


Welcome to the group! Congratulations on your bfp. So sorry about your losses, I hope this will be your rainbow baby :)


----------



## azure girl

6 days until my scan! Also, 8 weeks! Whoop whoop! :dance:


----------



## joo

azure girl said:


> 6 days until my scan! Also, 8 weeks! Whoop whoop! :dance:

Happy raspberry day!


----------



## bigbelly2

My scan is in the morning, after last week I'm hoping and praying it will be a different story... Please let there be something there!! Il b 5weeks 6 days... Happy raspberry, strawberry, kiwi, grapefruit, melon (can't remember what u all are or what you will be) day to all of you lol

So Sorry for everyone that has been given bad news ur in my thoughts 
H xx


----------



## TTC74

Ugh! DH and I work together. Apparently, he has been rather haphazard in telling people the news. So now I feel like I need to tell my supervisor who very well may hear the news second hand if I don't. I hate telling the world this early, though . . . just in case, you know? I DO have 40 year old eggs, after all!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats and welcome hanrh, so sorry to hear about your previous ones and fc this one is your take home baby :hugs:
My booking in appointment is on Thursday and i'll also be turning 9 weeks :) My scan should be in about 3 weeks time, haven't had the appointment letter yet but hopefully it won't be much longer. I feel like this pregnancy is flying by! Nice to be nearly out of first tri but as this is our last baby it feels kind of bittersweet aswell as it's the last time i'll ever go through all the milestones of pregnancy. It's true what they say though that every pregnancy is different, this has been my first one where i've really had strong cravings as in NEED a particular food item RIGHT NOW lol! I ate a whole wedge of brie in one day last week, not proud of that :blush: Unsurprisingly the idea of eating it again makes me wanna vom :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SO MAD! :grr: just got a call from the OB's office that they have to rescedule my first scan & first appt. I was going to have them on August 13th. Now I have to wait another week!!! My new scan & appt are on August 19th. right in the middle of vacation week with DH, & wicked early in the morning. :grr:


----------



## Radiance

*UPDATE!!!*

My lmp places me at 5+6 however, I have long 31 day cycles and ovulate later. By ovulation I am 5+3. We saw sac, baby, AND heartbeat!! Baby measured 5+5 and had an heartbeat of 103 :happydance: The technician said there may be another sac. It was near and looked like an empty sac which would be normal at this gestation so I go back in two weeks. :thumbup: I only hoped to see a sac, I definitely didn't expect baby and heartbeat. Good good day!

Picture: Is zoomed in all the way. That's the baby and heartbeat.
 



Attached Files:







11037118_10206444880508217_4770352765247983611_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Radiance

BellaRosa8302 said:


> SO MAD! :grr: just got a call from the OB's office that they have to rescedule my first scan & first appt. I was going to have them on August 13th. Now I have to wait another week!!! My new scan & appt are on August 19th. right in the middle of vacation week with DH, & wicked early in the morning. :grr:

That's terrible!! :nope: I don't think I could handle that much of a wait with my anxiety. 



bigbelly2 said:


> My scan is in the morning, after last week I'm hoping and praying it will be a different story... Please let there be something there!! Il b 5weeks 6 days... Happy raspberry, strawberry, kiwi, grapefruit, melon (can't remember what u all are or what you will be) day to all of you lol
> 
> So Sorry for everyone that has been given bad news ur in my thoughts
> H xx

I'll be thinking of you!! 



hanrh said:


> Hi ladies. May I join?
> I'm 7 weeks pregnant with my first baby following 4 losses. Really praying this is my rainbow. Have my first scan in a week when I will be 8 weeks and am terrified. Looking forward to getting to know all of you ladies :)

Congratulations! :hugs:



Nikki87 said:


> Hi! I'm due 2nd of March 2016!! May I join? Xx

Of course! Welcome to the group and congratulations <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Radiance said:


> *UPDATE!!!*
> 
> My lmp places me at 5+6 however, I have long 31 day cycles and ovulate later. By ovulation I am 5+3. We saw sac, baby, AND heartbeat!! Baby measured 5+5 and had an heartbeat of 103 :happydance: The technician said there may be another sac. It was near and looked like an empty sac which would be normal at this gestation so I go back in two weeks. :thumbup: I only hoped to see a sac, I definitely didn't expect baby and heartbeat. Good good day!
> 
> Picture: Is zoomed in all the way. That's the baby and heartbeat.

AWWW yay radiance!!! Happy for you!! Another sac?? Meaning TWINS? :baby::baby: 


AFM - I have my next scan on the 4th of August, to make sure there's a baby in there! Hopefully there is and we hear a heartbeat! We plan to announce our pregnancy and make it "Facebook official" on August 8th after we have our photos done! :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 said:


> My scan is in the morning, after last week I'm hoping and praying it will be a different story... Please let there be something there!! Il b 5weeks 6 days... Happy raspberry, strawberry, kiwi, grapefruit, melon (can't remember what u all are or what you will be) day to all of you lol
> 
> So Sorry for everyone that has been given bad news ur in my thoughts
> H xx

Really hopping you hear good news!


----------



## Radiance

bombshellmom said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> *UPDATE!!!*
> 
> My lmp places me at 5+6 however, I have long 31 day cycles and ovulate later. By ovulation I am 5+3. We saw sac, baby, AND heartbeat!! Baby measured 5+5 and had an heartbeat of 103 :happydance: The technician said there may be another sac. It was near and looked like an empty sac which would be normal at this gestation so I go back in two weeks. :thumbup: I only hoped to see a sac, I definitely didn't expect baby and heartbeat. Good good day!
> 
> Picture: Is zoomed in all the way. That's the baby and heartbeat.
> 
> AWWW yay radiance!!! Happy for you!! Another sac?? Meaning TWINS? :baby::baby:
> 
> 
> AFM - I have my next scan on the 4th of August, to make sure there's a baby in there! Hopefully there is and we hear a heartbeat! We plan to announce our pregnancy and make it "Facebook official" on August 8th after we have our photos done! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!! Well the technician wasn't sure if it was another sac or not, one of the reasons I'm going back. It was much tinier but considering how far along I am would match up. Our baby today is ahead... thriving!! :) I am very relieved. 

August 4th is getting close :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

So glad for you radiance! :) now I'm totally interested to know if you're having twins!! lol


----------



## CurlyRose

Ooooooh, another potential set of twins, very exciting! 

Also, hello hanrh, I've read your story before on the forum, a while ago when I was a dirty lurker. I really hope this one sticks for you. 

AFM, still exhausted, struggling at work with shift patterns, definitely finding that the more tired I am the worse the nausea is, and I am more tired the later in the day my shift is. Eugh.


----------



## littlelily

Hi Hanrh, read some of your posts on other threads and its lovely to see you here. Rooting for you.

AFM, symptoms have cooled off a bit apart from horrible gas (sorry tmi). It is so painful! Drinking heaps of mint tea to try and combat it.

How is everyone doing?

Not long to wait to see your little bean mama duck :)


----------



## NDH

Can't wait for your follow up scan next week to find out of its twins radience!

Welcome Hanrh, I sincerely hope you're with us for the long haul :flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

well my spotting (only when i wipe), has continued on and off for the last two days so today i phoned the midwife who recomended phoning the gp for an emergency appointment so that they could refer me to the early pregnancy unit or going to A and E, well going to A and E seemed a bit extreme as i am not in agony its more a niggle in my tum and lower back, but i suffer lower back pain anyhow. i get a sharp pain in my tummy when i sneeze!
anyway, i spoke with the practice nurse and she agreed that it seemed ludicruous that the midwifes cant refer to early pregnancy unit. I have spoken with a dr and now need to go down at 5:30pm tonight so that he can feel my tummy and then refer me..... the mind boggles..... i explained i am not in extreme pain just a bit of lower cramping but i had this with my other son. the discharge was more when i had been laid down and got up from a nights sleep, mostly brown but some pink but still only when i wiped and on and off through the day i am getting tinges of brown, stringy discharge when i wipe. i asked if he could refer without seeing me, but no. 

so who knows, off to dr's later and will hopefully get a referal to early pregnancy unit where i think they will scan to see what is going on. If your of the praying persuasion please pray for me and my baby. Thank you.


----------



## apaki

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> well my spotting (only when i wipe), has continued on and off for the last two days so today i phoned the midwife who recomended phoning the gp for an emergency appointment so that they could refer me to the early pregnancy unit or going to A and E, well going to A and E seemed a bit extreme as i am not in agony its more a niggle in my tum and lower back, but i suffer lower back pain anyhow. i get a sharp pain in my tummy when i sneeze!
> anyway, i spoke with the practice nurse and she agreed that it seemed ludicruous that the midwifes cant refer to early pregnancy unit. I have spoken with a dr and now need to go down at 5:30pm tonight so that he can feel my tummy and then refer me..... the mind boggles..... i explained i am not in extreme pain just a bit of lower cramping but i had this with my other son. the discharge was more when i had been laid down and got up from a nights sleep, mostly brown but some pink but still only when i wiped and on and off through the day i am getting tinges of brown, stringy discharge when i wipe. i asked if he could refer without seeing me, but no.
> 
> so who knows, off to dr's later and will hopefully get a referal to early pregnancy unit where i think they will scan to see what is going on. If your of the praying persuasion please pray for me and my baby. Thank you.

Praying hard! I hope it is nothing and that baby is fine! :hugs:


----------



## KatOro

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> well my spotting (only when i wipe), has continued on and off for the last two days so today i phoned the midwife who recomended phoning the gp for an emergency appointment so that they could refer me to the early pregnancy unit or going to A and E, well going to A and E seemed a bit extreme as i am not in agony its more a niggle in my tum and lower back, but i suffer lower back pain anyhow. i get a sharp pain in my tummy when i sneeze!
> anyway, i spoke with the practice nurse and she agreed that it seemed ludicruous that the midwifes cant refer to early pregnancy unit. I have spoken with a dr and now need to go down at 5:30pm tonight so that he can feel my tummy and then refer me..... the mind boggles..... i explained i am not in extreme pain just a bit of lower cramping but i had this with my other son. the discharge was more when i had been laid down and got up from a nights sleep, mostly brown but some pink but still only when i wiped and on and off through the day i am getting tinges of brown, stringy discharge when i wipe. i asked if he could refer without seeing me, but no.
> 
> so who knows, off to dr's later and will hopefully get a referal to early pregnancy unit where i think they will scan to see what is going on. If your of the praying persuasion please pray for me and my baby. Thank you.

Sending good vibes your way!


----------



## bigbelly2

Well I'm back after my scan....
We saw SOMETHING lol a gestational sac and yolk sac were present, said all in the right place and look around 5 1/2 weeks... There was no hb though so iv got to go back in 2 weeks &#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56833; she said all looked as it should and was really apologetic about my experience last week with the doctors.. 
I'm still toying with the idea of having a private scan in a weeks time to hopefully see the hb though... It will just be peace of mind, £60, or do I just hold out for 2 weeks? 
H xx


----------



## stuckinoki

bigbelly2 said:


> Well I'm back after my scan....
> We saw SOMETHING lol a gestational sac and yolk sac were present, said all in the right place and look around 5 1/2 weeks... There was no hb though so iv got to go back in 2 weeks &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; she said all looked as it should and was really apologetic about my experience last week with the doctors..
> I'm still toying with the idea of having a private scan in a weeks time to hopefully see the hb though... It will just be peace of mind, £60, or do I just hold out for 2 weeks?
> H xx

That's exactly what we saw at my first scan, I was a little dismayed as I was hoping to see the heartbeat! Sack and yolk are all great signs!

Do they do internal private scans? Everywhere I've found here only do the external. It also depends on the machine the doctor uses! I'm fairly certain my doctors machine was around in the time of dinosaurs :)

Very excited that you saw what you did though!!!


----------



## TTC74

bigbelly - that sounds like good news to me that everything looks the right size and all. I wouldn't begin to tell you whether or not you should pay for a private scan. I think that's such a personal decision. I know that I'm eager to try and see the hb at my 6 week appt. If they told me to come back in 2 weeks, I'd probably wait, but I hear you on being super eager and anxious. So, I get where you are coming from either way.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sounds good, bigbelly! I'd wait if I were you... But that's just me. If you can't stand to wait, go ahead & get a private scan. :flow:

AFM, MS is getting worse. No actual vomiting, so I just feel naucious ALL DAY LONG. I had food aversions with DD but nothing this bad! Woke up this morning with that & a migraine. I just feel awful! How to function?!?! Ugh!!! 

On another note, asked DD 2x last night "who is in Mommy's belly? Is it Ava or Jacob?" And her answer, adamantly, both times, was Jacob. I would be happy either way, but will still be fun to see if she's right! :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm also debating wether to go for a private scan at 8 weeks ( next week ) or wait two more weeks for my appointment ... Decisions decisions


----------



## MrsMcP

I'm going for a private scan and wanted to go for 7 weeks but the £60 place is all booked up that week so I booked for 8 weeks. Now i'm wondering if I can wait that long! I could go to a different place at 7 weeks, but it's double the price at £120! I went there with my last pregnancy though and they were very good.

I'm just not dealing with the anxiety very well!


----------



## Left wonderin

Can people describe their symptoms at 7 weeks . Mine are different to last time , I know each pg is different but would love something to compare how I feel now too if that makes sense . I don't feel half as nauceous as last time , I have gone off most foods .. Feel exhausted and icky for periods durning the day . I've the odd dry heave if I let my tummy get empty but last time had it all the time ..


----------



## stuckinoki

Left wonderin said:


> Can people describe their symptoms at 7 weeks . Mine are different to last time , I know each pg is different but would love something to compare how I feel now too if that makes sense . I don't feel half as nauceous as last time , I have gone off most foods .. Feel exhausted and icky for periods durning the day . I've the odd dry heave if I let my tummy get empty but last time had it all the time ..

I'll be 7 weeks Saturday and NOTHING....boobs are a little sore and I'm tired but that's it. No real nausea or vomiting, nothing out of the ordinary. Part of me wishes I were sick all day like everyone else!


----------



## jtink28

I didn't get a single symptom until 7 weeks last time! This time around I already am exhausted and I feel sick half the day. Yikes!


----------



## AMP1117

Had my first scan on Monday and got to see this little monkey's heartbeat! They said baby measured at 8 weeks 2 days and so they moved my due date to March 5 (I couldn't remember exactly when my last period was so I guess being off by one day was a pretty good guess!) I showed dd (who is 2 1/2) the sonogram pictures and she looked so confused when I said it was a picture of the baby. She looked at me like, "thats supposed to be a baby?" So cute.

I hope everyone is doing well! Ive been having internet issues for awhile so I am waaaayyy behind. Plus Ive been sick with a horrible sinus infection, these headaches are killing me!


----------



## KatOro

Congrats on all the scans ladies. As for symptoms, mine are mellow as can be. Fatigue, moodiness, and hunger have been the strongest up till the past day or two. Now I'm freaking out because the ms isn't hitting like I thought it would. Hoping for a little something to help ease my mind


----------



## littlelily

Thinking of you Dawn. Let us know how you got on.

Like I said before, not many symptoms at the mo. Tiredness, finding it difficult to sleep, gas, slightly light headed on and off.


----------



## bombshellmom

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> well my spotting (only when i wipe), has continued on and off for the last two days so today i phoned the midwife who recomended phoning the gp for an emergency appointment so that they could refer me to the early pregnancy unit or going to A and E, well going to A and E seemed a bit extreme as i am not in agony its more a niggle in my tum and lower back, but i suffer lower back pain anyhow. i get a sharp pain in my tummy when i sneeze!
> anyway, i spoke with the practice nurse and she agreed that it seemed ludicruous that the midwifes cant refer to early pregnancy unit. I have spoken with a dr and now need to go down at 5:30pm tonight so that he can feel my tummy and then refer me..... the mind boggles..... i explained i am not in extreme pain just a bit of lower cramping but i had this with my other son. the discharge was more when i had been laid down and got up from a nights sleep, mostly brown but some pink but still only when i wiped and on and off through the day i am getting tinges of brown, stringy discharge when i wipe. i asked if he could refer without seeing me, but no.
> 
> so who knows, off to dr's later and will hopefully get a referal to early pregnancy unit where i think they will scan to see what is going on. If your of the praying persuasion please pray for me and my baby. Thank you.


:hugs: hoping everything is ok!! <3


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

so i saw the dr, he examined me and my middle stomach area was tender to touch, the bleeding has actually eased off a bit but i have noticed i notice it more if i have been sat down for a few hours (kind of like it pools), its still only when i wipe though which i think is reassuring.
He is reffering me to the early pregnancy unit but i dont think i will hear till tomorrow now. He did say that its common in pregnancy (which i knew from when i had the same Issue with Isaac's pregnancy), doesnt help the worry mind.

Thanks for your kind thoughts. 

Keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming, i appreciate them.

Dawn xx


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv not had any nausea or sickness, I'm very tired and keep yawning but then I struggle to sleep at night, lots of pressure down there, but today iv got really sore boobs, my nipples are ever so tender and they feel really cold and tingly ... Weird lol 
Wouldn't it be great to feel like this all the way through! 
H xx


----------



## jtink28

Thinking of you dawn! I'm sure all is ok!


----------



## bigbelly2

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> so i saw the dr, he examined me and my middle stomach area was tender to touch, the bleeding has actually eased off a bit but i have noticed i notice it more if i have been sat down for a few hours (kind of like it pools), its still only when i wipe though which i think is reassuring.
> He is reffering me to the early pregnancy unit but i dont think i will hear till tomorrow now. He did say that its common in pregnancy (which i knew from when i had the same Issue with Isaac's pregnancy), doesnt help the worry mind.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts.
> 
> Keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming, i appreciate them.
> 
> Dawn xx

Where abouts in the uk are u dawn? If u go to a&e they refer u immediately that's what happened to me
Fingers crossed for u 
H xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi. 
I am In cheshire. The EPU is only open four days a week from 8.30 am to 11.30 am utterly ridiculous.
I'm reassured I'm not in agony and it's brown blood not red. Still its difficult not to think the worst. Not heard from anyone tonight so hoping for a phone call tomorrow to book me in at EPU. X x




bigbelly2 said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> HI,
> 
> so i saw the dr, he examined me and my middle stomach area was tender to touch, the bleeding has actually eased off a bit but i have noticed i notice it more if i have been sat down for a few hours (kind of like it pools), its still only when i wipe though which i think is reassuring.
> He is reffering me to the early pregnancy unit but i dont think i will hear till tomorrow now. He did say that its common in pregnancy (which i knew from when i had the same Issue with Isaac's pregnancy), doesnt help the worry mind.
> 
> Thanks for your kind thoughts.
> 
> Keep those prayers and positive thoughts coming, i appreciate them.
> 
> Dawn xx
> 
> Where abouts in the uk are u dawn? If u go to a&e they refer u immediately that's what happened to me
> Fingers crossed for u
> H xxClick to expand...


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn hope you get reassurance in the morning . As you said its brown blood which is good , no pain which is good and happened before to you :) I have a feeling all will be ok :) 

Thanks guys for the responses for symptoms its reassured me no end :) I have to stop allowing myself to " worry " I'm gonna try really hard just keep busy as when I'm busy I don't think so much !!!!! Thanks again xxxxx


----------



## joo

Left wonderin said:


> Can people describe their symptoms at 7 weeks . Mine are different to last time , I know each pg is different but would love something to compare how I feel now too if that makes sense . I don't feel half as nauceous as last time , I have gone off most foods .. Feel exhausted and icky for periods durning the day . I've the odd dry heave if I let my tummy get empty but last time had it all the time ..

I had no symptoms! I posted on here about it and got no reply :shrug: had every symptom going in my last pregnancy. The only thing was I could get tearful and choked up about anything and everything xx


----------



## joo

Fingers crossed for you dawn. I had some.Brown spotting and moderate cramping/back ache too. I'm sure everything will be fine :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

joo said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Can people describe their symptoms at 7 weeks . Mine are different to last time , I know each pg is different but would love something to compare how I feel now too if that makes sense . I don't feel half as nauceous as last time , I have gone off most foods .. Feel exhausted and icky for periods durning the day . I've the odd dry heave if I let my tummy get empty but last time had it all the time ..
> 
> I had no symptoms! I posted on here about it and got no reply :shrug: had every symptom going in my last pregnancy. The only thing was I could get tearful and choked up about anything and everything xxClick to expand...

Sometimes when I post in here no one responds, either. I just assume because the thread moves so quickly. 
But no symptoms are normal my MIL didn't have any symptoms with all 3 of her pregnancies. Hang in there!! :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Hoping you get good news dawn! :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

bombshellmom said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Can people describe their symptoms at 7 weeks . Mine are different to last time , I know each pg is different but would love something to compare how I feel now too if that makes sense . I don't feel half as nauceous as last time , I have gone off most foods .. Feel exhausted and icky for periods durning the day . I've the odd dry heave if I let my tummy get empty but last time had it all the time ..
> 
> I had no symptoms! I posted on here about it and got no reply :shrug: had every symptom going in my last pregnancy. The only thing was I could get tearful and choked up about anything and everything xxClick to expand...
> 
> Sometimes when I post in here no one responds, either. I just assume because the thread moves so quickly.
> But no symptoms are normal my MIL didn't have any symptoms with all 3 of her pregnancies. Hang in there!! :)Click to expand...

I've only been here a few days, and the thread moves SO fast. I'm glad we've got such a lively group, though!


----------



## mac1979

I just had my first massive throw up attack... out of nowhere. I feel awful. I wasn't able to completely close the bathroom door and my two year old came in and snuggled next to me mid-throw up, my husband came in and took him out once he figured out where he went. Looking back it was really sweet.


----------



## bombshellmom

mac1979 said:


> I just had my first massive throw up attack... out of nowhere. I feel awful. I wasn't able to completely close the bathroom door and my two year old came in and snuggled next to me mid-throw up, my husband came in and took him out once he figured out where he went. Looking back it was really sweet.

Awwe that's so sweet! I could see my 3 year old doing that too! Your LO was worried about you, mama!! :)


----------



## kakae

So jealous of all the early scans! As I knew my dates I don't get a dating scan do the first scan I get is at 12 weeks. So that's September boo!


----------



## kakae

Also I'm due the 25th if someone could add me to the due date list thanks :)


----------



## BabeAwait

You'll be in my thoughts Dawn. I hope all is well! 

Our first ultrasound is in about eight and a half hours! I'm super nervous about baby being okay. I just want to see that little heartbeat! I have a nagging suspicion there might be two in there but we will see! :)


----------



## ruby83

All the best Dawn! Send you positive vibes xxx

I have been nauseous for the last few days and yesterday I was so hungry and craving hearty foods like pasta and pizza. Ate pizza last night and felt better and today for lunch had sausage rolls, pizza and pasta! So much for my healthy eating! If this keeps up I will be the size of a whale by the end of 9 months!


----------



## littlelily

Good luck Dawn.

Babeawait, best of luck with your scan. What makes you think twins?

Mac, hope the sickness subsides soon. Hugs.

Mama Duck, when is your scan?

Am so sorry, thought I had replied about lack of symptoms, as I don't seems to be having many and they are very off and on when I do have them.


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm terrible at replying to all the posts, I just don't get on here often enough around my shifts!

Mama fox, it's tomorrow, bright and early, I am absolutely bricking it now, trying to be rational and remind myself that the odds are in my favour, but the "what if" is getting louder.


----------



## littlelily

CurlyRose said:


> I'm terrible at replying to all the posts, I just don't get on here often enough around my shifts!
> 
> Mama fox, it's tomorrow, bright and early, I am absolutely bricking it now, trying to be rational and remind myself that the odds are in my favour, but the "what if" is getting louder.


I know it's scary. I was the same last week. Got in, she looked, said everything was ok and lots of other stuff too but I wasn't listening after the first few words, just in shock that it was all ok. Just breathe and try to listen- wish I had cos I hardly remember anything else she said!

Am sure all will be well. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Got a scan booked for Monday. Fortunately the spotting seems to have stopped x


----------



## stuckinoki

ruby83 said:


> All the best Dawn! Send you positive vibes xxx
> 
> I have been nauseous for the last few days and yesterday I was so hungry and craving hearty foods like pasta and pizza. Ate pizza last night and felt better and today for lunch had sausage rolls, pizza and pasta! So much for my healthy eating! If this keeps up I will be the size of a whale by the end of 9 months!

Ugh. I'm right there with you. Cheesesteaks subs. 
Every. Single. Day. 
It's like the first thought when I wake up and the last before I fall asleep is how I can eat one right this second :/

I've literally eaten a steak and cheese sub from wawa everyday the past week. Not very healthy at all :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh, I wish I could eat hearty foods! All my body seems to be "okay" with are fruits and veggies. But they don't hold me long, then I'm back to feeling sick. So I force myself to eat my DD's goldfish crackers. They feel so heavy in my tummy, but at least the nausea subsides a little it when I force them down. :sick:


----------



## Fezzle

I've been eating way too much cheese. It's not surprising I only poop every 2-3 days!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

The spotting is back :-( but its pink now and not brown. Im gutted i cant be seen till monday. I have just done an hours long walk pushing my son and hey presto more spotting. No cramps. I just dont know what to think. 
To top things i have just found out my brothers wife is 4 weeks pregnant....... Emotions everywhere.

Please keep praying everyone.

Dawn x


----------



## stuckinoki

Fezzle said:


> I've been eating way too much cheese. It's not surprising I only poop every 2-3 days!

Mmmmm. Cheese and crackers! 
That sounds delicious!


----------



## stuckinoki

Dawnlouise30 said:


> The spotting is back :-( but its pink now and not brown. Im gutted i cant be seen till monday. I have just done an hours long walk pushing my son and hey presto more spotting. No cramps. I just dont know what to think.
> To top things i have just found out my brothers wife is 4 weeks pregnant....... Emotions everywhere.
> 
> Please keep praying everyone.
> 
> Dawn x

It would make sense that the spotting kicked up after an hour of exercise! 

Kick your feet up and rest if you can, lots of water too stay as hydrated as you can!
Fx it stops for you soon, I'd say it's a good sign if you're not cramping or anything!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks stucki,

Im home alone bar my son, no adult company.... Feeling rubbish, its going to be a long few days till monday. I always thought pink blood was bad, i guess any blood is bad really, but brown (old blood) not so bad.
Im going to try and rest and hope and pray for the best.

Xxxx


----------



## stuckinoki

Pink just means it's fresher than brown. 

I'm wondering if maybe your bean is sitting closer to the cervix or if you have a subchorionic hematoma...which could cause sporadic bleeding/spotting. 

Or you could just have an angry cervix. 

I'd honestly say that if you're not cramping than there's a fantastic chance that it's just one of those three things, that will continue to be worrisome but not a game ender.


----------



## SilasLove

Hey Dawn - I bled a lot in the first weeks of pregnancy with my DS. Enough that my Dr told me to expect another miscarriage. But when my hcg numbers didn't double she brought me in for a u/s and there was my little guy with a beautiful heartbeat. He is 5 years old now. There was never an explanation for the bleeding but it only lasted a little longer than was gone. Wishing you the best. And I will add that this was bright red blood, not even a little tease of brown/pink. So it is definitely possible that everything is just fine in there. xx


----------



## Radiance

Thinking of you Dawn, you may just have a SCH. :hugs:


I hope all the ultrasounds go well! :thumbup:


----------



## Radiance

I'm working on my announcement picture!! Something is missing but I can't quite put my finger on it. I also have no idea when I want to share. :wacko: I always share right away. I am dying to share but I also think it would be fun to surprise everyone when they least expected it. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







11794437_10206456002026248_3702336848091985051_o.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## c beary83

ruby83 said:



> All the best Dawn! Send you positive vibes xxx
> 
> I have been nauseous for the last few days and yesterday I was so hungry and craving hearty foods like pasta and pizza. Ate pizza last night and felt better and today for lunch had sausage rolls, pizza and pasta! So much for my healthy eating! If this keeps up I will be the size of a whale by the end of 9 months!

I had pizza last night. I was feeling guilty about it but you've made me feel better :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

Radiance said:


> I'm working on my announcement picture!! Something is missing but I can't quite put my finger on it. I also have no idea when I want to share. :wacko: I always share right away. I am dying to share but I also think it would be fun to surprise everyone when they least expected it. :winkwink:

Hmmm, I think you should add some kind of cute and fun quote or phrase, like "pink or blue a baby is due!!" :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Thanks stucki,
> 
> Im home alone bar my son, no adult company.... Feeling rubbish, its going to be a long few days till monday. I always thought pink blood was bad, i guess any blood is bad really, but brown (old blood) not so bad.
> Im going to try and rest and hope and pray for the best.
> 
> Xxxx

Sorry you feel badly :( you are in my thoughts also!! hoping for a good outcome for you!! how much are you bleeding now? :hugs:


----------



## Radiance

bombshellmom said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I'm working on my announcement picture!! Something is missing but I can't quite put my finger on it. I also have no idea when I want to share. :wacko: I always share right away. I am dying to share but I also think it would be fun to surprise everyone when they least expected it. :winkwink:
> 
> Hmmm, I think you should add some kind of cute and fun quote or phrase, like "pink or blue a baby is due!!" :thumbup:Click to expand...

Because of our losses, we do purple and green instead of pink and blue :) I don't think that would side right :haha:

Ok, made some more changes...
 



Attached Files:







11794530_10206456285433333_4928925905185246643_o.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fezzle

Dawnlouise- I have my Fx for you. :hugs: Good luck with the wait for the scan and I hope the bleeding stops.

Radiance- that's cute! I have no idea what to add though!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks so much for your support ladies. It means such a lot. 
The bleeding has stopped now but it has been on and off for days. I wonder if the walking aggrivated it...... I was pushing my nearly 3 year old in his pram and he is not small. I am resting now. 
Very confused by the on and off bleeding and that sometimes its brown and other times pink but still only when i wipe (bar a very tiny bit in my pants after my walk).
I am trying to stay positive and will hopefully get some good news on monday.

Xxxx


----------



## stuckinoki

I just asked my husband if he wanted some of my macaroni and cheese....he said yes. 

:cry:


----------



## KalonKiki

Thinking positive thoughts for you Dawn! I'm sure that everything is okay with your little bean, especially since the spotting has only been brown and pink, you haven't been in pain, and you had this with your DS. :hugs:

Sorry I've been absent ladies, I've just been so busy lately! And feeling super sick. The last couple of days I've had to really fight not to throw up. The nausea is constant, I never get any relief from it. :sick:

Less than a week until my first prenatal appointment and hopefully only about a week until my first scan. :happydance:

I hope that everyone is doing okay. Sorry to all of the ladies that are feeling sick! Also do the ladies that are worried that they haven't been feeling sick, more than likely you are just extremely lucky. Many women never get sick during pregnancy and still have healthy babies. Trust me when I say you do NOT want to be sick all the time. :haha:


----------



## TTC74

I've been starting to feel a little nausea the last couple of days. I had very little morning sickness with DDs. Hopefully that won't change with this pregnancy! I'm starting to wonder, though . . .


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) dawn I have everything crossed for you , Monday must seem like an eternity away . As bad as our health care system is if I went to a&e in out patients , I might have to wait a few hours but I'd be seen !! 

As for me I had a icky feeling day :) well from about 12 till an hour ago . Now I'm starting to get that weird hungry feeling ..... If I leave it too long ill feel uck again . Only problem can't think of one thing I want to eat ..... Boobs burning today too . A good symptom day for me :)


----------



## jtink28

i had virtually no symptoms with my ds until about 7 weeks.

this time around, my boobs are already killing me!!


----------



## Buttercup84

:hugs: to all you ladies suffering with nasty first tri symptoms, or indeed those worrying about a lack of symptoms. It's such a worrying time and I think we know/can find out so much these days that we're much more aware of what can go wrong than maybe our mothers, grandmothers etc were. My symptoms come and go, which was true for my other 2 pregnancies aswell. Some days I feel nauseous all day and others I barely remember i'm pregnant, I figure it must coincide with baby having growth spurts.
Dawn, fingers firmly crossed for you that the bleeding isn't anything sinister. A friend/colleague of mine bled heavily (red blood) at around 6 weeks with both her kids and they're absolutely fine. Hope Monday comes around quickly for you :hugs:
Radiance, love your announcement it's super cute :) Also, so exciting that it might be twinnies in there, keep us posted!
Ruby, lol i've had some days like that where I just want to eat the contents of the fridge, cupboard etc! Crisps are my latest obsession, onion rings in particular :D
bigbelly, glad everything looked as it should do on your scan. Not sure what i'd do with regards a private scan... I had them with my girls but won't be with this one as we can't spare the cash at the moment. If you won't really miss the £60 though it could be worth it for the reassurance.
AMP, congrats on the successful scan :)

AFM, had my booking in today which was pretty much as expected. It's a different hospital to where I had my daughters and their protocols are slightly different but not drastically so. I'm classed as high risk due to my BMI being over 34 and my previous post-partum hemmorhage (lost 2.5 litres after having DD1, no problems after DD2 though) but I don't think it'll make much difference to my antenatal care unless any other problems arise. One minor annoyance was a comment the phlebotomist made about this baby being a surprise. I said no it was planned as we wanted them close in age. Thought it was a bit weird for a health professional to make a comment like that though! :wacko: On a happier note my 12 week scan has been booked for 18th :)


----------



## SilasLove

Thank the lord for nausea medicine and toast. I felt like I was going to vomit each time I took a breath and my children are being little monsters! The medicine usually only last 30 mins-2 hrs but I'll take it! Can we just fast forward the next 5 weeks or so?? :(


----------



## stuckinoki

I took off my sea bands this morning and spent the day kind of nauseous...especially around meal time!

So instead of being reasonable, I allowed myself to eat far, far too much food and now I'm nauseous again. 

So I'm laying on my couch, put my sea bands back on and am watching tv until I feel normal again. 

Another lazy day!


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Dawn. Its going to be a long weekend for you. I hope you'll get good news on Monday.

Radience that is just the best pregnancy announcement :thumbup: I've never dome a cute announcement and we weren't even going to say anything this time for as long as we can get away with it but you make me want to do something like that now :p. But we will still probably wait.



I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, but I've gone and made a secret group on Facebook as a follow on for here since there are always ladies who spend more time on Facebook than forums and would rather a Facebook group, and others who like to be in both. 
To join you'll have to add me on Facebook (if anyone else would like to volunteer to add people as well once you've joined please do) in order to get added to the group since its secret.
Mama bat would you be able to add the info to the front page so people can find it?

My Facebook profile is www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31


----------



## mac1979

Radiance said:


> I'm working on my announcement picture!! Something is missing but I can't quite put my finger on it. I also have no idea when I want to share. :wacko: I always share right away. I am dying to share but I also think it would be fun to surprise everyone when they least expected it. :winkwink:

How about, when you post it write, "Pink, green, purple or blue, March is when our baby is due.". That why you aren't giving anything gender specific, and your just happy to have a baby.


----------



## KalonKiki

NDH said:


> :hugs: Dawn. Its going to be a long weekend for you. I hope you'll get good news on Monday.
> 
> Radience that is just the best pregnancy announcement :thumbup: I've never dome a cute announcement and we weren't even going to say anything this time for as long as we can get away with it but you make me want to do something like that now :p. But we will still probably wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm not stepping on anyone's toes, but I've gone and made a secret group on Facebook as a follow on for here since there are always ladies who spend more time on Facebook than forums and would rather a Facebook group, and others who like to be in both.
> To join you'll have to add me on Facebook (if anyone else would like to volunteer to add people as well once you've joined please do) in order to get added to the group since its secret.
> Mama bat would you be able to add the info to the front page so people can find it?
> 
> My Facebook profile is www.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31

I sent you a friend request, Mama Hen! My name is Keely Ellis. :D
We have a Facebook group for my last pregnancy group that was made after the babies were born. While we're pregnant I prefer to be on the forum, but once all of the babies are born a secret Facebook group is a great way to stay in touch with everyone since most people stop posting on the forum after the babies have been born. :thumbup:

Radiance I completely forgot in my last post to let you know how excited I am about the possibility that you could be carrying another set of twins in the group! Also I love your announcement, so cute and original. :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I just took a cb digi weeks estimator in hopes of seeing it change from 2-3 to 3+ weeks. To my surprise, it had dropped to 1-2 weeks. Guess I should start tempering my expectations. I'm freaking out.


----------



## NDH

Big :hugs: TTC. Have you had blood work dome to check your hcg? The digi weeks estimators are notoriously inaccurate and might be causing you to worry for no reason. Its so stressful though :hugs:


----------



## TTC74

A second test showed me back at 2-3 weeks. So, I'm hoping something went wrong with the first test.


----------



## ruby83

TTC I refused to use another digi after the first because with my son I never progresses past 2-3 despite my blood HCG being over 10,000! They are SO inaccurate! Try not to stess, maybe see if you can go for bloods? X


----------



## stuckinoki

Junk! Junk! Junk! Those conception indicators are junk! Mine did the same and scared the ever loving crap out of me :/


----------



## TTC74

stuckinoki said:


> Junk! Junk! Junk! Those conception indicators are junk! Mine did the same and scared the ever loving crap out of me :/

You had one wrong wrong, too? I hear a lot about people never reaching 3+ but I don't see much about people having a fallback reading.


----------



## NDH

^^ stucki had one go to 3+ and then a few days later another one said 2-3


----------



## jtink28

I promised myself I wouldn't use the conception indicators. I would worry wayyyyyy too much!!


----------



## CurlyRose

https://i57.tinypic.com/29p5dn5.jpg

It has a heartbeat and everything! I really am pregnant!


----------



## NDH

Beautiful :)


----------



## Fezzle

Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## stuckinoki

Awesome!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay curly! Looks awesome!:)


----------



## joo

Hi all, i am still lurking just on my phone at the moment so not easy to keep up and post! Beautiful scan pic curly, congratulations! 
NDH i have sent you a friend request for the Facebook group which is much easier for me on my phone x


----------



## AMP1117

Congrats Curly:flower: I will be soooo excited when I get to feel this little monkey move for the first time.


----------



## CurlyRose

Thank you ladies! The scan also confirms my initial dating suspicions too, puts me at 8+5, which would mean EDD of 6th March :) will update ticker, but don't worry about updating front page until I've had my proper NHS scan and they've set me an 'official' date.


----------



## jtink28

yay for a lovely scan curly!!


----------



## littlelily

Lovely scan Curly x


----------



## KalonKiki

Beautiful scan Mama Duck! I'm glad that things are looking good for you and your bean. :happydance:

My nausea has eased off a little bit today. It's still there but at least I'm not having to fight not to puke. I'm hoping that it's not a bad sign but at the same time I'm hoping it means that I won't be as sick with this baby as I was with my last. I hate the 1st trimester, can't we just fast forward the next 7 weeks? :wacko:

Those digis are terrible! I refuse to take one.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely scan mama duck. 

I had my booking appointment today, that went well. The midwife was lovely. She reassured me over the spotting *which is now back to brown, light and intermittent and no cramps* she thought could be irritable cervix but scan 9.15 Monday hopefully it will show all us good. Been told to rest this weekend. 
Jeep those prayers coming ladies xxxx

Hope everyone else is well. 

Dawn x


----------



## joo

I haven't used a digi this time either. I did 2 last.time until I got my.3+. This time they are so expensive I told myself I'll only get one if I get a BFP, but I just used up all my cheap tests instead and seemed pointless to then go out and get a digi at 5+ weeks.

I love that announcement sign Radiance, such a good idea.


----------



## joo

mac1979 said:


> Radiance said:
> 
> 
> I'm working on my announcement picture!! Something is missing but I can't quite put my finger on it. I also have no idea when I want to share. :wacko: I always share right away. I am dying to share but I also think it would be fun to surprise everyone when they least expected it. :winkwink:
> 
> How about, when you post it write, "Pink, green, purple or blue, March is when our baby is due.". That why you aren't giving anything gender specific, and your just happy to have a baby.Click to expand...

Yes that's a fab idea!


----------



## joo

Dawn, that is reassuring. Hope the weekend passes quickly for you :)


Sorry for bombing the thread, I am posting before I've finished reading.

I haven't had my letter with the date for my booking in appointment. I'll be 9 weeks on Monday. Think I'm going to have to ring them next week to ask about it... I hate feeling like I'm bothering them.


----------



## bombshellmom

Went shopping for new clothes today, god do I feel so fat!!! This bloat is crazy!


On the bright side I am meeting with a doula on tuesday!! Tomorrow we have DD's birthday photos (cannot believe she's finally 3!) and our pregnancy announcement photos as well!


----------



## BabeAwait

So I'm a day late here on my ultrasound update. Baby is doing amazing! 

There is just one baby contrary to my instincts lol. The heartbeat was 169bpm. According to a hb gender calculator (for fun) it's guess was a girl. I have the sonogram pictures in my journal and the full story if anyone wants to take a look. We told our families and announced it on Facebook with a cute little picture. I thought it would seem more real now but it doesn't. :/ But I love my little smidge so much :cloud9: <3

*Oh my due date is now March 7th.* Even though I am 99% sure on the day I ovulated baby measured 3 days ahead. 

A few people have told me they think I'm having a girl already. We will see if they're right in a couple months!


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay, glad that your bean is doing well! :happydance:

It didn't feel real for me last time until I felt DS kick for the first time. It will probably be the same way with this baby. The Chinese Gender Predictor and Moon Angle Calulator are both predicting girl. We also swayed for a girl so I hope that they're right. Both predicted boy for me last time and were correct.


----------



## littlelily

Bombshell, photos sound lovely. Put some on here for us to see.

Babeawait, so glad your scan went well. I know what you mean about it not feeling real.


----------



## bigbelly2

BabeWait lovely news... 

Bombshell yes deffo get some pics up! 
I think I may be getting another uti strange uncomfortableness again is happening like b4! I may ring my local minor injuries just to see if they can dip my water and check
H xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mama otter, can you explain the moon predictor to me? Do I put in my O date?? Just wondering - never heard of that one before!


----------



## NDH

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Mama otter, can you explain the moon predictor to me? Do I put in my O date?? Just wondering - never heard of that one before!

I just googled and found this https://www.moonsigncalendar.net/moonphase.asp?Tagzahl=25&Monat=6&Jahr=2015&zeitzone=-10. It looks a lot more complicated than just putting in O date from another site I also found (which said its the moon sign at gender in relation to your own moon sign? Aka when you were born maybe?) But just for fun I put in O date and got boy.


----------



## bombshellmom

Bigbelly2 and mama fox - i will! :) hoping they turn out good!!!

anyone else still constipated? I just had my first BM (wasn't a good one though) since last week.


----------



## TTC74

bombshellmom said:


> Bigbelly2 and mama fox - i will! :) hoping they turn out good!!!
> 
> anyone else still constipated? I just had my first BM (wasn't a good one though) since last week.

Yes! In a major way. It isn't pleasant at all.


----------



## TTC74

Well, I guess I have that increased blood concentration going on. My high blood pressure, which is normally controlled with pregnancy friendly medication , has kicked in again. Guess that explains all the headaches I've been having.


----------



## stuckinoki

Sorry about the headaches ttc! I can't imagine that's very pleasant...

As for the constipation, I've got the exact opposite problem right now. Regular as rain and I can knock out 2 by lunchtime! Bwahahaha. 

Maybe I need some more cheese in my diet :)


----------



## BabeAwait

The Chinese calendar and a silly quiz say girl for me too. I'll have to try the moon thing. I wonder if it's accurate when your baby measures ahead of when you O'd? 

Okay TMI but I thought you were supposed to be constipated when you're pregnant. I feel like I'm in the bathroom way more now! Anyone else?


----------



## BabeAwait

So I did the moon thing. For the day I know for a fact I actually ovulated on it says girl. If I go 3 days sooner like the baby is measuring it says boy.


----------



## CurlyRose

Babeawait looked at your photo diary, scan loks wonderful :)

Bombshell, since adding my daily bran flakes, I can manage an almost daily trip to the loo, so definitely recommend that!


----------



## BabeAwait

Thanks curly :)


----------



## joo

Yes it would be lovely to see some pics ladies!

My BMs are more regular now I'm pregnant, always seem to need to poop! Crazy because I thought you get constipated especially from extra iron in tablets. May be I'm just eating a little bit better than I was - I ditched crisps and chocolates just before I found out I was pregnant.

Had bad nausea today. Mixture of feeling relief and fed up with it xx


----------



## bombshellmom

https://s8.postimg.org/9kt9a4yoh/P10_f96df.jpg
https://s2.postimg.org/jvybsve85/P12_826e1.jpg


These are our announcement photos!


----------



## bigbelly2

bombshellmom said:


> https://s8.postimg.org/9kt9a4yoh/P10_f96df.jpg
> https://s2.postimg.org/jvybsve85/P12_826e1.jpg
> 
> 
> These are our announcement photos!

They are fab!!!

H xx


----------



## stuckinoki

bombshellmom said:


> https://s8.postimg.org/9kt9a4yoh/P10_f96df.jpg
> https://s2.postimg.org/jvybsve85/P12_826e1.jpg
> 
> 
> These are our announcement photos!

Those are amazing!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thank you ladies <3


----------



## joo

They are fab bombshell, such a beautiful family xx


----------



## KalonKiki

Awesome announcement photos, Heidi! :thumbup:

Mama Tiger I go by O date. Babeawait I would go based on O day if you know for sure when you Od, just because your baby measures a little ahead doesn't mean that you actually got pregnant sooner. Babies also have wonky measurements at this stage, more than likely your baby's growth will even out by your next ultrasound. That's why doctors don't generally change your due date unless you're measuring at least a week ahead or behind.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

According to the Chinese gender prediction it's a boy & the moon prediction is girl lol who knows?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hopeful, mine also contradict! Chinese gender says girl, moon thing says boy. When I did it for DD, Chinese calendar said girl, moon thing said boy. Soooo maybe it's another girl?? BUT I just have this feeling it's a boy.... And DD keeps referring to my belly as her brother Jacob (COMPLETELY unprompted!) :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hopeful, mine also contradict! Chinese gender says girl, moon thing says boy. When I did it for DD, Chinese calendar said girl, moon thing said boy. Soooo maybe it's another girl?? BUT I just have this feeling it's a boy.... And DD keeps referring to my belly as her brother Jacob (COMPLETELY unprompted!) :haha:

That is just adorable!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

We've asked her, "is it Ava or Jacob in mommy's belly?" Every single time, she says Jacob. Then today, DH asks her, "is it a baby brother or a baby sister in mommy's belly?" She says "baby brother - Jacob in there!"


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> We've asked her, "is it Ava or Jacob in mommy's belly?" Every single time, she says Jacob. Then today, DH asks her, "is it a baby brother or a baby sister in mommy's belly?" She says "baby brother - Jacob in there!"

We've done pretty much the same thing with DS. Every time he says "girl". I even asked him once only if the baby was a boy and he got frustrated with me and said "No, no! Girl!". I've heard that kids can be creepily intuitive about these things so who knows, maybe our LOs are right! :haha:


----------



## ruby83

Bombshellmom your announcement pics are gorgeous! What a beautiful family you have x

Bella- how funny if your daughter is right! Both are such cute names!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thank you ruby!

and we ask DD that as well and of course she says sister lol :haha:


----------



## Radiance

First trimester is starting to go by quickly! :happydance: It feels like yesterday I was only 3 weeks :wacko: now I'm getting close to 7 weeks. Excited!

I have a strong feeling this baby is a boy :thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

I have no inkling either way, and our kids just want to know what is in there. 

Ladies, I love cantaloupe! Oh man, can't seem to get enough and settles so well with me.


----------



## bombshellmom

SilasLove said:


> I have no inkling either way, and our kids just want to know what is in there.
> 
> Ladies, I love cantaloupe! Oh man, can't seem to get enough and settles so well with me.

That actually sounds really good!!!


----------



## MrsMcP

Eurgh I have had terrible stomach bug. Feeling awful. Hope it hasn't effected the baby? I can't bear the thought of eating anything... But now you mention it... Cantaloupe sounds quite nice and refreshing....!


----------



## stuckinoki

I picked one up at the store the other day because it smelled amazing! It's sitting on my counter and needs to hurry up and ripen so I can eat it!


----------



## SilasLove

I suggest it :haha: 

I ate a chocolate chip cookie and it wasn't settling well, so I ate some cantaloupe to see if maybe something I WANT would make a difference and I feel better. :shrug: If it works, I can deal. 

A lovely lady at work gave a huge one to me from her garden. So sweet and juicy too! Yummy!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. I can't do it!

The texture. I don't know if it was over-ripe or what but it's so slimy:/ my stomach said NO to the cantaloupe and I'm actually kind of upset.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope all you ladies are well.

I am feeling so sick, much worse at night but not been sick yet. 
Had no more spotting since yesterday morning and that was light brown. No cramps either. Up a million times last night to wee so I'm taking this all as good signs.
Scan is tomorrow morning at 9.15.
Keeps those prayers coming please. Xxxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Thinking of you for tommrow xxx today I'm extra starving / icky !! Growth spurt !!!


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, I'm sorry hon. 

That stinks because 1 cup of fresh cantaloupe in %DV is vitamic c-78% vitamin A-30% and folate-8% ...kind of explains a bit because my pregnancy app suggestion vitamin A foods to help with morning sickness. :shrug: 

I was offered cucumbers as well, but they sounded just nasty to me. Which is crazy, because I love cucumbers. :(


----------



## CurlyRose

I so need some melon when I shop tomorrow, I don't care what melon, any kind will do. Damn you ladies and your suggestive ways!


----------



## caz_hills

Hi ladies, not been on here in ages so sorry. Hope everyone is doing ok. Time is going slowly I think - roll on the 12 week scan, I'm only 9 + 3!


----------



## mac1979

All I wanted my first pregnancy was melon. Watermelon, cantaloupe, honeydew with some fresh pineapple thrown in...that was my jam the entire pregnancy. I even managed to get it in when I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes.


----------



## bombshellmom

dawnlouise - hoping everything goes well for you at your scan!! :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

So I've been looking online for maternity shirts, just because lol, and one thing I hate about them is that they're so long!! I don't want to fee like I'm wearing a nightie!!! That's the entire reason why I never wore any maternity tops with DD, they're all super ugly (with the exception of some of them) and super long. I really only need to go up one size in tops, but for the most part I can wear my normal shirts all the way until I deliver, like I did last time! But holy moley!


----------



## KalonKiki

Cantaloupe doesn't even remotely sound good but strawberries sound amazing. And pork, pork just sounds amazing which is weird because I normally don't eat it often. I actually think that a lot of maternity clothes are cute but I don't mind the longer shirts. I'm not a fan of shirts that are short, they make me feel self-conscious. I just hope that the Winter maternity clothes are as cute as the Summer maternity clothes were when I was pregnant with DS.

I was feeling a little better the last couple of days but today I'm back to fighting the morning sickness. I'm terrified to throw up, I don't want it to happen at all but I know I won't be that lucky. :nope:


----------



## ruby83

dawnlouise: good luck with you scan hon! xx

My tummy is liking fruit but only if it is after a big filling hearty meal of pasta! hahaha! Food seems to be the only thing that settles my tummy- strange!

My OB called today and rescheduled my appointment to Friday (it was going to be next Thursday after my dating scan). I am very happy! I hope she uses her ultrasound machine and gives me a peek at bub! That would be very reassuring considering I am a stress head!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies. 

I had my scan and there was a tiny bean with a perfect heartbeat. No obvious signs as to why I was bleeding. Baby measuring a week less than they thought but since they work dates based on lmp and assume a 28 day cycle I'm not suprised I'm earlier on than they thought. I don't have a 28 day cycle, normally 32 days. Due date now 19th March. 12 week scan on 8th September. So relived x x


----------



## ruby83

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> I had my scan and there was a tiny bean with a perfect heartbeat. No obvious signs as to why I was bleeding. Baby measuring a week less than they thought but since they work dates based on lmp and assume a 28 day cycle I'm not suprised I'm earlier on than they thought. I don't have a 28 day cycle, normally 32 days. Due date now 19th March. 12 week scan on 8th September. So relived x x

So happy for you hon! That's great news! Was thinking of you xxx


----------



## stuckinoki

Yay Dawn, glad to hear that!


----------



## NDH

Fantastic news Dawn!

I had a stressful day to say the least. My car caught on fire! It made the front page of the local paper and everything! Thankfully no one was hurt and my kids werent wit me and it didn't blow up (though the popping noises when the tyres and windscreen blew I was deathly afraid it was going to) and the house I was stalled in front of didn't catch on fire or really even suffer any smoke damage (though a bit stinky inside) - but the fireman said it would have had it been a single storey instead of a two storey! :wacko:

We're guessing the battery was faulty as that's where the flames seemed to originate from what we could see anyway. So scary!


----------



## stuckinoki

OMG NDH!

That's INSANE!

Glad you're ok though and the kids weren't with you! WOW!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, so happy for your amazing news!!! 

NDH so sorry for your car trouble! How scary!!!! So glad you're okay & your kids weren't with you!


----------



## AMP1117

bombshellmom said:


> Bigbelly2 and mama fox - i will! :) hoping they turn out good!!!
> 
> anyone else still constipated? I just had my first BM (wasn't a good one though) since last week.

I have been a lot this time around. Not cool:growlmad:


----------



## AMP1117

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hope all you ladies are well.
> 
> I am feeling so sick, much worse at night but not been sick yet.
> Had no more spotting since yesterday morning and that was light brown. No cramps either. Up a million times last night to wee so I'm taking this all as good signs.
> Scan is tomorrow morning at 9.15.
> Keeps those prayers coming please. Xxxxx

Good luck! God Bless!:flower:


----------



## SilasLove

The poop talk. I do love it. :haha: 

I'm not so much constipated, but I have a hard time popping, but once I start is like (tmi) unformed and watery. :dohh: 

I don't really know, but I did go 3 days this week with nothing and felt miserable. Just not cool. Ate lits of cantaloupe and so that helped me a lot. :haja:


----------



## littlelily

Silas, snap on the toilet situation. Not cool.

Dawn, so glad your scan was ok :)

Mama Hen, glad you are ok. That sounds traumatic!

I'm ok, finding wks are going pretty quick. Me and hubs are away in Devon (South coast UK) enjoying some holiday time together.


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn - brilliant news on the scan, hope you feel more settled now.

NDH - bloody hell on the car situation, that must have been terrifying!

I've had my booking in appointment, so am now the proud owner of a set of maternity notes! I feel horrendous in myself though, exhauste and nauseous. Day off tomorrow, so I have time to rest up for once, fingers crossed that will make all the difference.


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily- I love Devon! Where in Devon are you? We usually just go to Exmoor/North Devon. 

I had my first scan today- all looks good! There was a good heartbeat and measuring 7w1d, everything in the right place!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0184.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## joo

Congrats Dawn & Fezzle on your scans, glad everything is ok :)

NDH - that must have been scary! Glad everything is ok though and you are all safe and well x


----------



## Buttercup84

NDH, added fb group info and also friend requested you :) Also, hope you're doing OK after your car fire, that must have been terrifying!

TTC74, hope everything is OK. Those cb digitals are more worry than they're worth sometimes, I hear so many stories about the weeks estimators being off!

Lovely scan Curly :D

Babeawait, glad your scan went well too :thumbup:

Love your announcement pics bombshell, your DD looks so excited :flower: Funny you say that about maternity tops, cos I find some are too short! I needed the length with my last pregnancy and found some of the ones I bought had to be 'retired' in 3rd tri as they wouldn't cover my big belly :haha:

Dawn, so glad everything is OK with little bean :hugs:

Fezzle, congrats on a great scan :happydance:

AFM well it was my birthday today (31, eek!) and we went out for breakfast which was awesome and I really enjoyed it but then I started feeling dizzy and tired so we just chilled at home with plans to go our for an Indian meal for dinner later but I felt sooo ill in the late afternoon and we had to cancel :( I never actually vomit, just feel nauseated for ages. So for my birthday dinner I had a cottage cheese sandwich lol cos that's all I felt like eating! :haha: I feel like this pregnancy is hitting me harder in first tri much more than my previous 2, but then again that may be because the girls keep me so busy too!


----------



## azure girl

Well, baby is doing well and measuring 9+1, two days ahead of schedule. I'm trying to decide if I should consider changing my ticker...HB is 181 and s/he was wiggling around.
 



Attached Files:







20150803_131720.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mewolkens

Saw my OB/GYN today after waiting in the office for 2 1/2 hours only to have her spend five minutes with me to give me the paperwork to get an US and blood drawn at two separate locations later this week. Super frustrating.


----------



## stuckinoki

Anyone else having trouble locating maternity pants? I'm 5'11" and can't find a store that has more than one color/style pants in my length!

Super frustrated. 

I didn't realize I was going to have trouble. Old navy usually has long ones but it seems they're only carrying one color/style right now. I'm hoping this will change come fall.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I'm confused... Are there now 2 fb groups for this thread? I'm part of the secret due in march 2016 fb group that's now up to 39 members. Is that the one y'all are talking about?


----------



## mac1979

stuckinoki said:


> Anyone else having trouble locating maternity pants? I'm 5'11" and can't find a store that has more than one color/style pants in my length!
> 
> Super frustrated.
> 
> I didn't realize I was going to have trouble. Old navy usually has long ones but it seems they're only carrying one color/style right now. I'm hoping this will change come fall.

I think that right now stores are in between summer and fall clothes so they don't have much of either. Have you tried online?


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies sorry I've been MIA but schooI started back last week and its been chaotic. Plus DH is on Miami this week so it's just me, DS, a crazy schedule and2 doctor's appointments! My ultrasound is tomorrow so yay! My mom will watch Sam so I can go in peace. As for fruit all I wanted last pregnancy was cantalope and watermelon. This time it's just watermelon. How strange we crave similar things.

NDH I'm so glad you're ok. 

Dawn I'm so glad baby is well.


----------



## stuckinoki

mac1979 said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble locating maternity pants? I'm 5'11" and can't find a store that has more than one color/style pants in my length!
> 
> Super frustrated.
> 
> I didn't realize I was going to have trouble. Old navy usually has long ones but it seems they're only carrying one color/style right now. I'm hoping this will change come fall.
> 
> I think that right now stores are in between summer and fall clothes so they don't have much of either. Have you tried online?Click to expand...

Yeah, that's where I've been looking :/


----------



## TTC74

They moved my scan from Friday to Thursday to get me with my own doctor (he's out Friday). :happydance:

It couldn't come a minute too soon.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Stuck, try gap maternity! I noticed they sell tall length. They have 40% off sales fairly often, so you should be able to get a fairly good deal if you hang on til a sale :thumbup:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Old navy has a decent selection of maternity jeans. I believe they come in long too... I got some there when I had a coupon and they had a 30% off sale. I ended up getting a really good deal.


----------



## joo

I don't know what it's like where everyone else lives, but in my city it's so hard to find maternity clothing. Hardly any stores stock the maternity range in store so you have to order online and can't try before you buy. The couple of stores that do stock maternity in store only have very minimal.selection so end up going to their website anyway. I remember last time I was pregnant I hunted high and low for hours (freezing my ass off in a non maternity coat i couldn't do up over my bump) for a winter maternity coat & once I found one i swore i was keeping it forever!! Luckily I am pregnant same time of year so most of my old maternity clothes will do!


----------



## littlelily

Mama Swan, same here. Only clothes which are nice maternity are online. At least you have some from before.

Mama Bat, happy birthday! 

Azure, great scan :)

Fezzle, we are in Woolacoombe but weather not great. Still, very relaxing.


----------



## Fezzle

Nice! We go camping in Mortehoe sometimes and then usually go to Woolacombe for breakfast.


----------



## CurlyRose

Oh lovely Woolacombe, I love it there :) can't beat a bit of the south west!

I am back in bed today (it's 4pm in the uk) having been unable to sleep due to a lovely sciatica flare up. I have sobbed and sobbed through the rest of the day because I was so tired, but have now had a bit of decent sleep at last! What a good use of my day off :/


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh no mama duck hope it eases soon for you.

mama fox enjoy your hols. 

Mama swan I hate the fact that most maternity us online. I ordered some from George at asda as had that from there last time and was decent quality. 

Hope everyone is well X X


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone else looking for a doula? I just met with mine today!! Super excited! :happydance:


----------



## TTC74

I saw someone mention a facebook group. Do we have a secret facebook group?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmmm do we ? I'm not on it either and would love to be


----------



## bombshellmom

Had my follow up scan from 2 weeks ago when there was just a sac!

This time there was a little bean clear as day with a heartbeat of 140 <3
 



Attached Files:







baby.png
File size: 163.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## SilasLove

Awesome bombshell!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Yes we have a fb group. If you add me I can add you to it :) 
https://m.facebook.com/alexandra.heyman


----------



## .hopeful.one.

In other news we got to see our little one today!!!! 
Measuring 3 days behind at 8w5d but we got to hear the most perfect heartbeat <3 so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bigbelly2

Lovely pics hopefull and bombshell!!

Hopefully il have some good news later... I have my much awaited scan at 1pm today to finally have a decision made of viability and dates... Keep your fingers crossed for me! I'm not having any pregnancy signs really apart from very sore nipples and slight insomnia... My mom still doesn't know as she's been poorly and until I get confirmation iv not wanted to tell her and worry her! 
I'm thinking of telling my eldest daughter today, she's nearly 14 what's everyone's take on telling people and at what stage? 

Ps sorry for anyone's sad news, congrats on the good news and fingers crossed il be back later 
H xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely to hear the good news of all the scans showing healthy beans.
Good luck with yours today bigbelly2.
Have a good day ladies x x


----------



## Buttercup84

NDH started a fb group recently, that's the one I put info for on the first post :)https://m.facebook.com/natalie.holden.31?_rdr (if you add her she can add you to it)


----------



## NDH

Hopeful.one I didn't see there was already a fb group when I made one as there was no info anywhere on here. The one I've made isn't very big yet so I'm happy to merge them so there's just one...
I'll send you a friend request and then my info can still stay on the front page and I can just keep adding people to your group if that's easiest? Again, I couldn't see any sign of there already being a group and some of us were asking and just went ahead and made one.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, bigbelly! Fx! We've been telling some people because we've seen them in person and spent time with them where it would have been hard to not tell them, but we've also been very clear that it's still early so we don't want to get too excited or talk about plans at this point. Assuming everything is still ok, we'll tell my parents when we see them at the end of next week. I understand not wanting to tell your mum- we were like that in Dec (which ended up as a mc) with DH's mum as his father had just passed away and we didn't want to give her any more stress.


----------



## Buttercup84

From looking back in the thread I noticed a while back a couple of users posted about fb groups they'd started but they weren't specific to this thread (they posted about them in other threads too) so I didn't add them to the first post. Also neither user posted on the thread again other than to post fb links. Not trying to cause trouble or anything with this post, just clarifying things.


----------



## TTC74

I'm SO nervous about my 6 week scan tomorrow that my tummy is upset. I'm glad that I'm finally going to get in there and make sure all is well, though!


----------



## Buttercup84

Great scan azure girl, I had an 8 week one with my last 2 pregnancies and its amazing the change just from 8-9 weeks :)

I agree joo there's practically no maternity clothes in actual stores these days, I tend to order online from places that have free returns if it's something I want to try on but I ended up with a lot from eBay my last 2 pregnancies. I'm hoping I won't need to buy much for this one, just some long sleeved tops perhaps.

Lily, I love Devon :) we went to Torquay for dd1's first holiday and would love to go back. We had afternoon tea at a place called Angels in babbacombe and it was amazing! Always comes back to food for me lol 

Hope you're feeling better curly!

Bombshell, glad your follow up scan went well :) how was your doula meeting? I've never used one and don't plan to but I know someone locally who did after a traumatic first birth and she really liked having that extra person for support and to advocate her wishes as well as her OH.

Lovely scan hopeful :)

Big belly, hopefully you're done with your scan now and all was well fc!!

Ttc74, wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow I'm sure all will be just fine :)

2 weeks til my scan, I just know it's gonna drag!! Also got a letter for my youngest's cast change on 27th (she's in a cast for hip dysplasia) can't wait for that as her current one has been on since May and is getting a bit ripe despite our best efforts to keep it clean :( it's a long journey (she's in cast til dec/jan) but shes coping so well bless her!


Jbell hope your scan went well :)


----------



## bigbelly2

Well in back!! 

Lady was lovely at the scan and ...........
We heard and saw a heart beat!! So fingers up to the doc that said I wouldn't get this far!!! 
Said my dates are prob correct and 6w6d but it may change, when I have my 12 week scan that's the date they will go off as they can be lazy and not grow as they should or super on the go and grow quickly lol 
All in all it was a great scan, I couldn't believe the detail in the heart chambers! 

I hope your all receiving good news! 

H xx


----------



## .hopeful.one.

NDH said:


> Hopeful.one I didn't see there was already a fb group when I made one as there was no info anywhere on here. The one I've made isn't very big yet so I'm happy to merge them so there's just one...
> I'll send you a friend request and then my info can still stay on the front page and I can just keep adding people to your group if that's easiest? Again, I couldn't see any sign of there already being a group and some of us were asking and just went ahead and made one.

Works for me. I'm not the one who started the group, I'm just in it. Everyone is fabulous, I love having support from ladies who are going therough the same things :)


----------



## littlelily

Still in Devon, having lots of lovely food :) but not being able to walk as much as usual as just get so tired.

Dawn, thanks, might try Asda for clothes.

Mama Duck, sciatica sounds awful, poor you. Rest up.

Hope everyone is doing well. Just waiting for my booking in appointment on Monday and 12 wk scan on 24th. Can't believe it will ever be here! Waiting for that to come bk ok before telling anyone which has been so difficult as we have seen all my family last week and don't see them all together often as they live in the South and we live in the north but sticking to guns and holding out.


----------



## CurlyRose

The sciatica has eased up, thankfully, so long as I don't alter my posture from my normal relaxed one I can move without twinges most of the time. I am expecting it back throughout this pregnancy though, I was just hoping it would stay away for a bit longer first! 

Glad to see there's been lots of good scan news, such a relief when it comes :)


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 - SO glad your scan went well and that you got to see your bean's heartbeat! My fingers were really crossed for you, and I'm glad everything worked out!! Congrats!! :hugs:

Buttercup84 - My doula meeting went great!!! DH and everyone else in my family seem to think it's silly to be paying/using her as he thinks all she is is just another person in the room telling me the same things he'll be telling me, etc. He just doesn't understand the statistics :/ my friends who have had them tell me they're wonderful! My family are also all the ones who would rather feed the baby themselves than for me to breastfeed. Huge sigh. 

TTC74 - Hoping everything goes well for you! :) :hugs: I was nervous before mine yesterday, too. Please let us know!! Would love to see a photo as well :D


----------



## bombshellmom

Been having gagging episodes/dry heaves every morning which is my usual morning sickness. This time I felt that I was going to puke. My mouth gets super watery when I am about to, but nothing happened!! I just sat on the floor waiting to vomit but all I did was dry heave...the frustration!!! Thinking maybe if I puked I'd feel better even though I'm afraid of puking lol


----------



## amytrisha

Hey :wave:

Can I join?
I was part of the March Monkeys for 2014 :haha: and here I am again! 
I don't usually join in with things like this til I'm past 12 weeks but I'm feeling quite anxious this time with it being number 2 so would love some buddies.

I'm Amy, 21 and my LB is Finley 16 months :) my EDD is the 5th March! 

Congratulations to you all! X


----------



## bombshellmom

amytrisha said:


> Hey :wave:
> 
> Can I join?
> I was part of the March Monkeys for 2014 :haha: and here I am again!
> I don't usually join in with things like this til I'm past 12 weeks but I'm feeling quite anxious this time with it being number 2 so would love some buddies.
> 
> I'm Amy, 21 and my LB is Finley 16 months :) my EDD is the 5th March!
> 
> Congratulations to you all! X

Welcome!!! Aw how sweet to be here again lol. Congrats to you!! :) When is your LO's birthday??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, I've thought about having a doula since I had a traumatic first time around. I'm just concerned about the money - it's an extra expense we don't need, especially with me taking extra time off of work. But, I've been looking into insurance coverage & it looks like it can sometimes be covered?! So I have to call my insurance & verify that...


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Bombshell, I've thought about having a doula since I had a traumatic first time around. I'm just concerned about the money - it's an extra expense we don't need, especially with me taking extra time off of work. But, I've been looking into insurance coverage & it looks like it can sometimes be covered?! So I have to call my insurance & verify that...

See!! I didn't even know it can sometimes be covered! Now I'll have to call mine and see as well. I definitely agree, I am having second thoughts as it just feels like all they do is sit there and talk to you while you're laboring lmao...I'm paying HOW much for that?!? But then again the cost will also include my placenta encapsulation and newborn photos <3 so I don't know!!
Let me know what you end up doing! What insurance do you have?


----------



## bombshellmom

Sorry for the double post but someone needs to seriously take this chocolate orange away from me!!!


----------



## NDH

I love doulas. <3. In a way though you're right that a great doula will make you feel like she was a waste of money because she didn't "do" anything, or you didn't need her for anything. But just having a person present who is totally supportive of YOU especially in an environment that is sometimes downright hostile towards birthing women is truly invaluable. 
My doula last time didn't make it to my birth because I ended up having to go to a hospital well outside of her travel zone, but even antenatally she helped me immeasurably stay grounded and stand up for myself when the hospital was putting pressure on me for my resistance to old school policies that I didn't feel were in my best interest.

Plus Doulas are still available postpartum too, to help debrief, for overnight stays, for even such simple tasks as doing household chores if you don't have a support network to help you out.

For anyone who is planning a natural birth in a hospital I truly can't recommend a doula enough. Natural birth in a hospital can be a battle zone and the last thing you want to do in labour is the fighting all by yourself. (The most supportive partner in the world isn't the same as they're too close to be objective, and sometimes what you need is a woman who has "been there" to give you assurances that like countless women before you, you will get through transition when you want to give up)


----------



## bombshellmom

NDH said:


> I love doulas. <3. In a way though you're right that a great doula will make you feel like she was a waste of money because she didn't "do" anything, or you didn't need her for anything. But just having a person present who is totally supportive of YOU especially in an environment that is sometimes downright hostile towards birthing women is truly invaluable.
> My doula last time didn't make it to my birth because I ended up having to go to a hospital well outside of her travel zone, but even antenatally she helped me immeasurably stay grounded and stand up for myself when the hospital was putting pressure on me for my resistance to old school policies that I didn't feel were in my best interest.
> 
> Plus Doulas are still available postpartum too, to help debrief, for overnight stays, for even such simple tasks as doing household chores if you don't have a support network to help you out.
> 
> For anyone who is planning a natural birth in a hospital I truly can't recommend a doula enough. Natural birth in a hospital can be a battle zone and the last thing you want to do in labour is the fighting all by yourself. (The most supportive partner in the world isn't the same as they're too close to be objective, and sometimes what you need is a woman who has "been there" to give you assurances that like countless women before you, you will get through transition when you want to give up)

Thank you for that advice!!! I am going natural in a hospital (hopefully this one goes well so we can do a home water birth next time!!) so that is helpful to know that you recommend a doula for that!! I reallly desperately want a completely medication free birth this time <3 And you're so right about the hospital with the nurses and such, they were so upsetting with DD. They wouldn't let me get off the bed and wouldn't tell me why. I was really young when I had her, but just the way they treated me makes me feel like this time my doula can be a voice for me!!


----------



## amytrisha

Bombshell - Thank you :) my son was due the 16th March, born on the 23rd! So their birthdays are gonna be super close together! 

Have you thought about or looked into hypnobirthing for a medication free birth? :)


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Can I be added? :)

Due March 4th with my second baby :happydance:


----------



## littlelily

Lovely to see new ladies joining- welcome :)

Been feeling rough today, don't have nausea but digestion is gurgling and painful.


----------



## apaki

I had a very scary appointment yesterday ladies. :(


I had a little spotting so I went into the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and found that the baby looks a bit small (but my cycles are 34 days so that makes sense) but they also found a hematoma which doesn't look too good. I've been told I have a high risk of spontaneous miscarriage :(

I have to go back in next week. Please pray that baby is okay.


----------



## TTC74

Prayers coming your way apaki.

I have my 6 week ultrasound this afternoon and I'm terrified.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Prayers coming your way apaki. Thinking of you. 

Xxxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, I have Cigna. NDH, I'm also planning on an unmedicated hospital birth (which is what I had with my DD). Unfortunately it was a traumatic experience, I didn't have a clear head, had some complications, my midwife did something that scared the heck out of me when my husband left the room to go tell our parents we had a baby... It was just kind of a nightmare. Due to that, I'm having a doctor deliver me this time, in hopes of less complications. And as much as I love DH, he doesn't really know how to handle me when I'm in pain. He's not much support. I barely remember him even being in the room with me til I started pushing. Honestly, I don't know what I would have wanted him to do.... But I don't even recall him being there. (He def was). My mind was so fuzzy...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Apaki, I already replied to you in the other thread, but again, :hugs: and please feel free to chat about it or let us know if there's anything we can do to help ease your mind. Praying for you!!! :hug:


----------



## KatOro

apaki said:


> I had a very scary appointment yesterday ladies. :(
> 
> 
> I had a little spotting so I went into the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and found that the baby looks a bit small (but my cycles are 34 days so that makes sense) but they also found a hematoma which doesn't look too good. I've been told I have a high risk of spontaneous miscarriage :(
> 
> I have to go back in next week. Please pray that baby is okay.

Positive thoughts coming your way!!


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you, apaki!


----------



## Buttercup84

bigbelly, great news on the scan

Lily, we haven't told anyone yet either. It's getting tough as I feel so rotten sometimes i've nearly slipped up more than once as i've wanted to vent to someone! 12 days until we can break the news! :D

bombshell, I loove chocolate oranges! Good craving there, hehe :thumbup: Also, I had the same experience with my second being told I needed to stay on the bed for continuous monitoring as it was an induction even though I went into labour after the cervadil (my waters broke on their own after the second dose) and didn't need pitocin so there shouldn't have been any need unless the intermittent monitoring had shown a problem. Also she was adamant I needed to be on my back to push with my legs in stirrups when i'd have much preferred to be upright. I'm absolutely going to be more vocal this time as I don't feel everything that was done in my last labour was necessarily for the good of me or my baby, more like to make the midwife's job easier. I know having a healthy baby at the end is what really matters but I feel like I want to do what I can to feel more empowered in my labour this time.

:hugs: apaki, keeping fc for your little bean staying sticky and healthy!

Welcome Amytrisha and Jodiebump2012 :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I've been inactive ladies, I've just been feeling way too sick lately. :nope:

I finally have my appointment today so I'm going to ask my doctor for an anti-nauseate. I can't function like this. I probably won't have my ultrasound today but hopefully soon.

Mama Sparrow I'm sending positive thoughts for you and your baby. :hugs:

Mama Bat happy belated birthday! :cake:

Great scans ladies. I'm glad that so many of us have been receiving good news. :thumbup:

Welcome to the new ladies, congrats and H&H 9 months. :wave: :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> I had a very scary appointment yesterday ladies. :(
> 
> 
> I had a little spotting so I went into the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and found that the baby looks a bit small (but my cycles are 34 days so that makes sense) but they also found a hematoma which doesn't look too good. I've been told I have a high risk of spontaneous miscarriage :(
> 
> I have to go back in next week. Please pray that baby is okay.

How big did baby measure? Did you see a heartbeat ?? My friend had a hematoma with her daughter, which I've heard forms during implantation. All was fine, so hoping everything will be ok for you!! Why is it that you have a high risk for spontaneous miscarriage? :hugs: thinking of you today!! <3


----------



## Fezzle

TTC74- good luck with your scan today!


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Bombshell, I have Cigna. NDH, I'm also planning on an unmedicated hospital birth (which is what I had with my DD). Unfortunately it was a traumatic experience, I didn't have a clear head, had some complications, my midwife did something that scared the heck out of me when my husband left the room to go tell our parents we had a baby... It was just kind of a nightmare. Due to that, I'm having a doctor deliver me this time, in hopes of less complications. And as much as I love DH, he doesn't really know how to handle me when I'm in pain. He's not much support. I barely remember him even being in the room with me til I started pushing. Honestly, I don't know what I would have wanted him to do.... But I don't even recall him being there. (He def was). My mind was so fuzzy...

I definitely have that same problem, as well! I also have that brain fog from labor/birth. Weird how that happens! And I know what you mean by DH not giving much support lol!!! Mine was sitting the entire time (granted he was crying) but he didn't even help hold my legs until the last few pushes. 
I'm so sorry about your traumatic birth!!! That sounds awful :( what did your midwife do to scare you so badly? D:


----------



## bombshellmom

buttercup84 - that sounds a lot like how my labor went! how awful that this is how the US views labor/birth. they make you feel like a patient! :( I would love to birth in the tub at the hospital, but I can only labor in it (that's what my OB tells me anyway) once it is time to start pushing I can imagine 10 nurses rushing into my room trying to pull me out. 

if bitches can lift me then go right ahead and get me out but I probably won't move a muscle lol!! And YESSSSS about the chocolate oranges! it is soo bad though, MIL knows I love them so she bought like 10 of them. I'm going to be so fat lol.

TTC74 - good luck with your scan today!! :hugs:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I had a very scary appointment yesterday ladies. :(
> 
> 
> I had a little spotting so I went into the emergency room. They did an ultrasound and found that the baby looks a bit small (but my cycles are 34 days so that makes sense) but they also found a hematoma which doesn't look too good. I've been told I have a high risk of spontaneous miscarriage :(
> 
> I have to go back in next week. Please pray that baby is okay.
> 
> How big did baby measure? Did you see a heartbeat ?? My friend had a hematoma with her daughter, which I've heard forms during implantation. All was fine, so hoping everything will be ok for you!! Why is it that you have a high risk for spontaneous miscarriage? :hugs: thinking of you today!! <3Click to expand...

Thank you! It was 4mm and no heartbeat yet. But I'm barely six weeks according to cycle length so I'm hoping we see one next week.


----------



## apaki

Thanks ladies! :hugs: I'll keep you posted!

TTC74 Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I don't know if any of you ladies are suffering with nausea buy I have had it terribly. Yesterday I relented and brought some travel sickness bands with the pressure points on and all today I have had no nausea. May be coincidental or a placibo effect but right now I'm happy x


----------



## KatOro

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies are suffering with nausea buy I have had it terribly. Yesterday I relented and brought some travel sickness bands with the pressure points on and all today I have had no nausea. May be coincidental or a placibo effect but right now I'm happy x

Placebo or not, who cares as long as you've got some relief! :D


----------



## amytrisha

My friend absolutely swears by sickness bands! :)


----------



## TTC74

Looking like a CP. they're checking betas to confirm.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, she took over 45 minutes to stitch me up afterward & Said I had a lot of swelling. I kept feeling this build up of pressure, felt like I had a knife in my rectum. Our parents were in the waiting room & it had been forever so I finally sent DH out to talk to them. When he left the midwife came back in & reached her arm up into me & was presumably pulling out blood/clots etc? Hurt worse than labor. I grabbed her arm (which was in me) and yelled "what the hell are you doing to me?" & I do t even think she responded. This happened a few times (knife stabbing pain, followed by her arm up me, pulling stuff out) til they finally determined I needed vaginal surgery. They put me out & redid my stitches. Turned out I had a hematoma. That's why I want a doctor this time around. She has since left the practice, by the way...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

TTC oh no!!! :hugs: I hope they're wrong & betas come back normal! Keep us posted Hun!!! :hug:


----------



## KalonKiki

TTC I hope it's not a CP and that your beta #s look good. :hugs:

Oh my gosh Mama Tiger, I can't even imagine, wtf. :nope:
I really hope that your birth experience is more positive this time. :hugs:

I had my appointment and it went very well. I really like my new doctor and he surprised me with an ultrasound! Apparently he only does the early ultrasound (7-9 weeks) with an old machine that he has in the office. It was lovely that DH got to be there to see baby on the ultrasound screen this time, he wasn't able to last time. March-Mallow is looking good, measuring only about a day ahead and had a nice strong heartbeat (no idea how fast it was, I think the machine was too old to be able to do that). It's good to know that only one baby is in there and that s/he is healthy. Also according to Ramzi's theory it's a girl so it will be fun to see if that's right or not. It was correct with my DS so you never know. :D

I'll post my scan pics later, first I need to get DH to scan them onto his computer and email them to me.


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry TTC! I hope they are wrong. 

That's awesome KalonKiKi so glad it went well! And you got to see bubs!!

Bella - what happened to you sounds horrific! I hope your next delivery goes so well it erases that traumatic experience!


----------



## stuckinoki

DH just took me for Korean food. I managed to drink 2 ginger ales and not eat my dinner. 

He was super sweet about it though. Hurried through his own meal so we could come home. Feeling a bit better now that I'm back on my place on the couch. 

In so exhausted I have trouble getting up and moving around. Tonight I'm having some stretching my and a little tight feeling in my belly. Hoping its stretching and nothing more.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, sorry you weren't able to eat your dinner Stucki, the first trimester can be so rough sometimes. We'll all be out of it soon enough though, it appears most of us are at least halfway through now if not 2/3 of the way through. I'm sure that it's just stretching pain, your symptoms and scans have all been great and I have a good feeling that this is your rainbow. :winkwink:

Here are the pictures from my scan. :D

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/Baby%20Ellis%202%208%20weeks_zpsm4nyug0w.jpeg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mama otter, glad your appointment went well! Exciting that all signs so far are pointing to girl!!! I know that's what you wanted!!

Thank you Silas & mama otter... I hope next time goes better too!!!


----------



## ruby83

apaki: big hugs to you :hugs:

TTC: I hope your HCG levels come back ok xxx

Sorry to the ladies who are suffering nausea! I find if I continue to eat, I feel ok.

Just got back from my OB app and she scanned me. Measuring 7w4d so spot on my due date of 21st March. Saw a heartbeat too which was lovely! booked my 12 week scan for 9/9- can't wait!


----------



## KalonKiki

Thanks Mama Tiger, I really am hoping for a :pink: bump this time. As awful as my pregnancies have been so far I'm not sure I have the strength to do it a 3rd time and I really would like to have one of each at least. That and I'm not sure I can convince my DH to go for a 3rd! :haha: :blush:

Yay for a good appointment and scan Ruby! :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

keely - beautiful scan, yet again!!! really hoping you get your little girl :) :baby:

stuck - i have those same feelings, especially at night! and when i get up too fast, it feels like pulling!

bellarosa - OMG!!!!!! that does sound horrific!! and she isn't a midwife anymore? WTH!! good lord - did anyone tell you what she did was wrong or anything? I would faint if someone stuck their arms in me and pulled out what they did from you! you poor thing, I just want to hug you right now lol. the worst part of my labor was mainly the doctor missing my spine and hitting my nerve over and over for the epidural. i was in so much pain and it didn't even work! are you worried that the same thing might happen again?

TTC74 - FX it isn't a CP. bigbelly2 had some false bad news a week or so ago, hoping you do receive better news about it and that everything goes smoothly for you!! :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Apaki and ttc, thinking of you both.

Can't believe I'm nearly 10 wks! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies are suffering with nausea buy I have had it terribly. Yesterday I relented and brought some travel sickness bands with the pressure points on and all today I have had no nausea. May be coincidental or a placibo effect but right now I'm happy x

Good to know! I have some but haven't tried them yet. I can usually deal with the nausea by snacking all day, but next week I'm going to be in Venice (lots of boats) and then a cruise and really hope I'm not puking the whole time!


----------



## Fezzle

TTC74- :hugs: I'm hoping the best for you!

Kiki & Ruby- great scans!


----------



## Fezzle

Has anyone (especially in the UK) bought any maternity bras? My bras are no longer cutting it. I was going to try M&S, but not sure if there are better places to look. I usually get bras from Bravissimo but we don't have one in my city to get a new fitting.


----------



## apaki

Thanks ladies!

TTC oh hun I'm praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

:hugs: ttc 

I love the sea bands. Have been wearing them since the beginning and they really do seem to take the edge off. 

Sorry to all the ladies who are still sick. I had my first serious almost puking moment this morning and it was not fun at all, I'm glad I haven't been suffering very much...but I suspect that the bands are doing a lot more for me than I think!

Weekend is coming!! Anyone have big fun plans?


----------



## stuckinoki

Oh, I wanted to add that while on my hunt for maternity clothing I came across www.thredup.com

They offer 40% off for first time users and free shipping over $50. It's online consignment and with the 40% off it was worth it. The prices were reasonable and they had a lot of nice, name brand stuff!

I'm so tall that I prefer to buy used, because someone else has already washed it and shrunk it for me :)

It's worth checking out if you're looking for gently used stuff! I wouldn't buy again without the discount but I got 7 tops, 2 dresses and a jean jacket for $96.


----------



## AMP1117

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I don't know if any of you ladies are suffering with nausea buy I have had it terribly. Yesterday I relented and brought some travel sickness bands with the pressure points on and all today I have had no nausea. May be coincidental or a placibo effect but right now I'm happy x

On the days I have been really bad they seemed to help me as well. You just have to make sure you position them correctly.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> keely - beautiful scan, yet again!!! really hoping you get your little girl :) :baby:
> 
> stuck - i have those same feelings, especially at night! and when i get up too fast, it feels like pulling!
> 
> bellarosa - OMG!!!!!! that does sound horrific!! and she isn't a midwife anymore? WTH!! good lord - did anyone tell you what she did was wrong or anything? I would faint if someone stuck their arms in me and pulled out what they did from you! you poor thing, I just want to hug you right now lol. the worst part of my labor was mainly the doctor missing my spine and hitting my nerve over and over for the epidural. i was in so much pain and it didn't even work! are you worried that the same thing might happen again?
> 
> TTC74 - FX it isn't a CP. bigbelly2 had some false bad news a week or so ago, hoping you do receive better news about it and that everything goes smoothly for you!! :hugs:


I don't know if she's not a midwife anymore - I just know she's not at the women's group of midwives & ob-gyns that I go to... Supposedly, when she stitched me up, she stitched over an open artery and blood was pooling under the stitches, which is what was causing me pain. (This is the reason I want a doctor this time). Nobody told me what she did was wrong... But I never went and complained about her or anything either, and maybe I should have. Maybe I'm crazy for wanting another natural/unmedicated birth after that!!! My mom even suggested a c section might have a better recovery than I had last time around! (I was in pain down under for months afterward). As for next time, I was told my chance is no higher than anyone else's of having a hematoma happen again, so FX!!! And FX especially for a shorter pp healing period! I def wasn't expecting to feel so rotten "down under" for so long! 

So sorry to hear about your epidural experience! Is that why you want to skip it & go natural this time?


----------



## joo

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Bombshell, she took over 45 minutes to stitch me up afterward & Said I had a lot of swelling. I kept feeling this build up of pressure, felt like I had a knife in my rectum. Our parents were in the waiting room & it had been forever so I finally sent DH out to talk to them. When he left the midwife came back in & reached her arm up into me & was presumably pulling out blood/clots etc? Hurt worse than labor. I grabbed her arm (which was in me) and yelled "what the hell are you doing to me?" & I do t even think she responded. This happened a few times (knife stabbing pain, followed by her arm up me, pulling stuff out) til they finally determined I needed vaginal surgery. They put me out & redid my stitches. Turned out I had a hematoma. That's why I want a doctor this time around. She has since left the practice, by the way...

This happened to me too (but not the botched up stitching that you mentioned in a later post). I was so uncomfy and couldn't move because she was rummaging around inside of me (it was either to do with the placenta or they were packing me before I went to theatre as was losing a fair bit of blood). I ended up looking up and saying "What the hell are you doing?" It came out a bit snappier than I intended, I can't remember her reply but I know it was with an air of "jeez what's your problem!" .


----------



## joo

A friend gave me some sea bands bit they just made me feel worse, I think it is because I really don't like the inside of my wrist being touched, i get goosebumps and feel a bit sick if i need to itch it.

I started bleeding again yesterday but only when i wipe. I'm thinking it's because I've had a busy couple of days where i have been on my feet a lot and had to carry my 2 year old quite a bit too. i woke up this morning and still blood when i wiped, then a bit later there was more blood afef a bowel moment but now it seem to have stopped again. I rang our ADU but they don't deal with anyone under 16 weeks pregnant.The midwife was lovely and gave me advice on ringing my GP to get referred to early pregnancy unit. I havem't rang because it has stopped and just hate ringing my doctors, always feel like i will be fobbed off or nothing will happen now because it's Friday.


----------



## littlelily

Joo, go see your GP, will make you feel better. Hope it's ok.

Fezzle, I bought a bra extender just to make mine a bit bigger and that seems to be doing the trick for now. Maybe try that until you can get a new one?


----------



## Fezzle

My problem was more that with my normal bras, the cups are too small now, so the wires are digging in underneath and it's all coming out the top! So I've just been wearing sport bras but some aren't supportive enough and some just give me one big uniboob. I got a bra at mothercare today though that was exactly what I wanted :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Swan I hope that everything is okay with you and your bean. :hugs:

Glad that you found a new bra that you like Fezzle. :thumbup:
Last time I had a huge problem with underwire bras but this time my boobs haven't even been a tiny bit sore and I don't think that they've gotten any bigger yet either. I'm sure I'll be ready for a maternity bra sometime during the 2nd Trimester though.


----------



## mewolkens

I GOT TO SEE A HEARTBEAT!

This is my third pregnancy, but I've never seen a little bean with a heartbeat before! This is officially the farthest I've made it!

I can finally let go of some of this anxiety! HB 172, measuring three days ahead of schedule.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, mama penguin!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

No, my placenta was already out by then, & stitches were "done" so I dunno if it was that. I lost a lot of blood too - I needed 2 transfusions afterward :wacko: hope this time around is better for us both!!

Thinking about trying to sea bands too - I'm so tired of constantly feeling sick!!! Can't even believe I haven't actually vomited yet, but I constantly feel like I'm about to!

Mama penguin, that is fantastic news!!! So happy for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Great stuff mama Penguin :)

Oh, glad you got a bra Fezzle.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Mama Penguin, that's amazing news! I'm so hopeful that this is your rainbow, how exciting. :happydance:
Do you happen to have a scan picture to share with us? :flower:

I'm also considering trying Sea Bands, I'm a total wimp when it comes to any kind of stomach pain or discomfort but I have an incredibly high pain tolerance for everything else.


----------



## bombshellmom

mama penguin - awww congrats! so happy to hear that!! :hugs:

joo - i would go in and get checked as well, even if it's at the ER. then again i freak over everything, but at least they can assure you everything is fine! hope the bleeding stops! it is always so scary.

bellarosa - all i know is that sounds horrible lol. hoping you don't have to go through that again!! and yes that's why i want a completely medication free birth this time - the recovery from getting that dreadful epidural was awful. my upper back hurt so much afterwards for like a week and i couldn't walk. my down stairs area felt perfectly fine as i didn't tear or anything, it was just that darn epi!!! everyone is going to think im nuts, but am i possibly the only one that didn't wait the full six weeks to DTD again? we only waited 4 days :shy:


----------



## CurlyRose

Been reading and keeping up with the thread, but viewing everything through the savage grumpiness of digestive discomfort and hormones. I will try and actually reply to stuff over the next few days though rather than just complaining :p


----------



## SilasLove

I'm over it! I don't know if its right to complain, because no symptoms means I could still be freaking out ... But I am over feeling sick! 

I had a good couple weeks, only nauseous in the evenings and here and there throughout the day. Then surprise! Two days ago - all day, never ending! I vomited while taking a shower last night! And since I had practically nothing in said stomach it was mostly just ...stomach acid or whatever comes up when it's empty. Today hasn't been any better and my husband doesn't seem to care that I feel like shit 24/7 and that I should just try to "suck it up". I am considering either murdering him or divorcing him (or my hormones are) ...and then I am crying over everything. I also managed to poop after 4 days of nothing today so maybe I should be thankful for that. 

This is by far my "worst" pregnancy yet and I hate to say that. I hate to feel this way. But I am just fed up, overwhelmed... You name it.

Sorry for my rant ladies. I hope I can be forgiven later for it ...but I just need to vent somehow. :(


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww Silas, I know what you mean. Sadly enough this pregnancy is rotten and it's actually the easier of my two pregnancies so far. Fortunately DH has been relatively sympathetic as far as not telling me to suck it up or demanding that I help more with household chores, but he's been annoying the hell out of me with talk about this being our last baby since apparently I can't handle pregnancy well and how much he hates it when I'm pregnant. Lots of hugs to you hun, sometimes I wonder how more husbands don't get divorced or murdered by their pregnant wives, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Mama Otter, hope the meds help your nausea. I've got it badly with this pregnancy too and its hard-going... Of course i'm grateful to have strong symptoms as I know that's generally a sign of a healthy pregnancy but sometimes I just want everyone to leave me alone so I can ride it out in peace which obviously is not going to happen lol! :blush: Also, I've heard a lot about the Ramzi theory being very accurate so fc this is the case for you and you are indeed team pink. Great scan pics too! :flower:

Mama Wolf, i'm in the UK but since my labours were both inductions they were pretty 'medicalised' from the get go... It seems you have to really fight for anything that veers from the norm with them but i'm determined to do that this time if I don't go into labour myself (i'd love to but after 2 post dates inductions at 41+4 and 41+6 I think i'm just someone who bakes them longer! :dohh:) I'm laughing my head off at the idea of you sitting in the tub and refusing to move! :haha: Hope you get to have a more positive labour/birth experience this time :flower:

Dawn, i'll have to give the bands a go. I'll try anything at this point! Going to stock up on all things ginger tomorrow too :thumbup:

I'm so sorry TTC, just read your most recent journal entry that confirmed a CP :( Thinking of you and wishing you all the best for when you're ready to try again :hugs:

Poor you Stuck, I had a similar experience a few nights ago at my birthday meal but I got my dinner boxed up and I had it the next day when I felt like it a bit more. Can't wait to properly enjoy food again!

Fezzle, I got measured for bras in M&S yesterday :) Not just because of pregnancy (I don't find my boobs change much to be honest, even when breastfeeding, I think i'm a freak of nature in that way lol!) but because I've felt for a while like i'm wearing the wrong size and it seems I was a cup size too small. I bought 2 in my correct size and the comfort is amaaazing :thumbup: Glad you got sorted at Mothercare, nothing like having a bra that fits well!

Bella, so sorry to hear of your previous birth experience :( I can definitely relate as with my first I had a nasty tear (2nd bordering on 3rd degree) and lost 2.5 litres of blood when my uterus stopped contracting (I had 2 units transfused aswell) It took me ages to feel OK again but if it's any encouragement/comfort to you my experience with my second was much better afterwards as I didn't tear at all and only lost a minimal amount of blood. I was put on a drip after i'd had baby and placenta which was supposed to reduce the risk of me hemorrhaging and i'm recommended to have it this time aswell just as a precaution :thumbup: The main difference I found was how well I felt afterwards compared with my first, I really hope your experience this time is a more positive one too :hugs:

joo, hope everything is OK! I reckon (going by the experiences of others I know) since it's your second bleeding episode EPU would offer you an early scan so it might be worth trying to get in touch with them for peace of mind :hugs:

Mama Penguin, great news you must feel so relieved :D

Aww Silas i'm sorry you're feeling so rough :( Like you this is my third pregnancy and it's definitely been the hardest in first tri at least. I haven't vomited as yet but I sometimes wish I could just cos i'd get a bit of relief from the incessant nausea then. Hope it doesn't last too much longer for you!


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww TTC, I'm so sorry about the CP. I hope that you get your rainbow soon. :hugs: :cry:

Mama Bat I'm sorry that this pregnancy has been so rough for you, I hope that you get some relief soon. I'm glad that you found a couple of comfortable bras in the right size though and at least you only have about a month to go until you're in the 2nd Trimester. :D


----------



## bombshellmom

So when I was pregnant with DD everyone else that was pregnant was also having girls!! I think it is kinda funny because generally speaking, at least in my family and friends when people are all pregnant together they have the same gender. I'm interested to see if we all will favor one gender or the other in this thread. I know it sounds silly but that is what I've noticed  and of course it's not every single pregnant person, but for the most part. What does everyone think they're having? 

I really think this bean is a baby boy! DH is happy as my intuition was right with DD and he hopes of course it is with #2.


----------



## bombshellmom

So sorry TTC it is so heartbreaking to hear that - I as well hope you get your rainbow baby soon!! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> So when I was pregnant with DD everyone else that was pregnant was also having girls!! I think it is kinda funny because generally speaking, at least in my family and friends when people are all pregnant together they have the same gender. I'm interested to see if we all will favor one gender or the other in this thread. I know it sounds silly but that is what I've noticed  and of course it's not every single pregnant person, but for the most part. What does everyone think they're having?
> 
> I really think this bean is a baby boy! DH is happy as my intuition was right with DD and he hopes of course it is with #2.

I've noticed that this is true for most of the people I know in person, but not online friends. Last time everyone pregnant around the same time as myself was having boys, I think I only knew one person that had a girl. This time it's almost all girls so I'm really hoping I'm on the girl train too.
I've also noticed that in BnB groups more boys tend to be born towards the beginning of the month and more girls tend to be born towards then end. Of course there is always the occasional girl due/born at the beginning and boy due/born at the end, this is just what I've noticed about the vast majority.

I keep trying to convince myself that this is another boy but everything keeps pointing to a girl which is making it really difficult not to get my hopes up. :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I think I'm having a boy. I really don't have a preference either way, I just want a healthy baby. Girls are fun to buy clothes for but I really like the boy name we have picked out. I think that's why I'm leaning boy, because we know his name so he seems more real to me. Time will tell!


----------



## apaki

More spotting :( going back to the hospital in a couple of hours


----------



## .hopeful.one.

apaki said:


> More spotting :( going back to the hospital in a couple of hours

Oh no hun, sending prayers.


----------



## CurlyRose

Apaki, I really hope it's good news this morning. Sending positive thoughts x


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh apaki :( lots of positive thoughts coming your way!!

I think I'm having another girl, but partly that's cos I can't believe I could actually have a boy after 2 girls even though I know there's every chance of that. Interestingly though I found the HB on my Doppler last night for the first time and it was to the right hand side. My dd's both favoured the left, hmm!! Hope I get a good nub shot at 12 weeks so I can try and guess... My team yellow resolve is wavering but hoping I can stay strong!


----------



## littlelily

Good luck Apaki. I hope you get good news today.

I have no feeling at all about girl or boy yet. Nothing strong either way and I often get hunches about things but really don't feel strongly either way at the moment.


----------



## apaki

We saw a heartbeat!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so relieved. The baby seems to be on track. There's still the hematoma which may cause a miscarriage but they said it reduces greatly after the first trimester as the hematoma usually gets absorbed into the cervix. I've been told not to worry a lot unless I have very heavy bleeding which hopefully I won't. Next proper scan is the 21st and I'm really looking forward to seeing my tiny little bean again!


----------



## Fezzle

Glad all is looking good, apaki! I hope that haematoma resolves itself soon and you have no more scares! 

I've been feeling like it's a boy for some reason. It might be because we have a fairly solid boy name decided, but no idea for girls, but I can picture a little boy more. And most of the guesses on my journal have been boy too! We haven't decided if we'll be Team Yellow or not yet.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

TTC - SO incredibly sorry for your loss & praying you get your rainbow baby soon! :hugs:

Buttercup - YES! Your story really does make me feel like I have hope - thank you for sharing!!!

Bombshell - DD had been saying brother/Jacob when I asked, but she's switched to sister/Jacob! :haha: personally, my gut says it's a boy. My gut said she was a girl, so maybe I'll be right again :) I would truly be happy either way though!

Apaki - so relieved for you! :yipee: You must feel so amazing right now!!!


----------



## Fiora

Hello :flower: Can I join in?

I've been stalking for the last few days but was too scared to write anything (being superstitious) but especially yesterday this all started getting far more real and I think I need some people to talk to who are on the same track as me!

My edd is 27th March but I spoke to my Dr and got referred yesterday for a dating scan, which should happen in the next couple of weeks. 99.9% sure I conceived in the first week of July, but as I'm one of the rare few who managed to get pregnant whilst on the mini pill they have to double check my dates in case I'm a few weeks further along.

I had absolutely no idea I was pregnant. I stopped my pill 3 weeks ago, waited for AF but nothing came. I had sore boobs and period pains for a couple of days before stopping the pill so thought nothing of it as it's very usual for me, and just decided to wait for AF to come... Still waiting :haha:

Symptoms wise I've thankfully slid past the worst of ms, I get slight nausea if I haven't eaten for a while but that's it. I still get mild cramping everyday which feels like AF but in a slightly difference place, very odd, and my body temp is BOILING all the time. I am very tired, I fell asleep in my chair yesterday mid Skype conversation, it's very very weird!

This is my first pregnancy, unplanned obviously and so I'm very much clueless about most things. I am a bit jittery about my scan because all I have so far is 3 positive pregnancy tests so I have a lot of worries about whether everything is okay... Somehow feel like I'm going in blind, but then I suppose everyone is???

By the way, NDH I shot you a FB friend request for the FB group, figured if I join in here I may as well do it properly! :blush:


----------



## stuckinoki

Glad everything is good apaki and there was a heartbeat!

I keep getting the feeling boy as well, fezzle I agree with your logic as we already have our boys name picked out and are still up the in the air about girls. 

I'd like a girl, ALL of our friends have boys. Every. Single. Friend. There isn't a girl among them! So I'd like a girl mainly to have one but if we have a boy, I'm sure there will be plenty of great hand me downs! Lol

Either way I'll be happy but part of me really wants all of the big hair bows and the ruffled pants!


----------



## apaki

Thanks ladies! :hugs:

Welcome fiora!

DH took one look at the screen today and said boy. I'm still hoping for a girl though since we already have a boy! I'm glad we're finding out. I couldn't wait till next year!


----------



## amytrisha

My OH was convinced girl at first scan and we had a boy :lol: chuffed for you apaki :)

Who do I add to be added to the FB group? Or could you add me? Facebook.com / aimdirectfire is my FB link :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Ok Ramzi method ladies. Any guesses? 

https://i62.tinypic.com/23i9jkm.jpg


----------



## littlelily

Great news Mama Sparrow. 

Welcome Fiora. Don't worry, lots of us first timers don't have a clue either! We are just rolling with it


----------



## apaki

I'd like to join the FB group too! Is there someone I send a friend request to?


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad that all is well with your bean Mama Sparrow! The first trimester can be so scary, I'm ready for us all to be in the second trimester already, haha. :hugs:

It's hard to tell Stucki, I can't really tell if you're in the middle or to the left. You should ask your doctor/tech during your next ultrasound, they should be able to tell you. I think that you're having a girl though. :D

Welcome and congrats on your :bfp:, Fiora! :wave: :flower:
Do you happen to play League of Legends perchance? I play and it's the only time I've heard of the name Fiora before. :blush:


----------



## amytrisha

We'll be in second tri before we know it, pregnancy flies!!


----------



## joo

Sorry TTC, just read through your update :-(

Welcome Fiora and congratulations :)


Well I am still bleeding. It is starting and stopping but gradually getting worse and accompanied with a backache. The bleeding and backache is at its worst tonight, so my OH is taking me to A&E in the morning so I can be referred to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit (EPAU) and then hopefully the EPAU will see me on Monday. I am hoping and praying it is something simple like an infection, but deep down I know it's bad :( I will let you all know either way, but please keep me in your prayers xx


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki - Aww so glad you were able to see the heartbeat !!! <3 really hope that nasty hematoma leaves bean alone and allows you to have a smooth rest of your first trimester! :)

buttercup - i've heard the dopplers are good to invest in i just worry i wouldn't be able to get anything done i'd be sitting listening to bubs heartbeat all day :haha: and right side means boy, right? hmm you could finally be having your boy!

bellarosa - same here :) will be interesting to see if our intuitions are right this time as well. so cute how our LO's will have a guess as well, DD says it's a boy and a girl but there's only 1 on my ultrasound :haha: but she really wants a sister! she tells me she wants to be elsa so baby can be anna!

fiora - welcome welcome!! and congrats on your first pregnancy! i also just stopped taking the pill on 6/14 is when i started my sugar pills, was so ecstatic when we got our :BFP: at 7dpo 7/9!!! everyone is always a bit worried before their scans - i was terrified we wouldn't find a heartbeat! hope everything is well for you!

stuckinoki - funny how we just have those "feelings"! i would also love the pink and ruffles and all of that again, and all the girls names we love!! cannot seem to agree on boy names! 

keely - :shy: DH and i played league for a bit, now our game of choice is WOW or GTA :D

joo - FX it is nothing and that your bean is fine <3 :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

Joo I hope all is ok, thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm keeping you in my thoughts, Mama Swan. I hope that all is well with you and your bub. :hugs:

Heidi I used to play WoW a lot before I met DH. I just can't do the $15 a month payments anymore though, it stopped being worth it to me a long time ago. DH and I tend to play a lot of Diablo 3 together on the 360.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Joo - praying for you!!! Really hope that you get good news when you go to get checked out. 

Bombshell - that's too cute!!! Ready to name your next daughter Elsa?? :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Sending you positive thoughts joo, hope today and tomorrow bring good news. 

I have a hefty cold, I know it would be treatable with ibuprofen, so this is hurting. I've not slept and every time I cough I gag. On the plus side, embryo officially ticks over to foetus today by new dates :) I'll take that!


----------



## littlelily

Curly, you're a prune! Yay! I am one tmrw too! Hope you are feeling much better soon. Get some hot tea, lots of OJ and rest up.

Joo, you are in my thoughts and sending lots of hopes your way. Really hope it's a good outcome for you.

As for me, feeling pretty good really. Have my booking in appointment tmrw and will be 10 wks so not long to go til official scan and 2nd tri.

Nearly there ladies.


----------



## CurlyRose

I can't wait to be past first tri. Here's a booking in appointment tip, when they ask if you would like a drink, accept, it's a long appointment and don't worry about your bladder, they'll need a urine sample at some point, so even if you take on too much liquid it'll be needed anyway! If you're super thirsty or its hot, take a drink with you. Thirst has been a big thing for me, I was so glad of my bottle of water and the additional jug they offered me!


----------



## apaki

Praying for you Joo!


----------



## Fiora

Joo am thinking of you and really really hope all is well.

Thank you so much for the welcomes! :flower: It's such a relief to read through and see so many people having the same thoughts and feelings. Feeling very nervous about the scan and it isn't even booked yet. Weird how I feel defensive over this tiny bean already and really hope that it's okay >.<

Kalonkiki - yes I'm a league player! My OH is actually a pro league of legends player. I'm quite stressed about it as the community backlash (twitter, reddit etc) is probably going to be pretty vicious. I'm preparing myself for a lot of hate :( though we wont go public for a while yet. It also means he has to go back to Berlin for the spring split in january, so last 3 months of the pregnancy, the birth and potentially the first few weeks after baby is born I'm going to be alone :cry: if we make it to second tri all being well I will move back to my parents' area for the extra support (I currently live about 60 miles away!)


----------



## KalonKiki

It's really cool that your OH is one of the pros! My DH wants to know which team he's on so that we can start watching his games. I'd love to play some games with you but unfortunately I'm on the North American server. :(
I also understand about community backlash. As much as I love LoL it has the most toxic community I've ever seen in a game. I'm sorry you have to deal with that stress and pressure.
Aww I'm sorry that he's going to be gone for so much of the pregnancy and possibly the newborn days. My dad was overseas in the Navy during most of my mom's pregnancy and for the first 3 months of my life. We'll be here to provide emotional support and hopefully your family can provide even more emotional and physical support. :hugs:

Happy 10 weeks, Mama Duck! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Fiora backlash because of the pregnancy ? What is leauge of legends ?


----------



## littlelily

Left wonderin said:


> Fiora backlash because of the pregnancy ? What is leauge of legends ?

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## mac1979

Is it kind of like combining something like Halo with WoW? That is what it seemed like when I Googled it.


----------



## KalonKiki

Left wonderin said:


> Fiora backlash because of the pregnancy ? What is leauge of legends ?

League of Legends is a competive free online game with 2 teams of 5 players and each player choses from one of the many champions available to play. Each player choses a role. The five roles are 1. Top lane fighter, 2. Jungler (runs around the jungle of the game map and helps team members in different lanes with surprise attacks on the enemy), 3. Middle lane (usually an ability power mage or attack damage assassin), 4. Bottom lane attack damage carry (meant to get most of the team's kills and be the heavy hitter, usually a ranged marksman), and 5. Bottom lane support (meant to assist the attack damage carry ensuring that they get as many kills as possible). The goal of the game is to destroy the enemy team's towers, inhibitors, and nexus before they can destroy yours.
I don't think she's talking about the pregnancy but rather the results of the professional League of Legends tournament that her OH is taking part in. Basically if his team loses then fans of his team will rage. If his team wins then fans of the other team(s) will rage. It's bad either way.


----------



## NDH

For the ladies enquiring about the Facebook group, please send me a friend request. My profile is on the first post here :)
There are two groups and I'll add you to both and let you decide which you want to stat in (or both) one is larger and more active but ladies from all over and another forum as well. The smaller one is ladies from here only who wish to keep it for just this thread :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Oh thanks Mama Otter. Much clearer now.

10 weeks today! Funnily enough, not feeling great. Horrible hay fever ( not much you can take for that) and painful gassy stomach this morning.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thinking of you Joo.

I hurt my back Thursday morning getting out the car. Throughout the day the pain got worse and I ended up at out of hours at midnight in agonising pain......i would describe it almost as bad as labour pain! . Dr diagnosed pulled muscle and prescribed codeine 30mg, obviously she knew I was pregnant. Asked Dr Google and got mixed reviews of codeine in pregnancy. Since midnight Thursday to now I have had to take 10 tablets (could have had 8 a day) and probably about 8 paracetamol. All spread out. I have honestly gone as long as I can between pain relief but I still feel bad. I have another Dr appointment at 2.30 today as still in significant pain and legs now a bit numb. But I hate taking the pain relief and feel such guilt. 
My son has been palmed off to nursery or mums since I can't manage him and my hubby seems sufficiently pissed off that he has to deal with son fully when he's not working. My house is a tip and moving makes me cry. God dammit hormones and pain is not a good combination. 

Dawn


----------



## littlelily

Oh Dawn, that sounds awful. Try and rest as best you can. Don't worry about tidy house etc. You just have to get better.

Joo, thinking of you today. Hoping for good news for you.


----------



## apaki

Big hugs Dawn that sounds really tough!

Morning sickness hit me like a freight truck yesterday. I threw up twice and I've had constant nausea since then. Luckily I've been managing to eat so far but I'm sure I'll get to the point where everything will make me want to barf :(


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, you poor thing with your back pain, must be awful when you can't really take anything to ease it up either.

Joo, been thinking of you all morning, checking for updates all the time, since about 7am, despite knowing that you're in the UK so you wouldn't have anything to share that early!

AFM, cold is easing up, but still feeling rubbish. I've been taking one paracetamol, three times a day, then two at bedtime, because although I know it's the best option, I really don't want it still. I can't really feel any pregnancy symptoms over it, which I really don't like, I can't help but worry that little bean might suffer as a result of me feeling so rough.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh no, Dawn- hope things are better soon. That sounds terrible!

Joo- thinking of you!

Curly- Happy 10 weeks! Hope your cold is better soon. I'm sure your little bean is fine!


----------



## littlelily

Well, just had my booking in appointment. Lots of paperwork but midwife seems nice.

2 weeks til my 12 wk scan.

How is everyone today?


----------



## joo

Thank you all so much for your thoughts. Sadly it was bad news for me, my baby died at about 8+5. She tried to scan abdominally, but as soon as she said she needed to try internally I just knew it was bad as she should have been able to see abdominally by now. She said it was because my womb is tilted, but I just knew. I'm booked in on Wednesday for a D&C under General anaesthetic. I'm hoping I last that long as I'm doing ok with the news (had a bad feeling from the start so I guess I was kind of prepared) but I'm frightened of miscarrying naturally. Anyway, thank you to all you lovely ladies for your support and advice so far. Good luck and I wish you all the best for your pregnancies and beyond! Xxx


----------



## Fiora

Dawn that sounds so rough! How are you feeling now? Hoping your pain is easing up and your DH stops sulking soon - being pregnant makes everything feel so much worse!

And yeah KalonKiki described league pretty well. It's just an online game, but it has a huge professional scene with millions up every year in tournaments and competitions. I can't say anything about my OH's team JUST IN CASE someone stumbled across it I'm afraid, though obviously I'll be able to open up about it more once it's all come out. Mainly, fans are borderline obsessed with teams (at least, some are) to the same extent as football really, except league of legends teams only have 5 players on a team so it's far more focused, it can get pretty intense. Everyone is probably going to blame me for ruining his life, ruining his career and spread junk about how he's going to suck at the game now :) Honestly I'm scared about it, but I'd rather I was the scapegoat when I'm more removed from the community than him having to take all the flak. It is quite scary though, I'm not sure we'd speak out about it until we absolutely had to. It's a new scene so not as progressive as other sports (it's counted as an e-sport) and mainly online - which means the community is flooded with online trolls. It's actually known as the most toxic game in the world, but also over 1% of the world population plays it currently so I suppose it's not surprising.

In better news away from all that, my OH seems to be starting to adapt to our situation. Obviously it was a shock pregnancy and he's struggled getting his head around it, but the last two days he's been asking about everything I eat (is it safe for baby etc) and really taking care of me. We also named the bump just to make it a bit more personal and we've started talking about saving funds for it too. We're being very cautious because it's so early, but it's the loveliest feeling watching him get more excited and protective!


----------



## jtink28

joo, i'm so terribly sorry. massive hugs. i know how awful it is. :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Oh Joo, I've been thinking of you all day. So Sorry to hear your news. Take some time for yourself. Sending hugs. Hope you will be back here soon with your rainbow.


----------



## Fezzle

joo- sorry to hear your news. Take good care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Joo. I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you. Take care xxxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh Mama Swan, I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope that all goes well for you and that you get your rainbow soon. We'll miss you. :hugs: :cry:

Dawn I'm sorry that you're in so much pain. I really hope that it eases up for you soon. I deal with chronic back pain that I inherited from my father but it's at least manageable. :hugs:

Fiora I completely understand not wanting to say anything for just in case. When you're ready though let me know, I'd be happy to cheer for your OH and his team in the pro games. :D
I'm secretly hoping that he's in Unicorns of Love because they are currently my and DH's favorite team. They're the whole reason we started watching the pros play in the first place. :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Joo, so sorry to hear your news :( look after yourself and treat yourself to something lovely. Hope to see you back in the preggo boards as soon as you're ready.

Fiora, that sounds hard going for you and him tbh, what a shame the community is so vile, I hope they don't make life for the two of you too difficult.


----------



## bombshellmom

So sorry for your loss joo, wishing you the best and really hope you get your rainbow baby soon <3 :hugs:


----------



## mewolkens

Joo- My first miscarriage was diagnosed as a blighted ovum at 7+3, but I was almost 11 wks when I miscarried an 8+3 sized sac. Doctors always highlight the worst possible scenarios. My natural miscarriage sucked, make no mistake, but it wasn't the scary ridiculously painful thing I'd been lead to believe it would be. A few Tylenol took the edge off and my bleeding stopped within a few hours of passing the sac. I would choose that route over the D&C every time, but I also truly understand how hard it is to carry that around with you and wait.


----------



## KatOro

Joo, I am so sorry for your loss. I know what you're going through. Take good care of yourself. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon :)


----------



## littlelily

How are you Mama goat? 

Stuck, you? Not heard from you in a few.

Hope you are both ok :)


----------



## Buttercup84

apaki, so happy to hear you saw a HB that's great news. Roll on the 21st! :happydance:

Congrats and welcome Fiora :flower: My oldest was a surprise so I can relate to those early emotions you go through but it's amazing how quickly you adapt and get excited for your new arrival! :thumbup: Online fandoms for some things are so intense, hope you're able to ignore any negativity over your pregnancy as much as possible. There's some right weirdos out there and I bet it's just online 'bravado' with most of them :wacko:

joo :hugs: I'm so very sorry for your loss, thinking of you and hoping your D&C goes smoothly.


----------



## Left wonderin

Joo I'm so sorry for your sad news :( ill be thinking of you on Wednesday . Make sure and take really good care of yourself xxxxxx


----------



## KatOro

littlelily said:


> How are you Mama goat?
> 
> Stuck, you? Not heard from you in a few.
> 
> Hope you are both ok :)

I'm doing well. Thank you for asking :) just biding my time until my scan next Wednesday. Picked up baby's heart rate on the doppler yesterday. Haven't heard it since, but I'll keep trying daily. At least. Hehe. Your scan is in two weeks? Gah, this waiting is torture. I've always had one by 7 weeks so this feels like forever!


----------



## SilasLove

So sorry Joo :hugs: 

I have been feeling better myself the last couple of days aside from here and there. I am enjoying the break but worry if it will come back with a vengeance. My allergies are going crazy, so that stinks. :/ 

I've managed ice cream and chocolate the last two days which was nice as before it made me nauseous. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

katoro - you can hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler at 7 weeks??? 

Ugh I have a terrible cold/sinus thing going on. My head hurts so badly, as well as the rest of my face. Even my teeth are aching!! This really sucks. DD was sick yesterday and the day before, I knew I was going to catch it. Stayed in bed all day while MIL watched DD for me. Now DH is taking care of her, thank goodness for daddy!! He's been so gentle and understanding lately with me being sick nearly all day everyday.


----------



## kakae

Sorry to hear Joo, take care of yourself xx

I have requested a second lot of hcg bloods which I had taken today. I just have a nagging feeling something isn't right and I don't have a scan for another month. Hopefully it will put my mind at ease.

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Fiora

bombshellmom being sick on top of being pregnant must be awful! Hope you get better soon!

Woke up at 4.30am this morning having a panic attack. Hasn't happened in a few months but I am quite prone to them. I hope that it's a one off though. 

Kalon I will definitely tell you!! xD and thanks for explaining/understanding so much, a lot of people don't "get" the gaming scene at all! Especially as I'm 25 my age group tends to have "grown out" of it!

Buttercup84 it is weird when it's a surprise. At first I just felt numb and like I couldn't believe it. In some ways I felt quite sad because I had so many plans with OH, holidays, getting married & buying our first house and it felt like we were losing all of those plans. We said we'd have kids in 4-5 years, after he was done traveling around the world gaming, and meanwhile we'd save so as soon as he was done we could buy a house. We had plans to travel and get married on the beach. Then I got pregnant, and now it feels like those things wont happen. I'm a bit scared about whether or not we'll get through it as a couple, which I think stems from always thinking I'd be married before having a baby. Those feelings also made me feel really guilty, because I know so many people try so hard to have babies and it happened to me without trying which seemed so unfair! Real mix of emotions. OH was also really not accepting, so the fact he's coming around, being more open about it and being more supportive just makes everything feel so much easier!


----------



## CurlyRose

Bombshell - I hope your horrible cold clears up soon, it's such a pain when you can't do anything about it, must be even harder with DD to look after too, glad you've got help there!

Fiora - sorry to hear about your panic attack, hope it's a one off, where I work we use 'grounding techniques' to help people through them, I would have thought a quick Google would explain these if you don't already know them. Personal favourite is feeling the textures around you and describing them, worked a treat when I had he beginnings of a panic attack myself too.


----------



## NDH

I have a miserable cold too :( blah. Dosing up on vitamin C rich foods and making chicken soup for dinner to try to beat this quickly. 

Fiora I used to get panic attacks a lot (I have social anxiety disorder) but thankfully haven't had one in years - the last one was when I was 38 weeks pregnant with my second and it had been a couple years prior to that as well. But I remember the feeling well - truly awful. 
When you're able to share my hubby would like to know what team your OH plays on as well. He used to be a pretty hardcore LoL player (no where near the level of the pros though of course) but he has played only sporadically for a few years now.


----------



## littlelily

Oh dear, a lot of sickness on this thread. I suppose it comes with the territory with the baby sapping up lots of our energy and vitamins. Really doesn't help not being able to take medication though. Hoping we all have more energy at the end of 1st tri. Is that how it works ladies who have been here before?

Fiora, I understand the shock. Getting pregnant when it was planned was a bit of a shock and a slow realisation that our lives will never be the same again. Think DH is still coming to terms with it. He is very supportive but I know he's worried about finances and will mourn the holidays a while (we like to travel a lot and spent a lot of time saving and planning for trips).
But a baby doesn't mean your plans aren't a possibility, just need to be adapted or on hold for a while. You can still travel and get married on the beach. What a great experience for a child :)

Mama Goat, glad you're ok. Not long to wait til your scan, yay! I think in a few wks we'll be seeing lots more lovely scan pics and they'll look like real babies ( rather than floaty little blobs like my 7 wk one).

Mama Sparrow, so glad you saw the hb. Sounds like you are going through a very tense time. I hope the time goes fast to 12 wks and you can soon relax.

NDH, how are you? 

Kaekae, hope your blood results come bk soon and reassure you.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry for everyone who's been ill! We're off to Venice on Friday and will be away from home (Venice and a cruise) for 11 days, so I'm worried about getting ill from travelling or from the heat!

kakae- good luck with your blood results! How far along are you?

Fiora- I have those moments of feeling not ready too even though I'm 39, we've been TTC for 2 years, have done loads of travelling, have no debt, are established and stable in our careers, have supportive friends and family, bought a house last year and just got married. We made a baby bucket list and there's nothing major on it we still want to do, but yet I still feel like I want a little bit more time! I had a mc in Dec and the due date was the past weekend and even though it was a bit sad, I felt like now would have been too soon! Overall we're looking forward to more than we'll miss though and make sure we don't take for granted things like spontaneous dinner and cinema trips after work or laying in bed for hours reading on the weekends.


----------



## kakae

Blood results haven't come back with good news I'm afraid. I'm meant to be 7w4d and my hcg levels were 2000 two weeks ago, today they are 6000. My midwife says that isn't enough for a viable pregnancy. I have an emergency scan tomorrow but I'm afraid its all over :(


----------



## CurlyRose

Kakae, sorry to hear it doesn't sound like good news, I don't know a lot about the hcg levels and what they should be, but is there any chance of a slight miscalculation of dates at all? I'm going to hold on to optimism for you until scan tomorrow, fx for better news after that.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry about the bad news, kakae :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Sorry Kae, hope the scan tmrw shows better news.


----------



## apaki

Big hugs Joo. I hope the D&C goes off well and you get your rainbow baby very soon.

Kakae I'm crossing my fingers the scan brings some good news!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Joo, I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss, Hun! I really hope you get your rainbow baby soon!!! :hugs:

kakae, I am sorry to hear your bad news. I too hope tomorrow's scan shows that everything is miraculously fine :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Kakae. I shall be praying that the scan brings you positive news and that there's maybe just a discrepancy in your dates. X X


----------



## KatOro

bombshellmom said:


> katoro - you can hear baby's heartbeat on the doppler at 7 weeks???

Oh no, I meant a scan at 7 weeks.


----------



## stuckinoki

What crappy news. Joo, I'm so sorry. I hope everything goes smoothly for you and you get your rainbow very soon. 

Kakae, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for good news for your scan :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

I think I need a maternity bra. Mine are so uncomfortable now. 

Fezzle, is yours from Mother care good? Did they measure you? I don't know if I need a different size or just different type.

So many of my clothes are too tight and struggling to find any good (not too pricey) maternity wear. It still seems crazy that I'm looking already I think!

Dawn, I ordered a dress from Asda which should come tmrw and hope it's good cos they are a good option.


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily- I've only worn it once so far but it's very comfortable and looks much better under clothes than my sport bras! I got measured, but I think I've been wearing the wrong size anyway before I got pregnant. This is the one I got:
https://www.mothercare.com/Blooming...-Mini-Spot-Support-Bra/LX4854,default,pd.html
And I got it in a grey stripe too which I had to order online since they didn't have it in the store.


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Had my scan yesterday and baby is measuring 5 days ahead by my dates and 4 days ahead by the date of my last scan which puts my due date at the 29th February lol, leap year baby! Will probably go over and have a March baby though, we'll see :)


----------



## bigbelly2

Well I have another scan tomorrow, we saw hb last Wednesday so it will be interesting to see the difference in a week!
Fingers crossed all is ok 

Hope you are all ok, sorry to hear your sad news
H xx


----------



## azure girl

Add me to the sick people! Post nasal drip and sore throat. I have been treating it with chamomile tea and honey and lemon. Great flavor combo!

Fiora, DH plays league with his buddies occasionally, definitely not a pro like your man.


----------



## littlelily

Big belly, exciting for you tmrw :)

Azure, hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## KalonKiki

Lots of hugs to those who are sick! :hugs:

Kakae I hope that your scan tomorrow brings good news. :hugs:

Fiora I know exactly how you feel hun. DH and I were only 7 months into our relationship when we got pregnant with our DS back in January 2013. It was really upsetting at first and DH was definitely not happy about it, in fact it's like it was in denial the entire time that I was pregnant. But then when DS was born and placed on my chest for the first time it felt right, like he was meant to be there. He's so perfect and wonderful and I can't imagine my life without him now. Also an unplanned baby doesn't necessarily mean that your plans for the future are ruined. DH and I just got married this June and had a beautiful wedding and DS looked so adorable in his little suit. Our big day was perfect, and all the more so because our handsome little man was there to celebrate it with us. :cloud9: <3

Here are a few pictures from our wedding/reception:


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/colinkeelycakewedding_zpswvnmm8x7.jpg

The man to my left in this second picture is our friend Curtis. He's the one that introduced us to LoL. :D

Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/curtiskeelycolinliamwedding_zpsmjoaacrc.jpg


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/keelycolindancingcutewedding_zpslcubtnxb.jpg


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/keelycolinkissingdancingwedding_zps7bjidm9w.jpg


Spoiler
https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/keelycolinliamdancingwedding_zpsvzhxcvqh.jpg

Also I'll be 24 in October and DH will be 30 in November and I don't think that we will ever "grow out" of it, lol. We're a gaming family for life. :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

Beautiful pictures kalon!! Love your dress.


----------



## bombshellmom

keely - those are beautiful photos!! congrats on your wedding!! <3

sorry about everyone else who is sick as well lol. it really does suck! hope we all feel better soon!! 

bigbelly2 - so glad everything is going well for you, hurray for another scan tomorrow!


I am SO horrible at remembering to take my prenatals everyday. I have missed pretty much all this week. I finally took them today and nearly threw them back up. I am taking the gummies, as I have a hard time keeping the normal pill form down - also with DD they tasted good, this time around I gag and cannot stand taking them. I think I will try and switch, only thing is, can I keep them down?? Ugh.


----------



## stuckinoki

Officially bloated out of regular pants. Feeling HUGE for only being 8+3

https://i59.tinypic.com/1jrz9g.jpg


----------



## littlelily

I know what you mean Stuck, hence all the questions about maternity wear. Just want a proper bump already instead!


----------



## CurlyRose

KalonKiki, are you trying to break me? I have such a soft head for weddings, even the photos of total strangers make me cry, absolutely beautiful! Also, we are 27 and 30 and very much enjoy a spot of gaming too!

I am another who will need maternity clothes soon, just to accommodate the bloat! Trying to put off maternity bra and clothes shopping until after 12 week scan though if I can. I'm "lucky" that I had room to grow in my old bra due to my previously minute boobs, but there is definitely no more space to be found!

Finally, for me, preggo signs seem to have found their way to the top of the pile again, finally noticeable over the cold. I feel sick, refluxy and cannot sleep through the night again. I feel all at once relieved and slightly disappointed, sleeping was quite nice for a bit!


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh, feel so crampy this morning and just started my 12 hr work day. But who knows, maybe just need to drink a bit more water and see if that helps. :( 

I don't need clothing, yet. But my jeans are uncomfortable so I'm mostly in my stretchy pants. :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

My lips have been so dry recently?! I'm trying to decide if it's pregnancy or just the cooler weather we have had this week!

Either way, I'm ready to buy shares in the Chapstick companies.


----------



## AMP1117

So for past few days I will get random periods where I feel shaky and dizzy like I have low blood sugar. Once or twice I felt like I was going to pass out but luckily after eating something it slowly subsides. I dont remember this happening with dd until after I found out I had gestational diabetes and they had me taking pills to control my blood sugar.

I ended up going to get checked out by OB yesterday and he pretty much told me to keep a snack with me at all times in case I feel like that again and if it keeps happening they will do other tests but pretty much said what I described was normal...anyone else dealing with this? At least they did check on the baby and heartbeat was fine. (Was an ancient sonogram they pulled into the room rather than the one they normally use so I couldn't see anything other than a white blob. But I did see the flicker of the heartbeat!)

Feeling pretty crappy today. MS much worse than it has been but no where as bad with dd.

Bombshell- do you eat when you take your prenatal? I notice if I dont eat enough then they make me sick too. But if I eat well they dont bother me. I would take them with your biggest meal and see if that helps.

Hope all of you sick ladies feel better soon! I had a nasty sinus infection a few weeks ago and it was horrible. Hot showers and microwavable face masks were my best friend.


----------



## KalonKiki

I still have my belly band leftover from my pregnancy with DS so I've been using that when I need to but I've been trying to wear lounge clothes and loose dresses when I can because the belly band hasn't been great with my nausea and neither has wearing a bra. My regular bra still fits, but the underwire is killing me (I don't have much of a torso so I carry in my whole stomach area) so I may have to try on my nursing bra in the next size up soon to see if it fits better.

Also I threw up for the first time this pregnancy last night and threw up again this morning. I managed to make it almost a whole week longer without throwing up with this baby than I did with DS but I knew I couldn't keep it from happening forever. :(


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv put a post in first tri re my scan, but il repeat myself here lol

4th scan went well.... Sac present, yolk sac present, hb STILL present!! My dates have changed and iv been put back 4 days but they said will confirm and give a deffinite edd on my 12 week scan. 
The sonographer was a right moody mare so I didn't see much, or get a pic. 
She said I have pcos and she was surprised I conceived especially as I was on the pill also lol (this little one must really want to make an appearance lol)

Now the long 4 week wait til next scan, just booking in appt next wed now! H xx


----------



## littlelily

Bombshell, glad the scan went well :)

Stuck, I've had really chapped lips too and been sooo thirsty. Drinking so much water but doesn't seem to help.

AMP, I have had a few light headed/ dizzy episodes and my doc gave me the same advice, keep snacking and drinking. But it is horrible to feel you might faint.


----------



## bombshellmom

I have also had those dizzy spells/ but I actually do have hypoglycemia so just assuming mine is from that 

I didn't have gestational diabetes with DD, but my doctor says I am at risk for it with this one since I have the low blood sugar. Which is funny, everyone in my family makes fun of me because normally people with it have weight problems/are over weight, but I'm normal weight :haha: it was actually hard to get my doctors office to even test for it as they thought it was just my thyroid. Weirdos!!


----------



## joo

Kakae - i hope everything is ok. i have been checking in for your update.

Right ladies, i have had my procedure. All went well and I felt better immediately after waking up - the fear was just gone. So I think now is an appropriate time to say goodbye to this thread . Thank you all so much for your kind words and reassurances , it sure helped at what was a lonely and frightening time :) Good luck to you all and enjoy every minute, it won't be long until 2nd tri! Take care xxx


----------



## bombshellmom

joo said:


> Kakae - i hope everything is ok. i have been checking in for your update.
> 
> Right ladies, i have had my procedure. All went well and I felt better immediately after waking up - the fear was just gone. So I think now is an appropriate time to say goodbye to this thread . Thank you all so much for your kind words and reassurances , it sure helped at what was a lonely and frightening time :) Good luck to you all and enjoy every minute, it won't be long until 2nd tri! Take care xxx

Glad everything went well with your procedure and you feel better, hope you get your rainbow baby soon :hugs: lots of baby dust!!!


----------



## KatOro

AMP1117 said:


> So for past few days I will get random periods where I feel shaky and dizzy like I have low blood sugar. Once or twice I felt like I was going to pass out but luckily after eating something it slowly subsides. I dont remember this happening with dd until after I found out I had gestational diabetes and they had me taking pills to control my blood sugar.
> 
> I ended up going to get checked out by OB yesterday and he pretty much told me to keep a snack with me at all times in case I feel like that again and if it keeps happening they will do other tests but pretty much said what I described was normal...anyone else dealing with this?

Yep. A few times. Food seems to do the trick. Even if I wasn't hungry. Hope your symptoms ease soon!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

joo said:


> Kakae - i hope everything is ok. i have been checking in for your update.
> 
> Right ladies, i have had my procedure. All went well and I felt better immediately after waking up - the fear was just gone. So I think now is an appropriate time to say goodbye to this thread . Thank you all so much for your kind words and reassurances , it sure helped at what was a lonely and frightening time :) Good luck to you all and enjoy every minute, it won't be long until 2nd tri! Take care xxx

Again, I'm so sorry for your loss. Glad to hear everything went well. I hope you catch your sticky rainbow soon :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

We will miss you Joo. Take care and hope you get your rainbow very very soon x


----------



## CurlyRose

Joo, glad you're feeling better now it's done, thank you for letting us know how you are and I hope to see you around when you're ready again :)


----------



## Fiora

joo said:


> Kakae - i hope everything is ok. i have been checking in for your update.
> 
> Right ladies, i have had my procedure. All went well and I felt better immediately after waking up - the fear was just gone. So I think now is an appropriate time to say goodbye to this thread . Thank you all so much for your kind words and reassurances , it sure helped at what was a lonely and frightening time :) Good luck to you all and enjoy every minute, it won't be long until 2nd tri! Take care xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss, sending lots of hugs, luck and baby dust for the future :hugs:


----------



## Fiora

Thank you so much for all your kind replies to my message :hugs: I've had a rough 2 days and just sat here sobbing reading through all the reassurances.

OH really doesn't want this baby. He's been being compliant & supportive, but it came out yesterday and exploded today. When we first found out, we both considered abortion but after some research I decided it wasn't something I would be able to do - I'm a very emotional person and it would haunt me for the rest of my life. I know I would never regret keeping it, but I would regret aborting, so I ruled it out. Turns out OH was hiding that he 100% wants me to have an abortion - even now. I wrote about some of this on facebook but I'll re-type/explain more details here, he was hovering around yday.

Yesterday we started arguing and midway I started getting extreme cramping. We went to the EPU immediately and had a scan. I should have been 7+3 going by my last withdrawal bleed, but the midwife put me at 5 1/2 weeks. We saw a sac, fetal pole and yolk, no hb. Midwife was really upbeat, said my dates must have been wrong but everything was measuring perfectly, although she did book me in for another scan in 2 weeks - I assume to check there is growth and everything is okay. It's very stressful, my boobs stopped hurting as much so I'm really paranoid something is wrong, and I wont know for another 2 weeks! Also I had to have conceived between the 3rd-13th July which would put me at 6 weeks not 5 1/2 so yeah I'm just panicking like hell atm.

As soon as we left the scanning office, OH blurts out "it's only 5 and a half weeks, so we can kill it now!!". When we'd first considered abortion, one of my points was that it would have been easier to consider if it was 4 weeks and less developed. He'd assumed now we knew I was earlier on in the pregnancy, I'd instantly abort. I didn't react well, but we pushed the argument down. I had fully explained all my reasons for wanting to keep it, but he'd obviously ignored all of those in the hope I'd abort. I said no, I wouldn't be aborting. He said he understood, and we went on to have a nice evening.

He left today to go back home and see his family. Before he left, we had a coffee and were talking about everything. I said when he sees his parents, to make it clear they can contact me anytime (Skype, email, phone call) to get more information, and I'd be happy to completely involve them and saw their role as important as my own parents' role. They live in another country, and I'm sympathetic to the fact they may feel neglected or uninvolved, so I was trying to be nice. They're unhappy about me being pregnant, with his Mum even asking if I had been sleeping around with other people (!!) so I said to OH "they can contact me about anything, but tell them not to contact me if they want to talk about abortion. I've made my decision, and it was one of the hardest of my life, and I don't need more guilt or upset, especially when the stress is affecting the baby". Queue massive argument. Turns out he'd been planning with his Mum for her to contact me once he was home, to try and pressure me into aborting.

I'm absolutely furious. I walked out of the cafe, and haven't spoken to him since (was about 3 hours ago). I'm just leaving him to it at this point, midwife said the stress was causing the cramping and to take it easy, so I just can't take on another battle. I'm really devastated that he wants to abort that badly though, and that his family would DREAM of trying to force me into aborting. Makes me feel completely sick to my stomach. Fuming, and hurt. Looks like I may end up in this pregnancy totally alone :nope:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Fiora- that's such a difficult situation your in, but your right the stress won't be helping you or baby. Maybe your OH will come round, I guess these are discussions and decisions you will have to make in the future . I 100 % get your decision over not wanting an abortion and I hope in time your OH can see your viewpoint too. But for now, take care and rest. 

Joo - I'm glad everything went as well as could be expected with your procedure. Gentle hugs and lots of baby dust to you for a rainbow baby soon. 

Xxxx


----------



## CurlyRose

Fiora, I cannot imagine how this feels for you, but I just want to give you the biggest hug right now. What a knob he is being, I'm sure he has his moments, but that is really unpleasant, especially using his family to pressure you from another country, that's just not on. Is there a particular reason why they're all so keen for you not to have this baby? It seems baffling at the moment.


----------



## bombshellmom

Fiora - from a previous situation and pregnancy I know where you are coming from, and have even been in that situation with DH before. it does hurt, but it is your decision completely <3 
if you ever want to talk about it i would be more than happy to share my story with you. :hugs: hoping you feel better, the stress definitely does cause some cramping, i notice that as well. hopefully your OH will come around to it soon.


----------



## Left wonderin

Fiora how hard this all is for you , what should be a very happy exciting time being a really sad tough battle . No matter what happens keep true to your heart . That you will never regret . I feel so sad for you . Hope you have some good real life friends you can share with so they can take good care of you . I'd be there in a heartbeat with tea and chocolate ! Your LO is lucky to have you as their mum xxx your already doing a great job . 

Joo I'm glad today is over for you , take time to heal and grieve . I hope soon you get your rainbow :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Swan I'm glad that everything went well with well with your D&C, but still so sorry that your pregnancy ended the way that it did. Once you've had time to grieve and heal and become ready to try again I hope that it doesn't take long for your rainbow to appear. :hugs:

Oh Fiora, I want to give you a big hug, I shed a few tears for you when I read your post. I can't even imagine the lack of support, it's so horrible that your OH and his family are treating you like this. It is absolutely your body and your decision though and if your OH doesn't want anything to do with this baby then I guess he can deal with paying child support (I'm not sure how it works in the UK, but that's how it works here at least). I do hope that your OH develops a change of heart in time though. :hugs:
I could never have an abortion either (I'm completely pro choice but I just don't have it in me to ever get an abortion myself unless my life absolutely depended on it) but believe it or not sometime early in my 3rd trimester with DS I seriously considered giving him up for adoption. I was scared, I had no idea how DH and I were going to support him and our relationship was not in the best of places at the time. DH absolutely refused though, he was our son and as far as he was concerned we were keeping him. 
Either way you won't go through this pregnancy completely alone though, we will be here for you the whole way through and I'm sure that you have a lot of family and friends that will support you as well. :hugs:
Also I hope that everything ends up being okay with your baby when you get your next scan.


----------



## littlelily

Oh Fiora, your post made me feel so sad. Sending you hugs. Good advice from the other ladies. Like left wonderin said, stay true to your heart and like Kalon said, we will all be here for you no matter what you decide.


----------



## AMP1117

Fiona I am so sorry you are going through that...I really hope your OH comes around. That's just horrible what he's putting you through. Good luck honey. We are here if you need to talk :hugs:


----------



## kakae

Oh god Fiora, I'm so sorry to hear of the whole situation (I'm the one on fb with the exact dates etc as you). I hope that he learns that this is very important to you and something you can't 'kill' and be done with. That type of situation and procedure will be with you forever regardless of if it was the best decision for you. Hope that makes sense, I'm pro everyone having a right to choose. Please update us and let us know.

joo I hope you get your rainbow baby very very soon, I'm glad everyrbjing went pk and that you're OK too.

AFM I'm in limbo land, I had the scan yesterday and the embryo is measuring 5-6 weeks, no hb but that's normal for then. I'm meant to be coming up 8 weeks tomorrow so it is looking likely that baby has died at 5-6 weeks gestation. I am getting more bloods done as well as a follow up scan in a week.


----------



## bombshellmom

kakae - hoping your bean is still cooking in there, do you think your dates could be wrong even a slight bit? would really hate for that to be true :hugs: hope everything is alright


----------



## kakae

I don't see how bombshell as I got a bfp on 12dpo but I guess you do hear of women getting bfp at 8dpo so maybe I ovulated later. I guess I will know once and for all in a week.


----------



## Fiora

Kakae we're in the same waiting game :( I really hope both our dates were wrong and it all works out for us both!

I absolutely can't consider abortion at this point. I feel like I've already processed, and seen it during our scan, according to midwife everything was healthy (will find out for sure in another 2 weeks) regardless of no HB and I don't want to abort a baby because my OH and his family find it inconvenient.

OH doesn't want it as he's convinced it will ruin the rest of his life. He said some really nasty stuff, like "whoever you date in the future, you think they'll want to take you on when you have a child too??" and "you really think you can do uni with a baby??" etc. I pointed out to him he still would be spending 7-9 months of the year abroad with LCS and even if we were together I'd spend most of the year alone which I'm prepared for, but he still resents having to be around for those 3-5 months of the year. 

I'm older than him, and his family think he's too young. He is too young, honestly, I assumed he was older when I met him (he looks & behaves around 25, is in fact much younger) but Jesus Christ we didn't plan it. It was a mistake, but we were both involved, and I can't imagine a family that raises a son to not take responsibility for his actions and choices??? It might not have been the plan, but the fact they're scheming ways to try and get me to abort, it just makes me sick. 

He's back home until the 15th, so preparing myself for whatever bullshit they decide to throw at me. Although, after walking out of the cafe yesterday mid argument, I'm not sure if I'm going to hear from him again at all. Nothing so far.


----------



## Fiora

Also removed my signature as the dates are all up in the air!


----------



## CurlyRose

My heart is breaking for you Fiora, yes you can go to uni with a baby, indeed my future depends on me doing just that, and of course someone would still want you with a child, it filters out some of the people you wouldn't want a relationship with anyway! I'm still finding it difficult to understand him and his family, my parents would be appalled if my brother behaved like that, I can't comprehend parents that not only allow that, but support it from their son. I just hope you have a good, proper, support network around you right now.


----------



## Fiora

I don't understand it either. My parents are pretty angry for me too, but they're being amazing at supporting me. I was upset yesterday because imagining bringing a baby into the world without a Dad, or with a Dad that doesn't want it really made me upset, but my Mum reassured me that it would have a huge family and lots of people who love it regardless of whether he sticks around.

I just hate him for his behavior atm!


----------



## Fezzle

Oh Fiora, I'm so sorry to hear about your situation- both your baby possibly measuring behind and especially about your OH's attitude! He does sound very immature with how he's handling it. I'm glad you have some support from your family through whatever happens. :hugs:

kakae- I'm hoping the best for your dates/measurements too.

joo- I'm glad things went ok with the procedure, and I hope you get to start trying again soon


----------



## littlelily

Kakae, I hope the next scan shows better news for you. When will you know?

Also with you Fiora, hope little bean is ok. So glad you have your family around to support you. It sounds like you're a very strong person and doing such a good job for baby already. Try to stay calm.

Keep us updated ladies, thinking very much of you both.


----------



## kakae

I have another scan on Thursday. Fingers, toes and all that can be crossed need to be crossed. My mw isn't hopeful but I've been doing a heap of research and early scans been out is super common and often 'catch up' again. I mean I don't know the exact date of ovulation or conception but I know my LMP and I know when I DTD and when I got a bfp. So maybe I ovulated later and got a super, super early bfp. And scans can be a week out too. Then (you can see I've been busy on Dr Google lol) hCG levels in around 25% of women DON'T double or whatever the hell they are meant to do. I'm just over 6000 so in the right range for scan date, or just out by my LMP date. And after 6000 they are way slower to go up as they start to peak at 7 weeks. I will know for sure in a week at the next scan but I honestly think I may be still in it. I've had no major cramping (only slight twinges) and no bleeding or spotting. I still have sore breasts and on occasion I'm getting heartburn. However in saying that I have come to prepare myself for it to be over on Thursday. My hubby is super supportive and says we will try again whenever I'm ready if that is the outcome.

How long have you been with your OH Fiora? He could be panicking and scared and being young the only way to express that is anger. And also guys tend to think black and white, he may see abortion as the quick fix, and he can't see the grey so to speak, which is the working through it, the figuring it out, the making changes. Even if you're TTC and are desperate for a baby you have doubts on whether its the right time, whether later would be better than sooner etc. It will all work out in the end, with or without him. Come to us for support, we are all here for each other x


----------



## littlelily

Great research K! There is a lot of proof on this forum of your case going on to be nothing to worry about so feel very hopeful for you.


----------



## AMP1117

Fiora said:


> Kakae we're in the same waiting game :( I really hope both our dates were wrong and it all works out for us both!
> 
> I absolutely can't consider abortion at this point. I feel like I've already processed, and seen it during our scan, according to midwife everything was healthy (will find out for sure in another 2 weeks) regardless of no HB and I don't want to abort a baby because my OH and his family find it inconvenient.
> 
> OH doesn't want it as he's convinced it will ruin the rest of his life. He said some really nasty stuff, like "whoever you date in the future, you think they'll want to take you on when you have a child too??" and "you really think you can do uni with a baby??" etc. I pointed out to him he still would be spending 7-9 months of the year abroad with LCS and even if we were together I'd spend most of the year alone which I'm prepared for, but he still resents having to be around for those 3-5 months of the year.
> 
> I'm older than him, and his family think he's too young. He is too young, honestly, I assumed he was older when I met him (he looks & behaves around 25, is in fact much younger) but Jesus Christ we didn't plan it. It was a mistake, but we were both involved, and I can't imagine a family that raises a son to not take responsibility for his actions and choices??? It might not have been the plan, but the fact they're scheming ways to try and get me to abort, it just makes me sick.
> 
> He's back home until the 15th, so preparing myself for whatever bullshit they decide to throw at me. Although, after walking out of the cafe yesterday mid argument, I'm not sure if I'm going to hear from him again at all. Nothing so far.

Stay strong honey. You do what is best for you and your baby and to hell with OH if he is going to be such an ass. Prayers for you and your lo that your family is very supportive.:hugs:


----------



## mac1979

Just caught up on posts. Fiora, my heart is breaking for you. While your OH is gone you need to decide if you really want somebody like that in your life. Only you know what is best for you and your baby and only you can make choices regarding your body. I hope you and your baby pull through.

Anybody else who has gone through a miscarriage, I am so sorry.


----------



## stuckinoki

I've got nothing to add. Mac said it all. 

Whatever happens, YOU CAN DO IT. And you've got a whole heap of us here to cheer you on and lift you up and provide any type of support that you need.


----------



## littlelily

Not feeling very pregnant today. Hate that it makes me worry. My midwife asked me about symptoms and I said I have had some but they are sporadic and nothing too severe. She seemed a little concerned but not worried. Just can't wait til 12 wk scan. 11 days to go.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

with my son i had no symptoms really, well sore boobs for a day and a bit constipated, no sickness etc...... needless to say all was fine. some women just dont get symptoms and some women have symptoms that come and go, i think its just one of those things. don't worry. 
Its not long till your 12 week scan, very exciting :flower:



littlelily said:


> Not feeling very pregnant today. Hate that it makes me worry. My midwife asked me about symptoms and I said I have had some but they are sporadic and nothing too severe. She seemed a little concerned but not worried. Just can't wait til 12 wk scan. 11 days to go.


----------



## SilasLove

Fiora - I have been through your post and felt like the other ladies have covered anything I could say but I am so sorry you have to deal with all this at such a special time in your life! Babies aren't always planned but they are such a blessing. And I'll just say that my mother had me at 19 and my father didn't stick around and she did an amazing job and in the end raised 3 children on her own and still found a caring, successful husband to take us all in and whom my children call their grandfather. So none of that bs your OH is saying has any truth. If you end up raising this child alone you will go to uni, you will find love again and you will be happy. And in the end you definitely will be the one that won - because you'll have that beautiful child. Best of luck to you with your little one. I hope your next scan goes well. xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fiora, I feel like it's all been said, but please know that I'm here for you too, Hun! Chin up! :flower:


----------



## Fiora

Ahh you're all so amazing, thank you :hugs: I'm going to try and push it out of my mind for now, I wont have to deal with him until at least the 15th so enjoying the peace! I've had 3 panic attacks today but I'm hoping they'll subside the longer he is out of the picture, he causes me so much stress and anxiety. What an ass.


----------



## Fiora

kakae said:


> I have another scan on Thursday. Fingers, toes and all that can be crossed need to be crossed. My mw isn't hopeful but I've been doing a heap of research and early scans been out is super common and often 'catch up' again. I mean I don't know the exact date of ovulation or conception but I know my LMP and I know when I DTD and when I got a bfp. So maybe I ovulated later and got a super, super early bfp. And scans can be a week out too. Then (you can see I've been busy on Dr Google lol) hCG levels in around 25% of women DON'T double or whatever the hell they are meant to do. I'm just over 6000 so in the right range for scan date, or just out by my LMP date. And after 6000 they are way slower to go up as they start to peak at 7 weeks. I will know for sure in a week at the next scan but I honestly think I may be still in it. I've had no major cramping (only slight twinges) and no bleeding or spotting. I still have sore breasts and on occasion I'm getting heartburn. However in saying that I have come to prepare myself for it to be over on Thursday. My hubby is super supportive and says we will try again whenever I'm ready if that is the outcome.

I've been doing the exact same research and getting the same answers! My Mum was also on the case googling and she's convinced I'd be at least 6 weeks too! Have everything crossed for you that all is fine in there. It's terrifying because on one side of my mind, my brain is yelling at me that everything stopped growing and it's over anyway, and the other side is being logical and saying I'd probably have symptoms if anything was wrong and all is probably fine. Aaaah! Counting down to your next scan, is it thurs the 20th? I have mine on the 25th.


----------



## bombshellmom

What are everyone's thoughts about starting a new job while pregnant? I just got a call from a bank down the street from me and they wanted to schedule an interview, which I said yes to. But I don't want to tell them I'm pregnant as I worry they'd find an excuse to not pick me. 
Honestly, DH makes good money and I don't absolutely NEED to work but the extra money would help so much especially while I'm pregnant as we need pretty much everything since MIL gave away everything from DD. 

And I'd also like to be able to save more. Just not sure how my new job would react once I told them. That's if I get it but I'm generally fairly well at interviewing.


----------



## kakae

I wouldn't start a new job whilst pregnant but that's only because here you need to be in the same job for at least a year before you get 18 weeks paid and up to a year off with the option of returning to your job. If you've only been in your job six months you get the 18 weeks paid but that's it and any less than six months you don't get anything.


----------



## kakae

Oh and thanks ladies for your mind words. Six more sleeps toll the scan lol, yes it will be the 20th Fiora. Sorry you have to wait even longer with yours, it's torture isn't it!


----------



## CurlyRose

Bombshell, I think the rules in America are harsh regarding maternity anyway aren't they? Assuming you're not moving from security to less security, I would say absolutely do it, the money will be useful as you say. 

Kakae and Fiora, I so hope that your research is backed up by good scan news over the next weeks.

Littlelily, try not to stress, scan is coming up, and symptoms do come and go, which is normal. Mine are up and down all the time.

I'm still full of chesty cough, wondering at what point I need to take myself to the Drs to check for an infection, I've left them too long quite often and been told off, and not sure I can be doing this this time!


----------



## bombshellmom

curlyrose - pretty much! I worked at a bank that I recently resigned from for about 2 years, but I was part time and received no benefits/paid maternity leave anyway since I wasn't full time. I haven't asked this particular job yet of course so not sure how soon they'd give me benefits. DH just started his new job in May and they gave him benefits right away, thankfully. 
Guess I'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## KalonKiki

Fiora honey you can absolutely still go to uni with a baby. It will be a different experience and might take a little longer than usual but it is definitely possible. I wanted to go to school this fall to work on my teaching degree but I feel too sick in the first trimester and I'd be giving birth in the middle of the 2nd semester if I went in January so I'll have to wait until next fall.

Kakae and Fiora I hope that both of your scans bring good news. :hugs:

Heidi I don't see anything wrong with starting a new job as long as it works out okay and doesn't inconvenience you. America really is terrible with maternity benefits though, did you know that we're the biggest country and the only first world country that doesn't have guaranteed paid maternity leave?


----------



## Buttercup84

Fiora, my OH mentioned abortion when I first found out with DD1 since it was so early it was "just some cells anyway" (his words) I made it clear that it wasn't an option for me just for an unplanned pregnancy though so that was the end of that. He never mentioned it again so i'm guessing it was just the shock. I feel upset for you that your OH is pushing the issue and trying to get his family involved, that's not on at all and i'm sorry you're having to deal with that and that you've been suffering from panic attacks :hugs: Also, I can totally relate to the guilt you feel around others struggling to conceive and it's happened to you by accident, all I will say is try not to let that eat away at you too much as it's not your fault. Whatever happens i'm sure you'll be an amazing mum, really hope that your dates are just off a bit (also I know it's hard to date accurately very early on with scans) Thinking of you and keeping fc!

Mama Otter, love your wedding photos you looked beautiful in your dress :flower:

Great news on the scan bigbelly, roll on 12 weeks :)

joo, take care and all the very best for when you TTC again. I'll keep an eye out for your next BFP/rainbow baby :hugs:

kakae, keeping fc for you that all is OK! :hugs:

bombshell, I think i'd be inclined to give it a go especially if you're not too worried about the maternity benefits and it's more to have some extra cash/savings in the short term :thumbup:

AFM, 11 weeks today! My scan is on Tuesday and I can't wait, i've been listening to the baby's HB on the doppler every night but i'm anxious to have that visual confirmation that things are ticking along as they should be. My anxiety/depression has been quite bad with this pregnancy and some days are really tough at the moment, i've never been on any medication for it and i'm not overly keen on starting any in pregnancy but I feel like I need to do something. I told the midwife how I was feeling when I booked in but as I don't have a proper diagnosis she didn't seem to think it was that important and didn't put anything down in my notes about it. Might just make a GP appointment and see what they suggest...


----------



## bigbelly2

Littlelily I hope the next 11 days fly by for you....
Then the next 14 for me! 
Looking forward to hearing your good news 
H xx


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Big Belly :) and buttercup, not long at all to wait for your scan! Is it mainly the pregnancy causing you anxiety do you think or something else? Maybe a visit to your gp would help.


----------



## TTC74

Just wanted to say adieu and wish you all luck. I went to the RE today and they still couldn't even find a sac. My hcg has plateaued at about 150. So, they diagnosed me with a pregnancy of an unknown location and gave me a shot to clear everything out as a precaution since it could be ectopic. Unfortunately, the shot prevents me from trying for another 3 months. :cry: At any rate, I'm headed back over to the TTC boards.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm so sorry TTC74 :hugs: 
Best of luck to you. xx


----------



## KalonKiki

TTC 74 I'm so sorry for your loss and hope that you get your rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no TTC! So sorry for your loss :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## kakae

I'm so sorry TTC x


----------



## bombshellmom

So sorry TTC74 <3 much love and hugs to you right now :hugs: how inconveniencing that you have to wait 3 months from that shot, my heart goes out to you. hoping you get your rainbow bub soon.


----------



## CurlyRose

So sorry to hear that TTC74, look after yourself and hope to see you around this way again when you're ready :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So sorry for your loss ttc74 take care of yourself x


----------



## littlelily

So sorry TTc, take care and good luck x


----------



## kakae

I'm out too :( My hCG levels were 6000 a few days ago and today they are still sitting at 6000. Another set to be done Monday just in case but it's looking more and more likely its a missed miscarriage. I hope you all have happy and uneventful pregnancies and fingers crossed I'll be back again soon.


----------



## NDH

So sorry ttc and kakae :(


----------



## Buttercup84

So sorry ttc and kakae, take care of yourselves and I wish you lots of luck when you're ready to ttc again :hugs:

Lily, I've always had tendencies that way and suffered ante and pnd with dd1 but was ok with dd2. I've had a few initial gp appointments about it in the past and scored quite high on the questionnaire they gave me but then talked myself out of going back to get any further help. I don't feel overly anxious about my pregnancy particularly and I'm excited to have another baby but I feel like the hormones are really affecting me. I've made a gp appointment and I'm determined not to downplay stuff like I usually do. thanks for replying by the way, I feel like my problems are so minor compared to what other ladies on here have gone through/are going through but sometimes just writing it down helps.


----------



## apaki

Big hugs ttc and kakae. I hope you'll be back on the pregnancy boards very soon with your rainbow babies! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So sorry kakae x x x


----------



## littlelily

So sorry K, look after yourself and hope to see you bk here soon with your rainbow.

Buttercup, that must be tough for you knowing the hormones are likely to cause it but no control over it. I think a good chat with your gp would help. And like you say, don't downplay anything. We are all guilty of it when sat in front of a doctor I think but it sounds like if it's dealt with well, it will make a big difference over the next 6 months of pregnancy and have you better prepared if post natal depression comes after. Hugs.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh kakae, I'm so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: hope you get your rainbow soon! :hug:


----------



## AMP1117

I have been going to bed much earlier...but getting up every 2 hours to pee is not conducive for sleeping! I was never much of a coffee drinker:coffee:...but I am soooo missing it now :sleep:

Could also be I am anxiously waiting to see this little monkey again at my 12 week scan...come on the 24th!


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Hi, would you mind changing my due date to the 29th Feb please? :) baby will probably be a March baby lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Anyone else need due dates adjusting? Sometimes I miss it when it's in the middle of a longer post so let me know if you need me to change yours :flower:


----------



## littlelily

AMP1117 said:


> I have been going to bed much earlier...but getting up every 2 hours to pee is not conducive for sleeping! I was never much of a coffee drinker:coffee:...but I am soooo missing it now :sleep:
> 
> Could also be I am anxiously waiting to see this little monkey again at my 12 week scan...come on the 24th!

AMP, our scans are on the same day! Want it to hurry!


----------



## bombshellmom

Buttercup84 said:


> Anyone else need due dates adjusting? Sometimes I miss it when it's in the middle of a longer post so let me know if you need me to change yours :flower:

Mee! March 24th is the set due date for this bub


----------



## bombshellmom

kakae - so sorry <3 wishing you all the best

buttercup - I have super bad anxiety, maybe a tad bit of depression as well, too. I'm like you, starting medication in pregnancy is quite a reach - what does it feel like to you when you have anxiety? have you tried breathing techniques or going on pinterest and pinning all of the helpful memes/and what not on there. I have an entire pin dedicated to anxiety I call it the worry wart board haha!!! I truly hope it gets better for you, anxiety sucks let alone being all pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

Kakae, so sorry to hear your latest update too, look after yourself! Hope to see you back when you're good and ready :)

Buttercup, although my depression is largely under control at the moment, I have recurrences of it, particularly linked to hormones. I used to become almost suicidal once a month just before AF. I am absolutely terrified of both a low during pregnancy, and, even more, PND. I have made sure my GP and midwife have been explicitly told of my history and I have made it very clear how concerned I am about it. If I have a low, I plan to go to Drs as soon as it becomes apparent it won't lift, and I will take meds if they felt it would help, but I am hoping that it won't get to that stage. Thankfully, OH is very aware of my mental health and keeps a close eye, he notices problems before I do. I have to say, it's reassuring to know I'm not alone in this group with this.

I saw the endocrine consultant today, who discharged me back to general care, this means there is currently nothing to stop me being able to use the local birth centre and I don't have to have regular additional appointments with them! Woop!


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> I have been going to bed much earlier...but getting up every 2 hours to pee is not conducive for sleeping! I was never much of a coffee drinker:coffee:...but I am soooo missing it now :sleep:
> 
> Could also be I am anxiously waiting to see this little monkey again at my 12 week scan...come on the 24th!
> 
> AMP, our scans are on the same day! Want it to hurry!Click to expand...

I know! Mine is at 2pm and its so hard to wait!


----------



## AMP1117

Aww kakae, So sorry honey:hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Wow, mine is 2pm too! :)


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> Wow, mine is 2pm too! :)

Oh thats awesome! :flower:


----------



## CurlyRose

I wish mine was the same day, I will have to wait a further 2 days and 4 hours from you two! Still, it's all pretty close.


----------



## SilasLove

My due date went fromarch 12 to March 13.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm still waiting for my first scan & appointment!!! :haha: 5 more days.... :wacko:


----------



## KatOro

I am so sorry ttc and kakae.
I fear I am right behind you ladies as I've had some cramping and a colored tinge on the tp.


----------



## ruby83

So sorry for your losses kakae and TTC74. Look after yourselves :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Katoro,sending positive thoughts & prayers your way. Hope everything turns out just fine for you! :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

katoro - I really hope nothing is wrong! hugs sent your way :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Kakae, I'm so sorry. I know it hasn't been a confirmed loss yet but I wish you the best for the future no matter what happens from here. :hugs:

Mama Bat, Mama Fox, Mama Duck, and anyone else experiencing anxiety or depression right now my heart goes out to you! I've been battling depression for years and I think that week 9 in particular was a bad depression week for me when I was pregnant with my son. I hope that things aren't too gloomy for you all this pregnancy and that there are more good days than bad days. :hugs:

Mama Goat I hope that everything is okay with you and your bean. :hugs:


----------



## Fiora

KatOro I really hope all is well and it's just an irritated cervix or something!

GUYS I'M REALLY FEELING VERY SICK ALL THE TIME HOORAY!! I'm so nauseous and I'm really happy about it lol! I feel dog rough but it's only come on in the last 2-3 days which I'm really hoping means my hormone levels are rising. Seriously hoping for a positive scan on the 25th :kiss:


----------



## CurlyRose

Mama goat, hoping your bit of spotting is nothing more than that, fingers crossed for you.

Fiora, yay for nausea! Can't beat it for a bit of reassurance!

I am feeling brilliant today, OH made me stay in bed after he got up, and I have had so much extra sleep and feel so jolly! lots of nausea and reflux, plus still hacking my lungs up, but today is good :)


----------



## Buttercup84

bombshell, I never really thought about using Pinterest for that but i'll give it a go thanks for the idea :flower: At the moment I mostly pin to my secret baby #3 board :winkwink: I haven't had an actual panic attack for years thankfully but I do get very nervous/edgy and flustered easily even over little things that most people probably wouldn't think much of. Even really silly things like someone coming the opposite way to me in a supermarket aisle I get a bit jittery over :wacko: Is your Pinterest board secret? If not would you mind sharing it with me? Or you can PM me if you prefer :) Hope things don't get too tough for you :hugs:

Curly, that sounds like a very wise strategy and i'm sorry to hear you've been affected by depression in the past. It's such a difficult thing to bring up in real life as some people just revert to the usual "oh if you just got out more" etc :nope: Fc you won't get PND or you can keep it well under control since you know your personal 'signs' when things are getting difficult. Great news about being discharged from the consultant too :thumbup:

Thinking of you Kat and sending positive vibes your way, hoping all is OK :hugs: 

Fiora that's a really good sign, keeping fc for your scan :flower: Hope you're doing OK otherwise, have you heard from your OH?

OK you're all probably going to think i'm a nutcase but if all goes well at the 12 week scan i'm buying our double stroller afterwards! I wasn't intending to buy it this early AT ALL, more like past 20 weeks, but a local facebook friend is selling her nearly new (used 10x as a single, never as a double) Baby jogger city select with both seats, carrycot, carseat adaptors, snack trays, raincovers for a total steal and I can still register the warranty :thumbup: If anything happens I know I can get my money back from reselling it too.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Buttercup, take that deal and run with it! I don't blame you! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Buttercup - I brought our pram when I was 5 weeks pregnant. It was an utter bargain I couldn't let go. We have the baby jogger city mini gt for our son now and he won't be using it when baby comes along but it doesn't parent face *didn't have it when he was a baby* so a bargain price parent facing pram was spotted which I intend to use with new baby till they are 1 ish then switch back to the baby jogger which I love.


----------



## littlelily

Wow, a pram already! I'm a sucker for a good deal. Been looking on eBay already.

Mama Goat, hoping your bit of spotting is nothing to worry about.

And Fiora, yay for nausea! Hope it means good things.


----------



## KatOro

Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts. Things have mellowed out. I'm not getting my hopes up though. We'll see what happens in the next few days and at my scan on Wed.

I'm all for jumping on deals! It can make such a difference when adding up all the expenses for a baby. We've got most everything we need for #3, just need a sticky bean :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies - looks like my spotting is back :-( very little cramping but to be honest I think that's because I'm constipated and need the loo (tmi sorry). I just don't know what to think? 
Please pray for me and my baby xxxxxxx


----------



## SilasLove

We have nothing anymore, so will probably start looking for deals soon enough. Just want to make it to my next appointment and probably a couple weeks in to 2nd tri just to be sure.


----------



## amytrisha

So sorry Dawn hope all goes well, praying for you xxx

Buttercup I'd totally be snatching it up too!! Like you say you could make money back on selling if you needed to, but I'm sure you won't! Bargains are the best! I'm wanting the oyster max and at least once a week I'm looking on selling pages to see if I can get a deal, if I find one at a good enough price I'm getting it!! :lol: xx


----------



## KatOro

Hope everything is ok, Dawn. This is so nerve wracking. Hugs.


----------



## bombshellmom

buttercup - I will PM you the link :) <3

dawnlouise - ugh constipation is no bueno, hoping the spotting disappears for you - have you tried stool softeners? my doc said I could take them


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Bombshell - I have been taking stool softners there not helping much really. 
The spotting eased a bit, still there but less and cramps gone. Part of me is hopeful all that is a good sign and that the spotting is nothing to worry about and just normal for me. The other part worries this may be a missed miscarriage. I just don't know what to think or feel. 
I still feel tired, but restless at night. Boobs sore and still feel sick. 
Keep those prayers coming please x x


----------



## bombshellmom

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Bombshell - I have been taking stool softners there not helping much really.
> The spotting eased a bit, still there but less and cramps gone. Part of me is hopeful all that is a good sign and that the spotting is nothing to worry about and just normal for me. The other part worries this may be a missed miscarriage. I just don't know what to think or feel.
> I still feel tired, but restless at night. Boobs sore and still feel sick.
> Keep those prayers coming please x x

Really hope everything is all okay :hugs: I understand the worry about the missed miscarriage. Everything about first trimester makes you worry. The only good thing about MS is it "reassures" you that everything is ok and the pregnancy is still progressing. Hopefully those cramps and the spotting stays away!


----------



## littlelily

Thinking of you Dawn. Hope it's nothing to worry about.

11 weeks tomorrow, yay!


----------



## amytrisha

Sorry if I've missed anything cos it's hard to keep up :lol: but have you spoken to the EPU Dawn? Maybe a bit of reassurance for you xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had a scan at EPU 2 weeks ago on Monday due to the same but had cramps. Was dated at 7 plus 2 then and saw heartbeat, all looked good though they put me back a week from period date based on measurement at scan but they did not seem concerned by that and I do average a 33 to 35 day cycle so their dating does make sense. 
The spotting stopped a few days after the scan and they could not see any reason for the bleeding at the scan. 
They said if it got worse to ring them back, but to be fair it's not worse, it's just back . So not sure if they would see me. 

Xxx




amytrisha said:


> Sorry if I've missed anything cos it's hard to keep up :lol: but have you spoken to the EPU Dawn? Maybe a bit of reassurance for you xx


----------



## littlelily

I think you should call them if its worrying you Dawn.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

littlelily said:


> I think you should call them if its worrying you Dawn.

I think I will if it's still the same tomorrow, has become less now but still there x


----------



## KalonKiki

Thinking of your Dawn, I hope that all is okay with you and your bean. :hugs:

I've been looking at baby stuff already myself but we won't be buying anything until after our gender scan. I did find a double stroller design I love from Target, but we won't need it for a while yet and it should still be there when we are ready to buy it. I'm planning to do more baby wearing with this baby than I did with DS too. It's just so much more convenient to be able to wear the baby at the grocery store while DS sits in the front of the cart.


----------



## SilasLove

I think baby wearing will definitely be my thing. Chasing around 2 children with a stroller/other carrier would be ...well, impossible.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I LOVE baby wearing!!! I plan to get a new Tula for this baby. Already have a ring sling & an ergo performance. Don't love the performance - DH chose it for the hiker style fabric, so it can be his :haha: also plan to maybe get a sit & stand. I hear joovy is a good brand for those.


----------



## bombshellmom

I will be baby wearing this time around as well - I didn't with DD just because I didn't really know much about it. I had gotten one from a second hand child store but it was broke and kinda dumb so I never used it. I have a friend who has also used a tula, bellarosa! I've heard great things about those.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've heard great things about Tulas! I'm so jealous of your Ergo, Mama Tiger. I've been wanting one so bad ever since Liam outgrew the baby carrier I have. I have a ring sling too that I got from Other Mothers but it's obviously homemade and I don't really like it. I'm not a big fan of ring slings though, I just don't like all of that weight baring down on one shoulder. I love baby carriers that use both shoulders though.


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, hope things are looking better for you today :)

I hope to do the baby wearing thing too, but there are so many carriers, I don't understand how you pick! I think there's a local sling group, so I'm going to get in touch with them when I'm a bit further along with the pregnancy, would definitely prefer to wear baby round the house and supermarket than bung them in a trolley or carry with my arms.


----------



## littlelily

Any news Dawn?

Not sure about baby wearing, but been thinking about where baby will sleep. We have a small bedroom and not much space. 

What is everyone else planning? Moses basket? ( read babies can outgrow these pretty quick though) and cot would be too big for our room for first 6 months. Any advice?

I know it's early but would feel better with a plan! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks ladies for asking after me and baby. The spotting has stopped! It's the biggest mystery ever. I spotted with Isaac but not this late on. However the sick feeling has also gone which concerns me a bit. ...... i think I just need to stop symptom spotting. Jeans feel tighter but not gained weight so assuming that's a good pregnancy sign. 

Mama fox - when we had Isaac we borrowed a crib and moses basket from a friend but brought new mattresses. The crib went in our room and moses basket downstairs. I used the moses basket maybe 6 times as Isaac didn't like it and we moved him out of the crib at four weeks as he kept banging his arms on the side and waking himself , we couldn't fit his cot bed in our room so he had to go in his room at 4 weeks. The health visitor nearly had heart failure lol! We used the angel care monitor with sensor mat which provided massive reassurance for us. Isaac slept much better in his cot bed as he had space .
With this baby we will borrow the crib again but once they outgrow that they will be going In their own room again in a cot bed.
Some people use travel cots in their room since there smaller than main cots but too low down for my liking with a new baby in.


----------



## MrsMcP

I have had some bleeding and spotting over the weekend. Started red which scared me to death, then went to very dark (almost black) and then brown. It's now very light brown spotting. I've only had very minor cramping, not even as bad as my usual period pains so hopefully that's a good sign.

I spotted with my DD, but only ever brown (at 4 weeks and 10 weeks). This time I spotted at 4 weeks and now at 8 weeks.

I'm just waiting to hear from the EPU about a scan today. Fingers crossed for me ladies xxx


----------



## littlelily

Hope it's nothing to worry about MrsMcP. Let us know how you get on.

Great that your spotting has stopped Dawn. Will you still see Dr/ midwife to try and find what was causing it?

Thanks for the advice on cots. So tricky to know what to do. I know a few friends who moved babies in to their own rooms pretty soon due to them growing out of Moses basket etc. 

Don't have friends to borrow that sort of thing from but was thinking to buy a second hand mini cot/bassinet (and new matress) for our bedroom for first few months.Any other suggestions ladies?


----------



## MrsMcP

Scan @12.40. Sooooooooo nervous :'( x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Baby wearing ladies - I've heard a stretchy wrap is a good start for a newborn (I plan to get that too this time around). Then a buckle carrier is nice. Watch for ergonomic ones (you don't want a crotch dangled style - like a bjorn - because it hurts both your back & baby's hips). I loved a ring sling for when DD started sitting on my hip. It helped me get a nice side carry. 

Mama fox, I LOVED my arms reach coal we're with DD. it was perfect for breastfeeding at night because I could just pull her into bed with me, but I wasn't afraid of rolling over on top of her. She slept in that thing too 10 months old, when we transitioned her to her crib. Seriously hands down the best thing I put on my baby registry! 

Dawn, so glad your spotting stopped! 

MrsP, FX for a great scan for you :hugs: really hope everything turns out okay! 

AFM, 2 more days till my own first scan & appointment! Excited/nervous!


----------



## littlelily

How was your scan MrsMcP?


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm planning to have some sort of half cot thing that fits to the side of the bed, but we have lots of space in our bedroom, so the extra width won't matter (handy!) I envisage using that straight away, but tbh haven't done much research yet so don't know if that's quite how it works!


----------



## MrsMcP

So relieved to say that everything at the scan looked good! Gummy bear measured 8w1day and a strong heartbeat of 164bpm. She can see some small pockets of blood left over from implantation so to expect a bit more spotting but shouldn't be anything major.

I'm sooooooo relieved!! I would upload a photo but I'm at work xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That's great news. So pleased for you x x 



MrsMcP said:


> So relieved to say that everything at the scan looked good! Gummy bear measured 8w1day and a strong heartbeat of 164bpm. She can see some small pockets of blood left over from implantation so to expect a bit more spotting but shouldn't be anything major.
> 
> I'm sooooooo relieved!! I would upload a photo but I'm at work xxx


----------



## AMP1117

Thats awesome MrsMcP!

Hope all you other ladies are well. MS has been worse for me past few days but still no throwing up :thumbup: Sea bands really seem to be working for me. I feel bad when Im having a wave of nausea and dd can tell Im not feeling well, she kept asking me "whats wrong mommy whats wrong" and I just explained that my tummy wasnt happy. She then heard me telling my mom that I was nauseous so now every day she asks "whats wrong mommy? You feel nauseous!" Never thought the word nauseous could sound so cute


----------



## SilasLove

We plan on getting something similar to this https://m.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=35354186

We have a small room and baby will be in with us for a while. Plus it's light, so we can take on the go. 

I have little knowledge of baby wearing as far as what type of carrier to buy. Going to have to do a lot of research and such.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Mama fox we also have a small room and only in a one bedroom apartment for now so baby will be with us. We have a pack n play that we will be getting a mattress for instead of having a bulky crib. We are hoping to find a new house when baby is around 3-6 months old. 

As far as baby wearing I'm hoping I will find a style I like. I already have a Moby wrap that my sister loved with her son but we will see.


----------



## bombshellmom

Not sure what this is called but we're getting one of these
https://www.google.com/search?q=co+...byQgb6wxwIVkg-SCh2ZWQF3#imgrc=VHxiB8-O6poSbM:

"arms reach" cosleeper?


----------



## KalonKiki

I had a travel co-sleeper with DS (the kind that you put on the bed next to you) but he kept scooting out of it in his sleep trying to get closer to me, so I ended up just co-sleeping with him snuggled next to me since that's what he wanted. We had a spare bed in the nursery that I slept in with DS for the first 3 months. After that he decided that he was ready to sleep in his crib by himself so I moved back into the bedroom with DH and we used a Summer Infant video monitor to keep tabs on DS. I never worried about rolling on top of DS as I'm a very still sleeper and a very light sleeper. Especially at that point if he even made the slightest move or noise I was awake. I'm planning to do the same with this baby and we'll see how it works out.

I'm really considering get a Moby wrap or something similar for this baby. I really wanted to try one with DS but didn't get the opportunity.

MrsMcP I'm glad that all went well with your scan. Can't wait to see pictures! :happydance:

Dawn I'm glad that the spotting stopped for you. :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm getting the mei tai as my friends have all raved that it's amaZing. Am looking forward to baby wearing too!


----------



## littlelily

Thanks for all the tips ladies, all helpful. Silas, that small bed looks a good option.

MrsMcP so glad the scan went well :)


----------



## KatOro

Great news, MrsMcP!

I wish my son would have taken more to baby wearing. I tried and tried and he was fine as long as we were moving but as soon as I'd stop, he'd get antsy and either want to be out or in motion again. I hope #3 takes to it because I'll sire need it with my 2 year old!


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn, hope everything is OK! Glad the spotting has stopped at least :hugs: Definitely request another scan if you're worried at all, I would!

Lily, we had a swinging small crib in our room for both girls which they stayed in til about 3 months old at which point we moved them to their own rooms as, similar to Dawn's DS, they were hitting their arms on the sides and waking themselves up. I know they recommend 6 months before you move them and i'd never say anyone should do anything they're not comfortable with with their own child but personally I don't regret it and would do it again with this baby. We just used an Angelcare monitor which was great and very reassuring :)

Curly, i've seen people attach regular cots (with one side removed) to the bed with cable ties similar to how your mentioning as an alternative to the actual sidecar cots/cribs that are sold. I think as long as the mattress and cot edge is totally flush with the bed with no gaps it should be fine :thumbup:

MrsMcP, glad your scan went well :)

AMP, how cute is your DD! Love when they pick up adult word/phrases it's so funny :haha:

I'm actually a little bit dreading dealing with a double stroller but with our age gap I think it's the best option. There'll be 18 months between DD2 and the baby but DD2 is in a cast for hip dysplasia til December/January so chances are she won't be walking confidently when the new baby arrives. I have an Ergo which I like carrying her in but more for quick trips or if I know i'm going to be somewhere where the stroller would be more of a nuisance than anything. I get a bit flustered babywearing for too long and having to tote around baby and bag and 3 year old hanging on my arm lol, but I know some ladies online who don't even own a stroller and just babywear full time which is great if that suits you and your lifestyle :thumbup: We have a sling library locally and if I was ever replacing the Ergo i'd absolutely go there and try some different ones out as there is so much choice out there and it's a big purchase so handy to get it right first time :)
Also, my 12 week scan is tomorrow eeek! Will update about it on the thread tomorrow evening probably as have a friend visiting in the afternoon.


----------



## littlelily

Eeep! Can't believe you have your 12 wk scan tmrw mama Bat! Still have a week to wait.

I like those swinging cribs. A bit bigger than a Moses basket but still small enough for our room. But does the baby sleep downstairs with you in the day? Or just the use the monitor? 

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## azure girl

I have a Boba wrap and carrier. The carrier is so comfy! I am petite and it's rated to 45 lbs, which means it's good for toddlers too. DS also doesn't like being carried, I use the carrier for fire alarms since we have 10 flights to walk down during one and DS is a squirmer who wants to do it himself...


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies, I'm starting to get bouts of extreme exhaustion and weird tastes in my mouth. They feel like auras and is making me wonder if I'm going to start having seizures again. About a year or so ago I was diagnosed with simple partial seizures - so not sure if it gets worse during pregnancy or not I haven't had episodes of seizures until DD was born.


----------



## CurlyRose

Hormones are definitely one of the many things that can affect seizures, so if you're concerned definitely talk to whoever provides your seizure care and let people around you know. What a bummer to have to worry about that as well as everything else!

I'm awake, it's 4am and I have to get up for work on little over an hour. Pregnancy insomnia, will you please just do one!


----------



## Buttercup84

Lily, when they were brand new they slept in the pram carrycot (also for the first part of the night before we went to bed) After about a month though they didn't sleep as well downstairs with the noise and light so then they slept in our room with the monitor on. I must admit I've been lucky to have 2 fairly good sleepers who have been very receptive to being put down to sleep and got into a 7pm bedtime routine from early on. I'd never have sleep trained early or anything and it wouldn't surprise me at all if this baby is the one to keep me on my toes sleep wise lol!! ;)

Bombshell that sounds awful, hope you're ok and they don't become a frequent thing :( also thanks for sharing your board with me, some really useful stuff on there.

Curly, oh no! Hope you don't feel too knackered later :( I'm awake and nervous, the baby is still sleeping and my oldest is having a sleepover at my parents house but I'm up for the day for sure. Going to make a cuppa in a minute :)


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Mama Bat. Lucky with your little good sleepers. Will want tips in 6 months!!

Bombshell, that sounds worrying. If you suspect that, can you see your doc and get something preventative? 

Curly, I went through sleeplessness for a few weeks, it's horrible. Hope it eases soon. I'm sure mine will be bk when I have to be up for work in September, yuk! 

Everyone else ok?

Looking forward to seeing our group's first 12 wk scan later mama Bat :)


----------



## CurlyRose

I've struggled with sleep on and off through this, but tend towards being a bit of an insomniac nor ally, so totally expected. Will hopefully nap after my shift, thankfully it's busy so I don't have time to feel tired!


----------



## NDH

Another sleeping option I haven't seen mentioned yet is a baby hammock. Its not a long term option as they can only be used til they can roll over I think, so about 3-4 months, but supposedly they help babies sleep really well as their own movements set it rocking again and usually rocks them back to sleep. I was debating getting one for my first baby, but we ended up cosleeping with a crib with one side removed. She never slept in the crib in the end but it gave us more room in the bed anyway, aswell as provided a place keep nappies and do midnight changes without getting up :haha: my second liked having her own sleeping space and she did use the crib side carried though, and we had both cosleeping with us for a while as well so we certainly got our use of having it set up for 3 years lol.

This time though we moved house and the position of the door doesn't leave room for us to set up a crib beside our bed so I'm revisiting the idea of a hammock for this baby.


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily - I called my regular docs office this morning and I have an appointment tomorrow afternoon for a check up and they'll probably put me on meds to control the seizures - I haven't really been on anything since December the meds were making me sick. Guess we'll see!

buttercup - No problem!! I find that those pins help me during panic attacks and moments of anxiousness :)

curlyrose - hormones was what I was thinking as well - darn it lol I haven't had an episode in about 3 months would like to keep on goin'! Ugh I feel sorry for your pregnancy insomnia, I don't have insomnia but I get up like 100 times a night to pee and each time I'm so uncomfortable, my bladder aches and it's hard to go back to sleep. But in the mornings I don't want to wake up. Have you tried listening to relaxing music? :)


----------



## littlelily

Good luck at the docs Bombshell. 

How was your scan buttercup?


----------



## Buttercup84

Well my scan went really well, just one healthy baby in there lying in a very uncomfy looking position lol!



I can't see a nub I don't think? But going by the skull and comparing the pic to the girls' 12 week scan pics I'm guessing that this is our third little girly :pink:
Oh also they adjusted my due date to 29th Feb as baby is measuring as 12+1 which isn't actually possible since I know the conception date but i'm pretty certain i'll go past my due date anyway (my girls were both inductions and born at 41+5 and 42 weeks!) so i'm as sure as I can be that this will still be a March baby :)


----------



## littlelily

Yay! Wonderful scan, baby looks so relaxed in there :). So glad it went well. Less than a week til mine and beyond excited to see baby again.


----------



## CurlyRose

Love it, can't wait til mine in a weeks time. OH likes your picture too, he's got quite in to the world of scan pics now!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely scan picture buttercup x x


----------



## bombshellmom

buttercup - OMG how cute it looks like a baby now !! lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awesome scan pic buttercup - thanks for sharing!!! 

AFM, I'm currently stressing about my scan tomorrow. I can bring one adult (DH) and no kids. Was planning on sending DD to daycare in the same parking lot from my appointment, but DD is now sick & running a fever. Ugh!!! Do I ask my mom to drive 2 hours to watch DD for a 20 min scan?? Do I drop her at daycare even though she's sick (hate that option personally), or do I have DH watch her, which means I'm going to the scan room on my own & DH will miss it all? :(


----------



## Nikki1979

Lovely scan Buttercup. 

I forgot to update. I had a dating scan last week at 10+4 and baby was measuring a day behind and had a heartbeat of 171 bpm. I am attaching a scan pic.

I have my NT scan next wednesday and am so nervous.
 



Attached Files:







babypic.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## NDH

Bella could you call and ask if it would be OK if dd came in the room if dh held her? The places I've had scans done before always say no kids but have never taken objection to a young child in the other parents arms or in a stroller if they're behaving. Just say dh will gladly take her out of the room if she becomes a distraction and she will be restrained so she can't touch equipment etc and they will probably be OK with it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks NDH! We have decided to bring her and hope for the best. Hoping I don't end up having to be alone for the scan & that DH gets to be part of it. FX that they make an exception & let her in the room!


----------



## CurlyRose

Nikki - what an amazing scan pic, is that sort of scan the norm where you are? It's so clear and detailed compared to our ultrasounds!

Bombshell - I hope they allow your DD in to the scan, would be such a shame to have to go alone. Hopefully she will be asleep at the exact right time or something!


----------



## littlelily

Nikki, that scan looks great :) so clear.

Bella, good luck at your scan. I'm sure they will let your DD in if you explain.

How is everyone else doing? I'm not having many symptoms lately, just bad digestion and still pretty tired.


----------



## Nikki1979

When I went for my dating scan, I had no idea that I was going to get a 3d scan as well. It was cool seeing the baby in 3d.

I got the results for my harmony test today and baby is low risk for most of the major chromosomal abnormalities and also, I am having a BABY BOY :blue: :blue: :blue: :blue: . I am soooo happy as I was hoping for another boy but would have been happy with either.


----------



## littlelily

Great news Nikki. Wow, they told you this early it's a boy. I didn't know that was possible. Glad you are happy with all your results.


----------



## AMP1117

Saw a thread titled this when prego for dd and thought it was fun...

You know you are pregnant when, you open your car door...get into the drivers seat, see your "open door" light is on, get out to make sure you shut the trunk, get back into the car, light is still on, get back out of the car, re-pop trunk then SLAM trunk closed, light is still on.....realize the reason said light is on is because....you haven't closed your drivers side door :rofl:

I dont care what doctors say about there being no such thing as "pregnancy brain!" there definitely is!


----------



## littlelily

Ha ha! I haven't done anything crazy yet but I'm sure when back at school, they will come thick and fast!


----------



## AMP1117

I also burst into tears yesterday when my 2 yr old refused to give me a hug before bed...she was being such a little brat!:brat:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Back from my scan. ONE healthy baby measuring 9+2. Saw the little arms and legs kicking and moving around! Unfortunately DH & DD missed it all - they had to wait in the waiting room :cry:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## jtink28

aww, bella, what a cute little bean! 

i'm so sorry your dh and dd had to miss the scan - that's insane!!!! my doctor actually encouraged me to bring my ds - i wonder why on earth they wouldn't let her back there. so disappointing!


----------



## jtink28

ps - i think you're having another girl! :)


----------



## littlelily

Lovely scan Bella :) shame they didn't let dh and dd in but I'm sure they were happy to see the photos.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know.... Now, after the fact, I'm a mess over it. I didn't sleep well last night either... Maybe contributing to it. I'm just feeling so down & tearful.


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Back from my scan. ONE healthy baby measuring 9+2. Saw the little arms and legs kicking and moving around! Unfortunately DH & DD missed it all - they had to wait in the waiting room :cry:

Adorable bub <3 so sorry your DD and DH had to miss it :( I'd be livid!


----------



## KatOro

Congrats on the great scans, ladies! I can't believe how much they look like little humans so early on :) 
My appointment is in 2 hours, cramping and spotting are almost gone and I feel the first tri exhaustion is back but I'm still preparing for the worst. Im just a ball of nerves and ready for some answers.


----------



## littlelily

Good luck Mama Goat, am sure everything will be great. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck Kat xx


----------



## amytrisha

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Back from my scan. ONE healthy baby measuring 9+2. Saw the little arms and legs kicking and moving around! Unfortunately DH & DD missed it all - they had to wait in the waiting room :cry:

Congratulations! That's so sad! I phoned our scanning dept to make sure in case my MIL lets us down watching Fin and they said they'd have to wait til we've done the measurements but at the end they can come in and the sonographer would talk through everything with OH and DS there again. I don't blame you for being upset! But so happy there's a healthy buba! Xx


----------



## amytrisha

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv been for my booking in appt today with my midwife who seemed lovely! 
She's put me high risk because of how bad my pre eclempsia was last tommy and how early I had to give birth. 
Il wait for my 12 week scan, will have bloods, have to see the consultant and after 16 weeks il have to be seen every week. She said I will been watched like a hawk and prob have a few more scans along the way. 
On one hand I'm relieved I'm being watched the other I'm nervous that my last pregnancy and labour will repeat itself! 

Excuse my language, but, shit this is all getting really real now lol 
H xx


----------



## littlelily

Glad your appointment went well bigbelly and good that your midwife will be keeping a close eye on you.


----------



## KalonKiki

Great scans ladies! Mama Tiger I'm sorry that your DD and DH had to wait in the waiting room, I don't understand why your doctor wasn't okay with them being there. Mine was just fine with DS being in the room with me during my first appointment and even let him run around and explore (with DH's supervision of course). :hugs:

Mama Wolf I'm sorry about the seizures, I can't imagine how scary that is! I really hope that whatever meds they put you on help. :hugs:

I have Dove dark chocolate so I'm a happy preggo right now. :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Yay for lovely scan and good appointments, sorry I can't remember who had what, I read it through but I can't hold information like that anymore! Baby brain is go.


----------



## KatOro

Ok. I'm thoroughly confused. They couldn't find ANYTHING in my uterus. HCG levels were 36,000. She said she had no idea what was going on but she hadn't read the radiologists report, just talked to him and he said he didn't see anything that would constitute a viable pregnancy. I asked about molar and she said they are rare and the radiologist didn't mention seeing anything at all. No sac, no pole, no fetus, no tisse etc. Just a lot of fluid. I KNOW I found a heartbeat about a week ago. It was at 180. Haven't been able to find one since. The doctor told me there was no way I found one this early. Also that there was no way I found one at 8w 5d with my son. She insisted that, basically, I was lying and that she has never found a heartbeat before 13 weeks. 

Worth noting :
She couldn't find my uterus in either a Trans vaginal or Trans abdominal ultrasound. She sent me to radiology and they did both also but told me nothing while they were doing it other than it was tipped back. (which I knew and told everyone ).

I'm fully ready to accept this isn't a viable pregnancy, but things aren't adding up to me. I go back in 2 days for a repeat beta and a week for a repeat US. 

At this point I feel like a medical anomaly.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

OMG Kat! :hugs: I really hope they're a bunch of idiots & you figure out where that baby is! Those levels seem way to high for there to be NOTHING there! I can't imagine - that is SO worrisome! :hug: to you & I really hope it all works out in the end for you!


----------



## KatOro

Thanks Bella. Time will tell...


----------



## NDH

Wow that's crazy!


----------



## littlelily

Kat, I can't even get my head around it. She couldn't find your uterus??? Did you have any similar problems with your son? It seems totally incompetent! When you go back can you ask to see someone higher up? ie someone who has a bloody clue what they're doing!


----------



## CurlyRose

Blimey Kat, what an awful experience. Sounds like you got someone who was pretending to do a job they weren't remotely qualified to do. I hope you get some clarity either way in your next scan.


----------



## KatOro

I don't even know what to think. Like, I know my uterus is tipped back and doctors aren't radiologists so if anything is off from the norm, they aren't going to be as capable as a specialist. What pisses me off is that she didn't have time to read the radiologists full report. Baby is still pretty small at this point and with a uterus being, you know, 3d, it wouldn't surprise me if baby was hiding. But for the tech to not see ANYTHING? No, somebody is missing something. I'm sorry, I would have noticed passing it. I don't know much about a blighted ovum, would that be smaller and easier to miss on a scan? Would levels correspond with that? Questions I should have asked my doctor but she was clearly ignorant.


----------



## AMP1117

KatOro said:


> Ok. I'm thoroughly confused. They couldn't find ANYTHING in my uterus. HCG levels were 36,000. She said she had no idea what was going on but she hadn't read the radiologists report, just talked to him and he said he didn't see anything that would constitute a viable pregnancy. I asked about molar and she said they are rare and the radiologist didn't mention seeing anything at all. No sac, no pole, no fetus, no tisse etc. Just a lot of fluid. I KNOW I found a heartbeat about a week ago. It was at 180. Haven't been able to find one since. The doctor told me there was no way I found one this early. Also that there was no way I found one at 8w 5d with my son. She insisted that, basically, I was lying and that she has never found a heartbeat before 13 weeks.
> 
> Worth noting :
> She couldn't find my uterus in either a Trans vaginal or Trans abdominal ultrasound. She sent me to radiology and they did both also but told me nothing while they were doing it other than it was tipped back. (which I knew and told everyone ).
> 
> I'm fully ready to accept this isn't a viable pregnancy, but things aren't adding up to me. I go back in 2 days for a repeat beta and a week for a repeat US.
> 
> At this point I feel like a medical anomaly.

Wow thats insane. I hope things work out for you:flower:


----------



## littlelily

Kat, don't know much about blighted ovum but as far as I understand it, even with that there should still be a sac? 

Like you say, you need to speak with a specialist. Is your scan next week? Can you phone ahead and request a specialist to be there in order to get some answers?


----------



## Buttercup84

Nikki, cute scan! Awesome that your doc does 3D ones :thumbup: I'm planning to get a 3D one at 28 weeks at a private scanning place, had them with my other 2 and they're lovely to look back on :) Also congrats on team blue, our first lady to find out!! I'll update the first post...

Bella, lovely scan :flower: Sorry to hear DH and DD couldn't stay in with you though, what a mean tech :( Hope you're feeling a bit better about it now, I would be upset aswell :hugs:

bigbelly, that sounds like a wise decision by the midwife and must be reassuring for you :thumbup: Sorry to hear you had PE last time, fc it doesn't happen again with this pregnancy.

Oh wow Kat :( Can't imagine how you must be feeling at the moment being in limbo like that but I really hope that you get some answers soon as to what exactly is going on. I'll be thinking of you and keeping fc for a positive outcome :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

In a continuation from bombshell (I think)

You know you're pregnant when...

Your dad offers you his car, which is far more sensible than yours, much lower mileage and much safer and newer and although you know it makes total sense, you can't help but sob for an hour because you'll miss your old car so, so much. 

I feel absolutely unhinged, I've been emotionally all over the place anyway, but this is absolutely ridiculous, poor OH putting up with me like this.


----------



## azure girl

I had my NT today, baby looked great! Measuring even further ahead, I think that I grow babies really well. And the baby looks like it has chicken drumsticks for legs.
 



Attached Files:







20150820_135540.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 14


----------



## bombshellmom

azure girl said:


> I had my NT today, baby looked great! Measuring even further ahead, I think that I grow babies really well. And the baby looks like it has chicken drumsticks for legs.

Lol it does! Cute scan, glad everything looked great!


----------



## bombshellmom

Has anyone else been told they have a retroverted uterus (tilted uterus aimed towards the rectum) ? May be why I didn't show with DD until way later on (about 6 months) I literally had no belly. This time I'm not so sure, sometimes I swear I'm getting a belly but I'm also preparing to not show again like last time until around 5-6ish months. My theory is since it is leaning more towards my ass that's what's making my ass bigger :haha: I have a backwards bump!!


----------



## apaki

Beautiful scans Bella and Azure!

Kat hugs. That is so bizarre :(

I have a scan this afternoon. I was so excited but when I called to confirm they said kids aren't allowed. So I have the same situation as Bella. Only I can go in :( anyway hoping all goes well. And I've booked my 12 week scan for September 10th at a place that will allow my son. Phew!


----------



## AMP1117

azure girl said:


> I had my NT today, baby looked great! Measuring even further ahead, I think that I grow babies really well. And the baby looks like it has chicken drumsticks for legs.

Thats so funny because when I had my scan at 8 weeks I said the outline of the baby looked like the shadow of a roast chicken!:rofl:


----------



## KatOro

Thank you all for your support. My levels are dropping so it looks like I'm out. I wish you all happy and healthy pregnancies. Take care.


----------



## CurlyRose

Sorry to hear that Kat, hope to see you back in these forums soon enough. In the mean time take care of yourself.


----------



## littlelily

So sorry to hear this Kat. I hope you get an explanation and good luck ttc again when you are ready.

Have been so excited for my 12 wk scan and now it's nearly here (Monday) am getting pretty anxious about it :(


----------



## AMP1117

So sorry Kat. Good luck honey :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> So sorry to hear this Kat. I hope you get an explanation and good luck ttc again when you are ready.
> 
> Have been so excited for my 12 wk scan and now it's nearly here (Monday) am getting pretty anxious about it :(

Me too Littlelily! Mine is at 2pm!:dance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Kat I'm so sorry to read your news . Take care of yourself . I hope you get your rainbow soon xxx


I've my booking appointment and scan on Wednesday . They are doing it early 11 weeks ( really early lol) due to me having a previous mmc . I'm so scared but trying to remain positive .


----------



## CurlyRose

littlelily said:


> So sorry to hear this Kat. I hope you get an explanation and good luck ttc again when you are ready.
> 
> Have been so excited for my 12 wk scan and now it's nearly here (Monday) am getting pretty anxious about it :(

I can't look past mine, it's not until Wednesday, but everything is centred on it, I am struggling to think about Thursday or Friday even. I'm still excited, but also terrified all in one, still so glad I paid for the early scan though as I cannot imagine how stressed I would have been now without that!


----------



## apaki

Hugs Kat. I'm so sorry. Hope to see you back with a rainbow!


----------



## littlelily

CurlyRose said:


> I can't look past mine, it's not until Wednesday, but everything is centred on it, I am struggling to think about Thursday or Friday even. I'm still excited, but also terrified all in one, still so glad I paid for the early scan though as I cannot imagine how stressed I would have been now without that!

This is exactly how I feel Curly. Someone asked me about Tuesday and some other days next wk and I just seem to have a mind block until the scan. Like you, I had an early one at 7+ wks and it was reassuring but now it's 'what if something has gone wrong between now and then?' Just hoping so much everything is ok. Also worried about the Nuchal Translucency test part. They say you hear within 3 days if you are high risk but not til 2 wks if it's low so no news is good news but the waiting???? Horrible.

Sorry for the anxiety rant.Think I've just spent a bit too much time thinking about it today.


----------



## amytrisha

So sorry Kat xxx


----------



## jtink28

so so sorry kat :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So sorry for your news kat. Take care x x


----------



## Nikki1979

I am so sorry Kat :hugs:

Good luck with your scans Left, mama fox and mama duck. I also have my NT scan on Wednesday. I am so nervous.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

apaki - it's tough! Good luck with your scan. Sorry you ended up in the same situation as me :( 

Kat - SO sorry for your loss! :hugs: I hope you get your rainbow soon! :hug:


----------



## KatOro

Thank you all for your support.


----------



## bombshellmom

Sorry to hear kat, hope you get your rainbow baby soon!


----------



## CurlyRose

Caved and did a fairly decent sized maternity order from asda, I wanted to wait until scan, but there was an offer on so 20% off everything, I got jeans, a skirt, two pairs of leggings, two tops and a bra for £50 and better still, it actually fits! Ok the jeans are a bit baggy around the top of my bum, but I'm yet to find a cheap pair of jeans that fit there, and the bump band means there's no gap when I sit down anyway. I've hidden it all in the back of the wardrobe until scan day though, just in case...


----------



## mewolkens

Bombshellmom-
I am retroverted as well and my scan tech said it may take until 24 weeks to show. She also said it's why my 9 week scan looked like a blob more than baby. I also asked about the Ramzi method where you can tell gender from which side you implanted on and she said baby implanted in the back of my uterus right in the middle.

I guess what tummy I have right now is all bloat!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Excellent. Is the 20% off still on do you know x 





CurlyRose said:


> Caved and did a fairly decent sized maternity order from asda, I wanted to wait until scan, but there was an offer on so 20% off everything, I got jeans, a skirt, two pairs of leggings, two tops and a bra for £50 and better still, it actually fits! Ok the jeans are a bit baggy around the top of my bum, but I'm yet to find a cheap pair of jeans that fit there, and the bump band means there's no gap when I sit down anyway. I've hidden it all in the back of the wardrobe until scan day though, just in case...


----------



## littlelily

Sounds good Curly. I bought a skirt and dress from there. Also bought a maternity bra yesterday as my bras were so uncomfortable. Good job too, have gone from a 34 to a 38 bra!


----------



## littlelily

Doesn't look like it Dawn, just had a look. How are you?


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry Kat :hugs: 

On Thursday we heard the heartbeat at 168bpm. (10+4) Sorry if I updated here already - I lose track sometimes. 

I have been having a lot of back pain and cramping (probably just stretching pains really) but I'll get sharp pains in my abdomen sometimes. :( 

Other than that, morning sickness is on/off. Sometimes its really overwhelming and then passes, other times its just a mild feeling of yucky.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you for looking mama fox. 
I am good thanks, ever so light spotting occasionally when I wipe but no pain. Still feeling tired, sore boobs etc so hoping that's all positive. It would have been my 12 week scan this coming Tuesday based on LMP date but because of my early scan putting me back a week my scan now isn't till 8th September, seems such a long way off. 
Hope your well X X 




littlelily said:


> Doesn't look like it Dawn, just had a look. How are you?


----------



## littlelily

Glad you're ok Dawn. Hope everyone else is too?

Feel huge today! Don't know how I will hide it at school. Planning to tell people but rather my class/parents didn't know yet! Don't think any of them would be rude enough to ask though.

Can't believe we are all nearly 2nd tri. :)


----------



## littlelily

SilasLove said:


> Sorry Kat :hugs:
> 
> On Thursday we heard the heartbeat at 168bpm. (10+4) Sorry if I updated here already - I lose track sometimes.
> 
> I have been having a lot of back pain and cramping (probably just stretching pains really) but I'll get sharp pains in my abdomen sometimes. :(
> 
> Other than that, morning sickness is on/off. Sometimes its really overwhelming and then passes, other times its just a mild feeling of yucky.

My ms is a bit similar silas, rarely overwhelming but just generally icky , that or crazy hungry! Also been having aches and pains in my abdomen sometimes but put it down to things stretching and growing and try not to worry.


----------



## SilasLove

I think its the progression in to 2nd tri. Some days I feel as sick as I did at 7 weeks at times and others I'm okay for the most part just have to be careful of what I am eating. 

Food is still iffy, so eager for when I can eat whatever I want again without many consequences lol.


----------



## Buttercup84

azure, great scan! I always seem to measure ahead with them aswell but I know the due date i've been given isn't possible since I know when baby was conceived lol! :winkwink:

Kat i'm so sorry, take care and hope you get your little rainbow very soon :hugs:

Left, hope everything goes well with your appointment/scan i'm sure it will :flower:

Curly, I did a similar order lol! Needed some uniform bits for DD1 as she's back to nursery in September and they wear uniform as it's a school one so I bought some maternity clothes aswell. Mostly tops but also a dress, haven't tried them on yet but hoping they work for me as I don't want to spend a lot since I won't be reusing any of it.

I keep thinking my nausea has gone for a day then the next i'm back to feeling yucky again, hoping it goes completely now that i'm almost in second tri. My sense of smell is insane in this pregnancy, not a symptom I remember having with the girls at all but it's probably not helping the nausea! :wacko:
I bought a few things for the baby after my scan, these sleepsuits which I adore... (they were in the boys section but I think they're pretty gender neutral)
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X6D/shotview-315x472/766/885-423-G66s.jpg
and this hoodie which has bear ears, if baby is a girl i'll stitch a little bow onto one of the ears :)
https://cdn2.next.co.uk/COMMON/Items/Default/Default/Publications/X6D/shotview-315x472/2762/900-923-X56s2.jpg
Since we're staying team yellow I won't need a ton of clothes, just enough neutral stuff for the first week or so in case it's a boy. I'll wash the 0-3 girl clothes we already have nearer the time so if it's a girl they'll be ready straight away, otherwise they can be sold/donated.


----------



## Buttercup84

Also, I swear I can feel some baby movements already! I keep telling myself no way could it be that this early but I guess it's not impossible...!


----------



## littlelily

Buttercup, LOVE those baby clothes! Where did you get them from?


----------



## bombshellmom

Sorry if I'm offending anyone with cats -- 

but I seriously hate cats. MIL has 5 and is bringing them here while she moves in of course, I had to wash DD's blanket ASAP because one of them pissed all over it. Disgusting - I can't even right now. 

Hormones + smells right now....no no.:dohh::growlmad::devil:


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, sorry for my lack of reply, but I've been at work, looks like I was just lucky with my timings! Their stuff isn't expensive though and actually feels pretty good :)

Lily, I also can't believe we are so close to second tri, well excited for it!

Buttercup, those sleep suits are adorable! I love them. Not looked at any baby clothes yet, not really and I certainly haven't bought anything. OH and I are going babyshopbrowsing in a couple of weeks, I will definitely allow myself something small then :)

Bombshell.l, I am a cat lover, but cat pee smells like nothing on earth, it's absolutely awful and I would be fuming. I can't imagine it's great fun to suddenly have 5 cats in your home anyway.


----------



## NDH

Mama goat I am so sorry for your loss :( I've dealt with an empty uterus when I should have been 10 weeks pregnant before, and again at what should have been 7 weeks, but my blood tests prior revealed that things weren't right - it was still a shock to find nothing at all though, and I had a really hard time processing it as a result without any closure. Having high hcg and nothing to be found is really unusual though. If you need someone to talk to to process it feel free to on me any time :hugs:

My uterus has been retroverted on some scans and not on others, so it tends to flip flop back and forth :shrug: it had never been noted to me as being retroverted though prior to the ultrasound I had with my third miscarriage. And then with my 4th it was again normal. No idea what its doing this time as I don't do scans without a reason to suspect name thing is wrong, but I'm showing already where I didn't til 24/26 weeks before. However I've also been pregnant for 8 of the last 10 months so maybe my body has just given up and doesn't know how pregnant its supposed to be :haha:

Mama bat those clothes are seriously cute! I want them! 


Here's my first baby project in progress - a rainbow blanket for my rainbow baby. I've never crocheted before starting this last week.https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150823_091215_zpssgdlxzik.jpg


----------



## CurlyRose

That blanket is gorgeous. I wish I had the skills/the patience to learn the skills to make something like that!


----------



## SilasLove

Happy 12 weeks Mama Duck. You turn up a week on Sundays too. I always look forward to Sundays now :p


----------



## CurlyRose

Happy 11 weeks to you :) I change on Sundays for the moment, but will re set everything to whatever my nhs scan says Wednesday as this current dating is based on my private scan.


----------



## SilasLove

Thank you. Ah I see! Do you suspect it will be much off or the same? Guess there really is no way of knowing. In US we don't generally get 12 wk scans so at my 20 week scan I'll be able to see if baby is measuring same as it was at 6 wks or not. I have been feeling what I truly believe is flutters (3rd child so could be why) so I think I may be ahead a bit. Or I am losing my mind - either is,possible. :haha:


----------



## littlelily

SilasLove said:


> Thank you. Ah I see! Do you suspect it will be much off or the same? Guess there really is no way of knowing. In US we don't generally get 12 wk scans so at my 20 week scan I'll be able to see if baby is measuring same as it was at 6 wks or not. I have been feeling what I truly believe is flutters (3rd child so could be why) so I think I may be ahead a bit. Or I am losing my mind - either is,possible. :haha:


Silas, must be lovely to feel flutters! :) They say it can be really early with 2nd+ pregnancies.

Happy 12 wks Mama Duck! I'm 12 wks tmrw, makes me look forward to Mondays! My 12 wk scan is tmrw at 2 ( same as AMP but in a different time zone!) Beyond excited but nervous too.

Dh has the day off and we are going out for lunch before and would like to buy something small for baby if all goes well. Was thinking a nice blanket maybe. Mama Hen, I love yours, so clever. Wish I had the skills and patience. How did you learn to do it?


----------



## littlelily

NDH said:


> Here's my first baby project in progress - a rainbow blanket for my rainbow baby. I've never crocheted before starting this last week.https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150823_091215_zpssgdlxzik.jpg

Ok, I just watched a YouTube video on basic crochet and it looks hella difficult! I would tie myself in knots! Big respect Mama Hen.


----------



## NDH

I learned from this video
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6TQOJdTnvQ

Though you'll have to watch a tutorial on how to do a chain stitch and a double crochet if you've never done crochet before, and a slipknot if you don't know how to do one. Its easier than it looks I swear. My first row took me 3 hours but it takes me about 30-45 minutes per row now. I also had to unpick the first row and redo it at least a dozen times, and have had to undo quite a lot of stitching since then but its still going pretty quick. Considering I've never picked up a crochet hook before last Wednesday I'm a complete beginner.


----------



## CurlyRose

SilasLove said:


> Thank you. Ah I see! Do you suspect it will be much off or the same? Guess there really is no way of knowing. In US we don't generally get 12 wk scans so at my 20 week scan I'll be able to see if baby is measuring same as it was at 6 wks or not. I have been feeling what I truly believe is flutters (3rd child so could be why) so I think I may be ahead a bit. Or I am losing my mind - either is,possible. :haha:

I think, and hope, that the NHS scan more or less agrees with my current dating, as I know LMP isn't as accurate due to short cycles, we shall see though. I can't wait to feel things, that must be amazing!


----------



## CurlyRose

Good luck today Mama Fox and AMP, can't wait to see your scan pics and hear your news later on (much later for you AMP,I think, not enact all sure what time zone you're in!)

My day by day preggo book informs me that today I am officially second tri! I am loving my little bump these days, just want to see what's going on inside now!


----------



## AMP1117

Buttercup84 said:


> Also, I swear I can feel some baby movements already! I keep telling myself no way could it be that this early but I guess it's not impossible...!

I swear I have been feeling movement. With dd I didnt feel anything til 16 weeks, but I was also 40 pounds heavier. This time mostly on my left side if I am leaning into my upper thigh. Apparently this little one doesn't like being squished!


----------



## littlelily

s567.photobucket.com/user/Leila_Willis/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1146_zpspj11tms9.jpg.html]https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss112/Leila_Willis/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG1146_zpspj11tms9.jpg[/URL]

A very wriggly baby! Thankfully all healthy and measuring ahead ahead at 12+ 5 so due date now 2nd March. So happy right now:happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

Just an update on me:

I had my appointment - doc says she doesn't want to put me on any meds until she thinks my seizures are unpredictable and happen frequently. I haven't had any thankfully, just felt a few weird auras. Hoping they stay away!! Although I don't generally know if I've had one in my sleep or not. Normally DH is awake and notices. I agree with her as I'd like to stay off any meds as long as possible if there isn't really any reason to be on them while pregnant!


On another note DH and I have been arguing about not being able to afford this baby. He was in quite the mood yesterday and basically told me he thinks my doula is a waste of money. I feel discouraged and don't really care right now at this point. I am thinking on just giving up the idea of having this pregnancy turn out like I wanted my last one to be. So many things I didn't get to do with DD that I'd like this time but DH seems to be unsupportive lately. He also dropped a bomb on me last night saying if it's another girl he doesn't want another baby because he doesn't want all girls - and then continued to say he doesn't even want 3 kids at all. I get he's stressed out because we have been kinda broke from DD's birthday party, but I just feel like he's taking it out on me. And I feel kinda alone, and that is my fear to feel like I did last time. I had PPD and I'm just scared that I'll be in the same boat. Lonely, sad, DH not wanting to help. I started writing to my mommy group on FB and DH saw and flipped out on me about talking about him.


I'm sorry ladies I don't mean to sound like such a whiny pants.


----------



## CurlyRose

Mama fox, I have been obsessively checking for an update on your scan, looks perfect though, pleased all went well!

Bombshell, sorry to hear you're having a hard time with DH, sounds like things are just a bit tough for you both and he's processing it in a different way. My OH is similar with that sort of thing, but usually comes round given a bit of time, hope yours does the same :) good news on the med though, that must be a relief.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Great scan mama fox xxxxx

Bombshell - sorry your DH is being like that. I hope you both sort things soon x x


----------



## Buttercup84

Lily, the clothes are all from Next :) Their baby stuff is adorable especially the gender specific ranges, not the cheapest but their sleepsuits in particular are great and wash so well :thumbup:
Adorable scan too, so glad it went well for you :D

LOL bombshell i'm not keen on cats either, poor you having to deal with 5 of them! How long is your MIL staying for?
Also, sorry to hear about your troubles with DH :hugs: I think men just don't think about what they say sometimes :( He may well feel differently about a third if you did have a second girl... I'm not sure my OH would choose to have 3 girls but if that's what we get then he'll just have to live with it :winkwink: I understand your fear of getting ppd again, I had it with my first but not my second and i'm hoping it stays away this time aswell.

NDH that blanket is beautiful, I love it! I can sew but crocheting and knitting eludes me :wacko: My mum knits and I have some lovely cardigans and things that she's knitted for the girls including matching ones just recently :flower:

Silas, I swear i've been feeling the beginnings of movement too. I was like you thinking no way could it be that this early but then I read online that some women do feel them very early especially with second or subsequent pregnancies :)

AMP, it's so strange isn't it but I can't think what else it could be as it's definitely not gas lol! Also well done on losing 40lbs that's a huge achievement :thumbup: Just wondering how did you do it just healthy eating/exercise or some sort of plan like weight watchers? I have a LOT to lose after this pregnancy... I don't seem to gain a lot during pregnancy thankfully but i'm already obese in terms of BMI and I know i'm a lot bigger than is healthy so I need to get my bum into gear and get the weight shifted once baby arrives!


----------



## AMP1117

Buttercup84 said:


> Lily, the clothes are all from Next :) Their baby stuff is adorable especially the gender specific ranges, not the cheapest but their sleepsuits in particular are great and wash so well :thumbup:
> Adorable scan too, so glad it went well for you :D
> 
> LOL bombshell i'm not keen on cats either, poor you having to deal with 5 of them! How long is your MIL staying for?
> Also, sorry to hear about your troubles with DH :hugs: I think men just don't think about what they say sometimes :( He may well feel differently about a third if you did have a second girl... I'm not sure my OH would choose to have 3 girls but if that's what we get then he'll just have to live with it :winkwink: I understand your fear of getting ppd again, I had it with my first but not my second and i'm hoping it stays away this time aswell.
> 
> NDH that blanket is beautiful, I love it! I can sew but crocheting and knitting eludes me :wacko: My mum knits and I have some lovely cardigans and things that she's knitted for the girls including matching ones just recently :flower:
> 
> Silas, I swear i've been feeling the beginnings of movement too. I was like you thinking no way could it be that this early but then I read online that some women do feel them very early especially with second or subsequent pregnancies :)
> 
> AMP, it's so strange isn't it but I can't think what else it could be as it's definitely not gas lol! Also well done on losing 40lbs that's a huge achievement :thumbup: Just wondering how did you do it just healthy eating/exercise or some sort of plan like weight watchers? I have a LOT to lose after this pregnancy... I don't seem to gain a lot during pregnancy thankfully but i'm already obese in terms of BMI and I know i'm a lot bigger than is healthy so I need to get my bum into gear and get the weight shifted once baby arrives!

To be honest I have no clue how I did it, was when I stopped actually trying that I lost it! Not snacking so much does help...:dohh:


----------



## AMP1117

Great scan, baby moving like crazy hb was either 154 or 156 ppm


----------



## AMP1117

Bombshell- So sorry you and hubby are having a hard time. Men can be rather insensitive during these situations. My DH and I have had our share fair of heated conversations regarding multiple kids. Hang in there hun!:flower:


----------



## bigbelly2

Amp and Lilly what lovely pictures of your scans, I'm really happy for both of you! 

Bombshell I hope you feel better and can clear up and anamosity with oh he does sound stressed, but why should you bare the brunt?!


My hubby has really surprised me this week, he's a very traditional, old fashioned guy as in men go to work and provide, women are the home makers etc... He's not very good at opening up and literally says get on with life, don't worry, what will be will be and we have no control...
He doesn't get the fact that I'm still worried about this pregnancy because of the first few weeks, my weight and previous pregnancies (not his children) and just looks at me confused when I try to tell him why I'm worried! 
Anyway.... He said today I know your worried about things, I know wel have our 12 week scan in 2-3 weeks but iv booked you a private scan for Friday to try and help reassure you!!! I was really shocked and really pleased. I'm struggling for money at the minute and although if I could id have a scan every week I can't afford to pay lol 
Do you think I'm being a bit neurotic or would you have a scan if it was offered? 

Everyone else I hope your feeling well! 
H xx


----------



## AMP1117

Bigbelly- I guess it depends on how expensive it is and if you really can afford it. Me, I'd take it for the peace of mind and that was sweet of hubby to schedule it!


----------



## stuckinoki

Bigbelly, how sweet of him!!!

My DH is very similar. I was out of town this weekend and when I got home last night he wanted to go out for dinner (very unlike him...he would rather save than spend) and when we got home he hugged me from behind and held my belly and was telling me that he thinks it's a girl and how he's been referring to my belly as a "she" since we found out. 

Then today when I had my bleed, I texted him at school tellin him I was going to the doctor and he came home to go with me. Told me not to leave without him. Again, not typical DH behavior as he's in school right now and not like normal work when he can go in and out as needed. 

Feeling the love today from him from my spot on the couch with my feet up.


----------



## littlelily

Aw, bigbelly and stuck, bless those DHs! Mine has been very up and down. He's worried about money and feels a lot of pressure from other things e.g my Bro in law is a very 'fun Dad' always making silly noises and funny faces and very extroverted which is lovely but my dh is kind of quiet and more calm and worries he will be compared somehow. I keep telling him there is more than one way to be a great dad and I know he will be great but he worries about this and other what I think of as small, insignificant things but they are big to him.

But today he keeps looking at the scan pic and we planned out the nursery (he drew it on a napkin in the restaurant tonight) and its been wonderful. I think it's a rollercoaster for us both.

Sorry, that was a ramble but I'm just saying, men have different worries to us. They don't know how to express how they feel too well so be patient I guess?


----------



## littlelily

And AMP, great scan. 
Buttercup, can you change my due date to 2nd of March please? Will change my tickers tmrw.


----------



## azure girl

We're getting rid of the pacifier with DS, it's heartbreaking.

But, my good news is I definitely started feeling the baby today. Some soft kicks and wiggles! So happy!


----------



## CurlyRose

Loving these tales of DH sweetness. So cute! Definitely enough to bring a tear to the eye of any hormonal preggo!


----------



## littlelily

azure girl said:


> We're getting rid of the pacifier with DS, it's heartbreaking.
> 
> But, my good news is I definitely started feeling the baby today. Some soft kicks and wiggles! So happy!

I'm sure getting rid of pacifier :baby: is difficult azure girl!

Must be great feeling movement though. I asked the sonographer yesterday and she said as it's my first, probably won't feel anything until about 20 weeks which seems ages away but at the same time is only 7 weeks. Can't believe we will find out if we are team blue or pink in 7 weeks!:blue::pink::happydance:

Bigbelly, did you decide whether to go for the scan?


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> We're getting rid of the pacifier with DS, it's heartbreaking.
> 
> But, my good news is I definitely started feeling the baby today. Some soft kicks and wiggles! So happy!
> 
> I'm sure getting rid of pacifier :baby: is difficult azure girl!
> 
> Must be great feeling movement though. I asked the sonographer yesterday and she said as it's my first, probably won't feel anything until about 20 weeks which seems ages away but at the same time is only 7 weeks. Can't believe we will find out if we are team blue or pink in 7 weeks!:blue::pink::happydance:
> 
> Bigbelly, did you decide whether to go for the scan?Click to expand...

Littlelily- I first felt movement with dd at 16 weeks and she was my first:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMcP

Me too - I also felt at 16 weeks with my first! It really varies I think. My SIL was pregnant at the same time and I remember she didn't feel until 20 weeks at least. So don't be surprised if you feel it sooner! 

I'm only 9 weeks and I could swear I can feel flutters at times....... but surely it's too early!


----------



## bombshellmom

I was 17 weeks with Rylie when I felt her move!


I'll be 10 weeks soon, yay! I'm not having very much nausea lately, kinda making me worried!! Sucks that being so early we really have no way of knowing!


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 said:


> Amp and Lilly what lovely pictures of your scans, I'm really happy for both of you!
> 
> Bombshell I hope you feel better and can clear up and anamosity with oh he does sound stressed, but why should you bare the brunt?!
> 
> 
> My hubby has really surprised me this week, he's a very traditional, old fashioned guy as in men go to work and provide, women are the home makers etc... He's not very good at opening up and literally says get on with life, don't worry, what will be will be and we have no control...
> He doesn't get the fact that I'm still worried about this pregnancy because of the first few weeks, my weight and previous pregnancies (not his children) and just looks at me confused when I try to tell him why I'm worried!
> Anyway.... He said today I know your worried about things, I know wel have our 12 week scan in 2-3 weeks but iv booked you a private scan for Friday to try and help reassure you!!! I was really shocked and really pleased. I'm struggling for money at the minute and although if I could id have a scan every week I can't afford to pay lol
> Do you think I'm being a bit neurotic or would you have a scan if it was offered?
> 
> Everyone else I hope your feeling well!
> H xx


Aw how sweet of your DH!! I'd be surprised too lol


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Today is my nt scan!! I still have 4 hours to wait though.


----------



## CurlyRose

Another scan! Excited to see pics when you're done, hope it goes well! Mine is tomorrow, I have to work a full shift before it, that is going to be the longest shift I have ever worked!

I am just full of acid, so much reflux, it's vile and constant, eugh.


----------



## littlelily

Mama crab, good luck with your scan :)

And Mama Duck, will be waiting for an update on yours tmrw.

Still buzzing after my scan, find myself smiling about it all the time.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I first felt Isaac move at 16 weeks, and i was (and still am) plus size so i was suprised i felt him so early..... its lovely feeling them move.

Well should have been my scan today (till they put me back based on early scan), im gutted, Feels like i should be further along than i am.... though im not 100 % convinced of the dates they gave. 12 week plus 3 day scan will be on 8th september which seems an eternity away. All my pregnancy symptoms have gone (apart from tiredness) and i am worrying myself stupid.
on the plus side i have not had any spotting for about a week i think, which is fab. Hubby was even lucky enough to be alowed to DTD last night (TMI sorry!), i was worried it would lead me to spot again but it hasn't ..... surely a good sign, right?

hope everyone else is good xxxx


----------



## NDH

I felt my first at 14+2 - and by 16 weeks the kicks were very obvious even dh could feel them.

My second I felt flutters from 12 weeks but I didn't feel strong movements til 18 weeks due to an anterior placenta. 

I felt this baby for sure at 10+2 and think I was feeling him sooner BuT not quite positive it was peep.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I know you girls will call me crazy, but I swear I've been feeling this baby since I was just a little over 8 weeks. Just slight flutters. I feel crazy for even saying so, but I feel it every 1-3 days or so, and sometimes multiple times per day! Baby was really in the move during my scan, so maybe that has something to do with it?!


----------



## littlelily

Dawn, glad you are feeling better and had no more spotting. Take it as a good sign :)

I got weighed at my scan appointment and told my bmi is a bit over 30 which puts me at risk for gestational diabetes and I have to do a test at 26 weeks. So mad at myself! Was doing ok with my weight but being pregnant the last 3 months has meant I've eaten what I wanted.

Has anyone else had the test before? Where you have to fast and then be tested? Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Buttercup84

AMP, lovely scan! Looks like he/she is grabbing their feet :)

Lily, I had the glucose tolerance test at 28 weeks with both my girls (both our mums have type 2 diabetes so regardless of my weight i'd have had to have it for that risk factor anyway) and it wasn't so bad. You fast and then have blood taken, drink some lucozade (it's quite a lot so hopefully you don't mind lucozade lol!) then your bloods are taken again a couple of hours later. Most ladies pass (I did both times) so try not to worry too much.

With movements in my previous pregnancies I felt DD2 move earlier (about 14 weeks compared to 16) but I felt stronger movements earlier with DD1. I remember they were very strong with her at my 20 week scan but with DD2 not so much.


----------



## batesbaby

Okay, I haven't been on in weeks... Kind of gave up cause I got so far behind and its going to take awhile to catch up but wondering how everyone in this group is?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I can't seem to get a photo to upload but my scan went great!! Baby is measuring right on and was wiggling all over the place. I'm so in love already!!


----------



## littlelily

.hopeful.one. said:


> I can't seem to get a photo to upload but my scan went great!! Baby is measuring right on and was wiggling all over the place. I'm so in love already!!

Great news hopeful! Glad it went so well :) 

Bates, we are good thanks in here, lots of scans coming up too so you came bk at an exciting time! How are you?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama fox - don't worry over the GTT I had it with Isaac and will have it with this one. It's not bad at all. I just enjoyed the 2 plus hours to sit and relax lol. I have a bmi of 34 was the same with Isaac. Wished I'd lost more weight, but not going beat myself up over it. The only difference due to my higher bmi was the need to have the GTT and see a consultant at 20 weeks (waste of time). I had more scans but that's because Isaac was big. 

Hope everyone is well X


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv posted a reply three times now but the computer fairy keeps deleting them (nothing to do with fat fingers and wrong buttons being pressed haha)
I'm having my scan on Friday at 11  as said I would t have been able up have afforded it but hubby can so iv took him up on the offer! I just don't want people to think I'm all neurotic and wasting money! 
I spoke to my friend and she said she'd have had scans every week if she could of afforded it and I was mad not to have it... So my mind was made up lol 

I'm feeling a bit better tiredness wise but my motion sickness is really irritating! I'm craving hearty meals such as pie, cottage pie, Sunday dinners etc iv put on 2lb which is a god send as I'm very over weight (thankfully I'd lost 3 stone prior).
Scan pics all look fab, exciting times for all of us 
H xx


----------



## littlelily

Thanks ladies. Makes me feel less worried :)

Last few days of school holidays. Back next week and planning to tell work then (will be 14 wks) and will have a chat about when to go on maternity leave as they will need to think about getting a supply teacher to cover my class. Was thinking of going at February half term which is at 36 weeks. Does that sound about right? Obviously don't know how I will feel then but as an estimate?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What age do you teach mama fox? When I was pregnant with Isaac I worked In a nursery preschool and had to go on maternity at 29 weeks but I was struggling with spd and the low tables and chairs weren't helping . If you teach older children then I'd imagine your plan to go at 36 weeks is realistic x x


----------



## littlelily

Dawnlouise30 said:


> What age do you teach mama fox? When I was pregnant with Isaac I worked In a nursery preschool and had to go on maternity at 29 weeks but I was struggling with spd and the low tables and chairs weren't helping . If you teach older children then I'd imagine your plan to go at 36 weeks is realistic x x

Dawn I teach year 3 (7-8yrs). I realise I might have to go off earlier if I have problems or am totally uncomfortable but also don't want to plan to be off too early before baby is here and waste my maternity leave. Hope to be off for best part of a year.


Also, unrelated but as you ladies are so lovely, just thought I'd ask: Is anyone else doing/done this without any parents around to help? It's just me and DH, our parents live 4 hours away and I'm starting to feel a bit anxious about doing it on our own, especially with a newborn (clueless!):wacko: My mum lives about an hour from my sister and often will babysit my nephew while they have a date night or help when he is sick. We do have lots of lovely friends here but it's not the same really. Is anyone else in this situation? Any words of wisdom? Sorry for soooo many questions.


----------



## amytrisha

had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx


----------



## littlelily

amytrisha said:


> had our 12 week scan and it was bad news :( sac grew but baby didn't. Hope you all have a H&H 9 months xxx

So sorry amytrisha. That must have been a shock. Take care and hope you come back when you are ready.


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> Dawn, glad you are feeling better and had no more spotting. Take it as a good sign :)
> 
> I got weighed at my scan appointment and told my bmi is a bit over 30 which puts me at risk for gestational diabetes and I have to do a test at 26 weeks. So mad at myself! Was doing ok with my weight but being pregnant the last 3 months has meant I've eaten what I wanted.
> 
> Has anyone else had the test before? Where you have to fast and then be tested? Doesn't sound good.

I had the test with dd...yes you have to fast and the drink is awful. Best advice I can give is hold your breath and jug it like a frat boy. I ended up having gestational diabetes. They are having me do an early test at 20 weeks with this one.


----------



## AMP1117

amytrisha- so sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

amytrisha- so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

littlelily- We don't have any parents around. My MIL lives about a 4 hour drive away and my parents live in America! I know they'll come to visit a lot since they're retired now. I don't think I've thought that far ahead to be worried about it so far though! I feel ok with the thought of a newborn since I've worked with babies and children a lot, but I know it'll be great just to have some help just to sleep!

I have to have the GD test too because I have PCOS- not looking forward to that!


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle said:


> amytrisha- so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> 
> littlelily- We don't have any parents around. My MIL lives about a 4 hour drive away and my parents live in America! I know they'll come to visit a lot since they're retired now. I don't think I've thought that far ahead to be worried about it so far though! I feel ok with the thought of a newborn since I've worked with babies and children a lot, but I know it'll be great just to have some help just to sleep!
> 
> I have to have the GD test too because I have PCOS- not looking forward to that!


Thanks Fezzle, I know it's silly and I'm not really worried about not having them around too much. Just a fair few of my friends have parents nearby and it makes things much easier from a bit of support to babysitting now and again. I can't see me and DH going out for a year!

Thanks AMP, sounds yuck but a good tip. Are you ok? It says you are 'feeling angry'


----------



## Ostara84

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, amytrisha :(

We had our 12 week scan today as well. Both babies are doing well :) the sonographer thinks we're having a boy and a girl, but that won't be confirmed until our gender scan. She said she's about 70% sure, so I guess we'll wait and see :)

Sorry I haven't been on here much, but I have been reading every post!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So sorry amytrisha. Take care of yourself x x


----------



## littlelily

Ostara84 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, amytrisha :(
> 
> We had our 12 week scan today as well. Both babies are doing well :) the sonographer thinks we're having a boy and a girl, but that won't be confirmed until our gender scan. She said she's about 70% sure, so I guess we'll wait and see :)
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on here much, but I have been reading every post!

Ostara! Boy and girl twins!:oneofeach: That is too cute! Glad they are doing well. How are you feeling?


----------



## Ostara84

I'm feeling relieved, littlelily! Lol. I'm not getting too attached to the idea of having one of each,because I've felt all the way through that it would be two boys and part of me still thinks that's what they'll end up telling us at our gender scan lol. But I was so happy to see that they were ok :)


----------



## bombshellmom

So sorry again amytrisha, you are in my thoughts!!


----------



## CurlyRose

Babber wouldn't stay still enough or get in position for any measurements, it's a proper wriggler, so that means we have to have a rescan in three weeks (such a shame!). I am absolutely in love with it, can't wait to see it again :)

https://i59.tinypic.com/2qas0pk.jpg


----------



## CurlyRose

Amytrisha, just read back, sorry to hear your sad news :( look after yourself and hope to see you back when you're ready.


----------



## bombshellmom

CurlyRose said:


> Babber wouldn't stay still enough or get in position for any measurements, it's a proper wriggler, so that means we have to have a rescan in three weeks (such a shame!). I am absolutely in love with it, can't wait to see it again :)
> 
> https://i59.tinypic.com/2qas0pk.jpg

AWWWW all these scans of everyone's bubs making me impatient lol. Not sure if I get my scan at this appointment when I'm 10+5 or my next 

Beautiful scan curlyrose!!


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm excited because DH gets paid in a few days and I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow - can officially try the Intelligender test!!!

Anyone else try it? I know it's not guarantee but I am super excited just to be able to take a photo and put it on my "old wives tales" poster board for our gender reveal party!


----------



## littlelily

Great pic Mama Duck! So lucky you get to go back again :) Amazing how much they move isn't it? Was so surprised how much turning and wriggling baby was doing but yours must have been much more!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Little lily, I'm a teacher too. I teacher ESOL to K-5 (4.5 -11ish year olds). I worked up to & on my due date. I ended up giving birth that evening :haha: 

Just saying so to show - you don't HAVE to stop at a particular pre-planned point. Stop when you're ready. Play it by ear. 

Amytrisha, again, I'm so sorry for your loss Hun! :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Little lily, I'm a teacher too. I teacher ESOL to K-5 (4.5 -11ish year olds). I worked up to & on my due date. I ended up giving birth that evening :haha:
> 
> Just saying so to show - you don't HAVE to stop at a particular pre-planned point. Stop when you're ready. Play it by ear.
> 
> Amytrisha, again, I'm so sorry for your loss Hun! :hugs:

Thanks Bella, I do plan to but that's what I have in my head as likely. Will be 36+5 and in a very challenging school so think I'll be ready to go. Also it ties in nicely with half term so will get a week extra maternity pay while I'm off.


----------



## littlelily

Bombshell, did you try the gender test?! What did it say?


----------



## bigbelly2

amytrisha, sorry for your news :cry:

bombshell, yes, I was going to ask if you had done the test, im dying to know although I am convinced that I am having a boy.....this will sound awful and I shouldn't really say but I really don't want to find out the sex of this baby, I would like a girl and im worried when I get confirmation its a boy I will start to panic etc (purely because of what happened last time with my son, pregnancy and birth). 
DO you all think im crazy and awful?:shrug:

I have my scan tomorrow at 11, im a bit nervous as iv been getting some sharp pains in my side over the past few days, im hoping its nothing but it may also be a water infection....

iv had my 12 week scan apt come through for sept 10th at 1020, however, they have said that I have to go back the week after for my bloods etc....does this matter? im thinking of the nuchal scan and the bloods that you have to have done alongside the measurements or are they done at 16 weeks?

my mind has gone blank lol

h xx


----------



## bombshellmom

bigbelly2 - nooo you're not crazy and awful, girl!! at first I did not want a boy at all!!! - but now that I see how much DH wants his little boy finally and saw baby photos of DH and he was so adorable, hoping to have a little boy that looks just like him!!!! I'm in love with the idea of a boy now. 


I just did the test and it is a clear boy result! guess we'll see!
https://s15.postimg.org/ck4xxdgs7/isitaboyorgirl.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi everyone :hi: .....Im a little late to the party. I kept hearing about you, so I thought I would look you all up. :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Bombshellmum - it will be interesting to see if the gender test is correct 

DH would love another boy since we already have everything from Isaac and they could share a room etc. 
I however would love a girl as i feel i would like a Daughter. I am amazingly close to Isaac and he is so cuddly and affectionate when he wants to be, but part of me just sees me with a Daughter too. Financially, we will feel the pinch more with a girl as we will have to start again with clothes, bedding etc, but it wouldnt be the end of the world. We will be finding out what we are having, we did with Isaac and i found it helped me bond with the bump easier. 

Has anyone had any cravings yet?. I am not sure if i would call it a craving but i have really been fancying cornbeef, mash and spaghetti hoops, i ate it twice last week and i am having it again for tea tonight , once i get the thought of it in my head i kind of have to have it!. With Isaac i craved burgers and chocolate milkshake..... its a shame i dont seem to do healthy cravings. 

Hope everyone is well....... my tiredness has come back like a freight train hitting me head on, i feel really rubbish today. Not helped by a grumpy, over tired nearly 3 year old on my hands. 

xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hi: welcome, allforthegirl. 

Hope your doing well this pregnancy :flower:

Dawn xx



allforthegirl said:


> Hi everyone :hi: .....Im a little late to the party. I kept hearing about you, so I thought I would look you all up. :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn My pg is going well, as for symptoms. I was way more sick in my last pg. So I am handling this one well. Boobs are crazy sore early on, loads and loads of pulling and stretching, back aches, and i pee ALL THE TIME!! Though I do have to say that when I am hungry I feel icky and slightly nauseous. 

As for cravings? Well I crave things then the next time i have them I really don't like them. I was craving Franks hot sauce for a bit, but once I had it I was don't with it. The only thing that I still want is sweeter things, but not sickly sweet, then I feel gross. I had a slurpee and I felt horrible after. So I try and have sweeter fruits and such.

I too am more tired today. I have good days and bad days. Today is just a bad one. Doesn't help that my youngest doesn't want his dad to get up with him in the mornings, so I feel awful when he screams like his dad is killing him, when I need a few extra winks. **sigh**


----------



## littlelily

Welcome allforthegirl :) I've been feeling pretty tired and a bit sick after being better for ages. I thought second tri was all about being over that!

No cravings really apart from generally feeling really hungry, then as soon as I've made myself something, feeling full or sick after a few mouthfuls. Annoying.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi all :) pregnancy is weird !!! Lol..... I'm hungry , sick .. Don't want any food and starving all at the same time !! No cravings in fact I don't want to eat anything ...NOTHING SOUNDS GOOD .... I really struggle with what to eat ..... Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Hi all :) pregnancy is weird !!! Lol..... I'm hungry , sick .. Don't want any food and starving all at the same time !! No cravings in fact I don't want to eat anything ...NOTHING SOUNDS GOOD .... I really struggle with what to eat ..... Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

i am the exact same way at times. I just have to eat something, and hope and pray I don't feel horrible after. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Hello and welcome allforthegirl! 

I've been eating everything still, doing better at getting some variety, fruit and veg, into my diet, so that's something, but I have an absolute weakness for bacon Supernoodles, I'm eating 2 or 3 packs a week! Poor babber is going to have the worst stuff going through to it. Food is giving me terrible reflux still, so although I am eating a lot, I am suffering after!


----------



## allforthegirl

CurlyRose said:


> Hello and welcome allforthegirl!
> 
> I've been eating everything still, doing better at getting some variety, fruit and veg, into my diet, so that's something, but I have an absolute weakness for bacon Supernoodles, I'm eating 2 or 3 packs a week! Poor babber is going to have the worst stuff going through to it. Food is giving me terrible reflux still, so although I am eating a lot, I am suffering after!

Have you tried Zantac or another over the counter acid reducer??


----------



## SilasLove

I'm sorry ladies. I completely know where you are coming from. I do really well with canned raviolis!! It isn't a craving per say but it always settles so well and then I don't feel so blah. :dohh: So I do end up eating that a couple times a week. Otherwise, really bland food I do okay with. Like beans and toast. Forget eating meat. A few bites and then DONE.


----------



## Buttercup84

Lily, I think 36 weeks sounds manageable and should fit in nicely with the school hols :) With DD1 I was working full-time in a nursery toddler room (1 year olds) and worked until 36 weeks. She was 12 days late so I actually got fed up waiting at home and wished i'd finished a bit later! With DD2 I worked 3 days a week in the same nursery but with different ages (covering absences, hols etc) until 38 weeks nearly and she was a full 2 weeks late which wasn't any less frustrating the second time around lol, but I felt ready to finish by then so i'll probably stop work at that point with this pregnancy too.

:hugs: so sorry again Amy, hope you're doing as well as can be expected.

Ostara, glad things are going well for you! Girl/boy twins possibly too, how cute is that! Update us when you find out for sure :thumbup:

Aww curly how cute, sounds like you'll have an active one! :D

Welcome allforthegirl! Let me know your due date and i'll add you to our list on the first page :)

Dawn, my cravings have been quite random and fleeting! Rarely for anything sweet though which is very unlike me! My appetite is quite poor at the moment which is the same as in my pregnancy with DD1. One craving I always seem to have in pregnancy though is anything vinegary/pickled, yum :)

Left, hope your scan went well? :flower:

Been at the hospital today for my little chicken's cast change, third trip to theatre with anaesthetic and she took it all in her stride bless her! Still can't believe she's going to be a big sister in March :)


----------



## bigbelly2

Buttercup... Those casts look familiar... Has your little one got clicky hips or congenital dislocation? 
H xx


----------



## bombshellmom

dawnlouise - we will see!!! lol I know a few people it was right for, but some others it wasn't so only time will tell :) cornbeef actually sounds really good right now. I've been craving chipotle really badly but we don't have one near where I live :( the struggle! i love pasta and pasta sauce :D

buttercup - awww so sweet !! hope your LO gets out of that cast soon!! adorable!


----------



## CurlyRose

allforthegirl said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome allforthegirl!
> 
> I've been eating everything still, doing better at getting some variety, fruit and veg, into my diet, so that's something, but I have an absolute weakness for bacon Supernoodles, I'm eating 2 or 3 packs a week! Poor babber is going to have the worst stuff going through to it. Food is giving me terrible reflux still, so although I am eating a lot, I am suffering after!
> 
> Have you tried Zantac or another over the counter acid reducer??Click to expand...

I am chugging gaviscon, but need to make a Drs appt anyway, so going to ask about this too. I am sometimes waking up with my throat so swollen from all the acid that I can almost feel it touching on the inside.


----------



## Buttercup84

bigbelly2 said:


> Buttercup... Those casts look familiar... Has your little one got clicky hips or congenital dislocation?
> H xx

Her left one was dislocated from birth (she was breech for ages, only turned at 38 weeks so that was probably a factor) but the pavlik harness didn't work so she had to have a closed reduction which also didn't work and then an open reduction which did thankfully. She's in this cast til November then a shorter one just on her legs til January i'm guessing so a while to go yet but luckily she's a good natured baby and it doesn't phase her too much :)


----------



## bigbelly2

Buttercup84 said:


> bigbelly2 said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup... Those casts look familiar... Has your little one got clicky hips or congenital dislocation?
> H xx
> 
> Her left one was dislocated from birth (she was breech for ages, only turned at 38 weeks so that was probably a factor) but the pavlik harness didn't work so she had to have a closed reduction which also didn't work and then an open reduction which did thankfully. She's in this cast til November then a shorter one just on her legs til January i'm guessing so a while to go yet but luckily she's a good natured baby and it doesn't phase her too much :)Click to expand...

I thought it looked familiar! 
I have had too many surgeries to mention! (Was my right hip) but unfortunately for me I need a replacement, mine was dislocated from birth but until my mom paid for me to be seen privately it wasn't detected... 18months old I was in casts... 
Apparently it happens around 24 weeks of pregnancy, my son and daughter were both fine thankfully! I caused so much mischief in my casts, I even managed to climb the stairs haha 
H xx


----------



## Buttercup84

bigbelly2 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbelly2 said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup... Those casts look familiar... Has your little one got clicky hips or congenital dislocation?
> H xx
> 
> Her left one was dislocated from birth (she was breech for ages, only turned at 38 weeks so that was probably a factor) but the pavlik harness didn't work so she had to have a closed reduction which also didn't work and then an open reduction which did thankfully. She's in this cast til November then a shorter one just on her legs til January i'm guessing so a while to go yet but luckily she's a good natured baby and it doesn't phase her too much :)Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it looked familiar!
> I have had too many surgeries to mention! (Was my right hip) but unfortunately for me I need a replacement, mine was dislocated from birth but until my mom paid for me to be seen privately it wasn't detected... 18months old I was in casts...
> Apparently it happens around 24 weeks of pregnancy, my son and daughter were both fine thankfully! I caused so much mischief in my casts, I even managed to climb the stairs haha
> H xxClick to expand...

Oh wow, it's amazing how many people you come across who've had experience with hip dysplasia even though we've never seen another little one in cast outside of the hospital! Scary how many are diagnosed late in this country, it seems they're much hotter on it on the continent especially in the scandi countries where they scan all babies at birth. Did your children have scans due to your history? We've been told the new baby will get one by 6 weeks old so just keeping fingers crossed they're fine. Our oldest didn't have it so it was a bit of a shock initially with our youngest. She's a monkey in it though, crawls and pulls up to standing now and is totally eyeing up the stairs! Now you've told me you learned to climb them in cast I think i'd best be on my guard lol!


----------



## bigbelly2

They didn't have scans initially, they were examined very in depth and then Maddy had a scan at around 6weeks, tommy was 6weeks prem so I think had extra checks but I found it strange he wasn't scanned as apparently it's more common in boys ... They can do measurements on an ultrasound now from 24weeks too! 
The amount of surgeries iv had are ridiculous due to the time lapse of diagnosis, I was bed bound for 12 months at 8 in hospital on traction, came out with an orthofix and pins on the outside of my leg, was walking (hobbling) round sainsburys and the bloody thing fell off!! Iv also got a drill piece still in my bone in my leg from a surgery lol I'm very unlucky... It affects my walking etc but this is purely because I wasn't treated early enough! 
My mom said I was a right tinker in the cast and it didn't phase me at all... I got up 21 stairs! So yes be careful lol 
H xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup My EDD is March 17th. Very cute little one.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Buttercup My EDD is March 17th. Very cute little one.

welcome to this group!! :)


----------



## littlelily

Aww, Buttercup, your Dd is such a little trooper bless her.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Buttercup your Lo has the sweetest face. I'm sorry she's been through so much but glad she takes it like a champ! 

I too have been eating not so good things for baby. Ramen cup of noodle has been one thing that I can always eat and it doesn't seem to make me sick. I feel awful because it's no good but it's the only thing that sounds even remotely appealing most of the time. I haven't been able to eat meat or sandwich bread since very early on and just thinking about it still makes my stomach turn. Good thing were getting close to 2nd tri, hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## NDH

Welcome AFTG :). We share a due date :)

Oshtara, at least your Dr is guaranteed to be right about at least one of the babies ;)

Buttercup your dd is adorable :). Its a good thing she's taking it so well. My dd had to have her hips scanned because she was persistent breech from 20 weeks and born breech vaginally as well, but luckily her hips are fine. 
BigBelly, I think DDH is actually more common in girls than boys as the form I was given at birth to take to her hip ultrasound had different risk factors and being female was on the list but not being male :shrug: regardless of gender though if there's family history of it it should definitely be checked for at 6 weeks.


----------



## SilasLove

Getting short of breath? I mean, if I did anything even remotely physical I sound like I just ran a marathon and I struggle with breathing properly. Never last too long, but is anyone else experiencing this??


----------



## CurlyRose

Buttercup, I love the expression on your DDs face in that pic, something about it is very stoic! 

NDH, yes to shortness of breath, makes me feel so unfit, even more so than I actually am! 

We did our Facebook news sharing yesterday (both have friends across the country) it was absolutely lovely to share it. So much grinning all night :)


----------



## AMP1117

So what does everyone actually consider 2'nd tri? There is so much conflicting stuff! Some say 13 weeks others say 14 weeks:dohh: I think with dd I just went with 13 weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP I think technically it is 13 weeks, you are so close!! Congrats to all those transitioning into the 2nd Trimester! :dance:

NDH right on!! Have you had a scan to confirm the date yet? I (im)patiently waiting until Sept 9th, or when ever my OB calls me for my first appt., as I always get scan with his appt.

I am feeling so down this morning....so emotional, it sucks. I just want to crawl under the covers and hide from the world.


----------



## CurlyRose

My big fat preggo book said 2nd tri began at the start of the 13th week, ie 12+1. As that makes me already second tri, I am going with it!

Got the date today for my second attempt at my dating scan, just three weeks to wait until we see our wriggler again :)


----------



## littlelily

Ooh exciting Mama Duck :) Do you think they will change your due date? They changed mine to 5 days earlier.

Allforthegirl, I feel you. Mostly feel really happy but get small periods of low or irritable which I can't explain. Weird hormones!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Left wonderin

I feel so sick today. My ms seems to be getting worse not better !!!! I just want to WANT to eat ! When I think of eating its like a chore .... Uck ....


----------



## CurlyRose

Mama Fox, their best guess made using the measurements gained from babber lying in a less than ideal position, confirmed the private scan, so would leave me as due March 6th. Actually, Buttercup, can I change my due date on the front page to 6th please, ta! I'll then update it again if the next dating scan gives a different date.


----------



## bombshellmom

Yay for everyone going into their 2nd tri! :flower: I'm not too far behind! So excited my second prenatal appointment is on the 1st, I will hopefully hear the hb <3 I want another scan to see this bub at this stage lol

allforthegirl - I have my moments like that too! Hope you feel better :hugs:

AMP - I say 13 weeks as well, I just fully consider it 2nd tri after 13 just to be in everyone's book lol.

silaslove - I too have been experiencing that, even if it's doing laundry I feel like I need to sit down!


----------



## bigbelly2

I'm back! 
Scan went really well! Heard the hb, got done great pics and she even showed me some images in 4d! Il see if I can upload tht in a bit!
I'm measuring 9weeks 4days so was put back 4 days but she's said to wait for my next scan and they will use that date as a definite. 
Baby was fast asleep but then woke up and started jiggling about and waving! 
1 week 5 days now til official 12 week scan but il be 11w2d on tht scan! 
Hope your all well.. Here's the pic 
H xx
[URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/haylebop/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/Mobile%20Uploads/image_2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## allforthegirl

bigbelly2 that is a great pic. Congrats!! So cute!!


----------



## mewolkens

SilasLove- Being out of breath is why I quit going to the gym. I've been taking the same class for 2 years and suddenly couldn't do the things that used to be routine.


----------



## littlelily

Bigbelly, awesome news and great pic :) yay!

How are you Mama Penguin? 

Yay for 2nd tri :happydance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely scan bigbelly xxx


----------



## SilasLove

I didn't realize how bad it was until we went to see Frozen on Ice and I had to walk up two flights of stairs - I was struggling so hard to breath!! Ugh. It went away fairly quickly, but dang.


----------



## bombshellmom

Great scan, bigbelly2!


----------



## littlelily

Lovely photo bombshell, your dd is a cutie :)

Any updates ladies? Anyone done anymore shopping lately. I love seeing what you are buying/making. Mama Hen, did you finish the blanket yet?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

No real updates here....... still no.more spotting!, definitely a good thing. 
I think we will buy our first something after our twelve week scan on the 8th...... not sure what to buy yet, and we probably need to sort through Isaac's old stuff too as I definitely have some 0-3 months neutral stuff, I might just buy some neutral bibs as I don't think they were in any condition to keep from Isaac.


----------



## CurlyRose

All I've bought is a few more maternity bits, another asda bra (£8!) and a couple of sets of under bump skinny jeans from new look. We have a shopping trip planned to visit the local (ish) baby shops though so we can stay planning and budgeting for the big stuff, and I am definitely going to be buying something for babber then!


----------



## Left wonderin

Nothing bought here .. My LO is only 18 months so have most of the big stuff .. Want to buy a new car seat cover , new wrap , bedding , and lots n lots of clothes lol.......


----------



## littlelily

Haven't bought anything yet. Lots of the neutral stuff is white and not much fun ( not that I want really girly or boyish stuff particularly) but a lot of what I've seen is white or grey and a bit dull. Maybe will wait til 20 wk scan. Only 6.5 weeks to wait! 

Dh and I have booked a very small babymoon to Madrid at half term (last week of October) 4 nights, well 2 in Madrid and 2 in Toledo which looks beautiful. Will be around 22 weeks so should be nice. Anyone else planning trips?


----------



## NDH

allforthegirl said:


> AMP I think technically it is 13 weeks, you are so close!! Congrats to all those transitioning into the 2nd Trimester! :dance:
> 
> NDH right on!! Have you had a scan to confirm the date yet? I (im)patiently waiting until Sept 9th, or when ever my OB calls me for my first appt., as I always get scan with his appt.
> 
> I am feeling so down this morning....so emotional, it sucks. I just want to crawl under the covers and hide from the world.

No I haven't had a scan and won't be having one at all, or possibly a brief anatomy scan just to check for any really serious issues that would require immediate medical attention and therefore affect our birth plans. I'm just using my own dates which don't leave much margin for error (we only bd once and got a bfp 10 days later ;))

I had a super emotional day yesterday too and got really yell-y when I got to the point of just being touched out. I should have just crawled under the blankets instead. But then two little people would have just come to join me :p
I hope your day got better.



littlelily said:


> Lovely photo bombshell, your dd is a cutie :)
> 
> Any updates ladies? Anyone done anymore shopping lately. I love seeing what you are buying/making. Mama Hen, did you finish the blanket yet?

I'm a bit over a quarter done - still a long way to go but I think I've made good progress. Its on hold for the weekend though as I have orders I desperately need to finish...

No shopping here yet either. 



littlelily said:


> Haven't bought anything yet. Lots of the neutral stuff is white and not much fun ( not that I want really girly or boyish stuff particularly) but a lot of what I've seen is white or grey and a bit dull. Maybe will wait til 20 wk scan. Only 6.5 weeks to wait!
> 
> Dh and I have booked a very small babymoon to Madrid at half term (last week of October) 4 nights, well 2 in Madrid and 2 in Toledo which looks beautiful. Will be around 22 weeks so should be nice. Anyone else planning trips?

Sounds like a lovely holiday! Sadly no trips for us in the forseeable future.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm still waiting to find out when my 12 week scan appointment will be. 

I bought some maternity leggings, some shorts and bras awhile ago, but so far most of my clothes still fit ok- I just look a bit fat in them! 

We probably won't by anything for the baby until we have the 20 week scan. I doubt I'll make anything- that's not my sort of thing! My mom said she was going to start knitting again so I'm sure she'll make things.

We just got back from a holiday- a Mediterranean cruise with a few days in Venice before and after it- so we're not planning anymore big trips. I think we'll do some weekend trips away just the two of us but within the UK.


----------



## bigbelly2

well told everyone last night, now its on facebook it must be official right lol

when we told our little boy he looked at the pics and said wow I didn't know a kidney bean looked like that (he knew I had a kidney infection and presumed it was a pic of that as that's where wed told him we had been bless him....
he the proceeded to say it best be a boy and itl will be born called max haha

heres the other pic where they showed me In 3d/4d...

https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/Mobile%20Uploads/image_3.jpg


----------



## bigbelly2

oh my days my friend has just messaged me to say that if you look at the pic on the left it looks like the baby has the biggest willy ever lol its the connection to the placenta but my god its very realistic if you look haha
I cant stop giggling

h xx


----------



## littlelily

bigbelly2 said:


> oh my days my friend has just messaged me to say that if you look at the pic on the left it looks like the baby has the biggest willy ever lol its the connection to the placenta but my god its very realistic if you look haha
> I cant stop giggling
> 
> h xx

Ha ha! How funny. How do you feel now it's 'official' big belly?

We still haven't told many people, mainly because we haven't seen them. There are still a few close friends I'd like to tell face to face so will wait til I see them before telling everyone I think. But one of my best Friends is coming tonight for the weekend so am looking forward to telling her. So nice when you have a scan to show people too.


----------



## allforthegirl

NDH so different in different places. Here if there is no/low risk you get two scans. One at 12 weeks to check for a risk of Downs and the one at 20 weeks to make sure baby has all its parts, then that's it. I'm high risk and usually get anywhere from 5-15 or more depending. But I doubt I will get that many this time around. Specially science my last two weren't affected. 

We don't plan on telling people for a while. Do t want to hear all the negative comments we have endured in the past. We just want to enjoy this part just to the two of us.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We are anouncing officially after the scan but we saw some friends today and told them, anyhow it turns out they are due their second child two weeks after our second is due   xxx


----------



## bigbelly2

littlelily said:


> bigbelly2 said:
> 
> 
> oh my days my friend has just messaged me to say that if you look at the pic on the left it looks like the baby has the biggest willy ever lol its the connection to the placenta but my god its very realistic if you look haha
> I cant stop giggling
> 
> h xx
> 
> Ha ha! How funny. How do you feel now it's 'official' big belly?
> 
> We still haven't told many people, mainly because we haven't seen them. There are still a few close friends I'd like to tell face to face so will wait til I see them before telling everyone I think. But one of my best Friends is coming tonight for the weekend so am looking forward to telling her. So nice when you have a scan to show people too.Click to expand...

It feels a bit more real now lol
I asked at the scan about telling my son and she said that once the pregnancy has got to 8weeks the risk of mc goes down to 98% and most people wait to make the announcement until after their first scan as that's when they know if all is ok and see the hb etc so she told us as we'd had ours early to go ahead and announce! 

I'm still getting funny tummy pains, it may be pcos or just part and parcel, I'm not sure. Not bought anything at all either. 
Were hoping to book a week away in Spain oct half term with the kids (were desperate for a hol, last was our honey moon 14 months ago)lily your hol sounds lovely! 

How are you all announcing to everyone your news? 
H xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not buying anything until we know what we are having. I have all the major stuff already, but of course I will be buying pink if we are blessed with a girl, other wise we are good. 

I would love to know what we are having before we tell my mother and family. Because then we can tell her by showing her or tell her she finally gets a pink one to hold hahaha. It would break her "are you crazy?" comments.


----------



## SilasLove

We announced after an early scan since we saw the heartbeat. Honestly, I knew I would tell people if something went wrong anyway, so I decided I wasn't going to keep it this big secret. The only downfall is everyone thinks I'm much farther than I am since they have known for a while. I have to be like "nope, just 11 weeks yet". 

We did a picture of our kids via Facebook. Honestly, told my mom from the start, along with DHs immediate family but Ihave such a big family it was impossible tto tell everyone in person so Facebook was my best and most convenient option.


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily said:


> Lovely photo bombshell, your dd is a cutie :)
> 
> Any updates ladies? Anyone done anymore shopping lately. I love seeing what you are buying/making. Mama Hen, did you finish the blanket yet?

Thanks girl!! :) she was wearing these gloves we use for this elderly lady that lives with us :rofl:
I'm not doing any shopping either until we know the gender! I might get a changing table since I love the cherry wood and the bassinet thing that sticks on the side of the bed! but that's probably all until the scan :flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

Curly, lol I know she does like quite serious! She's usually quite smiley for the camera but I think the anaesthetic was still wearing off at that point, or she was cross that I disturbed her snacking :haha:

bigbelly, cute scans especially your 3D one!

Lily that sounds like it'll be a lovely trip, i'd really like to go to Madrid one day :)

I finally told my parents and sister today... They seemed pleased but surprised which I did expect! :winkwink: We'll tell OH's family on Monday as it's his birthday and we're visiting them. I'm also going to tell a few friends and our family will be free to tell their close friends/other family but i'm not putting anything on Facebook yet. Not sure when we will. I announced on there right after the 12 week scan with both girls but I just don't feel in any real rush to this time.


----------



## NDH

AftG, most women here get at least 3. I had 4 with my first and more than I can remember with my second but I have reservations about their use so I'm opting out this time.

We've still not told my parents and each only have one one friend who knows. Not sure when we'll start telling people but I'll probably do a Facebook post on my would be due date in October. I've had 4 consecutive miscarriages - this baby was conceived on the cycle that started the same day as my first due date, and yesterday was my second. 
Actually I think I'll start telling people at 13 weeks when I'll finally have left first tri :haha:


----------



## mewolkens

I moved to a different state and started a new job. The biggest downside is I have to go 4 weeks without insurance, and no 12 week scan. I may go to a private 3d/4d place just to see that everything's okay. It's going to be a long month.


----------



## bombshellmom

I know it's bad but this pregnancy has me craving root beer and dr pepper. I limit myself to half a can a day which I think is pretty good while still allowing myself to taste my craving :)

It's horrible though - if I don't eat the MOMENT I get hungry it all goes down hill, quickly! I start getting chills, nausea, feeling like I'm going to faint, shaky, the whole enchilada. But I am pretty sure that's just the low blood sugar acting up even worse now since I'm pregnant!
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## littlelily

bombshellmom said:


> I know it's bad but this pregnancy has me craving root beer and dr pepper. I limit myself to half a can a day which I think is pretty good while still allowing myself to taste my craving :)
> 
> It's horrible though - if I don't eat the MOMENT I get hungry it all goes down hill, quickly! I start getting chills, nausea, feeling like I'm going to faint, shaky, the whole enchilada. But I am pretty sure that's just the low blood sugar acting up even worse now since I'm pregnant!
> Anyone else experiencing this?

Yes bombshell, I get this too. Not chills but light headed and shaky, it's horrible. Was really hungry last night when we went with friends for dinner and was really looking forward to it but could only eat about half my plate, felt full and bloated and a bit sick. So irritating. Just have to have small meals/snacks throughout the day.

Mama Penguin, that sounds like a lot to cope with. Are you ok? Are you happy about the new job? It's not great but I guess 4 weeks isn't too long to go without insurance. A private scan sounds a good idea to make sure everything is ok with baby and reassure you.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm a teacher & just returned to work this week :cry: it's been an exhausting week. Still debating on whether to do the genetic testing... We didn't for DD, but since they went from quad screen to a blood test, I'm considering it for this one. DH is still against it. Anyone else?


----------



## Fezzle

We're getting the combined screening test at the 12 week scan, which includes a blood test and the nuchal measurement. My scan date is 10 Sept. We've told family and close friends, and I've told necessary people at work, but we're waiting to get the results of that screening test before telling most people.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We are also getting the combined screening at the 12 week scan (8th sept), to be fair I have agreed to it but if the results come back high risk for downs syndrome we wouldn't have further tests to confirm, or rule it out. I guess we could just prepare ourselves that we were maybe at higher risk. I think based on age my risk factor was 1 in 460 (I'm 34).


----------



## BellaRosa8302

See, that's the test we opted out of with our DD. The reason im considering a t this time is they're simply yes/no to each possible complication (as opposed to "1 in 450" as you said dawn - that would drive me crazy - which is why we decided not to with DD). And all based on a blood test. But I'm also just... Not sure if it's better to know about complications ahead of time bs when the baby is born.


----------



## Fezzle

We'll do the Harmony test if the risk is high, but not the CVS or amniocentesis. I'm 39 so my risk will already be elevated, so I'll take that into account to decide how likely it really seems once we get the combined test results back.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think here they still don't give us a straight yes or no at least that's my understanding. Maybe you have a different 'better' test there. I think our tests can more accurately predict your chances so rather than the stock 1 in 450 based on age it could come back as 1 in 20 for example, so when I think about it I'm not fully sure why I'm having it as hearing 1 in 20 for example would freak me more than the one based on age........... All that said if memory serves me right from Isaac i think my predicted risk was 1 in 500 and something but after the tests came back as 1 in 1000...... something for me to consider I guess 
xxx




BellaRosa8302 said:


> See, that's the test we opted out of with our DD. The reason im considering a t this time is they're simply yes/no to each possible complication (as opposed to "1 in 450" as you said dawn - that would drive me crazy - which is why we decided not to with DD). And all based on a blood test. But I'm also just... Not sure if it's better to know about complications ahead of time bs when the baby is born.


----------



## Buttercup84

I had the NT scan/bloods. Did the same with the girls as i've always thought if there was a chance of Down's syndrome/other complications that the test picked up i'd like to be mentally prepared. Not sure what we would have done regarding further testing, I think it's something we would have had to decide on if we'd been faced with it. I've been low risk with all 3 pregnancies thankfully, with my DDs they gave me an actual figure but this time I just got a letter with 'Lower Risk' stated in it.


----------



## CurlyRose

We will be having these quad test as babber wouldn't lie right for nuchal bit. We've already decided that we will keep it even if downs is high risk, I wouldn't want an invasive test, but would be happy for further scans, as they can sometimes see more physical signs of chromosomal difficulties. We only want to know so that we can be prepared if babber might need extra support after the birth, as it would affect where I give birth if we know we will need a hospital.


----------



## littlelily

Same as all the UK ladies, I've had bloods/NT measurement taken and they give you low or high risk which does translate to a number but only call you in for extra tests if you come up high (which I haven't). Do whatever will cause you less stress Bella.

How is everyone today? I'm back at school tomorrow after 6 wks off and dreading it. Trying to plan what to tell my head teacher.Plus planning snacks and how to get through my days without as much caffeine!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I slept horribly last night. Got up to pee twice, and then third time before 3am I couldn't go back to sleep. Around 4:30 i finally just decided to get up and read and have some hot tea.....Well started to read and the tea made me very very nauseous. So I ate a mint tums, crawled back into my bed around 5:15am. Then to top it all off I got back up with my LO at 6:50am......I tried to talk to my DH about getting up but he is so hard to wake up, I just got up with him. I did however finally coax him out of bed around 7:30am so I could go back. I did have to get up (or so I thought) so DH could go to Physio, but apparently he doesn't have to go until 1pm :grr: I could have kept sleeping..... I have couple things left to do before my older boys go to school tomorrow, so I am dragging DH with me. HA!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm am feeling a bit sick today, but nothing too intense, thankfully. I am exhausted though, assuming these things will ease off once I am officially in 2nd tri, or at least a couple weeks in - I hope. I would like to have some energy...and feel like a normal person again.


----------



## AMP1117

So even though I asked at my 12 week scan last week if my due date from 8 weeks was still accurate, and them telling me yes, I look online at my chart (my OB has an online patient portal where you can see their notes) I see notes that says gestational age 12.4 (12 weeks 4 days) edd 3/3/2016....so I guess they moved my dd up 2 days without telling me?

Can you please change my date to March 3!:happydance:


----------



## AMP1117

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but I'm a teacher & just returned to work this week :cry: it's been an exhausting week. Still debating on whether to do the genetic testing... We didn't for DD, but since they went from quad screen to a blood test, I'm considering it for this one. DH is still against it. Anyone else?

I'm doing for dh peace of mind. So far first part of screening looks good


----------



## bombshellmom

Second prenatal appointment tomorrow! I'm nervous! So afraid of having a missed miscarriage, worried I haven't been eating enough or properly for baby or that I'm not drinking enough fluids, etc. :nope:
I really hope that if they don't give me a scan I can at least hear baby's heartbeat on the Doppler just to ease my mind. I don't really "feel" pregnant at all. I know that's probably normal for 10 weeks but I haven't really had too horrible of morning sickness, like I did with DD and my mc. For some reason it really worries me. :(


----------



## ruby83

bombshellmom said:


> Second prenatal appointment tomorrow! I'm nervous! So afraid of having a missed miscarriage, worried I haven't been eating enough or properly for baby or that I'm not drinking enough fluids, etc. :nope:
> I really hope that if they don't give me a scan I can at least hear baby's heartbeat on the Doppler just to ease my mind. I don't really "feel" pregnant at all. I know that's probably normal for 10 weeks but I haven't really had too horrible of morning sickness, like I did with DD and my mc. For some reason it really worries me. :(

Try not to stress hon! I know it is hard, but I "lost" my pregnancy symptoms at 8 weeks with my DS and this pregnancy, i had some nausea which went away quickly and now just tired, hungry and bloated by the end of the day. I am sure your OB will either scan or doppler you! Are you having a 12 week scan?


----------



## MrsWag

Hello ladies!

I have been more of a lurker the past few weeks as after 3 losses I was terrified of another but I had my 12w scan today and all is looking good! Saw baby wriggling around and have had my due date changed to 8th March (if I could be update on the first page?) so happy and excited! Can't wait to tell my family and friends now and join you ladies properly


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Second prenatal appointment tomorrow! I'm nervous! So afraid of having a missed miscarriage, worried I haven't been eating enough or properly for baby or that I'm not drinking enough fluids, etc. :nope:
> I really hope that if they don't give me a scan I can at least hear baby's heartbeat on the Doppler just to ease my mind. I don't really "feel" pregnant at all. I know that's probably normal for 10 weeks but I haven't really had too horrible of morning sickness, like I did with DD and my mc. For some reason it really worries me. :(

I know how you feel, as I am terrified that could happen to me too. Though I am still waking up so often to pee at night and all freaking day. Oh and my bbs are angry most days. Are you not having any symptoms at all? No frequent peeing? No achy bbs? No cramping or pulling?


----------



## allforthegirl

MrsWag said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I have been more of a lurker the past few weeks as after 3 losses I was terrified of another but I had my 12w scan today and all is looking good! Saw baby wriggling around and have had my due date changed to 8th March (if I could be update on the first page?) so happy and excited! Can't wait to tell my family and friends now and join you ladies properly

Congrats on the great scan!!


----------



## busybee98

Hey ladies. I've been posting on the April thread as my edd is Mar 31 but I'm 9w 5d today and feel not nauseous for first time in a month it's getting me worried. Did any of u have nausea subside around then? Yesterday had some cramping spoke to Dr she said it's ok but the lack of nausea making me nervous. Anyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

busybee98 said:


> Hey ladies. I've been posting on the April thread as my edd is Mar 31 but I'm 9w 5d today and feel not nauseous for first time in a month it's getting me worried. Did any of u have nausea subside around then? Yesterday had some cramping spoke to Dr she said it's ok but the lack of nausea making me nervous. Anyone else?

It is completely normal to have good and bad days as you get closer and closer to the 2nd trimester.


----------



## SilasLove

Weeks 9 and 10 were pretty good for me MS wise. But week 11 it kicked back in full force. :( 

I wouldn't worry too much. xx


----------



## bombshellmom

ruby - thanks!! I am trying lol I'm not sure what my doctor is going to do, I know I'm going to say yes to that screening for downs so hopefully I get the ultrasound today! 

allforthegirl - I'm still peeing and feel pulling when I sneeze/get up too fast so I'm sure those are good signs still! last night I couldn't sleep at all just felt super uncomfy in my lower abdomen - felt kinda like growing? not sure how to explain it lol. I feel better today though about it, trying to stay calm before the appointment grr!! Why do we worry so much lol

Welcome to the new ladies! :flower:


----------



## busybee98

Thanks ladies. Trying not to worry. It's so hard though.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies 

Asda maternity has 20% off till 5th sept if you use code maternity20 at checkout. Not sure if it needs to be capitals or not as not tried it yet. Going to do an order tomorrow


----------



## AMP1117

busybee98 said:


> Hey ladies. I've been posting on the April thread as my edd is Mar 31 but I'm 9w 5d today and feel not nauseous for first time in a month it's getting me worried. Did any of u have nausea subside around then? Yesterday had some cramping spoke to Dr she said it's ok but the lack of nausea making me nervous. Anyone else?

Throughout this whole pregnancy I will have days where I have no nausea at all...then days where I have mild nausea...and then there are days like today where I gag or retch, but so far I have avoided actually puking:sick:


----------



## littlelily

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Asda maternity has 20% off till 5th sept if you use code maternity20 at checkout. Not sure if it needs to be capitals or not as not tried it yet. Going to do an order tomorrow

Thanks Dawn! And welcome Mrs Wag and Busybee :)

How did it go bombshell? Well, I hope.

First day back at school today and was hungry and tired all day! Told my head teacher and some colleagues about baby though and took scan pic to show too which was lovely. Really need an early one tonight and every night as energy is low and its going to be so busy the next 6 months! Just hope keeping busy will make the weeks feel faster. 6 weeks until 20 week scan which is half way!


----------



## bigbelly2

I invested in a belly band today! Hopefully u can wear my normal clothes for longer and my tummy is a better shape lol

I watched eastenders last night and broke my heart.

Looked at a doona buggy today (have a quick look see wht you think) 

Felt terrible all day, really Shakey and sicky, going to Cadbury world on thur, not looking forward to it!

Anyway I won't bore you, il be off, hope your all doing well 
Hxx


----------



## Linkerland

Hi girls! I wanted to join you all :) after 5 years of trying, pcos, ovarian drilling, and lots of fertility meds. I am over excited to say im expecting! My due date is March 11th. I can't wait to find out the sex. But won't be able to till the 25th. I'm going to be doing a private 3d/4d scan then. I'll be 16 weeks. Congrats to all expecting mommies! So exciting :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Well DH pissed me off and bailed going to my appointment last minute because he thought something was wrong with his car. I ended up calling my mom to take me and was 15 minutes late.

Heard baby's heartbeat it was 156bmp this time. I go back in 2 weeks for my 12 week scan :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Welcome new and returning ladies! 

I've been reading and keeping up with what's going on, but too tired to post. Nearly at the end of the harshest shift pattern I've had in a long while, so glad first tri energy drain is no more, I just feel ordinary levels of exhaustion instead!

Bombshell, pleased you got to hear the hb, hope you feel more reassured now :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay bombshell! Glad all is well! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Right on Bombshellmomma what a great HB!!


----------



## AMP1117

Oh coffee...you and I were never great friends...but I sure could use you now....:coffee:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> Oh coffee...you and I were never great friends...but I sure could use you now....:coffee:

You are more than welcome to have a cup or two. They say it is safe as long as you aren't drinking a crazy amount everyday, but to have one or two cups a day is completely safe. So enjoy it if you want it. :winkwink:


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Oh coffee...you and I were never great friends...but I sure could use you now....:coffee:
> 
> You are more than welcome to have a cup or two. They say it is safe as long as you aren't drinking a crazy amount everyday, but to have one or two cups a day is completely safe. So enjoy it if you want it. :winkwink:Click to expand...

I tend to drink soda with it being so hot...I know not very healthy but it has less caffeine than coffee at least and Ill just sip a bit from a bottle throughout the day :blush: Then I feel like I need to drink a bunch of water to counter act it


----------



## CurlyRose

Oooh, forgot to add earlier, I had my first "I didn't know you were expecting" from someone who works in my building the other day. I am absolutely huge already, which is surprising as according to the person that did my 12 week scan I am one of the retroverted uterus club! Some of it is fat, but I am dreading it continuing at this pace, I won't be able to fit behind the wheel of my car in a few months if it does!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thanks ladies :flower:

curlyrose - so sorry you've been so tired lately! I start my job on 9/21 so I'm sure I'll be right there with you!


----------



## Fezzle

I start teaching again on 21/9- I was hoping I'd feel a lot better once past 12 weeks, but so far my symptoms seem to be getting worse if anything so I'm not hopeful!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi MrsWag and Linkerland, congrats and welcome! :flower:
Had a bit of an eventful bank holiday weekend as DD2 has already weakened her cast so I had to take her to A&E on Sunday where we were fobbed off by a doctor and told it was fine :nope: Rang the hip nurse on Tuesday and she told us to come in and the plaster room would put a bar on so that's what we did this morning! Lucky the hospital is only 5 minutes away really :thumbup: It feels pretty solid now so fingers crossed we can stay away from the hospital until the next cast change :winkwink:
Pregnancy wise I still feel fairly yucky, not always nausea just a general 'pregnant' feeling I suppose. I'm solidly in second tri now which feels crazy (this pregnancy is flying by for me, can't believe i'm due in 6 months!!) but as yet haven't had my burst of energy. Come to think of it I don't think I had it with my other 2 pregnancies either :haha:
Hope you're all keeping well :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh Fezzle, me too! I started back on August 26th, so I'm 7 days in! And of course my nausea is getting worse rather than better... I spent last weekend recovering from the exhaustion of working all week! :haha:


----------



## NDH

I'm 12 weeks today! I can't believe it. After what seems like a year in the first trimester (I got a long awaited bfp October 4, and since then have been pregnant for all but 2 months technically, considering pregnancy is counted from AF) I finally just have one more week to go until second tri!

We're going to tell my parents on the weekend and then slowly start telling other family at 13 weeks.


----------



## Fezzle

I'm starting to get really excited about telling people! We've told our families (but not DH's brother yet) and close friends we've seen in person already. I have to tell a couple people at work today, and even though it's for boring planning stuff, I'm just glad to tell more people! I've been saying for ages I didn't want to do a FB announcement, but now I'm starting to reconsider. It probably won't be until after we have the screening results though.


----------



## SilasLove

Weeks 10-12 were pretty bad for me ms wise. I'm having more good days tho, so that makes me happy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Woot woot 12 weeks today!!


----------



## bombshellmom

silaslove - sorry 10-12 weeks were pretty bad for you!! hoping you're starting to feel a bit better!

allforthegirl - yay for 12 weeks!!!


AFM - I'm 11 weeks today! My ms hasn't been too horrible overall, so far I think this has been my easiest pregnancy. Don't get me wrong the nausea is awful when I do get it I hate being nauseous but it's not really all day it's just in the morning and normally subsides when I eat. I have been getting wicked heartburn though. Have only thrown up once this entire pregnancy and with DD I had been throwing up almost everyday by 9 weeks at least. 
I haven't gained any weight yet, I'm not overly hungry like I normally am when pregnant. I notice sometimes I cant even finish my plate. I eat pretty normal and moderate. Anyone else noticing this?

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm the same bombshell, appetite has really decreased and I don't crave sweet things much at all which is usually my big weakness! I felt the same with DD1 but not really with DD2.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sort of....I am hungry but get full fast, yet sometimes still hungry....Not sure what that is about....I just try not and over indulge.


----------



## littlelily

Just hungry all the time and very tired. Was feeling much more energetic but now back at work, feel like I've been hit by a bus by 4:00pm. Went shopping to a huge shopping centre after work today because none of my work clothes fit (aaaaagh!) But it was so busy there and didn't get home til 7pm and now I feel dead. So glad it's nearly the weekend. What is everyone up to?

Nice to hear lots of you sharing your news with people, so exciting isn't it? But weird that baby will be here in 6 months and you're only just telling them.


----------



## NDH

I'm always starving but not able to eat as much in one sitting as I usually can (I often eat as much as my hubby who is twice my size :haha:) so I am snacking a lot.

I've been pretty lucky on the ms front, I only had 4 or so weeks of horrible nausea (no vomiting thankfully) before I figured out the herbs from my TCM were making it worse and I stopped taking them. I've been feeling pretty good for a couple weeks but heartburn has started a few days now I'm feeling constantly nauseous again from it. 

My baby is worth it my baby is worth it my baby is worth it...


----------



## bigbelly2

My taste buds have chAnged also, I'm not eating as much chocolate/sugary things and I'm craving proper home cooked meals. I don't like crisps but ready salted are my new best friend lol 
Iv not been sick either but the nauseous feeling isn't nice at all! Seems to arrive around 11ish and linger most of the day, it helps when I eat but then I get more hungry lol 

Have any of u looked at any buggys yet? Check out doona pram, if u watch the video ul see why I'm considering it (I'm disabled, awaiting a hip replacement so think it may help) let me know what you think or if anyone has one? 

H xx


----------



## NDH

I've just looked it up and its very intriguing. Unfortunately its not actually good for newborns to be in car seats for longer than necessary and I can see people using them as their only prank for their baby until they get too big and cause lots of developmental issues as a result. I haven't used a lean more than a handful of times really but I wouldn't buy a travel system for the same reason I wouldn't use that one. 
I can see it coming in handy for quick trips or when travelling but imo its an awfully big expense when you'd still have to have a normal pram that lies flat for regular use.


----------



## Fezzle

I've felt really picky about what food sounds good. I seem to need food as soon as I get hungry, but then as soon as I'm not hungry anymore I don't want to eat anymore. 

I haven't looked at prams at all- I got an email from Mothercare today advertising some new prams and it made me realise how little I know! DH said plenty of time for that later.


----------



## bigbelly2

NDH said:


> I've just looked it up and its very intriguing. Unfortunately its not actually good for newborns to be in car seats for longer than necessary and I can see people using them as their only prank for their baby until they get too big and cause lots of developmental issues as a result. I haven't used a lean more than a handful of times really but I wouldn't buy a travel system for the same reason I wouldn't use that one.
> I can see it coming in handy for quick trips or when travelling but imo its an awfully big expense when you'd still have to have a normal pram that lies flat for regular use.

See that's the thing because of my leg I can't walk very far at all, can't do a weekly shop at the supermarket as I can't get all the way round. My car is a god send so it will be for quick trips to and from, dropping older kids off at after school activities etc 
Most of the time il be at home or at friends houses etc it's a way of making my travels a bit easier really 
H xx


----------



## NDH

Sounds like it would be ideal for you then :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a B.O.B. jogging stroller (pram), and I love it. I love going for walks, so it is perfect for me.


----------



## CurlyRose

Can I ask how much people spent/are planning to spend on prams and the like? They seem so very expensive, but if it really is a case of getting what you pay for then I will budget for it, as I am for a decent car seat. We are going on our first proper baby browse in a couple of weeks, but I just want to be prepared as this is going to be a big spend and could have a big impact on how easy I can get about after babber.


----------



## allforthegirl

I know that I am in a different country, but in my experience, the more I have paid for a stroller the better it was. I paid close to $600 for the one I have now.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

For my son we brought a mothercare my4 (nearly 3 years ago) it cost about £300 with maxi cosi pebble car seat. The car seat was great the pram less so. Air filled tires that frequently got punctures. We eventually paid to replace tires and get them filled with some anti puncture stuff so tire issue resolved. The frame broke twice, both times in warranty but mothercare grumbled about fixing it. We kept that pram till he outgrew it at 15 months *he is tall*. We then got a baby jogger city mini gt 3 wheeler it's a great pram think it cost £299 (off top of head) and had to buy rain cover seperatly but the seat is huge, he is nearly 3 (in 4 year clothes) and still fits In his pram for a sleep if he nods off. It's a dream to push, even one handed and he weighs 2.5 stone. It's a heavy pram but feels solidly made. Has a lifetime guarantee on frame. One year in a screw snapped (probably our fault for bumping it up and down our doorstep with Isaac in it) John lewis just gave us a new pram no problems. It has a one handed fold, I really love it. 
For baby we got a maxi cosi elea bargain on ebay. I went for this as it was such a bargain and can parent face, which the baby jogger can't do unless you buy a seperate carrycot and once they outgrow that they need to forward face. 
But if your looking for recommendations on brand check out baby jogger. In our experience the more you pay the better the pram. I walk a lot so a good quality pram was essential.


----------



## littlelily

I am planning to find the pram we want in a store then hope to find it second hand for half the price. Will buy car seat new but plan to get as much as we can 'nearly new' with big items as they are all so expensive.

Oh and love the look of the baby jogger Dawn, looks great, might try to get one then buy carry cot so can have it from birth. Also like Mamas and Papas Sola - which I think Buttercup suggested?? Need something which folds tiny for my yaris boot. There are tons of Sola's on gumtree/eBay in really good condition too so hope it's suitable when we check it out in the shop.


----------



## mewolkens

I caved and went to one of those keepsake ultrasound places.
https://i60.tinypic.com/2wfo02t.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

So cute!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Love the photo mama penguin! 

I have my stroller/car seat all picked out. It'll be just about $400. I did a lot of research in crash ratings and safety testing before deciding but I feel good about my decision. Can't believe I get to real search baby stuff :) still on cloud 9!


----------



## CurlyRose

Lovely scan pic mama penguin! It's so clear :)

I am planning to do separate car seat to pram stuff as I want to keep babber rear facing for as long as possible (planning up to age 4), so the seat will cost a small fortune, but that's ok. Means I don't need a whole travel system though and I have been struggling to find much that is nice and isn't a whole system, looks like I need to reconsider our budget though, this kid is going to ruin us! (Not a surprise)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely clear scan picture mama penguin. Xxxx


----------



## littlelily

Lovely scan mama Penguin! When are you moving?


----------



## littlelily

Ok, random question, but has anyone bought maternity knickers?! Or shall I just get next size up? My normal ones are digging into hips and just uncomfortable now.


----------



## SilasLove

I honestly have no idea as far as baby gear and such. I figure I'll get it done at some point, lol. I'm just starting to feel comfortable and safe with this pregnancy to consider buying stuff.


----------



## bigbelly2

id just go up a size 
h xx


----------



## NDH

I've never had to wear maternity underwear or go up a size either, but I also just wear basic cotton ones that aren't too tight fitting (I can only wear 100% cotton or linen clothing, at least on my bottom half. The itching from other fabric contents doesn't bother me as much above the waist :p) so they have more room for my bump.


----------



## mewolkens

Littlelily: That's the nuts part, I already did! From learning hubby got a new job to moving half way across the country was a 13 day turnaround.


----------



## Fezzle

Great clear scan, mama penguin!


----------



## azure girl

I need to try a few seats at babies r us to see which fits best next to DS's RFing Britax Clicktight in our Honda CR-V. My top contenders are the Chicco Key fit 30 or the Graco Snugride 30, whichever puzzled better will be what I buy. Although the new Britax B-Safe has a narrow base, so I may try that one just for kicks and giggles.

For a stroller, I think I want the Baby Jogger City Select with the second seat as an in line double. Then, when DS gets older, I can get the stroller board.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so my whole time buying maternity stuff, I have always been told to buy in the same size you are now. So if you wear M undies now, then you should buy M maternity undies. Last pg was the very first time buying maternity undies. I bought M thinking that is what I needed but Sm was a better fit for me, as I was a sm before pg. But the ones I bought are cotton and stretchy and so dang comfortable. So best ask your maternity store attendant, they will know best. ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

I'm really hating these hormones right about now!

I'm so irritable and bitchy and cant stand DH right now. He's making me so mad. I just cant help but feel some resentment towards him. He said some pretty shitty things to me last week, and I'm always keeping my mouth shut about him staying up for days straight without sleep, often going to bed alone because hes up talking with his friends online or outside talking and drinking with my father in law. It's starting to really get to me because I feel like he never spends any time with me. I've talked to him about it over and over and yet no changes. 

I'm about at wits end right now. I asked DH if he would kindly go to the gas station that's up the road and get me a root beer since I've been helping watch/feed this elderly lady that lives with us (normally MIL is the sole caretaker of her but MIL has something to do today so I offered to sit with her) and DH's friend came over, meanwhile I'm sitting here for 3 hours waiting for DH to finally go get me a root beer, and when he finally leaves he leaves with his friend and they've been gone for over an hour for something that should have taken literally 5 minutes at most. I can't stand the waiting up anymore. I'm at my breaking point with these emotions.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bombshell wow :grr: I feel for you I have had days where my DH has been very selfish and then talk to him yet nothing seems to change. I have had to research how to talk to him. I can't say it has helped tons but he has decided to change for himself. And really that is what we have to figure out when we have this type of man. Then once we have communicated what we need from them , we must sit back and figure out how we can do to change too. :hugs: it can be a very lonely life for sure. Super big hugs girl. And we are here for you when need to vent.


----------



## bombshellmom

Thank you allforthegirl!! Although I do feel super whiny when I vent, it feels good to just spill it all out to someone. 
:wacko: I feel like I'm psycho in pregnancy or something :nope: like I think my reasons for being pissed are valid but I think I just don't know how to control my feelings :( that's the worst part about these hormones they make my normal crazy seem like nothing!! I'm like super bitch 2000.


----------



## allforthegirl

I get the same way at times. Then once it happens I'm like what the heck was that for?!?!


----------



## Buttercup84

I've never needed maternity underwear I have to say, I've always just got the size up and that's worked out OK :)

The pram/stroller we have is the Baby Jogger City Select. It was £500 nearly new from a local facebook friend who is a bit of a pramaholic, I think new with all the accessories it has would be over £700. I like how the lower child isn't in the shopping basket and/or really low down like with some tandems. The travel system type pram we bought for DD1 (and now reusing for DD2) is the Mamas & Papas Sola which was £300 for the pram itself (my parents bought it though) and I bought the carrycot and carseat adaptors secondhand. A friend of mine got a nearly new Sola with carrycot and carseat for £200, there are definitely bargains to be had as some ladies seem to get fed up of prams really quickly and resell barely used ones to fund whatever new one they have their eye on!

Regarding the Doona, the concept seems great and very innovative but I found this review which might be worth a read for anyone considering it:
https://www.bestbuggy.co.uk/2014/07/doona-car-seat-stroller-review-by-best-buggy/

Lovely scan mewolkens, looks like a boy possibly going by the nub :D

:hugs: bombshell, feeling the hormones here too it really sucks... I'm such a cow at the moment I wish I could snap out of it :wacko: Hope you got your root beer in the end!


----------



## bombshellmom

mewolkens said:


> I caved and went to one of those keepsake ultrasound places.
> https://i60.tinypic.com/2wfo02t.jpg

You can see baby so well in that photo!! amazing!


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - lol my thoughts exactly!

buttercup - I did get my root beer actually :rofl: I'm sorry you ladies are feelin it too, it definitely is the pits. :nope:


----------



## ruby83

Hi ladies, sorry but can i go back onto the pram talk- My son will be 26 months when baby is born. I have a Bugaboo Cameleon and was thinking of just getting the board attachment. We also have a stroller which we could put DS in when I am out with my hubby. Do you guys think this will suffice or should I look at a double stroller also? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Good question ruby !!! Ill be interested in the replys ! My LO will be 25 months when LO,arrives ... The double stroller or not is question . I plan on wearing baby for thefirst couple of months when out and about ( hoping baby co-operates ;) and likes it !! But I'm thinking maybe ill still need a double buggy . Would be really interested to hear anyone who has any experience of this :)


----------



## ruby83

I have a baby carrier too but I also have a small frame and weak shoulders so always struggled with it for long periods. Was just looking at the mountain buggy duet and the bugaboo donkey duo. Both look good . I'm not a fan of the prams that stick the toddler basically in the carry basket underneath. Too squishy


----------



## littlelily

Sorry, no advice on prams from me, being a first timer. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

I'm finding that dh is way more hormonal than me! He swings from excited, wanting to make nursery plans etc to worries about finances, that it's the end to holidays and evenings out. Very moody and unpredictable at the moment. He's doing my head in! Grrrrr....rant over, sorry.


----------



## allforthegirl

littlelily said:


> Sorry, no advice on prams from me, being a first timer.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok.
> 
> I'm finding that dh is way more hormonal than me! He swings from excited, wanting to make nursery plans etc to worries about finances, that it's the end to holidays and evenings out. Very moody and unpredictable at the moment. He's doing my head in! Grrrrr....rant over, sorry.


:rofl: yup my man has done the same things to me in the past....I am just waiting for some sort of comment from him for this one. I am not laughing at you, more at the fact that this is a very typical "man" thing to do. Men are all about finances. "Money money money"


----------



## stuckinoki

allforthegirl said:


> I have a B.O.B. jogging stroller (pram), and I love it. I love going for walks, so it is perfect for me.

That's what I'm wanting. Bob is offering a free britax car seat with jogger purchase! Our friend is giving us her old peg perego but I'm not sure I want it. It's bulky and heavy and huge, but it does convert to a high chair and bassinet!

Glad to hear you love yours, I like to ask around before making any big purchases.


----------



## Fezzle

I had a quick look at prams online, but it made me realise I need to actually see some in person. DH won't talk about buying anything baby related (or names, nursery plans, a new car etc) until we have the scan on Thursday. He just says we have plenty of time for all that.


----------



## Buttercup84

My age gap with the girls was 2y9m and we didn't have a double and never missed having one. We had a buggy board but even that barely got used after the first few months. I found dd1 was getting a bit reliant on it and if I never attached it in the first place it took away the option and she never even asked for it. It makes the pram quite heavy and awkward to steer so I prefer to save it for full days out. One thing I would say is that a young 2 year old might find it tricky to stay standing for too long. Most people I know with less than a 2.5 year gap have gone for a double even if it was only for a short time. Baby wearing is an option though of course, my cousin did that with a 25 month gap and didn't have a double.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My gap is going to be 3 years 4 months between DS and this baby. However DS is a nightmare for walking as it stands. Partly we are very reliant on the pram as we live a good 35 mins walk from nursery and town and 45 mins to toddler group and that's my walking pace
It would easily take an hour and a half to walk him to toddler group and he would be tired and grumpy once there. Today I walked him to mums which is a 30.minute walk for him and he was horrendous. I'd love to drop the reliability on the pram as he is heavy in there but I don't think it's practical. Likewise a double won't be practical as DS is too big really, think we will have to use a buggy board for a good few months. ...... or move closer to town lol X


----------



## NDH

I've never used a pram, single or double, even with a 17 month gap I did a lot of babywearing (occasionally tandem) and would mostly plan outings around how long DD1 could walk for. I did do a lot of holding both girls, one on each hip lol. A pram would have made my life easier but I don't regret the way we did it as my kids love to walk and hike and at 18 mnths 3 years old were both capable of walking the majority of a 3km trail we walked every week. 

I have however been finding myself looking at prams this time, especially doubles (my dream double pram is the orbit baby double helix *drool* but waaaay out of my budget the frame alone is $1200 here :shock:, but I like the look of Mountain Buggy Duet and Babyjogger City Select) as we will be having more babies after this one and may have a close gap again so it would be good to get something that will be able to be used longer. Plus as I havent had a scan twins havent been ruled out :p
But the more activities we do as the girls get older the more I can see needing a pram this time.


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn I think the buggyboard would work well for you, I feel like i'm a bit weird in my dislike of it since they're so popular and always resell well secondhand. I reckon once DD2 is out of the double i'll give ours another chance see if it grows on me! :winkwink:
NDH, wow that's impressive that you managed without a pram for so long especially with such a small age gap between your girls :thumbup: The mountain buggy does look really good, it's the narrowest side by side apparently. We live in a fairly urban area so a side by side would be tricky to navigate in shops and other narrow spaces (pavements when cars are parked etc) and wouldn't fit through our front door so we were limited to a tandem really.


----------



## bigbelly2

Oh has been dying of man flu so iv tried to keep my distance (he is quite poorly to be fair) but all we seem to be doing is arguing at the moment. He's being so grumpy, Mardy and irritable! 
To top it off iv woken up with the worst headache and feel really snotty :-( 
H xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CurlyRose said:


> Lovely scan pic mama penguin! It's so clear :)
> 
> I am planning to do separate car seat to pram stuff as I want to keep babber rear facing for as long as possible (planning up to age 4), so the seat will cost a small fortune, but that's ok. Means I don't need a whole travel system though and I have been struggling to find much that is nice and isn't a whole system, looks like I need to reconsider our budget though, this kid is going to ruin us! (Not a surprise)

I'm all about ERF too! If you're considering starting off with a convertible, I highly recommend what we got - the Peg Perego convertible. DD is 2 (28 months) and still RF just fine in it. It is pricey, but IMO it's worth it! I did a lot of research & im not disappointed! If I didn't already have an infant seat left from DD, if just buy another Peg convertible right off the bat for this new LO. :)



littlelily said:


> Ok, random question, but has anyone bought maternity knickers?! Or shall I just get next size up? My normal ones are digging into hips and just uncomfortable now.

I went with maternity undies. I normally wear thongs (just more comfy to me) but tried full back maternity undies for my last pregnancy - NO THANK YOU! IMO, stick with what you're comfy with normally - in maternity. After that initial pack of full backs, I went back & bought maternity things. They're wonderful!

As for all of the pram/stroller talk, I got a Graci travel system with a snug ride 30 car seat for DD. Honestly, I use the stroller SO seldom! I used a snap and go way more often when DD was a baby. If I go for a double this time, I'm considering a joovy sit & stand, so I can snap the infant seat in & DD (who will be 2 months short of 3 years old when LO is born) can choose to sit or stand and ride in the back. But, I intend to do a lot of baby wearing, so I may not even get a sit & stand. Undecided! :flow:


----------



## allforthegirl

I worked a split shift yesterday, so I left with a bit of a headache, then had it all through out the night and this morning. I seem to get them more and more lately. Could be a cold, as my LO has one and a few people at work are running around hacking. I just have to say that children now a these days (or at least mine) have been taught to cough into there arms as not to spread more germs, and here was my coworker yesterday coughing into her hand. :nope: Gross. Anyways, I have been drinking green tea and using antibacterial/washing more often these days trying to keep that nasty crap away.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Got my scan tomorrow. Very nervous about it, just hope it shows all is well X X


----------



## allforthegirl

going to be so many scans this week, can't wait for all the pics....mine is in 2 days :D


----------



## littlelily

Good luck ladies with scans this week! :) Only 5 weeks til my 20 wk one. Can't believe it xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck for all the scan coming up :) how is everyone feeling energy and ms wise ??? I have started to feel a little better the last two days ... Now I'm worrying lol.... 13 weeks Wednesday ... But with my LO didn't go until at least 16 weeks ..... The worry it never ends !


----------



## mewolkens

Left wonderin said:


> Good luck for all the scan coming up :) how is everyone feeling energy and ms wise ??? I have started to feel a little better the last two days ... Now I'm worrying lol.... 13 weeks Wednesday ... But with my LO didn't go until at least 16 weeks ..... The worry it never ends !

My ms is pretty much gone, but I'd really like the fatigue to go away with it please and thank you.


----------



## allforthegirl

My ms is also fading but being replaced with heart burn :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

My nausea has been better the last few days, especially in the mornings. I was hit with it again this afternoon though. My bathroom trips are a lot less frequent and urgent. My breasts are a bit less sore too, though more 'achy'. I still don't feel that energetic though!


----------



## stuckinoki

I haven't had much suffering but the last couple days I've been super nauseous and have had this nagging headache that just won't quit :/ 

I guess I'm finally getting mine after all those weeks of smooth sailing! Ha ha ha


----------



## CurlyRose

My nausea eased up a couple of weeks ago, but the acid reflux is driving me potty. I chug gaviscon and have been prescribed ranitidine as it was already such an issue that I was struggling to keep myself hydrated, it's much less uncomfortable now, but still feel gross most evenings. Also, reflux makes me feel closer to vomit than the original nausea ever did! (Sorry for the moan, but it is really making me feel like crap)

Good luck for scans ladies who are having one this week! I have my second try at the dating one in a couple of weeks, can't wait!


----------



## Left wonderin

That's my new symptom acid / heartburn ........bought my first bottle of gaviscon this pregnancy yesterday .


----------



## stuckinoki

Anybody else feeling stinky? Even showering daily I am very aware of my own stink and I don't like it :/


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry I've been gone for so long ladies! The morning sickness has just really been getting the better of me the past few weeks. :sick:

I'm sorry for any losses that may have occurred in my absence. :hugs:

Also for everyone that has had their 12 week scans already I'm glad that your babies are doing well! :thumbup:

My 12 week appointment is on Wednesday and I'm hoping that I can schedule my ultrasound for Saturday.


----------



## littlelily

Didn't have much nausea to begin with but in last few weeks have noticed tiredness getting worse not better. So tired at the end of the day but then find it hard to sleep :(

Sorry we're all feeling so bad. Hopefully a bit better in the next few weeks. After all, only just in 2nd tri.


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> That's my new symptom acid / heartburn ........bought my first bottle of gaviscon this pregnancy yesterday .

I prefer Zantac. Actually my heart burn/indigestion was so bad I thought I may have to go to the ER. It was horrible. I popped a Zantac and it went away, but I still have a bit of burning so I have been eating a tums every so often. 



stuckinoki said:


> Anybody else feeling stinky? Even showering daily I am very aware of my own stink and I don't like it :/

I smell myself too, though DH says he doesn't smell a thing. Last pg it was bad, like you I couldn't stand it.


----------



## bombshellmom

By stinking do you ladies mean your vajayjay because count me in if so, if not then this is a rather awkward confession :) :haha:

but I do find that I do get a smell down there easier than when I'm not pregnant :shower::shower::shower:


keely - so sorry about your morning sickness :( I hope you feel better soon, it's horrible when it makes you feel like even daily tasks are hard to accomplish. 

like the other ladies, I'm also getting heartburn in place of the nausea!


----------



## stuckinoki

In general! My boob stink is awful. And I'm hoping it's just my pregnancy nose!

I do notice that I've been much sweater than normal so that could be part of it. 

Ewwww. I just don't like the way I smell :/


----------



## allforthegirl

For me it is just my smell in general but yes my vajayjay is definitely one very annoying scent wise.


----------



## KalonKiki

I can normally smell my own scent (it actually used to bother me when other people would lay on my bed because then my pillows would smell like them instead of me, call me a territorial freak if you will, lol) so it's not really new to me and my own scent doesn't really bother me since it's familiar but I've also noticed my own "lady stink" a little more than usual lately and I constantly feel gross down there, probably because of the increase of cervical mucous thanks to pregnancy hormones.


----------



## bombshellmom

KalonKiki said:


> I can normally smell my own scent (it actually used to bother me when other people would lay on my bed because then my pillows would smell like them instead of me, call me a territorial freak if you will, lol) so it's not really new to me and my own scent doesn't really bother me since it's familiar but I've also noticed my own "lady stink" a little more than usual lately and I constantly feel gross down there, probably because of the increase of cervical mucous thanks to pregnancy hormones.

I HATE the pregnancy CM!! I also feel constantly disgusting down there, it has been driving me insane. I have bought panty liners because otherwise I'm so uncomfortable :nope:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hello, 

well despite my stressing and lack of sleep last night and worrying over early spotting baby bean is good. Measuring 12 weeks 3 days so they kept my due date at 19th March (could the front page list be updated please), i must have implanted late as im pretty sure of ovulation, anyhow..... all good and im so relieved. 

photos attached are our scan and also how we announced on facebook. * no idea how to turn them the right way*

xxx
 



Attached Files:







20150904_142713.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12









20150908_110949.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm due to have my 12 weeks scan on Friday and they are doing a scan which gives you the risks for downs syndrome, by measuring the fluid at the back of the baby's neck and taking blood from me.

Has anyone ever had this done I'm just a bit worried about it really nervous for the result :(


----------



## NDH

Congrats Dawn that's great news :)


Sarah that scan is called the Nuchal Transleucency test and it will just give you a risk ratio of your chances of having a baby with Downs or other chromosomal abnormalities based on your assessed risk factors from bloodwork, age, family history, and ultrasound measurements. If your risk comes back high you will likely be recommended to have further testing done that will be more accurate as even a really high risk for having downs (say 1:20 or 1:4) doesn't mean baby will have it. At the same time coming back low risk doesn't mean baby won't.

Its totally up to you whether you wish to have it done. If you would get further testing done if the risk came back high or would just want to be prepared for the possibility then you will likely want to have it done. If you feel like knowing would cause you too much anxiety its OK to opt out, or at least ask not to know the results if you want the scan just to see the baby.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I just had it done today. Likewise I'm nervous for the result but would rather know than not know xx





SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I'm due to have my 12 weeks scan on Friday and they are doing a scan which gives you the risks for downs syndrome, by measuring the fluid at the back of the baby's neck and taking blood from me.
> 
> Has anyone ever had this done I'm just a bit worried about it really nervous for the result :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Doesn't matter to me what the results are. I would not terminate in any case so I will just take what I can get. I didn't ever care about the numbers. I just enjoyed the scan. Which is exactly what I will be doing again this time around. Though I completely understand the anxiety around it all.

Can't wait for mine tomorrow morning!!


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies. Been on vacation past few days with dd and dh. Had a blast at the amusement park...even though I couldn't go on many rides, but dd had fun at least. 

Having hard time sleeping and dealing with a massive headache today I would love nothing more than to just pass out as I am sooooo tired :sleep:

Hope everyone is feeling better with your icky symptoms!


----------



## allforthegirl

anyone that is close to 13 weeks not feeling their fundal height yet? I am not and that is starting to worry me...


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> anyone that is close to 13 weeks not feeling their fundal height yet? I am not and that is starting to worry me...

Ive never been able to feel mine, even with dd


----------



## Fezzle

SarahLou- I'm having my screening test on Thurs. Good luck!


----------



## littlelily

allforthegirl said:


> anyone that is close to 13 weeks not feeling their fundal height yet? I am not and that is starting to worry me...

No idea what this even is!?

AMP, glad you had a nice break :) definitely feel you on the tiredness too! Zzzzzz 

Dawn, so pleased your scan went well, and that little bean is ok.
yay! :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - I am about to be 12 weeks and still cant feel mine either! Maybe I'm not feeling correctly. :shrug: 

dawnlouise - yay! so glad baby is looking good and your worries were able to lift from your scan! 

sarahlou - I also have a bit of anxiety about the 12 week test, I'm having mine done on 9/15. I didn't have one done with DD so I don't have anything to go off of!

Can't wait to see more scans! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

allforthegirl said:


> anyone that is close to 13 weeks not feeling their fundal height yet? I am not and that is starting to worry me...

13 weeks tommrow .. Where do I check lol then I can tell you !


----------



## allforthegirl

It should start peaking out just above you pubic bone. Sometimes have multiple children already it will peak out a bit sooner.


----------



## fairycat

Haven't been on here in a while. Quick update - we lost the baby due to development going completely haywire at 8 weeks. 2 weeks post D&C, will be back on TTC boards soon!


----------



## CurlyRose

Sorry to hear that fairycat :( hope you're looking after yourself and hope to see you back this way when you're ready.


----------



## littlelily

So sorry to hear that fairycat. Take care of yourself.


----------



## allforthegirl

So sorry my dear :sad1:


----------



## allforthegirl

Had my scan. Posted a pic in my journal. Just doing the one post as I am on so many different boards. Everything went beautifully


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww lovely scan and announcement Dawn, so glad it went well for you :D
Fairycat i'm so sorry for your loss, take care and hope to see you with a BFP very soon :hugs:
Lily, fundal height is just when your uterus is able to be felt above your pubic bone. Your midwife will measure the distance from the top of it to your pubic bone in future antenatal appointments, can't remember from what point though (you'd think I would after 2 pregnancies lol :dohh:)


----------



## Buttercup84

allforthegirl, just saw you had yours too so I had a peek at your journal! Great scan pic, did they do both a regular and 3D one?


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes they did both. Just didn't get a good one of face and body. So just posted that one. I wasn't going to complain just take what I was given.


----------



## bombshellmom

fairycat said:


> Haven't been on here in a while. Quick update - we lost the baby due to development going completely haywire at 8 weeks. 2 weeks post D&C, will be back on TTC boards soon!

So sorry to hear fairycat :( that is so heartbreaking. hoping you have a sticky rainbow bean soon!!:hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - yay! so glad you had your scan and it looks great :thumbup: baby looks beautiful !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fairycat, I am so sorry for your loss! Hope you get your rainbow soon! :hugs:


----------



## fairycat

Thanks ladies. Hope to run into you gals again in the near future :) And congrats on all your pregnancies!


----------



## bigbelly2

went for official dating scan this morning at good hope, little monkey wouldn't play ball or keep still! I have a retroverted uterus aswell so the images were not great!
sonographer couldn't get all the measurements she needed or a clear one for nuchal test so iv got an appointment to go back in a week! 

oh yes, they put me back 2 days to 11weeks 5 days.
typical lol

h xx


----------



## NDH

Second tri at last! (been in fist for a year :wacko:)https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/Mobile%20Uploads/Fotor_14418519801643_zpsahnkwggb.jpg
Even on the sucking in ones (bottom two) you can see there's a bump now :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

Great bump NDH!!


----------



## azure girl

We're getting an early scan on saturday for the gender/sex of the baby. I'm so excited!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow congrats so soon!! that is awesome!


----------



## Fezzle

I had my dating/NT scan today- measuring ahead so my due date is now officially 13 March!
 



Attached Files:







Scan.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## littlelily

Great scan Fezzle! Is that a boy or girl nub experts?


----------



## AMP1117

Still waiting for the supposed return of energy now that I am in the 2nd trimester....:sleep: How is everyone else doing?


----------



## allforthegirl

littlelily said:


> Great scan Fezzle! Is that a boy or girl nub experts?

I don't think I se a nub....only the cord....but my guesses are :blue: only because the due date was changed so far ahead :winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a little bit more energy but if I don't nap I have a very hard time staying up past 9pm....which is going to be a huge problem with me working nights.....:nope:

I am also still getting the odd bout of nausea, but nothing that will make me stop doing anything.....Headaches are not letting up, if anything they are getting worse, as they are becoming more frequent. I am also having to watch what I eat....no spicy foods for me any more.... :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Such a clear scan fezzle, look at the long leg, going to be a tall one maybe? 

My headaches are currently awful and still feeling tired a lot. Looking forward to the energy returning. 
My back is still sore 5 and a half weeks later, going back to Dr soon to request physio as I fear it may only get worse as the pregnancy progresses.


----------



## littlelily

Yes, super tired still and not sleeping too well but otherwise fine.

Oh no Dawn, still back pain from before? Get to the docs Mrs.

Lovely bump NDH :) mine is a lot bigger but mine is mostly chub! Pregnancy has made me so hungry!


----------



## CurlyRose

Beautiful scan pic fezzle, and lovely bump NDH. Like lily, mine is massive in comparison to yours, but it's all food! 

I lost a good friend today, so am heartbroken, but in practical terms, how the hell am I going to dress my bump for a funeral, it's big enough that non maternity is not a goer (plus I have nothing anyway) but not big enough that anything tight or fitted will look good at all. I am choosing to focus my efforts on this as its a good distraction right now. I need a dress, as I will never wear smart trousers or a skirt at any other point in pregnancy, and it needs to be smart, but not too black, and also cheap enough.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes same back pain from last time :-( Dr wouldn't refer for physio till I'd been in pain at least 6 weeks......... very frustrating when I have a nearly 3 year old to care for too..... hey hum! I'm hoping when I go back they will give me the referral. Xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I hope so too Dawn. No fun!


----------



## Left wonderin

CurlyRose said:


> Beautiful scan pic fezzle, and lovely bump NDH. Like lily, mine is massive in comparison to yours, but it's all food!
> 
> I lost a good friend today, so am heartbroken, but in practical terms, how the hell am I going to dress my bump for a funeral, it's big enough that non maternity is not a goer (plus I have nothing anyway) but not big enough that anything tight or fitted will look good at all. I am choosing to focus my efforts on this as its a good distraction right now. I need a dress, as I will never wear smart trousers or a skirt at any other point in pregnancy, and it needs to be smart, but not too black, and also cheap enough.

So sorry to hear that about your friend. New look maternity on line have some nice plain dresses I was looking at it today and free delivery world wide :)


----------



## littlelily

Mama Duck, sorry to hear about your friend. As left wondering suggested, New Look are pretty cheap.

I just bought this at mothercarehttp://www.mothercare.com/Black-Fleck-Maternity-Nursing-Kimono-Dress/LF3138,default,pd.html

It's dark grey and super comfortable. Not really cheap but good quality and been wearing it a lot for work.


----------



## bombshellmom

fezzle - beautiful scan!! I'm not good with nub shots otherwise I'd guess for ya lol 

curlyrose - so sorry about your friend :hugs: 

NDH - cute bumpie!



headaches/migraines are killing me! on the bright side I'm finally 12 weeks today!!!! :happydance: have my scan in 5 days and super excited as I'm seeing all of yours! super jealous of all of you right now lol. I'm going to talk to my doctor about what I can do about these headaches. they're driving me mad. I know I can take Tylenol but I'm super weird about taking any meds while pregnant :wacko:


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> I have a little bit more energy but if I don't nap I have a very hard time staying up past 9pm....which is going to be a huge problem with me working nights.....:nope:
> 
> I am also still getting the odd bout of nausea, but nothing that will make me stop doing anything.....Headaches are not letting up, if anything they are getting worse, as they are becoming more frequent. I am also having to watch what I eat....no spicy foods for me any more.... :(

I am right there with you on the headaches...although I suspect mine are due to sinuses:cry: Hot showers are the only thing that makes the pain go away


----------



## littlelily

Bombshell, hope the time goes quick til your scan. Happy12 wks :)

Had more headaches but nothing really bad so hoping they don't get worse.

Mama Otter, hope you are feeling a little better.

Mama Duck, did you find a dress?

Any news ladies?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Headache headache galore :-( though did realise I'm not drinking nearly enough. Isaac is keeping me super busy with tantrums and lack of listening that I hardly have time to wee never mind anything else! 
We have just had our bathroom refitted and sprung a leak! So that's adding stress, it's coming right through kitchen light and we can't get hold off our plumber!, now turned water off and I'm giving up soon and going to bed. Xxx


----------



## CurlyRose

I am going to have a proper look on Monday when I visit the world of shops. Today I have felt too rubbish to do clothes shopping, even online! 

Sorry to hear about all these headaches, I have been getting a lot, but often find that if I down a pint of water it goes away, if not and I can't see properly I allow myself one solitary paracetemol, which is usually enough.


----------



## Buttercup84

bigbelly, sorry your scan pics weren't great but yay for a bonus scan! Hopefully you'll get some better ones this time :thumbup:
azure, exciting! Can't wait to hear what you're having :)
Fezzle what a great scan, so clear!
AMP, some days I feel exhausted too and others i'm not too bad. The nausea has mostly gone though which is a relief :flower:
Dawn, hope the doc can help you out. I think they try and fob off us pregnant ladies sometimes by making out that pregnancy is 'supposed' to be uncomfortable which is crappy IMO, uncomfortable maybe but constant pain shouldn't have to be something you just deal with :( Hope the bathroom leak gets sorted soon too, never just one thing to deal with is there :hugs:
Curly, i'm so sorry to hear about your friend :(
bombshell, happy 12 weeks! Good luck with your scan :)


----------



## SilasLove

I have been feeling better, but victim to a lot of headaches as well. On Monday I was in ER after vomiting for hours - couldn't even keep water down. I was give fluid and nausea meds through an IV and I was feeling better and thankfully I haven't thrown up since. :thumbup: 

I'll try the water for my headaches instead of Tylenol.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no!!!! Glad you're better Silas! :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Headaches here too! They radiate from my ears to the back of my skull and are awful. 

Water hasn't helped (although I've been on a mission to make sure my intake is good) Tylenol is the only thing that makes it better. I feel badly taking it daily but it's all I can do to not put my head between my knees and give up. Lol

Doctor said its caused by the increased blood volume we have which is just a side effect of pregnancy. Ha ha ha

Drinking my water now and giving it 30 minutes for this thing to go away before I take my second Tylenol dose for the day. 

I did use my pregnancy for good/evil tonight (you decide!)

Went to the monster truck show after our pig picking (love my southern vacations!) and the atm machine was down and of course it's a cash only affair except for the ability to pay for your entrance tickets on the parks machine. 

So they people are trying to figure out what's wrong with the machine why it isn't working etc...so I'm rubbing my pushed out belly, yeah, maybe I pushed it out a bit further than it usually goes and told the lady I was just starving. 

She let me use my card on the parks machine to pay for the food and went talking to the food trucks for me to make sure I got my cheese fries! Ha ha ha

I almost feel bad!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:rofl: stuck! I think that's great!!! Btw, what exactly is "pig picking?"


----------



## bombshellmom

So sorry to everyone else that is suffering with the same headaches! I didn't have many with DD but then again I was able to stay hydrated back then, was constantly able to drink water. This time I can't - it's like I forget. I just get so busy and don't even think about it. That or I would rather drink juice or something. 

stuck - That's hilarious!! I have stuck out my belly a few times as well ;) even when I wasn't really pregnant - I was under aged and wanted to go into the liquor store with DH but knew they'd ID me. So I stuck out my belly and when the lady asked for my ID I just said "I can't drink anyway I'm pregnant" she let me go!!  

buttercup - thanks!! and I'm glad your nausea is almost completely gone! that is wonderful :flower:

littlelily - thank you! I hope so too lol. sorry youre suffering with headaches too! :( 



Hoping everyone is having a good night! I am all cuddled up on my bed watching Ella Enchanted with some sour candies and trying to down some water that some of you suggested! hoping it helps with the headache I have now. I did suspect maybe my pillows were hurting my neck at night so I went out today and bought some new ones that I love lol.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Definitely going to try more water today. Glad your feeling better Silas. 

13 weeks today here, I honestly believed that wouldn't happen so I'm very happy. Relived it's the weekend as DH is around to help with Isaac. Enjoy the weekend everyone.


----------



## Fezzle

Happy 13 weeks, Dawnlouise!

I've had some mild headaches the past few days. I've had loads of water, especially the day I needed a full bladder for my scan! I think some of it is poor sleep lately; I just ordered a pregnancy pillow.


----------



## bigbelly2

i hope you all start feeling a bit better soon, maybe its the worlds way of getting us to headaches from the imminent crying lol

good luck to everyone with their scans i hope you get really good pics and to people finding out if they are on pink or blue team yeay!

oct 13th my gender scan is booked in for, i really hope i can get some good pics next thur so people on here can have a guess for me prior to October.

have a lovely day ladies
h xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Extra water is hopeless for me. :sad1: Tylenol is completely safe to take throughout our pg. So I use it when I have to, sometimes with a sip of cold coffee if I have to. Though I do know that it can make the headache worse, I can drink 5 very large glasses and nothing....I still suffer. All if does to me is make me wake up more often throughout the night to pee. :trouble:

I am trying to convince my DH to go for a private scan for a gender scan. With him on WCB (hurt himself at work), he still gets paid but it isn't full, and me working minimum wage doesn't cut making up for any extra over time he worked. We are still ok, just not much for extra pleasures like that...... Maybe I should start putting 20 away every couple days from tips I make into a scan fund :winkwink:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

What pregnancy pillow did you go for Fezzle? I may need one soon, my hips and back are getting quite sore at night.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, I know you asked Fezzle, but I'd love to share mine too! I have the snoogle loop and ADORE it! Got it when I was pregnant with DD & I never stopped using it! I have a really bad back even when I'm not pregnant & every time I tried to sleep without it, my back would go out. So, I gave up. In the bed it stays! So cozy!


----------



## CurlyRose

I swear my body just doesn't want to be left out, had the most horrendous headache all day today, no amount of water shifted it so I treated myself to two whole paracetemol tablets! A full dose! I suspect mine is the lack of sleep I'm having atm, but that should improve again over the next few days.


----------



## Fezzle

I got this one (the Summer Body Support Pillow): https://www.summerinfant.co.uk/categories_products_view.php?id=408
It's currently out for delivery- I hope I get to try it tonight!

allforthegirl- I hope you get your scan! I am really looking forward to you finding out!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for advice over pillows. Shall look into getting one


----------



## stuckinoki

Pig picking is when you roast a whole or half pig and pick it clean! Lol


----------



## CurlyRose

Pig picking sounds ideal!


----------



## bombshellmom

SO ready for summer to be over! bring on the fall/winter. I strongly despise summer - I feel like the heat and allergies could also be contributing to the headaches for me!

I can't stand the sun! I'm a grumpy pregnant woman!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I couldn't agree more bombshell! I'm so over this heat.


----------



## Left wonderin

Sendsomeheat this way!!!!!! Its freezing here


----------



## allforthegirl

We are having a heat wave here today. I am trying to enjoy it as I know it won't stay.

I too have crazy allergies right now with the harvest and such. But pg makes my allergies way worse than normal. I will be happy once they are alleviated a little more.


----------



## azure girl

We're team...




PINK!!!


----------



## bombshellmom

So I just had the pleasure of fighting with my narcissistic brother in law (legit if I could even begin to explain to any of you the kind of shit person he is you all would be amazed.) He came over and immediately started subliminally mocking me (MIL asked me if I had seen my FIL all day because he wasn't over at their old house helping clean - I did see him for a bit so I said maybe in his garage but didn't realize his car wasn't here and already left) so then MIL said " but he isn't even here?" then I said "oh then I don't know" to which butt face replied with "oh so you just said he was in the garage then said you don't know..ha" he was mumbling under his breath. At that point I told him to take his happy ass and leave. I wasn't going to deal with it. He started telling me things like all I know how to do is get pregnant and spread my legs (which it takes TWO for LMAOOO!!!) and then called me a fatty LOL.

Oh joy. 

Sorry ladies I had to tell someone.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow congrats. How exciting!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Bombshell that's horrible. Some people


----------



## bombshellmom

azure girl said:


> We're team...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PINK!!!

YAY!!! That's great! Congrats! :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, azure girl!


----------



## littlelily

Awesome news azure girl! :)


----------



## SilasLove

My fight to stay team yellow is weakening, lol. I think I want to know!! :haha:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I went for a scan at an elective place on Friday and we are team........ 

BLUE!!!! 

I did see some fluid around baby boy's heart on the scan so I'm definitely calling my dr on Monday am and have been praying that he will be just fine. It's so scary. I just want a healthy baby!


----------



## littlelily

Lovely news mama crab! One of each team on our thread then! 

Hope the scan is nothing to worry about. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## CurlyRose

So exciting that people can already find out what they're having, I'm with you SilasLove, my impatience is increasing, knowing that an nhs scan in just five weeks could tell me, as opposed to finding out at birth in 25ish weeks... Tempting.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats azure on team pink and hopeful on team blue!! :D Looks like the boys have taken the lead so far but still early days :winkwink:
Does anyone else know they're going to stay team yellow? If so let me know and i'll add the yellow stork to your name :thumbup: I must say I feel weirdly at peace with not finding out, didn't feel like this AT ALL with my previous pregnancies as i'm such an instant gratification type of person but I think cos we decided early on not to find out this time I feel sort of committed to it now!
16 weeks tomorrow, eek! I randomly decided that I want a different baby rocker/bouncer thingy for this baby and chose the Tiny Love rocker napper:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41gomPvRoyL._SY300_.jpg
It goes flat as pictured but can also sit up, it gets really good reviews and I thought it would be versatile as baby can sleep in it downstairs in the early days then sit up to play (or watch his/her sisters play anyway lol) when they're a bit more alert :) Best part is I found one on eBay locally for £35 nearly new and am picking it up tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup that is cute!


----------



## Jodiebump2012

I'll be staying team yellow :yellow: :) if you wouldn't mind adding that to my name please :) x


----------



## Left wonderin

Getting awful round ligament pain when I sneeze ...... Ouch !!!!! And I can DEFINETLY feel baby move around in there now .... Very faint but no mistaking it :) pop pop pop :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Getting awful round ligament pain when I sneeze ...... Ouch !!!!! And I can DEFINETLY feel baby move around in there now .... Very faint but no mistaking it :) pop pop pop :)

I have been getting those pains for some time now.....very painful! Specially since I sneeze all the time :haha:

Congrats on feeling baby move around .....I am jealous of all of you that get to feel your babies. This anterior placenta blows


----------



## stuckinoki

My stupid anterior placenta. I haven't felt anything and I'm so ready to feel kicks and pops!


----------



## mewolkens

Glad to see I'm not the only one in the anterior boat. I also have a retroverted uterus which apparently also delays things. It might be a good long while before I feel some reassuring flutters but man would that be nice!


----------



## NDH

Buttercup that's a great looking rocker :thumbup:
I am resolutely team :yellow: as well. I wavered towards the end of my first pregnancy though I'm glad I waited in the end, and I loved the anticipation the second time. Though again at the end I wavered a bit when I realised with her a planned vaginal breech birth a whole room of people would know her gender before I did, as for me part of the thrill is finding out for myself before anyone else knows. But by then there was zero chance of finding out anyway with her bottom firmly in my pelvis lol. Anyway I can't even imagine now knowing in advance.

Left great news about feeling bub [email protected]

Congrats to the ladies who have found out!

Left fabuloud


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats to the ladies that have started feeling movement already and to those that have found out the gender of their babies. :D

Unfortunately I don't have a 12 week ultrasound picture to share, my doctor doesn't do NT scans. :nope:

My son had his Chordee repair surgery a couple of days ago so I've been feeling terrible for him. I hate seeing my baby in pain. :cry:

I should be finding out the gender in about 5 more weeks though and my DH and I finally settled on a girl name. Still no boy names.


----------



## CurlyRose

Buttercup, impatient as I may be, I am staying team yellow, for so many reasons, so I'll have a little yellow stork please :)

Another retroverted uterus here, so probably won't feel babber for ages yet, I do get to see it again in less than a week though, so can't complain! I do give my uterus a little poke sometimes when I'm somewhere quiet so I can concentrate and just check I can't feeling anything mind.

I am having quite a few pains that I presume are round ligament pain too, especially if I cough, which happens frequently, oh the joys.


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup- you can put me down as Team Yellow too on the front page. Also, my due date has changed to 13 March now due to the dating scan. 

I haven't felt anything that could be a movement- which seems so weird having seen all the movement inside on the scan last week! I have had the round ligament pain a few times though.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to all the ladies that have found out boy or girl and also to the ones feeling movement. 
I am looking forward to feeling movement. 
I would like to be team yellow this time as we found out with Isaac but DH wants to know pink or blue so we know if we're washing and reusing all Isaacs clothes. We don't have much neutral stuff stored at all since we knew we were blue last time. I suspect DH may get his way this time and find out........ its quite amusing really as with Isaac I really wanted to find out and DH didn't and this time it's the other way round. Xx


----------



## Fezzle

My combined screening test results have come back as "high risk" (1 in 76). I was prepared to be high risk because of my age (39), but it's still worrying! We're going to have the Harmony test done next week.


----------



## SarahLou372

Fezzle said:


> My combined screening test results have come back as "high risk" (1 in 76). I was prepared to be high risk because of my age (39), but it's still worrying! We're going to have the Harmony test done next week.

I've just had this test done to Friday just gone and waiting for the results.

And I also need to change my due date due to dating san it is now 23rd March.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle you only had to do the one blood test? I still have to do the last blood test for the screening.

Wow so many of you already know what you are having. So exciting.....making me really want to ignore my DH and just do the private scan hahahaha


----------



## Fezzle

allforthegirl said:


> Fezzle you only had to do the one blood test? I still have to do the last blood test for the screening.
> 
> Wow so many of you already know what you are having. So exciting.....making me really want to ignore my DH and just do the private scan hahahaha

Yep, just one right before the scan last week. I'll get another one for the Harmony test- and another scan, so at least I'm looking forward to that bit. I wonder if DH will change his mind about being Team Yellow since we can find out with this test- probably not!


----------



## allforthegirl

Ah ok, we do two here. One the day of the scan and one two-three weeks later


----------



## littlelily

Welcome Bellaroha! Wow, twin boys, how exciting :) 

Fezzle, good luck with your harmony test. Is that a private one instead of needle in your belly? 

I definitely want to find out gender, can't wait to! 

Not sure it's movement I can feel or just stretching etc. What do early movements feel like? 
Painful at all?


----------



## allforthegirl

I find early movements painful. More like gas but not, or like tickles or pops. They will be gentle quiet movements. They will become uncomfortable later but I never consider movements painful ever. :winkwink:


----------



## bombshellmom

Yay for those who know what they're having already! I have my ultrasound and the genetic test tomorrow but I think I will skip out for now on finding out the gender this early - MIL wants to throw a gender reveal party as ive mentioned before so we will book a private gender scan sometime in October so I can actually be in the ultrasound room when it's happening! We'll have the tech write "it's a BOY/GIRL" on the ultrasounds and hand them directly to MIL :) but we will be finding out the day after 

fezzle - hope everything comes back ok for your harmony test!! I know it can be worrisome :hugs:

bellaroha - welcome to the group! congrats on twin boys how exciting!


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily- yep, it's a blood test and another scan. We decided against the invasive tests, even though we have to pay about £500 for this one!


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle said:


> littlelily- yep, it's a blood test and another scan. We decided against the invasive tests, even though we have to pay about £500 for this one!

That is a lot to pay but I would rather that than the needle in your tummy. A much better alternative.

Good luck.


----------



## Left wonderin

Fezzle I hope all comes back just fine . I'm opting not to have any tests . Early movments feellike little bubbles popping in your tummy . Like someone flicking you with their finger on the inside . If you were not tuned into them you would definetly miss them . They are very subtle and could be mistaken as wind moving around in there .


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck Fezzle, I hope that your Harmony test comes back with good results. :thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

How long does intake for the results ? I hope your outlet waiting too long .


----------



## Nikki1979

I had the harmony test done as well. It took about 6 working days ( I live in Australia and the bloods were sent to America).


----------



## AMP1117

Left wonderin said:


> Getting awful round ligament pain when I sneeze ...... Ouch !!!!! And I can DEFINETLY feel baby move around in there now .... Very faint but no mistaking it :) pop pop pop :)

I get it if I get up from sitting to quickly. I have been feeling movement for about 2 weeks and still get excited every time I feel this little monkey move:wohoo:


----------



## AMP1117

littlelily said:


> Welcome Bellaroha! Wow, twin boys, how exciting :)
> 
> Fezzle, good luck with your harmony test. Is that a private one instead of needle in your belly?
> 
> I definitely want to find out gender, can't wait to!
> 
> Not sure it's movement I can feel or just stretching etc. What do early movements feel like?
> Painful at all?

My movements feel like someone is trying to tickle me on the inside


----------



## Left wonderin

So I " thought " ickiness was gone ... Its back :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> So I " thought " ickiness was gone ... Its back :(

Me too!! Bad day of nausea, indigestion and heartburn. I feel so gross.


----------



## littlelily

Oh dear, sorry to ladies feeling ick. My bump is much more noticeable this week and lots of people have commented.


----------



## allforthegirl

That's awesome for bumps. My I still call a flump (flab+bump). But it is starting to form more a bump so soon I will truly call it a bump.....or maybe of the flab doesn't really disapate the. I just may stick with flump


----------



## bombshellmom

Had my 12 week appointment today and baby measured 1 week ahead wowza :haha: DD always measured 2 days ahead but an entire week seems like a lot haha. Doc says fluid behind baby's neck is perfect. Thinking this bub is a boy for sure now - 


Sorry to the ladies who are still feeling sick - I am having my days of feeling just awful still, too. 

https://s23.postimg.org/5i3p8mivb/baby12weeks5days.jpg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fezzle, FX everything goes well for you with the harmony test!

Left & Allforthegirl, hope your nausea goes away - I hear you though - I still feel awful too :(

Bombshell, yay! Glad your appt went well!

AFM, I had my 12 week appointment today (even though I'm 13 weeks... :haha: ). We got to hear the heartbeat for the first time - 161 BPM! And, after much deliberation, we got the NIPT done too. We'll have the results within 2 weeks & have the bonus of finding out the gender too! Nervous/excited!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry for the other ladies that are still feeling sick. It's still every day for me too. :sick: :hugs:

Great scan Mama Wolf! I'm guessing boy for you as well. :happydance:

Mama Tiger I hope that your results come back well and how exciting that you'll know the gender soon! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bomb great scan!! I'm guessing boy too. 

I will going for a private scan to find out gender on October 2nd we are very excited.


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl - how exciting! that seems to soon! probably not to you because I'm sure you're dying to know lol :haha:

bellarosa - healthy heartbeat!! 161 - old wives say means girl?? 

What is everyone craving these days? Any good dinner ideas to share with a fellow preggo?


----------



## Left wonderin

I still struggle with ever meal time and what to eat :sick: . No big meals for me . Tomato soup has been this weeks favourite lol. 
Allfor think i too will call mine Flump for now lol describes it perfectly !


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Wow for being put forward a whole week bombshell , I'd say boy too based on that but could be wrong. 
I'm convinced I'm having a girl as they put me back but I know when I ovulated. I don't have small boys (although only have one so maybe that's not really an accurate statement ) so baby seeming smaller may mean girl. .... we will find out at 20 week scan hopefully. 

Sorry to hear some of you are still feeling sick..mine has gone luckily but still quite tired. Back and hips sore, particularly when in bed and first thing in the morning. I gave a Dr appt next Thursday to see if they will refer to physio. ...... 6 weeks of pain is enough now. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan, bombshell! I was put forward a week at my scan too.

The only thing I've been craving is milk!


----------



## allforthegirl

Left I am glad I am not the only one with a flabby bump :haha: or should I say flump :rofl:

I am not really craving much of anything. There were days I would really want something then the next time I have it, nope can't eat it. The only thing I want consistently is sweets, but that isn't all the time either. Feels weird that I am not eating or wanting chips.....so not me. I am a salt lover.

Then on the other scale I am having to stay away from spicy food as it is really really really bothering my indigestion and heartburn. I am even way more sensitive to spicy foods. Things that were never spicy to me before all of the sudden are spicy now. Like pastrami, I have a sandwich last week, and was fine, but yesterday it was a bit spicy. Then BBQ sauce that I thought of more sweet then anything is now actually quite spicy. Weird that my body is doing that to protect me from even more pain.


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> That's awesome for bumps. My I still call a flump (flab+bump). But it is starting to form more a bump so soon I will truly call it a bump.....or maybe of the flab doesn't really disapate the. I just may stick with flump

OMG I love that! :rofl: Im right there with you though!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm also another one with a flump lol....... Never recovered from baby number 1 which is rather terrible since he is nearly 3 eeekkk x x


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I definitely have a flump too! 

I haven't really been eating proper meals. I have a very hard time with meat right now. I'm hoping that will be getting better soon. 15w2d so shouldn't be too far off. 

I have an appointment on the 22nd (so far away :( ) and they'll be doing a scan to check on fluid that I saw in little mister's chest. If it's still there I'm going to request the harmony test. I'm super nervous and just hope and pray that he's healthy.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> allforthegirl - how exciting! that seems to soon! probably not to you because I'm sure you're dying to know lol :haha:
> 
> bellarosa - healthy heartbeat!! 161 - old wives say means girl??
> 
> What is everyone craving these days? Any good dinner ideas to share with a fellow preggo?

No offense Bombshell, but I hope you're wrong :haha: This pregnancy has been SO different from my daughter's so far, that I'm convinced it's a boy, and I hate to say that I fear I'll be a bit disappointed if it's not. But, I'm sure I'll recover quickly, because another little girl would be a joy to have also. 

Now my DD on the other hand... she's CONVINCED it's "baby Jacob" in there, so if I have to start correcting her (which I've gently tried - "What if it's baby Ava?" But, she adamantly says NO - JACOB!") Anyway, if it is a girl, it may take a while to convince her! But, in the end, I'm sure she'll love having a little brother OR sister!

As for the being put ahead/behind, I was measuring 5 days ahead with my DD, but right on time with this LO. Not sure how that measures up with these sex theories, but thought I'd throw that out there!



Left wonderin said:


> I still struggle with ever meal time and what to eat :sick: . No big meals for me . Tomato soup has been this weeks favourite lol.
> Allfor think i too will call mine Flump for now lol describes it perfectly !

ME TOO!!! UGH. I can't even plan meals ahead of time. Everything still just sounds awful. And things that I crave one day sound nasty the next. It's really tough! I'd say the only thing that's been relatively consistent is that fruit sits pretty well - but, you know, fruit doesn't exactly fill me up... so then I get nauseous again. :dohh: So sick of feeling sick!!! :wacko:


----------



## littlelily

Great scan bombshell! Glad yours went well too Bella :)

Why does moving baby on (due date moved to earlier) likely mean a boy?

Every one who has guessed so far has said they think boy for me.


----------



## allforthegirl

Boys have been known to grow at a faster rate. But genetics play more into that too. Guess we will find out if it's true :winkwink:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

....just had my first "are you having a baby?" from one of my fifth grade students. Eek! Guess I'm starting to show a bit!


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella my last boy at 12 weeks had a 164 heart rate. But he also was bouncing around and didn't sit still. Still doesn't. He started walking at 8.5 months. Then his dropped down to 148. It think it is harder to give prediction until later ;) so maybe you and your daughter are correct. Sometimes kids have a better intuition than us lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Kalon, hope your son is recovering well from his surgery bless him :hugs:
Fezzle, hope your results come back super quick and that all is well with your little one. Even though 1 in 76 sounds a lot when compared to, say 1 in 1000, it's still only like a 1.3% chance (hope my maths is right!) so fingers firmly crossed, hope you're feeling OK too :hugs:
Welcome bellaroha and congrats on your twin boys :flower:
bombshell, great scan! I would vote blue aswell if what i'm thinking is the nub actually is :thumbup:
allforthegirl, lol at flump! We have sweets over here that are like a long marshmallow called flumps and now I totally want one :D


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Tiger my DS had a heartbeat of 165 at 12 weeks so it's still entirely possible that you're having a handsome little :blue: bundle. :D

Thank you Mama Bat. :hugs:
He's doing very well and doesn't even seem to need his pain meds anymore. :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Glad your little boy is doing good after his surgery, Keely! 


Curious to see if the Chinese gender calendar is right for anyone! The hb theory was right for DD although it can go either way. This bub's hb stays right around the same that DD's did but I do still think it's a boy!! 

Hoping I'm wrong too, bellarosa lol! FX you get to be on team blue!!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Chinese calendar was right for me and so was Ramzi theory. The baking soda test was wrong though. They never told us what his heart rate was so I'm not sure about that.


----------



## NDH

You'll find that the chinese gender charts were rght for about 50% of people you poll ;)
They were however wrong for me both times, as were nearly all other wives tales. I never had scans early enough to try Ramzi method.


----------



## Nikki1979

My son was measuring 3 days ahead and this baby is measuring one day behind and is 100% a boy. I am guessing this little boy will be a tad bit shorter than his brother :). His heart rate was 173 beats per minute at the first scan and now stays a constant 153.


----------



## bigbelly2

Just had scan they could finally get some measurements and they were quite sleepy lol 
12w 5 days or 13 we just waiting to hear now but here's a pic il post in gender prediction but would you lovely ladies give me your opinion re nub theory iv got no clue lol 
H xx

https://[URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/haylebop/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_5.jpg.html]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/Mobile%20Uploads/image_5.jpg[/URL]

I can't seem to post a pic now! Not havin a good day lol help anyone?


----------



## bigbelly2

https://[URL=https://s6.photobucket.com/user/haylebop/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_5.jpg.html][IMG]https://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y228/haylebop/Mobile%20Uploads/image_5.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm thinking boy for you bigbelly, looks like your little one has their arms behind his/her head! :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Nice scan bombshell. I say girl though!

As for food, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches have been my go to meal, as well as string cheese lol

Not eating super healthy this week it seems. 

Though k did bbq some chicken and have it on top of a spinach salad last night and it was very yummy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Cute pic bigbelly!! I am guessing boy but I am rubbish at guessing :haha:


----------



## bigbelly2

Buttercup84 said:


> I'm thinking boy for you bigbelly, looks like your little one has their arms behind his/her head! :)

It's funny, it's left arm is behind it's head chillin but right arm if you look super closely ul see it's sucking it's thumb lol the sonigrapher zoomed right in and u could see it putting it in it's mouth haha xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Omg. This neck and shoulder acne is becoming unbearable!!!

Nothing seems to be working on it and it looks so awful. 

Anyone else?
Have you found anything that works? I look like a damn teenager over here. Lol


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> Omg. This neck and shoulder acne is becoming unbearable!!!
> 
> Nothing seems to be working on it and it looks so awful.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Have you found anything that works? I look like a damn teenager over here. Lol

not this time thank goodness. I have had it with three out my five and it was horrible. Really really horrible. There isn't much that is strong that you can do. There are some companies that work well. For me BeautiControl works well, as I usually have some acne, and it's clinical strength really seems to keep it down and it safe during pg


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> Omg. This neck and shoulder acne is becoming unbearable!!!
> 
> Nothing seems to be working on it and it looks so awful.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Have you found anything that works? I look like a damn teenager over here. Lol

That's how I felt with DD! (more gender guessing? Are you having a girl? :haha: )

This time around, my skin looks AWESOME! Better than before I was pregnant. It's really weird. Maybe it's my new face wash? I read you can't use salicylic acid in pregnancy, so I had to switch what I use. I started using "Neutrogena Naturals Fresh Cleansing & Makeup Remover" & honestly, my skin has never looked better. Maybe try that??


----------



## .hopeful.one.

stuckinoki said:


> Omg. This neck and shoulder acne is becoming unbearable!!!
> 
> Nothing seems to be working on it and it looks so awful.
> 
> Anyone else?
> Have you found anything that works? I look like a damn teenager over here. Lol

I'm having the same problem! I've never in my life had acne until I got that BFP. I honestly haven't tried too much because I have awful sensitive skin and eczema. I'm really hoping it'll get better soon! I wish I was more helpful but at least you know you're not the only one :)


----------



## littlelily

Great scan big belly!

Thanks all for the girl. Guess we will find out about that theory as lots of ladies have had dates moved earlier. I wonder if they are all boys! 

4 weeks til our gender scan. Can't wait!

And yes to the acne, not on my neck but on my face. Never suffered with it before bfp. Now can't get rid. Just tried a bit of tea tree oil which helped a bit.


----------



## AMP1117

Ive been lucky on acne this time as well. I had maybe a few zits like 2 months ago but clear ever since.


----------



## bombshellmom

yay for your scan bigbelly2! looks great! 


Acne is also not a problem for me this time :thumbup: which I'm more than okay with! When I was pregnant with DD I had awful acne all around my forehead mostly.


----------



## Fezzle

Great scan, bigbelly!

I measured ahead, and I've had no acne at all (I usually break out around ovulation and AF)- I think we're staying Team Yellow though so it'll be awhile before I know if that relates to anything!


----------



## stuckinoki

Gender scan is Saturday so we shall see. 

I had cystic acne before pregnancy but this is much different and it was never on my shoulders or anything. 

It's so stinking bad. They aren't even like normal pimples that you can pop. These are ugly bumps that itch and hurt (they do eventually pop but good grief!)

Hopefully it lets up. So much for having that beautiful glow of pregnancy! Ha ha ha


----------



## bombshellmom

Quick question ladies - I have a yeast infection (was diagnosed by doc but I refused to take the pill she prescribed me as it is category C in drug risks during pregnancy which means no known effects on baby because there's not enough studies done and I'm always so weird about taking anything while pregnant so I decided not to take it) I asked the nurse if she could ask my doc if I could use monistat but they haven't called me back with the answer yet and it's almost closing time over there - 

Was just wondering if any of you lovely ladies have had experience with this, what did you take? Is it safe to use monistat?


----------



## stuckinoki

You can use the OTC yeast meds like monostat and the others.


----------



## allforthegirl

I was told that you can only use creams.


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh meant to say I measured ahead with both my girls and this baby (like even ahead of when they could have been conceived...!) but I think that's just cos I have big babies (2 9 pounders so far) rather than a gender thing.
I've had horrible acne, cystic like how you described stuckinoki, it's just started to ease a bit but I'm still getting the odd one... I seem to remember having it with DD1 but not this badly and not at all with DD2 except for just before I got my bfp (hers was such a textbook boy pregnancy ;)) I'm guessing girl for this one based on the 12 week scan being similar to both my girls' ones (skull shape in particular)


----------



## stuckinoki

Monostat is a cream, you can always try the organic yogurt "tampon" as well.


----------



## bombshellmom

Well my doctors office never called me back so I just went out and bought some off brand of monistat 7. Hopefully this works so I can be comfortable again! I really hate yeast infections and I'm super prone to them in pregnancy :nope: thanks ladies!


----------



## AMP1117

bombshellmom said:


> Quick question ladies - I have a yeast infection (was diagnosed by doc but I refused to take the pill she prescribed me as it is category C in drug risks during pregnancy which means no known effects on baby because there's not enough studies done and I'm always so weird about taking anything while pregnant so I decided not to take it) I asked the nurse if she could ask my doc if I could use monistat but they haven't called me back with the answer yet and it's almost closing time over there -
> 
> Was just wondering if any of you lovely ladies have had experience with this, what did you take? Is it safe to use monistat?

I was told by ob monistat was safe


----------



## mewolkens

Does anybody else feel like 2nd tri is moving way faster than 1st? It seemed like every day was an eternity and now weeks are flying by!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That's good to hear that it seems to be going fast. I'm officially second trimester tomorrow (if you assume 14 weeks as 2nd trimester). First trimester has dragged, so really hoping it speeds up a bit  

[QUOTE=mewolkens;36185703]Does anybody else feel like 2nd tri is moving way faster than 1st? It seemed like every day was an eternity and now weeks are flying by![/QUOTE]


----------



## Fezzle

I feel like the 2nd tri is dragging! I think for me, the 1st tri felt quicker because I went on a cruise with my family, then they were visiting and we had a lot going on in general. I'm hoping that 2nd tri will start picking up because work will be busier for me as our classes start on Monday.


----------



## mewolkens

Dawnlouise30 said:


> That's good to hear that it seems to be going fast. I'm officially second trimester tomorrow (if you assume 14 weeks as 2nd trimester). First trimester has dragged, so really hoping it speeds up a bit.

Ah. I considered 12 weeks the start of 2nd tri because that's when my ms went away.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sure it will go faster once I get to see my LO again. I am counting down the days :haha:


----------



## stuckinoki

I feel like time is dragging!!! Probably because I'm waiting for my scan tomorrow. 

I did holler at DH last night asking if he could believe we were already in the 14th week! Because I can't.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm excited to FINALLY enter the 2nd Trimester tomorrow but I feel like the time is really dragging, ptobably because I dying to know the gender and feeling sick doesn't exactly help pass the time either. :wacko:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow stuckinoki. :thumbup:


----------



## CurlyRose

I've been absent the past few days, Oh and I enjoyed a trip to London (probably our last trip away as a couple!), got my baby on board badge and used my bump to get me seats all over the tube!

Love the scan pics that have been got in the past few days :)

On acne, I can empathise totally, I've always had bad acne, but after medication and then finally finding the right care for my skin, my face is fairly clear, my chest, however, is not :( absolutely covered in bright red spots, they are so vibrant against my pasty white!

We see babber again tomorrow, cannot wait for that!


----------



## Qmama79

Hi! 
I'm currently 12+ weeks pregnant with nr 2. My official DD is April 1, but since they keep on putting me a few days forward with the US, I've decided to have a March Mallow instead. My first came a month early, so I can't see how I can ever get to 40 full weeks or overdue! 

It's been a horrible first trimester and the ms is subsiding now. I can eat again and enjoy my busy little three year old. I'll find out the sex of little bean next week. Yippie! 

X


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome Qmama79. :flower:

Officially 2nd trimester for me. Had a rubbish nights sleep last night for no apparant reason. At least DH is home today so another adult to help with tantruming son lol. 

Off for flu jab shortly, I hate injections too :wacko:


----------



## SilasLove

I had a quick peek at baby on Thursday and all was well, such a relief. Our big ultrasound is scheduled for Oct 15th, but we won't be finding out the gender. (Well, I'm pretty sure lol) 

I have an appetite again!! I'll be putting my lost weight back on in no time, lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome Qmama and congrats. Sorry about the ms, but we all are either getting better or worse at this point.

Wow this thread is going to be littered with scan pics I can't wait to see all the babies!!

As for gaining back weight, I fear I may not gain much of anything until I figure out what I can eat without my stomach screaming at me in pain. I have been having such a rough go of it the last few days, I just hope this doesn't last.


----------



## littlelily

Sorry to all the ladies still feeling sore or sick. 

Yay for lots of you all now in second tri!

I'm good. Telling all the family this weekend. Lovely reactions so far. Everyone so happy.


----------



## stuckinoki

Gender scan today!

We are officially team PINK!
It's a girl.


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies

I've been so busy with my masters and teaching but I've been keeping up with the thread. 

We've also found out that we are team blue! Another baby boy :) 

As for acne with my first son in felt like a teenage boy. With this one my skin has been perfect. Different pregnancy I guess.

Congrats on team pink Stuck
Fezzle I'm sure baby is perfect. Keep us posted.


----------



## KalonKiki

Yay Stuckie, congrats on team :pink:! I knew that you were having a girl. :happydance:

Congrats again on making team :blue: again Mama Lion. I have a feeling that mine is another little boy too. :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Now I want to know what I'm having ....... I'm a wobbly team yellow ;) lol....... Have till the 6 th of November to decide .....


----------



## CurlyRose

More exciting gender news! 

We saw ours again today, we finally have an actual NHS due date so can I please change my due date to 7th March, last change! Today we saw bones and its skull and everything, it was so much bigger than last time we saw it! That said, I didn't really enjoy this one, I had agonising trapped wind throughout and then sonographer was a right mardy arse. Countdown to then 20 week scan now, and our local hospital has just started doing 3D ones, so there may be one of them too.


----------



## jbell157

Curly I hate when the ultrasound techs are rude. I wish they'd realize that it ruins the experience for us. We had a horrible one at my office but she quit! Yay!


----------



## CurlyRose

Today's just felt very uninterested, gave us the facts, but there was no enthusiasm from her. I work an exhausting job and I know how hard it is to keep that level of joy up, but bloody hell! I suspect that midday on a Saturday is not the time for happy staff tbh.


----------



## Left wonderin

They could at least have made an effort !!!! This baby of mine is kicking up a storm Tonight :) well popping up one as it feels like popcorn popping inside :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So excited for you stuck & jbell!!! Congrats on finding out the sex of your LOs!!! :bunny:


----------



## Fezzle

Left wonderin said:


> Now I want to know what I'm having ....... I'm a wobbly team yellow ;) lol....... Have till the 6 th of November to decide .....

Me too! Feeling very wobbly! We're not going to find out with the Harmony scan/ test but still have the scan on 28 October to change our minds!


----------



## Left wonderin

We can wobble together :) I am going to stop torturing myself and wait and decide in the moment on the day of the scan:) whatever my instinct tells me is what I will do :) ..... I think mys instinct will be yes ;) lol........ But head says no :(


----------



## Fezzle

My DH is the one who doesn't want to know. I go back and forth. My main reason for wanting to know is that I keep calling the foetus "it"!


----------



## stuckinoki

I think this will be our only baby, considering all we went through to get her. I would have loved to stay team yellow but I don't think I would have made it, my willpower just isn't that strong. I just HAD to know so that I could plan plan plan. 

I admire you ladies staying team yellow! More guts than me!


----------



## jbell157

I can't stay team yellow. I paid for an early scan. I'm weak :haha:

Ladies that stay team yellow get an amazing surprise though. One that can't be duplicated. It's pretty cool


----------



## Fezzle

DH is wavering on the Team Yellow now! We're still not going to find out for the Harmony test, but might for the 20 week scan.


----------



## SilasLove

Fezzle - I think we are bump buddies - are you due March 13th?? Time zones mess me up a bit.

Never mind, I looked on first page :haha:

I am in the same situation as my DH doesn't want to find out at all and I'm like well, maybe we should...I am back and forth. Scan is Oct 15...so I should probably figure it out lol.


----------



## Fezzle

SilasLove said:


> Fezzle - I think we are bump buddies - are you due March 13th?? Time zones mess me up a bit.
> 
> Never mind, I looked on first page :haha:
> 
> I am in the same situation as my DH doesn't want to find out at all and I'm like well, maybe we should...I am back and forth. Scan is Oct 15...so I should probably figure it out lol.

Yes- bump buddies! Originally I was 19-20 March but they moved me ahead at my dating scan.


----------



## harveygirl

Hi , can I join ye? Am officially due April 1st but am going to be brought in for section around 24th of March so may aswell join the March monkeys! Hi to everyone. We will find out the gender as soon as we can. Would be a wonderful surprise but I would rather be prepared for boy or girl and will be too excited not to find out!


----------



## littlelily

Yay! Lots of lovely news on who's having what! Can't wait to find out on 14th October :)


----------



## jbell157

Has anyone thought of names? I love Theo but DH doesn't. It's not as common in the states as the UK so it'd be nice since it's not too common.


----------



## CurlyRose

We think about names, but we struggle to come up with any, boys especially. Hopefully something will come to mind eventually!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI ladies, 

We had some sad news today my nanna (mum's mum) passed away suddenly this morning. It's been a hard day. I gave tried to not let myself stress too much as it's surely not good for baby. My husband and son have been amazingly wonderful and supportive today. Xxxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## mewolkens

Welcome Harveygirl!

Sorry to hear about your loss, Dawn.

To those of you who have done this before, I would like to buy new work clothes, but I'm afraid that if I do I'll bump out and they won't fit soon. Any ideas on how to shop to fit a bump I don't have yet?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mewolkens said:


> Welcome Harveygirl!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss, Dawn.
> 
> To those of you who have done this before, I would like to buy new work clothes, but I'm afraid that if I do I'll bump out and they won't fit soon. Any ideas on how to shop to fit a bump I don't have yet?

At motherhood maternity, they actually have a fake belly in the dressing rooms you can strap on :haha: but to be honest, from my last pregnancy, I just bought the size I was in pre-pregnancy, and most stuff fit til the end. I think I recall I had one pair of skinny pants that got a bit too tight around my legs to wear in the last couple months... And I had HUGE hand me downs from a friend, that only fit me near the end - when I actually had a big belly to hold them up - but again, that wasn't many pieces of clothing - most fit the whole time. Hope that helps!

Oh - edited to add: over belly pants were most comfy (for me) because the mid belly ones cut into me VERY quickly. But, if you wanted to buy a couple pairs of those or underbelly pants, remember that you'll also have to have clothes that fit you AFTER baby - it does take a little while to get back down to your pre pregnancy self, & I remember NOT wanting to be in over belly pants postpartum, because it just felt very much like maternity clothes that I wanted to be out of!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Husband and I had boy name locked but we just can't agree on girls names, even a little. I like Violet and Charlotte and DH likes Helena. This baby is going to come out of the womb nameless. 

Sorry for your loss dawn :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ps - names: Jacob for a boy & Ava for a girl. 

Jacob is the #1 name in the U.S. right now, which bothers me, but we chose it because DH was supposed to be named Jacob... And when he was actually born, FIL decided he wanted a junior - so DH was named James, after his dad. We don't want a "James the 3rd" but we feel Jacob would be a little like naming him after his daddy. 

As for a girl name, of course Ava ends up #5 on the U.S. names list right now :dohh: but surprisingly, I don't know anyone by that name, whereas I have lots of friends and coworkers with most of the names on the top 100 lists, and nobody with that one - not to mention I just adore it!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Sorry for your loss dawn. 

Our little man's name is Paxton <3. We had it picked out for quite a while. We were still iffy on a girls name so good thing he's a boy.


----------



## Left wonderin

I've no girls names I.ike .... None ....... I'm torturing myself with lists of them !!! So if a little pink she will be the girl with no name ;) boys I like Noah , RIAN , EOIN .... But still can't choose .... Another reason not to stay team yellow ....


----------



## allforthegirl

My condolences Dawn <3

As for names we have only came up with our girls name. Her name will be Serena. I have no idea about boys names, can't even look at them :haha: Not sure if we will be able to pick a boys name.

As for work clothing, I was always told to buy the size that you are prepg. I too much rather have the over the belly pants and jeans. I found the ones that went under the belly put too much pressure on me. The over the belly ones are also adjustable so you can put them how ever you feel most comfortable, under, mid and above belly.

I am having a pretty crappy day today....Weird how I am feeling so crappy now.


----------



## bombshellmom

Sorry for your loss, dawn! :hugs:

We had Keira picked for a girl at first but DH wants to continue looking. Got nothing for a boy, DH wants weird names. I wish he would let me use Hunter :(

I actually just bought new work clothes today - I start my new job tomorrow so I needed new professional clothing as I already need new clothes around my belly, anyway. Pants are weird on me in pregnancy. They fit everywhere else but my belly and lower hip area. Some women I know have worn their normal pants their entire pregnancy or at least only had to go up a size or 2. I need to go up like 3-4 sizes because of my hips (but everywhere else is baggy :wacko: ) I love maternity pants for that reason!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Ugh. The worst insomnia. Out of nowhere too.

I've been sleeping pretty well and now tonight I have just been unable to fall asleep...which wouldn't be a problem if being awake longer than normal didn't mean that I was going to be super nauseous and unable to find anything that didn't make my stomach churn. Lol. 

This sucks. 

I thought that nausea was supposed to be gone by now, not increasing in amount and frequency! Ha ha ha


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for your condolences. I had a rubbish nights sleep last night unsurprisingly. 

In terms of names we love Noah or Elijah for a boy. I also like Tobias but don't like the idea of it being shortened to Toby. I'm not overly keen on names that can be shortened
For a girl we like Arya but not sure if it's too unusual. We like Ciara, Elsie, Imogen but no girl names we absolutely love or feel settled on xxxx


----------



## Fezzle

Dawn- sorry for you loss :hugs:

So far we've only talked about boys' names. DH likes Ben (Benjamin) which I like too, so that's on the short list. I like Eddie (Edward) after my grandfather but DH isn't convinced. For girls my two favourites right now are Josephine (Josie) or Imogen. I think DH likes Daisy, which I'm not keen on, but we still have to discuss names properly. 

Most of my clothes are able to stretch for awhile. I wear a lot of dresses that are stretchy or have high waists, and also leggings and jeggings. I don't want to stretch all my normal clothes out though just because I can still fit in them once I have a bump!


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome Qmama79 and harveygirl!
Congrats stuckinoki on team pink and jbell on team blue :happydance:
Lily, our 20 week scans are on the same day! What time is yours? Mine is 9am :)
Dawn i'm so sorry for your loss, thinking of you :hugs:
mewolkens, i've always bought my pre-pregnancy size in maternity clothes and that's fitted me fine until delivery. I'm plus size though and don't seem to gain much weight in pregnancy, despite having large babies, so quite a lot of my normal clothes like dresses and tops have fitted through pregnancy in the past aswell.
As for names we have Dominic or Zachary for a boy and for a girl I like Juliet, Judith, Ramona and Peyton (sounds odd with a British accent though imo...) OH has totally different taste in girls names though and hardly likes anything I suggest :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> Ugh. The worst insomnia. Out of nowhere too.
> 
> I've been sleeping pretty well and now tonight I have just been unable to fall asleep...which wouldn't be a problem if being awake longer than normal didn't mean that I was going to be super nauseous and unable to find anything that didn't make my stomach churn. Lol.
> 
> This sucks.
> 
> I thought that nausea was supposed to be gone by now, not increasing in amount and frequency! Ha ha ha

I am 100% in agreement with you in regards to the nausea! It's like it's suddenly getting WORSE! UGH!!!! Didn't have to deal with this when I was pregnant with DD. So sick of feeling sick!!! Hope you feel better soon! :flower:



Dawnlouise30 said:


> Thanks for your condolences. I had a rubbish nights sleep last night unsurprisingly.
> 
> In terms of names we love Noah or Elijah for a boy. I also like Tobias but don't like the idea of it being shortened to Toby. I'm not overly keen on names that can be shortened
> For a girl we like Arya but not sure if it's too unusual. We like Ciara, Elsie, Imogen but no girl names we absolutely love or feel settled on xxxx

I LOVE Aria! I considered that one myself, but my only "thing" about that name is the Game of Thrones connotations. That would be my only issue with Tobias too - because Divergent is so popular right now. But they're both lovely names :thumbup:

Maybe you can take a nap today?? :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome Harveygirl! :wave: :flower:

Dawn I'm so sorry for your loss. :hugs:

As far as names go we have Thea Denise picked out for a girl but we don't have any boy names considered at all.


----------



## AMP1117

Dawn so sorry for your loss:hugs:

We have Michael for a boy and Michelle for a girl...although my dd has picked the name "baby pickle"...she really likes pickels:dohh:


----------



## CurlyRose

Sorry to hear your news Dawn, I did some research on grief and baby and what I found was that it's better for you both to experience it all fully, rather than bottle it up and try to be strong. Not wanting this to sound preachy, but rather to reassure that you're not going to hurt anything by feeling all these emotions. 

We've got no names, I'm honestly not sure what it will be if it's a boy, girls names we've just not looked at because I like too many!

Baby browsing again for us today, thought we were set on the Oyster 2 pushchair, but today I saw the Sola 2, now I am so, so torn! I know it's early to be doing this, but it's fun and exciting, plus best to be ahead ready for offers and sales!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you mama duck xxxxx 
I have found myself crying on and off today, but trying to hold it in a bit for the sake of Isaac, he is soon to be 3 but really we haven't told him properly yet. Daddy told him mummy will be sad because great nanna doesn't live at home anymore, Isaac asked no more questions so for now we will leave it at that. 
We have been trying to do practical things today in terms of funeral organisation. We are on holiday next week (been booked a year), mum agrees we should still go and I think I really need it now. 
I'm trying to look after me and baby emotionally and feel as ok as I can, I just need some sleep, probably only had about 7 full hours across two nights. 

Thank you all for your lovely support, I really appreciate it x x x x


----------



## littlelily

Wow, lots of lovely names.

Think we are set on Oscar for a boy or Alaiya for a girl.

Buttercup, my scan isn't til 4:00pm on the 14th so you will be first! Will have to be all day at work counting minutes!! 

Mama Duck, I like both the prams you mentioned. Want to go look at the weekend and see what fits in the yaris. Then maybe wait til January sales to buy.

Dawn, so sorry for your loss. Hugs your way.


----------



## SarahLou372

Dawn my thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:

I got my results back for my 12 week scan and combined test. It was low risk at 1 in 37000!! 

There are lots of lovely names here. We don't really have our hearts set on a boys name yet, OH cant think of any names he likes at all for boys.. so if anyone has any suggestions it would be nice. However for a boy I like, Charlie, Jacob, or Archie.

And for a girl me and OH like Chloe. But OH has his heart set on a first name and middle name for a girl... Chloe Elizabeth :wacko: :haha:

But I also like, Holly/Hollie I'm struggling with names :dohh: :(


----------



## jbell157

Dawn I'm sorry for your loss.

I second the game of thrones reference for Arya. It's lovely but you might get a lot of comments.

It seems like we all have similar taste. For names I like Theo, Benjamin, or Sawyer. I also like Zachary and William but we have too many family members with those names. DH hates all my choices except the two we can't use. We are pretty clueless. I'm a teacher and all these names remind me of a kid.


----------



## allforthegirl

So many good names!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We got Arya as an idea from watching game of thrones :haha: :haha: lol but your right lots of people may think it's too weird or lots of game of thrones comments. 
I wonder if it's harder to choose a name when your trying to see how it sounds with your first child's name? I sort of think for example Isaac and I don't know erm Wayne (as an example).don't go but Isaac and then Noah (in my mind go ok), probably stupidly over thinking things lol. 

Hubby likes Ariadne (ari-ad-knee) pronunciation, it's growing on me lol


----------



## Fezzle

I recently moved Clara up to a top girls' choice. No idea what DH thinks of it though!

We had our Harmony scan and blood test yesterday. Everything looked good on the scan and he said the heartbeat was good (154) with a good rhythm. There was a lot of movement- even fingers! The scan photos weren't as clear as last time though. We have to wait now for up to 2 weeks for the blood test results. We told the Dr we didn't want to know the sex from the Harmony test, so still Team Yellow!


----------



## SarahLou372

So many lovely names. 

I'm afraid my imagination is not that creative as far as names are concerned, I am really struggling to find just one name for each gender that I like, find nice, or stands out to me. Every name I see I think either no or meh.... :shrug: As bad as OH at the moment and I wasn't in the early weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sarahlou Don't worry if nothing is coming to you yet. You have tons of time to figure out a list. My second we could agree at all, actually even my third for that matter. Both didn't have a name until after the birth. My second was without for almost a week. I am sure you will be fine. Just be easy on yourself.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> We got Arya as an idea from watching game of thrones :haha: :haha: lol but your right lots of people may think it's too weird or lots of game of thrones comments.
> I wonder if it's harder to choose a name when your trying to see how it sounds with your first child's name? I sort of think for example Isaac and I don't know erm Wayne (as an example).don't go but Isaac and then Noah (in my mind go ok), probably stupidly over thinking things lol.
> 
> Hubby likes Ariadne (ari-ad-knee) pronunciation, it's growing on me lol

YES! I agree about the first child's name thing! DD is Madelyn (Maddy for short). I also like Madeline & Adelyn (but of course, way too similar). Even considered Ava with Lynn for a middle name (Ava Lynn) and I'm afraid that's too similar... Madelyn Grace with Ava Lynn? :shrug: I'd like Ava Rose, but DH likes Ava Marie. We have WAYYYY too many people in our family with the middle name Marie! Anyway, we'll see.... Still hoping baby is a boy, and we won't even have to hash out the girl name :winkwink: Is it bad that I feel guilty for saying that?? I'm sure I'll still be over the moon if it's a girl... 

As for Ariadne, VERY different - never heard of it before! But I think it's cute :thumbup:


----------



## emma33

Hi March mummy's. 
I'm due March 1st 17 weeks today with a baby boy &#128099; he's our 5th child, he will be our 4th son we have 1 daughter, I'm 37 my OH is 41, have 3 teens n a 3 yr old I work part time in retail so I'm always busy, this little guy is a rainbow baby after a mmc last June and a mc just this past may, we caught him literally straight after, and so far no problems, that's not to say I'm not a paranoid mess lol I've been feeling movement but then he'll go quiet for a day or two n I flap, I know he's still teeny so can hide or turn his back to me, anyway congratulations on your babies, looking forward to getting to know you. Hope I'm okay to join in at this stage xxxx


----------



## littlelily

Hi Emma and welcome :) you are due the day before me. Looks like you have lots of experience to offer us first timers!

Keep sitting quietly hoping to feel movement but nothing yet.


----------



## CurlyRose

Hello and welcome Emma! I too keep hoping to feel babber, but wonky uterus isn't helping that, I poke it, then sit quietly in the hope it will kick back! Must be lovely to feel it, even if it's not as consistent as you'd like.

We still have no names, my all time favourite girls name has recently become really popular, so that's a bit crap and all boys names just get met with a "no" from one or both of us. I figure it has 6 more months to cook, then a further 6ish weeks before it needs to be registered with a name, so we have time to figure it out.


----------



## allforthegirl

emma33 said:


> Hi March mummy's.
> I'm due March 1st 17 weeks today with a baby boy &#128099; he's our 5th child, he will be our 4th son we have 1 daughter, I'm 37 my OH is 41, have 3 teens n a 3 yr old I work part time in retail so I'm always busy, this little guy is a rainbow baby after a mmc last June and a mc just this past may, we caught him literally straight after, and so far no problems, that's not to say I'm not a paranoid mess lol I've been feeling movement but then he'll go quiet for a day or two n I flap, I know he's still teeny so can hide or turn his back to me, anyway congratulations on your babies, looking forward to getting to know you. Hope I'm okay to join in at this stage xxxx

Welcome :hi:


----------



## emma33

Thankyou ladies &#128512; xx


----------



## stuckinoki

DH and I are trying to figure out how much 0-3 month clothing we need!

Any already mommas want to chime in? How many onesies blankets socks hats pants sleepers etc?

Anything would be appreciated. Lol. I don't want to overbuy but don't want to be washing every day either! Lol


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome Emma xx


----------



## AMP1117

Had my 16 week check up today. Anatomy scan scheduled for Oct 22nd! I got to hear the heartbeat for the first time today:kiss: I have only seen it flicker on sonograms until today. Around 150 ppm:thumbup:


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome Emma :) and thankyou you put my mind at ease as I've been feeling baby but like you will feel no popping for a day or two and worry .. Makes sense they are so little they can change position so not to be felt :) thanks popping away today though :)


----------



## jbell157

stuckinoki said:


> DH and I are trying to figure out how much 0-3 month clothing we need!
> 
> Any already mommas want to chime in? How many onesies blankets socks hats pants sleepers etc?
> 
> Anything would be appreciated. Lol. I don't want to overbuy but don't want to be washing every day either! Lol

Stuck, they grow so fast but with spit up and blow outs you might go through three outfits per day. Most days I went through two. So it really depends on how often you want to do laundry. I would recommend ten sleepers/creepers/onesies. I would not recommend buying anything you have to pull over their heads or on their bottoms because they are so floppy and it's such a pain. Sam lived in footed sleepers but he was born on Halloween. With this time of year I'll be reusing some newborn cotton footed pjs but then get some creepers/romper style in 0-3 depending on where you live and then moving onto onesies for summer. I live in Georgia so it gets hot fast. 

As far as clothing I like to have about 10 per style. It's just my weird thing. Hats maybe 2 or 3. Sam never fit in the one from the hospital, big ole head. 

Actual baby blankets we used 2-3. We used maybe 4 receiving blankets. Socks are different because if they're in footed pjs they don't need them. Maybe six-eight pairs? Also maybe four pairs of mittens for the early star when you can't cut their nails. 

Beg, borrow, and buy as many hand me downs as you can. You'll save so much money. I find that at first Sam went through two sizes per season and now he goes through one. Honestly, clothing was the hardest thing for me but you just kind of find what works for you and go with it. I'm all about comfort and ease so Sam was never in jeans or outfits when he was little. He basically word pjs all day everyday until he was about 6 months old. It worked for us. 

Everyone is different and you're going to get a lot of good advice about clothing, just do what makes the most sense to you.


----------



## bombshellmom

Welcome emma!


DH broke my laptop so I'm on mobile for now its super hard to type out everything I want to say lol.

Super tired since starting new job. Kinda irritated as MIL wants me to take care of the elderly lady that lives with us on my weekend days after stressful training. :wacko: I can't lift her anymore - and she needs help standing pretty much. I can't do it let alone not get paid for it.

How is everyone else doing? Hopefully having much smoother pregnancies than I am right now. Headaches everyday still, tired, irritated and annoyed by pretty much everyone. Wish I could live under a rock as I just want to punch everyone in the face lol


----------



## Fezzle

Welcome, Emma! :hi:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Stuck, we did basics in 3s (3 towels, 3 sheets, but 10 wash cloths, etc). As for clothes, gosh - I can't recall! I can tell you my DD was born May 7, & she started growing out of 0-3 clothes around mid-September. (Maybe that will help you figure out seasons??) I remember because so many people bought us cute summer outfits in 3-6 month size & they had to be returned! She was just too little to wear them - she was swimming in them! Oh, & she would always outgrow the one piece outfits before 2 piece ones. She had graduated to 0-3 sleepers but was still in newborn pants /shirts for a bit longer.


----------



## SilasLove

Felt lots of movement from baby yesterday evening. :) I must have been laying just the right way.


----------



## allforthegirl

Stuck, it is so hard to know how many things you will need for sizes. I have had a couple babies that grew out of 0-3 and 3-6 and so quickly and was in 12 month clothing by 6. Then I have my youngest who is 19 almost 20 months and still in 12 month clothing. The first 12 months of clothing they grow out of the fastest. My babies lived in full sleepers for the first 6 months of life anyways. Just easier than trying to get them dressed in big boy clothing unless we went to visit someone. Sometimes we would just put on some fun sleepers with a fun design on them instead. If you can buy second hand, it will make things a bit more affordable for you. It is what I have always done and then buy a couple things just for them.

Bombshell I too still am getting headaches. I am still fighting tears all the time too, such a mess. I think I may figured out my diet more so I am not feeling as gross.


----------



## littlelily

Feel you bombshell on the frustration! Am usually very patient and calm at school but my new class driving me to despair!!! Either getting angry or want to cry. Taking deep breaths and trying to remember I'm not normally like this and its hormones but tough job when feeling so moody.

Also, new spots (pimples to you U.S ladies) every damn day. All over my nose today, that was nice to wake up to! Anyway, the joys of pregnancy eh?

17 wks today and midwife appointment tmrw. UK ladies, do you normally get to hear heartbeat at normal midwife appointments?


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm worried I don't think I've felt any movements from my baby yet :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think it depends on the midwife but most people I know including myself with my son had the heartbeat listened to from 16 weeks at each appointment x x x 




littlelily said:


> Feel you bombshell on the frustration! Am usually very patient and calm at school but my new class driving me to despair!!! Either getting angry or want to cry. Taking deep breaths and trying to remember I'm not normally like this and its hormones but tough job when feeling so moody.
> 
> Also, new spots (pimples to you U.S ladies) every damn day. All over my nose today, that was nice to wake up to! Anyway, the joys of pregnancy eh?
> 
> 17 wks today and midwife appointment tmrw. UK ladies, do you normally get to hear heartbeat at normal midwife appointments?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Is it your first? I didn't feel.my son move till 19 weeks and u think I felt this one the other day but can't be 100%. I honestly wouldn't worry, baby is still so small x 




SarahLou372 said:


> I'm worried I don't think I've felt any movements from my baby yet :(


----------



## SarahLou372

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Is it your first? I didn't feel.my son move till 19 weeks and u think I felt this one the other day but can't be 100%. I honestly wouldn't worry, baby is still so small x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> I'm worried I don't think I've felt any movements from my baby yet :(Click to expand...

Yes this is my first baby, although I had a miscarriage at 5 weeks with in January.


----------



## littlelily

Sarahlou, I haven't either. My midwife said most first timers feel baby between 18-20 wks.


----------



## CurlyRose

Lily, my midwife said she would start listening from my 16 week appointment (which will actually be at 17+1 now) so hopefully you'll get to hear something. I've already told OH that he should come to that appointment as he might get to hear it!

I'm having bladder issues over the last few days, sometimes only a trickle appears, despite the fact my bladder is full, and I am going, sometimes, several times an hour, then at other times no problems at all. It doesn't feel (or smell, sorry, but they do stink) like a UTI, and reading suggests this is something that happens with a wonky uterus as it moves up, so it should ease soon, but I am sometimes so uncomfortable with it, just making me a bit grumpy and I wanted to rant. Also terrified of it getting worse, as in my reading there were several people who had to be catheterised with this, and I do not want that :( argh. Sorry, such a rant, but mentally having a bad couple of days too and just wanted to get this off my chest.


----------



## Buttercup84

Welcome emma33 and congrats on your baby boy :)
Bombshell how is your new job going? Good I hope.
Lily, I have heard the heartbeat at my 16 week appointment with my previous 2 pregnancies but not this time. I had my appointment today and she never offered, though in all honesty I forgot to ask aswell so i'm not sure if she forgot or if they just don't do it at that appointment anymore (i've read on BnB that they don't in some areas/hospitals in the UK) It was 4pm and the mw seemed a bit stressed! :dohh:
SarahLou, I wouldn't worry about not feeling baby yet... I definitely hadn't felt anything with my first at 14 weeks and even though i've been feeling this one for a while now it's definitely not strong or regular movements yet. I usually have to be relaxed to really notice anything which isn't very often with having a 3.5yo and 1yo already lol :wacko:

AFM, had my 16 week (even though i'm actually 17 weeks lol) appointment today and as I mentioned above didn't hear the heartbeat which was a bummer. Even though I have a doppler which i've been using it's nice to hear it on the 'proper' one and be reassured that it sounds OK and all that. Considering ringing my community midwife (the appointment today was at the hospital as they decide on your care plan for pregnancy ie high/low risk) just in case she should have listened to the heartbeat today. My 20 week scan is still 3 weeks away so quite a while to wait. Other than that the appointment went OK, I don't have to see the consultant (had a large hemmorhage during my first labour requiring a transfusion, but my second labour was fine) unless I develop low iron so that's good and she referred me to see the specialist mental health midwife over my low mood/anxiety which is reassuring :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

Than for all your lovely reassuring messages ladies :flower:

Hopefully in the next 3-4 weeks I might just feel something. 

I have my 16 weeks appointment booked with the midwife too.


----------



## Left wonderin

SarahLou372 said:


> Than for all your lovely reassuring messages ladies :flower:
> 
> Hopefully in the next 3-4 weeks I might just feel something.
> 
> I have my 16 weeks appointment booked with the midwife too.

Hi :) don't worry at all . With my first I only started to notice the " popping " around 18 -20 weeks . I think I only feel it this time and its not regular at all because I'm tuned into it and recognise the feeling from the last time . Otherwise it would ðefinetly go unnoticed ... Start paying attention to any feelings of gas/ wind moving around in your belly ... That show it starts it feels like an air bubble .... But then you notice its regular and then ove true weeks gets stronger :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks left wonderin :flower: Its nice to know what kind of movements to look out for


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly I have had that before, with my 2nd to be exact. I didn't know about it until an scan tech told me to empty my bladder and I couldn't. They put a catheter in once but it resolved on its own. Well at least with my bladder. My baby ended up shooting onto my ureter instead which caused other issues. I sure hope you don't have to be catheterized, but it's best for baby really.


----------



## littlelily

Thanks ladies, definitely hope I get to hear baby tmrw. Will ask if not. Shame you didn't get to Buttercup, but at least you have a doppler at home.

Curly, sorry you're not feeling good. Have you been to see your doc? Hope it resolves itself soon, must be uncomfortable. Weird that we are all having such different symptoms but lots the same too.


----------



## KalonKiki

I first felt my DS move at 17+4 and with this baby I actually just felt movement for the first time a whole 3 weeks sooner at 14+4. It's also my DS's 2nd birthday today so I can't help but feel like the timing is just too perfect. :cloud9: <3

I don't remember if I shared in here that my DH and I finally decided for sure on our girl name. It's Thea Denise. Still no boy names though. :D

I hope that everyone is doing well, I know that a lot of us either have 16 week appointments coming up or just had them. :hugs:

It won't be long now before all of those of us that want to know will know the genders of our babies! It's so exciting to think about. :happydance:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think I felt this one move the day my nanna passed away (14 weeks 1 day)..... I find comfort in that. Now I feel popping but in the same place all the time. I'm sure it's baby . 

Mama fox I hope you get to hear the heartbeat today X


----------



## Fezzle

I have my 16 week midwife appointment next week- I'll report back if I hear the heartbeat. I've been listening to it on the doppler for weeks anyway, but it was really good to hear it during my scan on Monday and hear the Dr say that it was a good pace and rhythm as all I do is check to hear it's there!

My midwife told me not to expect to feel anything until 20 weeks, though I'm hoping it happens sooner than that!


----------



## allforthegirl

Still not feeling much here....not surprising though. 

In little over a week we will know what we are having. :yipee:


----------



## SarahLou372

allforthegirl said:


> Still not feeling much here....not surprising though.
> 
> In little over a week we will know what we are having. :yipee:

I'm not feeling anything yet either.

I have to wait for my next scan at 20 weeks before I can find out my baby's gender :(


----------



## allforthegirl

I just can't wait :haha: plus we finally have a place to go to to have privates done. Where as when I was pg with Z you had to travel 5 hours to the closest place for private!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl, I can't wait to find out what you're having!!!

AFM, still waiting on my Progenity results! I was told I can call on Tuesday if they haven't called me by then! Starting to get nervous, but still excited to hear from them!

Oh, and I should add - I think I may have felt baby last night - was just above my pubic bone, felt like a finger poke from the inside. Just once. :cloud9: I sat still and tried for a repeat, but no dice. Oh well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Help ladies! For the past 2 days, I have at least one point in my day that I just feel like I'm going to fall asleep! Like, I'm talking eyes burning, eyes rolling into the back of my head, constantly yawning, can barely keep my eyes open! It's awful - I am a teacher and I have groups of kids in here! Anyone have any tricks?? It's usually a bit after lunch (although I've had it happen before lunch also!). I'm trying to eat healthy - lots of fruit, some protein, some carbs. Help!


----------



## SilasLove

I'm suggest just to move around, kind of try to shake it off a bit? Maybe do a "game" with the kids and jump around a bit with them? :shrug:


----------



## CurlyRose

Am other little TMI rant, but I am really feeling miserable about this. Bladder issues are definitely not UTI, so must be something to do with uterus moving on the inside. However I feel so uncomfortable, I am now wondering if it's thrush instead/as well. I hate this, I never go to the doctors normally, and I have a life long hatred of having to discuss my more personal areas face to face. I knew being pregnant would really test me, but I thought I could wait a few more months before having to do this stuff. 

Sorry ladies, I'm just feeling really down and out of control :(


----------



## jbell157

Yay for more scans! I can't wait to see if we end of having more boys or girls in his group. 

Bellarosa I'm a teacher too and the same thing happens to me, especially after lunch. I haven't found anything that works I just have to work through it and I eventually wake back up. It's almost like I am full so my body gets tired trying to digest. If you find something that works let me know. 

Curly I'm sorry you're going through this. I am not a fan of doctors either. They usually can only tell me what I already know or can't tell me what I want to know. I hope you get it figured out. It's no fun feeling like you're not in control of your body.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thinking of you curly. If you're really uncomfortable, get to the dr & get it over with. The sooner the better, so you can put your mind at ease. Hope everything ties out okay!! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hugs curly, I know it's not nice but bite the bullet and go see the dr. They can hopefully help you feel more comfortable. I believe thrush is very common in pregnancy, in fact for me that was my first pregnancy symptom. X X


----------



## CurlyRose

Thank you ladies, for making me feel more human again. I went to the Dr's yesterday, hence knowing it wasn't a UTI, and had a thrush treatment from last time I had it, as it took so long to get a Dr's appointment it cleared up by itself while I was waiting! So, give it a couple of days and hopefully uterus will be where it should be and everything else will be normal too. Midwife appointment Tuesday, so OH is tasked with making sure I mention all of this to them, plus the mental wobbles of late.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CurlyRose said:


> Thank you ladies, for making me feel more human again. I went to the Dr's yesterday, hence knowing it wasn't a UTI, and had a thrush treatment from last time I had it, as it took so long to get a Dr's appointment it cleared up by itself while I was waiting! So, give it a couple of days and hopefully uterus will be where it should be and everything else will be normal too. Midwife appointment Tuesday, so OH is tasked with making sure I mention all of this to them, plus the mental wobbles of late.

Oh good! .....mental wobbles? Are you referring to "pregnancy brain"? Because that is TOTALLY normal! :haha: Unfortunately, it doesn't really go away after you have the baby either :dohh: :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Sadly, no, baby brain is alive and well here, but I'm one of the many in this group who has a long standing history of depression, which is rearing its ugly head a little, complete with anxiety this time, which is new. By referring to it as a wobble I feel more capable of managing it. Today has been a better day though, due in no small part to the responses received here yesterday :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CurlyRose said:


> Sadly, no, baby brain is alive and well here, but I'm one of the many in this group who has a long standing history of depression, which is rearing its ugly head a little, complete with anxiety this time, which is new. By referring to it as a wobble I feel more capable of managing it. Today has been a better day though, due in no small part to the responses received here yesterday :)

Oh I'm sorry to bring it up then hun! Not sure if this will make it any better for you, but I was on a mild medication for depression before I was married (maybe 7 or 8 years ago?) and had some "pregnancy blues" with my DD. I cried A LOT. Sometimes felt like everyday. DH kept telling me he was afraid it would hurt the baby. The reason I'm even telling you this is so that if you have the same worries - my daughter is perfectly healthy, SO happy, and constantly has a smile on her face! Absolutely speak with your doctor about it, I'm not trying to downplay, just trying to possibly reassure any worries you may have about baby being affected :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

I've been medicated for it before, and am open to the idea if I need it, however i didn't enjoy being medicated, and that's one of my best motivations to take care of myself in other ways so I can avoid it again. I work in mental health, and I consider myself lucky as I have insight into my illness, I am, most of the time, able to remember that what I'm experiencing is just the result of an illness, and not all of me. I find that really helpful, like when you remember that you only feel breathless due to pregnancy, not because you're unfit (or perhaps the three curly wurlys eaten today, but shhhhhh!)


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies, looks like I missed a lot, sorry.

Curly, sending hugs.
Bella and Mama Lion, teacher here too, and weirdly exactly the same. Have been trying to eat nuts and drink lots of water when feeling sleepy mid afternoon. Doesn't always work but like Mama lion says, it usually passes and then annoyingly, by bedtime, don't feel tired anymore!

Did hear the heartbeat at midwife appointment, was lovely. So exciting :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama duck, I like others here have had a history of depression that I was medicated for. Not needed medication for years now, probably in thanks to the fact that I had almost 2 years of counselling which helped me gain a whole lot of insight into me and also gave me many coping strategies. 
I really feared when I had Isaac that i would get postnatal depression, to me it seemed a forgone conclusion. I shared my thoughts with the midwife then and if I'm honest she wasn't greatly reassuring but it meant they made notes of my concerns and we're possibly more on the ball for signs when Isaac arrived. Thankfully postnatal depression didn't hit, baby blues did but they passed, I'm thankful for that. 
I have seen severe postnatal depression when my mum had my sister (she is 12 now), it was horrendous. Even 12 years ago though the support to mum was amazing. 
Definitely share your wobble with the midwife, but know your not alone in that. Take care of yourself . 

As for me - nannas funeral is booked for the 6th October, as a family we wrote her eulogy yesterday, that was hard. I didn't sleep at all last night, brain too busy with thoughts of nanna, this pregnancy and life in general. 
My brother and his wife announced they are due their baby 17 days after ours is due. Truely lovely news but I feel I can't get excited. Not sure why. 

Take care all xxxx


----------



## littlelily

Dawn, you have a lot going on right now. You just need to think of yourself and your family. Maybe it's difficult to get excited when you're still grieving. There is time for getting excited later. Try not to worry xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Kalonkiki, love the name Thea it's on our list too :flower: Wish OH would agree with me on just one girl's name though, the few he's mentioned I just wouldn't go for at all :dohh:
allforthegirl, i'm excited for your gender scan! Do you have a gut feeling about the gender? I think i'm having a third girl but I don't know if that's just me mentally preparing myself. I'll be happy if it's another girl but as this is our last baby i'll always wonder about the son we'll never have iykwim.
Bella, so exciting that your results will be in soon with the gender aswell and yay for feeling movement :happydance: I worked in a nursery (daycare) through my previous 2 pregnancies and can totally relate to 'crashing' in the afternoon. The little kids' naptime was absolutely lethal, no joke I could have just laid down with them and slept no problem :haha: I never found a magic cure tbh, just tried to keep busy/distracted and keep my water intake up and that helped a little.
Curly, hope your downstairs probs have eased off now that's never fun :( Definitely be honest with the midwife about how you're feeling and I hope she gives you some constructive advice/strategies to help. As I mentioned they referred me to a specialist mental health midwife so that may be something that is offered in your area too :thumbup: I already have my appointment for 5th October so not even that long of a wait which is good. What is it you do in mental health by the way? Once this baby is born i'd really like to do something in that area, maybe support work initially since my qualifications are in early years so i'd have to retrain for most jobs if I wanted to go beyond entry level.
Dawn, i'm glad to hear you didn't have PND with your son despite suffering in the past. It must have been hard to see your mum suffering with it so badly though :( I think that's partly why i'm so concerned about my feelings/behaviours at the moment even if I don't end up with PND again, I worry about the impact on my daughters and feel like I want to be better for them or at least learn to manage things better. Hope your Nanna's funeral goes smoothly and the day is as easy on you as it can be :hugs:


----------



## Ostara84

Hi ladies

Just a quick post. Big hugs to the ladies struggling with anxiety and depression. I am too and it's horrible. I'm determined not to take medication, but it's so hard :(

Today is a good day though, because we had our gender scan - looks like the sonographer at our 12 week scan was right - we're having a boy and a girl :) we're both very happy :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Duck I'm sorry that the depression has being hitting you lately, I hope that ot clears up for you soon. I've been battling depression myself for 12 years now and I had a bit of trouble with ot during my pregnancy with my son but I did not have any PPD (postpartum depression). My DH doesn't normally suffer from depression but he does have issues with it when I'm pregnant and I'd be lying if I said that it didn't irritate or offend me a little but he must have his reasons, apparently it happens to about 10% of pregnant dads according to his research. :hugs:

Dawn I'm sorry again for your loss. :hugs:

Mama Bat thank you, we're absolutely smitten with it and really hope that we get to use it, especially since we don't have any boy names that we can agree on. :haha:

Mama Giraffe congrats on team :pink: and :blue:! Boy and girl twins are so exciting. :cloud9: <3


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, thank you for sharing about your avoiding of PND, that, for me, is a massive fear, like you I feel it's going to happen, and to know that I'm not definitely setting myself up for it is a massive help. Also, your emotions at the moment are totally understandable, and it's ok to not feel excited right now, because it takes time. I hope the funeral goes well too.

Buttercup, I am hoping we have something similar in this area (in terms of a mental health midwife) as I really do feel like the extra support would be beneficial. Work wise, I'm an HCA in an inpatient ward, can be very hard work, but I love it, hoping to train up as a mental health nurse in time, as my role is untrained and has a bit of a limit in where it can go. 

Ostara, amazing news on your twins, one of each, so exciting! 

I'm having another really tough day, finally got the details about my friend's funeral, sadly delayed by the fact that our mutual ex colleagues are neglecting to keep me informed of anything. I am switching from sadness to anger and back again, definitely a low day, but I guess to be expected.


----------



## CurlyRose

KalonKiki, cross post there, but my preggo app actually did mention men getting depressed during the pregnancy, just the other day, so it is real. I understand the irritation though, but I guess we cant really know how it feels for them, as they can't for us.


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly I too have had some depression, more anxiety, and they tried medication but it was awful for me, so I have worked through it with out. My dad though can not go without medication. It is not an easy thing to go through at all. I did have PPD with my 2nd and a very small amount with 3rd and 4th, so when #5 came I was very worried that I would have it again so I chose to encapsulate my placenta, as there are tons of testimonies that it greatly helped them. I didn't have any AND they saved my life when I had a delayed PPH, as my hemoglobin was already back up to pre-pg levels, so I didn't need a transfusion. I will definitely be doing it again.

Buttercup It is weird as with my last one I was overly sure that I was having a girl, but I think I was just trying to convince myself he was one. So this time I seem to have found a very calm place, but also feel complete, which I always said I would feel complete once we had my girl. I have always strongly felt I would have a girl since I was very young, so very a long time I just felt something (one) was missing. I feel that the baby that I felt I was missing is finally with us. So if anything I am embracing that!! <3

Ostra that is amazing news!! Congrats on one of each!! :dance:


----------



## cupcakekate

hello ladies!! please can I join? I'm due the 25th march! hope you're all feeling well. xx


----------



## bombshellmom

welcome cupcakekate!

ostra - congrats on being both team blue & pink! how exciting!

sorry to the ladies struggling with anxiety and depression :hugs: i, too, suffer from it and at times it can be hard to function. hormones definitely don't help much!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Allforthegirl- I've been interested in encapsulating my placenta this time around. I had such bad baby blues with DD. I did hear someone say that she had it done & would "burp placenta" & that it tasted horrible! That's enough to make me think twice... Any words of wisdom??


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Allforthegirl- I've been interested in encapsulating my placenta this time around. I had such bad baby blues with DD. I did hear someone say that she had it done & would "burp placenta" & that it tasted horrible! That's enough to make me think twice... Any words of wisdom??

I didn't have that problem. Maybe once or twice but I find fish oil way way way worse to burp. Maybe it was just the process her was made that made her do that. I just found the benefit to majorly out weight the cons. And was an amazing help for helping increase your milk on days baby is going through a cluster feed.


----------



## bigbelly2

Oh my days iv written a post 3 times here and each time iv somehow deleted it doh lol 

Sorry for those of u suffering at the min, I hope it lifts a little soon and some sunshine enters into ur life x 

I'm not doing too bad got to b consultant let because of previous preeclampsia, quad test oct 6th gender scan oct 13th 20 wk scan nov 2nd but the whole process is dragging soooo much! 

I know I'm having a boy and finally we have agreed on a name, romain junior (pronounced roman) 

H xx


----------



## allforthegirl

I actually had a great day yesterday. I actually was able to eat some. :thumbup:

Glad you picked out a name bigbelly, it is nice name too. Will you be announcing the name to family and friends? Or keeping it quiet?


----------



## bombshellmom

Bigbelly2 - cute name!! Glad you are set on one you love!

Allforthegirl and bellarosa - I'm encapsulating mine this time as well! I've heard a lot of great things but never heard of burp?

I think my morning sickness is almost completely gone!! Yay!


----------



## bigbelly2

Bombshell and all for the girl we've said were not going to tell people names but I think we may do after the gender scan as itl b hard to not tell people, I'm pants at keeping secrets lol 

H xx


----------



## Left wonderin

If my LO is a little pink I'm in big trouble . Not one girls name I like .... Nothing ..... Its driving me nuts ....... 

I'm 90 % sure its a little blue though . 
I just realised I haven't felt ucky once today :) yipeeee . No dry heaving for 2 days now either ... Hope its gone :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ostara, congrats on your girl/boy twinnies! :D Sorry to hear you're suffering from anxiety and depression though, hope it eases for you soon :hugs:
Curly, that sounds really interesting and the sort of role i'd like to go for :thumbup: Feels weird to think about potentially starting a new career at 31 and with my third baby on the way as I feel like I should have already been established in one by now but I just don't feel like my current field (early years) is what I want to do anymore. Once this maternity leave is over i'll be 'starting over' so to speak :)
Welcome cupcakecake and congrats :flower:
bigbelly, congrats on team blue and I love the name Romain :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Hi ladies sorry I've not been commenting. I've Ben having a hard time posting on Bnb. On my phone every time in write a post it gets deleted and my tablet is having issues,mind then whenninget to the computer nice forgotten all the things I was going to comment on. But I'm excited for all of you who have found out gender or picked names :)

Anyway I've set up a facebook group specifically for women planning home births or natural birth center/hospital births as I thought it would be nice to chat spcifically in the same mindset about birth. It is just a closed group as I figured most people are far enough along by now not to be room worried about someone seeing them join a due date group. If you want to join pm me for the link :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Ladies, toy story 3 is not a good idea when you're pregnant lol just a bit of advice. I'm a mess watching it


----------



## SarahLou372

Code:




bombshellmom said:


> Ladies, toy story 3 is not a good idea when you're pregnant lol just a bit of advice. I'm a mess watching it

If your thinking the same thing I am I now what you mean I saw it the other day :dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

We will not be keeping our name a secret, but I won't be giving anyone a chance to really say anything about it either :haha:

NDH thank you for the offer. Though we may be telling people soon, I am not sure if I want to put it all over FB or not. Very nice idea though. :flower:


----------



## NDH

No worries. I know there is a way to hide that you joined a group from your feed and make it so friends can't see what groups you're in, so there is pretty much no chance of anyone coming across it, but I have no idea how to do it lol.


----------



## jbell157

I need some name help. We were going to name baby boy William Bryant and call him Bryant; however, an issue has come up. It's a very long story buy William is my BIL's name and he and my DH are not getting along right now at all.

So we are wanting to stay away from William but we still want to use a family name. I think we still want to call this baby Bryant but need some combination ideas. Other names we like are James, Max, Thomas, and Zachary. All of which are family names. 

Any ideas?


----------



## allforthegirl

jbell157 said:


> I need some name help. We were going to name baby boy William Bryant and call him Bryant; however, an issue has come up. It's a very long story buy William is my BIL's name and he and my DH are not getting along right now at all.
> 
> So we are wanting to stay away from William but we still want to use a family name. I think we still want to call this baby Bryant but need some combination ideas. Other names we like are James, Max, Thomas, and Zachary. All of which are family names.
> 
> Any ideas?

My best advise is to pick one and start yelling it around the house.....then think to yourself how does that sound and feel to yell it. Believe me you will be yelling it one day :shrug:. You will know by just yelling it, then the combo will be easier to pick. I hope that it helps, as I think it was the best advise anyone could have given to me......then it came to does it fit with the other boys names. I really loved the name Niklaus (pronounced nick-clouse), but that name didn't flow with the other four....again I yelled them all out and it just didn't fit...


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm also posting this in my journal but I need more advice because I'm at a loss....


He has been acting incredibly strange these past couple of weeks, and I guess I'm looking for someone to tell me that it's just my pregnancy hormones going crazy and making me paranoid because in our 6 years of marriage he's never really given me any reason to believe that he is anything other than a good husband to me.

This all started 2 weeks ago, before then the man never answered his phone or returned text messages, let alone kept his phone charged....I used to complain that he never kept it charged and that if something happened I wouldn't be able to reach him blah blah blah, this still didn't make him charge it or keep it on him.

So, fast forward 2 weeks ago I start hearing his phone text message ding CONSTANTLY! I assumed it was people from school discussing papers or something like that, no big deal right? I didn't think anything about it but I did give him shit and joked that he had a girlfriend and we laughed about it.

I just got back from my weekend in NC and noticed while I was gone that he was responding almost immediately to all of my texts, answered his phone when I called etc. Thought it was a little weird but assumed that he was doing homework and had his phone next to him.

Last night, we went to bed and HE TOOK HIS PHONE TO BED WITH HIM...as in, put in under the blankets with him and went to sleep....who sleeps with their phone next to them under the blankets at night? Seems like something someone would do if they didn't want to risk someone seeing their shit.

Then THIS MORNING....he gets ready for school and puts on cologne...I bought him cologne months ago and tried to get him to wear it and he refused....this morning at 5am, he gets dressed and puts on the cologne :/ He's NEVER done that in our 6 years of marriage.

I'm so confused. I want to trust my husband and for this to be part of my pregnancy hormone-induced imagination but I have an awful feeling in the pit of my stomach about this.

Am I crazy? Am I not? What do I do????


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh Stuck I would be just as paranoid.....but my DH doesn't hide his phone at all. 

I think you need to confront him....could totally be your hormones, but it is a very good reason to bring it up to him in my mind. Not a crazy hormonal lady thing at all......very valid!

I hope it is nothing though. :hugs:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

jbell157 said:


> I need some name help. We were going to name baby boy William Bryant and call him Bryant; however, an issue has come up. It's a very long story buy William is my BIL's name and he and my DH are not getting along right now at all.
> 
> So we are wanting to stay away from William but we still want to use a family name. I think we still want to call this baby Bryant but need some combination ideas. Other names we like are James, Max, Thomas, and Zachary. All of which are family names.
> 
> Any ideas?

I like Zachary Bryant. But ultimately, it has to be your choice, of course! I like the yelling it idea :haha: Not necessarily a mad yell, but a "my kid's upstairs and needs to come down now so I need to be loud" kind of yell. Good luck & let us know what you decide!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Stuck! I, too, hope it's nothing. But I, too, would be nervous. I agree with Allforthegirl - you really need to confront him. Hey, at least if it's nothing, you can blame it on the pregnancy hormones! I really do hope it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella yes good point, not a mad one....just one that you will be calling them into the house for supper, or if in basement or upstairs kinda thing :winkwink:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm going to feel like a terrible person but I'm going to ask to use his phone to call the cel phone company because I need to "trouble shoot" my phone and obviously can't call from it to do so and then I'm going to spotlight search his phone and see what comes up. I hope it's nothing but I feel like something big is wrong right now.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> I'm going to feel like a terrible person but I'm going to ask to use his phone to call the cel phone company because I need to "trouble shoot" my phone and obviously can't call from it to do so and then I'm going to spotlight search his phone and see what comes up. I hope it's nothing but I feel like something big is wrong right now.

Eeek! Keep us posted! FX for you that it's nothing! :hug:


----------



## mewolkens

Stuck- I'm on mobile so I can't see your location, but are you in the US? Does your hubby watch football? My husband has been glued to his phone because the season started and he looks at player injury updates and game info 24/7. Any chance this is what's going on in your house?


----------



## stuckinoki

mewolkens said:


> Stuck- I'm on mobile so I can't see your location, but are you in the US? Does your hubby watch football? My husband has been glued to his phone because the season started and he looks at player injury updates and game info 24/7. Any chance this is what's going on in your house?

Nope. Not into football enough to keep up with stats or anything...he'll watch it if it's on but he won't go out of his way to do so :/


----------



## SarahLou372

jbell157 said:


> I need some name help. We were going to name baby boy William Bryant and call him Bryant; however, an issue has come up. It's a very long story buy William is my BIL's name and he and my DH are not getting along right now at all.
> 
> So we are wanting to stay away from William but we still want to use a family name. I think we still want to call this baby Bryant but need some combination ideas. Other names we like are James, Max, Thomas, and Zachary. All of which are family names.
> 
> Any ideas?

Its really you choice but I think all James, Zachary and Thomas go with Bryant no problem and they are all good strong names :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Aw Stuck :hugs: 
I really hope its nothing hon. xx


----------



## littlelily

Mama Lion, I like Zachary Bryant too.

Stuck, hmmm, that's a tough one. It's nice that he answered your calls and txts straight away but the cologne and sleeping with the phone is weird. Did you check his phone? What happened?


----------



## stuckinoki

he won't be home for a few more hours yet.


----------



## CurlyRose

Oh stuck :( I hope it's just pregnancy hormones, but I would be feeling pretty unsure about things in that circumstance too. I hope you can get to his phone, and that it shows you're just overreacting (as for once being a preggo mental will be the best outcome).


----------



## cupcakekate

Like the name Zachary too!

stuckinoki I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## AMP1117

Bit of a scare Friday. Had some mild AF like cramps. Called OB and they had me come in. Checked baby's HB which was great and my cervix which is exactly as it should be. Had me do a urine test to check for UTI. Told me there was only a minimal amount and most likely wouldn't be a UTI but sending for a culture just in case. Interestingly enough, they told me they found keatones in my urine (Im not diabetic) which indicated I was de-hydrated? Very confused because I thought I have been drinking tons throughout the day...90% of which is water:shrug: So if any of you have cramps, I guess chug water!


----------



## AMP1117

Stuck- The cologne thing is what I find odd...good luck hope it turns out to be nothing...I was in a similar situation with an ex boyfriend...I waited for him to take a shower then I jacked his phone


----------



## littlelily

Too excited for 20 wk scan. Counting the days (still 2.5 wks to go!!)

AMP, glad you're ok. How is everyone else doing today? Feeling good I hope xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Stuck you poor thing . I think we feel especially vulnerable now :( I hope it turns out to be nothing more than hormones and your overactive imagination . Hope your detective work goes to plan and your mind it put at rest after it. Keep us posted xxxx

I like Thomas :) mama lion . 
AFM felt lots of popping today :) can't wait for them to get stronger !!!!!! :)


----------



## jbell157

Stuck that's shady behaviour, you're not being paranoid. I'm glad you're going to check his phone. I hope it's nothing. We're here for you if you need anything.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats cupcakekate! :wave: :flower:

Mama Lion I think that Zachery, Thomas, and James all sound good with Bryant but you should really make Bryant his first name if that's what you intend to call him. I've never seen the point in making the intended name the middle name. It makes it really awkward when they have to sign things and when people accidentally call them by the wrong name. Ultimately what you do with the name is your choice though, that's just my personal opinion, I think that they're all good names.

Stuck I'm sorry that your husband's behavior has been so shady, it's definitely not normal and you have every reason to feel paranoid. I'm not a jealous person and I wouldn't expect my husband to cheat on me for even a second but people don't change their habits so suddenly like that unless there is something going on, whether it turns out to be cheating or not. I really hope that it's something innocent though and not what it looks like. :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Just wanted to update....I'm just hormonal and crazy.

The number that's been being texted was a man [I called from a blocked number to confirm] I texted DH and asked him to bring home wine (he did! so I'm enjoying a small glass right now) I just broke down and asked him about it...I told him I'm feeling very insecure right now; bloated, fat, pimple-riddled like a 16 year old fry cook, and after all of the hard work at the gym and the boob job I have lost all of the confidence that I gained through that hard work....

I told him that I was scared that something was going on and asked him about the cologne [he wore civilian clothes and didn't realize that I wanted him to wear the cologne around him when we went out together....well duh! Of course I do] and the phone under the covers thing [yeah, I forgot that I told him in anger after I found out that he ate all of the peanut butter yesterday that he needed to set his own damn alarm because this wasn't a hotel. Well he took that to heart and didn't want to be late today!]

I'm an idiot. It's all pregnancy hormones.


----------



## jbell157

Aww stuck I'm so glad everything is ok! We are all allowed hormonal moments during pregnancy. I almost went to a hotel when I was pregnant with Sam because I overreacted so much.


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, I'm relieved to hear that it was nothing but hormones. Pregnancy can do a lot to make us feel like we look like crap. I didn't feel that way with my son but with this baby my hair looks terrible and greasy all of the time even after I wash it and I have acne everywhere and I feel fat. :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

So relieved to hear it's nothing stuck. I also share your loss of confidence, I had been putting in a lot of effort to get fitter and was feeling pretty good about how I looked for once, now I too am covered in spots and feel more fat than anything. Hoping this will improve once I can feel babber properly and so feel more pregnant!


----------



## littlelily

Great news Stuck. I know the feeling, been very hormonal and low in confidence with pregnancy and probably a bit clingy with DH because of it. Glad it worked out all ok.


----------



## Fezzle

Stuck- glad it's all ok!

I have been lucky with clear skin, and my hair is nice and thick (though a bit frizzy looking around the front/part), but I am definitely feeling fat! Not just my stomach area, but my chin as well!

Some great names- very exciting! I like Bryant- though why as a middle name if that's what he'll be called?


----------



## CurlyRose

16 week midwife appointment today, a week late, but a good appointment :) heard the heartbeat for the first time, which was amazing, and my fundal height is as it should be. Also mentioned my mental health and I now have an extra appointment in three weeks to just see how I'm doing with that, which is great really.


----------



## Fezzle

Glad you're being well looked after, Curly!

My 16 week midwife appointment is tomorrow morning.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh good news both Stuck & Curly! Stuck, glad it was nothing, & Curly - glad you're taken care of! :hugs: to you both!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Just got my Progenity results back yesterday - test results all came back normal, and.... It's a boy! :blue: DD has been insistent right from the start that it's "Baby Jacob" in my belly & I guess she is right! We're over the moon! :cloud9:


----------



## Fezzle

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Just got my Progenity results back yesterday - test results all came back normal, and.... It's a boy! :blue: DD has been insistent right from the start that it's "Baby Jacob" in my belly & I guess she is right! We're over the moon! :cloud9:

Yay- great news!


----------



## jbell157

Yay Bella how exciting!

I'm working on making Bryant his first name. DH is being difficult. He doesn't think going by a middle name is a big deal. I think it will be a pain in the but for him. I also think his first name should be what we will can him. It just makes sense that way.


----------



## SarahLou372

CurlyRose said:


> 16 week midwife appointment today, a week late, but a good appointment :) heard the heartbeat for the first time, which was amazing, and my fundal height is as it should be. Also mentioned my mental health and I now have an extra appointment in three weeks to just see how I'm doing with that, which is great really.

Hi :hi:

I have my 16 week appointment next week.. I was just wondering if you would be able give me an idea of what kind of thing I should expect there. im a little nervous about going cause I don't have any information on what will be happening. I'm sure that I may hear baby's heart beat which I've not heard yet and hope its going to be okay :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Just got my Progenity results back yesterday - test results all came back normal, and.... It's a boy! :blue: DD has been insistent right from the start that it's "Baby Jacob" in my belly & I guess she is right! We're over the moon! :cloud9:

Oh how exciting!! Congrats on :blue:


----------



## CurlyRose

SarahLou372 said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> 16 week midwife appointment today, a week late, but a good appointment :) heard the heartbeat for the first time, which was amazing, and my fundal height is as it should be. Also mentioned my mental health and I now have an extra appointment in three weeks to just see how I'm doing with that, which is great really.
> 
> Hi :hi:
> 
> I have my 16 week appointment next week.. I was just wondering if you would be able give me an idea of what kind of thing I should expect there. im a little nervous about going cause I don't have any information on what will be happening. I'm sure that I may hear baby's heart beat which I've not heard yet and hope its going to be okay :shrug:Click to expand...

With mine, I went in, she asked how I was doing, I had chance to explain what had been going on over the last couple of months, she went over the results of my booking in bloods and tested my urine, she also had a nice chat with OH about how he was finding things and stuff he could look out for that might affect me. Once all of that was covered, she had a feel of my tummy while I lay on the bed so she could find my fundal height, then listened to the heartbeat with the Doppler. The midwife I saw today is a proper chatterbox though, she did say that some might be a bit more factual and just get straight on with results and the examination though. (This makes it sound like a super long appointment, it took about 25 minutes even with all the chatting!) 

Bella - exciting news on baby Jacob, how funny that your DD had it right, I know there's a 50/50 chance either way, but I do like that!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you, It doesn't sound to scary then :haha:

My OH has been to my first midwife appointment and to all of my scans I've had so far. But he cant make this midwife appointment due to work. But he is coming to my next appointment for my 20 week scan :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks ladies!

Curly, I know, right?? I love that too! And she was actually getting almost angry whenever I tried to tell her it might be "Baby Ava" lol. I kept telling DH she was going to have a hard time if it was a girl :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue: Mama Tiger! Baby boys are so special, I'm glad that you got your Jacob. :cloud9:


----------



## AMP1117

Received blood results back from down syndrome and neural tube screening...all good! Now I just need to wait til the 22nd to find out what kind of monkey I've been cooking up!


----------



## Buttercup84

Bella, congrats on team blue! :D
Curly, really glad to hear your midwife took your concerns seriously and I hope the extra appointment is helpful :flower: Reminded me I need to reschedule mine!
Stuck, glad to hear it was nothing to worry about in the end :hugs: Pregnancy hormones are no joke, I remember flipping out over running out of dish sponges with DD1's pregnancy :wacko:
AMP, glad your cramps were nothing serious. I remember when I was pregnant with DD2 a lady on here said she ended up in hospital due to getting dehydrated during pregnancy despite drinking tons of water. Maybe some are more susceptible to it than others.
jbell, I think any of those names sounds good with Bryant but Zachary is my favourite (it's one of our 2 contenders) :)
NDH, i'd like to join your group and will message you on fb :thumbup:


----------



## littlelily

Glad you're being looked after Curly and great news Bella! Yay for team blue :)

So, funny, met with a friend at the weekend who I haven't seen for a while and she said she is pregnant too and...due the day before me! So cool! We are signing up to our antenatal classes together and have been talking all things baby which has been a nice break for our husbands!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NDH, just added you on FB. We just announced our pregnancy on FB (not that we're having a boy yet though) so I feel a little more comfortable joining both groups you set up - please & thank you!


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily- that is so cool having an IRL friend that is pregnant with you!

I had my 16 week midwife appointment this morning- it was pretty uneventful, but I don't mind that in pregnancy! She just went over the blood tests from the blood I had taken at the booking appointment- all fine including my iron/ferritin which had been low when I was TTC. She took my blood pressure, tested the urine I brought in, and asked how I was feeling- that was pretty much it. She didn't weigh me, or check my fundal height or listen to the heartbeat. I've got my next midwife appointment (25 weeks) at the end of Nov booked as well as a flu jab in a couple weeks. Otherwise, we're still waiting for the Harmony test results and my 20 week scan is in 4 weeks.


----------



## Left wonderin

Anyone else feeling like they are not pregnant !!! This inbetweene stage .... no bump to speak of , ms all but gone , not feeling definite movments .... . Wish I had a little window I could open just to peek inside . I've decided I'm now not going to stay team yellow . So ill e finding out pink or blue on the 6th of November . It seems ages away !!


----------



## Fezzle

Yes! Especially when I've been busy at work, I sometimes forget! No movements, feeling a lot better, just a tiny bump that makes me just look like I've put on weight. If it wasn't for the home doppler, I probably wouldn't believe it!


----------



## SarahLou372

Fezzle said:


> Yes! Especially when I've been busy at work, I sometimes forget! No movements, feeling a lot better, just a tiny bump that makes me just look like I've put on weight. If it wasn't for the home doppler, I probably wouldn't believe it!

I'm feeling pretty mush the same, not sure if I've felt movements yet or gas :haha: I really want to buy a Doppler but don't know where get a good one from 

:shrug:


----------



## jbell157

Left wonderin said:


> Anyone else feeling like they are not pregnant !!! This inbetweene stage .... no bump to speak of , ms all but gone , not feeling definite movments .... . Wish I had a little window I could open just to peek inside . I've decided I'm now not going to stay team yellow . So ill e finding out pink or blue on the 6th of November . It seems ages away !!

Yes! It bothers me sometimes that I cant feel anything and I worry. I feel like I'm in limbo, like I'm almost really pregnant but not quite.


----------



## allforthegirl

I also go through periods that I don't notice either....specially since I don't feel anything....but as soon as I hug DH or my LO tries to sit on my lap I can tell. My belly is starting to get in the way


----------



## littlelily

Yes, not feeling very pregnant although more than a tiny bump now and constantly hungry! 

2 wks until 20 wk scan. Eep!


----------



## CurlyRose

I have quite the bump, but am constantly forgetting about it and bashing it on doors and chairs trying to squeeze though gaps I just don't fit through! I think have felt it move though, there have been a few times where I've felt something that didn't seem like gas, only when I've been leaning forward on a table or something though, hope that's what it is :)


----------



## SophBabes

My New Due Date Is Now 6th March, <3 Can you change me please x


----------



## Buttercup84

I'm getting a bump now but I still feel like I just look a bit fatter in the belly than usual to most people (am a UK 18-20 anyway so plus size) I didn't gain any extra weight with DD2's pregnancy so I can't blame it on having 2 pregnancies close together as I was the same size before I had her. I still haven't told many people though I think some of the ladies at our toddler group are starting to suspect but won't ask me outright..! :haha:
My OH has a job interview tomorrow. He's worked at the same place for 12 years, started when he was 18, and has progressed as much as he can but the company structure has changed a lot over the years (as many have of course) and there have recently been redundancies at the level he could get to next so it feels like if he wants to go further the time has come for him to do that somewhere else. Really hope it works out for him, he'd lose his paid paternity leave for after the baby is born but that's not a deal breaker by any means as he can always just take some annual leave instead.
2 weeks til my 20 week scan, eek! Feeling excited now but also a tad emotional as i'm reaching another pregnancy milestone that i'll never get to experience again. Don't get me wrong i'm looking forward to having my family 'complete' and watching all of our children grow up together but it still feels strange to think i've had my last BFP, 12 week scan etc. I think i'm in a hormonal 'reflective' mood today :winkwink:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Buttercup84 said:


> I'm getting a bump now but I still feel like I just look a bit fatter in the belly than usual to most people (am a UK 18-20 anyway so plus size) I didn't gain any extra weight with DD2's pregnancy so I can't blame it on having 2 pregnancies close together as I was the same size before I had her. I still haven't told many people though I think some of the ladies at our toddler group are starting to suspect but won't ask me outright..! :haha:
> My OH has a job interview tomorrow. He's worked at the same place for 12 years, started when he was 18, and has progressed as much as he can but the company structure has changed a lot over the years (as many have of course) and there have recently been redundancies at the level he could get to next so it feels like if he wants to go further the time has come for him to do that somewhere else. Really hope it works out for him, he'd lose his paid paternity leave for after the baby is born but that's not a deal breaker by any means as he can always just take some annual leave instead.
> 2 weeks til my 20 week scan, eek! Feeling excited now but also a tad emotional as i'm reaching another pregnancy milestone that i'll never get to experience again. Don't get me wrong i'm looking forward to having my family 'complete' and watching all of our children grow up together but it still feels strange to think i've had my last BFP, 12 week scan etc. I think i'm in a hormonal 'reflective' mood today :winkwink:

IMO... never say never :haha: My parents felt "complete" with my brother and sister.... 9 years later, they decided they wanted one more baby. I was 100% planned! My brother was 10 and my sister was 13 when I was born :) Maybe you will end up having another little one someday!


----------



## Buttercup84

BellaRosa8302 said:


> IMO... never say never :haha: My parents felt "complete" with my brother and sister.... 9 years later, they decided they wanted one more baby. I was 100% planned! My brother was 10 and my sister was 13 when I was born :) Maybe you will end up having another little one someday!

If it was up to OH we'd have at least one more, especially if this baby is our third girl :winkwink: I do feel like 3 is the right number for us though, for practical/financial/emotional reasons. I'm 31 now and can't imagine having another one in later years even though I know of quite a few families where that's happened, intentionally or otherwise!


----------



## CurlyRose

Definite movements from babber this evening, while lying on my back (enjoying while I can) there were some proper little movements. I still think the others were too, but this was much stronger :)


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> NDH, just added you on FB. We just announced our pregnancy on FB (not that we're having a boy yet though) so I feel a little more comfortable joining both groups you set up - please & thank you!

YAY so glad you got you Jacob!


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Bat I know how you feel, my DH keeps telling me that this is our last baby, he doesn't want another one and it's made me an emotional wreck because I haven't decided if I want this to be my last baby or not but I do know that I'm not ready for the emotion that comes with reaching these milestones because they might be the last time I do.


----------



## allforthegirl

This is our last for sure. DH is getting snipped on the 14th


----------



## azure girl

DH felt this LO the other day, he had a nice big grin on his face!

The City Select just went on sale at Pish Posh, you get the second seat free, which is $160.


----------



## allforthegirl

azure girl said:


> DH felt this LO the other day, he had a nice big grin on his face!
> 
> The City Select just went on sale at Pish Posh, you get the second seat free, which is $160.

Oh how exciting for your DH to have already felt baby!! 

I hope I will be able to feel baby soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- that is so exciting! I haven't even felt a flutter myself yet!

Great news- I just got the results of the Harmony test and all is low risk!

This is our first and we want to try for another one soon after, but I certainly won't be changing my mind about having a 3rd 10 years down the line- I'll be almost 50! :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hey, my sister had her last one at 44, so it's not like it can't be done!!! :flower:

She had 3 kiddos from a previous marriage (ages 16, 17, 18) and her new husband had 4 kiddos from 2 previous marriages (ages 21, 9, and 7) and now they have a baby together - he is now 1 year old!


----------



## stuckinoki

I haven't felt anything yet either fezzle. I want to feel kicks so bad!!!

I did use my Doppler this morning and baby was all over the place, I could hear her movement and heartbeat. It was pretty neat. 

Just stocking up on hurricane supplies in case it actually comes this way. Got twizzlers and spaghettiO's. All set. Ha ha ha


----------



## Fezzle

My dad's hurricane supplies were always cheetos and peanut butter! Good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kind of glad that we live in the middle of our country....no risk of any hurricanes here!!

I am very tired today. I want to sleep all day....:sleep:


----------



## KalonKiki

No risk of hurricanes here either, but we do get tornadoes. A few years ago Joplin (only a few hours away from where I live right now) was hit by an F5, it was one of the most devasting natural disasters in US history. Where I grew up flooding was a huge problem, in fact I've been through 2 particularly bad floods in my lifetime though I don't remember the first one (1993, I was only a couple of years old then). I really hope that the hurricane doesn't hit you Stucki!

My mother was another one of those women that decided years later that she wanted another baby. Her youngest at the time (my sister Lily, currently 17) was about 10 years old when my sister Bella (currently 6, turning 7 in December) was born. I think my mom was 34 or 35 when she had Bella. There is actually a possibility that this baby could be born on Lily's birthday, I'm due exactly 1 week before her birthday. It's not likely though since my son came at 38 weeks.


----------



## AMP1117

So I am a tad emotional...we transitioned dd to her first big girl bed:cry: I know I will have a new baby soon...but she is still my baby! I am soooo proud that she is doing well (first night was a tad difficult but last night she was super!) This pregnancy is our last. I have always only wanted 2 so I am trying to cherish each part of this pregnancy (which is a bit easier this time around as I have only had minimal MS unlike with dd when I was spewing from start until finish) I am happy for the age gap we will have (dd turns 3 in January and this one is due in March) for me that is an ideal gap as I feel I have had a chance to enjoy the big milestone early stages with dd and she will be old enough to "help" with the baby (she is excited to be mommy and daddy's helper for her baby sibling) she talks so well its been great communicating with her and explaining the upcoming changes. Still...she's my baby and its hard to accept that she is now more of a big girl :sigh: ok emotional rant complete. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP1117 said:


> So I am a tad emotional...we transitioned dd to her first big girl bed:cry: I know I will have a new baby soon...but she is still my baby! I am soooo proud that she is doing well (first night was a tad difficult but last night she was super!) This pregnancy is our last. I have always only wanted 2 so I am trying to cherish each part of this pregnancy (which is a bit easier this time around as I have only had minimal MS unlike with dd when I was spewing from start until finish) I am happy for the age gap we will have (dd turns 3 in January and this one is due in March) for me that is an ideal gap as I feel I have had a chance to enjoy the big milestone early stages with dd and she will be old enough to "help" with the baby (she is excited to be mommy and daddy's helper for her baby sibling) she talks so well its been great communicating with her and explaining the upcoming changes. Still...she's my baby and its hard to accept that she is now more of a big girl :sigh: ok emotional rant complete. Hope everyone is well!

100% in agreement with you! 

We're redoing our guest room for my daughter, to make it her "big girl room." So, she's still in her crib for now... but she's SO EXCITED to get into her new bed, especially now that I bought new girly bedding, etc for her. I just don't want to transition her to the bed before we're done painting the room - last thing I want to do is transition her then go backward, back to the crib! As soon as DH is done redoing our bathroom (his current project) he will be redoing her "big girl room." I'm kind of excited but dreading moving her out of the nursery at the same time. So emotional!!!!


----------



## AMP1117

I know! Im just happy SHE is handling the transition well. I feel like I want to cry over all the little things with her right now. I got teary eyed just because she was feeding herself her morning cereal! 

The first night she wasnt too thrilled when it was time for bed even though she seemed so excited during the day after her daddy put her bed together (he built the whole thing from scratch at his father's workshop and assembled it at our house) She kept wanting to get up so I told her I was going to sleep in it "no mommy, its mine, daddy built for me" :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP1117 said:


> I know! Im just happy SHE is handling the transition well. I feel like I want to cry over all the little things with her right now. I got teary eyed just because she was feeding herself her morning cereal!
> 
> The first night she wasnt too thrilled when it was time for bed even though she seemed so excited during the day after her daddy put her bed together (he built the whole thing from scratch at his father's workshop and assembled it at our house) She kept wanting to get up so I told her I was going to sleep in it "no mommy, its mine, daddy built for me" :haha:

Awww that's wonderful! My husband is handy too, but so far he's only made her a shelf :haha: 

I had such a :cry: night last night because - for the first time - DD requested (cow) milk rather than "na-nas" (breastfeeding). I sobbed as I grabbed a sippy of milk and gave it to her while I rocked her in her room. But, I shouldn't have been too concerned... this morning she asked for "na-nas" again before I went to work :haha: I do feel this is probably the beginning of the end though. She's never missed a night feed! :nope: Just so sad that my little girl is growing up too quickly :cry:


----------



## AMP1117

Last night while sitting still on the couch this lo was going bonkers! It really is amazing to feel this little monkey thrashing about as if they are a UFC fighter. I cant wait to be able to feel them on the outside!


----------



## CurlyRose

I had my friend's funeral today. Babber gave me a little series of kicks/movements after the burial, I like to think it was trying to cheer me up and remind me of all the positivity in the world. Totally with you though AMP, can't wait to be able to feel it in the outside so OH can feel too.


----------



## AMP1117

CurlyRose said:


> I had my friend's funeral today. Babber gave me a little series of kicks/movements after the burial, I like to think it was trying to cheer me up and remind me of all the positivity in the world. Totally with you though AMP, can't wait to be able to feel it in the outside so OH can feel too.

So sorry for your loss hun:hugs: but at least you got to feel your lo!:winkwink:


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww Mama Duck I'm terribly sorry for your loss. :hugs: :cry:

Fezzle I'm glad that your Harmony test came back low risk! :happydance:

Aww Mama Tiger. It was pretty hard for me when my DS self-weaned. All of a sudden he hit 15 months and didn't want the boob anymore. I'm hoping to nurse this baby longer. I'm really excited to have another tiny baby to snuggle and nurse again. <3


----------



## azure girl

stuckinoki said:


> I haven't felt anything yet either fezzle. I want to feel kicks so bad!!!
> 
> I did use my Doppler this morning and baby was all over the place, I could hear her movement and heartbeat. It was pretty neat.
> 
> Just stocking up on hurricane supplies in case it actually comes this way. Got twizzlers and spaghettiO's. All set. Ha ha ha

Also stocking for Joaquin in NOVA, they think it will head to the sea, but I just want to be prepared. It hasn't stopped raining today...Still need a few things from Safeway. Yesterday I got an extra case of water at costco. That thing was 40 lbs! 40 16.9 oz bottles (1L).


----------



## mewolkens

I didn't think I had a bump yet but one of my students today (high school) asked if I'm pregnant. 

I said, "Are you saying I look fat?"

She responded, "No Miss, you're skinny but your stomach is turnt out."

So I guess the bump is bigger than I thought...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So sorry for your loss curly :hugs:

Thanks Kalon. She's nursed twice today so maybe last night was a bit of a fluke... :shrug:

Mew - are you not sharing your news yet? I had a 5th grader ask me a couple weeks ago & just came clean (but also told her that usually even if you suspect it's not polite to go around asking women if they're pregnant! :haha: )


----------



## mewolkens

Bella- I'm trying to keep it from the students because I don't want to hear any, "you must be moody today because you're pregnant" from the kids, but administration knows.

It's a good thing I told my supervisor already because right after she asked 4 students said there's a rumor going around that I'm preggo!


----------



## CurlyRose

So glad I didn't have to hide mine, had a pretty obvious bloat bump from about 10 weeks, it's only got bigger and bigger! There would be no hiding it now, even in the loosest clothing.

Thanks for your kind words too ladies, appreciated :)


----------



## Buttercup84

I bumped into my hairdresser yesterday and she guessed immediately, first person I haven't told who has asked first so I must be obvious now ;) I'm not keeping it a secret as such but I haven't directly told everyone we know yet, will probably start soon just so people aren't speculating lol!
Curly, hope the funeral went ok and helped you say goodbye to your friend :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

I've told most people or they have guessed. I've quite a bump now but been wearing loose clothes. Hoping to keep it from children at school and parents a bit longer as don't want all the 'when are you leaving?' And 'who will replace you to teach us?' Questions or anxiety from the kids or the start of a 'she's leaving in Feb so she doesn't care' attitude. I'm sure some parents will guess soon through.


----------



## Left wonderin

Most people I'm close to know but I'd say there are some " is she , isnt she " conversations happening in the wider office . I'm not hiding it but not comfortable making a big announcement especially to those I'm not particularly close to ... They may be ehhh so ! Lol.
I'd say ill have a proper bump by 20 weeks . Last pg I was almost 26 weeks before you could actually tell .


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Mew, can't say as I blame you if they're going to act like that about it!!! My (elementary level) kiddos are just super excited for me! They're rubbing my belly every time they see me. If they weren't kiddos that might actually bother me :haha: 

I let my principal announce my news officially (and that it's a boy). I had been telling as many teachers as I could (which is a surprisingly awkward conversation to have - "sooooo.... By the way, I'm pregnant" :haha:) but I just wanted the news out & over with. I was surprised to learn some teachers still didn't know/hadn't guessed! One came up to me, congratulated me, & said she didn't even know how she missed my belly, that she guessed she just doesn't look at my stomach when she sees me, but that she should have known bc it's getting obvious! :haha: I do seem to have really popped in the past couple of weeks! I have a small but definite bump. It's nice to sort of be out of dressing for that "did she just gain weight or is she pregnant?" stage!!! (Although, for me, surprisingly, I lost a bit of weight due to MS, and had people complimenting me on weight loss about 3 weeks ago, when I was trying to hide the bloat/bump! Guess they must be really surprised! :haha:)


----------



## CurlyRose

I've had strangers comment on the bump and been offered seats on public transport. Admittedly I've not been hiding it, but I'm really not sure how I could have anyway, there is certainly no guessing here! What I do get is surprise when people hear how far along I am as they assume I must be much further. I love my megabump, and I have to say I love all the attention it gets! I guess this is the positive side of having been much bigger in the past and carrying all my weight on my stomach, my skin and muscles were prepared for this particular move even though the weight was all gone.


----------



## Fezzle

I just have a small bump- small enough that people would be too scared to guess, but those that know already have noticed it. I've told my colleagues at work, but not the students. I have some 3rd year dissertation students that will be now placed with other supervisors or need a new supervisor when I leave, so we're waiting to figure out the plan for them before I tell them. My students are adults though (university), so a bit better about not just asking if they aren't sure!


----------



## KalonKiki

My husband teaches high school (or as the UK ladies would call it college) English and he's been telling staff and students whenever possible, his students are all really excited for us. :D


----------



## bombshellmom

Just basically sent a text to my husband saying we're two completely different people and there's nothing more I can do to keep this marriage going. After today I just feel awful. It hurts.


----------



## Fezzle

Woah, Bombshell- :hugs: are you ok?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: bombshell. 

I hope you and your husband get chance to talk properly and reach some sort of solution. Take care xxxx


----------



## CurlyRose

Oh bombshell :hugs: 

Hope you're holding up ok, sounds like stuff must have come to a head for some reason :(


----------



## littlelily

Bombshell, hope you are ok. What's happened? Is this sudden? Hope you have time to talk through things and come to a resolution together xx


----------



## Nikki1979

Bombshell - I hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## bigbelly2

Well everything seemed to be going ok until this morning, iv started bleeding, not bright red pink but I don't feel v well....
Iv tried to book a scan but can't get through so I'm at a&e good hope just waiting to be seen. Keep ur fingers crossed please 
H xx


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you, bigbelly! I hope you get seen soon and all is ok.


----------



## SilasLove

:hugs: Bombshell & bigbelly


----------



## jbell157

Big belly and bombshell I hope everything is ok! :hugs: Not a very happy Sunday in here so far!


----------



## bombshellmom

Thanks ladies,

Bigbelly I hope eveything is ok with you :hugs: please keep us updated

I had a seizure - was in ER all morning and afternoon and DH thought it was a good idea to go to his friends house and make vape juice instead of be with me. He also got mad when he came to pick me up when I got discharged that I didn't want to go back over to his friends. I was really tired. That's why I said we're done basically.


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv just got back from hospital. 
They did an internal, my cervix is closed, no bleeding but there is some old blood and brown discharge. The scanning dept was closed but the doc had a handheld scanner about the size of a mini iPad. She used that and saw hb aswell as baby move. They have said they want me to have an aspirin every day because of pre eclampsia previously and to go back if anymore problems. My head is killing me but that's through stress i think! I have my quad blood test tomorrow at 6pm so il ask the midwife tomoz her opinion on what's happened. 

Bombshell I hope ur ok these men are shits at times! 

H xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Bigbelly. I'm glad everything seems ok, cervix bring closed is definitely good. Take it easy xxxx

Bombshell. Men can be such selfish idiots, I'm sorry your having trouble. Take care xxxx

AFM - I'm super grumpy at the moment. Just come back from a week away but it was stressful. Isaac was very naughty all week and I was exceptionally tired. Tummy hurt lots with stretching pains but it's eased up a but now. 
It's my nannas funeral on Tuesday and I have been tasked with reading the eulogy, I know I'm going to find Tuesday super hard. 
The flip side to what will be a relatively shitty week is that I have my midwife appointment Thursday and will be 16 plus 5 so I'm hoping they will listen for the heartbeat. Hearing the heartbeat will be just what we need next week I think.


----------



## KalonKiki

Heidi I'm really sorry about the seizure and your husband acting like a selfish jerk. I hope that things improve with him soon. :hugs:

Bigbelly I'm glad that everything looked good with baby and that your cervix is closed. I hope that you feel better soon. :hugs:

Dawn I'm sorry that your week away was stressful and that you've been in pain. I'm also sorry again for your loss and hope that your nanna's funeral goes well. I also hope that your appointment goea well and that you get to hear the heartbeat. :hugs:

At 16 weeks I'm still feeling sick but I expected as much. Hopefully this pregnancy will be like my last and I'll be feeling completely normal again no later than 21 weeks.


----------



## CurlyRose

Bombshell, I hope your DH comes round and realises how unfair that is, and that you've had a seizure in the first place, sounds like a nasty one too.

Big belly, glad everything looks ok for the moment, sorry you had such a scare.

Dawn, I hope tuesday goes as well as it can for you, and ask to hear the heartbeat at your appointment even if it doesn't get offered, you'll need it after Tuesday and the midwife should understand that.


----------



## littlelily

Oh ladies, hugs all round. Bombshell and Big belly, glad you are both ok but you need looking after right now. Try to take it easy and not stress.

Dawn, will be lovely to honour your nan by reading the eulogy but difficult too I'm sure. Hope you hear the heartbeat.

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Fezzle

Bombshell- :hugs: That's horrible behaviour anyway, but especially if he doesn't see why it's horrible! I hope he stops acting like a selfish idiot.

bigbelly- glad you have another appointment soon, and also that the cervix was closed! Fx

Dawn- :hugs: Good luck with the eulogy. I hope you hear the heartbeat!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell, sounds like DH has some growing up to do. So sorry & hope you're feeling better! :hugs:

Big belly, so sorry you went through all that worry today. Glad everything seems to check out okay & glad you have your appointment tomorrow to do a sort of follow up. Keep us posted :hugs:

Dawn, good luck to you with reading the eulogy. As others have said, it will be hard, but probably feel good to have said something in the end. FX you get to hear the heartbeat! If it's not offered - ask?? :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Good luck Dawn :hugs: I lost my grandma just over a year ago and its rough.


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies hope everyone is doing well/better today:flower:


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm about to smother DH today. He came home early so I thought that it might be nice to go to the baby store and check out strollers and carseat combos, look at crib sets and at least get a better idea of what we want so we can plan for it.

Of course he goes off on some wild tangent about spending money and how we have to save money blah blah blah....and while that's all well and good, we can't very well load the baby into the car without a carseat. So instead of a fun afternoon doing baby-recon, we get to have an argument about money...

Ugh. He's driving me freaking insane and my bird won't shut the hell up today. He's being a noisy birdhole [the bird equivalent of a butthole lol] His squawking is giving me a darn headache.

Other than that I'm grouchy and my stomach is acting up today, I threw up for the first time in this pregnancy this morning and I'm still feeling gross and pukey.

I hope you ladies are having a better day than me.


----------



## mewolkens

I got to restrain a middle school boy who was beating up another kid. Luckily he was tiny and didn't struggle much. I'm glad I didn't get the other kid, he BIT the teacher holding him.


----------



## SilasLove

Ugh stuck and mewolkens :(

My clients are an extra special mix of crazy today and I only have 30 minutes left THANK GOD!! My head is pounding, one thing after another. :wacko:


----------



## jbell157

Stuck that is crazy! He's going to have to open the checkbook eventually and looking doesn't necessarily mean spending. 

Mewolkens I taught middle school for 4 years and never had to break up a fight thank goodness. I'm glad you didn't get bitten!

I passed my probability and statistics 2 final last night :happydance: I still have to take Calc 3, linear algebra and abstract algebra before the term ends so I can be done with my masters before baby gets here. There are some great work from home opportunities available once I have my degree so I'd really like to apply for some of those once July rolls around.


----------



## Left wonderin

I havea banging headache all day ..... GO AWAY !!!!!


----------



## mewolkens

Sounds like we're all hoping tomorrow is a little bit better.


----------



## KalonKiki

I finally have a date for my gender scan! It's next Saturday, I'm so excited and feeling super impatient! I've been dying to know for ages, it will be so great to finally know what I'm having so that we can start making real baby plans. :pink: :blue: :happydance: :cloud9: <3


----------



## littlelily

Hope we are all feeling a little better today, with headaches and sickness easing off.

Mama otter, Saturday isn't too long to wait! Mine is a week on Wednesday. 

We bought a pram yesterday and got it for a real bargain! It was already reduced and we got it from outlet mamas and papas. We were about to buy it when the assistant said they had one in the store room with a damaged box for £100 less so we checked was all ok and bought it! So exciting!
https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-special-edition-donna-wilson-mylo-pushchair/2217J59W1/type-i/

We got it for 200.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah I love your pram mama fox it's gorgeous x x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I managed to read the eulogy and im so proud of myself for doing that. The funeral was beautiful, if you can describe it I'm such a way. So personal to nanna and that made it so special. 
Many tears gave been shed and many more may come buy for now I'm proud of the send off we gave her. 
RIP Nanna xxxx

Thank you for all your kind words over the last few weeks.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am glad that the funeral went well. I am sure she loved it.


----------



## SarahLou372

Left wonderin said:


> I havea banging headache all day ..... GO AWAY !!!!!

Funny im suffering with an annoying head ache today too :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, I'm glad your Nana's send off went well! 

Mama Fox, the link just took me to the mama and papa's home page. What model did you get?? I want to see it!!! :)

Yesterday was rough for me too... DD has been waking a lot in the middle of the night and crying for me. Of course, when she wakes, I end up awake for AT LEAST an hour, if not longer. Then I get to wake up early and go to work :dohh: So that happened... then my dog had a grooming appointment, so I had to rush home from work, pick up the dog, drop her off, run to the grocery store because Monday is shopping day, run to grab DD from daycare, and run back to pick up my dog before the groomer's closed. When I got home, I had to make dinner. Luckily, I cooked dinner the night before (sausage and peppers) so I really only had to reheat it and assemble the sandwiches. I was EXHAUSTED!!!!! Everything continued to just go wrong all night and I was NOT taking it well. I finally told DH that I needed to go to bed before I bit both his head and DD's off (which is the LAST thing I want to do!!!) I just can't have marathon days like that anymore... :(


----------



## KalonKiki

littlelily said:


> Hope we are all feeling a little better today, with headaches and sickness easing off.
> 
> Mama otter, Saturday isn't too long to wait! Mine is a week on Wednesday.
> 
> We bought a pram yesterday and got it for a real bargain! It was already reduced and we got it from outlet mamas and papas. We were about to buy it when the assistant said they had one in the store room with a damaged box for £100 less so we checked was all ok and bought it! So exciting!
> https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-special-edition-donna-wilson-mylo-pushchair/2217J59W1/type-i/
> 
> We got it for 200.

It's next Saturday (the 17th), not this Saturday so I still have 11 more days to wait. I'll be exactly 18 weeks which is when I found out with DS. I'm hopeful that it will go by quickly. :blush:
Also love the pram! <3

Dawn I'm sure that it was lovely and that your nanna was proud. :hugs:

Sorry for all of the ladies that have been having headaches! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

Dawn- I'm glad your grandma's funeral was beautiful :hugs:

littlelily- that's a great pram- what a deal!

I was having headaches a few times a week for awhile, but this week's been much better. I've just been more tired- though that's mostly from being busier at work. Today I had some nausea and a few sessions of gagging, which I haven't had for awhile, but overall feeling ok.


----------



## Left wonderin

Headache gone thank god !! Few heaving sessions today . Apart from that feeling ok:) well tired but that's all part n parcel of the journey ;)


----------



## stuckinoki

Gah. Had these big plans to make a chicken pot pie and an apple pie today....made the apple pie first and then realized that the box of pre-made crusts that says 2 pie crusts, really means just one pie crust [a top and bottom!] I had already done all of the prep on the apples so I went with that and tried at making a homemade crust for the pot pie....


I don't mess with pie crusts because they're super finicky and I already know that it didn't rest in the fridge nearly long enough but I am STARVING so I went for it. Hopefully it turns out or I'll be 0 for 2 on these new fall/winter recipes I'm trying out this week :/

Feeling good today though, I just wish my stomach would start looking more like a bump and less like a gut lol.


----------



## littlelily

Glad everyone is feeling a little better.

Glad it was a funeral to make your nana proud Dawn.

Bella it's a mylo 2 in the Donna wilson Fox design. Love it. So cute and nifty.

Currently trying to find some nice maternity clothes as we are going to Madrid at half term, we are also invited to a dressy party in Nov and work Christmas party too so want a nicer dress to wear to all these events.

Ordered one from Asos which was blue with lace shoulders and when it came it was more a blue lace tent! Horrible! Still searching


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, so glad the funeral went well and you were able to read the eulogy, you should be proud of yourself, I am sure your nanna would be.

Snazzy pram mama fox, we looked at some of the more fancy ones, but I couldn't stand the feel of the stitching on the leather style handles, I have some wonderful sensory issues with textures! 

I've just been tired again the last few days, but have been fairly busy, so not too surprising really.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I believe the baby does a lot of growing over the period of 16 to 20 weeks so that may explain why some of you are experiencing more tiredness. 
I remember when I was pregnant with Isaac I would have a few tired days then my tummy grew, amazing really. Also when I was feeling him move properly he would have a few quiet days and then boom bump would be bigger. It was like he was quieter to conserve energy for growing. 
Our bodies are amazing xxxx


----------



## CurlyRose

I suspect that's what's happening here, I feel almost as exhausted as I did at the start, but less able to sleep during the day now, sadly!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm definitely having a growth spurt with my bump, so that makes sense! My line manager told me of a few places at work where I could nap, but I haven't used them yet :haha:


----------



## AMP1117

I mostly attribute the tiredness from having to wake up to pee every 2 hours! :loo: So annoying trying to get back in a comfy position to fall back asleep. Plus we have the furnace from hell :devil: that sounds like a jet engine taking off and is 10 feet from my bedroom door


----------



## allforthegirl

It is also happening to me too, as I seriously could have fallen asleep at 7:30-8pm last two nights. Or just sleep any time during the day.


----------



## Buttercup84

Bombshell, how are things? Hope you're doing OK :hugs:
bigbelly, fc for no more bleeding! Glad the doc was able to do a small scan for you for reassurance :thumbup:
Mama otter, not long til your gender scan! Sending you pink vibes :flower:
Mama fox, that's a lovely pram :) The Mylo is so funky and I adore the Donna Wilson fabric, i've seen the Urbo in it out and about and the colours/design are lovely and eyecatching :thumbup:
Dawn, really good to hear that your Nanna's funeral did her proud and that you managed to read the Eulogy :hugs:
Yesterday must have been the day for headaches cos I had a whopper of one too, so of course the girls had to be a their very loudest especially my oldest :wacko: We went to Alton Towers (well known UK theme park) on Monday as we got cheap tickets a while back and they had a new children's area which my oldest really enjoyed. I can honestly say I never thought i'd be going to Alton Towers for a children's area rather than the big scary rollercoasters like I usually would! Was a great day but I was paying for it yesterday as I was totally exhausted which I think contributed to my headache :dohh: Feeling better today though :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Haven't felt LO all day today . I know its way too early for regular movement and I've had a couple of times nothing for a Few days and then the popping is back . Can't wait till its stronger and regular !! I do think there is a growth spurt going on !! My bump appears to be emerging ! :)


----------



## littlelily

Alton Towers sounds fun Mama Bat! Haven't been there for years!

Have a horrible rash on my chest at the mo. Think it is sweat rash :( it's horrible. And won't go away. Clears up a bit at night then flares up when I get hot at work during the day. Very itchy and red. Any tips?


----------



## CurlyRose

Mama fox, try and make sure you're keeping your chest free of creams during the day, and try and let it breathe as much as you can. Calamine lotion should help soothe it a little too, bit obviously you'll have to weigh up whether it's better to cover it in cream or leave it be. Also, I know the basic anti histamines (loratidine and cetrizine) are supposed to be fairly safe in pregnancy, so perhaps worth speaking to dr/pharmacist about those. 

Mama Bat, I love Alton Towers, very jealous, even though it wouldn't be as fun right now


----------



## BellaRosa8302

littlelily said:


> Alton Towers sounds fun Mama Bat! Haven't been there for years!
> 
> Have a horrible rash on my chest at the mo. Think it is sweat rash :( it's horrible. And won't go away. Clears up a bit at night then flares up when I get hot at work during the day. Very itchy and red. Any tips?

If you think it's from sweat, go with powder. That should keep you dry & clear it quickly. Good luck!!! I know firsthand that being constantly itchy is AWFUL!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

littlelily said:


> Glad everyone is feeling a little better.
> 
> Glad it was a funeral to make your nana proud Dawn.
> 
> Bella it's a mylo 2 in the Donna wilson Fox design. Love it. So cute and nifty.
> 
> Currently trying to find some nice maternity clothes as we are going to Madrid at half term, we are also invited to a dressy party in Nov and work Christmas party too so want a nicer dress to wear to all these events.
> 
> Ordered one from Asos which was blue with lace shoulders and when it came it was more a blue lace tent! Horrible! Still searching

Wow!!! You really got a great deal on it! And so cute too! Looks fancy!! 

AFM, I've been researching double strollers & sit and stands a bit... Anyone with more than one kiddo want to weigh in on that??


----------



## NDH

17 weeks today! I felt kicks from the outside for the first time two nights ago after not feeling much movement for a week.

Finally working up the courage to go public and we took some announcement photos on the weekend.

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/this%20one_zps0dt0pioc.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/or%20this%20one_zps3o0ljymg.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image4_zps3u9i3izn.jpg
https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/image5_zpsbka9pahq.jpg


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama hen beautiful pictures. 

BellaRosa. I'm going to have a bigger age gap than you but my son never really walks anywhere as we live too far from town, nursery and mum and tots for him to walk. We are not bothering with a double but will get a buggy board instead so he can hop on for longer journeys x x


----------



## Buttercup84

Bella, we have the baby jogger city select to use as a double as dd2 will be 17-18 months and possibly not walking confidently. With dd1 and dd2 (2y9m gap) we used a buggy board which was useful though did make the pram tricky to steer. The sit n stand type strollers are a great idea I think, you don't see them over here often though.

Mama hen those are gorgeous photos, happy announcing :D


----------



## azure girl

Bella, it depends on the age gap, how you wish to use the stroller, how often, etc...I just bought the Baby Jogger City Select with the second seat from amazon for $437. DS will be 23 months when this LO is born, he likes to run away from me and not listen. I live in the DC metro area, in VA and due to the traffic and the occasional metro use, a big, wide or long stroller isn't a good idea on the trains. So, I spent more for the City Select and got the best deal I could. Later, I intend to purchase the stroller board and DS can ride on that and walk when he wants.


----------



## bigbelly2

Been back in hosp again ladies &#128549; woke up this morning with red blood in the bed, in the toilet and when I wiped, went to epu cervix is closed which is good but couldn't scan me! Went to the toilet and nothing when I wee but was when I wiped and pinkish... Drove for miles to get a private scan, saw baby move, heart rate 148bpm and conf I'm having a boy, got home been to the toilet and again there when I wiped with a teeny tiny clot... I'm so stressed out its ridiculous iv got to go back into
Hosp tomorrow at 150pm 
H xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:hugs: sincerely hope all is ok. Try to rest as much as possible. X 




bigbelly2 said:


> Been back in hosp again ladies &#128549; woke up this morning with red blood in the bed, in the toilet and when I wiped, went to epu cervix is closed which is good but couldn't scan me! Went to the toilet and nothing when I wee but was when I wiped and pinkish... Drove for miles to get a private scan, saw baby move, heart rate 148bpm and conf I'm having a boy, got home been to the toilet and again there when I wiped with a teeny tiny clot... I'm so stressed out its ridiculous iv got to go back into
> Hosp tomorrow at 150pm
> H xx


----------



## allforthegirl

bigbelly2 said:


> Been back in hosp again ladies &#128549; woke up this morning with red blood in the bed, in the toilet and when I wiped, went to epu cervix is closed which is good but couldn't scan me! Went to the toilet and nothing when I wee but was when I wiped and pinkish... Drove for miles to get a private scan, saw baby move, heart rate 148bpm and conf I'm having a boy, got home been to the toilet and again there when I wiped with a teeny tiny clot... I'm so stressed out its ridiculous iv got to go back into
> Hosp tomorrow at 150pm
> H xx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How stressful, I hope everything thing is perfectly ok!! 

With my first at 12 weeks I passed a clot bigger than a golf ball, and he is 13 and running a muck!


----------



## Buttercup84

azuregirl, we live in a busy city suburb and I agree a side by side double just seemed really impractical in that sort of environment, even the narrowest ones I could find wouldn't have fitted through our front door :dohh: A lot of people park on the sidewalks leaving not much room to squeeze past and the doorways and aisles in stores can be super narrow too so although the tandems can be trickier to steer the pros outweighed the cons for us :thumbup:
bigbelly, really hope everything is confirmed as being well at the hospital. I agree with Dawn try and rest up as much as you can :hugs:


----------



## SilasLove

Lovely photos NDH!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

had my 16 week midwife appointment today and all well. All my booking bloods etc were fine, BP ok, she listened in for the heartbeat (it took forever to find as baby kept moving) but she finally got it. she didnt tell me how many beats per minute, but we heard it and after nannas funeral on tuesday it was the most amazing sound we could want to hear this week!.
Midwife thinks that my placenta is at the front, but i guess that will get confirmed at the scan.


----------



## littlelily

Oh big belly, hope you and little one are ok. That must be so stressful. But good that hb was ok and scan was fine. Thinking of you.

Dawn, glad your 16 weeker was all good too.

Mama Hen, lovely announcement pics, so cute.

I'm 19+1 and counting hours til my 20 wk scan. A bit worried they'll tell me the wrong gender! It happens pretty often from what I hear and not planning any more scans after this one. Anyone been told wrong gender by mistake? How sure can they be at 20 weeks?!


----------



## AMP1117

Oh wow hun hang in there I am sure lo is just fine :hugs:



bigbelly2 said:


> Been back in hosp again ladies &#128549; woke up this morning with red blood in the bed, in the toilet and when I wiped, went to epu cervix is closed which is good but couldn't scan me! Went to the toilet and nothing when I wee but was when I wiped and pinkish... Drove for miles to get a private scan, saw baby move, heart rate 148bpm and conf I'm having a boy, got home been to the toilet and again there when I wiped with a teeny tiny clot... I'm so stressed out its ridiculous iv got to go back into
> Hosp tomorrow at 150pm
> H xx


----------



## SilasLove

littlelily said:


> Oh big belly, hope you and little one are ok. That must be so stressful. But good that hb was ok and scan was fine. Thinking of you.
> 
> Dawn, glad your 16 weeker was all good too.
> 
> Mama Hen, lovely announcement pics, so cute.
> 
> I'm 19+1 and counting hours til my 20 wk scan. A bit worried they'll tell me the wrong gender! It happens pretty often from what I hear and not planning any more scans after this one. Anyone been told wrong gender by mistake? How sure can they be at 20 weeks?!

I do believe they are pretty sure at 20 weeks, but I do know that last year a friend of mine was told,girl at 20 weeks and then got a private scan later in pregnancy and was told boy ...after she had already bought everything. Her little boy is about to turn 1 in a few days. So I will say it definitely does and could happen, but think it's mostly your ultrasound tech and their knowledge as well.


----------



## KalonKiki

Bigbelly I hope that everything turns out okay. I've known some women that had bleeding throughout their pregnancies and went on to have healthy babies. Great news that your cervix is closed and baby's heartbeat is strong. :hugs:

Beautiful photos, Mama Hen! <3

Mama Fox there is only about a 1-2% chance that the gender prediction will be inaccurate at the ultrasound after 18 weeks. Most of the time when gender predictions are wrong is when people get private scans prior to the 18 week mark, but most of those people find out at their anatomy scan that they're actually having the opposite gender. It used to be common for ultrasounds to be wrong back when the technology was still fairy new but with how far ultrasound technology has come in this day and age it is incredibly unlikely that you'll be given the wrong gender at your anatomy scan. For most babies genitalia is completely formed by 20 weeks. I found out with my DS at 18 weeks and he was a very obvious little boy, there was absolutely no mistaking his gender. I'll be finding out with this baby at 18 weeks as well. :D


----------



## SarahLou372

16 week appointment for me with the midwife in the morning. Hopefully all is well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies!

NDH - beautiful pics!

Big belly - you're in my thoughts and prayers. Glad to hear everything checked out okay. I've heard of many women who have bled throughout pregnancy and had everything be fine, but it does really sound worrisome! :hugs:

As for gender stuff, I've heard of stories of people being told the wrong one at a 20 week ultrasound... but nobody close to me. The closest I know is my sister-in-law's friend. She was told girl, bought everything girl, painted the room pink, and BAM - ended up being a boy! But, it can't be all that common if I've only personally heard of it once... at least, that's what I figure. I admit, I'd be afraid of that myself though. I'm fairly confident this one is a boy since they found the y chromosomes in my blood - no other reason for y chromosomes to be present since my last child was a girl :haha:

As for the stroller talk - what exactly is a buggy board?? Wondering if we have them and call them something else here in the states? DD will be almost 3 when this LO is born. As of right now, DD only uses her stroller when we take walks up the street (sometimes - sometimes she prefers to walk, ride her scooter, or go in her wagon). We also use the stroller for bigger outings (i.e. - the Zoo, the Aquarium, any outing that she may get tired). 

When she was really little, I loved my Graco "snap and go" style stroller - just snapped the infant carrier right into it and off I went! I plan on doing more babywearing this time around, because I don't even know how I can make that work with a toddler.... That's why I was thinking maybe a sit and stand so that I can snap LO into it and DD will have a bench seat in the back to sit (or stand) if she gets tired. Only issue is, it's not a really comfy place to lounge, so I don't know if that will work for the big trips (i.e. - Zoo). I just don't know what we need!!!!! Maybe I should wait until we actually need it instead of trying to anticipate what we *might* need ahead of time. Strollers are expensive!!!


----------



## bigbelly2

Thanks ladies, I'm so stressed I feel really sick and it's all I can think about! 
I've got pressure downstairs and it feels like I'm about to come on, (like I'm full of period). I had a long warm bath earlier and iv been to the toilet about 10 times but no more bleeding, just less and less pinkish until nothing. I feel like I'm on my period and have something leaking though... 
I have a hosp appointment at 150pm tomorrow and I'm petrified, I know I saw his hb and him move but I can't see as to why this would be happening unless it was bad news? &#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56851;
Keep ur fingers crossed for me pls 
H xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

bigbelly, do you know the position of your placenta?, is it low perhaps could that be causing the bleeding? I know you say your feeling uncomfortable like your going to start your period, could this be stretching pains maybe?, just hazarding at guesses really. 
I really hope your appointment tommorow goes well. 

BellaRose - a buggy board is kind of like a step with wheels that attaches to the back of your pram (stroller), then the older child can stand on it and gets pushed along as you push the pram. I guess it relies on you being sure the older one will stand on it without trying to run off (not sure if my son will), but it helps rest their legs on long walks. I do believe you can buy them with seats on too, but i guess thats probably more relevant if your first child is younger and may want to sit down.


----------



## Fezzle

Fx for you, bigbelly! Sorry you're having all this stress- hope is all ok!


----------



## cupcakekate

hope all is ok bigbelly!!!


----------



## jbell157

Oh big belly massive hugs!!! :hugs: I bet if anything they will just recommend rest. I'm sure everything is ok :hugs:

Mama Fox the 20 week scan is usually pretty on as long as baby is cooperating. I hope they don't screw up for your sake ;)


----------



## Buttercup84

I found out with both my girls at 20 weeks and was told the correct gender. I don't personally know anyone who was told one gender at 20 weeks and had the other but I know it happens sometimes. I don't think it's very common, just the instances that do happen tend to become a bit 'legendary' so it can seem like everyone knows a friend of a friend's aunt it happened to iykwim ;)


----------



## Left wonderin

My sister when having twins was told one was definitely a boy but they couldn't see the gender of the other . She prepared for a boy ... Fast forward c section one girl emerges she thinks one of each .... 2nd baby out another girl !! She thinks hang on says to obgyn I was told I'm having a boy .. He goes back in to check their wasn't a third !!!! They got the sex wrong !!!! No boy !!! And no triplets ;) lol..


----------



## azure girl

The place I went at 14+4 has some of the best equipment in the country, they can give you HD images and they are confident in their skills in determining the sex. I have only bought a few girly outfits so far, but the three white lines were pretty obvious. I figure I will let the MFM ultrasound be the double check, I won't tell them we already know, I don't want to bias the tech. I have a week until the anatomy ultrasound, if the elective was wrong I can gift the outfits to my sister if she has a girl.


----------



## SarahLou372

Im a little nervous now about my 20 week scan at the hospital. In case they get my baby's gender wrong. I wouldn't want to buy all the stuff I need then have to go back and buy again :wacko: I want pinks or blues for most things really. 

Maybe a 4d scan would be easier?? :shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

ok ladies by 20 weeks 95% of all babies are finished development with external genitalia. It is pretty hard to mess it up by that point. Now I know that there is always the exception to the rule, but that usually has to do with baby not cooperating (crossing legs or cord in the way), or with an inexperienced ultrasound tech. So if you are worried then make sure you tell the tech that not to tell you if they aren't 100% sure. That way you can stay team :yellow: without disappointment, and choose for a later 3D scan if willing. So if your tech is 100% sure you are having one or the other then I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## SarahLou372

allforthegirl - That is a really good way to do it, I never thought of it that way before :dohh:


----------



## bigbelly2

thought i would update you all, i met the consultant today and they did another scan which showed he was very much alive and kicking, he was having a little party in my belly and wouldnt keep still lol

hb was 144, all measurements were spot on and they were happy. 
They have said that the edge of my placenta is slightly going over my cervix and that may have caused the bleeding but they cannot be sure.FL is 20.5mm lol teeny tiny lol

They seemed quite happy but have still given me a leaflet titled threatened miscarriage and said any other bleeding i need to go back into hospital and get it checked out, may be something, may be nothing, i think this is going to be a bit of a long road!!
thanks for your thoughts and prayers il keep you all updated
h xx




Dawnlouise30 said:


> bigbelly, do you know the position of your placenta?, is it low perhaps could that be causing the bleeding? I know you say your feeling uncomfortable like your going to start your period, could this be stretching pains maybe?, just hazarding at guesses really.
> I really hope your appointment tommorow goes well.
> 
> BellaRose - a buggy board is kind of like a step with wheels that attaches to the back of your pram (stroller), then the older child can stand on it and gets pushed along as you push the pram. I guess it relies on you being sure the older one will stand on it without trying to run off (not sure if my son will), but it helps rest their legs on long walks. I do believe you can buy them with seats on too, but i guess thats probably more relevant if your first child is younger and may want to sit down.


----------



## littlelily

I guess that's true. Hope it's all clear to see.

Feeling like walking dead today after a relatively high energy week. Chest rash still bad, backache, headache, dodgy stomach and generally exhausted. Just so glad its Friday! And only 2 more weeks til half term!

Hope everyone else is ok?
Glad you and little fella are alright big belly. Hopefully no more bleeds but at least you know they will be keeping a very close eye on you.


----------



## CurlyRose

Big belly, glad everything looks ok right now, hope it continues, sounds like little man is quite the fighter in there! On the plus side, you've had some extra scans, I know it would be better to have no bleeding, but it's a small silver lining. 

I'm having a really positive day, been really down the past few days, so that's been tough, but seems to be on the up again now. Babber is really active now, I feel it multiple times a day, and it's been every day for the past week, it's even starting to develop a bit of a pattern. Also, I am developing a proper craving for Philly cheese! I feel like I could eat an entire tub or two!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So glad all was well at your scan today bigbelly. Your little man is already keeping you on your toes. Xxxx


----------



## Fezzle

bigbelly- so glad all was ok at the scan! It sounds like they've found a possible reason for the bleeding, so Fx that's it and things sort itself out.

littlelily- I've been having a day like that too. Yesterday and the day before I felt full of energy and was so productive. Today I woke up with a headache, threw up this morning and have been gagging all day, no food has sounded good to me, and I'm exhausted! I'm so glad it's the weekend!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: glad your scan went well, big belly!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Glad to hear your scan went well bigbelly :flower:

I heard our baby's heartbeat today! :cloud9: 154bpm :cloud9: He/she is a little wriggle bum though :haha:

Also do any of you ladies know if there is a topic on here where we can share our nursery ideas/ pictures on?? :shrug:


----------



## littlelily

SarahLou372 said:


> Glad to hear your scan went well bigbelly :flower:
> 
> I heard our baby's heartbeat today! :cloud9: 154bpm :cloud9: He/she is a little wriggle bum though :haha:
> 
> Also do any of you ladies know if there is a topic on here where we can share our nursery ideas/ pictures on?? :shrug:

Lovely to hear heartbeat! Share your ideas on here. Would love to see :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Bigbelly glad that all is well with baby and that they found a possible reason for the bleed. :hugs:

Only 1 more week until my gender scan. :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Looks like we won't stay Team Yellow- DH has changed his mind to now wanting to know! We're going to ask at the next scan (on 28 Oct) to not tell us and write it down, then go somewhere special later and find out there. So hopefully I'll know in 3 weeks!


----------



## littlelily

That's a nice idea Fezzle :) 

We are finding out at 20 wk scan on Wednesday and I'm so so so excited!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooooh its all happening here !!! I'm the 6th of November it seems like a life time away !!


----------



## bombshellmom

Ugh I feel so fat. I feel like my bump just makes me look like I've gained weight instead of pregnant. I'm also having a hard time accepting the fact that i have to gain


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Ugh I feel so fat. I feel like my bump just makes me look like I've gained weight instead of pregnant. I'm also having a hard time accepting the fact that i have to gain

I too am not liking that I have to gain weight either, but as long as we gain just baby weight we should be fine right????? (At least that is what i am trying to convince my self of:blush:)

A couple weeks ago I could have passed off as I ate too much....now it is starting to look more proper. I will happen for you too.:thumbup:


----------



## CurlyRose

A lot of my weight gain has been food so far rather than baby, but for the first time in my life, the fact I carry my extra weight on my stomach is a bonus, it only serves to make me look more pregnant. 

Exciting times ahead for those of you finding out what you're having! Our next scan is just over a week away, part of me wants to find out, but I know I'd be so cross with myself if I did.


----------



## SarahLou372

I know how you feel. I really want to know too but know I would be upset with myself if I rushed things. So just going to wait it out :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Felt baby move loads today, it's been amazing. Particularly since midwife thinks I have anterior placenta so I thought I'd feel decent movements later. That said this could just mean baby is on the larger side like isaac was. Xxx


----------



## Mthoodmom

Late to the party here, but can I join? I'm pregnant with my third. I have two teenage sons from a previous marriage. We found out via the Harmony test that we are expecting a boy. My due date is March 31st. I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## allforthegirl

Mthoodmom said:


> Late to the party here, but can I join? I'm pregnant with my third. I have two teenage sons from a previous marriage. We found out via the Harmony test that we are expecting a boy. My due date is March 31st. I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Congrats :hi:


----------



## Fezzle

Mthoodmom said:


> Late to the party here, but can I join? I'm pregnant with my third. I have two teenage sons from a previous marriage. We found out via the Harmony test that we are expecting a boy. My due date is March 31st. I look forward to getting to know all of you!

Welcome!


----------



## stuckinoki

Welcome mthoodmom! Congratulations.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm super jealous of everyone feeling movement!!! Lmao. 

The only thing I'm feeling is round ligament pain when I stand up too fast and wicked gas pains that eventually lead to DH giving me dirty looks and the dogs running away from me. Ha ha ha


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah :blush: the gas is a bit embarrassing.


----------



## littlelily

Started to feel more recognisable movements. 20 wk scan tmrw and super excited to find out pink or blue! Also a bit nervous and praying every thing will be ok. 

Been very headachey and tired today. Super busy week.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Excited for you Little Lily! Keep us posted! Do you have a gut feeling??

AFM, INSANELY tired!!! I went away with some college (university) girl friends and our kids for the long Columbus Day weekend, and now that I'm home and back at work, I'm just exhausted! I keep feeling like I'm going to fall asleep as I'm teaching in my small groups! It's awful to have trouble keeping my eyes open! I keep just trying to drink more water... now I've resorted to (secretly) chewing gum. Hopefully it will some how keep me up!!!


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Bella, if I had to guess, I'd say girl. We'll soon see! 

In other news, mother of all headaches today. All day. Tried drinking loads of water, tried 'for head' balm. Going to have to take some paracetamol but took some last night too. Don't want to take it every day. Any ideas?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How exciting mama fox.Hope all goes well at the scan. 
Re headaches just keep trying to stay hydrated and don't worry too much if you have to take paracetamol again tonight. Baby will be fine. I just think headaches are hormone related. Doesn't help really I guess, but feel better soon x


----------



## mewolkens

I had an appointment today and when the midwife first used the doppler that woosh woosh sounded and she said, "Oops! That's placenta not the heartbeat."

It's a good thing I don't have a doppler of my own because I couldn't tell the difference between the two at all LOL!


----------



## bombshellmom

I wouldn't be able to tell either mewolkens lol 

Anyone else still constipated? I feel that it has gotten a bit better however. Not going as long between as I was.


----------



## CurlyRose

Excited for your scan I'm results later mama fox, hope baby behaves so you can see all you want to!

Bombshell, yes, sadly I am. It's not as bad as it was, tends to be in phases now, but still uncomfortable at times.


----------



## stuckinoki

Can we talk prams for a minute?

I'm going to look at a quinny buzz 3 system today. Has EVERYTHING. $300

Reviews online are mixed but because we need something that will not kill my back to push (I'm almost 6') this and the orbit baby were the only systems I could find with adjustable handles! 

I'm in LOVE with the orbit but even second hand it's a bit out of my price range and the quinny seems like a fantastic deal. 

Has anyone used quinny/maxi cosi?


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, will do a proper reply later but just wanted to post and say my 20 week scan went great today and we stayed team yellow :D I found out that I have an anterior placenta though so quite surprising that I've felt decent movements already. Hope yours goes well too Lily!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Bombshell - OMG funny you say this, because this weekend was AWFUL with that for me! I went three days pretty much without going, and yesterday (at work) had tummy troubles ALL DAY LONG. So done with that!!!

Stuck, I've never heard of either of those - sorry!!! I'd say go to a store and push both around. Try opening it, closing it, lifting it. Make sure it's one you really want before buying! I'm surprised they say those are the only ones with adjustable handles - mine is a Graco & the handle adjusts. GL!

Buttercup - CONGRATS! Beautiful scan :)

AFM - Checkup today - nothing special though. 20 week scan on November 4th!


----------



## Fezzle

Stuck- I hope it's a good one! I was looking into Quinny Moodds, but the Buzz looks even better! 

Buttercup- great scan pic, and well done for staying Team Yellow! I have an anterior placenta too, or at least I did at my Harmony scan a few weeks ago, but I've been feeling movement since last week.

Bombshell- yes, it's actually been worse lately. In the first tri I was having the opposite problem! I don't think I've been eating as much fruit though.

mewolkens- When I use mine, the foetal one is usually like a galloping horse, where sometimes I get another fast sound that's more wooshy which I assume is the placenta. Glad you had a good appointment!

2 weeks left for me until our 20 week scan!


----------



## littlelily

Buttercup, great scan :) Just back from ours and we are team blue! 
A little fella in there! Have to say I was surprised and glad we found out so I can get used to it because I didn't really mind either way but realised that every time I'd imagined us with an older child, it was a girl. Totally subconscious I guess but was suprised! 

Looking forward to everyone else's scans!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on your boy, littlelily!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely scan pics ladies. 

Mama fox - when I was pregnant with Isaac I was convinced he was a girl. I saw our future with an older girl child. ..... It was for thus reason we found out what we were having. Dare I say (and don't shoot me down for this) I was momentarily disappointed that he was a he...... I gave myself a kick up the bum, went out and brought a blue toy rabbit, decided on a name and from there my bond with Isaac as my little boy began. I'm. Pleased I found out. 
This time I honestly have no feelings either way re gender but hubby wants to find out so we will.

Xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

A little blue how wonderful :) congratulations to those who have had their scans :) I'm getting very excited and nervous for mine .... 6 th of November counting down he days now !!!!!! After it it will finally begin to feel VERY real :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Beautiful scan pic buttercup, really clear :) 

Littlelily, exciting on your baby boy! 

Our scan is next week, so excited to see it again! Still holding my resolve to stick with yellow too.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh yay! Congrats on team :blue: Little Lily! :flower:


----------



## azure girl

My anatomy scan is friday! I can't wait to see LO again! I have a cold sore like rash on my belly and it's spreading to my feet and legs...it isn't cholestatis or PUPPS. Not so much fun trying to figure out what it is...


----------



## Buttercup84

SarahLou or anyone else of course, definitely share nursery ideas/pics on here :thumbup: We're not decorating a room for baby as we only moved into our house last year and decorated every room including the nursery for DD2 who was born in September. It's neutral though with vintage Mickey and Minnie paper on 2 walls and the other 2 are painted cream. The curtains and lampshade are pink so if baby is a boy we'll just replace them with blue ones and that will become his room :)
Mthoodmom, welcome and congrats on your little boy :flower:
Stuckinoki, I don't have a Quinny Buzz but they're very popular over here and seem like sturdy good quality strollers :thumbup:
Lily, congrats on team blue! :D

My friend who is due in 3 weeks said her placenta is anterior too and she's still felt loads of strong movements all the way through, guess it depends on the baby's personality and position as well as the placenta :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue: Mama Fox and congrats on a beautiful scan and staying team :yellow: Mama Bat. :happydance:

Saturday can't get here fast enough! I'm dying to use one of the banners I made :wacko:


----------



## AMP1117

Happy half way point to my wee womb tenant :thumbup: My anatomy scan is next Thursday!


----------



## SilasLove

I have my scan today, and I'm hoping to stay team yellow. Its so hard though, but I'm trying not to change my mind and go with temptation lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow I can't believe that so many of us are nearing the half way point. :dance:


----------



## ebonymama

Hi all, 
Im just about 19 wks along. 
I don't know what im having and i
don't wanna know. 
Im not sure how my journey will go cause 
the reality is i suffer with hypertension. 
My last pregnancy it was controlled and in 
this one we not quite there yet. But im a strong 
mama and i know what is to be will be


----------



## stuckinoki

allforthegirl; I was just thinking that today! It's so hard to believe we're almost halfway there already!! I feel like we were just analyzing test lines and figuring out how keep our lunches down.

Feels like we need to celebrate!


----------



## CurlyRose

It is amazing how quickly this gets normal. I am loving every kick still, but they don't feel surprising anymore. I hate thinking that I'm halfway through, I'm actually glad that I didn't know about the first 4 weeks, means it's not ending so soon. I want the babby here, but I have spent years yearning to be pregnant and I don't want it to end too soon.


----------



## stuckinoki

I can't wait to feel movement! Still haven't felt anything...I was telling DH how sad I was that everyone else is feeling movement but me. lol.

He reminded me that I get to see my baby whenever I want, so not to feel sad about no movement yet. He has a point, he's been so kind about letting me get private scans every month. lol

How's everyone feeling?


----------



## SarahLou372

Does anyone know how to describe the first movements?? How they feel I mean :haha:

I think I did yesterday :cloud9:


----------



## AMP1117

So after making it half way with only mild nausea...I got to celebrate my 20 week mark yesterday by throwing up everything I ate for the last week it seemed...at work for all the office to hear...oh yea and I also pee myself every time I have ever thrown up...so here I am (I am an exceptionally loud vomiter) heaving my guts up and then have to come out with soaking wet pants (luckily they were black) needless to say I went home for the rest of the day. I am sooooo embarrassed!:nope:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> So after making it half way with only mild nausea...I got to celebrate my 20 week mark yesterday by throwing up everything I ate for the last week it seemed...at work for all the office to hear...oh yea and I also pee myself every time I have ever thrown up...so here I am (I am an exceptionally loud vomiter) heaving my guts up and then have to come out with soaking wet pants (luckily they were black) needless to say I went home for the rest of the day. I am sooooo embarrassed!:nope:

I am like that too ..... everyone in my whole house will know I am vomiting. I don't know how people are quiet. :shrug: As for the peeing thing well I don't EVER leave my house with out a panty liner....*EVER!!* The moment I sneeze, blow my nose or cough, I am finished!

I am glad your were able to go home after that. Oh and Happy 20 weeks. Very exciting milestone!:flower:


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> So after making it half way with only mild nausea...I got to celebrate my 20 week mark yesterday by throwing up everything I ate for the last week it seemed...at work for all the office to hear...oh yea and I also pee myself every time I have ever thrown up...so here I am (I am an exceptionally loud vomiter) heaving my guts up and then have to come out with soaking wet pants (luckily they were black) needless to say I went home for the rest of the day. I am sooooo embarrassed!:nope:
> 
> I am like that too ..... everyone in my whole house will know I am vomiting. I don't know how people are quiet. :shrug: As for the peeing thing well I don't EVER leave my house with out a panty liner....*EVER!!* The moment I sneeze, blow my nose or cough, I am finished!
> 
> I am glad your were able to go home after that. Oh and Happy 20 weeks. Very exciting milestone!:flower:Click to expand...

I always wear panty liners too for that reason...but apparently I had a full bladder at the time and the liner was not a match:wacko:


----------



## mewolkens

SarahLou372 said:


> Does anyone know how to describe the first movements?? How they feel I mean :haha:
> 
> I think I did yesterday :cloud9:

For me it felt like a muscle spasm on the inside at first. Now they are full on kicks and jabs I can feel from the outside, so I know I wasn't making it up.


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't get mine consistently but when I do it almost feel like a pop or flick. What I do know that if he does then it is always in the exact same place.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks for the replies ladies :flower:

It kind of feels like a wave in water or popping bubble wrap :haha: hard to explain :dohh: but according to my midwife my baby is an active one already very wriggly :haha: had baby's heart listened to three times and baby is always moving like mad every time as soon as we get the heart beat baby moves away!


----------



## Fezzle

Mine at first felt like a ripple, like when you have a random spasm somewhere that's not painful. I wasn't sure if that's what it was at first, but then it started happening more consistently. It usually feels like a snake is squirming around in there, or maybe a fish swimming around. The last couple days I've had a few times when it's felt more like one specific bit of contact though too.

I haven't thrown up in awhile (though I have had to spit out food occasionally), but last night dinner did not agree and I ended up throwing it all up into the kitchen bin! That's what happens when I try to eat something healthy like fish and spinach!

I have my flu jab tomorrow morning. I'm glad I'm getting it out of the way- my students seem to be getting more and more ill lately!


----------



## SarahLou372

Fezzle - Yes this is what it feels like to me too!! like there a goldfish inside there :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think I'm starting to feel LO more and more, too! I'd say it's kind of like a little poke from the inside, or sometimes the goldfish in your tummy feeling (probably when baby's turning over rather than kicking).

AMP - SO SORRY about your vomit/pee incident! So embarrassing :hugs:

Stuck - Pretty awesome that you're getting monthly scans! :)


----------



## AMP1117

I agree with the "fish swimming around" feeling. I swear I have a little gymnist in there...very active. Especially after I drink something cold:haha:


----------



## littlelily

AMP, you poor thing! Take it easy.

Yes sometimes it feels like a fish swimming, probably baby turning over or rolling and other times like a little flick or pop when it's a kick. Nothing on the outside to feel yet though.

How are we doing on teams?
Blues - all for the, Bella and me and big belly.
Pink- stuck - is it just you so far?
Sorry if I missed anyone who knows yet.


----------



## stuckinoki

We are still team pink, baby decided not to sprout a penis in between scans. Ha ha ha

I'm currently seeing my butt off! Curtains, crib skirt and I have enough to do the top railing bumper for whatever crib we get. Great deals too! Just went to the thrift store and bought a bunch of old sheets (cheapest way to buy large pieces of fabric!)

I'll post the curtains in a bit, I just finished the first and only 3 more to go! I want to get two done and hang them just to see how they look...I'm planning on attaching them with ribbons to the curtain rod but still have to go and buy bulk ribbon! 

Still, we're off to a good start and the decorations in baby's room will have only cost me $20....and some of my free time!


----------



## stuckinoki

here they are! Sorry for the crap lighting :/

https://i57.tinypic.com/iemh76.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh they are lovely :) the description of the wriggly eel or a fishy swimming fits :) 
I also have vomited and peed myself at the same time !!! Thankfully I was at home !!! Its very dignified !


----------



## jbell157

I'm team blue 

Does anyone else feel like an emotional psychopath? I just randomly get on the verge of tears for absolutely no reason.


----------



## stuckinoki

Jbell. YES!!!

I just completely freaked out on a customer service rep who was being unusually obnoxious and difficult :/

My adrenaline is still through the roof and I'm super irritated, way more than usual. Ha ha ha


----------



## azure girl

Still team pink! Our 14 week elective was correct! :pink:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats to everyone that has reached the halfway point! I'm so torn, part of me wants this pregnancy to move a little faster because I'm still feeling sick now and then and another part of me doesn't want it to end too soon since it might be my last. Tomorrow is the big day though, finally get to know which team I'm on! I'm so excited and nervous that I'm going to have a hard time sleeping tonight.


----------



## Fezzle

Excited for you, Kiki!

I keep tearing up at things that normally wouldn't, like adverts and songs on the radio. Yesterday I was showing a video of Harlow's monkey experiments in a lecture and the scared monkeys made me feel really upset and tearful!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, can't wait to hear what you're having!!!

AFM, felt some really good kicks this morning! Could even feel them from the outside of my belly! :cloud9: Tried to get DH to feel but he was too late of course :dohh: exciting though!!!


----------



## SilasLove

We have stayed team yellow which I am loving even though I wasn't sure. The ultrasound just makes it so tempting lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

<3 :cloud9: :pink: It's a GIRL!!! :pink: :cloud9: <3

I am beyond shocked and excited to officially join team pink! I can't wait to meet my little princess. :kiss:

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/Thea%20Denise%20Ellis%20gender%20reveal_zpsv83sau7o.jpg


----------



## jbell157

Yay! Kalon!!! I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Keely I must admit I've been stalking for your update today lol! Congrats on team pink :D


----------



## littlelily

Yay Kalon!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Thank you ladies! Sorry it took me so long to update on here, it's been an incredibly busy day and we wanted to make sure that our parents knew before we posted anything on social media. My ultrasound took nearly 2 hours and Miss Thea was relatively uncooperative. At first I was really worried that we wouldn't be able to find out the gender because she was situated in a weird position and kept crossing her legs but eventually she showed us the lady bits. We did not have this problem with DS at all, he was all too willing to show us his boy parts and it was very easy for the tech to get the measurements she needed for him. :haha:


----------



## bombshellmom

So glad you guys are getting your Thea, Keely!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah lovely to read all the gender announcements. Our scan is not till 3rd November. 
After being certain I felt the baby move weeks ago I haven't felt anything recently. Kind of getting a bit worried now. But the midwife did think my placenta was at the front, unconfirmed till scan. With my first I was definitely feeling movements by now.
I have no reason to suspect anything is wrong but doesn't help the worrying. 
With regards to bring emotional, yes that's definitely me. The other day I cried at tumble tots because Isaac was being a real uncooperative pain, when I say cry I mean sobbed..... It was kind of embarrassing. 
I'm also feeling emotional that my baby is turning 3 years old on Tuesday. Time flies. This time 3 years ago I was I hospital waiting (for ages) to be induced due to high BP and protein in urine. 
Feeling a tad emotional, worried and just crazy pregnant lady hormonal I guess. 

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Keely, I think girls are sometimes a bit too modest lol! Both mine had their legs crossed and it took a bit of coaxing to confirm that they were girls :winkwink: I've heard of people finding out they're team blue whether they wanted to or not :haha: I have to admit I swear I saw something that looked like testicles when she was showing me baby's face, hands, feet etc but she didn't linger too long so i'm trying to put it out of my mind as realistically it could have been anything :dohh:
Welcome ebonymama and congrats :flower: Hope this pregnancy goes smoothly for you and the hypertension doesn't cause too many problems.
AMP :hugs: So sorry that happened to you, my pelvic floor was horrendous after DD2 was born and I was having to carry spare clothes around with me for a while :( It seems to be better now but I still need to step up the exercises in that department :blush:
Stuck, great job on the curtains and fabric deal :thumbup: Are you going to line them or put up a blind on the window? DD1's room is pretty dark with just blackout lining on the curtain but DD2's gets more sun so we need blinds aswell as the lining, same in our room.


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations Keely!

Buttercup, we have plantation blinds so these are just decoration! lol


I just bought a crib! $50!!!! Going to strip it and repaint it and refurbish it :) Can't wait to go and pick it up tomorrow! I took DH to the baby store and we had a bit of sticker shock over cribs and everything...I need to change my journal to "Budget Baby" lol because just about everything except my carseat is coming used! lol


----------



## jbell157

Dawnlouise try not to worry so much even though I know it is hard not to. I was feeling baby constantly and all of the sudden it wasn't very often and it was faint. I found out today that he just moved really low and is all curled up right near my cervix. So it's very hard to feel him unless I'm laying really still and looking for it.


----------



## KalonKiki

Dawn I'm sorry that you've been feeling worried. I had high BP when I was in labor with DS last time too but I didn't have any protein in my urine. I still can't believe that my little man is 2 and actually has a little sister on the way. Time goes by so fast. :hugs:

Great news on the crib Stucki! Will you post pictures when you're done with it so that we can see the end result? :D

Mama Bat even if we had wanted to go team yellow with DS it would have been impossible. He was completely spread eagle and all too eager to show that he was a boy within the first 5 minutes it the ultrasound. It was really weird not having that experience this time. I kept looking everywhere for a little hidden penis throughout the ultrasound and there just wasn't one to be found. The lady bits were definitely there though, three white lines and I swear at one point during the ultrasound I caught a vividly detailed glimpse to let me know that the tech and I weren't imagining it, she's really a girl! :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

Exciting times on team pink Mama Otter!

I have the strongest desire ever (could even be described as a craving:p ) for sausage rolls, particularly with dips. Thinking about them is making my mouth water and I'm about to go scavenging around the little Tescos locally to see what I can find. Damn you Sunday opening hours, making my needs less attainable!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome bellarae90 and congrats on your :blue: bump! :flower: :wave:
Baby boys are wonderful, I'm on the opposite end of the spectrum with a 2 year old boy and a :pink: bump. :cloud9: <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Soooo we are team PINK


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations bombshell!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow so many are finding out, how exciting....Congrats everyone :yipee:


----------



## stuckinoki

How's everybody feeling???

We picked up our crib today and I'm going to get my glider tomorrow! It's so nice to see things finally coming together. Makes this all more real, if that makes sense.

I still have trouble believing that in a few more months we are actually going to hold a baby in our arms.

DH has been so cute recently too. We were talking about things like shaving my nether-regions and clipping my toenails...he told me he'd take care of it for me when I get too big to see my own feet! Already I'm having a hard time leaning over [mostly because it's more uncomfortable than anything else]

It's been a nice, relaxing weekend. And now we're sitting in front of our fireplace watching tv with the dogs all curled up inbetween us on the couch!


----------



## KalonKiki

Heidi congrats and welcome to team :pink:! :happydance:

It seems like team :pink: is finally starting to gain some members after so many team :blue: announcements. :D

Thank you bellarae, DH and I are very excited. We gender swayed when TTC but never imagined that it would actually work. <3

I'm still feeling a little nauseous from time to time but haven't thrown up in over a week so I'm really hoping that this is the tail end of morning sickness for me. 

I understand what you mean Stucki, it feels way more real now that baby has a gender and a name and I'm finally allowed to start buying things. I'm glad that I have a friend to give all of Liam's old clothes to, we wouldn't have been able to reuse most of them anyway since DD will be born in the opposite time of year from DS.


----------



## bombshellmom

I agree it all seems real when you find out!

I really thought it was a boy though. I'm never wrong lol. DH is really disappointed though. I feel bad because I want another one after this one but DH said if this baby is a girl then we're done :(


Who else still needs to find out?


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats on team blue bellarae!


----------



## KalonKiki

I think a lot of people either still need to find out or have already done so and just haven't checked in to update. I know which teams some of the ladies that haven't checked in are on but I don't think it's my place to share their news. However Fiora needs to be added to the list of angels. She announced in the Facebook group ages ago that she lost her baby around 5 or 6 weeks and since it's been so long I'm positive that she won't be coming in here to update. :(

Heidi why is your DH done only because it's a girl? Is he just not open to the possibility of a 3rd girl? I'm sorry he's disappointed. Mine is pretty sure that he's done too, he's majorly excited that we got our girl but he just doesn't think he's going to want a 3rd child. I haven't decided if I'm done or not.


----------



## bombshellmom

DH doesn't want 3 girls, exactly keely :( 
He says he doesn't even want to try because he "knows" itll just be another girl. At this point he thinks the curse has switched from everyone in his family having boys (MIL was the last girl born in their family) to now us having all girls !

I would love to sway and try for a boy later though! 

It's hard when you both can't agree on if you're done or not lol. For me it's I've always wanted 3-4 kiddos!


----------



## KalonKiki

It's always been a minimum of 2 for me but I'm not entirely sure if I will want a 3rd or not. If we do have a 3rd though I would love to go team yellow for that pregnancy. I don't see us having more than 3. I really hope that your DH changes his mind, I think it's personally a little offensive that he's so put off by the idea of another girl. If he wants his boy so damn bad then he has absolutely no chance at him if he doesn't try for another baby. His logic just doesn't make sense to me, he's still a dad of all girls if he stops at 2 and statistically boys are so much more likely that the probability of a 3rd girl, especially if you sway :blue:, is astronomically low. If he does change his mind and decides to try for a 3rd, Preseed majorly sways boy. I used RepHresh for my girl sway and I really think that was the most important factor in my sway since it lowered my pH level. Also when I got pregnant with DS we weren't trying for a baby but I'm positive we conceived on O day or the day before and it was the only day we BDed that cycle.

Your hubby may be disappointed that he didn't get his boy but I'm very happy for you. Your girls will surely be best friends and I'll bet that your DD is excited to be having a little sister (I know I was when my mom was pregnant with my sister, I was 6 years old). :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, Preseed sways boy?? Interesting. I used it for both my DD and now this LO blue:). Never heard that. 

Bombshell & Kalon, again, so happy for you both on your :pink: news! Bombshell, maybe DH will come around. You never know. 

AFM, I always wanted 2 kids, and DH wanted 4. I don't see us being done, so I'd say we'll have at least one if not two more... I'd love to have another little girl at some point :cloud9: But, believe me, I'm SO excited to be team :blue: which is what I wanted and thought this pregnancy was!!! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Yes, Preseed is marketed to help get pregnant in general but it has a high pH so it does tend to sway boy. I didn't use anything with my son because we weren't trying, lol. Less sex helps with sperm count and higher sperm count sways boy as well. DH and I had as much :sex: as possible with this baby to help lower sperm count and sway girl. We only DTD once with DS so I figured there must be something to it. :haha:

And Mama Tiger I am so happy for you too! Baby boys are so wonderful and there really is nothing quite like the mother-son bond. It's also super adorable seeing my boys (DS and DH) together and I'm really glad that DS was my first baby. He is so precious and I know that he will make an excellent big brother. <3


----------



## littlelily

Yes, everything definitely feeling more real now I know it's my little boy in there. Been looking at clothes for him and settled on a name. Feeling him kick lots now too which is lovely. He's always kicking after I eat.

Feels wonderful. Very tired and glad it's nearly half term. We are going to Madrid for 4 nights and DH has booked us a massage at a lovely spa there.

So excited for everyone finding out and having half way scans.


----------



## KalonKiki

Once all of the gender scans have been done then we'll probably have a limbo period for a couple of months before we can start anticipating when the first baby in the group will be born. I'm so excited for that time, labor watch and seeing updates on births and newborn pictures is so exciting. :D


----------



## AMP1117

I have my scan on Thursday at 1 and I will make sure to update! DH really is hoping for a boy, I am happy with either but somehow have a feeling it is another girl (then again I was positive dd was a boy and obviously I was wrong!)

After almost 2 weeks with no nausea and having not thrown up at all...I threw up on Thursday...incredibly nauseous for 2 hours yesterday and almost threw up in the kitchen this morning :cry:

I am very excited for my scan in 3 days!:happydance:

Oh and as for pre-seed...we used it when I got pregnant for dd


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, that's interesting. We weren't swaying either time, but both times used Preseed along with SMEP (BD every other day, OPKs til positive, then BD everyday for 3 days in a row, skip a day, and do it one more day). I'm so happy for YOU to get a DD because I agree - there's nothing like the mommy-daughter bond. It's amazing :cloud9:

LittleLily - Exciting!!! Are you sharing your name? (Did you share and I forgot/missed it???)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Lovely to see more gender announcements. Our scan still seems ages away.
on the pre-seed subject we used it with our first pregnancy along with SMEP and we had a boy. This time we used it but hardly did the deed and by my dates I think the last time we did the deed was a day before ovulation (and hadn't done much beforehand) so I'm wondering if we may have a girl. We will find out at the scan. Of course I'm happy if it's a boy but we are definitely done after this one so id love a girl so I have one of each. Still a healthy baby is all I really ask for. 

Still not really feeling any movements, pretty convinced midwife is right and I have an anterior placenta. Otherwise all us good. Been quite tired recently but also going through a very challenging phase with Isaac so I'm not sure if tiredness is pregnancy or Isaac related.


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> Yes, Preseed is marketed to help get pregnant in general but it has a high pH so it does tend to sway boy. I didn't use anything with my son because we weren't trying, lol. Less sex helps with sperm count and higher sperm count sways boy as well. DH and I had as much :sex: as possible with this baby to help lower sperm count and sway girl. We only DTD once with DS so I figured there must be something to it. :haha:
> 
> And Mama Tiger I am so happy for you too! Baby boys are so wonderful and there really is nothing quite like the mother-son bond. It's also super adorable seeing my boys (DS and DH) together and I'm really glad that DS was my first baby. He is so precious and I know that he will make an excellent big brother. <3

Funny as we weren't trying and we had tons and tons of sex before this one was conceived and we got a boy.....I also didn't have any cm where as usually I have an abundance. We swayed with Zander and he got a boy.....so I am not sure if any of this is actually true....I personally think that it is still just all up to what we are meant to have ;)


----------



## KalonKiki

allforthegirl said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> Yes, Preseed is marketed to help get pregnant in general but it has a high pH so it does tend to sway boy. I didn't use anything with my son because we weren't trying, lol. Less sex helps with sperm count and higher sperm count sways boy as well. DH and I had as much :sex: as possible with this baby to help lower sperm count and sway girl. We only DTD once with DS so I figured there must be something to it. :haha:
> 
> And Mama Tiger I am so happy for you too! Baby boys are so wonderful and there really is nothing quite like the mother-son bond. It's also super adorable seeing my boys (DS and DH) together and I'm really glad that DS was my first baby. He is so precious and I know that he will make an excellent big brother. <3
> 
> Funny as we weren't trying and we had tons and tons of sex before this one was conceived and we got a boy.....I also didn't have any cm where as usually I have an abundance. We swayed with Zander and he got a boy.....so I am not sure if any of this is actually true....I personally think that it is still just all up to what we are meant to have ;)Click to expand...

What did you do for your sway with Zander? While I agree that everything else I did was probably arbitrary I'm pretty sure that the RepHresh is what really helped me get my girl. I have to wonder if your DH is one of those rare men that produces significantly more Y swimmers than X swimmers. It does happen on occasion but it's incredibly rare to have so many children of the same gender otherwise, the chance of the opposite gender statistically go up with each pregnancy. I read a very interesting article that analysized the statistics and gave examples of well known families in history that had either all boys or all girls (at least 6 children in most of the families). Pretty much everything I did, especially the RepHresh, was mostly advice from Atomic Sagebrush at GenderDreaming. She's practically the queen of the :pink: sway and she's helped a lot of women get their girlies.


----------



## allforthegirl

Kalon we were using girl promoting positions, supplements for him and I, a girl predicting calendar (form a site I can't remember where), hot baths for him.... Funny as I have three boys with my previous DH, and now three with my current.....my current also has a girl from his previous marriage that we unfortunately are not in contact with (not DH decision, the ex purposely kept her from him regardless the court order, so he gave her space and now its abandonment :sad1:). I am pretty sure I just have a vagina that hates me :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm completely terrified I will have another girl. Okay, maybe not terrified but I really do prefer a boy. My daughter is a lot to handle at times. Can't imagine having two. 

BUT saying that, I will still adore and be completely in love with our newest member if it is a girl.


----------



## KalonKiki

allforthegirl said:


> Kalon we were using girl promoting positions, supplements for him and I, a girl predicting calendar (form a site I can't remember where), hot baths for him.... Funny as I have three boys with my previous DH, and now three with my current.....my current also has a girl from his previous marriage that we unfortunately are not in contact with (not DH decision, the ex purposely kept her from him regardless the court order, so he gave her space and now its abandonment :sad1:). I am pretty sure I just have a vagina that hates me :haha:

Ahhh I thought that your current DH was the father of all of your boys. I'm sorry about his ex, that's really crappy. I think that my FIL has a similar situation with his daughter from his previous marriage but he doesn't really talk about it. :(
If vaginal pH level is the issue then if you and your DH decide to try for another baby you might go ahead and give RepHresh a try. It sticks to the walls of your vagina for 3 days per applicator full and during that time reduces the pH level of every substance (including semen) that it touches to 4.5 which is a perfect environment for X chromosome sperm and tends to kill off the Y chromosome swimmers. Do not use Replens, it starts out at a pH of like 2.5 but it reacts to your vaginal pH in a way that often raises it to about a 7.


----------



## allforthegirl

No more for us..... Dh was snipped last week. WE ARE DONE!!!!! :flower:


----------



## KalonKiki

allforthegirl said:


> No more for us..... Dh was snipped last week. WE ARE DONE!!!!! :flower:

Well in that case you'll have 6 strapping young lads to have beautiful and emotional mother-son dances with at their weddings and surely at least one of them should give you at least one granddaughter that you can spoil to pieces, right? :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

I still have over a week to find out! We have our scan next week and we're hoping they'll be ok to put it in an envelope for us so we can find out the weekend after. DH likes the idea of going to a special place to find out- I'd be happy to find out during the scan but since he's been on the fence about finding out at all, whatever he wants to do, I'll do! We could have already known for weeks if we had found out with the Harmony scan, but I also wouldn't want to find out before DH over the phone. We're both happy with either sex though completely equally- this is our first.


----------



## Nikki1979

My cousin was swaying for a girl and even though she followed everything perfectly, she still ended up with a boy. I guess at the end of the day, we all get what we are meant to have. I am just happy to be pregnant because I have struggled to be here ( took me over 3 years for my second child)


----------



## Buttercup84

stuck, same here lol! I think the only new things i've bought for this baby have been on sale or using discount codes, everything else so far is hand me downs from his/her sisters and a few other things i've picked up. I got a cotbed locally for £30 since DD2 will still be using hers, just need to get a new mattress for it :thumbup:
Welcome bellarae90 and congrats on your baby boy :blue:
Congrats on team pink bombshell :flower: Sorry it wasn't what DH was hoping for but i'm sure he'll come around in time.
Lily, hope you have a lovely relaxing time in Madrid :)

I've just updated the teams list for those I hadn't yet :thumbup: When I get a bit more time i'll see if anyone who hasn't posted in a while has updated elsewhere on BnB. Sad news about Fiora though, I was just thinking about her recently and wondering how she was doing :(


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Buttercup! Weekend can't come fast enough but 2 parents evenings to get through before that. So tired this wk!

Bella, we've decided on Oscar Sebastian for our boy :) 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KalonKiki

Loooove the name Sebastian, it's just such a cool name.

And I know Buttercup, I was really sad to hear about Fiora too. I know her BF wasn't supportive and he was being awful to her but she was still really disappointed. I think the thing that makes it the worst to me is that he was probably really happy about it, the douche. :cry:

Mama Fox I hope that you have a great time in Madrid. :D


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Little Lily - that's sweet! :flower: Definitely different! (At least around here!) I have a little boy named Oscar in one of my classes, but this is the first time I've had a kiddo with that name :) 

Kalon, do you keep in touch with Fiora?? Hope she's okay!


----------



## CurlyRose

Got my referral to the mental health midwives today, plus a referral for the children's centre, and extra support before and after babber. I feel such a failure, I could deal with my half of it, but the extra support and the safeguarding statements I've had to read make me feel like an inadequate mother already. 

Sad news on Fiora too, I had wondered how she was. Looks like lots of good stuff going on for others though. I have my 20 week scan tomorrow, so will have more pictures!


----------



## littlelily

You're not a failure at all Mama Duck! No shame at all in a little extra support. Hugs and good luck at your scan tomorrow. looking forward to pics.

Thanks Bella, Oscar is fairly common in the UK but not too out there.

Ladies, how do i switch to the blue monkeys pic for my signature.


----------



## Left wonderin

I must be one of the last for to find out the gender ... I'm not till the 6th of November :(


----------



## cupcakekate

Left wonderin said:


> I must be one of the last for to find out the gender ... I'm not till the 6th of November :(

my scan is the 6th nov too but we will be staying team yellow :flower: not long to go now!


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol I know I've zero patience !!


----------



## KalonKiki

Here are the banners and links to put in your signatures if anyone wants to use one of the team banners. Just copy the code for the banner you want inside of the box that says "PHP Code" and paste it in your signature. :D

https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teampink_zpslzerngg8.png


PHP:

[url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html"][URL=https://s336.photobucket.com/user/Cinnamint_Candy/media/marchmonkeys2016teampink_zpslzerngg8.png.html][IMG]https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teampink_zpslzerngg8.png[/IMG][/URL][/url]


https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teamblue_zpsjelokggm.png


PHP:

[url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html"][URL=https://s336.photobucket.com/user/Cinnamint_Candy/media/marchmonkeys2016teamblue_zpsjelokggm.png.html][IMG]https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teamblue_zpsjelokggm.png[/IMG][/URL][/url]


https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teamyellow_zpsagfoma3v.png


PHP:

[url="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2321007-march-monkeys-2016-a.html"][URL=https://s336.photobucket.com/user/Cinnamint_Candy/media/marchmonkeys2016teamyellow_zpsagfoma3v.png.html][IMG]https://i336.photobucket.com/albums/n340/Cinnamint_Candy/marchmonkeys2016teamyellow_zpsagfoma3v.png[/IMG][/URL][/url]


Mama Tiger unfortunately I haven't heard from her since she announced her loss so I don't know how she's currently doing. :(

Mama Duck you aren't a failure, sometimes we just need a little extra support. :hugs: <3
Also good luck at your scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see pictures! Are you planning to stay team :yellow: or did you change your mind and decide that you want to find out?


----------



## mewolkens

I had a 20 week scan appointment set up with one clinic for the 30th, but I had an appointment today at the midwife center I want to continue care at and they actually fit me in for a scan today!

We are happily Team Blue!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :blue: bump, Mama Penguin! Boys are so wonderful, I'm so glad that mine was my first. :happydance:


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Left wondering, I won't know the gender of my babe until November 7th so we can wait together! I was told girl at 12 weeks, then boy at 14 weeks (which I completely believed there for a few weeks) and then I was told girl at 16 weeks so who knows lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Hopeful !!! OMG how confusing for you !!! We can wait together so :) it will be here before we know it :)


----------



## Left wonderin

A question for you ladies . How often / strongly are you feeling baby movmemnets . I'm a little concerned . All the popping has stopped a couple of weeks now . I do get the odd wiggly / squirming feeling maybe 2-3 per day but that's it so far . I wonder if I have an anterior placenta ? I'm 19 weeks so thinking I should be feeling more now . Guess I'm also anxious as haven't seen baby sine 11 weeks !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Mine has moved- when I first started feeling movement just after 17 weeks, it was on the left and more noticeable. Now I think I feel things more central and lower, but also less strong. I know the heartbeat has moved with the doppler too! I have an anterior placenta so just glad I've already felt something already.


----------



## Nikki1979

I feel the baby move almost everyday so I was sure I knew the times he was awake however, during the 20 wk scan, he was moving like crazy and I couldn't feel a thing. He was so active that tech couldnt take all the measurements so I have to go back again. Despite having a posterior placenta, I now know that I don't feel him all the time despite him being crazy active in there. I think at this stage they are still small to feel all their movements.


----------



## CurlyRose

https://i58.tinypic.com/2mzco6o.png

Ta-dah! It wriggled it's way through the scan, all looks perfect and healthy, stayed team yellow too. Happily I was able to enjoy this one, would have been a shame to have essentially missed it as I did the last time. I am so in love with it and now incredibly impatient to meet it!


----------



## AMP1117

This little monkey was going crazy last night. I had my Ipad resting on my tummy while playing something for dd and felt all sorts of movements! I swear they are having a dance party or practicing martial arts in there. Tomorrow seems like it will take forever to get here! I cant wait to see lo again and am really exciting to find out the gender!

Unfortunately my nausea is sticking (after being free of it for almost 2 weeks) around plus I think Im getting a cold:cry:


----------



## stuckinoki

Left wonderin said:


> A question for you ladies . How often / strongly are you feeling baby movmemnets . I'm a little concerned . All the popping has stopped a couple of weeks now . I do get the odd wiggly / squirming feeling maybe 2-3 per day but that's it so far . I wonder if I have an anterior placenta ? I'm 19 weeks so thinking I should be feeling more now . Guess I'm also anxious as haven't seen baby sine 11 weeks !!!


I haven't felt any movement yet. Not even pops :/ my placenta is still completely anterior though, once in a while I "think" I feel something but it's always just gas. 

My doc said in the next few weeks something should start being felt.


----------



## KalonKiki

I feel her move a few times a day but that's about it. This is my second baby and I do not have an anterior placenta.

Aww yay for a great scan Mama Duck! Hi there baby. <3 :happydance:

Angela can't wait for your scan and gender announcement tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't feel my LO very often and have an anterior placenta. Though I am starting to feel him more often.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Like you the popping feeling stopped a few weeks ago. I felt baby fleetingly last night, literally once. I think I have felt flutters today but can't be sure. Midwife thinks I have anterior placenta as she heard loads of blood flow when listening for heartbeat at 16 weeks, but won't know till scan. 
It's really annoying as I was feeling proper movements with my son by now. 
Hopefully we will both feel stronger movements soon xx





Left wonderin said:


> A question for you ladies . How often / strongly are you feeling baby movmemnets . I'm a little concerned . All the popping has stopped a couple of weeks now . I do get the odd wiggly / squirming feeling maybe 2-3 per day but that's it so far . I wonder if I have an anterior placenta ? I'm 19 weeks so thinking I should be feeling more now . Guess I'm also anxious as haven't seen baby sine 11 weeks !!!


----------



## littlelily

I feel movement throughout the day, sometimes more, sometimes less but really wasn't at 19 weeks, so try not to worry.

Thanks for the pic links Kalon, will change it later when on laptop. 

Mama Duck, beautiful scan, what a good picture! Magical feeling :)

Dh's birthday today so just about to go out for dinner. Look forward to hearing about your scan tomorrow AMP :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks for all the replys ladies :) its so great to be sharing this journey with you !! The closer my scan gets the more nervous I feel ! And its almost still 2 weeks away ....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I feel LO a few times a day. Usually, I feel him better when I'm laying down in bed (early morning or late at night), but I do still feel him once or twice a day besides that. 

He is my second child, too, so that might be why. No worries - I've heard it takes first timers longer, and there is always that "anterior placenta" that some ladies speak of.


----------



## SarahLou372

I think I've started feeling something too 

So today ladies I couldn't find my baby's heart beat on the Doppler :( However kept hearing sound interference which sounded like kicks or movements to me. What I thought sounded like the heart beat was apparently the placenta as there was no number registering on the Doppler. but when I could hear nothing the Doppler was registering at 104-127! hope its not broken already :( 

I told OH and he said he will have a look at the Doppler and try for me :cloud9:


----------



## stuckinoki

The dopplers are difficult to get a good reading. I just time it on my phone for 15 seconds and multiply by 4 to get the heart rate. 

My doctor had a hard time on Tuesday too, he said baby just has a lot of room to move around right now. 

Don't panic! Lol. Baby is most likely just cruising around the womb :)


----------



## CurlyRose

Takes the midwife ages to find the hb of ours using the doppler, you hear masses and masses of kicks as babber tries to get away from it though! 

Had my Dr's appointment today, she has chosen not to put me on meds immediately, but to see me again in a fortnight. I am going to be spending so much time at appointments soon that working a normal week will seem like a distant memory, especially as she wants to get me in with the counsellors too. 

Also, on movements, I feel most of mine when I am scrunched up, either sat with my knees drawn up towards me, or leaning forward on a chair, poor thing doesn't seem to appreciate being squashed and let's me know every time I forget!


----------



## bombshellmom

Quickquestion


Anyone else's belly/inside feeling really achy? I feel like I'm being squished sometimes. Sometimes when I stand up I feel lots of pressure and heaviness down by baby like she's too heavy for me.right now I'm awake because my upper abdomen feels like it's being squished lol.

Don't remember feeling this with my daughter.

Sarahlou - I can never find my babys hb on dopplers/phone apps etc when doing it just myself! I used a friends a little over a week ago and couldn't find anything but try not to be concerned as nurses and widwives and such are all trained for that stuff and know all the tricks!


----------



## AMP1117

At least twice a week out of nowhere I feel as if my stomach weighs 50 pounds. Last for about an hour then goes back to feeling normal. Just a heavy feeling then it goes.



bombshellmom said:


> Quickquestion
> 
> 
> Anyone else's belly/inside feeling really achy? I feel like I'm being squished sometimes. Sometimes when I stand up I feel lots of pressure and heaviness down by baby like she's too heavy for me.right now I'm awake because my upper abdomen feels like it's being squished lol.
> 
> Don't remember feeling this with my daughter.
> 
> Sarahlou - I can never find my babys hb on dopplers/phone apps etc when doing it just myself! I used a friends a little over a week ago and couldn't find anything but try not to be concerned as nurses and widwives and such are all trained for that stuff and know all the tricks!


----------



## allforthegirl

I feel that heavy feeling too every once and a while. It can take my breath away too. I just sit down and drink some extra water and have a small snack. I am not sure why this happens but it is normal.


----------



## allforthegirl

Momma Duck I am glad that you are going to be getting all the help you need.


----------



## SarahLou372

We finally found the baby's heart beat this morning! Between 142-153 bpm :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## AMP1117

BLUE! :blue:
 



Attached Files:







Its a boy!.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 11









21 week.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulatory. AMP!!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Try that again? 

Congratulations AMP!

Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

Curly, lovely scan pic :) Glad to hear you're all set up with support before/after the birth too :thumbup: I totally get the 'inadequate' feeling but that's not true at all, if anything that makes you an awesome mum because you've realised something isn't right and you're taking steps to make sure it doesn't become worse :hugs: The mental health midwife I saw was really nice and said i'm safe to take medication now i'm out of first tri (though i'm still not over keen...) or she could refer me for CBT (agreed to this) and being pregnant should 'fast track' things a bit :flower:
Congrats on double team blue mewolkens and AMP :happydance:
hopeful, gosh that must be confusing to have been told differently 3 times! Did you buy anything pink or blue? Not long til you'll know for sure at least :thumbup:
Left, mine are getting stronger now (I am nearing 22 weeks though) DD1 said she felt the baby kick today when she was sitting on my lap:cloud9: I have an anterior placenta but it doesn't seem to be affecting me feeling movements too much, i'm guessing it depends on baby's position aswell? I haven't noticed a pattern to movement though, some days he/she is more active than others like today was a very active one!


----------



## KalonKiki

Angela congrats on your :blue: bump! Baby boys are so special and there is nothing quite like the mother-son bond. :happydance: <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats AMP on being team blue :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on your boy, AMP!


----------



## CurlyRose

Congratulations on your boy AMP! No mistaking that one either!

Buttercup - I think I too am going to give the coubselling/cbt a try. I was really resistant to start as I know the theory behind cbt and use it daily in work, but a bit of time has allowed me to realise that I could probably still benefit. What a palaver hey, nothing can ever just be simple!


----------



## bigbelly2

hi ladies, 

iv not been on here for a while as iv been having a few stressful moments!
Iv been in and out of hospital with bleeding and feel like if i have any more internals to check cervix il actually give birth!! 
There is still no reason as to why im bleeding, my cervix is closed and im not having any contractions, hb is good (iv been able to find it from about 16 weeks and its normally around 144 -154 mark. Hes moving quite a lot and im starting to feel more (bit like butterflies, nervous tummy is what id call it) but they are becoming more frequent. The bit i am struggling with is the tenderness of my stomach, if i go over a speed bump in the car i hold my stomach and brace myself as im so sore, i feel a lot of pressure down there aswell.
I have my next scan in 2 weeks so fingers crossed all is well. 
its lovely to see and hear and your news, now iv finally caught up on the pink and blue bundles and the movement we are feeling!
glad your all doing well!
h xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Bigbelly sounds like you are having a lot of ligament and pelvic pain. I am sorry you are feeling so stressed about it. I too have the exact same thing when going over large bumps. I sometimes feel like I am this big wimp as I have such a tender belly so early. But I know it is normal and doesn't affect baby at all, only you unfortunately. I hope this gives you a bit of relief hearing you are not the only one, and that it can be normal. :hugs:


----------



## mewolkens

Welcome back Bigbelly! I'm sorry to hear about the bleeding. I've had a few brown spotting episodes and worried myself sick, it must be so hard to have actual bleeding. At least Baby is okay!

Does anyone else feel like their hips hurt on the inside when they stand for too long?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope but I feel I may have overdone the walking today and pulled something in my groin :( did it last pg too .... But that was a full groin strain . Note to self .... Must take it easier !! Going down a slide with toddler in a play centre after climbing on hands and knees to get there may not be a great idea at 5 months pg lol.......


----------



## SilasLove

My knee hurts after running around with my kids taking fall pictures lol. But I,feel pretty good otherwise. Had a few sharp pelvic pains today.


----------



## KalonKiki

Bigbelly I'm sorry that they still haven't found an answer to your bleeding and that you've been feeling worried and uncomfortable but I'm glad that baby is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## bombshellmom

Hang in there bigbelly - glad baby looks well though :hugs:


And yes I am super achy already and do get rather sore when standing or walking for too long. We put stuff on layaway for christmas today and omg talk about pain we were there for two hours I was dying!!!! Forgot how miserable the aches can be. Also someone told me we can feel uncomfy earlier on in subsequent pregnancies


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes I'm feeling uncomfortable in my groin area after walking or sitting on the floor for too long with my son. It hurts a bit when I roll over too at night. I'm glad it's all relatively normal. ...... I put it down to having a big baby last time, but to be honest I didn't feel these aches and pains with my son. 
Anyone suffering heartburn? I had it with my son and it's started again. Really not pleasant.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn not getting the heartburn yet , had it terribly with my last pg . It was awful ! Hoping it won't return . I too am feeling rolling over in the bed !


----------



## Fezzle

We walked around IKEA and John Lewis yesterday and I could really feel it in my back by the end of the day. This morning I had a bit of pelvic pain but it was clearly from constipation! 

bigbelly- sorry you're still having some scary moments!


----------



## KalonKiki

I haven't reached the point of much pelvic pain and I've only had heartburn a few times so far this pregnancy and it wasn't very bad, it went away immediately after a Tum or two.


----------



## CurlyRose

My nausea left about week 11 and heartburn set in, been on ranitidine since week 14, which really helps, lots of gaviscon too. Diet has had to alter and recently I can't eat as much, which is frustrating as I'm a greedy pig!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Did you get ranitidene from Dr's? I know you can buy it but not sure if dr prescribes higher strength. My dr prescribed it in my last pregnancy but it didn't help. Omeprazole did the trick for me but I was much later in pregnancy then. I drank literally bottles of gaviscon. I think I need to change eating habits, eating little but often. 
I was convinced Isaac would have loads of hair based on the old wives take re heartburn...... He didn't lol. 




CurlyRose said:


> My nausea left about week 11 and heartburn set in, been on ranitidine since week 14, which really helps, lots of gaviscon too. Diet has had to alter and recently I can't eat as much, which is frustrating as I'm a greedy pig!


----------



## CurlyRose

From a quick search it looks like my prescribed ranitidine is twice the strength of the shop floor stuff. Omeprazole is meant to be more effective, but slightly higher risks to babber, and as I was still in first tri I wanted lower risks. I'd happily go in to omeprazole if needed now though.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks Mama Duck. I may make a Dr appointment over it. Gaviscon isn't really helping so I may need the better stuff now x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Ranitidine is just Zantac, so you were able to get a stronger prescription than 150's??? 

I had really bad heart burn too but for some reason it isn't as bad as before.....I haven't taken any zantac for week now....I will take it as it comes.....as I know I usually get it near the end again.


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm finally getting the nursery together!

#budgetbaby cost so far!

Quinny travel system with carseat and bassinet $300
Crib $90
Glider $130
Dresser $60 [sanded it and refinished it this weekend]
Carpet $15
All decorations $4 [thrift store sheets!]

https://i59.tinypic.com/xogqi8.jpg

https://i59.tinypic.com/14abg9i.jpg


And I stopped by the fabric store and bought a ton of fabric for receiving blankets, and some muslin which I've been hand stamping all day! 

https://i57.tinypic.com/23sf960.jpg


How's everyone else's nursery coming along?


----------



## CurlyRose

I got 150s, my quick search said our zantac was only 75? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong mind? More importantly in the UK, we get free prescriptions when pregnant, so for stuff that you're going to end up paying a lot for, it's better to get it prescribed. I buy my own brand gaviscon because I get it so cheap, but get anything more expensive prescribed.


----------



## CurlyRose

Stuck - gorgeous nursery! Ours is so far not coming along at all, but I've contacted some companies to get the floor fixed, so that's a start!


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks curly. I've gotten into a crazy nesting phase! I just want to get it all done and out of the way! Ha ha ha

Shame about your floors :/ we had to redo our entire house when we bought it. Thankfully the rental we are in is all carpet!


----------



## AMP1117

Failed the 1 hour...now I have to do the 3:sad2:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nursery looks great stuck! 

AMP, oh no! Don't give up hope - I've heard of plenty of people not passing the one hour but passing the 3 hour. FX for you!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

CurlyRose said:


> I got 150s, my quick search said our zantac was only 75? Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong mind? More importantly in the UK, we get free prescriptions when pregnant, so for stuff that you're going to end up paying a lot for, it's better to get it prescribed. I buy my own brand gaviscon because I get it so cheap, but get anything more expensive prescribed.

Oh well that may be for you guys. Free sounds good to me ;)

Great looking nursery Stuck!!:thumbup:

AMP I failed my 1 hr with my last baby but passed the 3hr.


----------



## Fezzle

My heartburn is always bad- from long before I was pregnant. It actually got better when I got pregnant for awhile because I wasn't drinking coffee or alcohol which are triggers for it. Lately it's been a bit worse though, so I might go to the GP and get something.

AMP- sorry about the 1 hour test! I hope you pass the next one. I'm a tiny bit excited that people in this group are already at the point of GD testing- sorry!

Here's the state of our nursery :haha: We're going to wait until Jan when we have some time off to move the current things in there to the other spare room or the loft, and then do some decorating (new carpet, paint the walls). So I don't think we'll be buying any furniture for a few more months.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0145.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0146.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Haven't even thought about the nursery yet..... its very dependant on if we have a boy or girl really. If we have a boy Isaacs room is already done beautifully for a boy and eventually they would share, but initially baby would go in spare room which is tiny but we would likely keep it simple, reuse canvas prints and bedding that Isaac had as a baby. If it's a girl I plan to do the spare room a nice subtle pink, with some bunting and nice girlie prints. I try not to peg the nursery too young as I like it to do 2 years or so........ If its a girl we will be getting a sliding door as the door opening into the room takes up a massive space in a very small room and if it's a girl she would be in there for the forseable future as we wouldn't put Isaac and a girl together, just our personal preference I guess and definitely no plans to move anytime soon.
We find out next Tuesday what we are having. 

I have been blessed with a lie in this morning whilst hubby took Isaac to nursery so I took the opportunity just to lie still and focus on baby and I felt some great movement. This reassures me greatly. I'm so pleased.


----------



## littlelily

Stuck, nursery looks great. We haven't started yet but our guest room, which will be nursery is already a nice blue and want to get some wall stickers and curtains. Just bought a changing table on eBay for £10, need to buy cot soon too.

Having a wonderful time in Spain. Went to watch the Althetico Madrid game and a spa yesterday. 2 more days here. Bliss.

Hope you are all keeping well. Sorry about your test AMP, have mine in a few wks. We don't have a 1 hour here. Think I'm straight in on a 3 hour.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I'm exactly 19 weeks pregnant today :happydance: However not really felt any movements from LO yet :( When I listen to baby's heart on the Doppler I swear I can hear the movements too :shrug:

My nursery I have ideas but cant start it until we move house! 

On the plus side me and my OH been together exactly 3 years today!! Were going go out for a meal tonight :cloud9:


----------



## stuckinoki

Happy anniversary Sarah!

I still haven't felt movement yet either, 20 weeks tomorrow but I can hear it on the Doppler :)

Enjoy your dinner out!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower:

Im the same with my LO can only hear the movements on the Doppler.


----------



## Buttercup84

bigbelly, sorry to hear little man has been giving you a scare with the episodes of bleeding. Fc for no more! :hugs: My bump feels a bit tender sometimes too, especially in the mornings.
Stuck, your nursery is coming on lovely :) I really like the muslins. I must say the big muslins I had with DD2 was such a useful baby item. I used them to swaddle her early on then as a sunshade, light blanket, surface for her to lie on etc :thumbup:
AMP, sorry to hear that! Like Lily said it's straight to the 3 hour here so fingers crossed you pass that one. Did you had GD with your daughter?
Happy anniversary Sarah, hope you enjoyed your meal out :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

Don't worry sarahlou, you will feel movement in no time! 

Bigbelly aw hopefully you can rest easy soon and the bleeding scares stop!!! Hugs to you!

We finally agreed on a name for this little girl! Ayla Makenzie, pronounced eye-luh! Hopefully we don't change our minds like we did with our first lol.


----------



## Fezzle

We had our 20 week scan today- it was amazing seeing him or her moving all around so much! Of course that meant sometimes it was hard to get a good picture, but all looked good. We have the sex ticked on a card in an envelope so plan to find out on our own this weekend!
 



Attached Files:







20w Scan4.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5









20w Scan1.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah lovely scan pic fezzle x


----------



## bigbelly2

thanks ladies, 

i feel like a money doom and gloom old winge bag wilson at the minute.
Iv been bleeding for the past week and ended up back in hospital yesterday as i lost what we thought was my plug aswell as blood!
The doctors scanned me and said all looked good, he was wriggling round like a good un and had a right scratch of his right leg with his left foot which was entertaining.... then yawned about 6 times one after another!
Another exam later and my cervix is still closed and looks good, no contractions, another swab was done and i will hopefully get the results by monday. I have mw appt fri and an appointment with a consultant on monday after my 20 week scan so fingers crossed i get an answer or if it cant be explained at least it slows down and the uncomfortable feeling goes. Iv had to put my eldest daughters horse on full livery as im struggling to get to the stables on time and help which is costing a fortune and with xmas round the corner its a struggle but wel all get there!
iv bought a few gifts for xmas and trying to get organised but am due to go to gran canaria next thursday for a week so at the minute im just crossing my fingers all will be ok, we get to go and we all relax!
rant over lol
h xx


----------



## littlelily

Oh big belly, it all sounds very stressful for you but also sounds like you are taking it all in your stride. Hope docs give you the all clear for your holiday and you can relax.

Great scan Fezzle! :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Big belly I'm sending you a big cyber hug . I'm sure its all quite scary and stressful for you . Especially when they are not giving you any answers :( the main most important fact is that your lo is just fine in there :) and sounds like getting up to all sorts of mischief ! 
I hope the bleeding buggers off soon and you. Have a stress free next half pregnancy . I also know you will have a PAIN FREE LABOUR as a reward ;) 

Fezzle amazing scan pics :) how will you wait till next weekend !!!!!! 9 more sleeps for me :) eeeek


----------



## SarahLou372

I was just wondering If any of you ladies have PCOS and/or have taken metformin??


----------



## AMP1117

Yes I had it with dd so they decided to make me take the one hour test early this time. I have the 3 hr scheduled for tomorrow. I know I will be crabby as hell not being able to eat from 12am until after 11am! Dont they know how terrible that is for a pregnant woman! I just know I will be starving first thing in the morning:growlmad:



Buttercup84 said:


> bigbelly, sorry to hear little man has been giving you a scare with the episodes of bleeding. Fc for no more! :hugs: My bump feels a bit tender sometimes too, especially in the mornings.
> Stuck, your nursery is coming on lovely :) I really like the muslins. I must say the big muslins I had with DD2 was such a useful baby item. I used them to swaddle her early on then as a sunshade, light blanket, surface for her to lie on etc :thumbup:
> AMP, sorry to hear that! Like Lily said it's straight to the 3 hour here so fingers crossed you pass that one. Did you had GD with your daughter?
> Happy anniversary Sarah, hope you enjoyed your meal out :flower:


----------



## AMP1117

I took metformin for PCOS but stopped taking it when I found out I was pregnant. 



SarahLou372 said:


> I was just wondering If any of you ladies have PCOS and/or have taken metformin??


----------



## Fezzle

Sarahlou- I have PCOS and took metformin when I was TTC and up to 12 weeks.

Bigbelly- good luck with the bleeding. Sorry things have been so stressful but glad all is good when they check!


----------



## CurlyRose

Lovely scans fezzle! Hope you get to make the most of your special moment finding out what you're having :)

Big belly, what a stressful time you're having of it, at least everything is still ok, hope it continues that way and you get some answers at some point!

Anyone else developed backache all of a sudden, worse when trying to sleep? Debating a pregnancy support pillow, but it seems such a lot of money for a short time. Anyone bought one (of any kind), and if so what did you think? It just seems like endless expense at the moment, and I'm trying to save for mat leave!


----------



## allforthegirl

I did with my last....I had a pg pillow and I found it restricting for movements. I like to be able to move and when I can't (cat on one side of me and dh too close to me on other side), I wake up and get frustrated.....it is a daily struggle right now. What I did do, not any less money, but we put on a memory foam toper on the bed and I found that to help greatly. Then I just used a couch trow pillow to put between my legs (with a pillow sheet on it to keep in clean) and I found that to work WAY better than those body pillow.

Man....:blush: since I have been sick....sneezing way more and coughing.....I am thinking I am going to have to go to the larger urinary pads.....I am seriously peeing myself all the time. I didn't think it was all that bad, forgot to put on another liner, and had to make the embarrassing walk to the bedroom to change...:dohh: I am so glad I was at home....but these panty liners may just not cut it while I am sick....(hanging my head in shame)


----------



## NDH

Sorry I've not been commenting in ages. I've been reading just finding it so hard to post on bnb in my phone.

Sorry to everyone who has been having troubles :(

I saw peep move from the outside for the first time last night! I've been feeling loads of kicks for weeks and have been able to feel them from the outside for a couple weeks but the first visible movement was really cool. 

I've not had a scan (we've decided to only have one around 35/36 weeks to check placenta location) or heard the heartbeat yet so its so good to have been able to have lots of movement for reassurance. 
Busy crocheting lots for baby.

Oh and also I'm a mama hen IRL now too - or rather I *have* a mama hen. One of our hens went broody about 6 weeks ago and I bought her some fertile eggs and they hatched last weekend :). We've got 4 baby chicks now which get lots of cuddles from my girls, and we even got to watch one of them hatch in the house which was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I didn't buy a pregnancy pillow as I thought they were so expensive for a short period. What I did instead was fold our spare double duvet over lengthways x 3, it was great and did the job of offering support..... may be worth a try if you have one spare lying around x


----------



## AMP1117

CurlyRose said:


> Lovely scans fezzle! Hope you get to make the most of your special moment finding out what you're having :)
> 
> Big belly, what a stressful time you're having of it, at least everything is still ok, hope it continues that way and you get some answers at some point!
> 
> Anyone else developed backache all of a sudden, worse when trying to sleep? Debating a pregnancy support pillow, but it seems such a lot of money for a short time. Anyone bought one (of any kind), and if so what did you think? It just seems like endless expense at the moment, and I'm trying to save for mat leave!

Pillow is worth it. Used one for dad and using one now


----------



## Fezzle

I can't remember the name of the pregnancy pillow I have, but it's shaped like a 9. I thought it would be ok because you can use it for nursing and having the baby sit/lie in it after birth, but I'm not finding it comfortable for sleeping at all. Basically I don't want a pillow that goes under my head or neck- just one that is on each side. I know they say to sleep on your left, but I have to change it up or my left shoulder/hip starts hurting. What works best for me is just a normal pillow on each side of me.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

CurlyRose said:


> Lovely scans fezzle! Hope you get to make the most of your special moment finding out what you're having :)
> 
> Big belly, what a stressful time you're having of it, at least everything is still ok, hope it continues that way and you get some answers at some point!
> 
> Anyone else developed backache all of a sudden, worse when trying to sleep? Debating a pregnancy support pillow, but it seems such a lot of money for a short time. Anyone bought one (of any kind), and if so what did you think? It just seems like endless expense at the moment, and I'm trying to save for mat leave!

ABSOLUTELY worth it!!!! Mine is a lifesaver! I had a bad back before pregnancy, got one with my last pregnancy, and never stopped using it! I highly recommend mine, and any friends of mine that have gotten it haven't been disappointed either. I have the Leachco Snoogle Loop pillow. I can't even sleep without it anymore - SO comfortable! And I know that back pain has gotten worse - I feel mine when I crawl into bed now & my pillow REALLY helps! GL!


----------



## CurlyRose

We have no spare duvets, or spare pillows (not real grown ups), so would have to buy those if we wanted them anyway. I'm lusting after this https://www.amazon.co.uk/PregnancyPillows-Net-Exclusive-FairyBeads-Pregnancy-Pillowcase/dp/B00LNCH50M but can't decide if I can justify the cost. I am in a fair bit of pain now, and it's getting no better each night. I am happy with having something replace my pillow as my current one isn't doing the job right now anyway.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That pillow looks amazing  





CurlyRose said:


> We have no spare duvets, or spare pillows (not real grown ups), so would have to buy those if we wanted them anyway. I'm lusting after this https://www.amazon.co.uk/PregnancyPillows-Net-Exclusive-FairyBeads-Pregnancy-Pillowcase/dp/B00LNCH50M but can't decide if I can justify the cost. I am in a fair bit of pain now, and it's getting no better each night. I am happy with having something replace my pillow as my current one isn't doing the job right now anyway.


----------



## stuckinoki

I want that pillow!

I have a plain body pillow that I cuddle with at night so I've been trying to make that work but it's getting about to to invest in an actual pregnancy one. I've been getting the rls at night when I try to fall asleep and it's making me crazy!

Anyone else?

Made the crib mobile today, I'm so proud of it that I wanted to share. Even DH was impressed with how well it turned out. Next stop is getting the fabric for crib sheets! Maybe tomorrow but my sewing load is already out of control. Lol

https://i65.tinypic.com/2ef87so.jpg


----------



## Fezzle

That mobile is so cute!


----------



## jbell157

You have quite a talent stuck


----------



## stuckinoki

Thanks Jbell, I definitely understand why people charge so much for them on etsy though! 

It was more complicated than I expected it to be but I am super happy with how it turned out!


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> I did with my last....I had a pg pillow and I found it restricting for movements. I like to be able to move and when I can't (cat on one side of me and dh too close to me on other side), I wake up and get frustrated.....it is a daily struggle right now. What I did do, not any less money, but we put on a memory foam toper on the bed and I found that to help greatly. Then I just used a couch trow pillow to put between my legs (with a pillow sheet on it to keep in clean) and I found that to work WAY better than those body pillow.
> 
> Man....:blush: since I have been sick....sneezing way more and coughing.....I am thinking I am going to have to go to the larger urinary pads.....I am seriously peeing myself all the time. I didn't think it was all that bad, forgot to put on another liner, and had to make the embarrassing walk to the bedroom to change...:dohh: I am so glad I was at home....but these panty liners may just not cut it while I am sick....(hanging my head in shame)

I am in the same boat...I dread every time I have to sneeze :nope:! The pose pads seem to work better.


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> I am in the same boat...I dread every time I have to sneeze :nope:! The pose pads seem to work better.

I so far have bought the tena ones and I feel like I am wearing a diaper, but its better than embarrassing myself in public or peeing all over my couch. I have been coughing over and over and over again. My asthma has come back. It hasn't bothered me in a few years now. At night it seems to be the worst, and that is when I work, so I need to go prepared.


----------



## Left wonderin

Stuck that is amazing !!! And I love the colours :) I am suffering from RLS too :( its awful ! As soon as I sit to rest at the end of the day it starts ...... Its so annoying and uncomfortable . 

Not heartburn yet thankfully ! That I am happy about :)


----------



## Buttercup84

bombshell: cute name! :) I'm thinking of a J name if we have girl number 3. Juliet or Judith are my favourites but no idea on middle names!
Fezzle: lovely scan pic and can't wait to find out whether you're blue or pink, are you going to do anything special for when you find out? :)
bigbelly, hope things settle down for you soon! Sounds like your upcoming holiday could be just what you need :hugs:
Sarah, I have PCOS but it doesn't seem to have affected me fertility-wise, I just get the superficial symptoms (hair, skin etc!) and irregular cycles.
AMP, hope your 3 hour test went OK? I know what you mean about fasting, I love my breakfast so it's like torture not to have it during pregnancy :wacko:
Curly, in my last pregnancy I used one of those curved pillows which was OK but I didn't find it any better or worse than just a normal bed pillow. I didn't have a massive amount of discomfort at night though, I get all my pregnancy symptoms in the day instead lol!
NDH, so neat you're seeing movements already! I don't think I did with my previous 2 til past 30 weeks, but I do have a fair bit of extra padding :winkwink: Bet the girls are loving the chicks, my oldest's nursery had eggs in an incubator (they get returned to the farm when they hatch) and the kids all loved it, Nancy is always asking me if we can get chickens for the garden now :flower:
stuck that mobile is awesome! Love that you've chosen dinosaurs for your girly aswell :thumbup:


----------



## bombshellmom

Nevermind on the name ladies. DH is being a butt.


stuck - that is super cute!!!:) 

allforthegirl and AMP - same here! I pee a wee bit when I sneeze, and it actually still hurts a bit as well, the round ligaments. I sometimes have to brace myself and grab at my lower abdomen to make it not feel as bad.


----------



## azure girl

These past few weeks have been no fun. I have this horrible itching rash everywhere! The dermatologist biopsied it and I have a rare condition known as pemphigoid gestationis. 1/50,000 pregnancies and a 35% chance of complications such as SGA and preterm delivery. I'm nervous and counting down to viability and each scan (I will be having lots).


----------



## Left wonderin

azure girl said:


> These past few weeks have been no fun. I have this horrible itching rash everywhere! The dermatologist biopsied it and I have a rare condition known as pemphigoid gestationis. 1/50,000 pregnancies and a 35% chance of complications such as SGA and preterm delivery. I'm nervous and counting down to viability and each scan (I will be having lots).

Had to look it up I had never heard of it before ! Sounds dreadful and very uncomfortable . Have they got you on any medication ? Is it helping . From what I have read it can get better near the end of your pg and breastfeeding really helps move it on ! Also from what I've read preterm is more likley in the third tri near the end . Try it worry but I know its so hard .


----------



## stuckinoki

Everybody ready for Halloween?!

I've got my lawn chairs ready and cut some firewood, gotta get ice for the drinks later today but I'm so excited to see all of the kids dressed up!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Is anyone dressing up for Halloween? OH is going to be a lion and I'm his tamer :)


----------



## stuckinoki

We aren't dressing up, just hanging out in warm clothes to hand out candy and soda. Lol


----------



## Buttercup84

We had a great Halloween, took my girls to a party in the afternoon then their dad took them trick or treating just round our street :) Then we spent the rest of the evening before their bedtime answering the door lol, I bought 4 packs of funsizes and they all went! My oldest loved seeing all the kids in their costumes, she's nearly 4 so she's quite into it all this year :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Hello ladies and H a p p y - H a l l o w e e n !

I hope everyone had a fun and safe time out there! We took DD trick or treating and it was her first time really understanding what was going on so it was really fun watching her this year lol she was getting candy greedy and didn't want to stop going to houses.
 



Attached Files:







halloween2015.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CurlyRose

We avoided Halloween, as we always try to, I don't imagine any kids came by our door though as they haven't in previous years, I'm such a Halloween party pooper! 

A friend just announced she is pregnant, a d for the first time ever my happiness for her wasn't tinged with jealously wishing it was me, such a nice feeling :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We didn't take Isaac out for Halloween but we carved pumpkins and had lots of visitors to the door. Isaac wore a witch dress and hat *he likes dressing up in dresses bless him* and had a bucket of sweets to take to the door. He loved seeing the costumes. Many costumes were amazing. We did have one family where mum and dad dressed up too, in fact they looked better than the kids 
When it hit 7 pm, Isaacs bedtime we brought the pumpkin In and turned the hall light off, no more trick or treaters after that


----------



## Fezzle

I wore my skeleton top all day and gave out candy. We had about 40 trick or treaters! A few of my neighbors get into decorating so I think our street is getting known as a place where people can get out and hit a decent amount of houses. I loved seeing all the costumes, especially as most of the kids were little ones!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies, sounds like a fun Halloween :) we went over to our friend's house and had a pumpkin carving competition which was fun. Then came home and only had a few trick or treaters as we live on a quiet road.

Had my flu vaccine yesterday morning so not feeling tip top. Very tired. Really enjoyed half term though and trip away. Back to school tomorrow then 7 weeks til the Christmas holidays.


----------



## NDH

We don't do Halloween, and its still not terribly popular over here (though its getting busier every year). We just sat at home with the curtains all drawn and the door closed (which meant it was stiffling hot without a cross breeze - we don't have AC) and ignored the door. :haha: such a party pooper I know. I do love seeing so many creative costumes all over my Facebook feed though. Dressing up was always my favorite part.


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Happy Halloween! Glad to hear many of you enjoyed it :) I passed out candy to the whole 20 kids that showed up. Her street was pretty dark this year which was a bummer. 

Now I'm in bed with a cold I've caught from hubbs :( I was fine all day and then BAM I get stuffed up, my throat is killing me, & I feel like I was hit by a truck. I'm hoping it won't last long, I worry about baby with me being ill.


----------



## youngmamttc

Can I join you all? I was originally in an April due date group but my edd change to march 31st at my 12 week scan I just haven't got round to changing group yet.


----------



## Fezzle

We went for a walk in the woods and opened up our card today- 

Please change me to Team Pink! :pink:


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats on a baby girl Fezzle


----------



## CurlyRose

Yay Fezzle, I'd been wondering when you'd get to find out over the weekend! Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: Fezzle! :happydance:

If anyone wants to use one of the March Monkeys 2016 team banners the codes for them are in a post I made on page 258. :flower:

Our Halloween was great. I spent the early part of the day shopping around for baby clothes and nursery things with my MIL and we brainstormed some great and inexpensive ways to turn our extra bedroom into a luxurious nursery fit for a princess. I can't wait to start on all of the projects and finally get to see the finished product. :cloud9: <3
In the evening we took DS out for his first time Trick 'r Treating and while he seemed pretty confused he had fun going out and getting dressed up. He went as Batman. After that we came home and passed out candy to Trick 'r Treaters while we watched a scary movie. :D


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations on team pink fezzle!!!!


----------



## azure girl

Left wonderin said:


> azure girl said:
> 
> 
> These past few weeks have been no fun. I have this horrible itching rash everywhere! The dermatologist biopsied it and I have a rare condition known as pemphigoid gestationis. 1/50,000 pregnancies and a 35% chance of complications such as SGA and preterm delivery. I'm nervous and counting down to viability and each scan (I will be having lots).
> 
> Had to look it up I had never heard of it before ! Sounds dreadful and very uncomfortable . Have they got you on any medication ? Is it helping . From what I have read it can get better near the end of your pg and breastfeeding really helps move it on ! Also from what I've read preterm is more likley in the third tri near the end . Try it worry but I know its so hard .Click to expand...

I see the MFM on tuesday for his final say on the plan of care. Most ladies have scans every week or every other week and NSTs etc. I am hopeful, LO is active and was 10 oz at 19+3, I just keep telling her to grow.

As for the meds, I take five MG of prednisone for my RA, but that's peanuts for this condition and the OB prescribed a steroid cream that works for about an hour and and half. :nope: She hasn't seen me, I doubt she'll give me the dose I need until she sees me, she probably thinks I am whining. I'm not, I can't sleep because I wake up itching, I am covered in red itching plaques. I see her in a little over a week, she'll change her mind.


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks! I'm excited about meeting our little girl now!

Welcome, youngmam!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Azure, you're in my thoughts! So sorry you're dealing with this condition! :(

Fezzle, CONGRATS on your little girl!!!! Little girls are just SO amazing - There's nothing like that mother-daughter bond! I'm so happy for you!

AFM, I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday! Looking forward to seeing my little man! :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Fezzle, congrats on your pink bundle!! :D Also, I had the same type of top for Halloween! I got it with DD1 after we found out she was a girl so it has a wee bow on the skeleton's head, had to explain to people we don't actually know if this one is a girl or a boy lol!
Welcome youngmamttc :flower: I'm actually a Feb due date but both my previous children were late so i'm pretty sure this one will be too!
Keely, looking forward to seeing pics of your little girl's nursery i'm sure it will look beautiful :)
azure, so sorry to hear about your diagnosis :( Sounds really uncomfortable, hope you're able to get something better prescribed to ease the itching.


----------



## AMP1117

Failed my 3 hr...4 months of finger sticks lay ahead :cry: I know I should have already been eating better but this sucks! I love carbs!



Buttercup84 said:


> bombshell: cute name! :) I'm thinking of a J name if we have girl number 3. Juliet or Judith are my favourites but no idea on middle names!
> Fezzle: lovely scan pic and can't wait to find out whether you're blue or pink, are you going to do anything special for when you find out? :)
> bigbelly, hope things settle down for you soon! Sounds like your upcoming holiday could be just what you need :hugs:
> Sarah, I have PCOS but it doesn't seem to have affected me fertility-wise, I just get the superficial symptoms (hair, skin etc!) and irregular cycles.
> AMP, hope your 3 hour test went OK? I know what you mean about fasting, I love my breakfast so it's like torture not to have it during pregnancy :wacko:
> Curly, in my last pregnancy I used one of those curved pillows which was OK but I didn't find it any better or worse than just a normal bed pillow. I didn't have a massive amount of discomfort at night though, I get all my pregnancy symptoms in the day instead lol!
> NDH, so neat you're seeing movements already! I don't think I did with my previous 2 til past 30 weeks, but I do have a fair bit of extra padding :winkwink: Bet the girls are loving the chicks, my oldest's nursery had eggs in an incubator (they get returned to the farm when they hatch) and the kids all loved it, Nancy is always asking me if we can get chickens for the garden now :flower:
> stuck that mobile is awesome! Love that you've chosen dinosaurs for your girly aswell :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome youngmamttc! :wave: :flower:

Azuregirl I hope that you can get some medicine that helps soon, I'm sorry that you've been so itchy and uncomfortable! :hugs:

Angela I'm sorry about the 3 hour test, that really sucks. :( :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

Azure, your itching sounds horrendous, I really hope they can get you some decent meds and that your little one continues to grow well and stays put!

AMP, yuck to GD, I am dreading this, keep stabbing my finger with OHs test kit just to check. I am not eating particularly well, and we have diabetes in the family so I know I'll need to be tested at some point. Cannot wait :|

I have another midwife appointment tomorrow, to keep an eye on my mental health. Hoping it won't be too hard, as the last one was awful. Looking forward to hearing babbers heartbeat again though, only good thing!


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies,
azure and AMP, sorry for your different discomforts. Must be horrible.
What are the implications of failing the test AMP? Change diet? Medication? I have my test for it in 2 weeks.

I've been feeling pretty good, apart from the rash on my chest but I have been applying cream and seems to be getting better.

Fezzle, congrats on your girl! Lovely news.

We announced on fb this weekend:
https://s567.photobucket.com/user/L..._1933899817255470443_n2_zpsn6hlqfvc.jpg.html]https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss112/Leila_Willis/12118664_10156212107820352_1933899817255470443_n2_zpsn6hlqfvc.jpg[/URL]


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sounds like most of you had a fun Halloween! Awesome! OH and I went to see beats Antique and danced for the first time in (and last time for) a long while.

Azure, sorry about your rash! Itching is so uncomfortable :( Does it help to use ice packs or any Cortizone (if that is safe for pregnant women).

Congrats on your DD Fezzle! :flower:





Also not sure if I have announced my due date for this group, just sort of popped in here. I am due 2 March 2016 and I'm team :yellow:


----------



## AMP1117

Going by my experience with dd - a change of diet to limit carbs and if that doesn't work medication (pills) worst case scenario they put you on insulin shots if the pills dont work (I dont remember what pill they put me on with dd but I didnt end up having to do insulin shots thank God) They also induced me a week early because I sucked at keeping my sugar levels in check. Trying to do better this time around. 



littlelily said:


> Hi ladies,
> azure and AMP, sorry for your different discomforts. Must be horrible.
> What are the implications of failing the test AMP? Change diet? Medication? I have my test for it in 2 weeks.
> 
> I've been feeling pretty good, apart from the rash on my chest but I have been applying cream and seems to be getting better.
> 
> Fezzle, congrats on your girl! Lovely news.
> 
> We announced on fb this weekend:
> https://s567.photobucket.com/user/L..._1933899817255470443_n2_zpsn6hlqfvc.jpg.html]https://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss112/Leila_Willis/12118664_10156212107820352_1933899817255470443_n2_zpsn6hlqfvc.jpg[/URL]


----------



## AMP1117

Word to the wise, pricking the side of your finger sucks a lot less than pricking the finger tip. I can barely feel it there. Also the glucometer I use (free style) only needs a tiny drop of blood to work so thats helpful for not having to lace a large amount (the lance I use has 4 puncture settings and luckily I can use the lowest one)



CurlyRose said:


> Azure, your itching sounds horrendous, I really hope they can get you some decent meds and that your little one continues to grow well and stays put!
> 
> AMP, yuck to GD, I am dreading this, keep stabbing my finger with OHs test kit just to check. I am not eating particularly well, and we have diabetes in the family so I know I'll need to be tested at some point. Cannot wait :|
> 
> I have another midwife appointment tomorrow, to keep an eye on my mental health. Hoping it won't be too hard, as the last one was awful. Looking forward to hearing babbers heartbeat again though, only good thing!


----------



## CurlyRose

Also pricking the side of your finger leads to less nerve damage if you're a proper diabetic :p it's amazing how many health care people don't know this though. I do blood sugar tests at work and people are always surprised I do the side of the finger. I'm a diabetes dork, what with OH being a weird type 1. I would imagine you went on metformin last time btw AMP, or potentially gliclazide, but it's usually metformin.


----------



## CurlyRose

Lily, love love love the announcement pic, so cute!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) lots of wiggling here tonight :) ilovefeeling it :) scan on Friday :) so will know team pink or blue :) I don't really mind .. All I want is team healthy :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lily - Cute announcement pic! :)

AMP - So sorry to hear about GD. Good luck with controlling it :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Lily, LOVE that announcement...what an original idea!

AMP, sorry about the GD lady, I'm a carb-whore too but have realized that I really need to reign it in before the doctor tells me that I HAVE to :/

Azure, so sorry about your itching! I have brachioradial pruritus and the itching is so intense that my forarms are usually covered in scabs because I just can't control the itch by normal means...ice packs sometimes help but it's a temporary fix. I've been using Eucerin eczema relief, it's steroid free so safe for pregnancy and really seems to help with the itching when I use it. It may be worth a shot....I know that pregnancy has really exacerbated my condition because of the weight gain so I was willing to try anything at all to make the itching stop.


----------



## jbell157

Lilly that is such a cute announcement!

Azure that sucks about your rash. Doctors can be so insensitive. I hope they can get it managed for you soon. 

Fezzle congrats on team pink! What's the count now? 

We have our anatomy scan Thursday. I hope it goes smoother than the one we had with Sam.


----------



## azure girl

DaisyDreamer said:


> Sounds like most of you had a fun Halloween! Awesome! OH and I went to see beats Antique and danced for the first time in (and last time for) a long while.
> 
> Azure, sorry about your rash! Itching is so uncomfortable :( Does it help to use ice packs or any Cortizone (if that is safe for pregnant women).
> 
> Congrats on your DD Fezzle! :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also not sure if I have announced my due date for this group, just sort of popped in here. I am due 2 March 2016 and I'm team :yellow:

Hydrocortisone is safe, but not as strong as the clabetasol cream I was given.

I have bruises and petechiae from all of the scratching I do, I can't stop. I wake at night and just scratch.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love the announcement pic mama fox. 

Hope everyone is well. Just had my scan. 90% sure its a boy, though baby lay awkwardly. Everything else ok. Baby measuring a week ahead xxxx


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm exactly half way through my pregnancy today. 20 weeks :flower:

I definitely felt the baby move for the first time last night im sure of it, feels like someone kicking from the inside like a popping sensation. Scan tomorrow afternoon :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Azure, oh goodness. That just does not sound fun. Duct tape mittens to your hand or something when you sleep! Or maybe try slapping the itch--that works for tattoos anyway

Dawn, yay for healthy baby! Are you going to try to see for sure if it's a boy later on?

Sarah, congrats on 20 weeks! GL at your scan and enjoy the movements while they are still cute~


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Daisydreamer, we have growth scans booked for 30 weeks and 34 weeks so hopefully at one of those it will get confirmed. 

I am so pleased baby is healthy and that my son will have a brother but a tiny part of me is sad I won't ever have a daughter as this is our last. But still so happy all looks well. 
The boys can share a room when they get bigger meaning the smaller third bedroom can become a den area for them so they will have quite a lot of space.


----------



## littlelily

Oooh, lots of gender announcements on here and still lots of scans to come. 

Has anyone in the UK signed up for an NCT group? I'm starting in Dec to get my head around a few things and meet some mums in my area.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thought about it last time but it seemed so expensive at the time. we just did the classes at the hospital which were really informative. I met lots of new mums at a tiny tots group after Isaac was born. I have however heard really good things about the NCT groups. 




littlelily said:


> Oooh, lots of gender announcements on here and still lots of scans to come.
> 
> Has anyone in the UK signed up for an NCT group? I'm starting in Dec to get my head around a few things and meet some mums in my area.


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww AMP sorry about the 3 hour, hope the GD is a bit easier to manage this time around :hugs:
Curly, hope your appointment went OK? I have another one with the mental health midwife in December but it involves a hospital trip so i'm considering skipping it and seeing if she could just chat with me over the phone. Will see how i'm doing nearer the time I guess.
Lily that announcement pic is so cute! I haven't done the NCT thing with any of my pregnancies but my friend who is due any day now has done and has found it useful so far. She said the group is fairly 'middle class' and I know that puts some people off but I don't think it matters really if you get a nice group of friends with similar aged babies out of it :thumbup:
Welcome DaisyDreamer and congrats :flower:
Left, good luck with your scan and finding out :D By the way what is your due date? I don't seem to have it on the first post.
jbell hope your scan goes well, will be lovely to see your little man again :)
Dawn, congrats on team blue. I bet your son will love having a little brother to share all his toys with (eventually!) :) This is our last baby too and I think if it's another girl i'll feel similar that i'll never get to experience having a son, especially as there are so many girls in our family already (last boy born in either family was my OH lol, we have our 2 girls, I have 1 sister and he has 3 sisters plus a niece!) but i'll come around and embrace whatever family dynamic we're meant to have :flower:

It's my baby girl's final cast change tomorrow! She should have this one on for 6 weeks or thereabouts so maybe off for good in time for Christmas, really hope so! Also (in pregnancy related news!) i've booked a 3D scan for when i'm 28 weeks. I got a good deal on Groupon for a fairly new place locally which has encouraging reviews so far, really looking forward to seeing this little one's face :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Also, just updated the first post with teams so will do a count for the thread title in a minute :) Anyone who hasn't found out yet or hasn't mentioned it elsewhere on BnB i've put as team yellow but will of course change when needed :thumbup:


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Buttercup, great job on the front page! Wow, 24 boys! Lots of yellow bumps too though so may even out.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, always good to find the silver lining! And who knows, there's always that 10% it's pink :~)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Add: Can I claim Mama Hawk?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) I'm hoping to find out on Friday :) I'm 21 weeks today and either due the 9th or 16 th of march . That too will be confirmed on Friday :) I'm getting very excited now ! Think ill do the baking soda test to see what that says today and then on Friday see if its right !!! Eeeek will I be team pink or blue !!!!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks for the update, Buttercup! I'm excited for everyone still finding out!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have come round to idea of boy now lol. I had my moment yesterday where I was a bit sad but I can't wait to get all Isaacs old things out, he had some gorgeous outfits and to see another one in them. 
We have been looking at names (i say we, lol, hubby just humours me). Anyway our shortlist so far is 
: Gabriel 
: Elijah 
: Malachi 
: lucas 
all would have James as a middle name. 
I used to love the name Noah but for some reason I have gone off that. 





DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn, always good to find the silver lining! And who knows, there's always that 10% it's pink :~)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats on team :blue: Dawn! 

Left, GL on Friday!

Buttercup, you must be so excited! I never had a 3D but DH would never go for it :nope:

AFM, scan this afternoon! So excited to see my little man again :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, great names! I really like Elijah James.

Is anyone thinking that they will end up delivering in Feb? According to my mom who never went full term she thinks I will end up delivering around Feb 24. What a strange lady!


----------



## SarahLou372

Had my scan ladies... However baby was lying funny and we couldn't get measurements of the spine that they need so got go back tomorrow, we tried everything walking, eating going to loo you name it we tried it :growlmad:

So as for the gender is concerned I cant say for sure as she was only able to get a quick glance and she said its her opinion but not certain. So im going wait till tomorrow I'm afraid ladies. A bit gutted but what can I do at least baby looking healthy.


----------



## stuckinoki

Just made an appointment to meet with a midwife next Monday!!! Super excited! 

I'd still be delivering at a hospital but they have 2 midwives and a doctor on staff! 

Yay!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah, healthy is good. Better luck at your scan tomorrow.

Stuck, MWs are awesome! Are you going for a natural birth as well?


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm hoping to as long as my body and blood pressure cooperate!!


----------



## Fezzle

Sarah- sorry things didn't go well today but glad you don't have a long wait to see him or her again. I hope tomorrow's scan goes better!


----------



## youngmamttc

I'm leaving you ladies already. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x


----------



## Fezzle

Oh youngmamttc, I'm so so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Youngmamttc my heart is hurting for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh young my prayers to you. :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:-( oh young, I am so sorry. Take gentle care of yourself. God bless xxxxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sarah, these babies can be so stubborn at times. Better luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Lovely names Dawn, I really like Elijah :)
Daisy, i'm actually a February due date (29th though) but my 2 girls were both late so i'm definitely expecting a March baby unless I need to be induced early for some reason. I reckon a fair few of you ladies due after me will have your babies before I do lol :winkwink:
Sarah, aww sorry to hear you didn't find out the gender today. These babies can be stubborn sometimes! I had to go for a rescan with DD2 and nearly did with this one but he/she moved just enough for the sonographer get everything she needed. Yay for a bonus scan though, hope it goes well tomorrow :)
youngmam, i'm so very sorry for your loss. That must have been a huge shock at this stage and i'll be thinking about you tomorrow, sending hugs and comfort your way :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Young I'm so very sorry for your loss. We're all thinking of you. 

Sarah I hope baby cooperates tomorrow.

I have my scan tomorrow. I'm excited to see my little guy.


----------



## NDH

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I have come round to idea of boy now lol. I had my moment yesterday where I was a bit sad but I can't wait to get all Isaacs old things out, he had some gorgeous outfits and to see another one in them.
> We have been looking at names (i say we, lol, hubby just humours me). Anyway our shortlist so far is
> : Gabriel
> : Elijah
> : Malachi
> : lucas
> all would have James as a middle name.
> I used to love the name Noah but for some reason I have gone off that.

Gabriel, Elijah and Noah have always been favorites of mine. I like Malachi too. Elijah is out though cause my brother has said that if he ever has a boy he wants to name him Eli. His wife doest want children so it may never happen but knowing that's what he wants it doesn't seem right to me to use it. And dh vetoed Gabriel and Noah.



DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn, great names! I really like Elijah James.
> 
> Is anyone thinking that they will end up delivering in Feb? According to my mom who never went full term she thinks I will end up delivering around Feb 24. What a strange lady!

I'm not due til the 17th and my other two were born closer to 42 weeks (technically 40+4 for my first going by my ultrasound date but I thought I was 2 weeks farther along than my ultrasound dated me and my symptoms lined up with that, and the midwives all declared her and the placenta to be much more inline with being 42+ weeks) so I would be shocked if I gave birth in February. But you never know, this one could surprise me. I'm prepared that I could well have an April baby though ;)



stuckinoki said:


> Just made an appointment to meet with a midwife next Monday!!! Super excited!
> 
> I'd still be delivering at a hospital but they have 2 midwives and a doctor on staff!
> 
> Yay!!!

Exciting! Midwifery care is awesome!



youngmamttc said:


> I'm leaving you ladies already. My babies heart stopped beating 2 days ago at 18+4. I will give birth tomorrow x

Oh youngmama my heart is aching for you :( I am so sorry :cry: yours is the 4th loss I've read about this week in my March due date groups it isn't fair so many babies are growing wings so late in the game :(
Please be gentle with yourself and take lots of photos. You will treasure those memories even if you don't think you will want photos now.


----------



## KalonKiki

Youngmamttc I'm so sorry for your loss, I was really hoping that we were long past the point of losses in this group. :cry: :hugs:
I hope that things go as well as they can tomorrow and that your recovery doesn't take long. Take care of yourself dear, we'll miss you and your sweet angel will never be forgotten.


----------



## bombshellmom

youngmama - so sorry for your loss hun :hugs: sending much love and condolences to you during this time


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah - OMG I could have written what you wrote! I had my scan yesterday and had the same thing happen! I know my LO is a boy due to my progenity test, but the ultrasound tech couldn't see anything related to gender, and couldn't get the measurements of his spine that she needed. Lucky you getting to go back already!!! I have to wait two weeks :dohh:

YoungMam, I am SO incredibly sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine! Many hugs to you; you will be in my thoughts and prayers today :hugs: :hug:


----------



## littlelily

Young, so so sorry to read about your loss. Must be such a shock. Take care and know that we are all thinking of you.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi: Thanks for all the replies. 

Went back today for the scan but same problem as yesterday couldn't get the spine measurement at all... got go back again on Tuesday next week. However we got to see the baby's gender twice and was shown too, so we now know I can share with you :flower:

So ladies we have confirmed that our baby is..... 


A little boy!! 

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Can I be changed to team blue please?? :blue:

I tried to attach an image of my first item in blue brought today nut Its upside down and I cant get it to turn around
 



Attached Files:







A0293DF9-3F81-448B-AE46-EA4A479E2DA757191BCD-1BD3-4205-A31F-3A305D4EA11C.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NDH

Congrats Sarah!


I have booked my maternity photo shoot and spoken to the photographer about the possibility of her photographing my birth too. Exciting!


----------



## stuckinoki

Congratulations on team blue sarah!

NDH, maternity photos sound awesome!! I want to but am so bloated and gross feeling that I don't actually want to document this lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue: Sarah! Baby boys are so wonderful, I love mine to pieces. :cloud9: <3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Sarah yay on team blue! At least you get yet another scan for that stubborn baby

NDH maternity photos sound great! Have been thinking about doing mine for a while now. Doing anything creative with them?


----------



## NDH

Doing outdoor pics in the trees and possibly a couple in a river. Really primal, earthy pics. I might even get brave and bare it all. eek
I'm trying to decide what colour gown/skirt I'm going to make - white, teal, or soft rainbow (for my rainbow baby). Going to have some with my girls and I too in matching flowey skirts and flower headdresses.


----------



## Left wonderin

Scan day today so excited :) ill keep you ladies posted :) me and oh taking full advantage of being off work together and having a sitter . Off to the cinema after the hospital . Cinema in the afternoon not a done thing :) lol


----------



## NDH

Good luck with the scan left! And yay for a sneaky afternoon cinema trip - enjoy!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats on your boy, Sarah!

Good luck to everyone still waiting for scans!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies for all your replies :flower:


----------



## Buttercup84

Sarah, congrats on team blue! :D
NDH, sounds like you'll get some lovely photos... Love the idea of including your girls in them too :flower:

Eventful day for me yesterday: I had cramps all day radiating from my bump down my thighs and round to my lower back that weren't shifting with paracetamol, hot water bottle or rest (as much as I could with 2 little ones anyway!) I ended up going to hospital for monitoring as they just weren't easing at all. Baby and my obs were fine and no signs of early labour thank God, but my urine had +1 protein, leukocytes and ketones. I had to wait a while for a doctor to check me so I downed as much water as I could stomach and that really helped the pains. Seems like I was just dehydrated but they're going to test my urine in the lab today and contact me if I need any medication. The pains have all but gone today but i'm taking it as a warning to keep my water intake up from this point on, it never even occurred to me that I hadn't been drinking enough!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, since we have the same spine scan issue, I'm just curious - did your ultrasound tech instruct you to arrive with a full bladder? I downed 20 oz of water within 10 minutes, one hour before my scan, and was told I must be dehydrated because my bladder still wasn't full, and that's why they couldn't get the measurements they needed. Just wondering...


----------



## SarahLou372

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sarah, since we have the same spine scan issue, I'm just curious - did your ultrasound tech instruct you to arrive with a full bladder? I downed 20 oz of water within 10 minutes, one hour before my scan, and was told I must be dehydrated because my bladder still wasn't full, and that's why they couldn't get the measurements they needed. Just wondering...

I'm not sure because I had a full bladder and was first told to walk around and have something sugary to try get him moving a bit, still no luck so they asked me to empty my bladder and walk around still no luck. They also have me lying on my side and tilting the bed back. Apparently the lady said its most likely because he has found a comfy position :shrug:

However my tummy is sore after being pressed on for two days straight :( Do you have to go for the scan again too?


----------



## AMP1117

DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn, great names! I really like Elijah James.
> 
> Is anyone thinking that they will end up delivering in Feb? According to my mom who never went full term she thinks I will end up delivering around Feb 24. What a strange lady!

I have a feeling I might as they induced me a week early with dd because of the diabetes


----------



## CurlyRose

I don't mind if this one comes in Feb, but I have informed it (and everyone else) that it will not be coming on the leap day. If I am still pregnant I intend to spend that day in bed with my legs crossed so it gets no ideas!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Sarah, since we have the same spine scan issue, I'm just curious - did your ultrasound tech instruct you to arrive with a full bladder? I downed 20 oz of water within 10 minutes, one hour before my scan, and was told I must be dehydrated because my bladder still wasn't full, and that's why they couldn't get the measurements they needed. Just wondering...
> 
> I'm not sure because I had a full bladder and was first told to walk around and have something sugary to try get him moving a bit, still no luck so they asked me to empty my bladder and walk around still no luck. They also have me lying on my side and tilting the bed back. Apparently the lady said its most likely because he has found a comfy position :shrug:
> 
> However my tummy is sore after being pressed on for two days straight :( Do you have to go for the scan again too?Click to expand...

Yes! I go back November 17th. She's hoping there will be some more growth between now and then, and it will be easier to get the measurements she needs. I understand about you being sore - when I was lying on my side and she was poking in hard with the ultrasound wand, I was really starting to hurt!!! 

Curly - It's funny how some ladies are hoping to have their babies on the 29th, and others really don't want that! I'm on your team though - I'd rather not have my baby on that date... I'd feel bad not getting to celebrate his birthday on that actual day except for every 4 years!


----------



## bombshellmom

AFM, I don't think I'll end up with a February baby lol if anything I'm thinking this bub will be a tad bit late. DD came 40+2 weeks 

CurlyRose - LOL that's exactly what I'd be doing! 

AMP - how did you feel when you had gestational diabetes? are there any symptoms you had prior to finding out?


----------



## youngmamttc

I delivered my baby GIRL last night at 19:10! She is perfect from her button nose to her teeny tiny toes. There's a picture in my TTC journal but I won't post one in here out of respect for you all xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

God bless you. Take care sweetheart x x x 




youngmamttc said:


> I delivered my baby GIRL last night at 19:10! She is perfect from her button nose to her teeny tiny toes. There's a picture in my TTC journal but I won't post one in here out of respect for you all xx


----------



## AMP1117

bombshellmom said:


> AFM, I don't think I'll end up with a February baby lol if anything I'm thinking this bub will be a tad bit late. DD came 40+2 weeks
> 
> CurlyRose - LOL that's exactly what I'd be doing!
> 
> AMP - how did you feel when you had gestational diabetes? are there any symptoms you had prior to finding out?

I really had no signs. Once in awhile I would like I had low blood sugar, but that can happen with anyone:shrug:


----------



## SarahLou372

BellaRosa8302 - Must be these little boys :haha: I will be going back again this Tuesday coming.

youngmamttc - My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Young mum I'm beyond devastated for you . Please take care of yourself and let others take care of you too . 

Well looks like we are team pink !!! So excited:) had scan yesterday . All looks good and lo was very well behaved got all we needed :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Youngmamttc I'm sorry again for your loss. Your angel girl is beautiful and you picked a very pretty name for her. :hugs:

Left wonderin congrats and welcome to team :pink:! :happydance: :dance: :flower:
If you want to add the team :pink: banner to your signature the link is in a post I made on page 258. :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Thanks :)


----------



## NDH

Congrats on team pink Left :)


----------



## littlelily

Congratulations left :) 

Glad baby is ok Buttercup. Cramps don't sound good.

I'm ok, been having some horrible heartburn so a bit yucky but otherwise good. Had my lovely sister visit this wknd and went to cinema to see Spectre and for Thai food ( my favourite) as its my birthday tmrw.


----------



## allforthegirl

Happy birthday momma fox


----------



## clapper

Hi ladies! Sorry I have not been on much lately, but I have read through a bunch of posts to try and catch up. So sorry to all the ladies who have suffered from loss. I have found out that I am team blue!


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats clapper. 

Anyone having swelling in their ankles yet. I unfortunately am :blush: and it's bad but just on one foot and leg.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no, Allforthegirl!!! Have you spoken to your midwife/doctor? I've never heard of just ONE foot/leg! Is that something to be concerned about?? 

I don't have any yet... but both my ankles were pretty bad at the end of my last pregnancy.


----------



## AMP1117

So having some terrible upper abdominal cramping today that came out of nowhere. Praying its just gas but gas x isnt helping and neither is drinking water. Midwife said where I am describing pain my uterus wouldnt be up that high but I dont know. They said they can see me at 2:45 which is in 2 hours. Still feel baby boy moving but still scary.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats on Team Pink Left Wonderin! And congrats on team blue Clapper! I'm so jealous of everyone getting their scans, haha :)

All for the girl, uh oh, I don't think that can be a good sign to have swelling in one leg? For some reason that triggers a red flag in my brain. Have you had a chance to talk to MW yet?

Mama Fox, happy belated! Was it everything you hoped for and more?

AMP maybe a walk or some downward facing dog if you can stand it will help get things moving along if its gas. I've had some on and off cramping too but I think its just RL pain.

Today I woke up feeling like I got hit by a bus of exhaustion. So tired!


----------



## Left wonderin

Amp maybe its normal and just everything stretching . I've had awful pain like someone punched my belly the last two days . Thankfully its gone today . Not quite sure what it was . Could have been consitpation ? But not sure . Hope all is well xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ladies, my sister in law just gave birth to her baby boy on Saturday! We met him for the first time yesterday - oh my goodness, just makes me so excited to meet my own little boy in 4 short months! I can't stand the cuteness!!!! And my DD was just SO excited - she was crushed that she couldn't hold him!

My sis in law had a really rough delivery - (made me SO upset for her - broke down into tears a few times just hearing about it, and again a few times after seeing her and the baby). Anyway, it also reminded me of my own rough delivery with my DD.... and makes me really feel like I need to get a move on with reading material &/or research. 

I'm set on having a natural, unmedicated birth (which I also had with DD) but I'll admit I was MISERABLE during contractions & just wanted an epidural (which I couldn't get because I labored too quickly - but that's not what was rough - afterward was the rough part). Anyway, I really want to go natural again - I know I can do it, since I've done it once before, but I'm hoping to learn some techniques on coping with my contractions, so I'm a little less miserable this time around... as well as anything to keep me from tearing this time around (which is what caused the rough part for me last time around - long story short, I required vaginal surgery, was put out & lost A LOT of blood, requiring 2 blood transfusions...)

Totally open to suggestions if any of you have experienced or read anything you think would be helpful!!! 

Hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

BellaRosa do they have a birthing center at the hospital you're going to? I've heard that particular environment is much less stressful than a standard hospital delivery. Also many of them have tubs so you can relax in warm water to help soothe the contractions and even birth in there!

I want to look into renting a TENS (transcutaneous electrical nerve stimulation) machine to hook up to my belly and back. It's supposed to send electric impulses to the nerves through the skin and supposedly block pain. Many physical therapists use it to treat musculoskeletal pain for their clients. Or I have also considered hiring a reflexologist to massage the pressure points in my feet and hips that stimulate uterine contractions and assist with labor. Maybe not pain relief but shorter labor is good.


If all else fails I will sit in the warm tub and try to harmonize my voice with my contractions and meditate on an image. Best of luck finding your suit!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Daisy, but after my traumatic birth with a midwife I'm adamant that I will be having a doctor stitch me up this time! She just did everything wrong from telling me to stay home too long (I showed up 9 cm dilated) to taking 45 minutes to stitch me up WRONG, causing a hematoma under the stitches, so I missed out on so much with my DD. I barely recall anything that happened with her after they put her on my chest. Before I knew it I was being put out for surgery. 

I don't think we have a birthing center near me anyway... 

There is one room at the hospital with a tub - the rest have showers. I will request that room. But as much as I'd love to try & labor in the tub (and I really will give it a try!), I also recall feeling squirrelly last time - I couldn't sit still or stop pacing - it was agony just to get in the car & drive to the hospital because I didn't want to sit still. 

Not sure Ive ever heard of TENS machines, but I guess I can look into that...

Thanks for trying! Sorry if I sound pessimistic! :(


----------



## bombshellmom

bellarosa - A lot of other ladies suggested hypnobirthing to me, maybe that's something to look into? I'mgoing to as well


----------



## allforthegirl

It can be a huge warning sign. Had an ultrasound on my leg just waiting for the results. 

I have heard of TENS. Just not sure if it is available here. I will be practicing the hypno birthing again. Maybe I will be better at this time around.


----------



## Fezzle

bellarosa- I had a friend who did hypnobirthing and said she found it really helpful. She only learned about it because it went with the only pregnancy yoga teacher convenient for her, and was skeptical about it doing anything, but then said it worked well for her.


----------



## CurlyRose

I plan to try hypnoborthing, although probably from a book rather than a class. Is anyone else really excited and impatient for the birth? Not just for meeting your baby, but the whole experience? Perhaps this is just FTM naivety, but I am so looking forward to experiencing such intensity, I can't stop thinking about it!


----------



## NDH

CurlyRose said:


> I plan to try hypnoborthing, although probably from a book rather than a class. Is anyone else really excited and impatient for the birth? Not just for meeting your baby, but the whole experience? Perhaps this is just FTM naivety, but I am so looking forward to experiencing such intensity, I can't stop thinking about it!

Me me me! Not in an impatient wishing-the-time-away way, but ya I loooove giving birth and I'm looking forward to doing it again, more so this time too because I'll be in my own space and I won't have to deal with any of the anxieties of wondering whefher I'll get a good midwife or a pushy one who won't "allow" me to do certain things etc. 
And that "birth high" hormone rush afterward - magic! :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Ladies, my sister in law just gave birth to her baby boy on Saturday! We met him for the first time yesterday - oh my goodness, just makes me so excited to meet my own little boy in 4 short months! I can't stand the cuteness!!!! And my DD was just SO excited - she was crushed that she couldn't hold him!
> 
> My sis in law had a really rough delivery - (made me SO upset for her - broke down into tears a few times just hearing about it, and again a few times after seeing her and the baby). Anyway, it also reminded me of my own rough delivery with my DD.... and makes me really feel like I need to get a move on with reading material &/or research.
> 
> I'm set on having a natural, unmedicated birth (which I also had with DD) but I'll admit I was MISERABLE during contractions & just wanted an epidural (which I couldn't get because I labored too quickly - but that's not what was rough - afterward was the rough part). Anyway, I really want to go natural again - I know I can do it, since I've done it once before, but I'm hoping to learn some techniques on coping with my contractions, so I'm a little less miserable this time around... as well as anything to keep me from tearing this time around (which is what caused the rough part for me last time around - long story short, I required vaginal surgery, was put out & lost A LOT of blood, requiring 2 blood transfusions...)
> 
> Totally open to suggestions if any of you have experienced or read anything you think would be helpful!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well :flower:

Have you had a debrief of your past birth with anyone at all? That might help you to be able to put the past trauma behind you. 

For techniques to cope in labour itself, I've never done any courses or anything. But you can learn a lot from watching positive birth videos (searching for home birth or hypnobirth or water birth videos on YouTube will field the best results. Not that there aren't blissful hospital birth video out there but the contrast to typical hospital birth videos is very profound). Seeing how other women cope can give you some tips, as well as give you an oxytocin rush which in turn positively reinforces that birth can be an amazing, empowering experience. So when you approach birth you can focus on those images and in a way draw on their strength rather than the fear/pain based ones ingrained into our culture.

Do you have a support network around you too? Specifically anyone who will be at the birth? Ideally a doula, but a family member or close friend (ideally you want someone who has achieved a natural drug free birth - a friend who has had all medicated births or elective cesareans or never had children won't be able to support you in the same way as a trained doula or a woman who has had natural births and you may well find them becoming the opposite of support and encouraging you to get an epidural because they don't want ton see you in pain. It happens more than people realize and I know its done out of love but its not helpful)
IMO one of the biggest factors in whether a woman is able to achieve a natural birth is the support she has - or rather the lack thereof is the biggest reason women who intend to have natural births don't.
We are stronger than we know, but sometimes we just need someone to stand there and hold our hands (literally and figuratively) and remind us of that strength. And anyone planting even the smallest seed of doubt can have severely detrimental effects as it can initiate the fear-pain cycle. Techniques are great and valuable tools to have, but on their own without good support its likely not to be enough. 

Also just really try to tune into your intuition. When your movement is unhindered many women find that their bodies just know what to do and how to move both to help the baby to descend but also it reduces the amount of pain felt too. Not the best example but when your foot falls asleep the longer you stay in the same spot the worse it feels. Getting up and moving hurts too but its a different kind of hurt and it goes away a lot faster when you do.

And lastly, remember that no two births are the same. Try not to dwell on past experiences (other than drawing on your knowledge that you *can* give birth without drugs because you have before) because there is non reason to believe the same things will happen again this time. 
Having a plan in place for after the birth if things do go south again can help too, giving you a measure of control and knowing that you will be prepared. I love midwives, IMO they are much better experts at natural birth than Drs, but stitches is something I too prefer to leave to drs as that's their expertise. So that sounds like a sound plan. There are herbal teas and things you can be taking now to reduce the chances of hemhorraging again (nettle and alfalfa I think but don't quote me on that) and just knowing that it has been an issue before your providers can be aware and ready to take action if necessary.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

21 weeks pregnant today :happydance: I have to go again for my repeat scan today to see if they can get spine measurements... third attempt :dohh:

DaisyDreamer - I'm down for my birth centre at my hospital in my notes. Apparently its more relaxed. But we can book a tour of both departments if we wanted to which we might do.. cant do It till I'm 28 weeks though. But they said if anything happens to me or baby or I decide I want an epidural then I could just go upstairs to the delivery suite. Although I don't fancy the sound of an epidural at all... and being immobile for a while. Of course if it comes to a C - Section then I would have it. But otherwise I'm hoping to stay clear of it :haha:


----------



## CurlyRose

NDH said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> I plan to try hypnoborthing, although probably from a book rather than a class. Is anyone else really excited and impatient for the birth? Not just for meeting your baby, but the whole experience? Perhaps this is just FTM naivety, but I am so looking forward to experiencing such intensity, I can't stop thinking about it!
> 
> Me me me! Not in an impatient wishing-the-time-away way, but ya I loooove giving birth and I'm looking forward to doing it again, more so this time too because I'll be in my own space and I won't have to deal with any of the anxieties of wondering whefher I'll get a good midwife or a pushy one who won't "allow" me to do certain things etc.
> And that "birth high" hormone rush afterward - magic! :cloud9:Click to expand...

That's what I want to hear! I am also not wishing the pregnancy away, but I am so excited for the birth. Just trying not to get caught up in over planning, need to allow it to be whatever it will be. Hoping for birth centre and drug free water birth, but have to be open to a 20 minute ambulance ride and full hospital, tbh, either way I'm excited!


----------



## AMP1117

Left wonderin said:


> Amp maybe its normal and just everything stretching . I've had awful pain like someone punched my belly the last two days . Thankfully its gone today . Not quite sure what it was . Could have been consitpation ? But not sure . Hope all is well xx

It would go from a stabbing pain to like someone punched me in the stomach. Baby's heartbeat fine and he is kicking away today. It came and went last night a few times but never as severe. No clue:shrug:


----------



## AMP1117

I am looking forward to meeting my baby boy...but I will 100% be requesting an epidural. I was induced with dd and contractions went from 0-60 in no time. I was in sooooo much pain even with the epidural but it certainly took the edge off. Not to scare anyone, but when you feel like a semi-truck is trying to drive out of your butt at full speed an epidural makes a big difference. My contractions came out of no where, I was crying and screaming and wanted to die. The epidural came about 45 min later and within 20 minutes I was soooo much better. Until 7pm when they came back and I was screaming so loud I think the hospital walls shook. I can't imagine giving birth without one...my hat goes off to you brave souls who can. Me? I am a total chicken when it comes to pain and especially now that I know what to expect? Oh yes drugs please! Plus it made getting stitched up much easier ( I had a 4th degree tear when her 2nd shoulder came busting out).

I will say this though, the saying of how the pain magically disappears when you first lay eyes on your baby? That my dears is 100% true :kiss:


----------



## Fezzle

I think I've been in denial about the actual birth so far! But I also don't want to worry too much as I feel like there are so many things I can't plan, and I just want a healthy baby and a healthy me at the end of it no matter how I get there.


----------



## Left wonderin

AMP1117 said:


> I am looking forward to meeting my baby boy...but I will 100% be requesting an epidural. I was induced with dd and contractions went from 0-60 in no time. I was in sooooo much pain even with the epidural but it certainly took the edge off. Not to scare anyone, but when you feel like a semi-truck is trying to drive out of your butt at full speed an epidural makes a big difference. My contractions came out of no where, I was crying and screaming and wanted to die. The epidural came about 45 min later and within 20 minutes I was soooo much better. Until 7pm when they came back and I was screaming so loud I think the hospital walls shook. I can't imagine giving birth without one...my hat goes off to you brave souls who can. Me? I am a total chicken when it comes to pain and especially now that I know what to expect? Oh yes drugs please! Plus it made getting stitched up much easier ( I had a 4th degree tear when her 2nd shoulder came busting out).
> 
> I will say this though, the saying of how the pain magically disappears when you first lay eyes on your baby? That my dears is 100% true :kiss:

I 100 % agree . I too was induced and went from 0-100 in what felt like seconds !! I also had back labour which is awful ! Had to wait 3 hours for my epidural :nope: but when it comes to it I'm still VERY excited about the whole experience again . I ended up with a emergency c section after 11 hours of labour . Im open to all possibilities this time :) what I do know is that it is worth every second of pain and the second it was over i would have done it all again for the joy it brings :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks everyone, for the advice & for just talking about this with me :)

Thanks for the additional advice NDH!

I spoke to my ob at my annual appointment after the fact... after I had a panic attack (felt like someone was stepping on my chest) all the way to my appointment. She told me the chances of me having a hematoma again are the same as anyone else out there - my chances aren't elevated by any means... 

I am excited... and terrified at the same time. Excited to think that maybe I can be better at this and actually have that meeting with my baby moment. I remember them placing her on my chest and thinking about how beautiful she was... and then she was pretty much ripped away from me and I don't remember much. My parents and my in-laws were in the waiting room and I didn't even get to see them meet her for the first time. It really makes me sad to think back on it. 

I considered having a doula, but I'm not sure. I haven't fully decided yet. My husband will be with me, but he really doesn't know what to do with me when I'm in pain, to be honest. I barely even remember that he was there. I know he was, but he wasn't an active part really. I do remember pushing on all fours and telling him he better stay near my head :haha: 

I have the Hypnobirthing book and started reading it last time around, but didn't get very far. Maybe I should start there.


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle said:


> I think I've been in denial about the actual birth so far! But I also don't want to worry too much as I feel like there are so many things I can't plan, and I just want a healthy baby and a healthy me at the end of it no matter how I get there.

exactly this! My nct course starts next month and hope to find out a bit more about options there .


----------



## NDH

I was induced with my first as well and had back labour on top of the induced contractions (I was getting 4-5 contractions every 10 minutes with 30-40 seconds down time in between them). That part was rough no doubt about it, but by staying as active as I could manage and counterpressure and hot water and deep focused breathing and maybe most importantly having a supportive midwife who was with me every step of the way telling me I was doing great and reminding me to change positions I did it without an epidural or any other drugs. :flower: I knew the risks of an epidural and as I was already at increased risk of needing a cesarean due to the induction I didn't want to increase my chances further by getting an epidural too. I did briefly consider asking for one when the contractions were on top of eachother with no break but I told myself if I was 6cm I would manage without and asked for an internal and I was 6cm so I put it out of my mind. I did ask the mw if she could turn the syntocinon down though and she did, which lessened the intensity enough for me to get my focus back.
I can 100% guarantee though that if I had had a less supportive midwife who ignored my requests that I be reminded to change positions and move around instead of offering drugs I would have ended up with an epidural.

My next labour that was spontaneous was 100% different in terms of the intensity - though I still had a brief moment of feeling like asking for all the drugs when transition hit me unexpectedly (45 minutes before I had been 3 maybe 4cm and the intensity of my contractions up to transition hitting was so mild I was certain I had hours to go).


For anyone interested, I bought a birth planning workbook from bellabirth.com.au Its geared towards Australian women, but most of the information is still universal and it can be purchased in PDF form for international customers.
Anyway it goes really in depth about how to write a birth "map" rather than a typical birth plan most people think of. It teaches you how to research your options and then map out your birth, including possible detours. 
So while you may intend to have a natural drug free birth, you would still prepare for deviations that might take you away from that ultimate plan - state pain relief options you would be open to in order of preference (there are a lot of options in between nothing and epidural), if an assisted delivery was necessary would you prefer ventouse or forceps or go straight to cesarean. When it comes to needing a cesarean there are usually *some* requests you can make as well even in an emergency situation (obviously not under general anaesthetic) - even as simply as requesting there be no "personal conversation" in the OR or that conversation be directed at you, and to have someone describe to you what is happening so you are kept "in the loop" (if you're not squeamish). And then of course there's all the post-birth baby care options most people barely give a passing thought to, but for myself I consider far more important than anything that happens at the actual birth - stuff like do you want the cord clamped immediately or when it stops pulsing, do you want immediate skin to skin and have all newborn checks delayed or done on your chest? Everything is an option that you can consent to or not, but generally hospital policy dictates what is done in all circumstances if you don't speak up ahead of time, and those policies vary widely from hospital to hospital (my local hospital does delayed cord clamping and immediate skin to skin by routine, even in c-sections where possible, but most don't) 

I think it's a really useful tool especially for first time moms. Its easy to be overwhelmed and want to just "go with the flow" because birth is unpredictable, but that doesn't mean you can't be pre-armed with knowledge of options etc so in the moment you can be aware that you do have options and can almost always make choices that may or not be different from standard practice. It can be the difference between two women both hoping for natural births and ending up with emergency cesareans, but one was an active participant and knowledgable that every choice she made impacted the end result and feeling comfortable with the choices she made even though she ended up with a cesarean, and the other having been a passive patient with no idea how she ended up where she did and maybe even feeling traumatised from the ordeal


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bellarosa maybe just start with that hypnobirthing book. I'm sorry that you had a bad experience with a MW! xx

CurlyRose I'm FTM too and I feel impatient about the birth as well! Just really excited to meet and hold my baby. Everytime it moves around in there I get more excited. Surely the feeling will grow over time :)

Sarah I have heard the same thing about birthing centers. It's good that you would be right by the hospital if anything went wrong. I'm trying for a natural birth as well 

Fezzle I kind of feel the same way! OH and I have made a birth plan but it still seems pretty surreal to me.


24 weeks tomorrow. V day! Yay. Going in for a MW appointment next Friday. Always looking forward to hear baby's heartbeat.


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily said:


> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> I think I've been in denial about the actual birth so far! But I also don't want to worry too much as I feel like there are so many things I can't plan, and I just want a healthy baby and a healthy me at the end of it no matter how I get there.
> 
> exactly this! My nct course starts next month and hope to find out a bit more about options there .Click to expand...

My NCT course isn't until Jan, so I'm looking forward to hearing about what you do in yours! 

Some of my choices are limited because I'll be over 40 when I give birth, so I still need to meet with the consultant to see what my options are.


----------



## allforthegirl

I'm going to try and give birth naturally again, with as little intervention as possible, that is if my body lets me. It seems that my body likes to stall when it gets to about 3-4 cm. and since I'm already in the hospital they have given me the drip. Last time though I said I only wanted the smallest dose and gas but my luck didn't have any left. Like so many of have experienced the drip can make things go faster than your body is ready for and is very uncomfortable in my mind. So I was given the smallest dose of the epidural. It helped me get past the instant contractions and I was on my own in the end. Which I liked because I had nothing left and had the high of giving birth and could walk immediately after. 

That wasn't the first time my body just didn't like moving forward. So I will be a little more prepared this time and try and stay home a little longer. I don't live far from the hospital. Literally 5 min. 

I will also be encapsulating my placenta again. It saved my life last time as I had a post hemorrhage because of a DnC about three weeks post birth. Plus I don't want to have PPD either. I have had it before and I found it to be much like a natural happy pill my body made for me.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Allforthegirl, did you get the results from your leg scan? Hope everything is going okay with that. I have never looked into the benefits of eating the placenta, do you think you could enlighten me a bit? Since you have a personal experience with it anyway.


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> Allforthegirl, did you get the results from your leg scan? Hope everything is going okay with that. I have never looked into the benefits of eating the placenta, do you think you could enlighten me a bit? Since you have a personal experience with it anyway.


I did and there was no clot to be found thank goodness, I have no heart issues they could see from the two second ecg, and don't have anemia. They didn't check for pre-e because since I have already had five full time births with no pre-e they are more than confident I don't now. (Guess with each full term birth the risk goes down). So I'm just pg. :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Ladies ... I have 17 weeks and 4 days until due date. When I look at it like that ...I get a bit freaked out lol. :wacko:


----------



## Chrissy05

Had my anatomy scan today and confirmed that we are having a baby boy! yay!!


----------



## Fezzle

SilasLove said:


> Ladies ... I have 17 weeks and 4 days until due date. When I look at it like that ...I get a bit freaked out lol. :wacko:

I had a similar message the other day on an app and it took me by surprise! It won't be long until we're under 100 days left- double digits!

Chrissy- congrats on your boy!


----------



## SarahLou372

Chrissy05 - Congrats on your little boy :flower:

Is it just my OH or do any of your partners not seem as interested in the baby as much as we are??? My OH doesn't seem to want to look at baby stuff at all or baby names... If I pick up an outfit and sit going aww how cute, He just not soft at all :(


----------



## CurlyRose

*Smug alert*

SarahLou, my OH turned to me in bed last night and told me, completely unprompted, that he is more excited every day about the babber, if anything he's even more into it all than I am!


----------



## Fezzle

My OH gets all gooey and excited now about the actual future baby- especially since we had the 20 week scan and found out she's a girl, he'll send me little emails and texts saying he can't stop thinking about her, putting his hand on my bump, and now he's started talking to her. But- he's not interested in clothes at all (he doesn't want to buy much because people will buy them for us or give us some hand-me-downs), and happy to wait until Jan to start seriously looking at things like prams and nursery furniture. 

Since the beginning, my DH has tried to tone down his excitement though due to the early loss we had in Dec and the CP in May as he's still worried something will go wrong. The main reason he resisted finding out the sex for so long was because he knew once we knew, it would make us more attached. So I think there's something about picking a name and buying baby things that makes him feel like it's tempting fate or that it's going to make things harder if something does go wrong. He has gotten better about that the further things get though and the more tests and scans we've had.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Chrissy and clapper on team blue, boys rule in March it seems!!

SarahLou, my OH has never been super interested in any of my pregnancies to be honest but he's a really good dad once they arrive. I think some men just find it easier than others to get excited before baby arrives.

As for the birth, erm trying not to think about it too much yet lol! My last labour was fast, no time for any decent pain relief, and I'm such a wimp! Hated gas and air it made me want to fall asleep last time (very bizarre when you're contracting I must say!) so I don't know what I'll do this time, controlled breathing and staying upright/active seems like my best bet. Hoping to avoid a third induction or at least not be continuously monitored unless absolutely necessary, being stuck on a bed in labour is awful without decent pain relief.


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup I agree about being stuck to a bed not working well for pain relief. Unless of course you are on the epidural. :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, my husband was like that for our first. I felt like he wasn't even 100% sure that he was ready to be a daddy yet, even though our babies have been completely planned. But, this time around, I feel like he's so much more excited, because of our DD and how much he adores her - he just knows he will adore this little guy too. 

NDH, I've been thinking more and more about what I'm going to put into my birth plan, including delayed cord clamping, the eye medicine, skin to skin, when to first breastfeed, etc. I didn't know having them do the checks while she's on me is even an option! 

I plan to ask my doctor or midwife what the hospital allows (yes, I'm still sometimes seeing a midwife, but she's new to the practice and actually DOESN'T deliver babies - which I think is odd, but whatever). Last time, the birth plan went out the window. I never even took it out of my bag. But, I really didn't have much time. The midwife just kept telling me to stay home & I showed up and gave birth shortly after. 

I felt horrible when my sister asked, months later, if I had the eye medicine for my DD, and I couldn't even tell her. I was so out of it that I had no idea what happened to her after I gave birth (after they took her off my chest).


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Chrissy, congrats on your healthy baby boy!

Sarah, some times I feel like OH hasn't really let it sink in that we are having a baby (both FTP), sometimes I feel like *I* haven't let it sink in for myself *shrug* Maybe it will start to feel more real and interesting to him once you decide on a name. It took OH a little bit, up until the anatomy scan I think, for him to get excited. That being said he was excited about it since my BFP. Men have different ways of showing themselves, don't take it personally dear.


----------



## AMP1117

SarahLou372 said:


> Chrissy05 - Congrats on your little boy :flower:
> 
> Is it just my OH or do any of your partners not seem as interested in the baby as much as we are??? My OH doesn't seem to want to look at baby stuff at all or baby names... If I pick up an outfit and sit going aww how cute, He just not soft at all :(

My hubby is always like that:wacko:


----------



## bombshellmom

You learn new things everyday! I also didn't know they could do the check ups on you? 

Also, what are the benefits of delaying cord clamping? 

I actually started having panic attacks in the middle of the night thinking about giving birth. I really wanted to go completely natural this time but I'm terrified, honestly. But I'm also terrified of the epidural lmao I may have scared myself silly recently by watching the process of placing the epidural. 

I'm going to be screwed either way I know it. Better ask for Ativan the moment I get in there - maybe that'll be enough to go med free besides the benzo ;)


----------



## AMP1117

Happy V-Day to my bouncing baby boy :cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

Yeah one of our first Vdays :) congratulations :) its such a milestone !!! 

My oh is as laid back as they come and keeps telling me we have plenty of time to plan , buy , talk names ect !!!


----------



## NDH

Bella I'm so glad you're thinking about options :) You can also discuss your birth plan with your providers in advance so they will hopefully be remembering what your preferences are when the time comes. And leave a copy out where others can read it even if it happens fast again and you don't have a chance to discuss it after you arrive. I didn't have a chance either with my second one, but my mom had thought to leave my birth plan out on the table before she left, and at one point while I was pushing my midwife told me how far she had gotten up to in my birth plan so I was really glad to hear that they had read it unprompted. 

Bombshell - here is a great article on the benefits of delayed cord clamping https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/cord-clamping-delaying-cord-clamping/


----------



## SarahLou372

Maybe its just a man thing then, They must think different than us women. I will try not to worry about it for now.

Well me an OH have managed to narrow down our little boys first name to three choices... He will either be Harry, Oscar or Charlie :flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies. 

Hope you are all well.

It's been a busy but uneventful few weeks here. I don't seem to have had my energy return so still very tired and drained. Isaac is very demanding of my attention, this is a new thing. He used to play very happily alone but now he wants me to chase round after him with his cars, I struggle with this as my pelvis hurts a lot at the moment and I also don't want him to get used to 100% of my attention all the time as I'm never going to sustain that with a newborn.
In other news Isaac does seem happier about the baby idea and now spontaneously talks about his baby brother, this is a good thing and he seems to be understanding more what a new brother means.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

NDH said:


> Bella I'm so glad you're thinking about options :) You can also discuss your birth plan with your providers in advance so they will hopefully be remembering what your preferences are when the time comes. And leave a copy out where others can read it even if it happens fast again and you don't have a chance to discuss it after you arrive. I didn't have a chance either with my second one, but my mom had thought to leave my birth plan out on the table before she left, and at one point while I was pushing my midwife told me how far she had gotten up to in my birth plan so I was really glad to hear that they had read it unprompted.
> 
> Bombshell - here is a great article on the benefits of delayed cord clamping https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/cord-clamping-delaying-cord-clamping/

NDH, are you planning on waiting 2 minutes or until the cord stops pulsing? I'm not sure what to do there. The article you attached for Bombshell was helpful - but didn't seem to address whether there was a significant benefit in waiting versus clamping at 2 minutes. Do you have any knowledge on this? Just wondering :)


----------



## CurlyRose

SarahLou372 said:


> Maybe its just a man thing then, They must think different than us women. I will try not to worry about it for now.
> 
> Well me an OH have managed to narrow down our little boys first name to three choices... He will either be Harry, Oscar or Charlie :flower:

The latter two of those are my cats names :) I can confirm that they are lovely to say and work well in the tone of voice needed when they're misbehaving! 

I am starting to struggle physically now, knackered from the weight of my bump (still huge, will it ever slow down) my job is exhausting me and I can't wait to come off the ward and get to sit down, despite the fact that I hate desk jobs! 

Discovered last night that if I lay in bed (on my back, tut tut) I can see my bump changing shape and twitching with movements. I have never felt love like it!


----------



## NDH

BellaRosa8302 said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Bella I'm so glad you're thinking about options :) You can also discuss your birth plan with your providers in advance so they will hopefully be remembering what your preferences are when the time comes. And leave a copy out where others can read it even if it happens fast again and you don't have a chance to discuss it after you arrive. I didn't have a chance either with my second one, but my mom had thought to leave my birth plan out on the table before she left, and at one point while I was pushing my midwife told me how far she had gotten up to in my birth plan so I was really glad to hear that they had read it unprompted.
> 
> Bombshell - here is a great article on the benefits of delayed cord clamping https://www.bellybelly.com.au/birth/cord-clamping-delaying-cord-clamping/
> 
> 
> NDH, are you planning on waiting 2 minutes or until the cord stops pulsing? I'm not sure what to do there. The article you attached for Bombshell was helpful - but didn't seem to address whether there was a significant benefit in waiting versus clamping at 2 minutes. Do you have any knowledge on this? Just wondering :)Click to expand...

I will be waiting until the cord stops pulsing though I honestly don't know if there is significant further benefit from waiting until the blood stops flowing completely. Since I plan on keeping the placenta though it will make for easier cleanup if baby gets all the blood first. Placenta encapsulators can always tell if a placenta was cut immediately, after 2 minutes or after it stopped pulsing by how much blood is left in it/


----------



## littlelily

Curly, I'm feeling huge and heavy too. Started getting back ache which is sore at the end of the day. Think sitting on small chairs and constantly moving about the classroom doesn't help and need to be more aware of my posture. Otherwise feeling good. 

Hope you are all well.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Anyone still on team MS?

Not to mention my libido has absolutely plummeted. Feels extra-sensitive and painful down there.
The past week I've pretty much been on bedrest because I'm too sore and exhausted to do anything else. 


Hope you ladies are having much more fun than I am!


----------



## Fezzle

My MS hasn't come back, but my heartburn has kicked up a notch! Also weird and sometimes scary dreams have increased lately too.


----------



## Left wonderin

Indigestion ... Exhaustion ... Still waiting for second tri energy to come !! At this rate the third will be here before it !!!


----------



## CurlyRose

I've had no rush of energy, but only sporadically completely exhausted, so that was better than first tri! No MS though, thankfully, and my libido is up up up! I have an active sex drive for the first time in my life, OH is loving it!

I cannot get enough dairy again this past few weeks, preggo book says babby is turning cartilage in to bone, so that makes sense!


----------



## Left wonderin

And ive got awful RLS every night !!!


----------



## stuckinoki

I'm getting the rls too now. And I realized this morning that I can no longer see my feet when I look down. 

Anybody left still waiting for gender scans? Or are the only ladies left team yellow?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Fezzle, since I've gotten pregnant I'm lucky if I even remember my dreams! Although I recently did have a steamy one with Rob Lowe :blush:

Left wonderin sounds like we are in the same boat! Ouch about the RL pain, think mine is kicking up again too. Wahoo!

Curly let's hope this dry spell passes. Have fun with and enjoy your sex drive :haha:

Stuck I made the same discovery about a week ago! Kind of a funny thing if you've never experienced it before

AFM Still sore and tired and sick!


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have no desire to engage dh and he has left me alone for the most part. He knows I'm not all into it. Last time wasn't painful more uneventful for me. Though I have had a few spicy dreams. 

Sorry some of you are suffering with rls.


----------



## NDH

I've got no libido either. Though usually I can fetal into it just fine when DH.initiates - as long as it isn't midnight or later like he trys to lately: wacko: "oh hey while you're still up...." no. Just no.
But no steamy dreams either. or.any sort of dreams at all actually.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Still waiting on that 2nd tri energy, it definitely came back earlier last time. 
Sex drive none existent, think DH has just given up trying lol. TMI but last night DH decided to come bed at 9 with me (yes that's my usual bedtime now), he tried it on and finally got rewarded, guess he feels like Christmas came early. I never had a high sex drive pre pregnancy, it sort of disappeared after I had Isaac, but we both miss it, especially when weeks and weeks go by without it. It's just hard to initiate when tired, suffering pelvic pain and heartburn. 
Anyway moan over lol 
Have a nice Sunday everyone x


----------



## littlelily

Libido been good and some short bursts of energy but they don't last long. No weird dreams either. Just backache and still lots of headaches.

Glucose test on Wed and midwife appointment on Thursday So busy wk next wk. So need to book in a whooping cough injection.


----------



## SilasLove

Seems like a lot of you have no libido ...whereas I'm over here like a sex crazed lady. I'm not that bad, I guess, but its good to say I'm willingly keeping up with DH these days. 

Next week is V-Day for me, which is great. I don't post much here, which is a shame. I need to try to keep up better with you ladies.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

OH and I were pretty regular and then a few days ago when we did DTD, I just couldn't get into it as much. But we are trying other things than penetration to please each other, which can be fun. I just don't want OH to think I am not attracted to him because that is NOT the case. In fact I'm more hormonal thinking about how he got me pregnant and hormonal. That stud :haha: :blush:
I think it's just the baby getting bigger and putting more pressure on my abdomen and vagina that makes it painful to think about sex.......

Hope everyone starts feeling more active soon!

MamaFox good luck with your glucose test and vaccination! Don't see my MW till Friday and I'm not even sure if they plan on doing a glucose test with me.

Silas congrats on your v-day! Gotta be a big relief. And darn you for having the lovely sexual pregnant energy. Was in your shoes about a week ago xxxx


----------



## Fezzle

I can't believe we're getting up to glucose test time! Not that it's a pleasant thing, but when I see people have it, I feel like they're far along. I've been recommended to have one because I have PCOS, but nothing scheduled yet. My next midwife appointment is 25 Nov.


----------



## Left wonderin

I've mine the 2 nd of December . Its not too bad the use lucosade here :)


----------



## stuckinoki

Hope everybody had a good weekend! Did you get into anything fun?

DH and I had our ball and stayed in a nice hotel in DC and had a ton of fun!
We really reconnected and it was nice to go off by ourselves and do something out of the ordinary. 

Have a follow up appointment with in about my cold (4 weeks now I've been sick!) and going to the craft store to see if there's any great fabric I have to have. Finishing up my delivery gown today too, just need to get some more hammer snaps.


----------



## Buttercup84

allforthegirl, oh yes I had the epidural with my first and couldn't fault it if i'm honest. I wasn't overly keen on getting on beforehand but it worked really well for me, the drip induced contractions were so intense and close together I think I would have done absolutely anything to ease them! :wacko: It was still painful with my second labour (induced but didn't need the drip) but not on the same level I didn't think, I did still ask for the epidural but was already fully dilated by then so I think it was just the nasty transition stage getting to me.
Dawn, how old is Isaac? I remember my oldest suddenly becoming more demanding of my attention at about 2.5 after previously being very good at playing by herself. She started pre-school shortly after she turned 3 which helped as it was something just for 'her'

I'm 25 weeks and my gtt is next week aswell, yikes! No enhanced libido to speak of here, I wish haha! Hasn't happened in any of my pregnancies unfortunately :dohh: I have some nice things to look forward to in the time leading up to xmas like my 3D scan, DD1's 4th birthday and her first dance show and various other get togethers with family and friends. I just know the time will fly by! Also my best friend had her little boy last Thursday and i'm visiting on Friday, just waiting for the tail end of a cold i've had to die out! So excited to meet him :flower:


----------



## MrsMcP

Sorry haven't been on this thread for so long! I saw that you'd started adding genders in so thought I'd drop in and say I'm evening it out a bit for the :pink: bumps! Expecting another girl x


----------



## allforthegirl

MrsMcP said:


> Sorry haven't been on this thread for so long! I saw that you'd started adding genders in so thought I'd drop in and say I'm evening it out a bit for the :pink: bumps! Expecting another girl x

Congrats that is exciting.


----------



## Fezzle

MrsMcP said:


> Sorry haven't been on this thread for so long! I saw that you'd started adding genders in so thought I'd drop in and say I'm evening it out a bit for the :pink: bumps! Expecting another girl x

Yay- another member of Team Pink!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MrsMcP congrats!! We really do have a lot of boys in this group.

Stuck I am just visiting my mom again, got to see an old friend from HS the other day which it was nice to catch up. Just spending some time relaxing, although the past week or so I have just been feeling exhausted and cranky :shrug:



I just realized that pretty soon we will be moving over to third trimester! I can't believe it's almost already here, time is flying!!! 15 weeks left according to my ticker and that seems like a little flash.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: MrsMcP! :happydance: :flower:

Mama Bat you can also add xxemmyxx to team :pink:. I took a look at the first page and I know for sure from Facebook that she's having a girl but it looks like she won't be updating here.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Kalon, what FB group are you a part of? I think I'm still out of that loop, as I was waiting until announcing on FB before joining any March due date groups. Thanks :o)


----------



## CurlyRose

Today has not been a nice pregnancy day. Panic attack this morning, sobbing on my OH this evening and heartburn so severe I feel sick and breathless. Having a little wallow in the crap bits today so that tomorrow will be better. This babby had better give me a nice dance once I've had some gaviscon to make the day more worthwhile!


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Kalon, what FB group are you a part of? I think I'm still out of that loop, as I was waiting until announcing on FB before joining any March due date groups. Thanks :o)

I'm part of both groups, the March Monkeys 2016 and the Due in March 2016 groups. The Due in March 2016 group is the really active one though, no one has posted in the March Monkeys 2016 Facebook group in a while, I think most of those ladies (which isn't very many) just post here in the forum instead. Do you want me to ask the admins of the Due in March 2016 group if you can be added? Here's a link to my Facebook profile if you want to add me so that I know who to ask them to add:

https://www.facebook.com/KalonKiki

Mama Duck I'm sorry that you've been having a rough pregnancy day. I hope that you feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

I thought I'd do some more digging around for you on Facebook, Mama Bat! Here's what I found:

Team :blue:
batesbaby
wwchix
BabeAwait
struth

Team :pink:
lesleyann
Rhapsodi

Staying Team :yellow:
Jodiebump2012
BeanKeeper
efairie

Still unknown but I'm working on finding out:
ebonymama
AutumnFlower
MrsWag
MommaCC
disney516
svaughn8814
harveygirl
cupcakekate
mac1979
apaki - She confirmed that she has not found out the gender yet but her ultrasound is on November 25th so I should be able to update you on which gender she's having then. :D

So it looks like we have 31 boys :blue:, 18 girls :pink:, 8 :yellow: bumps, and only 10 ladies completely unknown (soon to be only 9). :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks Keely, just updated the first post :)
Bella, the bigger/more active due in March facebook group has ladies from other BnB threads in it and from other forums too from what I can gather. I've chosen not to join as i'm not really into larger facebook groups as I tend to find I get a bit stressed and anxious with them. I was in one from when I was pregnant with DD1 for a couple of years but the drama got to me in the end and I left but I still have most of the ladies from it on my fb friends list. I'm still in one from when I was pregnant with DD2 but it was a smaller group and is not quite as active anymore.
Curly, hope you're feeling better now :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Also apparently AutumnFlower is on team :blue:!
I'm not sure how many of the ladies that we're missing are actually in the Facebook group so I'm sorry if I end up filling up the forum with gender announcements. The good news is we only have 8 ladies left completely unaccounted for now though. :blush:


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- we really do have a lot more boys!

I haven't joined a FB group either- mostly because sometimes I just need a mental break from thinking about being pregnant so like to keep FB and BnB separate!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am with you Fezzle, I like to separate the two.


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm on team blue to :blue:

I'm also 22 weeks pregnant today! :happydance: However lower back has a lot of aches and pains today... :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Sarah

I don't have lower back pain.....but I do get some nasty hip pain.


----------



## CurlyRose

So many boys! Does this mean us team yellow will all have girls to sort of balance it out?

I'm back to loving my pregnancy, was good to just have a moan yesterday as it all felt a bit crap, but today has been pretty good, with just the usual level of pains and tiredness!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks Kalon & Buttercup! Kalon, I'll add you when I get home. I'm at work now (lunch break) & FB is blocked :haha:

Curly, I hope you are feeling better today! :hugs: 

It is crazy, how many boys we have in this group!!! Maybe team yellow will be mostly girls :shrug: It's funny (to me) because the Chinese gender calendar that I was looking at had a whole bunch of girl babies predicted for the month we all conceived - I guess that's completely wrong, huh?? :haha:


----------



## AMP1117

This lo has been super active lately. Counting down til when I leave work early today to enjoy a lovely prenatal massage for my birthday!:thumbup:

DH is having back surgery next week so I am stressed about that. I have some days were my sex drive is raging but hes been in a lot of pain so it hasnt worked out :nope:


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle said:


> Wow- we really do have a lot more boys!
> 
> I haven't joined a FB group either- mostly because sometimes I just need a mental break from thinking about being preggnant so like to keep FB and BnB separate!

Uh huh, this.

Glucose test thing tmrw. Hope it's ok. Feel nervous about it. Going to maternity yoga tonight, it's not usually something I'd like I don't think but a friend asked me to go with her so will give it a try.

So tired. Counting down to Christmas holidays, although not sure they will be very relaxing with all the running about visiting family all over the country! 

How is everyone?


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP I'm sorry to hear that your DH is gaving much troubles. I will pray his surgery goes well and it helps him. 

I'm a bit jealous of you massage. Maybe I should that on my Xmas list ;)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama fox, hope your glucose tolerance test goes ok. I remember from my pregnancy with Isaac it's really not that bad, in fact I enjoyed 3 hours off work whilst they still paid me lol, results were fine no gestational diabetes find. I have my test this time round on 15th December. 

Is anyone suffering a heavy annoying feeling In their pelvis kind of just above the vagina but at the front, hard to describe location. It seems to always be there but much worse after I walk any distance. It's not agonising, just annoying. I'm wondering if it's how baby is lay or just because it's my second and everything's a bit battered from last time.


----------



## Fezzle

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Is anyone suffering a heavy annoying feeling In their pelvis kind of just above the vagina but at the front, hard to describe location. It seems to always be there but much worse after I walk any distance. It's not agonising, just annoying. I'm wondering if it's how baby is lay or just because it's my second and everything's a bit battered from last time.

Not usually, but I did last night! Then I felt lots of kicks that seemed low too. Also more RLP and I just noticed last night that right above my belly button, where I still have a hole from where I used to have a piercing, is really tight and hard now. I think there was some sort of growth spurt going on last night with my uterus.


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Dawn, just had the glucose drink (yuk!) And 2 hours to wait so brought a book. Just have a headache from the fasting and no breakfast! 

That pain sounds annoying, worth trying some stretches/yoga to help? I actually enjoyed the maternity yoga last night. Worth a try.

I got some vouchers for a pregnancy massage for my birthday. Think I will book it in in January or February.

AMP, hope your dh's surgery goes well.


----------



## AMP1117

Prenatal massage was amazing. If any of you can opt for it I would recommend :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hmmm all this talk of pampering makes me think I should ask DH to give me a massage (he is an LMP--lucky me :haha: ). I've made a list of dinners that I want to cook/freeze before baby comes. OH bless his heart has been great about cooking so far but I really do prefer my own meals. :blush:
I'm thinking stocking up on split peas/lentils, potatoes, rice, pasta, soups, tuna, and frozen fruit for smoothies....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

GOOD IDEA, Daisy!!!!! Last time around, I considered doing this & my mom was like "why? It's not really THAT hard to have a newborn. You'll do fine!" So... I didn't. But, thank goodness for my mother in law & sister in law - they did!!!! They brought over a few portions of freezer meals for us, and that made all the difference in the world! :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Where is everyone? 

What are your thoughts on Moses basket vs crib? Our room is too small for a cot but could fit a small crib for first months in with us. 

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## mewolkens

I think we're all in that weird stage where we're not really in the 2nd tri stage of gender reveals anymore, but not in the 3rd tri uncomfortable and waiting for labor stage.

Or maybe it's just me feeling like I'm in limbo :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Lily, i'm guessing your gtt was all clear? I'm a little nervous about mine now as I was measuring 2 weeks ahead at my 25 week midwife appointment today which has never happened in my previous 2 pregnancies. I know it's not necessarily accurate but I do strongly feel like this baby will be bigger than my girls and they were 9lbs 4oz and 9lbs 7oz! Also re crib vs moses basket, we have a small swinging crib which my cousin gave us for DD1 and it's been great, especially as we have long babies who would no doubt have outgrown a moses basket within weeks! We didn't keep either of the girls in with us for the recommended 6 months, more like 3, but I think most babies would fit in a crib until close to 6 months if needed :thumbup:
Daisy, that sounds like a great idea (preparing meals in advance) We don't have much freezer space but i'm planning on making some 'dump bags' for the slow cooker (literally all the ingredients for a dish in one bag and frozen, you just brown the meat first) as i've read a lot about them working well on budgeting groups and you can stack quite a few in there so they don't take up too much space :)
mewolkens, I know what you mean! I think everyone who wants to know the gender knows it by now but as you say it's too early to be desperate to go into labour etc :dohh:
My mood has been fairly stable lately which is good and baby is moving soo much in there! I swear my other 2 weren't this active or this strong at this stage, wondering how much stronger he/she is going to get considering I still have 15 weeks or so to go! I visited my best friend's new baby boy today and when I was having a cuddle my youngest was giving him the most jealous look i've ever seen from a 14 month old :haha: She gets jealous of OH's niece aswell so i'm thinking we could be in for some 'fun' when the new baby arrives :winkwink:


----------



## littlelily

Buttercup, no results on the glucose test yet. If they don't call me within a week then I'm in the clear.

Baby very wriggly at the moment, very low down. 

Thanks for the tip on the crib, I think they are a bit bigger and will be better.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

mewolkens, Definitely feeling like I'm in limbo! No scans, no tests (GTT upcoming Dec 11th at 28 wks), just feeling baby kick and wriggle around. Feeling third tri looming over me

Buttercup too funny about your LO! Hopefully they embrace the idea of a baby brother or sister. Have you told them about the arrival yet?

Mama Fox hoping all goes well with your GTT test. What kind of drink did you have?

AFM--Just got back from MW appt. Measuring 26 cm and weight is on track with 1 lb a week since last visit :happydance: Zodi's HB was 150 and they were head down face down.
MW says that the abdominal pain I have been experiencing right near my navel is from the abdominis rectus muscles separating :shock: Not RL pain. Now it is good idea to start toning the abdominal muscles and she gave me a little handout with stretches/exercises on them.
Picked up some RLT and will be sipping on it daily now. Looking forward to spending Thanksgiving at the beach! We will be having a nice salmon dinner for Thurs :~)


----------



## CurlyRose

Good to hear we are all still out there, I kept looking at the thread so quiet and not wanting to be the first to break the silence! 
Glad everyone is doing alright too, although Daisy, that sounds painful!
I too feel a little in limbo, my wriggler seems happy and settled and nothing is too new atm, I did freak out a little when thinking about my mat leave starting though, so close! How long are people planning to take before baby?
I went swimming today (well, yesterday, currently at my 1am insomnia phone time), so unfit, but good to get the bump weight supported and actually do something!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MamaDuck, swimming sounds like a great idea! Maybe I will go to the gym tonight. It is a little painful but it just feels like RL pain right in the center of my abdomen as opposed to the sides. Kind of like when you get your navel pierced, it feels very sore there when you stretch.

Any big plans for the holidaze?


----------



## mewolkens

Mama Duck- I'm in the US so I unfortunately only get unpaid leave. Basically there's a decent chance of my water breaking in front of a room full of students because I'll be at work until the end.


----------



## NDH

My eldest is so excited about the baby. I just have to share. :)
Last night when I was putting them to bed she made up a song which she sang to my belly to make the baby go to sleep <3. And we just got our minivan back (after five weeks in the shop) and she was telling us where to put the car seats and insisted the baby's seat will go beside her so she can hold her hand and sing to her. 

A couple weeks ago too she told me that when I'm having the baby she's going to sit on a chair beside me and rub my back :cloud9: (I am having a homebirth and they are allowed to be present if they wish, which my eldest is very keen on.)


----------



## Fezzle

We have an offer from a friend to use her Moses basket, so that's what we're going to try. Actually we've had two offers- I think babies outgrow them so quickly people are keen to pass them on!

Not much going on here either other than enjoying the kicks. DH still hasn't felt one but he's so impatient with leaving his hand on me to feel one. I have my next midwife appointment on Wed. so that'll be the next event. Tomorrow's v-day for me though I still think the dating is off and she's not as far along as her dates! Has anyone's belly button popped out? I have a really deep one so it's still very much an innie, but it seems shallower. 

We're off for a night away this weekend- not a big baby moon since we've already had a honeymoon plus another big holiday this year!


----------



## littlelily

Yay! We're back! Glad everyone is ok, although Daisy, that navel pain sounds sore :( 

Thanks for crib/moses basket tips. If anyone else has any advice, happy to hear it :)

Glucose drink was kind of orangey and very sweet but gloopy and thick which wasn't nice but only a small cup ful so not too bad. Good luck to those with it coming up.

Mama Duck, swimming feels great right? You just feel light and calm. Never really liked it before but great when you feel heavy and a bit achey.

Ndh, so cute with your oldest :) she will be a great help I'm sure.


----------



## SilasLove

mewolkens said:


> Mama Duck- I'm in the US so I unfortunately only get unpaid leave. Basically there's a decent chance of my water breaking in front of a room full of students because I'll be at work until the end.

Same here. Do you have annual leave and sick leave to help you get paid during your time off? I'm currently working lots of overtime to save up so I get paid for 6 weeks. I hope anyway. I'm hoping to stay at work until March 9 at least.


----------



## mewolkens

I had 90 days of sick leave saved up, then moved to a different state. I now get 2 sick days a month that add up. I'm making midwife appointments outside the school day to try and save them, but even then I'll only have 2 weeks saved.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We borrowed crib for our room and moses basket for downstairs but brought new matresses for both. He went in moses basket about 6 times, was just too long for it and he outgrew the crib by 4 weeks so was in his own room after that. 
If I honestly didn't think the health visitor would gave heart failure id put this baby in there own room from the start as no room in our room for cot, but as it happens we are borrowing the crib again, will buy new mattress again...... I think cribs are generally bigger so if you can fit one it's probably better than moses basket. X





littlelily said:


> Where is everyone?
> 
> What are your thoughts on Moses basket vs crib? Our room is too small for a cot but could fit a small crib for first months in with us.
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## CurlyRose

I don't understand how you US ladies can manage, it's absolutely ridiculous, I am trying to figure out how we can cope financially with 39 weeks of various levels of money and 6-8 weeks totally unpaid, and you guys get basically sod all. 

Fezzle, my belly button has gone tiny, but will hopefully not pop out totally, as it was cavernous before and I fear it would look like a witches finger!

Our babber will have use of a snuzpod, courtesy of a kind friend. Hoping it can stay in there a bit, I'd keep it in our room for at least a year if I could.


----------



## jbell157

Hey ladies,
We'll be attaching an ikea crib with one side removed to the side of our bed. Our two year old is still in the bed with us and shows no desire to have it any other way so we will have to keep them separated from each other. 

My glucose test is Wednesday. I'm not worried but that stuff is nasty. As far as maternity leave, I'm in the US so I'll be working up until my due date. But I'll get about 5 months since I get summer off. We tried for March for this specific reason.

Anyone else's husband being difficult with names? I've put my foot down about calling our child by their middle name. It just creates unnecessary difficulty. I told him he can name the baby anything he wants but we will call him by his first name. Now he won't even discuss names.


----------



## bombshellmom

anyone else not able to keep a bra on ? lol I feel like I'm being suffocated. I have my correct size and even the maternity bras are horrid.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bombshellmom said:


> anyone else not able to keep a bra on ? lol I feel like I'm being suffocated. I have my correct size and even the maternity bras are horrid.

I haven't worn a bra since I grew out of my original size. Sometimes I'll rock a sports bra when I'm sore but surprisingly I'm very comfortable


----------



## SilasLove

mewolkens said:


> I had 90 days of sick leave saved up, then moved to a different state. I now get 2 sick days a month that add up. I'm making midwife appointments outside the school day to try and save them, but even then I'll only have 2 weeks saved.

I'm sorry, that's horrible. Will you qualify for FMLA? I work for the state so I'm a bit better off then some but it definitely isn't ideal. DH doesn't want me to return to work after my mat leave but it's just unrealistic.


----------



## NDH

We've always done the side car as I love sleeping with my babies (at 2 and almost 4 I'm still sleeping with them for most of the night, but in their bed now) and we just have a double bed which just isn't enough room for us to sleep safely with baby. But we recently moved house and our bedroom here isn't big enough for a side car setup so I'm not sure what we'll do. I'm thinking of getting a hammock though and still have baby in with us and have easy access for night feeds, but with a separate sleeping space.


----------



## mewolkens

SilasLove said:


> mewolkens said:
> 
> 
> I had 90 days of sick leave saved up, then moved to a different state. I now get 2 sick days a month that add up. I'm making midwife appointments outside the school day to try and save them, but even then I'll only have 2 weeks saved.
> 
> I'm sorry, that's horrible. Will you qualify for FMLA? I work for the state so I'm a bit better off then some but it definitely isn't ideal. DH doesn't want me to return to work after my mat leave but it's just unrealistic.Click to expand...

I have 12 weeks available, they're just unpaid. I'm going to take 6 weeks off, 4 unpaid, then my Mom will watch baby until the end of the school year. It'll be nice to have the summer together before daycare next year.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG I couldn't imagine going back to work only after 6 weeks.....:sad1: I just don't think it is right for mother or baby.....

In Canada we get a full year (or more if you have banked some sick days) paid at a portion of our wage (or more if your company tops up) as long as we were working the previous year for at least 600 hours. It isn't much for money, but the time I would never give up. 

I was beside myself when one time I had to return earlier(a little over a month) to work because I had to leave early due to the fact I wasn't physically able to do the job anymore at that point. My heart breaks for all of you that are going back to work so soon....


----------



## SilasLove

mewolkens said:


> I have 12 weeks available, they're just unpaid. I'm going to take 6 weeks off, 4 unpaid, then my Mom will watch baby until the end of the school year. It'll be nice to have the summer together before daycare next year.

Good! I wasn't sure with you mentioning you moved states. I get 12 weeks too, but 6 paid (if I have the time to cover it). I'll take 6 weeks too, just trying to keep myself motivated and focused to make sure its paid. 

How great that you dont have to put the baby in daycare right away. That is my husband's main concern for when I return to work.


----------



## Left wonderin

We get 6 months paid then the option of another 18 weeks unpaid .


----------



## Buttercup84

Daisy, my oldest is very into the idea this time (she's 4 next month) She was very interested in my friend's baby boy, wanting to hold him etc but as DD2 is only 14 months she's still a bit young to understand really, I guess she's still a baby herself really... Sometimes I feel a bit mean 'displacing' her as the youngest so soon (DD1 was nearly 3 when DD2 was born) but i'm hoping it'll be a good thing in the long run to have them all reasonably close in age :thumbup:
Hope all of you American and Canadian ladies have a lovely Thanksgiving, it's not celebrated here but a lot of stores on and offline join in with Black Friday. I'll be keeping an eye out online as I want some new towels and a frying pan so i'm hoping for some good deals on those :)
NDH, so cute about your eldest! That's great that she's so interested in the birth aswell, maybe you have a future midwife there :winkwink:
Curly, I literally spat my tea out at the witches finger belly button mental image! :haha: Mine is quite cavernous too lol and it's popped out somewhat in my previous pregnancies, though not completely. Just looks more like an outtie than an innie! I must admit it's never been quite the same since, mind you I could say the same for my abdominal region in general!
jbell, yes! OH just suggests stupid/obviously jokey names when I ask if he has any in mind :dohh: I've made my shortlist for a girl so I think i'll just be approaching him with that and seeing which ones he likes and which he doesn't and we'll narrow it down from there. For a boy we're set on either Zachary Robert Ian or Dominic Robert Ian.
bombshell, yes I feel like all my bras are just uncomfy right now. I got measured when I was first pregnant and I don't feel like i've outgrown that size or anything, so weird!
Really feel for you US ladies re maternity leave, it seems so unfair :( Not saying the UK doesn't have it's problems, far from it, but i'm grateful that we can take 9 months paid maternity leave. I remember reading about a lady who had to go back to work when her little one was 2 weeks old... With my first I was only just recovered from my tear and was still bleeding at that point, plus leaking quite badly as my milk was still regulating :wacko:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Buttercup congrats on double digits!


----------



## jbell157

Buttercup I love the name Zachary. We talked about it but it's my brother's name so decided against it.

Anyone else not wanting to travel for the holidays? Sam is very routine driven and no one except my mom comes to see him often at all. My husband's family is an hour away and they see Sam maybe once a month to two months. We just aren't really willing to drive two hours on Christmas to go see them when they hardly come see him. We want to stay in our warm home and open presents and watch Christmas movies and make cookies and dinner and keep Sam on routine. Is that selfish to not want to go see them? It's quite the group of people but it's just such a hassle.


----------



## bombshellmom

Everyone that gets 12 weeks or more is so lucky!! I get 6 weeks unpaid leave, and whatever PTO I have saved up by the time I give birth! I will have like 6 days PTO I think, was thinking on using that PTO for after my 6 weeks are up, just adding an additional week. But I feel like my job would rather me leave 6 days before my due date if I haven't had her already, and use my PTO then so they know in advance. I'm just afraid of wasting days and she ends up being way late or something. 

Right now I'm at 30 hours a week, but after she is born I'm going to ask if I can go down to 20 hours, even 25 is fine - I will just need that extra day off because it's going to be hard working, being a new mom again with a 3 year old and newborn, school etc. Plus MIL doesn't want to watch the kids for more than 3 days a week.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

We are having to drive 4 and a half hours at Christmas to see my husband parents. We have done this every year since we got together (so 7 years), we have figured out that the best way to do it is leave super early (5am), we just get Isaac up and put him in the car in his pj's and dressing gown. ..... get a good 2 plus hours under our belt before he wakes up then we stop and have breakfast and get him dressed. Means we miss a lot of traffic and Isaac doesn't feel the journey is quite so long. Mind you I have never done the journey pregnant (Isaac Oct birthday, so travelled with newborn that year), so will have to see how such a long journey goes when 28 weeks pregnant. Xxx






jbell157 said:


> Buttercup I love the name Zachary. We talked about it but it's my brother's name so decided against it.
> 
> Anyone else not wanting to travel for the holidays? Sam is very routine driven and no one except my mom comes to see him often at all. My husband's family is an hour away and they see Sam maybe once a month to two months. We just aren't really willing to drive two hours on Christmas to go see them when they hardly come see him. We want to stay in our warm home and open presents and watch Christmas movies and make cookies and dinner and keep Sam on routine. Is that selfish to not want to go see them? It's quite the group of people but it's just such a hassle.


----------



## CurlyRose

I will be doing a 4 hour journey (each way) to visit my mum's family just after Christmas. In the past I have driven the first 2/3 as I am a terrible passenger and would rather drive it, but I have no idea, by then, how comfortable I will feel behind the wheel. Either way, I predict a couple more loo breaks than normal! Tbh, I'm really looking forward to it, the drive is long, but bearable, and I'm due to be spoilt rotten when we get there! OH is working though, which means leaving him behind, the only really crap thing about it.


----------



## Fezzle

We're going to be visiting MIL for Christmas which will be a 3.5 hour drive each way- we're going up Christmas Eve and coming back Boxing Day. She keeps saying we don't need to come up, but otherwise she'd be all alone (her husband passed away a year ago). That'll be our last big trip of the pregnancy. Next year we'll probably want to stay home with it being the baby's first Christmas, but it might also be easier to travel to the US while she's still young too. We went away this past weekend and the trip in the car was about 2.5 hours each way- it was ok, but on the way there, I could have used another break to get out and stretch a bit! The seatbelt was getting a bit uncomfortable too under my bump.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow so much driving at Christmas....I may get out of the driving, but because of my mothers knee surgery, we will be having Christmas at my house :shock: I am so worried about it too.....our house isn't really small but it is narrow so it seems small, so to have that many more people in here is going to be trying. I have a lot of things that I need to do to get ready....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow, this thread has been active! Just finished catching up! :)

LittleLily - One of my FAVORITE things for my daughter was her Arm's Reach Cosleeper. I HIGHLY recommend it! We used it sidecar-style up until DD was almost 10 months! It's FANTASTIC (especially if you're breastfeeding!)

Curly - With my DD, I worked up to and on my due date. I gave birth that evening, after working a full day. This time will probably be similar, unless I'm put on bed rest. 

Mewolkens - Me too! If my water breaks before going to the hospital this time, I have a chance of it happening in my (carpeted) classroom. That would be "fun" :haha:

Curly - I get 6 weeks of maternity leave, which is paid only if I have that many sick days in my sick bank. After that, I get 12 weeks FMLA, which is unpaid. This should take me right to my summer vacation (because I'm a teacher), which means I should get about 5 - 5.5 months off before I need to send Jacob to daycare at the very end of August. BTW - :rofl: at the "witches finger" comment! :haha:

Bombshell - Why wouldn't you get 12 weeks FMLA? I thought that was a federal law? Wait - did you get a new job recently? If so, I feel your pain. That happened to me with my DD - I just wasn't eligible for FMLA yet, since you have to be at that place of employment for a full year, I believe. 

AFM, 23 weeks today! Excited for Thanksgiving (and my birthday - "Black Friday") this week! We always spend Thanksgiving day and Christmas day split between my in-laws and my family. We drive 1.5 hours to my in-laws, spend 3-4 hours, then drive 1 hour to my parents' home, spend 3-4 hours, then drive 35 minutes home. It's lots of travel (which I hate) but neither one of us wants to forego seeing our family for these holidays, so we make it work. So excited for the Christmas season to start! Rather than shop, I spend Black Friday/my birthday decorating the house and tree while listening to Christmas carols! :cloud9:


----------



## NDH

No driving over Christmas here. We only have my parents and my brother and SIL here, and my parents will be going back to Canada this Christmas. The rest of our family is in Canada (my sister and her husband and son are in Australia too but at the opposite end of the country). So it will just be the four of us for Christmas this year. Adapting to just my parents and siblings when we first moved here from the 30-40 of our extended family that got together every year growing up was weird enough (especially with the opposite seasons) - this year with just us four is going to be really different...


----------



## Fezzle

Today's been a really stressful and emotional day- I've felt since yesterday that there's been less movement, even though last night before I went to bed the movement was like usual. Today there's been maybe little flutters or rolling feelings but not like the thuds I usually feel, especially after I eat or drink something. Then I went to the doppler and the heartbeat sounded funny, like it was skipping beats, which made me even more worried. 

I ended up getting really worked up and called the midwives and got an appointment to be checked out. The midwife was really nice and reassuring- there is an irregular heartbeat, but she said it's not that unusual or anything to worry about- but I have to go in twice a week now to have it monitored. 

The movement though she didn't seem that concerned about and said it was normal that some days will be quieter when she's this small and moving around in different positions- but again, to keep monitoring things and let them know if there's still a lack of movement compared to before. She measured my uterus with the tape measure and said that was all fine, and said I shouldn't worry.

I have my regular midwife appointment tomorrow morning so I'll get everything checked again. I feel a bit reassured, but I'll feel better if she starts kicking me again!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: Fezzle; I hope things get back to normal for you & baby girl very soon! I'm glad the midwife got you right in for reassurance & that you'll get checked on quite often!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Fezzle, was in the same boat as you just two days ago! Walking, eating, lying still and barely any flutters or kicks. But I had just had a MW appt so I decided to wait it out. Babes is kicking away in there like normal now :hugs: Hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Left wonderin

That's crazy , I've had a couple of days where this little lady has not been as active as before . Usually she kicks mad when I'm putting little blue to bed and lying quietly but not last night or the night before . The pattern changed . She has been more active today so thinking maybe she just moved position


----------



## stuckinoki

Fezzle, that's scary but I'm glad you got some reassurance. I've actually felt way less movement this past weekend, early last week she had been kicking up a storm, waking me up at night and now I haven't felt anything. I did use the Doppler to check the heartbeat and it was there and fine but the very limited movements have been freaking me out.

I'm exhausted too. Today has been terrible. I can barely get off of the couch and I feel almost like I ate too much bread and sugar, my body feels gross. Hopefully it's just today. I'm still fighting off this cold that has been reeking havoc on my life the past month :/

I'd really just like to feel better. lol


----------



## Left wonderin

Think its a phase we are all going through !!! Growth spurt ???? I hear ya on feeling. Uck like the too much bread and sugar !!!


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks all- I felt her kicking last night before bed, though it still seemed like less than usual. I've felt her kicking the normal amount this morning so far though. I have my normal 25 week midwife appointment at 9am, so she'll check it all out again, but now that I've had more movements, I'm feeling better about that, and also am glad they'll be doing regular checks for her heartbeat now.


----------



## CurlyRose

That sounds hard fezzle :( I had a few days last week when babber felt a little more still than usual, but it's definitely back up to full speed now, even more times of day than it used to! Hope yours has finished giving you a scare now, but at least you have the extra monitoring now to keep worries at bay.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle I hope that your appt even calms your nerves more. :hugs:


----------



## jbell157

Fezzle I'm glad you went and got checked out. Hope you're feeling a little better today.

About to drink this disgusting drink and figure out if I have GD! Yuck


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have one very spotty little boy (chickenpox) and im going stir crazy being stuck in with him. I had it as a child so no concerns re baby as I'm immune. 
In baby related news I feel baby most days but no real pattern to it, he is definitely not as active as Isaac was. Still feeling lots if groin pain, especially after walking, which is not good as I wanted to try keep active this pregnancy. 
I was comparing scan measurements with my sister in law the other day, my baby has crazy long legs apparantly, that said hubby is 6ft 4, I'm 5 ft 7.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hope everyone has a great weekend! How are all you ladies doing?

Holidays are stressful but I never thought I would be seriously contemplating becoming a single mother so early on in my motherhood journey! Feeling sad but little Zodi in there gives me a nice kick whenever my mind starts to drift. I love this baby so much! They are the only thing that keeps me going sometimes.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm feeling pretty good lately. Have hip and pelvic pain when lying in bed (mostly). Having BH's pretty frequently but Dr wasn't surprised with this bring my third pregnancy. 

I'm still constipated 99% of the time. Apparently I am hiding the. Pregnancy well (as people have said to me). I personally feel pretty big most of the time.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Nice to see you Silas! Same here about hiding the pregnancy well. Except people usually add "you look like you've just gained weight" which I have very much so in my thighs and booty. 

Do you have any stretches for the hip pain?? I get sacroiliac pain horrendously from lying down so much. Some of them might help the constipation too. Make sure to drink lots of water! Add spirulina to a cup a day to help things get moving xx


----------



## littlelily

Hi, Fezzle, hope all is a bit better now?

Got hip pain too, mostly lying down and just after getting up, not fun.

We have decided on a crib for our room and a 'tiny love' chair/rocker which lies flat for naps downstairs.

Not had a call about my diabetes test and they said they would call within 7 days (which it has been now) if it was a problem so I seem to be in the clear. Hope yours went ok Mama Lion?

Trying to figure out which baby monitor looks good. My hearing isn't very good so I want a good monitor. My sister has one with a sensor mat, camera and all the bells and whistles but it's expensive and not sure we need it. Any recommendations? Would be good to get in a black Friday deal.


----------



## CurlyRose

I can't help you to distinguish between the models, but the BT monitors have excellent sound quality, allowing you to even hear breathing, which a lot of the cheaper ones won't do as they cut out certain sounds. They will also withstand a fair bit of abuse, being dropped from door frames etc. We used to use a variety of baby monitors a lot in my old job, and the BT ones were definitely the favourite.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

The angel care baby monitor with sensor mat was great and very reassuring . We never had any false alarm with it x


----------



## Fezzle

Things are much better today- thanks! She's been squirming around in there more today. I had my regularly scheduled 25 week appointment this morning and that went well. She measured me again which was the same as yesterday on target, and my urine and BP were good. The heartbeat was still with the skipping a beat, but like the midwife yesterday she said not to worry and the heartbeat was strong and not to fast. I have appointments set up for twice a week with her now until Christmas to check the heartbeat. I've got my glucose test scheduled for 14 Dec now too- it's a two hour one and I have to bring lucozade to drink which doesn't seem too bad.


----------



## CurlyRose

I've not got a GD test booked yet, I wonder if that's a mistake as we have diabetes in the family. My 25 week appt was a bit of a mess though, three of us were booked for the same midwife at the same time due to a computer glitch. I saw a perfectly friendly midwife, but there was a lack of continuity about it all. Next appointment is mid December, with the midwife I cried on when I was really wobbly, so I'm a little nervous about that!


----------



## KalonKiki

Just wanted to pop in real quick to let you know that Apaki is team :pink:! :happydance:
Unless the other ladies that haven't updated yet decide to show up between now and February I think that she's the last lady to reveal the gender of their baby until we start giving birth. I couldn't find anymore of the ladies in the Facebook group.

DH, DS, and I are at my father's right now. Happy Thanksgiving tomorrow to my fellow American ladies. :D


----------



## apaki

Hi ladies! It's been so long since I've popped in here.. just seems a lot easier to keep up on Facebook! Yes I'm having a GIRL!!!!!! &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## apaki

Going to go back and catch up with all your updates now


----------



## bombshellmom

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American ladies, here! Mine isn't going too well, but hopefully everyone else is having a better time!


----------



## Left wonderin

Happy thanksgiving my American friends :) hope your all eating lovely food and relaxing with family :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Fezzle, great news about your MW appt. Glad baby's heart is doing ok and they are wriggling around in there :~) If it helps, I have an irregular heartbeat but no indication of any valvular problem. It's so hard not to worry about anything that comes up. Guess that just comes with the motherly territory.

Mama Duck, hmmm perhaps call and ask about it? Sounds like they were a little frazzled that day! In the US the latest they recommend doing it is 28 weeks. I have mine booked for Dec 11th at 28+2. What's this about crying on a midwife??

Apaki, congrats on team pink!! :~) I wonder if we can even out the score a little bit here :haha:

AFM enjoying the beach. Well, mostly the view because the weather is very cold!

Hope the American lovelies had a great Thanksgiving. The European lovelies do you still participate in Black Friday? Thought I had heard that somewhere. And Australian/NZ lovelies enjoy the great weather! Would love that more than this below freezing nonsense


----------



## AMP1117

Hello ladies. Hubby's surgery went well, he is home recovering. Its been a stressful week and I am glad it is over. Ate waaaaayyyy too much yesterday for Thanksgiving, but it was delicious :happydance: Lo was squirming away probably due to the crushing weight of all the food I ate:blush: I hope all of my fellow American ladies had a wonderful day and that everyone is doing well. This weekend I will finish decorating for Christmas and tending to dd and dh. Have a great weekend!:flower:


----------



## jbell157

Today Amazon is having amazing sales on graco and 40% off Bob and Britax.


----------



## KalonKiki

Happy V Day to me! :happydance:

Angela I'm glad that your husband's surgery went well and I hope that he has a speedy recovery. :flower:

We had a great Thanksgiving. We're going home tomorrow but I got to see my grandparents and one aunt and uncle and it's been great spending time with my dad. DS loves his Papa. <3
My step-mom took me shopping yesterday so I got 2 new maternity sweaters and a bunch of clothes for Thea. She had also done some previous shopping so Thea is good on newborn clothes now and has a few in other sizes as well.


----------



## CurlyRose

Daisy, I'd debated calling them, perhaps I will do so, I just don't want to seem like a worrier I guess! Also the crying was when I was feeling very low, I was expecting a different midwife too, it just got on top of me a little, so I sobbed at her for over half an hour, whoops.


----------



## Buttercup84

jbell, I can totally understand wanting to stay home on xmas day. We're visiting my parents and sister for dinner, partly as my mum always cooks (me and my sister help) and it saves me the hassle of doing the lion's share of it at home with 2 small children, plus she does a better xmas dinner than me anyway :winkwink: However, we're not under any pressure to go and they'd understand if we wanted to stay at home instead. As far as other holiday plans go my OH's parents are divorced so we visit his mum on xmas eve and have Chinese takeout and then his dad's family and great grandparents on boxing day and go out to a local restaurant for a meal. My aunt normally has a get together with more family between boxing day a new year aswell!
Fezzle, good to hear you're having regular monitoring now after your scare with the heartbeat. Fc baby girl will continue to grow healthy and strong in there :)
Daisy, I hope you're doing OK. You'll be an amazing mother whether that's in a partnership or going it alone :hugs:
Lily, we had the Angelcare (same one) for both girls as OH wanted one with a sensor mat and it's been great so we'll use it for this one aswell but we also bought a BT for OH's sister and she's been really happy with that too. It doesn't have a mat but it does have good sound quality and a nice lullaby function which you can activate from the parent unit :)
Congrats on team pink apaki!
Hope you US ladies all had a lovely Thanksgiving and those who participated in black Friday got some good bargains :thumbup: Schuh had a sale on so I got myself some shoes for xmas (I tend to just buy my own xmas gifts and OH and my parents just give me the money!) and some summer sandals for both girls. I also managed to get my towels and frying pan from Debenhams :thumbup: Ooh and i've very nearly finished my xmas shopping, just some food gifts to get and that's it! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm extremely irritable this last week ... Anyone else ???? My poor oh


----------



## jbell157

Black Friday accomplished! I saved $500 on a new mattress! I also have all my Christmas shopping for Sam and DH done and didn't even have to leave the house! BAM!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Left wonderin said:


> I'm extremely irritable this last week ... Anyone else ???? My poor oh

Yes!! I've been snapping at hubs over the dumbest things. Thank goodness for the men who put up with us!


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Buttercup and Dawn. Which Angel care do you recommend?

Bought a few black Friday things, mostly Christmas presents but also a new born cocoon for our pram (as we aren't having a carry cot) and some wall stickers for the nursery- both half price at mamas and papas. Love a bargain!


----------



## Buttercup84

Our Angelcare is the AC401 :)


----------



## bombshellmom

.hopeful.one. said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> I'm extremely irritable this last week ... Anyone else ???? My poor oh
> 
> Yes!! I've been snapping at hubs over the dumbest things. Thank goodness for the men who put up with us!Click to expand...

my DH and I have been arguing as well - I'm annoyed and irritated with his constant gaming. he doesn't sleep anymore, he doesn't spend time with me, he doesn't help with the puppy HE wanted. i have to give her away for my sanity. my temper has not been good, my patience with my daughter hasn't been good and it is due to all of this stress. DH spends money like wild, and we're left with overdrafts. I'm breaking down


----------



## allforthegirl

I have my days that I can lose my $h*t on a drop of a hat, specially with my boys getting ready for school and such. My DH well I have gotten good at ignoring him when he wants to just sit in front of his game....It has been a long battle with his gaming....

I have been suffering really bad with a sinus cold.....it just feels like it is getting worse with each day. I just want to take something stronger....I have been doing sinus cleanses, taking a little bit extra vitC, tylenol, and drinking hot water and honey. If I am stilling getting worse I will be going into the Dr for something. 

Anyone else's hips sore? Mine are horrible now, but I was at work yesterday and was on my feet more often than usual.


----------



## AMP1117

I had a bit of a scary episode this morning. I was standing at the counter at work, just standing there writing something and all of a sudden I felt like I couldn't get enough air. I felt lightheaded and sitting down didn't really help unless I leaned forward a bit. Finally after like 10 minutes it went away but it was scary. Anyone else have anything similar happen?


----------



## CurlyRose

Allforthegirl - yes to hip pain, started up last week, not pleasant at all.

I'm not irritable, but seem to be more irritating than normal, somehow I seem to be really blunt and keep upsetting people - whoops!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That sounds scary, never experienced it. Are you maybe over tired or possibly coming down with something. If it happens again definitely talk with a dr about it x x 





AMP1117 said:


> I had a bit of a scary episode this morning. I was standing at the counter at work, just standing there writing something and all of a sudden I felt like I couldn't get enough air. I felt lightheaded and sitting down didn't really help unless I leaned forward a bit. Finally after like 10 minutes it went away but it was scary. Anyone else have anything similar happen?


----------



## mewolkens

AMP, I've been having some light headed spells, but I think it's because my blood pressure has gone down 20 points in a month. Pregnancy is weird.

On a happy note, I've started on Magnesoum supplements and I've gone from having 20+ bh a day to only 5 or 6. I feel sooo much better.


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> I had a bit of a scary episode this morning. I was standing at the counter at work, just standing there writing something and all of a sudden I felt like I couldn't get enough air. I felt lightheaded and sitting down didn't really help unless I leaned forward a bit. Finally after like 10 minutes it went away but it was scary. Anyone else have anything similar happen?

If you are standing for a bit and not moving sometimes the blood goes down to our legs and has troubles getting back up so it can cause us to be lightheaded. Best way to fix that is to lay down with your legs above your heart. Scary but normal. I get like that at times where I can't even lift my hands above my head without my BP to drop and I feel light headed. Even my belly will feel like it is 100 pounds out of nowhere too. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP that sounds very scary and intense! Like allforthegirl said it's just the blood having a hard time traveling back to the heart and pooling in your extremities. Sometimes I will be sitting and suddenly feel the need to breathe very deeply but never like I can fill my lungs. That might also be the baby pressing against your diaphragm which could compensate lung capacity...

mewolkens I have heard that magnesium can help with BH and cramps. It's also really good for sleep and bones. Glad you found something natural that works for you, that's got to be a huge relief.

AFM, OH and I are on an extended break. Going to take some time to recollect myself walking around the woods and listening to music (staying at my mom's house again). Just need some time to focus on how much I love this baby. Too much stress about our living situation to the point when we came back home from the beach I just started bawling. Feeling a little disheveled and uncertain about a lot of things and just need some space to reorganize.


----------



## littlelily

Oh ladies, it doesn't sound too happy in here. Hope hormones, aches and pains and stressful situations calm down soon. 

Had really achey hips too. Not pleasant but ok.


----------



## AMP1117

Hasn't happened again since. I talked to my cousin and she said this happened to her a few times when she was pregnant with her son. Sometimes it was low blood pressure, others it was because he was literately nestled up into her lung! (sonogram proved it)



Dawnlouise30 said:


> That sounds scary, never experienced it. Are you maybe over tired or possibly coming down with something. If it happens again definitely talk with a dr about it x x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of a scary episode this morning. I was standing at the counter at work, just standing there writing something and all of a sudden I felt like I couldn't get enough air. I felt lightheaded and sitting down didn't really help unless I leaned forward a bit. Finally after like 10 minutes it went away but it was scary. Anyone else have anything similar happen?Click to expand...


----------



## AMP1117

On a happy note hubby finally got to feel this little monkey last night:thumbup: At first he was being just as uncooperative as his sister was. I would grab hubby's hand when she was going nuts and as soon as I would put his hand there she would stop. I was 8 months before he ever felt her. Last night lo was kicking up a storm in bed and sure enough when hubby's hand was on my tummy he stopped! But then 5 minutes later there was a gentle movement (I think it was his toes) but hubby said he definetly felt it :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MamaFox sorry about your hip! It's a constant battle over here, between hip and neck pain.

AMP Oh that is so great! It's just the sweetest thing when OH can feel the baby kicking. Sometimes I like to think that they are saying hi to daddy :)


----------



## Fezzle

AMP- that is great! DH still hasn't felt her but never leaves his hand there for long.

DH was really irritating me last week and this weekend. I think we have different fears about what this baby means- for him, it means less time where he can have quiet, relaxing time around the house, and for me it means less time going out to visit friends and going out to the cinema and talks. So since DH has been busy with work, he's been cancelling things to protect his relaxing around the house time, meaning I'm just stuck in the house- which is what I feel like I will be for the next year! Friday he knew he had to bring home work so we cancelled game night with friends, when I later found out it wasn't due until Monday and he just wanted to get it done Friday night so he could relax all weekend. We had an argument about it all this weekend because we knew we had to go to Ikea either Wed or Thurs this week and seemed to think it was reasonable that I turn down plans with a friend on Thurs because he wanted to sit in and watch football on Wed, but we resolved things. 

I am feeling a lot more tired and uncomfortable now, but after last week's scare, I feel like as long as she's ok, I can put up with whatever, so overall happy, especially when I feel her moving!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP - YES!!!!! I've had those issues too, and relatively often. I went to see the doctor for it. For me, it always happens in the morning. I get dizzy, out of breath (like I can't get enough air), my heart/pulse pound and race so quickly, I feel so weak, like I can barely lift my arms (or my daughter/anything I'm carrying at the moment), I feel and slightly nauseated. 

My doctor said quite a few things to me... I'll try to remember them all...

1. Be really good about prenatals (I haven't been... I forget a lot).
2. REST. It's hard with a toddler, but try. You can't do everything you're used to.
3. Eat a well balanced meal. If you eat a carb heavy breakfast, this is more likely to happen. Eat protein and fruit/veg with it. (I feel SO much better when eating eggs, bacon, fruit, etc. TOGETHER at breakfast, rather than JUST having a bowl of cereal). 
4. In my case, I may be anemic. They will be testing me for that at my next appointment. In the meantime, I'm advised to eat iron-rich foods (red meats, leafy greens, etc). 
5. Take it slow in the morning & drink lots of water. Your body is slightly dehydrated from sleeping/lack of drinking water all night, so this can happen with pregnancy.
6. Possibility of coming down with a cold (which I was when I went in). It can really take a toll on you and be a factor in these symptoms. 

I feel like there was more... she told me SO MUCH.... I'll add to the list if I can remember more, lol. I've had this happen at least 12 times or so. It's scary! (Especially the heart pounding & not being able to get enough air!) :flower:


----------



## CurlyRose

GTT tomorrow, I had to phone earlier in the week to ask if they meant to test me, turns out they did. Thing is, it doesn't start until 945, I am going to be savage without eating for that long. Going to take my own lucozade in the hope they'll let me use that too, as I don't do orange flavoured things.


----------



## Buttercup84

I haven't had hip pain with this pregnancy but some days I feel like my pelvic area/pubic bone in particular is going to split in 2! :wacko: Guessing it's related to baby's position cos I can definitely tell they're moving up and down a lot in there, some days the bottom of my bump feels soft and others I feel like baby will fall out :haha:
AMP, I haven't experienced that but I hope what you felt was a one off. Sounds scary :hugs: Made me laugh what you said about your babies stopping moving when DH touched your belly though as my girls were exactly the same! This one however seems to move for anyone, DD1 loves feeling the baby 'boof' her :haha:
mewolkens, I didn't know magnesium was good for warding off BH. I got them SO badly in my last pregnancy but this time they seem to be staying away so far. Will keep the magnesium idea in mind for if they do get bad again though :thumbup:
:hugs: Daisy, hope your time staying with your mum is beneficial. The rest of our pregnancies are going to fly by so fast and you definitely need the remaining time to be as stress free as possible :flower:
Curly, hope your GTT goes well and that you're allowed your lucozade. The orange drink was pretty gross, especially as you have to drink it quite quickly :dohh:
I'm 27 weeks today :happydance: My 3D scan is on Sunday, so excited to see this little one's face :cloud9: I see the midwife again next week aswell so if i'm measuring large again i'm going to push for a growth scan, or even if i'm not to be honest! I was very close to the criteria for qualifying for them anyway (high BMI and having 2 previous large babies) so hopefully she won't think i'm just after an extra scan!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Curly! Mine is at 9, so I'm planning on sleeping as late as possible beforehand, but I am not looking forward to the hunger! Though actually I'm not a big eater in the morning. 9:45 sounds much worse though! Is yours two hours? I'm supposed to bring lucozade for mine, so that shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Left wonderin

Had mine today , had to be in the hospital for 7.30 and fasting from 8pm last night !! Ws starving !!!! No call from them this pm so looks like I'm in the clear :) bought my first few baby bits today :)


----------



## Fezzle

How exciting! What did you get?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm clothes lol...... I only intended on picking up one little thing just to make a start but ended up with 4 little outfits :) too cute to leave behind !! 3. Newborn size and one 0-3 months. They have such lovely things for girls :) also picked up some vests :) 

Now thatsit till January sales !!!!!!


----------



## CurlyRose

Fezzle, the fact that you had to bring lucozade is good news for my being allowed mine, we aren't far from each other either, so maybe my trust will have been influenced by yours! 

I have to go straight to work after mine too, and then it's my works christmas meal in the evening, such a weird day.


----------



## mewolkens

My midwife told me to eat normally before the GTT, but I've seen a lot of people say that can sway it positive, even if you're fine. Any ideas? I don't have mine for 3 more weeks.


----------



## KalonKiki

When I was pregnant with DS I was told that I was allowed to eat before the GTT so I did. I ended up having to take the 3 hour (fasted for that one for just in case) and was perfectly fine. This time I'm fasting before the GTT so that hopefully I don't have to take it again.


----------



## Fezzle

I was told not to eat from 10pm the night before the test, but I could have water, black tea or black coffee.


----------



## CurlyRose

We don't do the short one in the uk, only the longer one, so that's why we fast. Also I suspect they like t have your HB1ac as you're there already, and hat can only be accurately taken from a fasting blood test. My area use the generic glucose drink, it was not at all pleasant, just wolfed down lunch and now off to work, joyful.

Also, as an aside, I still had heartburn before even having the glucose drink, how ridiculous is that?


----------



## allforthegirl

We have to fast too here. So I was told for fasting it is 12 hours to your test you have nothing to eat. So if you are testing early like 6am then nothing to eat or drink but water after 6pm..... I'd advise if you get a choice, like me (we have a walk in lab), not to wait too long in the morning to get it done.....I was starving and not feeling well at all doing the test.


----------



## littlelily

Hi lovely ladies,

Wow, lots of us having GTT tests. Do you think they are just testing more people these days?

Nothing back from mine,so I think I'm in the clear.

Very tired this week and still got achey hips but finally in 3rd tri which is great :)
My sister is due in 10 days with her second baby. So excited for her. She is so lucky though, they have a lovely midwife led birth centre in Bristol, set up like a hotel and all for free. No such choice in Sheffield, oh well.

Start my NCT classes on 17th Dec and am excited to go and find out all my options.

Look after yourselves ladies x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MamaFox, feels good to finally be in that last stretch! Are we due date buddies or just close? I'm due on the 2nd but I think I will be going in early.

My hips have been bothering me too. Am able to pop them back into place but they settle out of place pretty easily during the day.

GTT is on the 11th and I will be 28+2. Don't know if I am getting any of these drinks you ladies have mentioned. MW told me at the last appointment it was a solution with a known amount of sugar in it. No overnight fasting either, just have to eat more than 2 hrs before the appointment

Babe did something really weird last night! Usually they are lying in the middle or lower in my womb. Well I was meditating last night on my back and I swear they were stretching out their whole body in there with their butt pushing up against my diaphragm on the right side. I could feel their little fingers or toes swishing around my cervix--what a bizarre feeling!

Anyway I did some forward bends and twists and they were really comfortable where they were so I just let them stay there. Felt like I was able to communicate with my baby last night through meditation. She just reassured me that she's going to find her way out of there OK, she's healthy and really looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## AMP1117

DD was able to feel her baby brother :) I had her on her changing table putting her pjs on and she was looking at my belly. I try to encourage her to talk to the baby and sometimes she will even kiss my belly. This time I took her hand and put it there and he kicked better for her than for his daddy! She had this big grin on her face. The other night I told her she could talk to the baby and she waved at my belly (without saying anything:wacko:) So cute! Cant believe 3rd tri is here!


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy crap !! The third tri for some of you already !!!!! I've 2 weeks to go .. Where has the time gone !!!! Seriously its flown by !!! I CANNOT WAIT till all the labour watches start :) such an exciting time :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP, lovely story about your LO! That's so sweet that they are excited about having a little brother :flow:

Left wondering, can't believe it either!! Seems like just yesterday I was peeing on a stick... Trying to enjoy as much of this pregnancy as possible, there's not much left on it yet!


----------



## Fezzle

That is so exciting this group is starting to get to 3rd tri! Today is 100 days to go for me which is very exciting!

Things are really good here; DH finally felt (and saw) kicks, and the heartbeat was normal (no longer ectopic) at the midwife check yesterday! She's been moving a lot the past couple days which makes me very happy!

I was told to get my GTT done because I have PCOS which can be a risk factor. 

Lily- is that Cossham? That's where I went for my emergency check last week and it looked really nice. It's only about a mile from my house too, so would be an idea place for me, but they have said I can't give birth there because you have to be under 40 (and I will turn 40 a month before my EDD!). I think it would worry me though if I did have to get more medical attention because then I'd have to go by ambulance to the hospital across town. Right now I've been told I need to be at the central delivery suite at Southmead, but I'm hoping that if the rest of my pregnancy stays uncomplicated, I can go to the Southmead birth centre instead which is a good compromise.


----------



## mewolkens

Where I am everyone gets screened for GD at or before 28 weeks. They do the test earlier if you have risk factors, but it's mandatory to at least get the 1 hour test.


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> AMP, lovely story about your LO! That's so sweet that they are excited about having a little brother :flow:
> 
> Left wondering, can't believe it either!! Seems like just yesterday I was peeing on a stick... Trying to enjoy as much of this pregnancy as possible, there's not much left on it yet!

Yes we are all heading there very fast but the third trimester will feel like the longest. It will even feel longer than the other two together once we are in the final running , specially for those that go passed EDD. :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> DaisyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> AMP, lovely story about your LO! That's so sweet that they are excited about having a little brother :flow:
> 
> Left wondering, can't believe it either!! Seems like just yesterday I was peeing on a stick... Trying to enjoy as much of this pregnancy as possible, there's not much left on it yet!
> 
> Yes we are all heading there very fast but the third trimester will feel like the longest. It will even feel longer than the other two together once we are in the final running , specially for those that go passed EDD. :dohh:Click to expand...

This is my first so it all has felt pretty filled up. Looking back it seems like a flash, but living it is very dense haha. 13 weeks doesn't seem like that much and at the same time an eternity. Really hoping I don't go past my EDD! Don't want to deliver too early. Idealistically, it would be pretty neat to deliver on 29 Feb :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

Leap Day is the one day that I'm hoping to avoid! It would be the most confusing birthday ever since it only happens once every 4 years. When Leap Day arrives I'm closing my legs up tight and not moving, she's welcome to come anytime between March 1st and March 31st but I'm personally hoping to give birth on the 20th. :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

My own GTT is on December 30th. Where I am (Connecticut, US) it is given routinely. I don't have to fast (although the test is at 9 AM, so I probably won't eat breakfast beforehand). 

I, too, am hoping to avoid leap day! Like Kalon said, it would be so confusing for the birthdays in subsequent years! I also have quite a few nieces and nephews born in March... it would be nice to avoid their birthdays so that my little guy has his own day to celebrate. But, it's not the end of the world if he ends up sharing a birthday with one of his cousins. Lastly, I'm hoping I'm far enough away from Easter that I feel comfortable traveling to my parents' house for Easter dinner. They're only 35 minutes away, so it's not too far, but I was wrecked after delivering my DD (who was born 5 days before Mother's Day) and I was unable to travel.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Any day baby decides to come out I will be happy.... Well trying to avoid March 5th as my grandfather, cousin, and other cousin's daughter all share that birthday. This year Easter is on my birthday so I think no matter when I deliver I will be wanting to spend some low-key time with our baby and OH :~)


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm another spending the leap day with my legs up and clamped tightly together, not moving unless babber is already out! No thank you leap baby!


----------



## littlelily

Daisy, yes we are due date buddies :) both due 2nd March. What makes you think you will be early?

Fezzle, yes it's Cossham. My sister had a water birth there with her son. She loved it, but like you say, probably more peace of mind at the hospital with docs there.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

MamaFox, just have a gut feeling! But part of that could be anticipation for labor and NOT wanting to be over due.

How are you ladies feeling? Baby has been moving around QUITE a lot in there and the kicks are definitely more powerful. Sometimes I worry they're going to knock the wind out of me lol. They are definitely getting nice and settled in my ribs I've noticed. Hope this doesn't last too long!


----------



## bombshellmom

Haha same here with the leap day! Hoping baby doesn't come anytime before March 13th! Anytime after that would be ok!

Hoping she will come on her due date March 24th or March 26th, as then it would be like her older sissy, Rylie came 2 days late :)


----------



## Fezzle

So far I've told that since I'll be 40 years old at my EDD, they'll induce me if I get to my due date as there's some evidence that older women's placentas are more likely to stop working well past 40 weeks. So, I'm not anticipating going past my due date, especially since my dating scan put my due date about a week earlier than it should be due to when I know I ovulated.


----------



## SilasLove

Dec 17 here for my GTT. 

I'm in double digits till baby now, how crazy! But exciting. 

My son was 2 weeks early and my daughter was born 2 days early - so I am not sure how it'll go. I'm hoping to stay at work until March 9th so hopefully baby will cooperate. ;)


----------



## bigbelly2

hi ladies, 
long time no speak!
i decided to take a break for a bit as i was having so many issues and problems....
iv been to gran canaria, was very much what we all needed!!
touch wood and fingers crossed it seemed to do him good too as weve had no hospital visits or emergency trips since returning!
Im feeling loads of movements, i dont remember my other two being so active!
im feeling quite good atm aside from the heartburn which iv never had before. 
still being monitored every 2 weeks, bp seems ok, iv got my scan and diabetes test jan 4th then will be checked every week until labour! 
my mom has bought my pram, iv bought nappies, wipes etc when going shopping and bought a few bits from next in the sale, oh said wel get everything in january....
when is the 3rd tri?
glad to hear you are all ok and my life so many boys!!
h xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Love how festive your sig is SilasLove. We will be decorating the house today so I am very excited about that.

Everyone is talking about their GTT and I won't know when mine is until my next Dr appt next week....this week I go for more testing but not the GTT....


----------



## littlelily

Hi big belly, we missed you. Glad you had a relaxing holiday and baby is staying strong.

3rd trimester is from 27 weeks.


----------



## KalonKiki

Glad you're doing well Bigbelly, it's good to see you back. :hugs:

I have to go into the hospital for my GTT apparently so I guess I can just go in whenever I get the chance. DH will have to drive me though so it will probably be at least next weekend.


----------



## littlelily

How much movement are you ladies feeling? I Feel him every day but some days more than others. Is that normal? Not to have a pattern yet? A little worried.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mama Fox I wouldn't worry just yet....my little guy does quite have a schedule just yet. I am sure he does it is just that he isn't always making movements we can feel all the time. There is still so much room for them to move around and move without us noticing yet. Another 4 weeks or so we will notice more of a difference. Plus he is growing and sleeping so much during spurts....you will notice the same when out in our arms :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Mama Fox sometimes it seems like they are on a schedule, but other days I kind of question it. Usually around 9:15 they start squirming around in there and will kick a little here and there for about an hour hour and a half. Then not much else other than some wriggles. Afternoon to evening is when they really become active, but sometimes they kick for several hours or a little bit here and there, then nothing.

Think as long as you are feeling movements that are as strong as usual at this point then you are ok! Also, something to think about, I have been getting used to movements that don't right away seem like movements. Any tingling sensation by my cervix or pressure under my ribs all count as movements believe it or not!

How is everyone doing? Christmas is fast approaching, OH has one week left in classes until he's a free man (somewhat!). Anyone getting nosebleeds/bloody boogies from the weather turning?


----------



## Left wonderin

Movment for me had not yet settled Into a recognisable pattern. Some days are way more a time than others , I'm guessing growth spurts ? Yesterday was an active day .. Today not so much so far .


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Movements here are hit and miss. Often notice more at night, can go all day with no noticeable movements. He normally gets active when I go to bed, typical! But definitely no pattern at all to it yet. 
I can't remember from Isaac when I was consistently feeling movement. 
I should really check the count the kicks website as I think that tells you more info re movements x x x


----------



## littlelily

Thanks ladies, a bit more active today. Trying to notice a bit more today.

Painted baby room today and bought a lovely second hand gliding nursing chair yesterday. Just crib, cot and baby monitor to get.

How is everyone?


----------



## Buttercup84

Lol my due date is leap day but with the girls both being late (12 and 14 days and both were induced!) i'd say the chances of this one actually being born on their due date are very slim. I wouldn't mind a leap day baby to be honest but i'm guessing an 11th or 12th March birthday for this one. I've actually added an extra countdown to 42 weeks on my phone so I don't feel so down when my due date comes and goes :haha:
Nice to see you back bigbelly :) Did you go for the Doona pram in the end? I saw one when I was out last week.
I haven't heard anything back about my GTT so i'm guessing/hoping that means i'm in the clear since they said i'd get a call the following day if the result was positive.
As far as movements go this one is pretty active but I wouldn't say i've learned their pattern, or even if they have one yet. Neither of my girls ever had a pattern of movement though which was quite nervewracking but thankfully they always moved regularly enough that I never felt worried enough to go in for monitoring or anything.
I had my 3D scan today and it was lovely to see the little munchkin again :) Unfortunately he/she had their arm up for a lot of the scan and even when the sonographer managed to get them to move it they had it back there within a minute! I didn't get as many good images as I did with the girls (especially my first who was perfectly behaved for hers lol!) but I was pleased with them anyway. It was a nice experience and fun to compare the images with the ones of my girls.
 



Attached Files:







201512061039300027OB-001.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1









201512061038100018OB-001.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## bombshellmom

littlelily- glad you felt movements today! we always freak ourselves out about those things! 

bigbelly - glad to see you back :)

buttercup - OH MY!! how sweet! i love those 3D photos of baby!! amazing how well you can see baby's faces, we did the 3D with Rylie and are going to do it again with this bub towards the end of December most likely? your little one looks to cute!!

Anyone else willing to share bump photos ?
Here's 24 weeks + 2 last night after we took Rylie to see Disney Frozen on ice! I feel huge for 6 months!!!
 



Attached Files:







24weeks.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DaisyDreamer

lily, Doing well. Just some hip pain and ankle pain on the same leg! Need to remember to stay off my feet...

Buttercup LOVE your scan pics. Really tempting to go get one myself. It's amazing hoe clear you can see baby's face. too funny about the 42 week countdown. I hope none of us in here go too far past our due date. Starting to think who out of us will end up delivering first? I wish the Dr would just call to let us know the results regardless if it's positive or negative. Always gets me worried that maybe there was some mistake in their system and they think they called me but they never did and therefore I never got the news I was supposed to :shrug: Maybe I'm just paranoid. 

Bombshellmom: cute bump pic! Here's mine at 27+3. Feels like today I'm even bigger though :blush:
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NDH

With my ticker I actually set my due date to 3 weeks later than Im really due and we're only telling people Im due end of march/early April. Not even my mom knows my due date! my girls were both close to two weeks "late" so Im fully expecting it again and trying to stave off the "no baby yet?" comments a little bit longer. 
So my ticker counts how many weeks I am correctly, but you'll notice it has a lot more days left than everyone else - just cause i dont want to sew it reach zero and still be waiting. I was trying to find a ticker that didn't count down at all and only counts up but unfortunately there aren't any. 
I hate the due date pressure, so needlessly stressful and utterly pointless since only 5% of babies are born on their due date and 50% of babies aren't born by 41 weeks (omitting non medically indicated inductions)


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Bat love the 3D scan pics, baby is is cute! <3

Great bumps ladies! I'm on my phone right now so that makes it harder for me to share mine but I do keep them in my journal.

My DS was born at 38 weeks exactly (I went into labor naturally) so I'm guessing that this time I'll give birth at 39 or 40 weeks. I highly doubt that I'll make it to 41 weeks, let alone 42 weeks.


----------



## CurlyRose

Good work on all the preparedness mama fox! I am so unprepared, not even chosen what I want in that room, let alone started doing any of it!

Lovely pics mama bat, I had been considering one of those scans, but finances havetaken the decision away from me now, so I will just have to wait and see!

I'm expecting to go to 41 weeks as my mum did with both me and my brother, so it seems likely, I'm not too fussed about it being "on time", but suspect I will be increasingly impatient when that date arrives anyway.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am pretty sure that I am way bigger than all of you :haha::rofl:


----------



## Fezzle

Here's mine from today. My fundal height was 24 cm last time I was measured (at 24w3d) and today was 27cm (at 26w1d)!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0281.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Love the bump pics! Looking good preggo mamas <3 <3

MamaDuck I haven't done much either. Just the things I know baby will NEED in order to survive. The rest will come, ha.

NDH That's a good idea if you know that you are likely going to be late. Even if you're early it will make you feel better about it on your ticker. Really hope none of us go too far past.

My mom has never gone full term, so she thinks that I need to be ready to go by Valentine's Day (almost fainted when I realized that was two damn months away. Two. Short. Months.). My brother was delivered at 37 and he was 8lb6oz, my sister went at 38.5, and I was scheduled c-section for 38 weeks but broke my mom's waters the day before she was scheduled to go in :blush:


----------



## littlelily

Just trying to be organized because it spreads the cost and the loooong list in my head is getting shorter - need the headspace! 

Haven't bought essential things like wipes and nappies or a bath.

What size nappies should you get for new born? Do you need a bath? 

Experienced mamas, is it worth buying a black out blind? X


----------



## CurlyRose

Newborn come in size 1, 2 and 3, I'd make sure you've got a couple of packs of 1 and 2 if nothing else, most babies will go in 1 for a bit. We will be getting (making) a blackout blind, because baby's rom will face due south and the blind will help to keep it cool as well as dark, essential in our house.


----------



## KalonKiki

littlelily said:


> Just trying to be organized because it spreads the cost and the loooong list in my head is getting shorter - need the headspace!
> 
> Haven't bought essential things like wipes and nappies or a bath.
> 
> What size nappies should you get for new born? Do you need a bath?
> 
> Experienced mamas, is it worth buying a black out blind? X

If you can get free samples of newborn size diapers (if you want to use disposables) then that is ideal. Then you can figure out which brand works best for you and baby. I would buy the smallest pack of newborn diapers you possibly can to start out with for multiple reasons:

1. You have no idea if baby will be sensitive to the diapers and show an allergic reaction.

2. You have no idea how big your baby will be or how fast he will grow.

3. You may not like whichever brand you end up buying and may choose to switch to a different one.

4. Most hospitals provide you with diapers during your stay there. Talk to your hospital about which things they supply you with so that you know what to bring and what to leave at home when the big day arrives.

You can always buy more diapers after baby is born, the smallest pack should easily get you through until you can buy another one. I don't recommend buying diapers in bulk unless you have a small baby (like I did) or until baby grows into at least size 1 diapers (the next size up from newborn). All boxes of disposables have the ideal weight range for the size on them.

As far as the bath goes I found it very convenient to have one. The sling you can lay baby on until he is old enough to sit up on his own is wonderful and as soon as he can sit up without support you can remove it. It also saves water. My DS is 2 years old and we still use the baby bath tub because he still fits in it pretty comfortably and why waste the water if we don't have to? We'll also be able to reuse it with DD when she arrives.

I have no idea about the black out blind but I never had one and everything turned out fine so I'm guessing it's not necessary. Just don't put the crib near a window. The crib should be as far away from any windows as possible anyway due to weather reasons.


We haven't gotten started on the nursery yet either, this is just a busy time of year. We are going to get started after Christmas though, I'm really excited. :D

For the first time mamas: don't be surprised if you don't give birth at the same gestation your mother did. When your mother gave birth is absolutely no indication of when you will give birth. My mother went over her due date 4/5 times and the only time she went before her due date was only 4 days before. Once she would have gone over but was induced on her due date, twice she went 2 days over, and once she went over 2 weeks late. I still gave birth 2 weeks before my due date. However if you decide to have another baby after this one then you can feel pretty confident that you'll give birth within a week of when you gave birth to this baby. It's very common for women to give birth around the same gestation that they did before.


----------



## Fezzle

I wouldn't go by my mom's gestation with me- I doubt her due date was very accurate! Like me, she had irregular cycles and they didn't have things like ovulation tests (or even home pregnancy tests) or scans then, so if they just went by her last period, I'm sure they were way off. I was over a week 'late' though I was only 6lbs 8oz so not sure if I was really that late.

One of my friends just told me she never used a bath, though I got a bath at the NCT nearly new sale for a cheap price so I figured it was worth trying out. We want to eventually try cloth nappies but use disposables at first, so probably won't get loads. We're going to get black out curtains, but we already have them in most rooms in our house. I can't get used to the British summer days where it's light out from before 5am!


----------



## NDH

My mom had my siblings and I all early (we were all born between 36 and 38 weeks) and my sister and I both had "overdue" babies (but since term ends at 42 weeks babies sent actually overdue or post dates til 42 weeks. Mine were born pretty close to 42 and my sister's was born at 40+5) everyone was convinced my sister would go quite early but nope. Mother's gestation really has nothing to do with how long you will gestate for. 
I would honestly encourage everyone to see 42 weeks as being the end rather than 40 weeks (in some countries women are actually given the 42 week date as their due date to lessen womens' disappointment and unnecessary inductions). Be prepared by 36 weeks but don't have any expectations of having a baby before 42 and its much easier to make it past that 40 week point (for the majority of women who do)
The basis for the 40 week gestation theory (called Neagel,s Rule) was based on a very flawed study 200 years ago (often nicknamed Neagel's Folly) and is really so erroneous and outdated.


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmmm felt load of pressure and tightenings of my bump today . Baby moved into a different position I think and also think it could have been the start of braxton hicks . Anyone else


----------



## allforthegirl

I get the odd braxton contractions. Everyone starts them at different times.


----------



## KalonKiki

I've only had one BH contraction this whole pregnancy so far and it was just a couple of nights ago. I don't think I ever had them at all with my DS. It wasn't pleasant but I could definitely tell the difference between it and a real contraction.


----------



## allforthegirl

Always making sure you are well hydrated can help keep them a bit quieter


----------



## bombshellmom

My mom was induced early with me because she had toxemia and went about 1-2 weeks early with my younger brother, with my first I went 2 days over my due date so I agree with Keely, :shrug: it can go either way. I'm expecting to go around my due date this time as well but we'll see :) it is interesting for sure!!

Lovely belly pics to the rest of the ladies!!
I love how all of our bellies look different!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

With nappies and wipes we bulk brought before we had Isaac and have done again. The thought off a potential allergy never entered my head. We brought 4 packs (46 nappies in each) of size one midi, not newborn, but only because Isaac was only in newborn a week these nappies go from 7 to 12 lbs. . I plan to buy 4 packs of size 3 they go from 11 lbs and stock on wipes. I normally buy wipes off amazon in bulk but nappies we use sainsburys little ones, never had am issue with them. We used Huggies for Isaac but they don't sell them now. 
We never used a baby bath before but this time we have got one. (Got it for free) because we think it will help Isaac feel involved in Bath time with baby. 
I would definitely recommend a black out blind , it was, and still is a god send for us. 

Hope everyone is well. I have the midwife Thursday. I gave been feeling very low recently and im kind of scared of what that may mean. But going to chat with midwife. 
I have my GTT next Tuesday too 

Xxxx


----------



## littlelily

Thanks for all the nappy tips and general advice, much appreciated. 

Dawn, hope you are ok. Talk it out with the midwife. 

I have been feeling a little down but mostly just tense and stressed. Finding school quite difficult and on countdown to the holidays, but know they will also mean a lot of running around so...

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks Mama Fox. 
I really hate feeling out of sorts......i don't 'do' feeling emotional, I find it so overwhelming. It would have been my nannas 80th birthday Sunday and since it's less than two months that she died I think that hit me hard. I have talked to hubby, but he's a man lol, doesnt really understand. However he is coming to midwife with me Thursday as he happens to be off work so I thought I should let him know what I plan to discuss with midwife. 
Oddly a lot of my anxiety and stress centres around this babies birth. Isaacs birth didn't go well and im stressed over a repeat. I liked the 'ignorant bliss' that I felt with Isaac as I'd never experienced it before, don't get me wrong it was the best experience if my life in the sense my son was born but I'd rather it not have got to the stressful situation it got too. Again anxieties I need to talk through x x


----------



## NDH

Dawn I don't know what organizations are available over there, but here we have something called Birthtalk where you can debrief about your past births and sort through anxieties and possible trauma. It can be very healing and help move forward preparing for this birth.
Remember that no two births are alike and Isaac's birth does not define this one. 

I would also suggest you look into writing a good birth plan (not a "this is what I want to happen" thing as most people think of when they hear birth plan, cause birth hardly ever pans out to our ideal vision as you are well aware. But a thorough one that accounts for possible deviations and has contingencies in place). The act of researching your options in different circumstances can really help give you a feeling of control when things don't go as hoped. 
I actually prefer to call it a Maternity Care Plan rather than a Birth Plan because really when it comes down to it a good birth plan is simply the expectation that you will be treated with respect, as an individual rather than with 'cookie cutter' care, and that you will be guided through informed decision making process. 
I've done quite a bit of reading and respectful care really seems to be the difference between a scary birth instead of a downright traumatic one, and even a good birth instead of a traumatic one as respectful care of the mother can acrually prevent many emergencies from happening in the first place.

Anyway I have used an excellent workbook called Bellabirth: informed birth planning . Parts of it are geared to an Australian audience but the important parts are relevant world over. It covers the how-tos of writing a "birth map" as she calls it .


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you Mama Hen. 

I had a debrief after Isaac's birth but that was 3 and a bit years ago so may be worth revisiting. I definitely need a better birth plan than I had last time. One that covers several scenarios, and addresses my options is a great idea. 
I will look out that book you suggest, or at least something similar. X X


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, sorry to hear that you are feeling so stressed out! Like pregnancy in itself isn't stressful enough. Hope you are able to find a good program or organization that can help you talk through some of your anxieties and come up with a better multifaceted birth plan as well! Totally hear ya about not "doing" emotional well. Same here, sister! NDH sounds like she's got a lot of good info in her post, hopefully that helps you work some things out dear :hugs:

MamaFox I'm also sorry to hear that you are feeling the pressures of school and the holidays + baby. Hopefully you get a nice break once finals are out, yes? Think a lot of us in here are in the same boat feeling low and stressed out.

AFM trying to get some holiday shopping done but somehow have twisted my ankle in the process. So now I'm back to laying in bed lurking on this website all day. Have picked up a puzzle book for myself so maybe that will keep me entertained for a little while, :shrug:


----------



## littlelily

Oh no Daisy, sounds painful. rest up! 
I'm ok, took day off today and called midwife as just feeling so run down. I am going to see her on Thursday and she said she will do an iron level check then.

My sister recommended Floradix for more energy. It's liquid iron and vitamins supplement so hopefully that will boost me a little. Been feeling pretty good up to now so hopefully that will give me the little boost I need to get back on track.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Fox, how much healthy fats are you getting? I've seen on another post that baby takes our healthy saturated fats like crazy. If it's not your iron levels, then maybe that might be why you feel like you're on empty? Eat more butter, avocado, peanut butter, those sorts of things.
Also, Vitamin C helps with iron absorption. AND if you can find it in tincture, ashwagandha root is great for energy. It has long term effects so if you don't take it after being regular for a few days, you will notice that you still feel energetic and focused.

GL hope you get some things figured out miss :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! :wave: I feel so far behind! Just caught up though!

In terms of diapers, my DD ended up making it through two (maybe 3?) of the value packs (88 diapers each, I believe) of newborn size Pampers. The hospital I delivered at didn't give newborn size - they used size 1 and had you fold them down if they were too big. Yes, we were able to take those home, but again, they were so big for my baby girl. 

Braxton Hicks.... I started those around 14 weeks (even though I only had them at the very end - maybe last 2 weeks - of my first pregnancy). I never had actual pain with them though - for me it was more of a tightness in my belly. I'd say I get them at least once per week, and more often when I'm more (overly) active.

As for due dates, my DD was born on my due date for her (after I worked a full day, I went into labor after work, & she was born that same evening). 

For any mamas currently pregnant with baby #3 or more, how did your due dates compare for your babies? Were they pretty much around the same time, or did they really not correlate at all? Just wondering.....

And actually, while we're at it, for moms pregnant with baby #3 or more, how did your labor times compare? Was it really faster with each subsequent baby?


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone .... I am seriously exhausted !! By the end of the day , work and then play and bed time with toddler I'm just in a heap !!!! I don't even have the energy to talk !!! I feel crabby and irritated as I'm so tired . Poor OH I feel sorry for him he gets the brunt of me lol... 
I can't wait for the Christmas break , nearly 2 weeks off work.


----------



## littlelily

Thanks Daisy, I actually eat loads of avocado and peanut butter (2 of my favourite things!) But will look out for what you suggested :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Love all the bump pics! :flower:
I was induced with both my girls and will be with this one if I reach 42 weeks again which i'm half expecting. I truly respect the decision of those who choose to wait it out past that point but the increased risks just scare me a bit. Also I have big babies as it is (1st 9lbs 4oz, 2nd 9lbs 7oz) so 42 weeks is enough for me. I'll be doing 2 birth plans, a spontaneous one and an induced one. DD1's labour was a pitocin induction with epidural so continuous monitoring was pretty much a given but I feel the midwife in DD2's labour made a lot of choices on my behalf because they made things easier for her (continuous monitoring, fetal scalp electrode, having me on back and feet in stirrups to push) and I was so panicked due to my fast progressing labour that I didn't feel properly equipped to question anything (except when she attempted an episiotomy which I refused) I was induced with cervadil which put me into labour so I feel I should have been able to be intermittently monitored. Hoping for a better midwife this time but if not I won't be afraid to speak up :winkwink:
Lily, we had a baby bath with our first as it was bought for us but once she outgrew it I never kept it. For our second we just used a bath support like this: https://www.boots.com/en/Summer-Inf...gle-_-PLAs-_-Boots Shopping - Category - Baby in our normal bath and she was in with her sister from the first bath pretty much so I guess this one will follow suit! I think if I was buying one for a first baby i'd choose this type that fits over the bath edge, looks really good: https://www.pramworld.co.uk/the-nea...=c2cf4e05a2dd9ea36a5522becc50c3e6&fo_s=gplauk
Yes to the blackout blind! 2 of our bedrooms have vertical blinds which do the same job but if we didn't have them i'd get a blind installed for sure, or at the very least blackout linings for the curtains.
As far as nappies go even my 9 pounders fitted size 1 nappies initially so you can't go wrong with a couple of packs of them. In the UK the hospitals don't give you anything like nappies really so it's wise to take at least 20 just in case.


----------



## NDH

Bella my first was born at 41+3 by dating scan (42 weeks by my ovulation date) after 8.5 hours of induced labour (6.5h active stage which i feel would have been much faster if i had listened to my body rather than my midwife - probably 3-4 hours less). i was induced 30 hours after my water broke and contractions were still very irregular.
My second was born at 40+4 by my dating scan but that never matched up with possible conception dates. i always felt i was a week or two ahead of what they said and when she was born the midwives all agreed she must have been 42 weeks. labour was spontaneous - 7h20 minutes from first niggle to birth with a 45 minute active stage.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I guess us first-timers will just have to wait and see what our bodies do! It's kind of fun to speculate, but also a reminder that it could be earlier than planned or a lot later.

Have been getting those burning sensations in my breasts again, anyone else? Noticed that when I express my breasts a yellow-ish liquid comes out. Used to be clear and kind of sweet. This one I can't really taste. My back and hips have been doing loads better lately though! Enjoying it while it lasts


----------



## NDH

The burning (most describe it as more of a tingling if its the case) is likely let down, which is usually triggered by oxytocin rushes. And the yellow liquid is colostrum. Its amazing how our bodies are already preparing to welcome and nourish out babies <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone else struggling with their bodies? I feel really huge and a few people that come in to do their banking at my job have commented that I look like I'm about to give birth, at least near the end and I'm only 24 - almost 25 weeks. it makes me feel bad, I had a bigger sized baby with my first so I'm assuming she'll be at least 8 lbs like DD was. it just annoys me when people assume I'm pregnant (even though I clearly look it :haha:) let alone think I'm DUE NOW!!! 

daisydreamer - I agree with NDH, colostrum :) I also feel that burning sensation in my breasts every once in a while. didn't know it could be let down though? interesting!!

bellarosa - I'm finding it hard to keep up with this thread lol. crazy you worked a full day the day you went into labor with your little one!! same for me with the Braxton hicks.
I also find that I get them after DTD - I had it with my last pregnancy as well but remember it being worse with her, this time it isn't as painful and doesn't last as long. I would get Braxton hicks for an entire day every 15 minutes - no pain, just uncomfortable. It was strange. Went in to ER a few times thinking it was pre term labor, but nothing :shrug:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Bombshell - I was taking DS swimming the other day so obviously in my swimsuit, I now look pregnant as apposed to fat (was plus size anyway), anyway I walked past two women and heard one say to the other "gosh look at that bump", the other speculated that I must be due soon. ....... If only, lol. But yes feeling huge, I have big babies too. Dread to think what I'm going to look like at full term. X


----------



## SarahLou372

When I was at the hospital, another mum-to-be said I looked big for 25 weeks.... :wacko: I don't think I'm that big :shrug:


----------



## CurlyRose

Even the midwives have said my bump is rather prominent. I adore it, plus it's slowed down now so others will catch up, but I absolutely love my massive bump. Most of the time... except when it is causing me a total lack of sleep due to the hip pain/heartburn/breathlessness/backache, but let's forget those bits for now!


----------



## allforthegirl

I also feel huge as you seen in the pic I posted..... I constantly get people asking when the big day is and then when I say not for another 3 months they look at me completely shocked and say something like "oh my goodness really? I thought you were ready to pop!" :sad1: So yeah I feel ginormous. It also is putting extra stress on my hips too.


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh yes I've had all the 'lovely' comments about how huge I am here too :-/ always amazes me how pregnancy seems to give others license to comment on your size when they wouldn't otherwise!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Wow some people can be so insensitive! Bumps are gonna be more prominent the second+ time around and even first-timers can get big bumps because of big babies and different body sizes/types. Maybe they just don't understand how much room a baby takes???? Anyone whose encounter a pregnant woman close enough should know how completely rude it all sounds
:hug: for everyone.

I feel like I look just like a tubby gal, because I used to be really petite pre-pregnancy. So in comparison I have QUITE the bump but it can still pass as the average pot belly. I want the big bump! Love being pregnant and I want to show the whole world what I'm doing right now :haha:

Figured it was colostrum coming out there, but I didn't realize it would come in this early. Yes it's pretty amazing that our bodies even are nesting for the baby! Preparing itself for the eminent birth and subsequent nourishment and comfort we will have to provide. Although the symptoms are uncomfortable, I love every one of them! It's just a reminder of the wonderful thing that is happening right in my belly.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy - Yes! Definitely colostrum, & I've been feeling the burning-like feeling of let-downs very recently too (which I remember well from DD, but haven't felt in ages despite the fact that I'm still breastfeeding her). 

Bombshell - YES! I was asked by some coworkers about a month ago if I would be gone on maternity leave after December break (starting December 24th). I was like "no.... I'm not due until mid-March" & they looked shocked! I also had a coworker tell me a couple of weeks ago "Oh my goodness! I just heard your news! Here I was thinking you were just getting chubby! hahahaha" & I kinda giggled with her... but was really thinking "REALLY?!?!" I mean... if I thought someone was just getting chubby, I wouldn't go TELL them that! Jeez!!!

NDH - Thank you! You're always answering my questions, both here and on FB! I really appreciate it :o) For me, I had my first really really mild cramp at 6 PM & delivered at 11:54 PM. 

I'm kind of nervous I'm going to be "that girl" who delivers in the car on the way to the hospital, since my first was SO fast. Not that I want a long, drawn out labor, but I'd like to make it to the hospital!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So hubby has just come home and told me he only gets statutory paternity pay. It's great he gets that don't get me wrong but he is the only earner in the house as I stay home with Isaac and Hubby earns quite a lot. I think we will be down about £1,100 for the two weeks he has off. Geeeeee that's a lot. As hubby says we can't get those first two weeks with baby back and I know from when I had Isaac I will need him around (he worked for another company when we had Isaac and fortunately got full pay during his paternity leave), but yes we should definitely start planning for that drop. I'm glad he found out now and not in march. Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn, mine is taking annual leave I think... He doesn't qualify for paternity pay as he's only been in his job since November. His old job gave him 2 weeks full pay for paternity which was great but quite a rarity I think.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah it's a shame he doesn't qualify for paternity pay at all :-( we were very spoilt with hubby's last job, I guess I didn't realise that till now. 
Taking annual leave could be an option for hubby, I hadn't considered that. 
Xx





Buttercup84 said:


> Dawn, mine is taking annual leave I think... He doesn't qualify for paternity pay as he's only been in his job since November. His old job gave him 2 weeks full pay for paternity which was great but quite a rarity I think.


----------



## Fezzle

We might end up having our new kitchen installed now when I have the baby! We've got the plan finalised with Ikea now, but can't schedule the appointment until we have the 'pre-installation' meeting and they've said we might not be able to schedule that until after Christmas- then it will take another 7 weeks or so, basically giving us an estimated date for installation in early March. That's is going to be really cutting it close and if I go into labour early, we're in trouble! But- there's not really anything else we can do, so hopefully the worst case scenario is we'll be home with a newborn all day with workmen in the kitchen and eating lots of takeaways.


----------



## NDH

In Australia every dad is entitled to 2 weeks paternity leave and the government will pay minimum wage (approx $600/week?) If the employer doesn't. However I have no idea if DH plans to or will be able to take any time off... He's one of only two employees at his work and the owner is moving interstate in January so they're going to be really busy setting up a remote office and I dont know if they'll have another employee trained by then...

Fezzle I hope they get the kitchen in before bub is born!


----------



## littlelily

Dh gets rubbish pay for paternity leave so he is going to take 2 wks annual leave instead. 

Buttercup, thanks for all the tips and everyone else too. 

Have got a really bad cough and feeling rough but happy to have midwife appointment tmrw morning which means a lie in and a lovely check up on baby. Good luck with yours tmrw too Dawn.


----------



## allforthegirl

Parental leave in Canada, the father may take as much time as he wants but it will take from the mothers maternity pay. So we get a year, and if the father decides to take a month then mom's pay will cut for that month the father is off. Mother can still take the full year, but will not get paid during the time dad is off.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow. I get 6 weeks (only paid if I have enough sick time to cover it, which I should). I get 12 weeks FMLA in addition (unpaid). That will bring me into my summer break, since I'm a teacher. I think I'll only need 6 weeks of FMLA if I've calculated correctly.

DH gets one week of personal time (paid). 

With me taking around 6 weeks of additional unpaid time, that's about 3 of my paychecks we have to live without. I really don't know how we're going to swing it either, but as was already said, it's not time we get back & I'm not willing to leave my newborn & go to work while he's still that young. :(


----------



## Fezzle

I think I've decided to take a year, but officially my ML will be about 10 months of that year, and the last two months will be using the annual leave and holidays/uni closure days I'll accrue while on ML (I get 35 days of annual leave a year, then another 12-13 days for holidays and the extra days when the uni is closed for Christmas and Easter). I'm not planning on taking any annual leave before my ML starts. It is tempting to do the whole year of ML and then add on an extra two months since that will give me a return date right when the uni summer holiday is starting, but I think a year will be enough and would rather not have three whole unpaid months. 

DH gets two weeks of paternity leave (though he does have the option of sharing my leave)- his work tops up the statutory pay. He only has 5 weeks of annual leave and is taking one week at the beginning of the year, but he's also 'bought' himself an extra week for next year. 

I'm still considering going back part time- either 3 or 4 days a week, but I am going to wait until I've been home with the baby for awhile to decide that!


----------



## Left wonderin

Ill take 8-9 months ... 6 months ml ... One month al then 1-2 unpaid . Ill be going back 4 day week .


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Such variations in paternity leave and maternity leave. I guess I'm very lucky that I don't actually work any longer so I have as long with baby as i like. I think we have decided that once we have two I will stay home until they are both at school, I appreciate I am very lucky in this. 

Mama Fox, I hope your midwife appointment went ok. Mine was ok, bit of protein in urine but nothing to worry about apparantly. Talked over feeling a bit low and we will see how it goes over the next few weeks. Next appointment 4th Jan. I then have a 30 week growth scan the week after that. This pregnancy is flying by. 

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Had my anti d today as well as my 28 week bloods. They did an antenatal check whilst I was there and I'm now measuring 5 weeks ahead!! Growth scan is booked for Wednesday so should have a clearer idea of the next steps then. Could be a large baby (not surprising!), increased fluid or both. Or just baby's position skewing the measurement!


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle, I'm planning to take a year to, or 10 months as that's when SMP runs out I think. Also planning to go back and teach part time after.

Dawn, my appointment went well thanks. Bump is measuring 30cm which is 2cm bigger at 28 weeks but still in normal range. My next is on 4th Jan too, we are synced! 

Would love a growth scan but don't think I can justify cost of one right now.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm very fortunate I get two growth scans, that's the upside of having a big baby before. Very lucky I get to see baby again though, just hoping it doesn't look as big as Isaac did  
Yay for being synced with appointments x


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm a SAHM so I won't be receiving any maternity pay but I also don't have to worry about going back to work since raising my babies is my current job. DH is considering taking the first week off but I don't think he'll be able to take any more time than that. He will get 3 months off for the summer since he's a teacher though so we have that to look forward to. DD will just be about 2 or 3 months old when that starts.


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm also hoping to take a year off, 10 months mat leave and the rest annual leave, but I might take more mat leave and extend it further depending on how we are coping financially. OH has two weeks pat leave at statutory rate, which will hit us hard, he's also planning to use the last two weeks of his annual leave to take off all of March to help me at the start :) .
I've started to hear back from some of my mental health referrals, have opted out of the stuff provided by my local mental health organisation (who are also my employer, but different area) but have chosen to continue with anything provided by the maternoty and children's services. I am finding it all really hard again atm, and now having a lot of pain and exhaustion from bump, sometimes I've resented it for a bit, then it wiggles and I remember why I'm putting myself through this!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think I'm experiencing hiccups for the first time with my little man! I keep getting a light rhythmic pulse in my lower abdomen. :cloud9:

On another note, anyone designing nurseries? Anyone with little boys (or girls!) want to share their ideas?? I'm still stuck.... I just don't like a lot of the popular themes out there and I'm still not sure what I want to do for my little guy. I've been on Pinterest, but nothing really catches my eye. In my case, I need something that will go with cream colored walls (we want to keep the wall color gender-neutral in the nursery), and I prefer to stick with tones of blue (baby blue all the way to navy). Any suggestions are welcome! Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

Right now, I'm planning white furniture and a woodland theme with curtains, decals and artwork. Not that I have anything so far! I'm not sure about wall colour, but in general I don't want anything too pink/purple and girly.


----------



## littlelily

We have a blue room- it was already blue because we like the colour. We have bought hot air balloon wall stickers for one wall and I've seen a lovely world map covered in animals print that I want to buy and frame for another wall.


----------



## AMP1117

Im so jealous of how much leave some of you get to take :( I will be taking only 8 weeks, a good chunk of it unpaid. I went back after only 7 with my daughter and I definitely was not ready. Also this time around I wont see lo the way I used to with dd because my mom babysat down the road from where I work and used to watch her during the day so I would get to see her on my lunch break...but she no longer is doing that and my house is 20 minutes away :(


----------



## Left wonderin

This was my little boys nursery ... I love tatty teddy so he was the inspiration :) can't wait to get started on a little girls room ....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KalonKiki

For DS's nursery we did dinosaurs. I'll include some pictures below for you, Mama Tiger. :D

This is his baby blanket. My MIL sewed all of the stuff for his room and painted all of the paintings:


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/121riq1.jpg

This is a closer look at his crib sheets along with a little wind-up lullaby dinosaur. He's old enough now that we allow him to keep a few toys in his crib with him:


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2888tus.jpg

Here's his changing table pad sheet. The pad itself is waterproof:


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/29fdn2g.jpg

Here's his crib with the sheet, bed skirt, and blanket:


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2j2718y.jpg

MIL found this lamp and painted it to match his room:


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2uppx86.jpg

Here's a piggy bank (or should I say dino bank?) that we found at Walmart that matches his room:


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/ztxiso.jpg

Here are his curtains. They were made for the window in the nursery at our old apartment from before we moved here so they're too big for this window but we use them anyway for now:


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2m82wk1.jpg

Here's his diaper stacker:


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/2gx1bu9.jpg

This is a painting that MIL painted for us the Easter that we were pregnant. She made one for a boy and one for a girl since we didn't know that he was a boy yet at that point and she was excited to make something for her grandchild. The name of the ship is "Liam's Lullaby" (we already had names picked out for both genders although we weren't set for sure on our girl name at the time).


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/2zo9amt.jpg

These are paintings that MIL painted to match the nursery. We still need to hang his nursery paintings up on the wall, we haven't done that yet since the move:


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/33wv49i.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/rkdfzo.jpg


As far as Thea's room goes we're renting so we can't paint but the walls are white so they will match with anything. We want to get some removable wall decals and I've been looking up a lot of cute bird themed nursery ideas since I have a Victorian bird cage that we acquired from a friend when he moved and MIL and I are planning to turn it into a sort of chandelier in the corner of the room on the opposite side of the double bed. We're going to get some string lights shaped like flowers and a foot switch to plug in by the bed and we're going to make some decorative birds and things to put in it. We're also going to do a wall mount canopy on the wall behind the crib. :cloud9: <3 :blush:


----------



## Buttercup84

Keely I love Liam's nursery, especially the paintings. Your MIL is very talented :flower:
We didn't decorate a nursery for DD1 as we were renting at the time so we just did a Hello Kitty theme with lampshade, curtains, stickers etc. However, we did for DD2 as we bought our house during my pregnancy with her and redecorated completely. I kept it fairly neutral with the intention of using it for a third baby whatever the gender (if it's a boy we'll switch the pink curtains and lampshade for blue ones) I've attached some pics of how it was just before DD2 arrived :) The decor is the same but the changing table has gone now and there is a small bookcase in it's place (we just use a changing mat in our room instead) Chair is also gone. It's only a small room so I felt like it was a bit overwhelmed with too much stuff. The new baby will be in with us initially and then will go into this room and DD2 will go in with DD1 (she has a bigger room) If baby is a boy the room will become his but if it's a girl i'll probably put the 2 youngest girls in the big bedroom (once baby is a bit older and consistently sttn) and DD1 will have the small room.
https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee382/lizzybearface/Baby21_zpsc813df83.jpg


----------



## harveygirl

Can you update me to team blue? 24th March, thanks! 
As for maternity leave I get 6 months paid and then am planning on taking about 7 weeks unpaid and returning to work in early November. I would take longer unpaid if I could afford it. Can't believe how little time some of you get, especially those in the States, where you would expect it to be a lot more progressive. 
No nursery plans here. Baby will prob be in with us for the first year, so will have lots of time to plan then!


----------



## .hopeful.one.

I love seeing & heearing about all the nurseries!! I will be doing dr seuss for my boy but we are in a one bedroom apartment at least until he's 2 months old so there won't be much going on with it until then.


----------



## mewolkens

We're planning on a nursery with one wall painted as the night sky with stars and the other walls grey.

In other news it's 3:30 in the morning and little man has the hiccups. He seems pretty unhappy about it too.


----------



## CurlyRose

We are thinking a warm dark grey with bright stickers and a bright rug. At one stage we were thinking woodland, but my love of all things multicoloured is too strong! Eventually I will get round to making any of this happen...


----------



## allforthegirl

We aren't doing a quote on quote nursery. All my boys are and will be continuing to share a room. Plus we will be co-sleeping anyways for at least 6-10 months....Zander is still so tiny he needs his crib still (which is in my room), plus he will be just 2 when this one is born so I am not in a rush of putting him into a big boy bed. I am NOT ready for that fight.


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh hopeful I love the Dr Seuss idea, so much cuteness potential there! :)
We've bought a second cotbed (what you'd call a crib in the US/Canada) as DD2 will only be 17-18 months old so even though the new baby won't be in the cotbed immediately I didn't want her feeling like the baby was stealing her bed and since the cotbeds convert into small single beds that last til a kid is around 5 anyway it made sense. We'll eventually be getting bunk beds for the 2 who have to share.
Just a rant but if one more person comments on how huge I am or anything related to that (are you sure there isn't 2 in there, are you sure you're not actually due earlier etc) they are seriously getting a smack! :growlmad: I took DD1 to a birthday party on Saturday and THREE complete strangers made comments along these lines, yes i'm measuring ahead and feeling incredibly pregnant even though I have 2.5 months to go but i'm beginning to feel like some kind of freakshow!


----------



## bombshellmom

loving all the baby nursery ideas! not sure what we're going to be doing for this princess yet!


----------



## CurlyRose

Buttercup84 said:


> Just a rant but if one more person comments on how huge I am or anything related to that (are you sure there isn't 2 in there, are you sure you're not actually due earlier etc) they are seriously getting a smack!

Haha, I get this too, I don't mind the bump size comments, but have started meeting them with "I know, and yes, definitely only 1 and definitely due in March" because those last two bits do annoy me. Mostly then it moves to surprise that I can be a FTM and this big, which, again, doesn't irritate as much. It's the questioning my ability to know what is happening inside my body that annoys me I guess!


----------



## Left wonderin

allforthegirl said:


> We aren't doing a quote on quote nursery. All my boys are and will be continuing to share a room. Plus we will be co-sleeping anyways for at least 6-10 months....Zander is still so tiny he needs his crib still (which is in my room), plus he will be just 2 when this one is born so I am not in a rush of putting him into a big boy bed. I am NOT ready for that fight.

I'm in the same boat Sean is still in a crib in our room . He is 22 months . Was contemplating moving him to his own room before baby gets here as thinking baby with night feeds might disturb his sleep . Are you planning on moving Zander ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> We aren't doing a quote on quote nursery. All my boys are and will be continuing to share a room. Plus we will be co-sleeping anyways for at least 6-10 months....Zander is still so tiny he needs his crib still (which is in my room), plus he will be just 2 when this one is born so I am not in a rush of putting him into a big boy bed. I am NOT ready for that fight.
> 
> I'm in the same boat Sean is still in a crib in our room . He is 22 months . Was contemplating moving him to his own room before baby gets here as thinking baby with night feeds might disturb his sleep . Are you planning on moving Zander ?Click to expand...

We will eventually move him but not until I feel comfortable with him in a big boy bed....We can't move him just yet as the other bedroom is not finished.....it has been an ongoing struggle to finish....not sure when it will be finished but it has to be if Z is not sleep along with baby and I. As DH will also not be sleeping either....and he will be working by then for sure!!!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> Just a rant but if one more person comments on how huge I am or anything related to that (are you sure there isn't 2 in there, are you sure you're not actually due earlier etc) they are seriously getting a smack! :growlmad: I took DD1 to a birthday party on Saturday and THREE complete strangers made comments along these lines, yes i'm measuring ahead and feeling incredibly pregnant even though I have 2.5 months to go but i'm beginning to feel like some kind of freakshow!

I too get this and I am two week-ish behind you, oh and have been getting those comments for a least two weeks or more now..... :sad1: I know exactly how you feel.....The part that gets me is that it will only get worse with the comments the closer and closer we get to the end......I am going to be blimp!!!:nope:


----------



## littlelily

Those comments are so annoying (and rude!) Thankfully not had too many yet!

So tired after a lovely but very busy weekend seeing friends and lots on this week too. Also, we are flying to Dublin on Saturday for a last mini break which is lovely but feeling so tired. Am going to try and get a few early nights this week so I can look forward to our trip and Christmas. Just wish I was sleeping better *yawn*


----------



## AMP1117

So apparently my almost 3 year old believes my belly button is a magical portal to which she can feed her baby brother (luckily its just been play food) but she holds a spoon to my belly button and says "Im feeding baby Michael":haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP1117 said:


> So apparently my almost 3 year old believes my belly button is a magical portal to which she can feed her baby brother (luckily its just been play food) but she holds a spoon to my belly button and says "Im feeding baby Michael":haha:

OMG! My daughter too! She's not feeding the baby, but she presses her mouth against my belly button to talk to him. Yesterday she was pretending to pull him out of my belly button! LMAO! :rofl:


----------



## AMP1117

I cant wait for them to meet she seems very excited...for now lol



BellaRosa8302 said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> So apparently my almost 3 year old believes my belly button is a magical portal to which she can feed her baby brother (luckily its just been play food) but she holds a spoon to my belly button and says "Im feeding baby Michael":haha:
> 
> OMG! My daughter too! She's not feeding the baby, but she presses her mouth against my belly button to talk to him. Yesterday she was pretending to pull him out of my belly button! LMAO! :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yes!!!! Mine too!!!

Just finished reading all of the posts I missed over the weekend! Thank you all for the lovely nursery ideas and photos! Keely - WOW! Your MIL is so talented! You're so lucky! Loving the bird idea too :thumbup: If my DD had been a boy (we were team yellow) we had purchased a dinosaur bedding set. We actually purchased both DD's butterfly set and the dinosaur set, and returned the boy set after DD was born. Unfortunately, that set is no longer available. 

I'm currently contemplating between a whale/sea/nautical theme, a cars/trucks theme, and (surprisingly) an elephant theme. I had previously been trying to stay away from the elephant theme because my new nephew (1 month old) has an elephant theme & I don't want to copycat... but there's a really cute Lambs & Ivy elephant set at Babies R Us which is SO soft! I just wish it had something other than elephants on it.... I love the idea of the cars/trucks theme, but I can't find a car/trucks set that I actually like. And, I'm just not completely happy with the nautical theme. But, one of my coworkers is making me a nautical/whale/sea themed quilt, so maybe I'll end up using that as something to base everything off of and piece together my own set. Who knows.... At the moment, I feel like I'm theme-less and maybe I should just try to find a plain (theme-less) set with many hues of blue, since that's the one thing I do definitely want! :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I got these this weekend at a craft show so I'm already going towards at least a certain colour accent! I like this colour blue (kind of a teal) plus orange and yellow as well, though not sure about the walls- maybe a grey colour and then have lots of colourful accents?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0308.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fezzle, those are adorable! When I was team yellow for my last one, I had considered teal (maybe more aqua actually) painted walls with hot pink bedding & accents. So adorable for a girl! My problem was that I wasn't loving the aqua color for a boy. Despite it being blue, it just seemed too girly to me (& we were keeping the walls gender neutral). Anyway, I can't wait to see pics of your nursery put together!


----------



## AMP1117

So at my dr. appointment today they told me to go by my original due date given at my first appointment and not the one another doctor put in my patient portal...so my due date is a whopping 2 days later:wacko: MARCH 5! They are also putting me on pills to control my sugars and I have a 32 week growth scan scheduled for Jan. 14. At least I get to see my baby boy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP - The scan is exciting! I wish I could see my baby later on in pregnancy. The latest scan I've ever had was at 22 weeks (because I needed additional spinal views after my 20 week scan). I'd love to see what they look like in utero at this point! Enjoy :cloud9:

As for their moving your date... it's annoying. Personally, I've been going by growth at my 9 week scan, which puts me at March 21st. (The doctors have me down for March 23rd, because they'll only change your due date if it's 5 days more or less than your LMP date predicts).


----------



## jbell157

I'm worried about the baby waking Sam up in the middle of the night. Sam still sleeps on our room and so will the new one. How do y'all handle this?


----------



## Fezzle

AMP- I hope you have a good scan! 

My due date is 13 March based on my 12 week scan, and it would be 15 March based on my LMP, but I know from OPKs that I ovulated late (by ovulation it should be 19-20 March), so both dates are actually early. If I wasn't being induced due to my age, I'd fully expect this baby to be very 'late'!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Just had the longest most boring wait of my life whilst I had the glucose tolerance test. Rushed to hospital as was running late, starving hungry, blood test (i hate needles) 2 hour wait In waiting room, they like you to stay close then another blood test. I hope the results are Ok. Now in sainsburys having breakfast before getting little man from nursery. 

Feeling very tired today too. 

Pose a question to you ladies. Would you contemplate a 3.5 hour drive (longer if we stop) at 37 weeks pregnant. It would be one night away, so the journey home would be spaced out. It's my husband's sisters birthday meal and all the family going but I'm kind of hesitant. I mean we would have to take all baby stuff /hospital bag just in case and im not sure how happy even i can pretend to be after a long drive, then to sit through a Meal, then to have a short break before an evening party...... All with 3 year old in tow. Husband thinks I'm being unreasonable in even doubting my attendance there.t especially as I managed a friends wedding (10 mins from home) when I was 37 weeks with Isaac.
I have told him to go with Isaac but he doesn't want to leave me alone overnight when he is so far away that late in pregnancy. What would you do?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, Personally, I wouldn't go. When I was pregnant with my DD, I didn't even go to Easter with my family in New York, because that was a 2 hour drive away, and I was due May 7th.... so I'd guess maybe I was 34 weeks? It's not only the threat of going into labor (because at 37 weeks, you are considered full term) but it's discomfort in the car. 3.5 hours is a long time! 

Of course, do what makes YOU comfortable. If you end up going, I'd research hospitals in the area. I could barely make the 15 minutes to my local hospital - there would be NO WAY I'd have been able to sit through a 3.5 hour car ride while in labor! Good luck to you! <3


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, I wouldn't go, and also I would use the fact that your husband is unwilling to be so far from you as part of how you can help him understand why it's too much for you. I'll be doing a slightly longer journey just after Christmas and it's really the latest I'd be willing to do it, even at 30 weeks I will also be taking my maternity notes with me just in case.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you. 

I also have a 4.5 hour journey after Xmas (will be nearly 29 weeks) and that's the journey length if we don't stop, much longer with stops. However we do tend to stop as we have Isaac with us anyway. For the Xmas journey we leave stupidly early to try and miss traffic so it's not only travelling but a 4 am start too. I'm not relishing this journey much either but it seems more 'doable' than the one at 37 weeks. 
I will also take my maternity notes with me on the Xmas trip, just in case. 

Hubby being a typical man just does not get it. He just thinks I am being selfish by even suggesting we won't make the trip at 37 weeks. ...... men hey! 





CurlyRose said:


> Dawn, I wouldn't go, and also I would use the fact that your husband is unwilling to be so far from you as part of how you can help him understand why it's too much for you. I'll be doing a slightly longer journey just after Christmas and it's really the latest I'd be willing to do it, even at 30 weeks I will also be taking my maternity notes with me just in case.


----------



## Fezzle

We're doing a 3.5 hour for Christmas and that's my last long journey too. If I were you, I'd skip it. It's not just if you go into labour early, but I'm already finding car rides uncomfortable, and also I'd have to bring all my pillows for sleeping!


----------



## SarahLou372

I know this is totally off the subject here ladies... But does anyone else find it harder to name a baby boy than a girl??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, it's funny you say that - I find the opposite! DH and I have had the name Jacob chosen for a boy since we were dating. We chose the name Madelyn when we were engaged. So, when we got pregnant, we were all set with our (team yellow) baby names. When I got pregnant this time around, we knew if it was a boy, he would be Jacob. For a girl, we had a harder time. 

Personally, I have lots of boy names I love... I have a hard time coming up with girl names I love. And I'll admit - most of it is because we have so many family members and friends having babies, so I feel like any of the "good" names were already used by someone close enough to us that I'd feel funny "copying" the name. Even the girl name we eventually agreed upon (Ava) before we found out LO is a boy was a "copycat" name... my brother-in-law had a dog named Ava :dohh: But I just love the name, so DH finally said he was able to look past it. <sigh>


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes, yes, yes, lol. We have an Isaac which is obviously a biblical name so we have decided to go along the biblical name route again but alas there is none I can settle on. 
I did used to like Noah but it's now I the top 10 apparantly so I'm a bit put off it. Hubby likes Elijah, I like Joseph but don't like Joe so if it was shortened I wouldn't like it. With Isaac we were dead set on a name from finding he was a boy but right now I have no idea what this one will be called. All we know is the middle name will be James. 





SarahLou372 said:


> I know this is totally off the subject here ladies... But does anyone else find it harder to name a baby boy than a girl??


----------



## NDH

Dawn I would play it by ear. I wouldn't commit to going anywhere that I would have to travel that distance but if I wasn't feeling too uncomfortable at that stage (and I haven't with my previous pregnancies) then I would go. 

Sarah we always have more trouble with girl names than boy names. We've had our boy names picked out since I was pregnant with my first (we have two names) and while I'm not 100% sold on them dh is just too difficult to discuss names with and is pretty stubborn that those are the names he wants I he decided to go along with them. If we have another girl he'd better agree to the girl name I love which so far he isn't agreeing with is all I'm saying though.


----------



## SarahLou372

Bella - we did the same with a girls name even before we got pregnant we had chosen Chloe Elizabeth! :) but I admit I think the name Jacob you have chosen is a good choice, and his middle name fits. Not sure how my OH feels about the name Jacob he's 50/50 I think :haha:

Dawn - I think all those biblical names you have chosen are nice for little boys.... It's just with us we can't sent our hearts on a name for our boy. Again Isaac is nice and I think my OH sort of 50/50 with that name too. But Joseph used to be my all time favourite boys name, but OH not so keen on it. Noah is quite nice too and so Elijah, however my OH dislikes Elijah so don't think it's going be an option for us


----------



## Dawnlouise30

It's so much responsibility naming our children. I honestly didn't realise how hard it was till we had Isaac and it seems harder this time. I can't set my heart to a name this time. Isaac was always an isaac and it suits him. I am also wondering that with this being our last child maybe I want to meet him before I settle to a name. (I'm sure he is going to be the double of his brother, who was the double of his daddy, but I think I'd like to see him first. ) I fully expect he may be nameless for a day or two.


----------



## Left wonderin

I cannot decide on a girls name . Nothing sits well with me .... So I too am afraid she will be nameless for a few days ........ Hopefully not longer lol.....

As for that drvie at 37 weeks id wait and see . See how uncomfortable or otherwise you are . Maybe baby will even be here ;) lol..... Well you will be full term !!


----------



## CurlyRose

We haven't decided on names for either, but at least with girls names it's because we like so many, our boy name list is basically empty. Hoping we will come up with something soon!

Also, fezzle, for my long journey I am taking all my pillows, not being without for even one night.


----------



## Fezzle

We had a much shorter list for boys- DH liked Ben, which I liked too, and my favourite name was Edward (Eddie), which DH wasn't completely against either. The middle name had been decided to be Stuart for DH's father who passed away last year. For girls, we're all over the place- we started with the top 1000 girls names in England, then got it down to about 150 and gradually have culled it more to about 40 now.


----------



## SarahLou372

We had a really big list for girls to but before we got pregnant we had already chosen Chloe Elizabeth for a girl. 

Well were having a little boy so cant really be calling him Chloe can we :haha: We don't have a list we just kind of think of a name like it for about a week then go off it again.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> Bella - we did the same with a girls name even before we got pregnant we had chosen Chloe Elizabeth! :) but I admit I think the name Jacob you have chosen is a good choice, and his middle name fits. Not sure how my OH feels about the name Jacob he's 50/50 I think :haha:
> 
> Dawn - I think all those biblical names you have chosen are nice for little boys.... It's just with us we can't sent our hearts on a name for our boy. Again Isaac is nice and I think my OH sort of 50/50 with that name too. But Joseph used to be my all time favourite boys name, but OH not so keen on it. Noah is quite nice too and so Elijah, however my OH dislikes Elijah so don't think it's going be an option for us

Sarah, Chloe Elizabeth is a beautiful name! Hang onto it for the next baby?? 

Thank you! It's kinda "funny," because when we were pregnant with my DD, our boy name was Jacob Michael.... (Michael is my brother's name). But, we didn't share middle names with my siblings, because I didn't want my sister to be sore about it, since our girl name didn't include her name... so then my sister got pregnant, with a boy, and named him Jayce Michael. Jacob Michael/Jayce Michael? WAY too similar! I can't fault her for "taking" the middle name we had chosen, as she didn't even know, but I was a little (irrationally) angry about that when I found out. She had told the family his name would be Jayce Alexander... and changed it to Jayce Michael when he was born. 

As for this little guy, I think I already said that Henrik was my mom's father's name. My husband just thinks it's a cool/different name. Unfortunately, when we tell people, everyone is getting it wrong already. We keep hearing, "What?? Hendrick? Isn't that a last name?" :dohh: Oh well. We like it! :haha: And, my mother is over the moon about it! :cloud9:


----------



## AMP1117

Bit of a scare yesterday. OB started me on Glyburide to help control blood sugar. I was on it when pregnant for dd and dont remember having this type of episode. Anyway yesterday was first day taking it. Felt completely fine tested my sugar an hour after taking it with breakfast and my level was normal. Then 10 minutes later I crashed and almost passed out in the middle of a training class for work. Thank God a vending machine was steps away from the class room and I was able to get some juice. But I honestly have never felt that awful from low blood sugar, my head felt as if it had fallen asleep like when your leg falls asleep and I was sweating and just could hardly walk. Guess I should keep candy with me just in case.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow! Glad you're okay now, AMP! Have you spoken to your midwife about it??


----------



## AMP1117

Yes, they told me if it happens again to let them know. I just have to make sure I am eating enough at the time I take the pill. 



BellaRosa8302 said:


> Wow! Glad you're okay now, AMP! Have you spoken to your midwife about it??


----------



## Left wonderin

Just told today at my appointment that I'll be sectioned at 38 weeks ...... Eek that's only 11 weeks away !!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Just told today at my appointment that I'll be sectioned at 38 weeks ...... Eek that's only 11 weeks away !!!!

Wow so early how come at 38 weeks?


----------



## Fezzle

AMP- that sounds scary! I hope eating when you take the pill fixes the issue.

I'm still waiting for my GTT results from Monday. I'm hoping no news is good news but they might be waiting for my next appointment which is tomorrow. 

Left- wow! 11 weeks doesn't seem that far away!


----------



## AMP1117

I can not believe Christmas is next week:shock::xmas9: I have bought soooo many gifts which I love to do but I HATE wrapping them...still have cookies to bake and clean. My least favorite part is taking down all the decorations....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Left! 11 weeks?!? You're making my heart jump! Terrified over here! So excited for baby boy to arrive, but still so scared about labor again... need to make peace with this or I'll be (even more of) a wreck by the time I'm due! :wacko:

AMP - I know! Crazy! Especially because around here (Connecticut) we are used to cold weather & maybe even some snow by now, but the temperatures have been in the 50's to mid 60's even for the past few weeks! So crazy! Right now, my weather forecast says Christmas day will be 59 and rainy! :dohh: There goes my white Christmas! :nope: Oh well...


----------



## Buttercup84

We have 2 options for a boy's name which I doubt we'll deviate from, just going to see which one fits best if we have a boy. I have about 6 names I really like for a girls but haven't discussed it properly with OH yet, none of them jump out at me as THE name. I really think we won't narrow it down to just one boys and one girls name this time, I think we'll know which one will fit when he/she is born :flower:
I had a growth scan on Wednesday and baby is measuring very large (95th centile or above for head, abdomen and femur!) and I also have a lot of fluid. I see the consultant but not til 25th January when i'll be 35 weeks. DD2's cast off day is on Monday and that's the only day the consultant does her clinic and with Christmas that date is the next one available apparently. Feels a bit unnerving to have to wait so long but there isn't really anything they'd do until late on anyway as the only real 'action' that could be taken is inducing me early or on my due date which can be arranged fairly quickly if need be. I see the midwife on NYE so i'm going to check with her if I should have another growth scan arranged or not. I was struggling to push the trolley at the supermarket today so I think i'll be doing it online now, got to make life easier where I can :winkwink:


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup- my plan has been to start grocery deliveries once things get too uncomfortable! DH doesn't like the idea because when he shops (which he never does anymore- I do all the shopping, he does the cleaning!), he's obsessed with looking at all the dates and making sure he gets the freshest thing, and doesn't trust them to do that with deliveries. But, I think I have another month in me before I switch to online and it definitely sounds like an easier plan once the baby is here!


----------



## Fezzle

I passed my GTT- very relieved; one less thing to worry about!


----------



## CurlyRose

I've felt really under the weather today, nothing specific, just generally poorly. Bump and back are really aching too, only managed an hour of work because of it. Felt better after a nap on the sofa, but breathless again once I started moving. Is this just what I have to look forward to for the rest of the pregnancy now?


----------



## littlelily

Good news Fezzle :)

Curly, hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## SarahLou372

I know its off topic again ladies... but I just wanted your opinions on the name Noah please? Can't even decide if I like it or not :dohh:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Buttercup & Fezzle - I totally hear you on the grocery shopping... my back KILLS due to my sciatic nerve (all the way down my butt into my leg) and I'm pretty much DONE for the evening after I do that on Mondays after work. Unfortunately, my husband refuses to do online shopping, due to the additional cost & tipping the driver. But it's not like he's volunteering to do it either. I told him last time that I cannot buy bottled waters anymore, because I had such a hard time lifting it into the car. He said he would get any big/heavy stuff, but still expects me to do the shopping for at least a while longer :dohh:

Curly, I hope you feel better soon. I think I posted to someone earlier about that, but I get the dizzy/tired/pounding heart/nauseated feeling relatively often. Not sure if that's exactly what you're talking about... I saw the doctor for it & was advised to make sure I'm on top of my prenatals, rest more, take it easy - realize that I can't do everything I used to be able to do, and up my iron-rich food intake (just in case of anemia). Hope that helps & hope you feel better soon!

Sarah, I think Noah is a nice name. It is definitely gaining popularity around here! I work in a school & have a Noah in one of my groups. One of the teachers has a 2 year old son named Noah, and my sister in law's sister has a son named Noah. :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm just getting so frustrated with naming him, I cant settle on anything. Well OH gave the name Noah 6/10 So not has high as id like him to vote but still... :dohh:


----------



## AMP1117

Well this little monkey has certainly been active. Last night while dd had her head on my stomach he kicked his sister in the head:haha: Luckily she thought it was funny


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Cute, AMP!

I can't recall who it was that was saying DD or DS was "feeding" LO through your belly button, (& I had a similar experience with my DD thinking my belly button was the gateway to the baby - she uses it to talk to him all the time) but I had the food experience for the first time last night! She tried to feed raisins to baby Jacob through my belly button! :rofl:


----------



## AMP1117

lol that was me actually. 



BellaRosa8302 said:


> Cute, AMP!
> 
> I can't recall who it was that was saying DD or DS was "feeding" LO through your belly button, (& I had a similar experience with my DD thinking my belly button was the gateway to the baby - she uses it to talk to him all the time) but I had the food experience for the first time last night! She tried to feed raisins to baby Jacob through my belly button! :rofl:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP I have been waiting for that to happen to my L-estO :haha: but at the same time I am having troubles having any extra pressure on my tummy atm. So I try to get him to cuddle with me differently right now. That is very cute though!!

My hands swelled a tiny bit today for the first time.....not looking forward to any more swelling to be honest!


----------



## CurlyRose

If anyone else is suffering with restless legs, I can wholeheartedly recommend the ikea poang chair and footstool, this combination allows me to fidget my legs without annoying OH and I am so comfy and well supported I can even nap. This chair was comfy pre pregnancy, but heaven with my new bulk added on!


----------



## AMP1117

I never had any swelling with dd until AFTER I delivered her...so weird. I had her at 10:03 pm and by the next morning my feet were the size of boats! I did take the precaution with her and for this baby to remove my engagement ring in the event of hand swelling but I leave my wedding ring on (engagement ring way more expensive.) So far I have no issues taking it off.


allforthegirl said:


> AMP I have been waiting for that to happen to my L-estO :haha: but at the same time I am having troubles having any extra pressure on my tummy atm. So I try to get him to cuddle with me differently right now. That is very cute though!!
> 
> My hands swelled a tiny bit today for the first time.....not looking forward to any more swelling to be honest!


----------



## littlelily

Sarah, Noah is lovely. 

AMP and Bella, cute that your little ones are getting interactive with bumps! 

How are you Buttercup?

Curly, feeling any better?

Broke up from school today- yay! Lovely Christmas party with my class and a really fun last week.
We are off to Dublin early tomorrow for 3 nights, just a little break before driving south to visit family for Christmas. Will be nice to have some time with DH away before that.

Went to my first NCT (antenatal) class last night, met some nice people, but was a bit scary talking through different stages of labour. I think I've been putting off thinking about it too much until now. Good though as I think the classes will help me mentally prepare.


----------



## stuckinoki

All day I have been feeling this tight sensation really low in my uterus; below my bump. It feels like a belt tightening or when you wear pants that are too small and you feel squished. 

My hips aren't hurting but this feeling hurts and it's freaking me out a little bit. 

Just wanted to check and see if it's normal with you ladies because my OB is closed already and I didn't want to go running to the ER of its normal. (I also posted in third tri hoping that I'm not alone and that this is normal)

hope everyone is doing well! I need to make some time and catch up on this thread!


----------



## CurlyRose

Stuck, I woke up with a feeling just like that yesterday and it's still with me today, not exceptionally painful, but definitely uncomfortable. Babby is still really active, so I'm having to assume it's normal, but it has me a little worried too.

Lily - I'm still feeling very all over the place, unsure if I'm just tired or potentially brewing something, waiting to see what happens! We have antenatal classes starting in January, I'm really looking forward to them, glad yours has nice people :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

How cute. 

My son doesn't have the patience to wait for the baby to kick, and it seems baby knows when Isaac is trying to feel him as he then stops moving x x 



AMP1117 said:


> Well this little monkey has certainly been active. Last night while dd had her head on my stomach he kicked his sister in the head:haha: Luckily she thought it was funny


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sarah, my hubby loves the name Noah. I used to love it too but I'm less keen as it's gaining popularity, but that's just me. To be fair when we named Isaac 3 years ago his name was not that popular but it's gaining popularity too......I guess in a way that's how names work. I think the Jury is out on Noah, but it will probably be on our very short shortlist...... which currently is Elijah James or Noah James xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Please help girls I need baby girl names suggestions !!!! I'm at a loss !!!! Nothing sounds right ....... Can't keep calling her " she " lol........ 

ILOVE the name Noah :) getting a wee bit breathless these days lol....


----------



## Dawnlouise30

For a girl I have always loved Arya, Sophia, Grace. There are so many pretty girls names x x


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> All day I have been feeling this tight sensation really low in my uterus; below my bump. It feels like a belt tightening or when you wear pants that are too small and you feel squished.
> 
> My hips aren't hurting but this feeling hurts and it's freaking me out a little bit.
> 
> Just wanted to check and see if it's normal with you ladies because my OB is closed already and I didn't want to go running to the ER of its normal. (I also posted in third tri hoping that I'm not alone and that this is normal)
> 
> hope everyone is doing well! I need to make some time and catch up on this thread!

Sounds like ligament pains. They can be uncomfortable while they stretch, as your belly gets heavier. You can google stretches for it and find one that seem to help ease it a bit for you. Some times for me all that works is some Tylenol and sleep.


----------



## bigbelly2

we had chosen the name izzy for a girl, my friends have decided on darcy, isla may, cece and aubrey...
we have chosen romain ellis (pronounced roman) but took a lot of time to choose!

Im still in shock that santa is coming next week lol iv got all my presents but now when im looking at the lists tommy has a lot more money wise but maddy has a lot more in amount and im panicking that it doesnt look right!! Iv not really got the money to go out and get more but i know i will end up doing that!
Anyone else like that with 2-3-4 kids etc?

h xx


----------



## stuckinoki

Dawnlouise30 said:


> For a girl I have always loved Arya, Sophia, Grace. There are so many pretty girls names x x

My husband chose Grace for our little one. Hopefully it fits when she gets here!


----------



## Left wonderin

I like grace :) its on the list ... As is Kate , kayla , Clara , Emma , Emer , Aine ....... Its endless .........


----------



## stuckinoki

We've settled on Grace Reidell Steinke (Reidell [ree-dell] was my grams maiden name and I wanted to honor her in some way. 

So glad the name-game is done for us. It was starting to stress me out that DH and I just couldn't agree on anything.


----------



## stuckinoki

Left wonderin said:


> Please help girls I need baby girl names suggestions !!!! I'm at a loss !!!! Nothing sounds right ....... Can't keep calling her " she " lol........
> 
> ILOVE the name Noah :) getting a wee bit breathless these days lol....

I LOVED Charlotte, Violet and Lillian for a girl but DH wasn't for any of those. 

We ended up each going through the baby name book and choosing 20 names we liked and then comparing notes afterwards. Could you guys try that?

And YES! Out of breath here as well, especially when I get excited, upset, or I walk up the stairs to fast!


----------



## allforthegirl

bigbelly2 said:


> we had chosen the name izzy for a girl, my friends have decided on darcy, isla may, cece and aubrey...
> we have chosen romain ellis (pronounced roman) but took a lot of time to choose!
> 
> Im still in shock that santa is coming next week lol iv got all my presents but now when im looking at the lists tommy has a lot more money wise but maddy has a lot more in amount and im panicking that it doesnt look right!! Iv not really got the money to go out and get more but i know i will end up doing that!
> Anyone else like that with 2-3-4 kids etc?
> 
> h xx



Has happened in the past so we decided to keep track of everything we were buying them. It has helped a bit for us. But I still feel like someone will feel left out :sad1:


----------



## KalonKiki

Bigbelly - Our last name is actually Ellis! :haha:

For our little lady we chose Thea Denise Ellis ultimately but Aria, Brielle, Clara, Anna, and Maya were all on our shortlists. :cloud9:
Our little man is Liam Van Ellis. <3

We just got our Christmas shopping for DS done earlier and we let him open his presents early since we'll be spending Christmas away from home visiting my mother. His play kitchen and food were the favorite gifts by far, he played with them for 2 hours straight. :kiss:


----------



## littlelily

QUOTE We just got our Christmas shopping for DS done earlier and we let him open his presents early since we'll be spending Christmas away from home visiting my mother. His play kitchen and food were the favorite gifts by far, he played with them for 2 hours straight. :kiss:[/QUOTE]

My nephew is 2 and loves his play kitchen and food. He makes play dough pancakes to 'cook' in it. So lovely.


----------



## AMP1117

That was happening at first with Alicia, she then would say "I think him is taking a nap"



Dawnlouise30 said:


> How cute.
> 
> My son doesn't have the patience to wait for the baby to kick, and it seems baby knows when Isaac is trying to feel him as he then stops moving x x
> 
> 
> 
> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Well this little monkey has certainly been active. Last night while dd had her head on my stomach he kicked his sister in the head:haha: Luckily she thought it was funnyClick to expand...


----------



## AMP1117

I have always loved the name Haylie. But of course Angela is the best (my name :haha: )



Left wonderin said:


> Please help girls I need baby girl names suggestions !!!! I'm at a loss !!!! Nothing sounds right ....... Can't keep calling her " she " lol........
> 
> ILOVE the name Noah :) getting a wee bit breathless these days lol....


----------



## allforthegirl

Last night my LO was telling his grandma about the baby (even though he doesn't say anything yet, just a bunch of gibberish), he put his hand on my belly and and said ba ba ba, and did a bunch of nodding and pointing when we said baby or Declan. It was darn cute!

I really like S names for girls. Like Seraphine, Seraphina, Serena. names can be a daunting task, but you have to remember that sometimes even when you pick a name you may end up changing it when you see them. It does happen more than we think. Just be patient with yourself leftwondering when picking a name, it will come to you. <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Left, my girl suggestions are:
Madelyn Grace (my DD's name :haha: )
Madeline (love it, but too close to my DD's name to use for another girl)
Grace (just love it, but can't use it due to DD's middle name)
Arya/Aria (if you can get past the Game of Thrones references)
Liliana (name we love, but DH's BFF vocalized wanting that name if he ever had a girl)
Ava (our girl name for this LO)


----------



## littlelily

Our girls choices were Aliyah, Esme, Florence, Ava, Isla.

Are you any closer to deciding Left?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Love Esme it's a very pretty name. 

We think that our boy may be an Elijah James. It's growing on me and I kind of feel like I need to settle on a name for him as we knew Isaac was going to be an Isaac James from the 20 week scan. Giving him a name helped me bond with him more so I feel I'm doing this baby a disservice if I don't give him a name ahead of birth. 

Completely seperate note. ...... baby is doing loads of rolling around In there kind of freaks me out lol. He is also super active once I get in bed, hope that doesn't mean he is going to be a night owl. 
I have been getting a bit dizzy of an evening and the last two nights have felt very sick but not been sick, wondering if I may have picked up a bug or if pregnancy related. 




littlelily said:


> Our girls choices were Aliyah, Esme, Florence, Ava, Isla.
> 
> Are you any closer to deciding Left?


----------



## Left wonderin

Nope lol....... Think it will be a matter of waiting and seeing when she gets here. She was very quiet today and scared me !!!! Thankfully she has woken up in he last hour or so .... Maybe she was just lying funny


----------



## SarahLou372

If we were having a girl we had chosen Chloe Elizabeth.... But we're having a boy and still can't find a name we like... Starting to feel like giving up on a name now.


----------



## bombshellmom

We're having a hard time coming up with names/agreeing on them and sticking with them as well, left wonderin!! it's really difficult! hopefully you'll be able to find a name as well!


----------



## mewolkens

Anyone else getting stretch marks in weird places? I noticed some new stretch marks on my hips/thighs today which is weird because I still fit into some of my pre-bump pants as long as they're low. I've only gained eight pounds and they're all in boobs and bump.


----------



## Left wonderin

I have caught a miserable stinking cold with a sore throat !!! Doesn't make sleeping any easier as now I'm uncomfortable and can't breath !!! Any non medicinal remedies to suggest ladies ???


----------



## littlelily

Left wonderin said:


> I have caught a miserable stinking cold with a sore throat !!! Doesn't make sleeping any easier as now I'm uncomfortable and can't breath !!! Any non medicinal remedies to suggest ladies ???

Vicks, olbas oil for clearing airways. Lots of hot honey and lemon.

Hope you feel better soon.

Dawn, Elijah is a lovely name and goes nicely with Isaac.


----------



## CurlyRose

I have no names either, kind of hoping that when it's born it'll be easier to figure a name! 

Left, lots of rest and fluids, they are most important of all!


----------



## AMP1117

Do you have a vaporizer? Vicks vapo rub helps me. Feel better!



Left wonderin said:


> I have caught a miserable stinking cold with a sore throat !!! Doesn't make sleeping any easier as now I'm uncomfortable and can't breath !!! Any non medicinal remedies to suggest ladies ???


----------



## AMP1117

Was woken up early this morning to a certain little monkey doing yoga:wacko: Completely stretching out multiple times and I could feel him almost from end to end (I felt something poking down by my hip bone and also up under my rib cage) I think he is getting a bit cramped!


----------



## allforthegirl

mewolkens said:


> Anyone else getting stretch marks in weird places? I noticed some new stretch marks on my hips/thighs today which is weird because I still fit into some of my pre-bump pants as long as they're low. I've only gained eight pounds and they're all in boobs and bump.

I don't have any news ones that I can see but I do have older ones on my hips. That and on my boobs are the only place I have them.....knock on wood I don't get more :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Left, my midwife suggested a Neti Pot. I never actually got around to getting one & trying it, but it's a suggestion! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Never hear dog that bells rose !! Off to google I go lol..... Its going in on my chest I think . I so hope I won't end up needed ing an anti biotic :( LO is quiet too today .


----------



## SarahLou372

I know this is random again ladies but what about Noah Jason as a name? I think OH kind of likes Noah but not sure about Jason as its my dads name :haha:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sarah - Noah Jason is lovely. My hubby also really likes Noah as a first name x


----------



## SilasLove

I like Noah and Noah Jason sounds lovely to me!


----------



## Fezzle

AMP1117 said:


> Was woken up early this morning to a certain little monkey doing yoga:wacko: Completely stretching out multiple times and I could feel him almost from end to end (I felt something poking down by my hip bone and also up under my rib cage) I think he is getting a bit cramped!

Last night it felt like mine was laying across sideways and tap dancing while doing jazz hands! I wish I could see what goes on in there!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SarahLou372 said:


> I know this is random again ladies but what about Noah Jason as a name? I think OH kind of likes Noah but not sure about Jason as its my dads name :haha:

I think it's nice to have a middle name that honors a family member, and Noah Jason sounds sweet. Did you want him to have his own name?? If so, I think Noah James sounds nice... Just another thought! :flow:


----------



## AMP1117

I totally know what you mean! Jazz hands and tap dancing love it!:rofl:


Fezzle said:


> AMP1117 said:
> 
> 
> Was woken up early this morning to a certain little monkey doing yoga:wacko: Completely stretching out multiple times and I could feel him almost from end to end (I felt something poking down by my hip bone and also up under my rib cage) I think he is getting a bit cramped!
> 
> Last night it felt like mine was laying across sideways and tap dancing while doing jazz hands! I wish I could see what goes on in there!Click to expand...


----------



## Left wonderin

Perfect description !!!! That's wha give been getting all day !!!! Like being tickled from the inside !! :) this little monkey seems to sleep all day and then is a night owl !!! Every day I worry as she sleeps and then bingo she lets me know she is there :) 

Note to self : don't worry lol...


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok so the jazz hands are right over at my hip !! She was head down now wondering if she has moved sideways !!


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone else experience this??

Whenever I pee there's blood when I wipe, it's pinkish red tinged and it hurts to pee. I called the doctor but she hasn't called back and now they're closed. Super irritated...

I went the entire day at work hunched over in pain while dealing with stupid needy last minute Christmas shoppers and I was running all over the place getting things they needed, my insides feel like they're about to fall out!!!! I work at a bank. 


I suspect UTI?


----------



## CurlyRose

Bombshell, almost definite UTI, make sure you are drinking as much water as you can, despite the pain when you wee. Cranberry juice may help, but it tends to be more linked with preventing them. Hope you can get to Dr soon too, if it's got to the point of bleeding then you must be incredibly uncomfortable!

Everyone ready for Christmas? I am, but it feels very functional, I usually go all out. I don't know about the rest of you, but I am wishing it were further awayas the next big thing after is babby and I am starting to panic about being a mum (a little late now, I know).


----------



## bombshellmom

CurlyRose - thanks!! I've been resting in bed since I got home from work, and trying to gulp as much water down as I can. It is VERY uncomfortable, oh my goodness. I thought I was going to die at work! At one point I felt like screaming at a customer because all I wanted to do was sit down at least from the pressure and pain, but I had to walk back to the vault again after I had just got back from it. Any other day but today, I would have been fine. I must have sounded like a cry baby all day.


I also feel the same way about Christmas being here too soon! I feel like it just snuck up on me! Good thing DH and I put Rylie's toys on layaway. We got a head start on her this year, but everyone else was last minute lol.


----------



## Fezzle

Left- my baby is sideways, or at least she was at my midwife appointment yesterday! 

I've had 3 heartbeat checks in a row now without the ectopic heartbeat, so we're really hoping it's gone now. I still have appointments scheduled next week to see if we need to continue the checks. 

Bombshell- sounds like you're doing the right thing! I hope it clears up soon and you're able to rest. 

Our Christmas is fairly low key- DH and I are driving up to his mum's today and it'll just be the three of us for Christmas. His brother and family are coming over for breakfast on Boxing Day, then we'll come home and have a few days of lounging around, eating good food and watching DVDs before DH has to go back to work. I don't go back until the 4th, but still have some marking to do. I am excited about getting to 2016 though- we've been putting off a lot of things until 'after the holidays', like sorting out the nursery, getting a new car, and we'll also hopefully be getting our new kitchen before the baby, so I'm ready to get moving on all those things. And get a shorter list for names!


----------



## KalonKiki

Sarah I think that Noah Jason sounds lovely and we're also naming baby after my dad with the middle name. His name is Dennis but Denise is the feminine equivalent and it works for my DH's side too since he had an Aunt Denise (MIL's older sister) that unfortunately passed away due to cancer back in 2010. 

I hope that everyone has a great Christmas/Holiday! :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Holy cow !!! Feels like this little miss is trying to punch her way out my belly tonight !!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Happy Christmas everyone x x


----------



## littlelily

Merry Christmas ladies and bumps! Looking forward to meeting little man in 2016. I know what you mean about scary though Curly. My sister, who is a great mum to a 2 yr old, just had her second little boy 3 days ago. She is exhausted and tired and tearful. Never seen her like this, she is amazing and calm normally. Makes me worry how I will cope.


----------



## Left wonderin

I too am starting to panic a little lol..... It seems soooo soon now Christmas as the next marker is gone . As soon as the new year is here its time for serious
Reparation to begin !!! Hospital bags , equipment , sorting out baby clothes ...... Eeeek. It doesn't help my almost 2 year old has into a tyrant !!!!! 

HELP !!!!!!! ;) lol... Don't panic ladies we will be fine :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm desperately trying to forget the memory's of those first few days with a newborn and the exhaustion that brings. I remember when Isaac was 2 days old my husband just stopped talking mid conversation, he had truly lost the ability to talk properly from exhaustion. We had to wake Isaac every 3 hours to feed and a feed took an hour it was pretty none stop. That said it does pass, you do survive it and it definitely gets easier. 
I'm not sure how it's going to be with 2 children. I'm worried about the jelousy, Isaac will be 3 years 5 months so he has had us to himself a long time. The tiredness along with an energetic child concerns me greatly. I hope to breastfeed this time so I can't really hand baby over. In my mind the saving grave is that Nat will be home weekends, then Mon me and kids alone, Tues Isaac does nursery till 1, wed us alone but Thurs Isaac does nursery all day, Fri alone but at least we have weekend with daddy again. .....its kind of one day on one day off with both children, surely I can cope, I hope. Xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

The way I'm thinking about it ..... Millions and billions of mums have done it before us and survived !!! Might need to let the unimportant things slide for a while like showering , cleaning .... Eating .... Lol.............


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Think we have finally settled on a name. 
Harvey James. 
Not biblical like Isaacs but it is a name we both like, not overly popular and it just feels right x


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Think we have finally settled on a name.
> Harvey James.
> Not biblical like Isaacs but it is a name we both like, not overly popular and it just feels right x

Its lovely :) really lovely


----------



## allforthegirl

My baby was moving like crazy too the other night, felt like I drank a ton of coffee of something. Though we were watching a movie and it was loud so maybe he was listening to it too :haha:

ladies as long as you don't overthink what it will be like when we have our babies in our hands and how things will be we will do amazingly. Just go with the flow, I tried to do things my way with my first two and I struggled so much more. When I just went with how baby wanted things my life was so much more smooth and relaxed. Though with one of them I didn't move off the couch for two weeks straight :haha: As for sleep, you sleep when baby does, at least it is something. The 8hrs or whatever, straight you were getting before, comes in a different form.....:shrug: Just enjoy their cuddles when you have them as the time really really does go way way too fast! :sad1:


----------



## littlelily

Dawn, I love Harvey. Perfect name :)

Little new born nephew has settled a bit more today but just needs to be held - strange for him out of the womb I'm sure. This has convinced me to buy a Moby wrap to keep new baby close constantly at start.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

any suggestions on wraps Ladies?, i never used one with Isaac but think one may be beneficial this time. In preferance one that can fit me (5ft 7) size 18 pre-pregnancy and hubby who is 6 ft 4, not fat but not thin lol. I have tried to research them but it all seems quite baffling. I also need to consider that i dont have tiny newborns so one that is good for a chunky monkey will be great. Ideally i would like one i could breastfeed in too if possible.


----------



## Left wonderin

The world of wraps is sooo confusing !!! I've tried a thing called a peanut shell, then a mei tai . A ring sling too which I found hard . I think ill get a moby this time then maybe an ergo


----------



## Dawnlouise30

confusing is really not the word lol.... there are so many out there, so many styles, prices etc. I dont want to spend an absoloute fortune but equally i want something supportive and that would ideally grow with baby. 




Left wonderin said:


> The world of wraps is sooo confusing !!! I've tried a thing called a peanut shell, then a mei tai . A ring sling too which I found hard . I think ill get a moby this time then maybe an ergo


----------



## NDH

I would recommend a size 6 woven wrap - there are a multitude of brands and fabrics, but something 100% cotton you cant go wrong with. Stretchy wraps are probably more common for newborns, but they can only be used til approximately 6 months and on your front only whereas a woven you can use from birth until kindergarten if you want and do back and hip carries as well. 
A size 6 will give you the most versatility for both you and your husband in the types of carries you can use. 

I also think a ring sling is a great option with a newborn and a toddler especially. It doesnt allow for completely hands free feeding, but you're just using an arm for additional support rather than weight bearing so it definitely makes life a lot easier in my experience/ Baby can be worn upright in the sling and then repositioned to a cradle hold for breastfeeding The tail can be used as a cover as well if you like to be covered.

After the first few months babies are often not as able to be comfortably worn in a ring sling for long periods of time, being just a one-shoulder carry, but they are fabulous for newborns and come into their own again for toddlers who want up and down frequently. 

There are also soft structured carriers - I have only really used a Manduca which I love as it has a built in newborn seat and I can still wear my kids at 3 with it. It's not as versatile as a wrap, but a lot easier to use with a much smaller learning curve. My husband and I can both wear the Manduca (I'm 5'4 and 55kg and he's 6'4 and 115kg without too much hassle - just have to readjust the shoulder and waist straps - and he definitely prefers using it to taking the time to wrap.

If you can, I would look into slingmeets in your area and try to get along to one before the birth so you can try out a few different styles and see what you like.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have tries a couple different slings. I personally didn't like the ring sling....for me I had pressure that I couldn't get away from with the ring. I have also a little star sling, it was perfect for the first month but eventually my back started to hurt. I have even tried a soft carrier, though given it was 13 yrs ago, I didn't like it as my back hurt so bad wearing it. I know though they have changed a lot since then, but still scared to own one. I now have a three piece stretchy wrap that works better for small people like me. The one piece ones leave me with too much fabric dangling. I love my current wrap it is very comfy, and can be worn to the side as well.....i just don't remember the name of it at the moment....

Which ever one you find that you like the best will help loads. If you can try them out and talk to many! Just like NDH mentions.


----------



## SilasLove

We fell from team yellow - although I tried really hard. But found out on Christmas that we are team :pink:!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay! Another girl in this group!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome to team :pink: SilasLove! :happydance: :dance:

I wonder how many more girlies are hiding on team :yellow: right now? Surely there must be a lot of them since team :blue: is currently outnumbering us by so much.


----------



## allforthegirl

OMG ladies while I was sleeping I was getting some very strong, and painful muscle cramps that woke me up, right by my pubic bone and on the inside of my left hip bone......They felt like they were either seizing or ripping....I don't remember ever having anything this painful before :nope: I am hoping that doesn't happen any more....though I have been having a bunch of these lately....just not this painful!

Anyone else having this too?


----------



## littlelily

No, sorry all for the girl. That sounds horrible. Hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## AMP1117

I hope every one had a wonderful Christmas!:thumbup: This little monkey has been kicking like crazy!


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, long time no speak! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and are enjoying the rest of the holiday season :flower: We've been out visiting and for dinner every night since xmas eve and tonight OH is working a late shift so me and the girls had pizza for dinner on the couch whilst watching Home, was so nice to just chill :flower: When it's time to put the xmas decs and tree away i'll be getting all the baby items down from the loft to sort through, in addition to what we have stashed behind the couch, and make sure we have everything we need initially. I want to set the small crib up in our room later in January so the girls get used to it being there. Can't believe i'm 31 weeks, only 2 months until my due date and 2.5 months until baby will for sure have arrived even if I go overdue again. Feels like no time at all!
Congrats Silas on team pink! Did you have the gender in the envelope for a while before you decided to find out? I've had 3 scans where I could have found out and have managed to resist asking but I think if I had it on paper I would have definitely given in!!
allforthegirl: Sounds painful! I've been getting some nasty muscular feeling pains when I roll over or stand up too quickly, feel like an old granny :(
Dawn, nice name choice I love Isaac and Harvey together :) Re wraps I tried stretchies with both girls (moby with DD1 and close caboo with DD2) but neither were keen. DD1 was never a fan of being carried in general but DD2 loved the Ergo. I carried her even in the cast until she had a bar added to it and I would do now if I wasn't pregnant (I know some ladies babywear older kids right through other pregnancies but I just haven't felt up to it) I've bought a Lillebaby to replace the Ergo and apparently you can use it from birth without an insert, though I found a moby cheap on eBay so i'm going to give that another go initially. With my tendency to have huge babies I doubt i'll get longer than a month out of a stretchy wrap so i'll just resell it once i'm done and will probably get my money back :thumbup:
As far as having 2 kids goes, I find i'm winging it a lot of the time if i'm totally honest! I have all these grand ideas of activities to do with them and how much will get done that day but things rarely pan out as planned. Like allforthegirl says if you just go with the flow it's a lot easier all round than worrying about doing things exactly how you want!


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats on being team pink silas!!! Welcome to the team!! :)

Allforthegirl - I always feel that weird muscle cramping in my hips/pubic area. I'm not sure what it is but it does feel like something is ripping inside of me. I also suffer from random cramping or muscle spasms on my calves, and feet. Mostly at night this happens to me, never had it with my last pregnancy. So this is new to me too


----------



## Left wonderin

I had awful muscle cramping most nights with my last pg ... Used to be in agony !!! Not this one so far though .


----------



## NDH

My muscle cramps have just been in my calves. But I am in agony. The cramps get so bad my whole legs hurt for days afterwards no matter how much I stretch, massage, and soak in Epsom salts :( never had cramps like this with my others.


----------



## allforthegirl

I have had muscle cramping in my legs before, they are not fun either. But if I do get these pains I like to take Calcium Magnesium supplements and they work for me. I even take them when my hips get overly crampy too. I also contribute all of this nonsense due to the sheer size of my belly :haha:


----------



## AMP1117

Dear Michael- If you crowd my lungs and Mommy can't breathe I can't get oxygen. If I don't get oxygen means you don't get oxygen....thats how this works.:wacko:


----------



## SarahLou372

:hi: Hope everyone had a good Christmas

Our little man been moving a lot more lately and is getting everywhere like my ribs too... :shrug: 

But me and OH have really struggled to name our little man, and there is one name he likes and as given 10/10 for, everything else as been 5/10 so he wasn't sure about them, kind of 50/50... So I think we may go with the name Charlie :shrug: I was trying to find a middle name for him that's different than James as I notice there is a lot of people who have James as a middle name, and to me I think its such an easy name and fits with most first names. But id like to see if there is something else that fits and not to bad with OH surname too... :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

sarahlou - we're having a hard time naming our little girl too! It sucks because when he find a name we actually like, DH's mom hates it and won't let us not hear about it. Trust me even if we wait until the moment she's born to tell everyone what we named her we will hear about it forever anyway. I can picture listening to her telling everyone she shows baby off to her whole story about how she hated the name we chose etc. Can't please everyone!


----------



## Fezzle

We aren't close to having a name either but we haven't talked about it again for awhile, so it's more due to waiting to find one than not finding one we like. We still have our 'short' list of 40 names that we want to get down to about 3 and then decide once she's born. Although it's good that when people ask us about names, we can just say we don't know and it's true as we don't want anyone's opinion on our choices! My dad has decided he likes the name Olivia and keeps calling her that- it's a nice name but too popular for us. He's just joking around with it though rather than insisting on it!


----------



## AMP1117

Anyone else struggling to breathe? It keeps happening at least a few times a day...then just when I think it may make me panic I'm fine. Doesn't even necessarily feel like he is pushing into my lungs which is the odd part. I have an OB appointment tomorrow and they said they will check my oxygen levels so Im hoping I have an "attack" when I'm there because it doesn't happen all the time:shrug: (I don't suffer from panic attacks or anxiety and never had this with dd and I was 40 pounds heavier when I was pregnant with her?)


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> Anyone else struggling to breathe? It keeps happening at least a few times a day...then just when I think it may make me panic I'm fine. Doesn't even necessarily feel like he is pushing into my lungs which is the odd part. I have an OB appointment tomorrow and they said they will check my oxygen levels so Im hoping I have an "attack" when I'm there because it doesn't happen all the time:shrug: (I don't suffer from panic attacks or anxiety and never had this with dd and I was 40 pounds heavier when I was pregnant with her?)

I do but it is usually because of a braxton hicks. Depends on what position he is in. Next time it happens check to see if you stomach is tight. 

Another reason I become short of breath is because I am anemic. Since I started taking extra iron I can do more things without feeling like I am not getting enough air!! Stairs are the worst for me....specially if I am carrying my LO. Even holding my hands above my head can make me feel like I can't breath. So I know when it is really low!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Hi ladies, hope everyone had a great Christmas. Have not been on here in a while. MW appointment today. Can't believe we go in every two weeks now. Time sure is flying!

Little Zodi has been so active lately, usually when I'm trying to get some sleep--which hasn't been so successful as of late. They also very much enjoy lying transverse or oblique in there making BH really painful. Have also been feeling out of breath lately, sometimes of nowhere. Also starting to feel really big and heavy.

Anyone having any changes in their sex life? Libido is OK--I just feel unattractive as all hell and can't do all the positions we used to without careful pillow placing and slow rocking.
Well Im going to catch up with all your posts. Happy New Year girls!


----------



## Left wonderin

Amp I am having periods of breathlessness too . Randomly .... Its the pressure on your diaphragm I think . And normal !!! 

As for sex ....... No action going on here ..... My sex drive is zero ...... Luckily oh is soooo good and understanding about it . Was the same my last pg . Everyone used to say bd to help the process near the end .... It was the last thing in the world I wanted to do !!!!!!!!


----------



## CurlyRose

I get very breathless as well, I have usually been moving and then sat down, so I've mostly just pit it down to pressure, I definitely don't have the lung capacity I did, I can feel that whenever I try to take a deep breath! I've been wondering if I've been having BH too, there's certainly been something distinctly uncomfortable going on. 

I've had a numb patch at the top of my thigh for the best part of a week now, it changes size through the day, but is rarely not numb at all. Also heartburn is worse yet again, going to try and get some omeprazole prescribed next week and see if that will help.


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer My libido is not was it usually is during pg. I do crave some more closeness, but not sure if sex is what I want at all. When we dtd then it is just not very satisfying for me at all.... I end up just wanting it over with more than wanting to keep going. :shrug: My DH is so wonderful about it. Though I know we are working up to it again some day real soon. Sometimes I just have to just give in and allow him his pleasure and pretend all is good for his sake. 

Well ladies it is New years eve!! I can't believe the year is over already. I hope all of you are blessed with wonderful births and happy babies in the new year. May this year be better than any other. <3


----------



## littlelily

Happy New Year Xx


----------



## mewolkens

Happy 2016 Everyone!

Does anybody have any tricks for knowing baby's position? It's way too early to care right now, but it'd be nice to know. When he gets the hiccups I feel them low, and I feel what I think is a foot in my right side all the time, but I'm just making guesses.


----------



## CurlyRose

My midwife told me at my last appointment that babby was head down, this tallied with what I was feeling, but I couldn't have figured it out myself.


----------



## NDH

Mama penguin if you Google how to belly map in pRegnancy you should find lots of helpful information, including YouTube tutorials.


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh cool, I am going to go look that up too.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm so excited that 2016 is finally here! I can't believe that we'll be on labor watch for the first baby of the group starting next month. :happydance:

The ILs are still in Florida right now but they should get back either tomorrow or Monday so DH and I need to clean out the 3rd bedroom in our house to prepare it for the crib and so that we can start setting up the nursery.

Mama Penguin I've been wondering the same thing. The only thing that I'm positive about is that she's not breech but I'm having a hard time telling if she's head down or transverse and I forgot to ask my doctor if he could tell at my appointment. Mama Hen I think I'll give that a try, thanks!


----------



## allforthegirl

I was told he was head down last appt, but I was sure he was because I feel his feet kicking me mostly in one spot at the top right just under my rib cage. I don't think he is exactly anterior or posterior facing but sideways.....so a little of both. I pray he turns anterior during labour.

Yes labour watch is so dang close!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

As far as positioning goes, when there is a spot on my belly that is smooth and hard, that usually means the baby is face down. Also when I feel hiccups low by my hips that means they are head down. But they are still moving around all over the place at this point. Hopefully they move head down face down by the time I'm in labor!

Can't believe we have come this far already. I wonder who will be the first to go into labor in this group?


----------



## littlelily

Bought a lovely second hand cot bed today. Getting very excited to meet our little boy. Just 5 weeks of school to get through then off on wonderful maternity leave. Can. Not. Wait! 

Hope you are all keeping well and looking after those bumps :)


----------



## Left wonderin

It just hit me how far along we are now !!!!!!!! Holy crap !!!!!! So much to do !!!!! So excited !! 6 weeks to the start of my maternity leave yipeeeee


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Name change again. Apparantly Harvey was not meant to be. This time we have settled on Elijah James....... I have even brought a personalised bib so no going back now lol.. .... It does sit right and goes well with Isaac, it also keeps both their names biblical.

Got the midwife today and growth scan next week, it's all rather exciting.


----------



## AMP1117

Got the news Saturday that my grandmother is dying. And oh yea it was dd 3rd birthday yesterday. Trying to get up to the hospital to say goodbyes (she is in a lot of pain plus has dementia shaking and fighting family members and nurses trying to help her crying out) plus still trying to celebrate a very excited little girls birthday (all on about 2 hrs of sleep) was just awesome. Plus agreeing to watch my cousins 6 kids so she could go be with our grandma (all kids under the age of 10 with twin 5 year olds I am convinced are the spawn of the devil) it has not been a very good couple of days.:cry:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm deeply sorry to hear about you grandmother :hugs:

I have to go for a growth scan today as I went maternity unit yesterday as I felt baby's movements were reduced.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am so sorry about your grandmother. It's doubly hard I think when they have dementia and are confused at being in hospital, its hard to see. 
Your daughter will help see you through the hardest days, I know my son did when I lost my nanna in September. 
Thinking of you. X X x





AMP1117 said:


> Got the news Saturday that my grandmother is dying. And oh yea it was dd 3rd birthday yesterday. Trying to get up to the hospital to say goodbyes (she is in a lot of pain plus has dementia shaking and fighting family members and nurses trying to help her crying out) plus still trying to celebrate a very excited little girls birthday (all on about 2 hrs of sleep) was just awesome. Plus agreeing to watch my cousins 6 kids so she could go be with our grandma (all kids under the age of 10 with twin 5 year olds I am convinced are the spawn of the devil) it has not been a very good couple of days.:cry:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I hope all is ok at the growth scan x x 




SarahLou372 said:


> I'm deeply sorry to hear about you grandmother :hugs:
> 
> I have to go for a growth scan today as I went maternity unit yesterday as I felt baby's movements were reduced.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, AMP :hugs: Best wishes for getting through it.

SarahLou- hope all is ok. Have movements picked up since then?

I can't remember if I updated here or not, but my midwife checked the over 40 guidance and said they will offer me sweeps at 38 and 39 weeks and an induction at 40 weeks, but if I decline, they will do daily checks on the heartrate and scans twice a week to check the fluid. So I think I'm going to do the latter and hopefully let nature take its course rather than being induced. Of course I might not even make it to 40 weeks! 

8 weeks of work left for me.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> any suggestions on wraps Ladies?, i never used one with Isaac but think one may be beneficial this time. In preferance one that can fit me (5ft 7) size 18 pre-pregnancy and hubby who is 6 ft 4, not fat but not thin lol. I have tried to research them but it all seems quite baffling. I also need to consider that i dont have tiny newborns so one that is good for a chunky monkey will be great. Ideally i would like one i could breastfeed in too if possible.

Dawn, I know this is kinda late, but here are my 2 cents: I have an Ergo Performance and a ring sling. 

The Ergo was great until DD got a bit bigger, then it started to hurt my shoulders. But, if you google the performance version vs the original version, I wonder if the lack of padding in the shoulders is the culprit. I'm looking into getting a Tula for this next baby, but I plan to go to a local babywearing shop and try out some different carriers before making a final decision. 

As for the ring sling, I got it when DD was a bit older and liked to be carried on my hip. LOVED it for short periods of time (errands/in & out of the car), but it too has its drawbacks. Because it is a one shoulder carry, it can be a bit uncomfortable for long periods of time. I'm interested in learning how to do a newborn carry in it. (Luckily, I bought it from that local babywearing shop I mentioned before, and they will do what they call "tune-ups" with products purchased from them & teach you how to use it with different children, or if you're having issues, etc.) 

I'm thinking this time around I'd also like a stretchy wrap for the newborn stage, but I think I'll just go to a consignment shop and look for a cheapo Moby or Boba (knowing full well that baby won't last in it past 4-6 months). 



SarahLou372 said:


> :hi: Hope everyone had a good Christmas
> 
> Our little man been moving a lot more lately and is getting everywhere like my ribs too... :shrug:
> 
> But me and OH have really struggled to name our little man, and there is one name he likes and as given 10/10 for, everything else as been 5/10 so he wasn't sure about them, kind of 50/50... So I think we may go with the name Charlie :shrug: I was trying to find a middle name for him that's different than James as I notice there is a lot of people who have James as a middle name, and to me I think its such an easy name and fits with most first names. But id like to see if there is something else that fits and not to bad with OH surname too... :dohh:

LOL, I just suggested Charlie James in another thread. Sorry!!!! :haha: I'll keep thinking on it & let you know if I come up with something else for you! :winkwink:

AMP, I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandmother. You & your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

AFM - nesting! Did an awful lot of cleaning/organizing over my holiday vacation. Sorted out Jacob's clothing that I have purchased, along with the (two) gender neutral outfits we had for my DD and her many whtie onesies/socks/hats that we kept. She's getting so excited to see the baby stuff and talks about & to him all the time! :cloud9:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP my goodness how hard to watch!! Hopefully your gramma won't suffer too horribly, and find her peace. <3

Sarah~ good luck with your scan.

Fezzle~ that is awesome that you are able to let things just happen. We all hope that we are early don't we? :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

allforthegirl said:


> Fezzle~ that is awesome that you are able to let things just happen. We all hope that we are early don't we? :haha:

Not here! :haha: I'm hoping to be pretty much "on time" actually! Had a mini-breakdown over the weekend about how much I have to do before baby arrives and how little time I have to do it in :wacko: I'm plugging away at my list, but I just keep remembering how difficult it was to get anything done before I had a baby... then I had my daughter and things were 10x more difficult to get done... with two babies?? I feel like NOTHING will get done! Which is why I'm trying to get stuff done before he arrives. Crunch time!!!! (Nesting time??) 

Anyone else feeling a really big push to purge the clutter in your homes and get organized??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes totally, hubby got all Isaac's baby stuff out the loft yesterday. But I still have to clear spare bedroom, paint and clean it (it's only a small room so won't take long). I want to declutter Isaacs wardrobes (he has fitted double wardrobes that he will share with baby), so I need some space for baby stuff. I also want to clear the kitchen cupboards out too. 
Lots to do x 



allforthegirl said:


> Anyone else feeling a really big push to purge the clutter in your homes and get organized??


----------



## KalonKiki

Angela - I'm so sorry about your grandma and that it's been a rough last couple of days for you. DH's only living grandparent (MIL's mother) has just begun to show the early signs of dementia as well so I imagine that it won't be long before we're in the same boat with her. I hope that your grandmother doesn't suffer too much and that she goes as peacefully as possible. :hugs:

Fezzle - I hope that things are able to happen for you naturally and you don't end up needing any kind of induction. I went naturally at 38 weeks with my son and it's exciting to experience spontaneous labor once but I'm actually considering asking my doctor if he would be willing to induce me the day after my due date this time if I make it that long (not quite so likely since I went early last time). I'm not sure if he would be willing to induce me on a Sunday though, if not then I guess I'll just let things take their natural course and ask for an induction on the 29th instead if by some miracle I make it that long.

Mama Tiger - I haven't begun nesting yet but I really want to! We need to get the nursery organized and set up already, it's making me nervous that it's taking so long to do. :wacko:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Yes totally, hubby got all Isaac's baby stuff out the loft yesterday. But I still have to clear spare bedroom, paint and clean it (it's only a small room so won't take long). I want to declutter Isaacs wardrobes (he has fitted double wardrobes that he will share with baby), so I need some space for baby stuff. I also want to clear the kitchen cupboards out too.
> Lots to do x
> 
> 
> 
> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling a really big push to purge the clutter in your homes and get organized??Click to expand...

That's exactly what I got done this weekend! We're moving DD out of the nursery into her "big girl room" soon. Well, as soon as the "big girl room" is done. DH is working on that. So, this past weekend, we moved all of the furniture out of her new room in order to prep it for scraping the popcorn off the ceiling and painting the walls and woodwork. In the meantime, I boxed all of DD's 2T clothes, went through her old baby clothes to find the two gender neutral outfits she owned as well as onesies/socks/hats/closet size organizers, organized the attic while I was up there, & put all of Jacob's new clothing into the closet in the nursery (with her clothing). 

I still have to clear out the closet in her new room, which has a TON of my old pre-pregnancy (like, before I was pregnant with DD - too small) clothing in it as well as special occasion dresses, including my wedding dress (which has yet to be cleaned/preserved after our wedding 5+ years ago!). I just have no idea where I'm going to put all this stuff!!! This is why I'm purging. But, I don't want to purge special occasion dresses! And I def don't have room to have all of that in my own closet, which I share with DH. 

And that's not even all. I also have so many little kitchen appliances that we just don't use! (i.e., chicken roaster, tart maker, cake pop maker, quesadilla maker, etc.) and here I got a few things for Christmas that I will use, and no room in the kitchen! I just need to get rid of stuff! The whole thing just stresses me out.... 

In the meantime, I received the book I wanted, entitled "The Life-changing Magic of Tidying Up," which is all about purging, too. I did crack & start reading it, but it's really on a back burner, because I'm trying to get through 3 books on natural labor before having the baby... Hypnobirthing, Ina May's guide to Childbirth, & Natural Hospital Birth. 

Not to mention that, other than weekends, I will only have 3 "vacation days" before I go on maternity leave... which, at this moment, I plan for my last day to be on March 18th (and I'm due March 21st). I don't want to leave work too early, because we can't afford it, but I don't want to pull what I did last time, which was a full day of work and going into labor & giving birth that same evening. "Exhausted" doesn't even begin to cover it!!! 

Wow, that was a lot! If you made it this far, thanks for reading! :rofl:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had the midwife today all good BP wise, urine etc. Baby looks fine but measuring at 32 weeks , very glad we already have growth scans booked in. 
I told her I didn't want to go overdue due to Isaacs size last time, she thought a sweep on due date was reasonable, I felt that a sweep a week before would be better lol, shall see what consultant has to say. 
Mood wise I'm struggling - very up and down, quite emotional and that really overwhelms me. I am going through the process of getting things ready for baby but there is an element of me that feels a bit detached at times. Spoke about this and they will review me in three weeks to see how I feel. They may try to set up a meeting with health visitor beforehand to make sure there is a support plan in place for after baby arrives. Not sure how i feel about it all at the moment.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP -- sending good thoughts to you; sorry to hear about your grandmother. Hopefully she soon finds peace :hugs: :flower: Just hang in there.

Sarah, do you feel that baby is moving more now? Hope everything checks out ok for you

Fezzle -- that's really great your MW isn't pushing induction on you. I have heard many stories about older moms being pushed to have one even at 38 weeks. I thin the best thing to do is wait and see how it shall unfold.

Bella, definitely nesting over here too! OH and I have been ridding out all of our furniture that was just taking up space, burning old outdated dox we had kept over the years, and just making as much as space as possible. Can't believe how much useless stuff we've collected over the years thinking we'd use it!

Dawn, glad to hear that everything went ok at your last MW appt. I have been very emotional too, up and down. Are you getting enough sleep? Insomnia has just been kicking my ass lately and it really takes a toll on my mood. Hopefully you can push through and find some space to recharge yourself. This too will pass dear :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you. Definitely not getting enough sleep, lots of broken sleep. Annoying dreams or just not getting comfy. 
I gave had depression in the past and it doesn't feel like that. I think it's most definitely hormonal. Xxx





DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn, glad to hear that everything went ok at your last MW appt. I have been very emotional too, up and down. Are you getting enough sleep? Insomnia has just been kicking my ass lately and it really takes a toll on my mood. Hopefully you can push through and find some space to recharge yourself. This too will pass dear :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn I hear ya on the up and down moods . I'm all over the place !! Feeling a bit overwhelmed at the moment and slightly detached . Feel like time is going by too quickly and needs to slow down and let me catch up !!! So much to do and all I want to do is sit in a somewhat comfortable position on the couch !!!! Have to get my act together . Baby kicking up a storm tonight but had some very uncomfortable braxton hicks this afternoon. Was out car shopping ( mine went to heaven just before Christmas ) and just couldn't cope had to come home . I just want someone to put one outside the door for me !!


----------



## SarahLou372

Just to let you ladies know that had all checks and scan for baby and he is okay.. I'm feeling some movements now too :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn I too am emotional and have been more teary all over again. Sleep is not what it used to be either. I am having a lot of trouble being comfortable. I lay on my left my back hurts and hips too, sleep on my right it can make my veins worse and my hips hurt...... just not very comfortable at all. Not looking forward to how uncomfortable things will continue to get.....

Sarah I am glad everything is good with your LO


----------



## CurlyRose

AMP - so sorry to hear about your grandmother, I hope it is at least peaceful for her soon.

Hugs fir other ladies who need them, I have read and re-read the last few pages and still can't remember who said what, baby brain is in full swing.

I have my first appointment with the children's centre team today, regarding my new found status of 'vulnerable' due to my earlier wobbles and potential for PND. I am dreading it, not least because I've been coping really quite well the last few weeks, and discussing my mental health with professionals tends to cause it to decline as I feel a bit powerless when they are involved. I am trying to remember this isn't about me, but the baby, but that then reminds me that this is a so of supervision to ensure my baby is safe, supervision that I fear the repurcussions of if I 'fail' somehow. I don't know, maybe it'll be ok, I have a Dr's appt (come on omeprazole) and regular MW one to look forward to first at least, busy day!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yay for omeprazole best thing ever. I have been on it a month and not had heartburn since. 

Hope the appointment with the children's centre team goes ok, I'm sure it will. I'm probably heading in a similar direction myself. On one hand I feel slightly threatened that other professionals may get involved, but on the other hand I am reassured that they are watching for signs of something not being quite right with me and will be there for support. I'm kind if feeling for me it's hormonal , so I am hoping it will even out after baby but having support there just in case is probably no bad thing. Xxx







CurlyRose said:


> AMP - so sorry to hear about your grandmother, I hope it is at least peaceful for her soon.
> 
> Hugs fir other ladies who need them, I have read and re-read the last few pages and still can't remember who said what, baby brain is in full swing.
> 
> I have my first appointment with the children's centre team today, regarding my new found status of 'vulnerable' due to my earlier wobbles and potential for PND. I am dreading it, not least because I've been coping really quite well the last few weeks, and discussing my mental health with professionals tends to cause it to decline as I feel a bit powerless when they are involved. I am trying to remember this isn't about me, but the baby, but that then reminds me that this is a so of supervision to ensure my baby is safe, supervision that I fear the repurcussions of if I 'fail' somehow. I don't know, maybe it'll be ok, I have a Dr's appt (come on omeprazole) and regular MW one to look forward to first at least, busy day!


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, that's the exact approach the rational part of me tries to take, it's a fear of the unknown thing as much as anything, plus the stigma surrounding children's centres doesn't help. Still, if I really need this support later on I will be in no state to access it myself, so getting in now is my best bet.


----------



## Left wonderin

Curly rose and dawn will you be able to share your fears with the people at the children centre ? I'm certain they want to be there for support and will want to offer all the reassurance they can . It seems really important they hear how your feeling re their involvement so they can treat you accordingly and not do anything that might make you feel more uncomfortable with their involvement . Its brilliant that there is that service in place before you give birth , it gives you so much more control over a plan should you need it later on . At least you can talk it through now and know what your agreeing to and what you would like to see happen should you need extra sport later on . 

Sounds to me that you will be just fine :) xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm having a review in 3 weeks over how I'm feeling and if I'm still the same a bigger plan will be put in place. But I do feel able to be honest with people about how I'm feeling so if it comes to it I know the support will be there. 
I saw my mum go through extreme postnatal depression when she had my sister 13 years ago, it was awful, and to this day they struggle with a bond. ...... back then the support wasn't as person centred as it is today. It's definitely a good thing the support is there. Xxx





Left wonderin said:


> Curly rose and dawn will you be able to share your fears with the people at the children centre ? I'm certain they want to be there for support and will want to offer all the reassurance they can . It seems really important they hear how your feeling re their involvement so they can treat you accordingly and not do anything that might make you feel more uncomfortable with their involvement . Its brilliant that there is that service in place before you give birth , it gives you so much more control over a plan should you need it later on . At least you can talk it through now and know what your agreeing to and what you would like to see happen should you need extra sport later on .
> 
> Sounds to me that you will be just fine :) xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes totally get that. 
I also think that it's so hard right now to guess where we will be emotionally when baby comes along. 
For me it all feels very hormonal, I'm so emotional and I honestly don't 'do' emotional so it overwhelms me. Equally I don't 'do' tired, god I am doomed. '
I'm fortunate I have good support from hubby but he does struggle when I get overwhelmed with emotions. 
My plan for me and baby is to refuse visitors in the first week, it was too much last time. Take to bed for a day or two, cuddle him, establish breastfeeding...... something I failed at with Isaac, and look after ourselves. 
I thought with Isaac I was destined to get postnatal depression because of a history of depression, but I didn't thankfully, however with Isaac I felt really bonded to him much more than I feel to this one.... and that's what worries me. Both my children have been planned but the dynamics of going from one to two scares me, how much us it going to change Isaacs life?, we can manage financially so no worries there but for some reason I can't let myself relax into this pregnancy, or see us as a family of 4. I love this baby but feel unconnected, it's so hard to explain.

Hope all goes well today xxxx 




CurlyRose said:


> Dawn, that's the exact approach the rational part of me tries to take, it's a fear of the unknown thing as much as anything, plus the stigma surrounding children's centres doesn't help. Still, if I really need this support later on I will be in no state to access it myself, so getting in now is my best bet.


----------



## Fezzle

Next week have our pre-installation meeting for our new kitchen. Once we have that, we can pay the deposit to get a date for when it will be installed. We've been told to expect 7 weeks, which puts us at 1 March, and the kitchen will take a week, so that is why I don't want to go early (due date is 13 March)! 

I'm back at work since yesterday. The students have exams this week and next week, so it's fairly quiet and a nice way to ease back into things- I've just been moderating coursework with a colleague. A lot of my colleagues are on leave this week or working at home. To be honest, it's been a nice break from constantly thinking about pregnancy and baby stuff! I think I'm going to have my last day of work be 26 Feb, but haven't submitted the form yet.

I've been feeling nesting urges too. DH is off work this week so has been working on reorganising things at home to clear out the nursery. We bought paint this past weekend (a light grey), so now we need to strip off the wallpaper and paint it, then get new carpet and then we do more of the fun decorating!


----------



## CurlyRose

Children's centre appointment was pretty ok, I felt like a bit of a fraud being there (I'm not exactly their usual client, what with being mid 20s, university educated, home owner and in a settled relationship where we both work full time), but the lady I saw suggested that might be a benefit somehow as it proves that anyone can need their support. Anyway, she won't need to see me again unless I need her, but I now have a home visit from another children's centre person who runs groups next week, plus a home visit from a health visitor in two weeks and my usual regular midwife appointments. Does anyone else feel slightly overwhelmed by the sheer number of people they have to see? I am exhausted from today and terrified of the home visits, I am convinced they'll negatively judge me based on my home and messy garden, plus now I really need to find some nesting instinct and get my lazy arse to tidy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Curly, I'm sure they've seen far worse than a messy garden! Don't stress - they're there to help you :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Hi ladies. Hugs all round I think. Like you all, been feeling emotional, I think mostly due to lack of sleep and just generally feeling pretty achey- all causing me to feel irritable and unsettled.

Think of anyone is nesting it's DH! He's doing my head in :confused:
Every bit of spare time (usually when I want to rest) he starts some task like moving furniture or clearing the attic/utility/anything he can find(!) All things that need doing but not essential and I just have no energy to do it. 

Keep telling myself I have 5 weeks of school left, then 4 weeks off before baby is due, so will do it then but ...think that may be unrealistic! 

Hope you are all ok. Do think of you often.

Dawn I really like Elijah. Harvey is great too but Elijah is definitely better with Isaac :)

AMP, lots of love to you at this difficult time.


----------



## SarahLou372

It's strange you ladies mention the children's centre they phoned me today to ask if they can areange an appointment with me.


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Yes totally get that.
> I also think that it's so hard right now to guess where we will be emotionally when baby comes along.
> For me it all feels very hormonal, I'm so emotional and I honestly don't 'do' emotional so it overwhelms me. Equally I don't 'do' tired, god I am doomed. '
> I'm fortunate I have good support from hubby but he does struggle when I get overwhelmed with emotions.
> My plan for me and baby is to refuse visitors in the first week, it was too much last time. Take to bed for a day or two, cuddle him, establish breastfeeding...... something I failed at with Isaac, and look after ourselves.
> I thought with Isaac I was destined to get postnatal depression because of a history of depression, but I didn't thankfully, however with Isaac I felt really bonded to him much more than I feel to this one.... and that's what worries me. Both my children have been planned but the dynamics of going from one to two scares me, how much us it going to change Isaacs life?, we can manage financially so no worries there but for some reason I can't let myself relax into this pregnancy, or see us as a family of 4. I love this baby but feel unconnected, it's so hard to explain.
> 
> Hope all goes well today xxxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> Dawn, that's the exact approach the rational part of me tries to take, it's a fear of the unknown thing as much as anything, plus the stigma surrounding children's centres doesn't help. Still, if I really need this support later on I will be in no state to access it myself, so getting in now is my best bet.Click to expand...

Dawn you have just described exactly how I feel !!! Not as connected to LO as first time round . I'm putting it down to it being a totally different dynamic and experience . I've been soo busy with LO almost 2 and work and feeling total exhaustion its all I can do to get to the end of the day . I start to panic when I think about coping with a newborn on top . So I'm not letting myself think about it :haha: just not going there :haha: ....

I know part of my exhaustion is actually being pregnant and EVERYthing Feels harder and needs more effort right now ... But I won't be pregnant when LO arrives so that's one hurdle I won't have to jump over .... 

I have faith it will all work out ...billions n billions have had more than one and survived .im sure we will be just fine :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn and Curly, hope the input you've both received from professionals is useful/constructive for you both. I've opted out of further appointments regarding mental health for the moment. This pregnancy is turning out to be a little more complicated than my other 2 so I feel like I'd rather put mental health on the 'back burner' for now. I had a second gtt yesterday, oh the joys! No phone call today so guessing I passed it again so that's good. Also had to have torch bloods done and have a second growth scan on Thursday. I'm still measuring 5 weeks ahead but baby is staying on a definite growth curve, just a very large one ;)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Wow mama Bat 5 weeks ahead gee, any idea what they plan to do if you keep measuring big? I'm 3 weeks ahead now but growth scans booked In. I passed my gtt the other week. What are torch bloods? 

Left wonderin - I'm kind of glad you feel the same way as I do, it helps to know I'm not the only one. 

Today I feel like I have been kicked repeatidly between my legs, so achey. It's not spd, at least I don't think so. I have no hip pain or pain In thighs. It hurts to roll over in bed and to drive a bit and im stiff in the morning. It's not agonising thank god, I'm just very aware of it, and it has days it's bad and days it's ok.


----------



## SilasLove

Passed my 3hr gtt!


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Wow mama Bat 5 weeks ahead gee, any idea what they plan to do if you keep measuring big? I'm 3 weeks ahead now but growth scans booked In. I passed my gtt the other week. What are torch bloods

I'm seeing a consultant on 25th and I'm hoping she'll agree to induction on my due date... I went over before being induced with the girls so I feel reasonably sure I'll be late with this one too otherwise. Torch bloods are just to rule out certain infections that can cause high fluid. I've been so naive in my other pregnancies and took it for granted how well I felt, this one has been an eye opener for sure ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Wow mama Bat 5 weeks ahead gee, any idea what they plan to do if you keep measuring big? I'm 3 weeks ahead now but growth scans booked In. I passed my gtt the other week. What are torch bloods?
> 
> Left wonderin - I'm kind of glad you feel the same way as I do, it helps to know I'm not the only one.
> 
> Today I feel like I have been kicked repeatidly between my legs, so achey. It's not spd, at least I don't think so. I have no hip pain or pain In thighs. It hurts to roll over in bed and to drive a bit and im stiff in the morning. It's not agonising thank god, I'm just very aware of it, and it has days it's bad and days it's ok.

Sounds like SPD to me. It affects everyone differently. I have known woman that it hurts hips, pubic bone, crotch and between the legs and it can be one symptom, a couple or all. Last go around it hurt me more between the legs than anywhere else and had major problems rolling in bed, oh and walking was bad. This time my hips and back hurt and only get the odd pinches when not careful of my movements. Just remember to keep your knees together when rolling in bed, and getting out of bed. Even in and out of a vehicle. All of these can help tons.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Today I feel like I have been kicked repeatidly between my legs, so achey. It's not spd, at least I don't think so. I have no hip pain or pain In thighs. It hurts to roll over in bed and to drive a bit and im stiff in the morning. It's not agonising thank god, I'm just very aware of it, and it has days it's bad and days it's ok.

YES! I feel this too, and I have for a few weeks, but it's been getting worse lately. I've been researching on Dr. Google (I know, I know... :blush: ) and have come up with either mild SPD or vericose veins. I feel like it's not SPD because as painful as it is, I don't feel the extreme that some women speak of when they have SPD... Like you said, I feel like I've been kicked in the crotch repeatedly, or like I BD'd 50x in a row! It hurts in the whole area, from the top of my pubic bone down and from leg to leg (if that makes sense). I agree with you - some days it's bad, and some days it's not so bad... seems to be worse when I am very active that day, and I seem to feel it more when I sit or lie down in bed.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all that have passed their GT, and :hugs: to those that didn't. Mine was just a random and didn't have to drink the orange crap for the first time in all my pg!! I was very grateful!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, ouch! sounds painful. It could be common achiness or SPD :shrug: maybe bring it up with your MW at your next appt? But as allforthegirl said too, keeping your knees together will help with the pain regardless of what it is! Have done this trick before myself.

Silas :flower: congrats on passing gtt !!

Mama Bat, do you not want to go late because the baby is consistently measuring big or suspicious of high fluid? Either way GL at your growth scans and hope you get some answers.

AFM have been up since 2 AM this morning and have already had one sobbing session. A little embarrassed because FIL heard me (we are staying at their house ATM) when he got up for work. I just told him it was "pregnancy stuff" bothering me, think he understands a little. Getting really tired of only having 5 hours of sleep at a time. Because I can't do anything at 3 AM without waking up hubby with lights. He says it's okay but it's not really because he's got school all day and !!! Just want to sleep through the night while I can before Zodi gets here.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Do you also struggle to sit on the floor to play with your daughter? I'm finding that hard now. Isaac likes me to drive round on my hands and knees with his cars, it really hurts after that. 
I also find a hot bath temporarily eases it. ..... I need a heated nappy device of some sort, that would be bliss lol. 




BellaRosa8302 said:


> YES! I feel this too, and I have for a few weeks, but it's been getting worse lately. I've been researching on Dr. Google (I know, I know... :blush: ) and have come up with either mild SPD or vericose veins. I feel like it's not SPD because as painful as it is, I don't feel the extreme that some women speak of when they have SPD... Like you said, I feel like I've been kicked in the crotch repeatedly, or like I BD'd 50x in a row! It hurts in the whole area, from the top of my pubic bone down and from leg to leg (if that makes sense). I agree with you - some days it's bad, and some days it's not so bad... seems to be worse when I am very active that day, and I seem to feel it more when I sit or lie down in bed.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Do you also struggle to sit on the floor to play with your daughter? I'm finding that hard now. Isaac likes me to drive round on my hands and knees with his cars, it really hurts after that.
> I also find a hot bath temporarily eases it. ..... I need a heated nappy device of some sort, that would be bliss lol.

Yes. Bending over my belly is especially bad when I'm sitting on the floor. I'm not sure if it makes my crotch pain worse/better (I'll pay more attention to it next time), but I do have a hard time getting down there with DD to play (and especially trying to get back on my feet afterward). As for baths... I haven't taken one in ages, but it's good to know that might help! I feel like I just don't have time for a bath though, unfortunately. Constantly so busy!!!! Probably part of my pain issues :dohh:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Do you also struggle to sit on the floor to play with your daughter? I'm finding that hard now. Isaac likes me to drive round on my hands and knees with his cars, it really hurts after that.
> I also find a hot bath temporarily eases it. ..... I need a heated nappy device of some sort, that would be bliss lol.

Dawn get a thick sock and fill it with rice, with enough room to tie the end off really well. Then put it in the microwave for 1 minute or so and it should be nice and hot!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, I was just reminded that (sorry, TMI) sitting on the toilet - even just to pee - is bad for the pain. I guess the lack of pressure under me in that area?? Wondering if it's the same for you??


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> Do you also struggle to sit on the floor to play with your daughter? I'm finding that hard now. Isaac likes me to drive round on my hands and knees with his cars, it really hurts after that.
> I also find a hot bath temporarily eases it. ..... I need a heated nappy device of some sort, that would be bliss lol.
> 
> Yes. Bending over my belly is especially bad when I'm sitting on the floor. I'm not sure if it makes my crotch pain worse/better (I'll pay more attention to it next time), but I do have a hard time getting down there with DD to play (and especially trying to get back on my feet afterward). As for baths... I haven't taken one in ages, but it's good to know that might help! I feel like I just don't have time for a bath though, unfortunately. Constantly so busy!!!! Probably part of my pain issues :dohh:Click to expand...

Bending over my belly is painful to me too though not at the crotch, but usually it feels like I am forcing too much pressure against my belly, and then I end up irritating my uterus and tightening good and hard where I can't move


----------



## Left wonderin

Girls I'm exactly the same as all the above. Playing on the floor is torture unless I'm on all fours lol...and its only going to get harder!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm like an old person when getting up off the floor. Do try a hot bath if you get chance., it provides some relief. 
Although the aching is uncomfortable and very annoying I do manage without painkillers. I just hobble round like I'm 100, so I do count myself lucky I guess, it's also the fact that it's not agonisingly painful that makes me think it's not spd. The midwife thought it may be round ligament pain. 




BellaRosa8302 said:


> Yes. Bending over my belly is especially bad when I'm sitting on the floor. I'm not sure if it makes my crotch pain worse/better (I'll pay more attention to it next time), but I do have a hard time getting down there with DD to play (and especially trying to get back on my feet afterward). As for baths... I haven't taken one in ages, but it's good to know that might help! I feel like I just don't have time for a bath though, unfortunately. Constantly so busy!!!! Probably part of my pain issues :dohh:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That is an amazing idea, I will give it a try xxxx





DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn get a thick sock and fill it with rice, with enough room to tie the end off really well. Then put it in the microwave for 1 minute or so and it should be nice and hot!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

No, that seems fine for me fortunately, but like you say it may be the lack of pressure. 
Tmi- but if I touch my groin area it feels so tender, bruised feeling. As for dtd who knows, poor hubby has forgotten what that's all about. ..... its hard to get in the mood when you feel like you have been kicked there. 




BellaRosa8302 said:


> Dawn, I was just reminded that (sorry, TMI) sitting on the toilet - even just to pee - is bad for the pain. I guess the lack of pressure under me in that area?? Wondering if it's the same for you??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm trying not to think about how much worse it's going to get lol. 
Although I'm hoping playing on the floor on all fours will at least get baby in a good position x




Left wonderin said:


> Girls I'm exactly the same as all the above. Playing on the floor is torture unless I'm on all fours lol...and its only going to get harder!!!!


----------



## CurlyRose

I also have the bruised feeling in my groin, it really does feel like too much BDing, so glad someone else had that thought too! It seems much worse while I am walking, especially if I do too much. It's not exactly painful, but really uncomfortable at times, forgot to mention it to midwife, but I'm trying to follow some of the spd guidelines just in case.


----------



## Buttercup84

DaisyDreamer said:


> Mama Bat, do you not want to go late because the baby is consistently measuring big or suspicious of high fluid? Either way GL at your growth scans and hope you get some answers.

Both really, I know I can birth reasonably big babies (girls were both 9 pounders) but i'm nervous about baby potentially getting to 11lbs or more. I also googled polyhydramnios which was a bad move cos i've now managed to scare myself to death :dohh: Just need to keep telling myself that a lot of women have high fluid and it doesn't necessarily mean anything bad.

Oh crikey this talk of finding it hard to sit on the floor/stand back up again, I can so relate! I was working in a nursery for my 2 previous pregnancies so I was doing that a lot, no chance this time! I'm also now at the point where i'm struggling to tie my shoelaces, so slip-on shoes only unless OH can do them for me :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Oh hell I can't get up off the couch or out of bed most days....if I sit on the floor I have to ask for help :rofl:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Definitely feeling the shoe struggle. Luckily OH is there to help me put them on or we're usually running somewhere in and out and I throw on slippers. Hell, I'm pregnant what do I care? OH and I consistently shower together so he can clean my legs and feet.
Not feeling very sturdy anymore either, very wobbly on my feet and moving very slowly especially when walking and have to pee. All normal I know but just a big leap from the way my body was before


----------



## Fezzle

Silas- congrats on passing the GTT! It's such a relief to have one less thing to worry about.

I haven't had pain, but getting up and bending over is definitely getting harder. I shaved my legs today and really wondered how many more times I'll be able to do that. Putting on socks and shoes takes ages. I've already warned DH that my wool clogs, that he hates, and that I usually only wear when we're camping or to take out bins might be called into service. To get off the sofa and the bed, I have to do a roll off. 

I used to be such a good sleeper- I'd go to sleep at say 11:30pm, and then would just sleep solidly until about 7:30-8am! Now I can't get through a night without having to pee once or twice, drink some Gaviscon and drink water all throughout the night, plus I'm usually a stomach sleeper so it's much harder to find a good position.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Fezzle - I am a stomach sleeper too, I still find myself on my stomach but baby doesn't like it lol. I'm kind of adopting a half stomach half side sleep position it seems to work for now. Have you tried omeprazole for heartburn it's great stuff. 

Today I have started nesting lol ..... Isaac is in nursery all day today as he receives his 3 year old funded hours now so I decided to start on the kitchen. My goodness I thought I was on top of it *and I am with general cleaning worktops etc* but on closer inspection cupboard doors and skirting boards were awful, lots of bending and up and down, I'm now feeling sore. The cleaning process shall have to be done in stages. Just having lunch then off to fold washing and Tidy Isaacs room.


----------



## Fezzle

I am sort of halfway too- I have some squishy pillows that I can lean into so I am somewhere between on my stomach and on my side. 

I've been trying to resist omeprazole because my iron levels were borderline low at my last check (28 week appointment) and I know it can interfere with iron absorption. I really don't want to take iron pills again (I did when TTC) as I am also struggling with constipation from time to time. I might have to break down and start it again though, as last night I think I was up 4 times drinking Gaviscon not counting what I had right before I went to sleep, and I don't think I can sleep sitting up at all.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Didn't know omeprazole can interfere with iron absorption. Fortunately my iron levels are Ok. I had iron tablets after having Isaac, was not pleasant. 
Heartburn can be horrendous and I guess it's a balance between maintaining those iron levels and your comfort for the next few weeks. I wonder if there is anything else you could take that wouldn't affect iron absorption x 




Fezzle said:


> I am sort of halfway too- I have some squishy pillows that I can lean into so I am somewhere between on my stomach and on my side.
> 
> I've been trying to resist omeprazole because my iron levels were borderline low at my last check (28 week appointment) and I know it can interfere with iron absorption. I really don't want to take iron pills again (I did when TTC) as I am also struggling with constipation from time to time. I might have to break down and start it again though, as last night I think I was up 4 times drinking Gaviscon not counting what I had right before I went to sleep, and I don't think I can sleep sitting up at all.


----------



## allforthegirl

I feel for you ladies with the bad heartburn. I have had it previously really bad where my throat was raw from all of the excess acid, and that happened regardless what I took for it. I am thankful this time it is mild, but still there.

I like to sleep half way on my stomach, but I am finding sleeping on my left is pushing on my rib cage and cause some serious pain, though I can sleep on my right and no such pain. So I think I have a rib out.....:sad1: Then I am finding myself waking up on my back most of the time. Which I am waking up A LOT! As sleeping on my back seems to bother my kidneys. I too have been waking up more often the last few days to pee. UGH I was enjoying not having to wake up for another reason.


----------



## SarahLou372

I know this is off topic ladies but I think we might call little man Charlie Jacob.... What do you ladies think?? 

Other choices were 

Charlie Joseph or Charlie Mark


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sarah, sounds great! Like I said on the other thread, I'm naming my son Jacob, and I already told you I like Charlie... so Charlie Jacob sounds sweet :)

AFM, I'm trying to cram as much natural/unmedicated birth info into my head as I possibly can! I'm kind of driving myself crazy. I went to the library in hopes of getting Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, but they didn't have it. So, I got Natural Hospital Birth instead, but put a hold on the next copy of Ina May's book. In the meantime, I had been reading Hypnobirthing (which I own but never got very far into when I was pregnant with my DD). I also downloaded Birth Without Fear on Hoopla. Basically, bottom line is, I've been reading ALL OF THEM AT THE SAME TIME. Bad idea. I'm really a one-book-at-a-time kinda girl (and since the birth of my daughter, I never have time to read anymore, so it's a struggle to get reading time in). I'm just afraid I won't have time to read them all & I want to cram the info from each of them into my brain before Jacob comes! :haha: It's just hard when the library books have due dates, but I'm the farthest into Hypnobirthing, but the Ina May book is the most important one (in my mind) to read. AHHHHHH! :wacko:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I love Charlie Jacob and Charlie Joseph, beautiful name choices x 





SarahLou372 said:


> I know this is off topic ladies but I think we might call little man Charlie Jacob.... What do you ladies think??
> 
> Other choices were
> 
> Charlie Joseph or Charlie Mark


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Fezzle, vitamin c can boost iron absorption!

AFTG, no heartburn for me but constantly waking up through the night. I just want to enjoy these last bits of a full nights' sleep before Zodi gets here! Just doesn't seem to be in the cards anymore. Good thing OH is wonderful when it's time for me to be "up" at 3 or 4 AM. Are there some stretches you might be able to do for your rib? Sounds painful

Bella, Sounds like a lot of information coming at you! Don't really have much advice on how to tackle a book one at a time, because I'm the kind of lady that will read several different books at once (but probably won't read at all after Zodi's arrival--haha) All I can say it just try to take it all in stride and remember what must be will be!

Sarah, I like Charlie Jacob and Charlie Mark!

AFM did not sleep much better last night but oh well. I have accepted that my days of sleeping through the night are put on hold for the next few months. Which is alright with me because I'm doing it all for this sweet little baby.
Other than nesting, what are you ladies doing to help prepare yourselves for the birth of our little ones?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> AFM did not sleep much better last night but oh well. I have accepted that my days of sleeping through the night are put on hold for the next few months. Which is alright with me because I'm doing it all for this sweet little baby.
> 
> Other than nesting, what are you ladies doing to help prepare yourselves for the birth of our little ones?

Have you tried a pregnancy pillow?? The Snoogle Loop pillow is amazing - I have a really bad back & sleep with it even when I'm not pregnant. It really helps! I do just wake up, nothing to do with discomfort, and my mind starts wandering... maybe some meditation would help with that?

As for prep for birth, aside from nesting and reading up on natural births, I plan on starting perineal massage starting at 34 weeks. I have the date marked on my calendar! All of my complications in my last birth were due to tearing... so if I can keep myself from tearing, I figure I'll have a much better recover period than last time!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I do just wake up, nothing to do with discomfort, and my mind starts wandering... maybe some meditation would help with that?
> 
> As for prep for birth, aside from nesting and reading up on natural births, I plan on starting perineal massage starting at 34 weeks. I have the date marked on my calendar! All of my complications in my last birth were due to tearing... so if I can keep myself from tearing, I figure I'll have a much better recover period than last time!

Bella usually I wake up to pee around 2 or 3 then I have to pee again about an hour after that (rarely do I fall asleep on that inbetween) then when I get up again I've already been up at least an hour so my mind starts to wander! :dohh::sleep: Sometimes I can meditate through it but I just get so uncomfortable even with my pillows and end up tossing and turning and stretching and cramping because my hips/back/legs are all stiff. So, meh, I guess.

I have looked into a perineal massage, and I think I a going to do that too as well as checking my cervix every few days. Do you massage daily and what type of oil do you use??


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy, I plan to start at 34 weeks (I read you should start 6 weeks out from your due date). So, I've never actually done it before. I read that you do it daily & that olive oil works well. Wondering if maybe coconut oil would work, too? I'll look it up, because I have a bunch of that & really don't like the taste for cooking. I plan to try and do it myself, but if it proves difficult, I'll ask DH to do it for me.


----------



## bombshellmom

Little update on me: was in the ER for bad left side pain turns out it is a kidney infection - on antibiotics now but pain is still in my side and I can't lay in any position that makes my back curve a certain way. I literally sleep on my back or propped up. It's annoying me and I swear the ER doctors never care enough. I'm in constant pain anytime I bend over, move my back, change positions, sleep, go to sit down on the toilet etc. Not only that but they didn't even at least give me fluids through an IV when they said I was dehydrated. 

Anyway, Sarahlou I love Charlie Jacob! Jacob has been a name I never knew I'd like to much! 

fezzle - like the other ladies have suggested, a body pillow worked well for my during my last pregnancy. I have one right now but it isn't working due to my kidney/side hurting so bad. another thing I would suggest is sleeping with some white noise if you're having trouble getting comfy. some nights I have a hard time I just turn on our ceiling fan for that little bit of noise it makes, it also blows some cool air on me and helps me get to sleep easier. just a suggestion!


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sarah, sounds great! Like I said on the other thread, I'm naming my son Jacob, and I already told you I like Charlie... so Charlie Jacob sounds sweet :)
> 
> AFM, I'm trying to cram as much natural/unmedicated birth info into my head as I possibly can! I'm kind of driving myself crazy. I went to the library in hopes of getting Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, but they didn't have it. So, I got Natural Hospital Birth instead, but put a hold on the next copy of Ina May's book. In the meantime, I had been reading Hypnobirthing (which I own but never got very far into when I was pregnant with my DD). I also downloaded Birth Without Fear on Hoopla. Basically, bottom line is, I've been reading ALL OF THEM AT THE SAME TIME. Bad idea. I'm really a one-book-at-a-time kinda girl (and since the birth of my daughter, I never have time to read anymore, so it's a struggle to get reading time in). I'm just afraid I won't have time to read them all & I want to cram the info from each of them into my brain before Jacob comes! :haha: It's just hard when the library books have due dates, but I'm the farthest into Hypnobirthing, but the Ina May book is the most important one (in my mind) to read. AHHHHHH! :wacko:

I loved book Ina May's Guide to Childbirth.:thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Little update on me: was in the ER for bad left side pain turns out it is a kidney infection - on antibiotics now but pain is still in my side and I can't lay in any position that makes my back curve a certain way. I literally sleep on my back or propped up. It's annoying me and I swear the ER doctors never care enough. I'm in constant pain anytime I bend over, move my back, change positions, sleep, go to sit down on the toilet etc. Not only that but they didn't even at least give me fluids through an IV when they said I was dehydrated.
> 
> Anyway, Sarahlou I love Charlie Jacob! Jacob has been a name I never knew I'd like to much!
> 
> fezzle - like the other ladies have suggested, a body pillow worked well for my during my last pregnancy. I have one right now but it isn't working due to my kidney/side hurting so bad. another thing I would suggest is sleeping with some white noise if you're having trouble getting comfy. some nights I have a hard time I just turn on our ceiling fan for that little bit of noise it makes, it also blows some cool air on me and helps me get to sleep easier. just a suggestion!

I am sorry that you had such a bad time, but really glad you are on the mend.


----------



## Fezzle

SarahLou- Charlie Jacob sounds great! I think otherwise I'd prefer Charlie Joseph to Charlie Mark just how the syllables sound together, nothing against the name Mark.

We still are far from having a name but haven't discussed it again in awhile other than me rejecting some that have come up (Charlotte being the latest one, before than Emma; my Dad is also still keen on Olivia). 

I start a 4 session pregnancy yoga class next week, and the weekend after the one we start NCT classes (antenatal classes). I think we're going to do a hospital tour the last weekend in Jan.


----------



## Left wonderin

It feels like my whole body has RLS at night in bed now . I NEVER stop moving , tossing and turning .... Wide awake up from 2-5.30 last night . I got really bad pregnancy insomnia last time where I literally couldn't sleep for the last 6 weeks... Bar an hour here and there. I think its starting again.... Time for never ending days and box sets !!!! Uhhhhh


----------



## CurlyRose

For people struggling to sleep, I have been recommended the relax app with Andrew Johnson, it is really helping me to wind down before I attempt to sleep. I always used to be able to fall asleep, but anxiety has stolen that from me, this app is helping and also allowing me a deeper sleep, so I'm not waking for my 2am wee as often, and when I do I am getting back to sleep faster.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bella thanks for the info! Do you drink RLT? I am bouncing on an exercise ball or sitting on it at least a few hours a day. And I also do wide hip circles and figure 8's each way to open up the pelvic floor. And of course I have been doing kegels since I found out :blush: :haha:

Bombshellmom: sounds like a really rough time at the ER! Hope you have a speedy recovery

Fezzle: Yoga sounds great! That's something I could use right now...

Leftwonderin, sorry about your insomnia! Ugh I've got it really bad too but it seems like it might be getting a little better. I really hope you don't go 6 weeks without sleep, that sounds horrendous!

Mama Duck is there an alternative to that on a PC? Neither OH or I have a smartphone :)


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle, just had my second nct class, very good. Also, been going to yoga for 5 weeks now, very good too and helps with strengthening and helps with aches.


----------



## NDH

If anyone is interested, here is an online hypnobirthing class for $10 until the 11th.
https://www.udemy.com/hypnobirthing-your-guide-to-an-amazing-birth-experience/
do at your own pace (its 3 hours of content) and I believe it gives you lifetime access? Normally $185. (US prices)

bombshell Im sorry about the kidney infection :(

In a natural birth group I'm in most of the women are starting perineal massage from 30 weeks. You can use any plant-based oil - olive and coconut are probably the most commonly used as they're most convenient. Macadamia, avocado, and almond are also good options. But like I said, anything works just fine.


----------



## AMP1117

My grandmother passed away yesterday morning. It was a very painful process watching her suffer so greatly in her final days but at last she is at peace and at home with the Lord. Funeral is on Monday and the family is taking it very hard. I am trying to keep my mom occupied and making sure she is ok. I spent time at the nursing home everyday from Sunday (still managed to put together a small party for dd birthday) but unfortunately was not in time yesterday before she passed. It's been physically and emotionally draining (at one point I had to help restrain her)

I have been having insomnia for a few weeks now but this week has been the worst getting only 2-3 hrs a night since Saturday. Being pregnant has made things even more difficult. I'm glad she is not suffering any longer, but am still very sad that she is gone.


----------



## NDH

I'm so sorry AMP :(


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am so sorry for your loss, but you are right she is at peace now and in time you will find great comfort in that. 
Hope the funeral goes well. I had only been to one funeral about 18 years ago before my nanna passed away but I can honestly say nannas funeral was beautiful , very fitting, a time to remember her (we went with humanist approach), and an element of closure 
thinking of you X x x 




AMP1117 said:


> My grandmother passed away yesterday morning. It was a very painful process watching her suffer so greatly in her final days but at last she is at peace and at home with the Lord. Funeral is on Monday and the family is taking it very hard. I am trying to keep my mom occupied and making sure she is ok. I spent time at the nursing home everyday from Sunday (still managed to put together a small party for dd birthday) but unfortunately was not in time yesterday before she passed. It's been physically and emotionally draining (at one point I had to help restrain her)
> 
> I have been having insomnia for a few weeks now but this week has been the worst getting only 2-3 hrs a night since Saturday. Being pregnant has made things even more difficult. I'm glad she is not suffering any longer, but am still very sad that she is gone.


----------



## Fezzle

Sorry, AMP :hugs:

Thanks, NDH- I've signed up! I figured for £9 it's worth giving it a try. One of my friends really recommended hypnobirthing training (she did it through the yoga class she took). 

I've made an appointment to see a GP today about the heartburn. I'll see what she recommends regarding what to take and iron. If I can get a prescription for something, that will be great, since it'll be free. Right now I feel like I'm spending about £10 at least on Gaviscon and Rennie!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Fezzle - hope the dr gives you something. Has the midwife not been prescribing you gaviscon? They did when I was pregnant with Isaac as i was literally getting through 3 big bottles a week and that was expensive, much better once on prescription.


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle I take Zantac (Ranitidine hydrochloride). It does not interfere with iron absorption at all, and I find it very affective. I am not sure if that is available to you, but I would ask.

Edit: my apologies, just ignore what I wrote.....apparently there is evidence that it can interfere....so never mind :blush:


----------



## Fezzle

Dawn- no, my midwife, who I do really like and is normally very good, only told me to manage it with diet, small meals, sitting up... A gaviscon prescription would be very helpful- I didn't know it could be prescribed!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Did the dr give you anything else fezzle? Or at least a prescription for gaviscon? X


----------



## CurlyRose

I had ranitidine from week 11, but my heartburn got too bad and now I'm on omeprazole, gaviscon on the side too, but the omeprazole is helping so much it's ridiculous. I can sit down, with a bra on, without feeling like I am choking on acid! It's the little things :p also, I buy the own brand gaviscon, saves some pennies and also tastes less repellant to me.


----------



## KalonKiki

Angela I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope that things go well with the funeral. :hugs:

Fezzle - I found that Tums helped me a lot both times but I only take them because I don't need to too often as it's not good to pop them constantly. I hope that you can get a prescription for something soon, pregnancy heartburn sucks.


----------



## Fezzle

I've got a prescription for Ranitidine now. She said try it and if things aren't better in 3-4 days, we can try Omeprazole. I figure if I have to have either heartburn, low iron or constipation, I'll take my chances with the iron as it's not clinically low now and there's hopefully more I can do with my diet before needing iron pills. The heartburn is getting really disruptive daily though and wakes me up several times a night, so I really want to sort it out!


----------



## Fezzle

CurlyRose said:


> I had ranitidine from week 11, but my heartburn got too bad and now I'm on omeprazole, gaviscon on the side too, but the omeprazole is helping so much it's ridiculous. I can sit down, with a bra on, without feeling like I am choking on acid! It's the little things :p also, I buy the own brand gaviscon, saves some pennies and also tastes less repellant to me.

My gaviscon tastes like aniseed- I like to pretend I'm doing shots of Sambuca :haha:


----------



## Left wonderin

Bottles of gaviscon here too its uck !!! I also use zantac its a life saver !! Feeling lots of pressure around my c section scar today ... Ouch !


----------



## CurlyRose

Fezzle said:


> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> I had ranitidine from week 11, but my heartburn got too bad and now I'm on omeprazole, gaviscon on the side too, but the omeprazole is helping so much it's ridiculous. I can sit down, with a bra on, without feeling like I am choking on acid! It's the little things :p also, I buy the own brand gaviscon, saves some pennies and also tastes less repellant to me.
> 
> My gaviscon tastes like aniseed- I like to pretend I'm doing shots of Sambuca :haha:Click to expand...

Genius, sadly the mint one has no such fun associated to it, but it is at least not aniseed :p have you seen if you can set fire to it just like sambucca yet? Teehee.


----------



## Fezzle

CurlyRose said:


> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyRose said:
> 
> 
> I had ranitidine from week 11, but my heartburn got too bad and now I'm on omeprazole, gaviscon on the side too, but the omeprazole is helping so much it's ridiculous. I can sit down, with a bra on, without feeling like I am choking on acid! It's the little things :p also, I buy the own brand gaviscon, saves some pennies and also tastes less repellant to me.
> 
> My gaviscon tastes like aniseed- I like to pretend I'm doing shots of Sambuca :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Genius, sadly the mint one has no such fun associated to it, but it is at least not aniseed :p have you seen if you can set fire to it just like sambucca yet? Teehee.Click to expand...

lol I have actually had that thought!


----------



## littlelily

Angela, so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs.

Constant heartburn sounds awful. You have my sympathy! Had it for a short time and it was driving me crazy, but not had it much since.

I still can't believe I only have 8 weeks left. Seems to be going so fast. Starting to get nervous about labour now and worrying about how I will cope with a newborn.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad the dr gave you something Fezzle. 

I'm really suffering with groin pain today , no hip pain or pain in thighs. Feel so bruised. Sitting on the floor is becoming so hard, even crouching down to empty the washer was painful today :-(


----------



## bombshellmom

well back in the hospital again for having a fast resting heart rate. in the 120's 

baby looks well though. I did have to have a CT scan to rule out a PE. results came back fine though, I do have an enlarged spleen. 
so this is my second night staying here, had a heart ultrasound so just waiting on those results.


----------



## KalonKiki

FXed that everything ends up being okay Heidi! You're in my thoughts hun. :hugs:

The ILs are finally getting everything ordered for Thea's nursery this weekend! I'm so excited to get it all set up, the finished product is going to look great. In other news I have my 3 hour GTT in the morning, bleh. We're also going to clean out the 3rd bedroom this weekend in preparation of the arrival of the nursery items.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah bless you, your in the best place for now. Glad baby is looking ok take care x 






bombshellmom said:


> well back in the hospital again for having a fast resting heart rate. in the 120's
> 
> baby looks well though. I did have to have a CT scan to rule out a PE. results came back fine though, I do have an enlarged spleen.
> so this is my second night staying here, had a heart ultrasound so just waiting on those results.


----------



## Fezzle

Bombshell- Hope all is ok. Sounds like they're looking after you well.

Kiki- good luck with the 3 hour test! Yuck!


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> well back in the hospital again for having a fast resting heart rate. in the 120's
> 
> baby looks well though. I did have to have a CT scan to rule out a PE. results came back fine though, I do have an enlarged spleen.
> so this is my second night staying here, had a heart ultrasound so just waiting on those results.

Oh goodness I hope they get you all figured out. :hugs: having to stay in a hospital is no fun.


----------



## littlelily

Hope you feel much better soon bombshell x


----------



## KalonKiki

My 3 hour test was a nightmare. I ended up being stuck 7 times because my veins weren't cooperating. The first draw went fine, then the second draw we tried 3 different spots (2 different veins) in my arm before finally getting one from my hand to drain, then for the 3rd draw they went straight for the hand again and it wouldn't drain so they managed to get a little out of my other forearm but it was barely enough for a sample, they let me go home anyway out of pity, I'd been through enough. I'm just glad it's finally over. :nope:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP, sorry for your loss :hug: The healing process can begin now that she is at peace

MamaFox, same here, the insomnia is not making things any easier either. Simply dreading the seemingly endless nights of crying or worse colic! OH and I are so mean to each other too because of all this stress and exhaustion. Just makes me wonder how things are going to be with a baby in the mix? Hopefully I can get some good rest here soon and have a clear perspective

bombshellmom, :hugs2: oh dear, I hope things are ok for you and baby! Keep us updated


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> My 3 hour test was a nightmare. I ended up being stuck 7 times because my veins weren't cooperating. The first draw went fine, then the second draw we tried 3 different spots (2 different veins) in my arm before finally getting one from my hand to drain, then for the 3rd draw they went straight for the hand again and it wouldn't drain so they managed to get a little out of my other forearm but it was barely enough for a sample, they let me go home anyway out of pity, I'd been through enough. I'm just glad it's finally over. :nope:

Oh my that does sound horrible. I hope they say you are fine, and not make you do it again!!


----------



## Left wonderin

4am .. In the kitchen eating toast .... Netflix here I come ...... Errrrrr


----------



## bigbelly2

hope you ladies are all doing ok

sorry that some of you are going through the mill i hope it all sorts itself out!

Im doing ok at the min (not wanting to jinx myself lol) trying desperately to get to 34 weeks where i have my last scan. My diabetes test was on monday and as iv not heard anything im hoping that all is ok... growth scan showed hes on the 50th centile just has long legs and is approx 2.9lb 
I cant believe the amount of movement im getting at the minute, i dont remember it with my other two but then maybe i have just forgotten lol my lady bits are extremely painful at the moment though (i feel really bruised and like i have been kicked from the outside) night time is really painful and it hurts to move which isnt helping with the amount of times im having to go to the toilet.

Its count down for all of us really now isnt it :baby: iv really got to get my bum into gear and start buying things, all i have is a pram and a swinging crib lol

what does everyone else have so far or what have you got to get...has anyone packed their bag yet?

h xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Leftwondering I also woke up to eat something last night. That was pretty much a first for me. Sorry you couldn't sleep though. I went straight back after a cheese string.

bigbelly Awe that is good your baby is a nice size! Sorry you are suffering. Just try and always keep your knees together it really does help. Even rolling in bed and getting out. I have not pack my bag yet. I was thinking maybe at the beginning of Feb. I just don't have the space to store it without tripping on it, and I don't have double of some of my toiletries.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Bigbelly I still need to get like everything! But things are finally getting rolling as OH and I found a place to live and will be moving in this week/next weekend. Ordering some stuff on Amazon but I think I will put a lot of things on hold until Zodi gets here and we'll see what we actually need.
Still need to pack the bag for the hospital!


----------



## Fezzle

I've started putting hospital stuff for us and the baby in a big blue Ikea bag for now and have been gradually getting things for it. The nursery currently looks like a bomb site since DH just stripped the wall paper, but hopefully in the next few weeks we'll get the walls replastered and painted and new carpet so we can put all the baby things back in there. The only big thing we have to get before the baby is born is the car seat, but we also plan to get a new (used) car first, and would like to get the nursery furniture so it's all set up before she's here.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good size for baby bigbelly. I have my growth scan Tuesday so will be interesting to see what size he is. 

We have taken all Isaac's old stuff out the loft and it's currently unassembled in baby's room. We need to clean and paint baby's room, clean carpet and get new curtains before cotbed etc can go up. I have not even thought about packing a hospital bag yet. Xxx


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Anyone else feel like baby is moving nonstop and/or baby's head is engaging quite a bit??


----------



## CurlyRose

Bombshell - hope you're home and feeling better soon, sounds like you're going through it a bit now :(

Daisy - yes! There is definite engagement occurring, the midwife put me at 3/5 engaged, but it is moving in and out a lot atm. Sometimes it feels like the whole baby is using the bottom of my womb as a hammock, the lower part of my bump feels so stretched out and weighed down, I have to bend over and lean on something until it wriggles back up!

I have started sorting stuff for the spare room, at last, also got Christmas decorations down, I am exhausted from the sheer amount of things we've done today!


----------



## cupcakekate

Hi girls :) sorry not posted in a while, hope you're all okay!
I can't believe how close we all are now, I think these last weeks will fly by now!
All is fine with me other than at my 20 week scan they spotted that my placenta was anterior low and completely covering my cervix, they said often they do move but they don't think mine will because it also has an extra posterior lobe :( I'm booked in for another scan at 32 weeks to see if any movement but I'm not feeling very positive about it.
No movement will mean a scheduled c section, which wouldn't be my ideal choice but as long as baby gets here safe and sound that's all that matters right! I'm more worried about bleeding beforehand, I feel like a ticking time bomb waiting for it to happen now, as they've warned me bleeding is likely. Anyone had experience of this or know anyone who has?
x


----------



## littlelily

Hi, our nursery is untidy at the moment too with stuff everywhere but it is painted, cot bed built, we have a changing table and nursing chair in their too. Still haven't put curtains up yet and still on look out for a second hand chest of drawers for the room but definitely getting there!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So had growth scan today and baby weighs 4 lb 4. Kind of scared, above top line for legs and on top line for tummy. Was lovely to see him again though.
Next growth scan booked for 34 weeks probably have one at 36 weeks too. The consultant said a plan would be put in place at 36 weeks, talk of a csection if baby continues growing as he is, but I don't want that. I'm pushing for induction at 38 weeks but till 36 weeks it's all up in the air .


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> So had growth scan today and baby weighs 4 lb 4. Kind of scared, above top line for legs and on top line for tummy. Was lovely to see him again though.
> Next growth scan booked for 34 weeks probably have one at 36 weeks too. The consultant said a plan would be put in place at 36 weeks, talk of a csection if baby continues growing as he is, but I don't want that. I'm pushing for induction at 38 weeks but till 36 weeks it's all up in the air .

Dawn my LO is right along with yours. Estimated at 4.9lbs and measuring 2 weeks ahead....:shrug: though my OB didn't say anything about him being worried about him getting too big. I am sure it will be mentioned if my LO doesn't turn and keeps getting bigger and bigger. I can't see him getting very long but he looks like he has cheeks already.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks, kind of reassuring I'm not the only one measuring big. were your other children big?





allforthegirl said:


> Dawn my LO is right along with yours. Estimated at 4.9lbs and measuring 2 weeks ahead....:shrug: though my OB didn't say anything about him being worried about him getting too big. I am sure it will be mentioned if my LO doesn't turn and keeps getting bigger and bigger. I can't see him getting very long but he looks like he has cheeks already.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Thanks, kind of reassuring I'm not the only one measuring big. were your other children big?


No my other were not. My biggest one was 8lbs 11oz.... All the rest were 7.2, 7.4 and 7.9 was my last. Two were early....so i am sure the one born at 37 weeks would have been closer to 9 if he was allowed to go to EDD


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Wow, am I ever behind! Let's see if I can catch up....

First off, AMP, I'm SO sorry to hear about your grandmother. My grandmother passed when my daughter was about 9 months old. She ended up being the ray of sunshine at the wake and funeral. Maybe your LO can do the same <3

Heartburn - YES! Here too. Allforthegirl, I never heard that Zantac interferes with iron... def something I want to talk to my midwife or doctor about, because I am anemic, yet taking Zantac daily for my horrible acid reflux! (Usually one Zantac and 2 Tums will help... and if all else fails, a vanilla milkshake does the trick! :haha: )

Bombshell - I really hope everything is okay with you! :hugs: Keep us posted!

Kalon - That sounds awful!!! Hopefully your results are positive & you don't have to go through that again! :hug:

Hospital bag - I'm starting to feel like maybe this is something I should do.... but I haven't yet. 

Nursery - TOTALLY NOT READY!!! My DH is working on my DD's big girl room, and until that's done she's still in the crib, in the nursery. I think once he gets the popcorn ceiling scraped & the walls & woodwork painted, I have all of her new bedding and decor already, so it should go together fairly easily. I just want to make sure she's out and settled before I start changing the nursery for Jacob. As much as I want that nursery settled (NESTING!), he will be in our bedroom for quite a while before transitioning into the nursery, so.... it will be okay in the end. 

I did go into the attic and grab my DD's old onesies, socks, and the only 2 gender neutral outfits she had. I also put his new clothing, arranged by size, in the nursery closet (all the way to the right of my DD's clothing). Worst case scenario, they're sharing a closet for now, right?? :neutral:

In other news... crotch pain is awful. It's getting worse today. Kinda felt like I had a knife stuck in the bone right above my vagina (Sorry, TMI). I feel like all I want to do is sit and rest, but I know I should stay active and keep moving... so as I'm grabbing my groups for teaching every half hour, as much as I'd like to have the classroom teachers just send the kiddos to my room, I'm forcing myself to go to their classrooms to collect them. Owwies! :cry: At least I do have a midwife appointment today... although I'm not sure what she can do for it.


----------



## allforthegirl

BellaRosa I believe as long as you take the iron 2hours before or after the Zantac you should be ok.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am right there with you on the crotch pain front. I mentioned it to the consultant but i dont think he really understood what i was getting at. He just told me to take painkillers and keep moving. I am managing without painkillers, its just annoying really, moving from sitting down is sore now and i walk like i am 100 years old. 





BellaRosa8302 said:


> In other news... crotch pain is awful. It's getting worse today. Kinda felt like I had a knife stuck in the bone right above my vagina (Sorry, TMI). I feel like all I want to do is sit and rest, but I know I should stay active and keep moving... so as I'm grabbing my groups for teaching every half hour, as much as I'd like to have the classroom teachers just send the kiddos to my room, I'm forcing myself to go to their classrooms to collect them. Owwies! :cry: At least I do have a midwife appointment today... although I'm not sure what she can do for it.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

its good they have spotted the large size now though, hopefully they will keep an eye on it for you. 

My consultant seemed happy to talk options, so i will see if i get him again. I am kind of hoping that the fact i am so anxious about another big baby may pursuade them into an earlier induction, fingers crossed. 



allforthegirl said:


> No my other were not. My biggest one was 8lbs 11oz.... All the rest were 7.2, 7.4 and 7.9 was my last. Two were early....so i am sure the one born at 37 weeks would have been closer to 9 if he was allowed to go to EDD


----------



## DaisyDreamer

CurlyRose, think Zodi is doing the same thing here, moving in and out. The other morning cleaning up the kitchen I had to stoop at 45 degrees because they were so engaged! Really tickles my bits in an uncomfortable way.

Kate, no experience with that but you are right that the safest way for baby to ome out is always the best way! Good luck with your CS dear

Bella, ouch! that sounds really painful. Hope that you get this pain sorted out, personally not looking forward to experiencing it myself. What do you teach? And how did your MW appt go?


----------



## bombshellmom

Thanks for the concerns everyone! I am back home as of a few days ago and feeling much better! My heart is still beating around 120-130 bmp but i have a follow up appointment on Thursday!



dawn - 4 lbs already? do they do those growth scans in pregnancy now or did your doc special order it? i never had one with my first, she came out 8 lbs even I'm also scared this one will be big. i already get the comments at work "oh due soon, eh?" um, no. I still have 2 months, thanks. lol


bellarosa - we are totally not ready as far as the nursery goes, either! don't think we will be by the time baby is here. but she will be in our room for the first 6 months at least so we aren't in much hurry! sorry about the crotch pain!! i also get those pains, more so around my pelvic region. especially if i have been sitting for sometime! best to keep moving, hopefully it eases up on you! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad your back home bombshell. 

I don't think they routinely do growth scans here its because Isaac was quite big and very nearly a çsection. However his growth scan under estimated his weight by 1.5lbs anyway so in my mind I'm not taking too much stock In them being right, I have long babies and I think that's where the weight is and that's probably hard to decipher from a scan when they are so tucked in.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bombshell glad you and baby have a clean bill of health! Kind of weird about your BPM though, maybe take a nice long bath after such a stressful few days huh?
Now that OH and I have found a place to live and it is a 2br, we think we will be doing a nursery. But Zodi will be sleeping with us for several months so we're not rushing all the need to do's for that right now. For crying out loud we still have to move into a whole house !!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

When do you move daisy dreamer? Hope the move goes well and you settle before Zodi arrives. 

Today has not been a good day and Isaac gas spent all day doing all the things he knows he shouldn't. We made the trek to mum and tots which is an hour walk now and Isaac deliberately pushed two children over, after the first time he was told off and warned he would be going home if he continued. Well 5 mins later he pushed someone else so we left. Isaac was crying and I was in floods of tears too. I was so cross at him, I don't expect a lot from him but he is nearly 3 years 3 months and does know better. It also doesn't help that we'll meaning people chose to comment that "it will be much harder when I have 2 children", yep, no help at all.


----------



## allforthegirl

Bella if you have SPD then tons of movement can actually be worse than good. Be careful with your movements. I have had SPD pretty bad with my last and slowly starting to get it back this time. Regular slow movements can be good, but if it hurts still then you may need to rest up more. I had a very hard time walking or pushing a heavy cart or walking up stairs, getting out of bed or rolling in bed (these bothers me now too, wearing silk pants so I slide), taking a big step over something (this bothers me now, wow it can stop me in my tracks). I also started having some achiness in between my legs. I will take what I have now as it isn't even close to what it was last time. I have a good friend that was in a wheel chair with one of her pg.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> its good they have spotted the large size now though, hopefully they will keep an eye on it for you.
> 
> My consultant seemed happy to talk options, so i will see if i get him again. I am kind of hoping that the fact i am so anxious about another big baby may pursuade them into an earlier induction, fingers crossed.

I am not worried too much as my last started to slow down in growth after a giant growth spurt. And like you they were wrong with my boys weight too. Always thinking they were bigger than they were. I am confident I will be able to delivery naturally regardless.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn 3's are a tough year. I always found them harder than 2. As much as they know better they also know how to push mommy's buttons even more. :hugs: You are doing a great job! I am sure you will rock two LO's just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, strangers love to judge! I bet you already know that you're going to do fine with two babe's, and that Isaac hopefully is just have a tough day. I worked in a pre-school for a bit and 3 year olds are definitely clever little one's and like to push boundaries.
Never had any problems with any of the two year olds as much

We are moving in like now! Well, right now right now, I am at my mom's house to grab the last of our things from when we were staying here in Dec. Then back up to the new house about 2 hrs drive away when traffic isn't horrendous! The rest of our stuff is at the IL's place which incidentally is 2 doors down (which means they will be as good as strangers because they are so disconnected from this pregnancy and grandbaby) from the new house, so we are able to spread out the moving period for a bit. Since OH is in school 3 days a week pretty much all day and is swamped with homework/work, it's difficult to set aside a whole day to just moving. This situation allows us to work in bits and pieces, so we'll do that!
I'm sure we will get everything at least INTO the house and have some baby things set up by the time Zodi arrives, which is perfectly fine with me as I am just glad to have a house to live in!

FX for your concerns with induction and baby's weight!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you. It's just been a really hard day today, like I'm tethering on crying again. I don't do all this emotion. 
I'm honestly not even thinking about the two children element, we all have to adjust to it and although it will take time we will get there, we have too, it's happening regardless. 
Isaac does a full day at nursery tommorow and it provides us both with much needed respite from each other. 
I think I may stop going mum and tots whilst he is so hard to manage, which is a real shame but it's not worth the frustration. X 




allforthegirl said:


> Dawn 3's are a tough year. I always found them harder than 2. As much as they know better they also know how to push mommy's buttons even more. :hugs: You are doing a great job! I am sure you will rock two LO's just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah busy times for you. I hope the rest of the move goes ok. I sure you will be settled once Zodi arrives. 

The ironic thing around Isaac and his behaviour is I worked in a nursery with preschool children for 8 years, never saw deliberately naughty behaviour like I see from Isaac. But then they are so different fir there parents. All my training, degree in childhood studies and management experience goes out the window when it's my child being a little monkey. 
Maybe I expect too much from him sometimes, I know that is common when people have worked in a nursery environment. 
I think I'm also not considering the changes coming his way and how that may be impacting behaviour. ..... or maybe I'm just making excuses for him. I honestly don't know.
The straw that may break the camels back is daddy is away next week with work so that's 5 whole days and four nights just me and Isaac. ..... hmmmm, that's going to be hard .





DaisyDreamer said:


> Dawn, strangers love to judge! I bet you already know that you're going to do fine with two babe's, and that Isaac hopefully is just have a tough day. I worked in a pre-school for a bit and 3 year olds are definitely clever little one's and like to push boundaries.
> Never had any problems with any of the two year olds as much
> 
> We are moving in like now! Well, right now right now, I am at my mom's house to grab the last of our things from when we were staying here in Dec. Then back up to the new house about 2 hrs drive away when traffic isn't horrendous! The rest of our stuff is at the IL's place which incidentally is 2 doors down (which means they will be as good as strangers because they are so disconnected from this pregnancy and grandbaby) from the new house, so we are able to spread out the moving period for a bit. Since OH is in school 3 days a week pretty much all day and is swamped with homework/work, it's difficult to set aside a whole day to just moving. This situation allows us to work in bits and pieces, so we'll do that!
> I'm sure we will get everything at least INTO the house and have some baby things set up by the time Zodi arrives, which is perfectly fine with me as I am just glad to have a house to live in!
> 
> FX for your concerns with induction and baby's weight!


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn I seriously think we have alot in common right now only Sean is a year younger .. He is slapping every one right now , including today the old lady that came to say hi to him in his buggy . She got a wallop on her face !!!!!!! I was MORTIFIED !!! Didn't know what to say and to make matters worse when I told him no and not nice . I got one too !!!! 
Not sure where He is is learning it !!! 

So not a great day here either on the mothering front !! Still deciding to take it one day at a time and not think beyond tommrow ;)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Daisy - Thanks for asking! I teach ESOL (English to Speakers of Other Languages) in grades K-5. I see over 90 kids that I take in groups throughout the day. 

As for my midwife appointment, I'm measuring at 30.5 weeks, HB is 140, & Jacob is head-down. I was told that at this point, he most likely will not move from that position. Since my previous labor was 5 hours from start to finish (teeniest little period type cramp to delivery) that this time, I will most likely be about half that amount of time - 2.5 hours! Eek! Good and bad news - quick labor is great.... as long as I get to the hospital on time! I just don't want a car birth! :haha:

And good luck with your move!!! You'll have to share pics of your home once it's set up the way you like :flower:

Bombshell, Glad you're back home & feeling better. Keep us posted on how Thursday goes! As for the nursery - glad to hear I'm not the only one :haha: And as for the crotch pain - I am always moving! I'm wondering if I have to slow down instead. It's def worse when I am VERY (more than usually) active :wacko:

Dawn, I hope things get better with Isaac's behavior. Sometimes they just have bad days, right?? You would think the other parents would be more sympathetic!! :growlmad: I'm sure I would have been in tears too!

AllForTheGirl, I'm really wondering if I do have SPD... my midwife told me a few exercises I can do, and said the same things you're saying about not taking wide steps, keeping my legs together when moving in & out of a car, in & out of bed, up stairs, etc. I'm trying to take it easy, but it's so hard when I have SO much to do to get ready for this baby, and I'm still working full time. Your poor friend! I can't imagine being in a wheelchair! I guess I really have to slow down, because I do NOT want that to happen!!! :nope:


----------



## AMP1117

So I was sleeping like crap before the whole thing with my grandmother...now its even worse. Im lucky if I am getting 3 hrs a night:cry: sooooo exhausted.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sorry to hear that, AMP. Is it thoughts of your grandmother keeping you up, or something else? :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Sorry to hear that, AMP. Is it thoughts of your grandmother keeping you up, or something else? :hugs:

I was having insomnia before she passed, then the whole week she was on "death watch" I was anticipating an early morning phone call which made the insomnia worse, now that she has passed no matter how tired I am I sleep for maybe 2-3 hours then have to start getting up to pee almost every 1 hr 1/2. Then my throat feels like its on fire (only my throat not my chest, is this still considered heartburn?) and of course no matter which side I lay on within 20 minutes Im uncomfortable again


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Left wondering - sounds like it's just been a mad day for our boys today. I got a few slaps in the face from Isaac. It's a lovely little reward for being mummy. I do wonder where they learn smacking etc but then I remember they really are there own little person and sometimes they just respond and often don't think it through first. Isaac is at nursery tomorrow so I get a break thankfully, hopefully we will have a much better Friday and you will have a better tomorrow. 

BellaRosa- I think many of the other mins have just not hit this parenting hurdle with there kids so they can't see further than the end if their nose sometimes. I normally make a point of making Isaac apologise but I couldn't today I was too upset and cross. 

Amp - I am sorry to hear your not sleeping, I hope on time some decent sleep comes your way. Take care xxx

AFM- just home from tea out with a friend, it was just what I needed to De - stress. Pelvic pain still very apparant, restaurant chairs didn't help that situation much xxxx


----------



## Buttercup84

AMP, sorry you're not getting much sleep and i'm really sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs:
Dawn :hugs: Take no notice of other people's snippy comments, it sounds to me like you handled the situation really well. I have the same degree and nursery work experience (worked in one til I went on mat leave with DD2) and I feel like my own kids are nothing like any i've looked after lol! Mind you I know DD1 is an angel at nursery as the teacher was singing her praises at parents evening so i'm pretty sure some kids just save all their naughtiness for mummy and daddy :winkwink: I feel like at the moment DD1 is sort of rebelling against being the oldest which is understandable as she's still really young but it's hard going sometimes.

I had a second growth scan last week and baby is still measuring way ahead but is following a curve on the chart (a much larger than average curve but a curve nonetheless!) I have a final growth scan at 36 weeks by which point I will have seen the consultant and will know where I stand with regards to going past my due date (hopefully not!) The braxton hicks are coming on full force these days, forgot how they can take your breath away sometimes!


----------



## CurlyRose

AMP, yes, that is still heartburn, I don't get much of mine in my chest, but in my throat and nose it was making me cough and gag horribly. Sorry to hear about your crap time with sleep too - I feel your pain there, I get less than 2 consecutive hours every time I sleep at the moment, running on absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

Thanks, i kind of think a lot of Isaacs issues are frustration, i think i need another approach with him, but im not sure what. shall get my thinking cap on. 

I really hope they dont let you go overdue, its so hard when they are measuring big, I get the arguments for not inducing people, but equally i think once they have the infomration that indicates big baby they should act on it. I see the consulatant and have another scan at 34 weeks and i reckon they will rescan at 36 weeks and at that point some plan better be made or i shall be getting cross. I dont want a c-section, which the last consultant seemed keen on, i would like to try and do it naturally again but this one is already looking bigger than isaac was and i reckon 10lb 7 may be my limit - so in sum if i want a natural birth they will probably need to think of inducing at 38 weeks. 



Buttercup84 said:


> Dawn :hugs: Take no notice of other people's snippy comments, it sounds to me like you handled the situation really well. I have the same degree and nursery work experience (worked in one til I went on mat leave with DD2) and I feel like my own kids are nothing like any i've looked after lol! Mind you I know DD1 is an angel at nursery as the teacher was singing her praises at parents evening so i'm pretty sure some kids just save all their naughtiness for mummy and daddy :winkwink: I feel like at the moment DD1 is sort of rebelling against being the oldest which is understandable as she's still really young but it's hard going sometimes.
> 
> I had a second growth scan last week and baby is still measuring way ahead but is following a curve on the chart (a much larger than average curve but a curve nonetheless!) I have a final growth scan at 36 weeks by which point I will have seen the consultant and will know where I stand with regards to going past my due date (hopefully not!) The braxton hicks are coming on full force these days, forgot how they can take your breath away sometimes!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh the house is empty, isaac at nursery, nat at work. radio on and time to sort through Isaacs old baby clothes. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i have no idea where i am storing them but i am more than ready to cooo and ahhhh at them :haha:


----------



## AMP1117

So this little guy is estimated to be in the 66% percentile for growth. Dr. not concerned with size at this time but booked me for another growth scan for Feb. 12 (day before I hit 37 weeks). Induction should be scheduled after I hit 39 weeks (which is a Saturday so they said induction on/around Monday Feb. 29th although I'll ask for March 1st to avoid Leap Year!) Picture not so great but Dr. said everything looks good! 

I have a feeling this little monkey will come on his own around 38 weeks though and I wont need the induction.


----------



## AMP1117

Forgot to attach pic!
 



Attached Files:







Michael 32 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah lovely picture. It's lovely to get the opportunity to see baby again at a scan x x 




AMP1117 said:


> Forgot to attach pic!


----------



## AMP1117

Least favorite part of preparing for baby...installing car seats....why can't they magically install themselves? Only doing it so early because we have a really warm day and who knows what weather will be like in upcoming weeks. I do it myself because I dont trust hubby to make it "tight enough" he would just throw it in there and attach it without making sure its a secure fit.:growlmad:


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow you are installing that early. Makes things real


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> Wow you are installing that early. Makes things real

Yea, its a pain trying to do it in sub zero weather (dd born in January) so I decided next time we had a warm day to just get it done!


----------



## allforthegirl

My last was born in Feb....and there is always that chance it will happen in Feb again.....just hoping the mild winter we are having it will be nicer than -30C

Also anyone else freezing? ME :wave: I am a anemic though so that could be my problem


----------



## AMP1117

I go from freezing to holy hell its hot!


----------



## allforthegirl

I only seem to get really hot at night when I do. Then I feel like someone poured water all over me. It is crazy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So crazy! I'm always hot lately.... then again, my room at work is terrible. During the summer, my room is FREEZING, and during the winter (now) my room is BOILING! I have to wear heavy sweaters in the summer and short sleeves in the winter...

And then I have bus duty outside in the cold. So I need to bring something heavier to wear out there!


----------



## Left wonderin

Any one else really uncomfortable ???? There is no position I'm comfortable in ..... Errrrrrrr ok rant over lol


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Freezing, but my armpits and boobs are just TOO DAMN HOT and just need to be covered in sweat all the time. Even in the nude, with the heat off. ??!??!?! Do you have cotton blankets? I get drenched whenever I bundle up in a cozy polyester blanket.

Still waiting on a certificate to get the baby's carseat! Grr, I would hate for it to have gotten lost in the mix some how. Really was looking forward to saving that cash!

I too am uncomfortable... I think mine is coming from over-stretching my hips and back and pulling them out of alignment all over the place. :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

Mine is from whatever way baby is lying .... Feel sick if I sit for too long...


----------



## Fezzle

We're going to buy a new car before we buy the car seat so not sure when actually installing it will happen! We're going to do some 'car research' tomorrow though after our first NCT class.

AMP- great scan pic! 

DH and I went out for a nice meal outside the city (getting in our date nights while we can)- it was only about a 30 min drive but I was so uncomfortable in the car with the seatbelt under my bump pressing on my pelvis that long. I think some of it was to do with DH's driving style though as I was fine when I drove us home! I'm glad we have no more big trips planned though.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, that's a lot of mummy-Isaac time! But you'll make it through this, who knows maybe that's just what you two need? GL

left wondering, that sounds mortifying! Wow and strangers can be so judgmental too I wouldn't have any idea what to say. What can ya do, kids are stinkers some times. They're just figuring this world out, we have at least a few decades' experience on them.

Bella, so is that similar to ESL (English as a Second Language) program? Remember that the school district I attended typically had those programs for foreign students. That must be really rewarding! Would love to teach but not sure if I can handle the way other people raise their children sometimes :haha:

AMP I'm sure it doesn't help much but I am with you on the insomnia front! Grieving must make it worse. Sorry to hear you're not having an easy time dear. Is there anything you can do to help cheer yourself up? Do you have a pregnancy pillow or even extra pillows to help prop yourself up in a comfy way? Or Tums for heartburn? I get up to pee a lot then can't get comfortable so I only get maybe 2 hours of sleep at a time, and a few light dozes in and out until morning.
Also what a lovely scan image of your little boy. You'll be meeting him soon!

Mama Bat, oooh you are getting so close!! Are you excited or what?

AFM: just a wreck emotionally. Fighting, crying, but no sleeping, even with a sleep aid. Boo


----------



## allforthegirl

Left~I am very uncomfortable too...specially if baby moves position on me. though today I think a muscle (or ligament, as I am not a Dr) has torn on me. It is quiet painful. Just took some tylenol and T1 to help ease it as I am not able to move around without breathing out the pain. It is also causing my uterus to be more irritable.


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn, hope you enjoyed sorting the baby clothes :) has to be one of the most fun aspects of preparing for a new baby! I separated the 0-3 neutral things we have from the masses of girls clothes and along with what I've bought just for this baby we have a good amount, more than I expected tbh. if its another girl we genuinely won't need to buy a thing but I would still get a few new things in each size just so they have some clothes bought just for them :)
Daisy, sorry to hear you're not doing great at the moment :( lack of sleep makes everything else seem much worse too I find, hope you get some relief soon!
Amp, great scan! I got a pic from my last one but it just looks like a blob lol not a cute little face like yours :)
Speaking of cars/car seats we picked up our new (to us) car today. It's a ford s max which is a smaller minivan/mpv type. Has 5 full size seats then 2 smaller folding ones at the very back. I'm a bit nervous about driving something this big as my old car was a Toyota Yaris but with 3 little ones in car seats and a double stroller to fit in plus knowing we'll be going on a lot of uk based holidays we really needed a bigger vehicle. It has front and rear parking sensors so I'm sure I'll be fine once I get used to the width of it.


----------



## AMP1117

Left wonderin said:


> Any one else really uncomfortable ???? There is no position I'm comfortable in ..... Errrrrrrr ok rant over lol

I'm right there with you:hugs:: no matter what position I'm in it sucks sleeping? Forget it


----------



## CurlyRose

AMP1117 said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Any one else really uncomfortable ???? There is no position I'm comfortable in ..... Errrrrrrr ok rant over lol
> 
> I'm right there with you:hugs:: no matter what position I'm in it sucks sleeping? Forget itClick to expand...

Totally with you ladies, I can get one body part comfortable, but never all, so I rest back for a bit, bump for a bit, hips for a bit and so on!

I am also mega itchy in the evenings, it looks like my jeans are giving me some sort of heat rash during the day (particularly at the seams) which I then exacerbate in the evenings by wearing fleecy pyjamas. I have no relief unless I'm in the bath. Going to find some cotton pyjamas today and try and avoid the jeans for the weekend, but if that doesn't help then I'm off to the Dr's next week, yay!


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup- I also have a Yaris and we're about to get something bigger. I don't want to go too big though as my city is a nightmare for driving and parking. Right now we're thinking of a Ford Focus or a VW Golf, but doing some more research later. Ours will be used but new to us too, but hopefully not as old as our current car (which is a 2002 and still has a cassette deck in it).


----------



## Left wonderin

Must be time for car changing . Changed ours last week from a ford c max to a tyota avensis . Feel like I'm sitting on the ground now !!! Huge boot so I'm happy :) plenty of room for a double buggy !! Still have to sort out my neutral baby clothes :) I'm looking forward to the trip down memory lane and the ooing and awhing ..... Will do it this week as off shopping for my hospital bag and other needed baby stuff next weekend before I get too uncomfortable for walking around the shops. Hopefully having the clothes ect will motivate me to sort out the spare room and sort out the new nursery ... Well at at least the wardrobe space !


----------



## Fezzle

Curly- at home I live in these: https://www.marksandspencer.com/maternity-bird-print-pyjama-bottoms/p/p22418158

I love them so much, I ordered a second pair and the nightshirt as well. They are so comfortable!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies, sorry that I've been having a hard time keeping up with the thread, I hope that you're all well! :flower:

Our crib, mattress, and mattress pads have all come in as well as the pack 'n play but we haven't set any of it up yet since we're still clearing out the nursery and DH has been super busy with work for the past week. He even had to go in early this morning for the academic team and I'm not sure when he'll get home but at least he's getting paid extra for doing it. I can't wait to get started on the nursery, the ILs are ordering the crib bedding and as much of the nursery decor as they can online this weekend. It should all be here by mid February so I would like to think that we'll have the nursery completely done by the time I hit my 9th month of pregnancy.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well. 

I had my first episode if agonising leg cramp last night, god it hurt. Took about an hour or so to unknot it, then it was achy and I couldn't put weight through my leg. Even now it feels tender. 

Brought baby his coming home outfit today , cute baby gro Isaac chose for him. Sad that I'm buying 0-3 months and not new born lol, none of Isaacs new born lasted longer than a day so just not wasting our money this time. 

Ok ladies, thoughts and or experiences on a) breastfeeding and b) co - sleeping. 

I couldn't breastfeed Isaac, he wouldn't latch, lost lots of weight was jaundiced. I was scared into formula feeding him. A decision I regret to this day. I think I was too strict and didn't do the skin to skin to help with establishing feeding. I would like to succeed this time but wonder if co sleeping may help us. It would just be me and baby in bed, Nat would sleep on the sofa and I only plan to do till about 6 weeks at which stage hopefully feeding would be established and the Co - sleeping may be less important.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> I had my first episode if agonising leg cramp last night, god it hurt. Took about an hour or so to unknot it, then it was achy and I couldn't put weight through my leg. Even now it feels tender.
> 
> Brought baby his coming home outfit today , cute baby gro Isaac chose for him. Sad that I'm buying 0-3 months and not new born lol, none of Isaacs new born lasted longer than a day so just not wasting our money this time.
> 
> Ok ladies, thoughts and or experiences on a) breastfeeding and b) co - sleeping.
> 
> I couldn't breastfeed Isaac, he wouldn't latch, lost lots of weight was jaundiced. I was scared into formula feeding him. A decision I regret to this day. I think I was too strict and didn't do the skin to skin to help with establishing feeding. I would like to succeed this time but wonder if co sleeping may help us. It would just be me and baby in bed, Nat would sleep on the sofa and I only plan to do till about 6 weeks at which stage hopefully feeding would be established and the Co - sleeping may be less important.

Gosh sorry about the leg cramps they suck!

Ok I have done tons and tons of research on BFing. As I had many troubles starting out with my first two, by the time the third time I was pg I read a lot. I may be able to help you out.....Oh and if you want a really good start to BFing then I suggest reading Breastfeeding Made Simple, best information. I knew just as much as any LC that I saw.

My first question for you is why do you say he wouldn't latch? 

Also too many BF baby's will lose weight in the beginning as they are mostly getting the colostrum until your milk starts coming in. This is very very normal.

All my baby's had jaundice, so it has nothing to do with you and your milk.

Some LC and nurses will tell you MUST BF baby with in so many hours, blah blah blah. Well that will be a problem if you baby isn't always hungry every 2-3 hours. Sometimes it is a little less or more, and that is ok. 

Yes skin to skin will help bring in your milk faster. It can also help you read baby's cues better and allow him to "baby led breastfeeding" 
quick video on baby led BF. 
This was something that made my last bf experience with baby way easier. I will be doing this again myself. 

Now if you are worried about baby's latch and baby is still not doing well, then you can always try flange feeding. I did this after my surgery about 3-4 weeks after baby. My milk dropped because I had low blood volume. I was able to continue to BF him and he wasn't starving.
video 

This allows baby to continue to suckle at the breast to help increase your milk supply and allow him to have some nutrition as well.

Now you always must make sure that baby is swallowing well too. A great website to help you with that is.... Dr Newman. 

There are also many youtube videos that will show you proper swallowing. Another resource that should be looked into is ILCA. Finding a a group near you so that you can learn before or have the amazing support after birth as well.

As for co-sleeping I do this out of connivence because I don't like getting up out of bed and disrupting baby or my sleep.

I hope this helps you......


----------



## KalonKiki

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> I had my first episode if agonising leg cramp last night, god it hurt. Took about an hour or so to unknot it, then it was achy and I couldn't put weight through my leg. Even now it feels tender.
> 
> Brought baby his coming home outfit today , cute baby gro Isaac chose for him. Sad that I'm buying 0-3 months and not new born lol, none of Isaacs new born lasted longer than a day so just not wasting our money this time.
> 
> Ok ladies, thoughts and or experiences on a) breastfeeding and b) co - sleeping.
> 
> I couldn't breastfeed Isaac, he wouldn't latch, lost lots of weight was jaundiced. I was scared into formula feeding him. A decision I regret to this day. I think I was too strict and didn't do the skin to skin to help with establishing feeding. I would like to succeed this time but wonder if co sleeping may help us. It would just be me and baby in bed, Nat would sleep on the sofa and I only plan to do till about 6 weeks at which stage hopefully feeding would be established and the Co - sleeping may be less important.

Sorry about the leg cramps! I got them all the time when I was pregnant with DS but I actually found that it helped them go away immediately if I stood up and put pressure on the leg. I have no idea how but it works like a charm every time. :hugs:

As for breastfeeding and co-sleeping:

Breastfeeding - I did manage to successfully breastfeed DS for 15 months. It wasn't without its hardships in the beginning though, like most babies he had a bit of jaundice and wouldn't latch properly due to nipple confusion (my mother gave him a pacifier in the hospital). I ended up needing to use a nipple shield to help practice latching (and of course to get him to want to latch onto my nipple in the first place instead of a dummy). I managed to get him completely weaned off of the nipple shield at around 5 or 6 weeks PP, after the first couple of weeks of using the shield I began to first try to offer the breast without the shield for a few minutes before putting it on if he just wouldn't take it until one day he did take it every time I fed him that day and we never needed the shield again. It's normal for babies to lose some weight at first after they are born, this happens to nearly every baby whether they are breastfed or formula fed. It's also completely normal for babies to have latch issues as newborn, unfortunately they are born with the instinct to suckle but not the instinct to latch properly. There are many techniques that you can use to help baby's latch and in the meantime you can use lanolin cream to help keep your nipples from becoming really sore, cracked, ect. Also not every baby experiences nipple confusion from receiving an artificial nipple but for just in case it's best to wait until at least 6 weeks PP before introducing a bottle or dummy.

Co-sleeping - It certainly makes things a lot more convenient while breastfeeding and it helps you get more sleep too. For the first 3 months I slept in the double bed we had in the nursery with DS until he decided that he was ready to sleep alone in his crib and he began to mostly sleep through the night. There are quite a few ways that you can co-sleep as well. If you feel comfortable with the idea you can snuggle with baby in the bed, just make sure you keep baby on top of the blankets or if you would feel more comfortable you can keep a travel co-sleeper on the bed next to you or a co-sleeper or pack 'n play by the bed.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you so much allforthegirl and mama otter, excellent advice. 

Allforthegirl - when I had Isaac I was so inexperienced and under informed over breastfeeding. He never seemed to latch or stay on. He was forceps delivery and his poor cheek very bruised, whether that made latching hard I don't know. In all honesty if we had of kept at it we may have succeeded but the midwife freaked us out over the weight loss. 
There was also a misguided perception that because he was big he'd be hungry and I would struggle to feed. In actual fact he was just very sleepy the first few days and not at all interested in feeding. 
The good news I guess is there is better support now, the hospital employs two peer support workers Mon to Friday, and I know of a support group I could go too. 

Re co - sleeping I think I will give it a try, I'm guessing if it's just me and baby in bed I don't necessarily need a co sleeper crib etc as I would go under covers and baby over covers but in sleeping bag and obviously no pillow near baby. 

Thanks so much for your advice x x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Allforthegirl and Mama Otter, thanks for all the helpful information! I am too a hopeful first time BF'er and seem to have the support of my midwife and WIC clinics, so hopefully that will make things a lot easier too.

Had a pre-natal massage that was wonderful today. My hips are feeling so much better!
Been getting really sore feet these days. Even if I rest, they hurt just as soon as I stand again. Anyone else?


----------



## SilasLove

I'm concerned about BFing. I want to succeed so much at this but I have little support from DH as our first two were FF and they "are just fine". This is true, but knowing this will be my last child I WANT to do this and succeed. I have only 6 weeks until I return to work and I worry that will be just as we are getting comfortable and then I'll have to worry about pumping and storing etc. I have so little knowledge about it, and I am hoping to get a pump through WIC since I am returning to work. I am seeing a LC through WIC and my drs office so I think I'll get plenty of support once baby is here and if we have issues.


----------



## Fezzle

We have our breastfeeding class in NCT next weekend, so I'm hoping that will be informative as that's what I plan/hope to do. We had our first class yesterday and our 2nd class today. So far it's been really useful, and the other couples in the class seem really nice!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Silaslas - I'm sure your breast design will go just great, as you say you WANT to do it this time. I'm exactly the same and I'm hoping it's this WANT that will get me there. 

Fezzle - glad the classes are going well. Will be interested to hear what info you get at the breastfeeding class.


----------



## CurlyRose

We've got our NCT classes coming up, two Saturdays running and an evening BFing class. I am going to be exhausted by the BFing class (it finishes at 10, I'm usually dozing on the sofa by 8!) but seriously looking forward to them, it's good to hear other people are enjoying theirs. I only really booked it for the opportunity to meet other new parents locally, the info is a bonus!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

There is also La Leche League, I don't know if that is USA only or international, but they are a great resource or BF moms too.


----------



## KalonKiki

BFing was just something that I always knew that I was going to do, I was very fortunate to grow up in a family where BFing women was the norm. It's a wonderful experience for sure and I can't wait to do it again. The best advice I can offer is to just be patient with it. It can and usually is very frustrating at first but I promise that it really only takes a few weeks to get baby latching properly every time and then once baby learns to latch properly it's an absolute breeze. No bottles to wash and it's right there anytime you need it and best of all it's free! My son only nursed for 15 months before weaning on his own accord and I'm hoping to nurse this baby longer. She's probably my last so I think I'm just going to let her nurse as long as she wants to and allow her to wean herself, I just hope she's not in a hurry like her big brother was.


----------



## Fezzle

CurlyRose said:


> We've got our NCT classes coming up, two Saturdays running and an evening BFing class. I am going to be exhausted by the BFing class (it finishes at 10, I'm usually dozing on the sofa by 8!) but seriously looking forward to them, it's good to hear other people are enjoying theirs. I only really booked it for the opportunity to meet other new parents locally, the info is a bonus!

One of the first things we did was split the group where all the men were in one group and the women were in the other; we had to make a list of what we wanted to get out of the class. We women all said our priority was to meet other first time mums in the area with babies the same age. The men had a much more practical list :lol: Our Tuesday one is 7-9.30pm, but one good thing is the classes are held about a minute walk from our house!


----------



## allforthegirl

I wasn't as lucky as mamma otter was with support. I had continual issues BF. My 1st time he had a bad latch and I had reynauds syndrome (but didn't figure this our until baby #3), which cause excruciating pain.... So I could not at the time tell the difference from a bad latch or my Reynauds pain. Day 5 or 6 I went to nurse him and removed my one flap and nipple just about went with my bra.....I stopped BF and went straight to formula.

My 2nd was a struggle because of the shield. It caused problems for the both of us and when I was given horrible information (the nurse told me i had no milk because I couldn't pump any....I know now that just because you can't pump milk doesn't mean you don't have any) I switched to formula....which in turn caused big digestive problems for my LO, and I felt horrible for not continuing.

My 3rd I was so dang determined to get it right, I did tons of research as I explained before. Found out that I have this Reynauds syndrome, got some medication to help with it and nursed him for almost 18 months. Super proud of myself.

4th and 5th still I struggled with the pain but knew what I was dealing with and for me it was very rewarding. 5th was baby led bfing and for me it helped the pain significantly. 4th stopped at bf at 10 months on his own accord, and 5th stopped just at a year again on his own.

Just remember ladies what ever you choose is your choice don't let anyone tell you otherwise <3


----------



## littlelily

Fezzle said:


> Curly- at home I live in these: https://www.marksandspencer.com/maternity-bird-print-pyjama-bottoms/p/p22418158
> 
> I love them so much, I ordered a second pair and the nightshirt as well. They are so comfortable!

Fezzle, I have the exact same ones. LOVE them!!! Just bought a pair for my newly preggers best friend.


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks so much Kalonkiki and allforthegirl for sharing your breastfeeding experiences/advice. There's so much info to sift through online and personally I find it more useful to hear from 'real' women who have breastfed and what worked and didn't for them. I breastfed my first for 3 months and my first second for 2, though both were combination fed pretty quickly. My second had a pretty bad tongue tie which we got snipped but then we had all the drama with her hips and she ended up refusing the breast when she went into her pavlik harness :( I probably could/should have persisted but sad to say I don't think my heart was really in it at the time. I'm really hoping to breastfeed for longer this time. There's a lot of support in my area (very low breastfeeding uptake so they're trying to change that) but I think generally i'm going to go into it with a more determined attitude and learn from my previous mistakes :thumbup:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry I've not posted for a while but things been pretty hectic with us these past few weeks, OH as lost his job and we were ment to be moving this month to into our own place.. that's kind of on hold. And been on monitor a few time with baby. 

However me and OH have decided we would like Charlie as his first name :cloud9: but I'm stuck between two choice for his middle name it either going to be 

Charlie Jacob or Charlie Joseph, I like them both nut I do keep going back to Jacob as a middle name :haha:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sarah sorry you are going through a rough time. I know how it feels. My DH had lost his job to and it isn't fun. I am sure things will work out the way they are supposed to. When one door closes a better one opens, :winkwink:

I can understand why you are having a difficult time between names, they both sound good, though I kinda like Jacob a tiny bit better.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm sorry that things have been rough Sarah, I hope that your OH finds a new job soon. :hugs:
Also I like Charlie Jacob. :D


----------



## AMP1117

Awesome morning....felt like I was going to pass out at work and collapsed but didn't lose consciousness....ambulance ride to hospital....blood work....slightly anemic starting me on iron pills and dr. Thinks I got up too quickly and had drop in blood pressure :shrug: fun times


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> Awesome morning....felt like I was going to pass out at work and collapsed but didn't lose consciousness....ambulance ride to hospital....blood work....slightly anemic starting me on iron pills and dr. Thinks I got up too quickly and had drop in blood pressure :shrug: fun times

Oh no how crappy that must have felt!! I am glad it was nothing serious. I too am slightly anemic and I can tell when I am not taking extra iron everyday.


----------



## CurlyRose

That sounds horrible AMP, hopefully you'll feel a lot better soon though. I have to take extra iron too, took a much higher dose pre-pregnancy which I was taken off, but back on a low dose now. I don't think it's enough really though and am seriously considering doubling it - I used to be prescried the equivalent to 65mg iron 3x daily and am now taking just 28mg (in pregnancy supplement and seperately) once a day and it doesn't feel like it's enough.

Also wondering at what point I give up trying to sleep in bed and just hibernate on the sofa all night. I get my best sleep here now, napping before bed, and am having to come back down quite often in the night to sleep. If only OH wasn't upstairs I don't think I'd bother with bed at all, but I'm soppy and I miss him otherwise!


----------



## Left wonderin

Curly thankfully I'm still sleeping once I fall asleep this time round ... But boy do I toss n turn !! Lol OH ends up on the couch ALOT as I drive him crazy !! ( not quite sure why he doesn't use the 2 spare bedroom ???!!!!!! . Last pg I was up all night every night from around 34 weeks till he arrived . Could seriously only sleep from 6-8 am . Still plenty of time for that to happen .


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly and Left ~ I couldn't imagine sleeping on the couch or not getting enough sleep.... gosh seriously only a couple hours of sleep?? UGH I would be a nasty nasty monster!


----------



## KalonKiki

I've also been having trouble sleeping lately. Between heartburn, DH's snoring, getting up to pee, and near constant baby movement at night it's practically impossible. DS got up early today too, I think he had a nightmare. DH couldn't get him even though he has the day off because apparently he's sick *sigh*. As soon as DH gets up I'm taking a nap, or if DS happens to go down for his nap before then.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA, but DD has been REALLY sick - she had between 103 & 104 fever that lasted 5 days straight. Now the fever is broken, but she's still not eating & just worn out! Trying to catch up here....

Daisy, Yes - ESL is basically the same as ESOL - ESOL is just the more politically correct term - assuming that students can speak many languages and that English might be their 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc language rather than their second :thumbup:

Kalon, how exciting about the nursery! Nice that you'll def have it ready in time! Personally, I just (finally!) made a decision on the theme we're going with, as NOTHING sounded good to me. Really excited now though, & can't wait to get to work on it - but I can't do that until we get DD into her new room, which DH is still working on :dohh:

Dawn, is it Charlie Horses/cramping in your calf? If so, try flexing your toes up toward your knees. That's what stops mine in their tracks. As for breastfeeding and cosleeping - let's talk cosleeping first. My DD was in an Arms Reach cosleeper until around 10 months - AMAZING for breastfeeding especially, and gave her her own space. I'd personally be afraid of sleeping with her actually IN my bed, but it was great to have her sidecar'd right next to me, and really helped to make breastfeeding easier. So far, we've breastfed for 32 months (yay!) but I think she may just have weaned this past week... we will see. She has gone a week before, but she really seems adamant that she's done now. But, that's okay with me... I just wanted to make sure it was on her terms rather than mine (personal choice). I'll outline some breastfeeding tips in a second post. I have a lot of experience, I'm very passionate about it, and I would love to help anyone who needs someone on hand to speak with :flower:

Silas - Same, I'll be doing a separate post on breastfeeding, but please feel free to contact me if you have any questions even after baby comes. I'd be more than happy to help!

Fezzle - YES! Breastfeeding classes are really helpful! I took one and it was wonderful to have a few tricks up my sleeve ahead of time!

Sarah, So sorry to hear about OH losing his job! I thought you were settled on a name :haha: Stick with Charlie Jacob. It's a good name! :flower:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ok, my breastfeeding post:

So, I've been breastfeeding for 32 months & we will see if DD has weaned, or if this is just a longer hiatus than previously :haha:

Anyway, please don't feel doomed (although I know it's hard to tell someone how to feel!) Personally, I feel like attitude/how badly you want to nurse determines how it goes (to an extent - I know there are definitely exceptions, people who don't make milk, etc. - don't get me wrong). Personally, I felt like formula wasn't an option for me (and I had a lot of milk). I was in a lot of pain in the beginning, which I believe was due to a shallow latch as well as my nipples are SO SENSITIVE! (They always have been. I don't even like my DH touching them). So, it was just tough for me in the beginning. But, like I said, I didn't feel like formula was an option for me, DD was gaining weight as she should, and I just kept on trucking - with the help of a lactation consultant, and a breast pump. Yes, it was so bad, and I was so engorged when my milk came in, that I ended up exclusively pumping & bottle feeding my expressed milk for a short amount of time. But, I told myself that if I could just feed her on the breast once per day, I could handle that... then once became twice, became 3x, and before I knew it, we were completely breastfeeding! 

Okay, looking back on that, I feel like it was a lot thrown at you. Here's my advice... 
1. Don't give up (unless a doctor tells you that your baby isn't gaining weight/you're not producing milk). 
2. Don't feed formula (because breastfeeding is a supply and demand process. If baby doesn't drink the milk there, because you're formula feeding, your body will think it doesn't need to make that milk.)
3. Get in touch with a lactation consultant ASAP - while you're still in the hospital. And find one NOW for when you're out of the hospital. 
4. Get numbers/dates/places/times for local breastfeeding support groups. 
5. If you're on FB, join breastfeeding support groups on there. The ladies on there can be VERY helpful if you're in need of immediate answers. Really - someone is always awake somewhere in the world. It's great support. (Some great ones - Breast feeding mama talk privately (for both breastfeeding and non-breastfeeding moms), Dairy Queens, Working Dairy Queens)
6. Remember that if adoptive moms can induce lactation to feed their babies (yes, they can!) you absolutely can do this too! 

I went through a lot in the beginning to breastfeed my daughter. I have advice up the wazoo if anyone has personal questions & I'd be more than happy to help! 

I'm sure there's more I'm forgetting at the moment, but that's a start. I wanted to get back to you all!


----------



## AMP1117

allforthegirl said:


> Curly and Left ~ I couldn't imagine sleeping on the couch or not getting enough sleep.... gosh seriously only a couple hours of sleep?? UGH I would be a nasty nasty monster!

I feel like such a witch some days because I've had so little sleep but every night almost I'm wide awake at 3 am not cool....


----------



## CurlyRose

AMP1117 said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Curly and Left ~ I couldn't imagine sleeping on the couch or not getting enough sleep.... gosh seriously only a couple hours of sleep?? UGH I would be a nasty nasty monster!
> 
> I feel like such a witch some days because I've had so little sleep but every night almost I'm wide awake at 3 am not cool....Click to expand...

I've never been much of a sleeper, but honestly, I fell asleep at 11ish last night, and managed to stay asleep until 4.40 this morning, with only minor wakes to turn over (about 5 or 6 times) and it feels like untold luxury! I'm not too grumpy without sleep, because I'm so used to it, but it does make me a bit dim and struggle with much of the rest of the world!


----------



## littlelily

I hear you on the lack of sleep ladies. Weird because I'm so tired during the day and convince myself every day I'll sleep like a log, but just awake and uncomfortable.

People keep saying 'get lots of rest now while you can'...impossible!


----------



## allforthegirl

Another thing that 'they' say (who is they? no clue:shrug:) is that getting up so often to pee and not sleeping well is because 'it is natures way of preparing you for the little sleep you will get when baby is here'


----------



## Fezzle

I used to be a great sleeper- I'd go to sleep and not be aware of anything until I woke up 8-9 hours later. Now I have to pee usually twice in the night, and also am drinking water all night because my mouth is so dry from sleeping with my mouth open. At least the heartburn is better- before I got the prescription, I was also swigging Gaviscon several times a night too.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm not doing too badly on the sleeping front, still wake up on my tummy, poor baby. up a few times for a wee but normally manage to nod off quite quickly once I have got up for a wee. 

Still doing the reading on the breastfeeding, I have no idea when I feel I will have read enough. ..... I guess in part I won't know till baby is here. My one concern, and it may seem silly is that Isaac would struggle with the periods of cluster feeding that I read newborns do, I know that he will take full advantage of me feeding ie throw toys, cause all levels of trouble etc, not sure how I will manage that, or how I can prepare him for it. 
Other well meaning people tell me to toughen up my nipples? , I think it's advice from years back but I have no idea how your meant to toughen them up??? 
I am also thinking more that co - sleeping *bed sharing* will be the way forward for us. Ideally I'd prefer a cot that attaches to the bed but we don't have the room for that. 

Kind if feeling a bit unprepared with it all. I am sure I was more prepared the first time round.


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn~ don't worry about when is enough about reading. You do as what makes you feel more comfortable. Eventually you will just be reading pretty much the same things, maybe just explained a bit differently, but that is ok if you still need to do it. There is nothing wrong with that at all.

As for Isaac you will come a pro in no time. You know your child the best, you will hear tons of different things that worked for other people, but you will figure out of all those things what is the best for him in the end. What worked for me is putting on his favourite movie, having some reading time, even playing a small board game on the couch with him. You can make cluster feeds very much a bonding period for all of you.

As for the toughen up the nipple thing....I don't think there is really any evidence in it at all. Mothers in third world country's who BF don't do any of the sort......Just making sure that you have a good latch is what is important, and have a big circle of support, whether it is family, friends, or even a outside one.


----------



## KalonKiki

I had my appointment with my OB yesterday and since I had a low birth weight baby last time and I'm concerned about the possibility of inadequate placenta/preeclampsia happening again my OB was nice enough to book a growth scan for me on Monday. Baby is head down though and both our vitals are still looking good and I gained a pound since my last visit at 28+5 weeks. My fundal height however has been consistently measuring a little on the small side. I'm nervous about my scan on Monday but at the same time I'm really excited to see little miss again. I'm really hoping that my worries are for nothing and she ends up measuring well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I'm not doing too badly on the sleeping front, still wake up on my tummy, poor baby. up a few times for a wee but normally manage to nod off quite quickly once I have got up for a wee.
> 
> Still doing the reading on the breastfeeding, I have no idea when I feel I will have read enough. ..... I guess in part I won't know till baby is here. My one concern, and it may seem silly is that Isaac would struggle with the periods of cluster feeding that I read newborns do, I know that he will take full advantage of me feeding ie throw toys, cause all levels of trouble etc, not sure how I will manage that, or how I can prepare him for it.
> Other well meaning people tell me to toughen up my nipples? , I think it's advice from years back but I have no idea how your meant to toughen them up???
> I am also thinking more that co - sleeping *bed sharing* will be the way forward for us. Ideally I'd prefer a cot that attaches to the bed but we don't have the room for that.
> 
> Kind if feeling a bit unprepared with it all. I am sure I was more prepared the first time round.


Read up, girl! Are you on FB?? If you are, I really do recommend you join those groups I told you about - NOW! Because you'll hear what types of advice people are asking for, answers from experienced moms, and that's how you really learn what's going to be going on. Also, if you're on FB, I'd be happy to be friends with you (if you like) so that you can more easily reach me via private message if you ever need some help, even at odd hours of the day and night. 

As for toughening your nipples - DON'T DO IT! Definitely old advice. I had the question also, before I started breastfeeding, because it was something my MIL tried to tell me I should do. It makes me cringe to just think of it! Like Allforthegirl said, just make sure baby is opening his mouth really wide before you let him latch on, make sure it's a deep enough latch, and if not, pop him off (using your little finger to break the suction - otherwise OWWWWW) and latch again. Don't wait until he's wailing for a feed - otherwise he'll be frantic and this perfecting the latch will most likely go badly. One of the early signs of needing to eat is mouthing on a fist. When in doubt, offer the boob. Chances are, if it doesn't bring nourishment, it at least brings comfort. 

Be determined and things will turn out fabulously! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> I had my appointment with my OB yesterday and since I had a low birth weight baby last time and I'm concerned about the possibility of inadequate placenta/preeclampsia happening again my OB was nice enough to book a growth scan for me on Monday. Baby is head down though and both our vitals are still looking good and I gained a pound since my last visit at 28+5 weeks. My fundal height however has been consistently measuring a little on the small side. I'm nervous about my scan on Monday but at the same time I'm really excited to see little miss again. I'm really hoping that my worries are for nothing and she ends up measuring well.

I hope your scan turns out beautifully. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

So are we at " labour watch " aka 37 weeks with anyone yet ??? Who is first ??? I'm getting very excited about the months to come :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I think we have at least 3 more weeks for the first to going into the "labour watch" status....

Oh my goodness I am not really ready to hear that I am even close to that spot. I wanted to wait until the end of the month before I bring all the baby clothes, and cloth diapers back from storage unit. 

Plus I wanted to wait to find out what my Dr's plans are if this monster doesn't turn by 36 weeks.....


----------



## Fezzle

We've started gathering things for the hospital and I've just started packing today- though that's more just to keep it all together. We have a date for the new kitchen now, so as long as she stays in until 38 weeks, we'll be fine- preferably it would be good for her to stay in until her due date though!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Kalon, GL at your scan!!

Sorry to hear so many are having trouble sleeping. I have just now seemed to find a method that works. I sleep with a pillow under my side, and cuddle with a body pillow. Out like a light!! Hips don't hurt at all in the AM anymore :happydance:
Plus eating a special treat to help me relax every once in a while doesn't hurt :haha:

Leftwondeirng I believe that Mama Bat will be the first to be on labor watch! Her EDD is 29 Feb. Then Mama Fox and I are due next on the 2nd of March. It's coming up!

Have hardly started packing my maternity bag. Jeez so much laundry is piling up, it will have to wait until there are some clean panties to spare. We will hopefully only be there a few hours PP meaning if all goes well at the birth center and I don't get transferred.

Had 34 week appt yesterday, Zodi's HB was 130 again and measuring perfect for 34 weeks. Was able to discuss a birth plan again with her--it seems the whole clinic is centered around as little intervention as possible. They don't even administer pitocin for failure to progress, they will try other methods and then transfer me to a hospital. Which is pretty cool. She says all my symptoms are normal and that we will be starting weekly appointments after my next one at 36 weeks.

It will be here before we know it


----------



## SilasLove

Its so hard to feel so close, yet still feel like you have so long :haha: 

I'm exhausted. I'm more ready to just be done with work!


----------



## KalonKiki

None of us are on labor watch yet but I'm here on behalf of a couple of our ladies in the FB group to announce that we already have our first two babies of the forum!

Batesbaby
Liam Reich Bates :blue:
January 16, 2016
10:30 pm
3 lbs 11 oz
16 and 1/2 inches long
31+3 weeks gestation

Both mom and baby are doing great, he's such a little cutie. :D
Struth also had her baby boy yesterday but he doesn't have a name yet so I'll be sure to update when I have all of the info. They're both doing great as well. <3


----------



## Fezzle

Oh wow- congrats to them!

It does seem so close sometimes and then also so far away! I am really looking forward to finishing work too. It's not that I don't like my job, but I just feel like my brain and heart isn't as in it right now! I have 4 more weeks of teaching, plus another week where I'll just be wrapping things up and handing things over.


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow our first baby born...getting really real fast for me!!

Send our congrats!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh wow kalonkiki, pass my congrats on to batesbaby and struth! Great to hear both sets of mamas and babies are doing well :) I'm on a March group on babycentre aswell and there have been quite a few early arrivals, some are very premature though and it hasn't all been plain sailing :( I'm glad to now be at the point where baby likely wouldn't need too long of a hospital stay if they did arrive now.
My oldest has been up in the night a lot lately, she's quite sensitive to change and it tends to affect her sleeping and general behaviour. I usually don't mind if she comes in our bed some nights but I'm so uncomfortable these days I really need to not have an extra body in there lol, my bump is so huge and wondering how much bigger I can actually get...! 35 weeks tomorrow and I'm seeing the consultant that day to work out a plan for the rest of my pregnancy and labour. I have a list of questions ready and I'm hoping it will be a useful appointment.
OH put up the second wardrobe in dd1's room and will be doing the drawers today so I can get baby's things put away :D Then we go away to centre parcs on Friday til Monday so after that I'll be 36 weeks and baby is welcome to come at any point from then on ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow not long now for you Buttercup!! Making things all much more real to me. Specially hearing that many have their babies already.....I hope all the babies and momma's are doing well. Two of mine stayed in NICU so I can understand the stress. :hug: to them.


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope that the preemie moms and babies in your Baby Center group are doing alright Mama Bat! I can't even imagine how scary it would be to have a baby so early.
Do we want to go ahead and start listing births for the group in the first post? February is coming up quickly and I'm sure that we'll still get at least a few babies either prior to 37 weeks or surely before 40 weeks.


----------



## Fezzle

Oh- looking at the first page, Nikki1979 had her boy already too (I'm in another group with her). She posted on 16 Jan, so around then. She said the Dr said he looked great and he'd be in the NICU for a few weeks.


----------



## CurlyRose

Crikey, I am not ready to consider the possibility of this baby arriving yet, I was quite comforted by the thought that at least none of our group had had theirs yet! Still, sounds like they're doing well, so that's good.

We had our first nct class yesterday, such a lovely group of couples, I feel optimistic that some of them could well be friends for a long while yet! They made me feel so much better about how unprepared we are too, as they were nearly all in the same place.


----------



## stuckinoki

Wow. Congratulations to the mommas that have had their babies already. Fx everything continues to go well for them and their babes don't need much time in the nicu. 

I'm over here praying that all of the snow shoveling today doesn't send me into labor. Lol. I'm going to take a salt bath a relax for a bit and then DH is taking me out for a nice dinner and a glass of wine because I shoveled out both cars while he did his homework (the same homework he's been putting off all weekend) 

So I'm a bit angry with him but feeling accomplished that I can still shovel snow without dropping. Ha ha ha


----------



## Left wonderin

I feel so " irritated " I could take my own skin off !! Lol..... EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves from the dog licking to OH eating chips !! Its worse at night when I'm restless but cannot sleep .... Think I'm going slightly crazy !!!!!!!!!!! Lol anyone else ??


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> I feel so " irritated " I could take my own skin off !! Lol..... EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves from the dog licking to OH eating chips !! Its worse at night when I'm restless but cannot sleep .... Think I'm going slightly crazy !!!!!!!!!!! Lol anyone else ??

Yes at times I do get like that. Today though I just feel blah.....


----------



## bombshellmom

Left wonderin said:


> I feel so " irritated " I could take my own skin off !! Lol..... EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves from the dog licking to OH eating chips !! Its worse at night when I'm restless but cannot sleep .... Think I'm going slightly crazy !!!!!!!!!!! Lol anyone else ??

Same here! Hang in there mama. We're all towards the end and everything is driving us bonkers! I also have been restless at night. It has been horrible. My back hurts and shortness of breath and i swear i feel my belly getting bigger at night.


----------



## allforthegirl

My belly feels like it weighs a ton by the end of the day lately.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh wow! I can't believe we've got our first babies already! So exciting! Congrats to those mamas! 

Kalon, speaking of FB... I sent you a friend request a while back, so that you could add me to the group, if you wouldn't mind? My profile pic has my daughter hanging an ornament on a tree. Thank you for considering :flower:


----------



## AMP1117

Left wonderin said:


> I feel so " irritated " I could take my own skin off !! Lol..... EVERYTHING is getting on my nerves from the dog licking to OH eating chips !! Its worse at night when I'm restless but cannot sleep .... Think I'm going slightly crazy !!!!!!!!!!! Lol anyone else ??

I was so with you the other day....dog kept lickings and I was like "my God would you stop!" The sound was driving me nuts! And then DH had been snoring so loud at night! I almost considered kicking him onto the floor:blush:


----------



## Buttercup84

First 3 births are now in the first post, how exciting! I'll stick to just putting usernames and first/middle names (if known) for privacy reasons :thumbup:

My consultant appointment today... Didn't actually happen! Due to an admin error I ended up seeing the mental health midwife who I thought I had opted out of seeing. Kind of annoying since myself and my community midwife had both spoken to the hospital to check there hadn't been a mix up (for some reason the consultant and the mental health midwife are listed as the same clinic there) and we were both assured my appointment was with the consultant. NHS bureaucracy at it's finest!! :dohh: So now I have an appointment on 10th Feb with an actual consultant to confirm my plan of care for labour. Quite late since i'm due 29th but the midwife said she expects i'll be offered sweeps from 38 weeks and induction at 40 weeks so fingers crossed the consultant agrees. I already had another growth scan booked for 2nd Feb so if anything is amiss with that i'd be induced earlier regardless. Looks like i'm nearly at my one month countdown, wow! Feeling excited and can't wait to know if it's a girl or boy, only one more scan left to resist finding out :winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> First 3 births are now in the first post, how exciting! I'll stick to just putting usernames and first/middle names (if known) for privacy reasons :thumbup:
> 
> My consultant appointment today... Didn't actually happen! Due to an admin error I ended up seeing the mental health midwife who I thought I had opted out of seeing. Kind of annoying since myself and my community midwife had both spoken to the hospital to check there hadn't been a mix up (for some reason the consultant and the mental health midwife are listed as the same clinic there) and we were both assured my appointment was with the consultant. NHS bureaucracy at it's finest!! :dohh: So now I have an appointment on 10th Feb with an actual consultant to confirm my plan of care for labour. Quite late since i'm due 29th but the midwife said she expects i'll be offered sweeps from 38 weeks and induction at 40 weeks so fingers crossed the consultant agrees. I already had another growth scan booked for 2nd Feb so if anything is amiss with that i'd be induced earlier regardless. Looks like i'm nearly at my one month countdown, wow! Feeling excited and can't wait to know if it's a girl or boy, only one more scan left to resist finding out :winkwink:

Wow how unfortunate that was such a mess with the consultant. The 10th does seem a bit late in my opinion....

You are so strong for waiting this whole time to see what you are having. :thumbup:


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Oh wow! I can't believe we've got our first babies already! So exciting! Congrats to those mamas!
> 
> Kalon, speaking of FB... I sent you a friend request a while back, so that you could add me to the group, if you wouldn't mind? My profile pic has my daughter hanging an ornament on a tree. Thank you for considering :flower:

Would you mind sending another one? I never did get a request from you, I don't know why. :shrug:
https://www.facebook.com/KalonKiki

Mama Bat good luck with your next scan! It's so exciting that you'll finally get to find out soon, hopefully at birth instead of your scan. :thumbup:

My scan went fabulously! Little miss is absolutely perfect and there is no indication that we will have the same complications with her that we did with DS. She's definitely a girl and she even has some hair! We also got a great video clip of her yawning. She's estimated to be about 4 lbs 4 oz and is measuring spot on for 32+2 right now, the tech was amazing and very optimistic that she will be in the 6 or 7 lb range at birth. If anyone would like to see pictures from my scan or the video clip of her yawning I have them in my pregnancy journal on the first page in the post labeled "Ultrasound Pictures <3". The link to my journal is in my signature. :cloud9: <3


----------



## Nikki1979

Hi all, I just wanted to update that my baby boy was born at 33 weeks on Jan 15th. I had PProm without any warning on Jan 11th. Luckily I got the 2 steroid injections...the doctors wanted to hold off until I was atleast 34 weeks but I started bleeding on the 14th. They tried to induce labor but my sons heartrate kept increasing and getting really high with every contraction so they had to do an emergency c-section. Baby is doing well and has been in NICU for the past 12 days. 

Expressing milk every 2 hours and spending hours in the hospital is so stressful. I am physically exhausted and I can't even rest at home as I feel so bad about leaving my little one in the hospital. Can't wait for the day when he comes home.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

congratulations. Glad your son is doing okay xxxxx





Nikki1979 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to update that my baby boy was born at 33 weeks on Jan 15th. I had PProm without any warning on Jan 11th. Luckily I got the 2 steroid injections...the doctors wanted to hold off until I was atleast 34 weeks but I started bleeding on the 14th. They tried to induce labor but my sons heartrate kept increasing and getting really high with every contraction so they had to do an emergency c-section. Baby is doing well and has been in NICU for the past 12 days.
> 
> Expressing milk every 2 hours and spending hours in the hospital is so stressful. I am physically exhausted and I can't even rest at home as I feel so bad about leaving my little one in the hospital. Can't wait for the day when he comes home.


----------



## CurlyRose

Congratulations Nikki, hope your little man is able to come home with you soon :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Nikki1979 said:


> Hi all, I just wanted to update that my baby boy was born at 33 weeks on Jan 15th. I had PProm without any warning on Jan 11th. Luckily I got the 2 steroid injections...the doctors wanted to hold off until I was atleast 34 weeks but I started bleeding on the 14th. They tried to induce labor but my sons heartrate kept increasing and getting really high with every contraction so they had to do an emergency c-section. Baby is doing well and has been in NICU for the past 12 days.
> 
> Expressing milk every 2 hours and spending hours in the hospital is so stressful. I am physically exhausted and I can't even rest at home as I feel so bad about leaving my little one in the hospital. Can't wait for the day when he comes home.

Goodness, I am glad that you are doing well despite staying in the hospital. I have done this with two of mine, but it was better for me to stay with them vs going to my moms and returning later. I wanted to accessible to them when ever they needed. So I completely understand. :hugs: Hope you two get to go home soon. Congrats on your little one.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Keely, so glad your scan went well! <3 I found you again on FB, but it's not allowing me to send you a request (the "add friend" button won't let me click on it for you). I sent you a PM on there though. Maybe you can add me? 

Nikki, Congrats on the birth of your baby boy! So glad that he's doing so well in the NICU, & I hope that you continue to be strong (yet good to yourself) as you wade through this difficult time.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Nikki!! Glad to hear your baby boy is doing well and I hope he's able to come home very soon :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Keely went to you page, very cute little girl you have there. :thumbup:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Nikki- I hope he's home with you soon!


----------



## AMP1117

Congrats Nikki! Prayers to you and your baby boy.:hugs:


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I'm so sorry I've not posted since August it seems!!! It's def been crazy last few months we are 32weeks 5days team blue and I've dropped some VERY frequent I'm guessing BH contractions most the weekend and today abdominal cramps contraction like talk to MW and she said it's totally normal seeing as how this is baby number 3 not to much and to stay off my feet as much as possible. Kinda hard with a 5and almost 2year old but I'm trying! DH has been a BIG help :) I hope everyone's pregnancy has been lovely and complication free! I'm sorry ive not been as active on her as I should have been! <3 

P.s. the heartburn is for the birds!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Everyone congratulations on their babies! Glad to hear all the mummies and LO's are doing ok given the circumstances :hugs:

Have been experiencing what I believe is false labor. Different than my BH contractions which completely subside in a bath or lying down drinking water. Well these ones keep coming but are irregular with no actual peak, just a hard belly. It seems that they are lasting longer too but it could be that I am feeling more of it.
Sometimes I can't tell if it's a contraction or Zodi moving so low down there :shrug:
Whatever it is, my lower back is definitely paying the price. Think I will spend the day in bed resting up


----------



## Left wonderin

Daisy could have written that post . Yesterday had tightening , pain and pressure most of the day !! Today to too bad so guessing its our bodies gearing up !!


----------



## KalonKiki

Nikki - So glad that you and baby boy are doing well! I hope that it isn't long before you get to bring him home with you. :hugs: :flower:

Mama Tiger - I'll check my PMs and add you for sure, thanks! :thumbup:

Allforthegirl - Thank you hun! She looks a lot like her big brother from her profile in the ultrasound, I wonder just how much she'll end up looking like him when she's born. :cloud9: <3

Workinonbaby2 - Glad to hear that you're doing well and congrats on your :blue: bump! :happydance:

I'm sorry to all of the ladies having lots of BH contractions and false labor! I hope that they ease up for you soon and you get some relief. :hugs:

Our crib bedding came in today and we got the crib set up yesterday! We still have quite a bit of work to do but this was a huge step in getting the nursery set up. The Nibbles the Squirrel plush is also sooo adorable and so so soft, I love it. :kiss:

Here are some pictures of what we have so far:


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/352oh14.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/2qx55p0.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/igvqqo.jpg

Also I got the details for Struth's baby boy. :D

Struth 
Thomas George :blue:
January 23, 2016
3:10 am 
4 lbs 4 oz 
33+5 weeks gestation


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awww Keely, so cute! Love the bedding!


----------



## Left wonderin

So adorable !! Congratulation nickki on the birth of your son , I'm sure its hard right now , in fact I can't imagine how hard but he will be home before you know it xxx


----------



## littlelily

Congratulations to those who have had their babies already! Wow!

Mama Otter, lovely bedding. 
Not that organized yet. Started off really well and seem to have lost some momentum, just trying to get through last two wks of work (they are dragging as am just so tired all the time). But am sure once I finish and have a bit more energy, will have everything looking nice and ready.

How is everyone? Anyone else just so super tired and no motivation? Really struggling with that. 

Midwife said baby is engaged and can see that my bump is definitely much lower now, almost look less pregnant as its sticking out less.


----------



## Left wonderin

Me me !!!!! But going shopping tommrow hoping that helps :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I was feeling that way for a while but lately I've actually been feeling a little more motivated which sucks because I'm sick with a cold and can't do as much as I want to right now. I would love to be giving into the nesting urge, my house needs it so badly! :haha:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Keely that is really cute bedding! Love it. Really need to get into nesting myself, mostly just getting crocheting/sewing knocked out. Also not sure if I commented on your US pictures, they are adorable. Wish I could see the video but I don't have the right flash on my computer :shrug:

Mama Fox definitely not feeling motivated at all! I just wake up exhausted and my joints are all stiff. Trying to get little things done around the house here and there.


How is everyone doing? Have been having false labor and flu-like symptoms the past few days. Sleep is doing better though. Starting weekly appointments Feb 5th, wow it really is getting down to it! Pretty soon we will be flooded with birth announcements. Hard to believe some women in here already have had their babies

Any one having any guesses when they will go into labor? (other than the ones being induced or c-section :haha:) Seems like Zodi's getting lots of practice engaging and turning to one side in there, and my cervix is feeling very soft and thin. But the MW won't be checking that herself until next appt.


----------



## bombshellmom

Keely - that is adorable! I too need that nesting urge! I can't move very fast though, so even if I did get that bug up my butt I'm pretty sure i'd drive myself crazy! I can barely do laundry and clean the entire house anymore. not sure if it's just me feeling this way lol the fatigue and inability to move has happened way sooner than it did with Rylie. 


Nikki - congrats on your beautiful little angel!!! hoping all is well and stays well! :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

Definitely no motivation here. I am exhausted constantly due to not sleeping, and that combined with the wealth of appointments I now have (I'm only doing one full day of work this week, and two next week) is enough to make things impossible anyway. Thankfully OH is nesting like a good'un, so that's helpful!


----------



## AMP1117

This insomnia is for the birds. Finally got up after tossing and turning for over an hour with no sleep in sight...its 4:51 AM:growlmad:


----------



## Fezzle

I would have happily slept last night but it was like constant acid coming up my throat! The ranitidine was no match for whatever was going on last night, and I finished off my last bottle of gaviscon, so I was waking up to chew on Rennies instead. I hope tonight it's better! DH has moved into the guest room for now though as apparently my snoring is incessant and I have too many pillows around me. That part is great- I have the whole bed to myself with my pillows, though last night I was sharing with both cats too!


----------



## Workinonbaby2

I've been having HORRIBLE heartburn as well coughing up acid and stuff and it always seems to be around the evening time right be4 dinner and then I try to eat normally makin it worse :( milk hasn't even been helping!! I'm def having false labor already and the tossing and turning I feel you insomnia has become my best friend lol 33weeks with number 3 tomorrow and my body is already trying to prepare itself for baby boys debut!! I believe we've come up with a name we're just stuck on which middle name to choose either Corben Keith or Corben Daniel!! I sure do hope all you ladies are doing a little better this morning!!! 

Some Good news my 1 year old DD (2 April first) did not wet her pull up all night and went pee pee as soon as she got up getting closer to almost completely potty trained :) yay! yesterday she pulled her big girl panties off and told me poo (tmi) but as soon as I sat her on it she went ans started clapping yay and telling me wipe wipe! ! So happy!

Hope this hump day treats you all well!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yes, I hear you ladies about the lack of sleep.... Sunday night, I was surprised to say, I actually got a good night of sleep for the first time in a LONG time! But, the vast majority of the time I'm either awake until 12 or 1 AM, or if I'm actually able to fall asleep, I'm awake at 3 or 4 AM. In addition to that, for the past week or so, the time that I'm actually sort of sleeping, I'm just tossing and turning - awake, asleep, awake, asleep - not getting any sort of stretch of sleep. Really sucks when you have to get up and go to work in the morning too! :nope:


----------



## AMP1117

Right there with you ladies...its 9:14am here and Im like "is it bedtime yet":sleep:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Me too, AMP!!! Doesn't help that this week, I've had so much to do after work... Monday is always grocery shopping day, yesterday I had a doctor appt, and today I have a hair appointment. Tomorrow (if I go - since I'm feeling kind of overwhelmed) I have my monthly breastfeeding support group... Looking forward to Friday!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Heartburn has been getting more frequent again, but so far nothing that a couple tums can't handle.

Man ladies i feel for you all that are not sleeping....I toss and turn constantly, but I swear I am good at just falling back asleep or rolling in my sleep. But I have had to go through many children just to get to this point.


----------



## Left wonderin

I toss and turn all night !!! Stay up till I can't bear it any longer 1 or 2 am with the hope o
Ill sleep but nope ..... Haven't given in though and gotten up before 5 yet !!! Its coming though lol....

Went shopping for baby today soooooo much pink !!! Made me very excited :) think I've gone overboard !! Was supposed to be for my hospital bag packing but I came home with zero for me ! Lol


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm also right there with the ladies that have pregnancy insomnia for various reasons. Right now it's mostly this stupid cold that's keeping me up but before it was a lot of baby movement and heartburn.

I'm excited to finally get to go on my big baby shopping spree after my baby shower. I'm sure we'll have lots of stuff that we'll need to get and our federal tax returns should be here by then. :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi workinonbaby2, nice to see you back :) Congrats on being team blue! I love the name Corben, it was one I really liked for a boy but didn't make the cut with OH.
Keely, the nursery is looking great and I love the colour and theme. OH's sister did her daughter's room lilac and it's really pretty, bit different to the usual pink :thumbup: The video of Thea yawning is so cute aswell :)
Daisy, hope your false labor and flu-like symptoms calm down soon :hugs:
I'm with you ladies who are on the exhausted/no motivation train! I did too much yesterday and my pelvis was killing me by the time I went to bed. I don't think I have full on SPD thankfully but it does ache when I do too much. I feel like i'm barely able to look after the girls and do the most basic of house chores (dishes, laundry etc) without needing to sit down or go to the loo after about 10 minutes :wacko:


----------



## KalonKiki

Corben Daniel is cute! :thumbup:

Mama Bat - Thanks! I'm really pleased with how the nursery is looking so far, I really wanted to do forest animals with DS but DH wanted dinosaurs for his nursery and won out so I'm really glad that we were able to find this cute set for Miss Thea. It was also really nice of the tech to put the clip of her yawning on the disc with the photos for us, it was a nice surprise and I'm sure that she didn't have to do it. :kiss:
Also Struth's baby boy was born on the 23rd, not the 22nd. :blush:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi ladies. 

Sorry some of your are suffering with insomnia, I have it some nights but other nights I manage to catch up on lost sleep. 

Just had midwife appointment, measuring 37 weeks, baby head down but back to back at the moment. 
Discussed my mood, and a planning meeting has been booked for 8th Feb with health visitor to discuss support. Midwife said after baby comes they can visit everyday for the first week or two as well. They also want me to arrange cbt therapy via Dr's, I'm not sure if I need that...... I don't know, I don't feel depressed, just anxious, in all honesty I don't know if I need or want more appointments to attend, but I don't want it to seem like I'm not willing to accept help or advice...... my head feels a muddle.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Dawn, can you accept the help for now & cancel if its not necessary? I feel like that would be easier than cancelling now and realizing you need the help. :hugs:


----------



## AMP1117

Had my weekly fetal monitoring today...while reclined in the chair I had another episode of feeling light headed, couldn't breathe, and over heated. Dr. now thinks I could have a heart issue and is referring me to a cardiologist. Blood pressure and blood sugar was fine and baby seemed oblivious so at least he is doing well. His heartbeat was fine and he was very active. Based on my growth scan from the 14th they estimated him at that time to be around 5lbs 3 oz (67th percentile). I have another growth scan Feb. 12th. 

They have scheduled my induction for Monday February 29th (39 + 2 days) as they dont do inductions on the weekend. But I am hoping he comes earlier on his own.

I just wish they could figure out why I have been having this episodes. Dr. said if its what she thinks it is its not that Im not getting enough oxygen, its something to do with my heart and blood flow. Basically my heart isnt pumping the blood properly and so my brain is sending a signal saying I cant breathe when in fact I have enough oxygen. Never had issues before, but she said it could just be the pregnancy.:shrug:


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn I also have a bigger baby....I am measuring 35 weeks, but baby is estimated at 5lbs 5oz, and I am 33 weeks today.....

Funny as I get light headed while laying down on a slight incline too.... I just figured it was normal. Let us know what they figure out.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawn, maybe see them a few times and if you think it's not for you, you can always cancel. Don't try to talk yourself out of getting help if you feel you might benefit from it. Seeking therapy for anxiety is the same as seeking therapy for a bad back or high blood pressure. It can be hard to think about on top of everything else that's going on! Really hope you start to feel more positive about the pregnancy.


AMP, sorry to hear you are having issues and are being sent to doctors. :hugs: hopefully they will get to the bottom of it and it is nothing serious. On the bright side, bub is a good size and doesn't seem to be in distress because of it. Are they inducing you because you've been having these dizzy spells? Looks like you might just be a February Lovebug after all. GL dear and I hope you get to some relaxing


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

How are we all doing? So lately I've been having bad heartburn, and feeling sock all of a sudden. Movements have changed feels like a rolling wave underneath my skin :haha:

I think our little mans name is finally chosen.... I think we will go with Charlie Jacob Meehan I think that is cutest :cloud9:


----------



## Left wonderin

I get that don't feel like I've enough oxygen too recently and have to stop to take deep breaths !!! Was told its normal and just my diaphragm being squished .


----------



## AMP1117

The dr. mentioned I may have vasovagal syncope which after I read up on it after the appointment seems pretty spot on. Unfortunatley, I cant seem to figure out what triggers it. It just seems to come out of nowhere. But the symptoms are very accurate to what I experience. They will be inducing me on account of the gestational diabetes.

As per what I found (in case anyone else is experiencing something similar-)

*Vasovagal syncope:* *Some people get dizzy when they strain to cough, pee, or have a bowel movement. These actions can prompt their blood pressure and heart rate to fall, leading to dizziness and fainting. (Vasovagal means your vagus nerve is affecting your circulatory system; syncope means fainting.) Dehydration, anxiety, and pain can also be triggers.

Pregnant women are more prone to vasovagal syncope. Besides lightheadedness, it's often preceded by warning signs such as a feeling of warmth, paleness, sweating, nausea, yawning, and hyperventilation. Pay attention to these symptoms and lie down immediately to help keep yourself from fainting.
*

AMP, sorry to hear you are having issues and are being sent to doctors. :hugs: hopefully they will get to the bottom of it and it is nothing serious. On the bright side, bub is a good size and doesn't seem to be in distress because of it. Are they inducing you because you've been having these dizzy spells? Looks like you might just be a February Lovebug after all. GL dear and I hope you get to some relaxing[/QUOTE]


----------



## KalonKiki

Angela - I'm sorry that you've been having what appear to be heart issues. I hope that everything is okay. :hugs:

Dawn - Like the other ladies have said, maybe give it a try and cancel if you really just don't need it? :hugs:

wwchix had her baby boy today!
Noah John Arthur Shaw at 9:15 am January 28, 2016. :blue:
4 lbs 12 oz
32+4 weeks gestation

She and baby boy are both doing well and so far he's been breathing on his own just fine and hasn't needed to be hooked up to any tubes or anything. :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh all theses baby boys in a hurry to enter the world :) so delighted they are all doing well :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow seems so early for so many little ones to want to come. I pray that the rest can hold off until closer to EDD


----------



## bombshellmom

Also glad to hear the bubs born early are doing well!! It does seem so early!

AMP - hope everything goes smoothly for you, much love and nothing but positive vibes being sent over your way :hugs: 


sarahlou - wonderful name :) I love Charlie. it is handsome and well fitting for a strong boy!

AFM - had my 32 week prenatal appointment today. I had to take a 24 hour urine test I think I mentioned in my last post. well, typical me....I forgot my pee jug :haha:
baby heart rate was 125 - kinda low?? she seemed to have been napping however! once doc nudged the heart monitor she kicked a bit. my belly measured 1/2 cm ahead, which isn't too much. at this point with Rylie I measured a whole week ahead.


----------



## Fezzle

Wow- I can't imagine the baby being here already! I feel so unprepared, even though I think we'd be ok- the hospital bag is almost packed now and we have everything we need for the Moses basket. The main problem would be that we don't have a car seat yet! We're waiting to get a new car, but that probably won't happen until the weekend after this one at the earliest. 

AMP- hope all is ok with your heart. And that once you're not pregnant anymore, your body goes back to normal. 

sarahlou- love the name! You must be excited to have finally settled on one. We still have 11 names on the short list, but are going to try to cut it down again soon.

Since the ectopic heartbeat was absent for 4 appointments in a row, they've stopped the twice a week checks. It feels weird that I haven't had an appointment in awhile! I have my 34 week appointment on Tuesday though. I'm curious to see what position she's in even though they said she has until 36 weeks to go head down.


----------



## CurlyRose

AMP that sounds exactly like what I've experienced a few times, it's also something my mum has, although we just mock her for passing out on the toilet. I had linked it to blood pressure, but that makes more sense and explains the different environments I've had issues better!


----------



## KalonKiki

I have heartbreaking news ladies. Beankeeper lost her baby today. I'm not sure of details yet as all she's posted in the FB group so far is that baby's heartbeat just stopped, they couldn't detect it on an ultrasound. Please keep her in your thoughts, I can't even imagine what she's going through right now. :cry:


----------



## allforthegirl

:sad1::sad2: How very sad


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP, thank you for the information, as I get that feeling often too. (Although not associated with going to the bathroom or anything the first part mentioned... moreso the pregnant part). 

Keely, that is horrible news :nope: I haven't been on the group since early this morning, so I must have missed it. I just feel awful for her, I can't even imagine! :cry:


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh poor bean keeper . How devastating . That feeds my worst fears .


----------



## KalonKiki

Decided to check up on some of our unofficial team :yellow: members and apparently mac1979's due date changed to April 1st so she ended up joining the April Raindrops 2016 group and I found out that she is team :pink:! It looks like we can add another girl to our list. :D


----------



## .hopeful.one.

It's been forever since I've updated and caught up with you ladies! I'm glad to hear that the little ones who are here are doing well. 

I ended up staying in the hospital Wednesday night & Thursday. They believe I have had a small placental abruption. I started contracting as my body's way to form a clot and protect baby. They only lasted about 20 minutes before they slowed down and eventually stopped. Thank Goodness!! Baby is still doing good so I got sent home with directions to bd on bed rest for at least a week until I go back to the dr. 

I hope you all are doing well!! 
And massive :hugs: to beankeeper


----------



## Fezzle

That is such devastating news about bean keeper. I'm not in the FB group but thinking about her.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Terrible news about bean keeper, thinking of her x x


----------



## KalonKiki

Beankeeper's beautiful angel is team :blue:. No name yet that I'm aware of. :angel:


----------



## Left wonderin

Tell her she and her LO are in my thoughts . Xx


----------



## littlelily

That is so sad. I can't imagine how I would feel. Please pass on my condolences.


----------



## littlelily

Ladies, have you packed your hospital bags yet? How are you all feeling?


----------



## bombshellmom

Such sad news about beankeeper. :cry:
That is just devastating. Much love to her and her family right now.


----------



## NDH

Devastating news about Beankeeper :(
There have been 5 or 6 preemies born in my various groups between 24 and 28 weeks, and one yesterday at 32 weeks but all are doing well. 

I've not packed a bag as I wont be doing one as I am having a homebirth. I do still need to write a list of essentials to keep on the fridge in case of a transfer though so my hubby or doula will know what to grab in a hurry.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

I agree, very devastating news about Beankeeper. All the more appreciative of having a healthy first go-around at being pregnant thus far. My best wishes to her recuperation.

There are still things needing a good wash for my hospital bag. I've got extra panties, yoga pants, tanks/t-shirts as well as pads for bleeding and massagers for my back during labor.
Zodi's things are pretty much taken care of, except need a swaddling blanket and an xtra hat incase the one I made is too small. Somewhat frustrating not knowing how big they will be!

Anyone having any progress? My cervix has shortened and is dilated a fingertip. Definitely feeling baby move really low and have a constant twinge on my cervix when ever walking around. Seriously getting really uncomfortable, counting the days til 37 weeks then LO can come out when ever they want !


----------



## BellaRosa8302

LittleLily, I haven't packed mine yet... feeling like I really probably should though... but I feel like there's a lot of stuff I should be doing and haven't yet! Still need to pick up a few things for little man & do some baby laundry... heck, he doesn't even have a room ready yet. Still waiting for DH to get a move on & finish up DD's big girl room so we can move her out of the nursery & start getting it ready for him!


----------



## KalonKiki

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet either and don't plan to until 36 weeks. Right now our main focus is getting the nursery finished and having everything we need ready for Thea. At 35 weeks I'll preregister with my new hospital and take a tour of the maternity ward. I'm also planning to call the hospital today to see about the free childbirth classes they offer.


----------



## allforthegirl

I haven't packed mine either......though I need to wash baby clothes first, but even before that I need buy something to put his clothing into. Once that is done I will look into packing my bag.


----------



## KalonKiki

allforthegirl said:


> I haven't packed mine either......though I need to wash baby clothes first, but even before that I need buy something to put his clothing into. Once that is done I will look into packing my bag.

I have the perfect bags for me and Thea already but I also need to wash clothes and pack them. The ILs just finished the dresser this weekend so once we can get it over here and into the nursery I can finally start washing and putting away the clothes we have for her although I'm planning to shop for a lot more clothes after my baby shower as we don't have nearly enough.


----------



## allforthegirl

KalonKiki said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> I haven't packed mine either......though I need to wash baby clothes first, but even before that I need buy something to put his clothing into. Once that is done I will look into packing my bag.
> 
> I have the perfect bags for me and Thea already but I also need to wash clothes and pack them. The ILs just finished the dresser this weekend so once we can get it over here and into the nursery I can finally start washing and putting away the clothes we have for her although I'm planning to shop for a lot more clothes after my baby shower as we don't have nearly enough.Click to expand...

Hopefully you will get loads at the shower so you don't have to spend too much. :winkwink: You will have the rest of her life to buy clothes :haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Very true, Allforthegirl! Keely, since you probably already have most things left over from DS, I'm sure people will focus on buying you gender-specific clothing for your little girl! You'll probably get a lot! :flower: Good call on waiting until AFTER the shower to fill in where you need to!


----------



## AMP1117

I have packed, un-packed, and re-packed mine. DD helped back her baby brother's bag and I let her pick out the blanket I will cover him with bringing him back from the hospital. Every time she sees his bag she says "and thats the blanket I picked out for baby Michael!"

So yesterday while playing at my Mom's (I'm laying on the couch trying to breathe) DD puts her finger to her head like she is deep in thought and says "25th" "Baby Michael" I was like huh? Then I said, "do you mean baby Michael is coming the 25th?" and she said "yeah." Interestingly enough, I have had a feeling he would be coming during week 38. On the 25th of February I will be 38 weeks 5 days.:haha: Lets see if her prediction pans out!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

AMP1117 said:


> I have packed, un-packed, and re-packed mine. DD helped back her baby brother's bag and I let her pick out the blanket I will cover him with bringing him back from the hospital. Every time she sees his bag she says "and thats the blanket I picked out for baby Michael!"
> 
> So yesterday while playing at my Mom's (I'm laying on the couch trying to breathe) DD puts her finger to her head like she is deep in thought and says "25th" "Baby Michael" I was like huh? Then I said, "do you mean baby Michael is coming the 25th?" and she said "yeah." Interestingly enough, I have had a feeling he would be coming during week 38. On the 25th of February I will be 38 weeks 5 days.:haha: Lets see if her prediction pans out!

Wow! That would be great! I really believe kids have an intuition about these things - I believe mine knew that I was pregnant (as she was talking about the baby in my belly 5 days before my positive pregnancy test at 10 DPO) & that our LO would be a boy, as she was insistent right from the start that it was baby Jacob in there! So cute with her picking out his blanket too! I might take a page from your book & let my DD pick out a blanket or outfit... or maybe both :haha:


----------



## Fezzle

I've gathered my hospital things (for both me and baby) but in one big suitcase, so in addition to still needing to wash the baby things, I want to transfer them into several smaller bags. We went on a hospital tour yesterday. DH is almost finished painting the nursery and the furniture will be delivered on Thursday. We're still waiting on the carpet too though. Our main issue though is that we still need a new car, and then a car seat- hopefully we'll get at least the car next week! 

I think I have a UTI. I don't have any pain when I pee, but occasionally get that sort of pain randomly or with kicks? I have to pee more often and sometimes there's not much but it's hard so say what's just because of pregnancy. I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow which includes a urine test, so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fezzle, make sure they test you for a UTI when they take your urine... with me, I expressed concerns about a possible UTI a while back, & they told me they always check for proteins, but not for a UTI unless you specify. Hopefully you don't have one!

Good luck with the car & carseat shopping!

I need to get my DD's old carseat out of my attic & change the crotch buckle, which was recalled (after DD outgrew it). Better make sure that's done soon.... I know there's 7 weeks left for me, but I'm really feeling like it's crunch time! Also started losing bits of my plug yesterday (even though I know it regenerates.... but I never lost bits with DD!)


----------



## Buttercup84

Ooh AMP we may end up being induced the same day! How do you feel about it being on leap day? I don't mind personally as I think it would be quite a cool birthday but I know opinion was divided on here last time it came up :winkwink:
Dawn, did you decide about the CBT? I was offered this too but declined it in the end, I felt similar to you sort of overwhelmed with potential appointments. I'm keeping an eye on my mood though and know who to contact if I feel I want to pursue some further support once baby arrives. Hope you're doing OK :hugs:
Congrats to wwchix on the birth of baby Noah, glad to hear he's doing so well and breathing on his own :thumbup:
Really sad news about beankeeper's baby boy though, my thoughts are absolutely with her at this awful time :(
hopeful, gosh that must have been really frightening for you! Hope the bedrest helps and your baby boy can stay cooking a little while longer :hugs:

Afm, I have what should be my final growth scan tomorrow so hopefully baby won't give their gender away this late in the game :winkwink: As far as my hospital bag goes I have a list done and have most of it together but I need to wash all the baby's clothes first. I have loads to do around the house though, it feels so messy at the moment and the girls are being very demanding at the moment (think they know change is afoot!!) so I feel like I barely get chance to do anything then when they're both asleep i'm just exhausted myself :sleep: I'm sure it will all work out fine in the end though :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Funny thing about child prediction, my eldest said he dreamt that baby would be born Feb 20th and he is very confident in it too. So we will see when Declan will make his appearance. 

Feezle What you are describing sounds very normal for the last few weeks but definitely get it checked out. Kicks to the bladder or head on it isn't a good feeling at all


----------



## AMP1117

I really dont care one way or another if its a Leap Year or not. Im putting more stock in DD prediction for the 25th...she has been eerily accurate with things in the past...we joke that she is psychic lol


----------



## KalonKiki

Beankeeper's angel boy has a name now, it's Caius Jonah. :angel:

I have absolutely no instincts on what day this baby will be born but I'm hoping for the 20th of March. DH thinks it will be the 16th of March.

I hope that everyone having complications is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

My thoughts are with bean keeper and her little boy, I've been unable to stop thinking about them both since the news made it to the thread :( I can't imagine how she must be feeling.

I feel like my babber might be early, but only because it is so low and uncomfortable I can't (and almost don't want to) imagine it getting much bigger or sitting there too much longer!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I, too, feel like I might go early this time around... although I hope I'm wrong! While my body is tired, I'm still just not ready to have this kiddo yet! Too much to do! :dohh:

That being said... I really don't want to be late either. Right on time would be nice (just like with DD, who arrived on her due date!)


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh wow, bit of an unexpected discovery at my scan today: baby is transverse! I can't believe it after they were head down for so long :( I'm worried now as I've been told I'm at an increased risk of cord prolapse if my waters go so if that does happen I'm to call an ambulance straight away... There was talk of admitting me to hospital today but the doctor was happy for me to get home and they'll review the situation next Wednesday at my consultant appointment. If baby hasn't turned I may be admitted then. They'd also attempt an ecv if I'm willing, haven't decided whether to go for that or not. Lots to think about!


----------



## AMP1117

Oh wow, didnt think they would have enough room to still be able to turn that much! Any chance they can turn back to head down?



Buttercup84 said:


> Oh wow, bit of an unexpected discovery at my scan today: baby is transverse! I can't believe it after they were head down for so long :( I'm worried now as I've been told I'm at an increased risk of cord prolapse if my waters go so if that does happen I'm to call an ambulance straight away... There was talk of admitting me to hospital today but the doctor was happy for me to get home and they'll review the situation next Wednesday at my consultant appointment. If baby hasn't turned I may be admitted then. They'd also attempt an ecv if I'm willing, haven't decided whether to go for that or not. Lots to think about!


----------



## Left wonderin

My friends baby was transverse at 37 weeks and moved to head down between 37-38 weeks . Boy do they wiggle !!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no, Buttercup! Hoping baby will turn for you. Maybe try spinning babies? 

Feeling silly asking, but what is ecv?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Buttercup, have you heard of spinning babies? There might be some techniques in there that may be useful to you getting baby to move in there. Don't lose hope!

AFM having awful AF like cramps, posted on the third tri page last night and it's continued into today. My low back aches, my pelvis hurts and I'm getting hard irregular contractions. Seems a bit early maybe I can push it one more week


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

not been on for a few days, hope everyone is as well as they can be. 

I packed the baby bag tonight. Hubby is limiting me on bag size this time as i literally took far too much last time. he has ordered a new, smaller bag, when that comes i will pack my bag too. 

The nursery is done now, and Isaac has reverted back to baby stage lol, he climbed into the cot, wound the mobile up and pretended to cry for me..... the mind boggles. 

In terms of practical stuff, we are done i think. I need to test the steraliser from when we had isaac and i need to steralise the breast pump etc, but that cant really be done till baby arrives. 
In terms of my mood / feelings about things, well, i am still up and down. The other night i had a terrible thought about how i may die in childbirth, ok i know that is largely very unrealistic, but in my head i was thinking i needed to leave letters for Isaac, Hubby and baby, just in case!. fortunatly it was a fleeting thought, but concerns me nonetheless that i thought it, pesky anxiety for you. 
I decided not to refer for cbt as i feel that i dont really know what it would achieve, this baby is coming whether i like it or not (of course i want him here, he was planned etc, id just rather not go through the fear of how the birth will pan out, but hey hum!), the likelihood of seeing someone pre-baby is slim anyway, and i guess i can access it after baby.... but i 100% feel my anxiety is all about him arriving.

physically, i am uncomfy, pelvic pain bad and very tired. i saw the clock every two hours last night as i couldnt settle. 

xxxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Dawn your so organised !!! I've still to sort out babies room and pack bags l I've all the stuff I need for baby just need to pack it . Its a job I like :) 

I too have been having some weird thoughts about what if I died , leaving Sean behind and how oh would cope , also fleeting thoughts of Sean dying and how I would cope.... Not nice and pushed them away !!!!!!!!! Think its all par too where we are at in pregnancy , feeling vulnerable and the uncertainty of it all ... 

Going to see the film " room " did not help it was a very emotional film . Hospital apt in the am and should get my dates for c section between 38-39 weeks. Maybe baby will plan on coming before then ;) getting some powerful BH the last few days .... And pressure .....


----------



## Buttercup84

Bella, an ECV is a procedure a doctor does to try and manually turn a transverse or breech baby. They inject a muscle relaxant and literally use their hands to try and turn baby but the success rate is very variable and there are some risks to it, not least that it could end in an emergency caesarian. I could refuse it and opt for a planned caesarian if I wanted to, just weighing up the pros and cons at the moment.
I was recommended spinning babies with my last pregnancy as she was transverse and breech until past 37 weeks (for longer than this one has been) but she ended up turning on her own thankfully. I'm going to give some of the inversions a try, but I won't be standing on my head in a warm swimming pool which is one of the suggestions :haha:
Ooh Daisy, wonder if it might be you with the next birth announcement! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that Zodi waits a little longer though :flower:
Dawn, sounds like you're doing really well with being organised and I hope your anxiety starts to ease soon. These pregnancy hormones don't half wreak havoc :hugs:
Really need to get my bag finished, goodness knows what I would have ended up with if i'd been admitted today and I relied on OH to bring stuff in for me :dohh: I'm packing a bag for the girls aswell, just in case they need to stay with my parents if I do end up having to go into hospital at short notice.


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup- hope the baby will turn for you! 

I had my 34 week appointment today but she didn't check the position- she said she'll check next appointment which is the end of next week. She did test my urine for a UTI though and that was negative- she said it sounded like the weight of the baby was just pushing down on a nerve occasionally which is normal. She said she remembers that pain more than the pain of labour! 

We went out for a meal with some of our NCT group tonight. All the other women are going on maternity leave this week or next it seems! I still have 3 weeks to go after this week. Some of them are due before me, but they also seemed to think I was working 'late' going until 38 weeks. I'm still open to the idea of stopping earlier it gets less comfortable though.


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup my boy decided to turn on me once again. So he has been moving from transverse to breech and back. His hiccups are always above my belly button.


----------



## bombshellmom

I too have been having those unpleasant thoughts about dying during childbirth. I have horrible anxiety to begin with and just the thought of bleeding to death or for some reason my organs falling out after I push baby out just freaks me out. I know that isn't realistic though :haha: 
I am also uncomfy and getting pains and irregular "contraction" like feelings as well as cramping. 


Anyone care to share what they're putting in theirs/baby's hospital bags? I've got some ideas but I was not as ready with my first and ended up not even bringing my hospital bags. This time I want it to be different! I've got a list going in my head as well.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

bombshell I have put 2 plastic massagers, extra change of clothes (we will only be there 4 hrs max PP), snacks, pads, diapers, booties, hat, onesies, receiving blankets and I think that's it? It's tucked away in the car already but I'm sure I will gather more things as I am actually in labor :haha:
I've been getting those cramps too, along with some painful contractions that have a peak. They only happen in the morning, guess it's just false labor?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Buttercup, I sure hope they can get baby to flip for you! 

I have all the bags packed and ready by the door. My recent hospital visit really lit a fire under my butt! 

Bombshell 
I have 2 hospital gowns, a pair of pjs, comfy socks, a comfy outfit to wear home, nursing bra, coconut oil, toiletries, pads, a massage tool, air freshener, snacks, that's at least the bulk of it. 

Baby has 2 gowns, 2 sleepers, 2 outfits, diapers, wipes, hat, socks, mittens, receiving blankets, swaddle blanket & hat (for his name reveal), 2 burp cloths, Vaseline, brush, & I think that's about it. I got lists from my hospital & just checked each item off as I added it :)


----------



## AMP1117

Poor dd has an ear infection:nope: At least I am grateful that it happened now rather than while I am in labor/having baby or right after I get home with baby so I can still "baby" her while she is sick. She just had her 3yr well visit on Friday and was fine! Then past 2 days she came down with a fever and crying saying her ear hurts. Took her to Dr. when I got home from work last night and sure enough she has her first ear infection.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Quickly posting to follow - I am no a big talker, but it does put me at ease seeing how we are all going through the same ordeals :) 

I am due March 25th with my 1st, apparently a boy :) 

I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:wave: Welcome, Keepinitreal! Congratulations! Our little guys will be here before we know it! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Fundal height measuring big for dates . Have to Go for growth scan and repeat the glucose tolerance test next week . She didn't say how much ahead and I didn't ask ( doh ) .... 
In other news if baby doesn't arrive by due date I'm scheduled in for c section on the 15th of march . That's the plan for now anyhow : )


----------



## KalonKiki

keepinitreal1 said:


> Quickly posting to follow - I am no a big talker, but it does put me at ease seeing how we are all going through the same ordeals :)
> 
> I am due March 25th with my 1st, apparently a boy :)
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Congrats and welcome! :flower: :wave:

Boys make wonderful first babies, I love my little guy to pieces. :cloud9: <3


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi: poping in to see how we all are?? 

So lately our little man likes lying and sleeping in my right rib cage which is extremely uncomfortable and painful, anyone else been experiencing this?


----------



## keepinitreal1

Thanks everyone :flower:

I didn't care about gender, but DH is (not so secretly) thrilled that he is getting a son :)


----------



## bombshellmom

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi: poping in to see how we all are??
> 
> So lately our little man likes lying and sleeping in my right rib cage which is extremely uncomfortable and painful, anyone else been experiencing this?


YES omg!! Im in the same boat. Little miss likes to hang out in my right rib as well. Never experienced this with DD. She was pleasant lmao this little one moves and it is sort of painful...


----------



## KalonKiki

bombshellmom said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :hi: poping in to see how we all are??
> 
> So lately our little man likes lying and sleeping in my right rib cage which is extremely uncomfortable and painful, anyone else been experiencing this?
> 
> 
> YES omg!! Im in the same boat. Little miss likes to hang out in my right rib as well. Never experienced this with DD. She was pleasant lmao this little one moves and it is sort of painful...Click to expand...

I've got feet in the right side of my ribs too! It really is painful, I'm pretty well over it. :p


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah bless her, I hope she gets better soon x x 





AMP1117 said:


> Poor dd has an ear infection:nope: At least I am grateful that it happened now rather than while I am in labor/having baby or right after I get home with baby so I can still "baby" her while she is sick. She just had her 3yr well visit on Friday and was fine! Then past 2 days she came down with a fever and crying saying her ear hurts. Took her to Dr. when I got home from work last night and sure enough she has her first ear infection.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad I am not the only one having unpleasant thoughts. 

Packed babies bag. Have 10 nappies. 4 babygros and vests (1 newborn, rest 0-3 months), 3 muslin squares, couple of bibs, pack of wipes, lanolin cream and breastpads
(For me), outfit to come home in (kept right at bottom of bag in a carrier bag so hubby knows not to use before home time), blanket for car seat when we come home. Couple of scratch mits in there too. 
I'm not sure how long we will be in for. Isaac was not a sick baby and we seriously over packed for him. I live 5 minutes from the hospital so it's easy enough for hubby to come and grab more if needed. 

I'm going to pack mine over the weekend. It's harder to do mine as I don't have a ton of maternity clothes and as such still. Need to keep them in circulation. I can pack nightwear.r underwear etc and then may need a list of last minute things to pop in the bag. 




bombshellmom said:


> I too have been having those unpleasant thoughts about dying during childbirth. I have horrible anxiety to begin with and just the thought of bleeding to death or for some reason my organs falling out after I push baby out just freaks me out. I know that isn't realistic though :haha:
> I am also uncomfy and getting pains and irregular "contraction" like feelings as well as cramping.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to share what they're putting in theirs/baby's hospital bags? I've got some ideas but I was not as ready with my first and ended up not even bringing my hospital bags. This time I want it to be different! I've got a list going in my head as well.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Welcome. 
I'm due 19th march with my second boy. 
Boys are fab, but then I am biased and I don't have girls to compare it too. Xxxx




keepinitreal1 said:


> Quickly posting to follow - I am no a big talker, but it does put me at ease seeing how we are all going through the same ordeals :)
> 
> I am due March 25th with my 1st, apparently a boy :)
> 
> I wish you all a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope the growth scan and repeat GTT goes ok. My fundal height at 33 weeks was measuring 37 weeks. Got my growth scan next Tuesday. 

What are your feelings on a potential c-section? I'm assuming they are thinking this because baby looks big? Will they not induce you earlier instead. Xxx




Left wonderin said:


> Fundal height measuring big for dates . Have to Go for growth scan and repeat the glucose tolerance test next week . She didn't say how much ahead and I didn't ask ( doh ) ....
> In other news if baby doesn't arrive by due date I'm scheduled in for c section on the 15th of march . That's the plan for now anyhow : )


----------



## allforthegirl

My fundal height has always been measuring about 2 weeks ahead....So maybe that is why he isn't worried about me? Even on scan he is measuring 2 weeks ahead. :shrug: 

Dawn That is a big difference...are you worried?

Left Wow that is great you know what baby will be here. Though I hope that everything goes well on your scan. :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

:haha: just a little worried. scan correlates to measuring big, since last scan babys leg was ever so slightly above the top line for measurement. will see how it looks on tuesday. I really want to avoid a c-section, yet at the back of my mind is the fact that Isaac was so very nearly a c-section, and i would have hated that, especially for it to end up in an emergency situation..... there is going to have to be some very careful considerations into what is best..... planned c-section (which i believe can be a positive experience), or induction two weeks ahead with the hope that this one comes out as less than 10lb 7. This one is currently back to back, which isaac was in labour and that didnt help causes with the whole giving birth. 
In all honestly the birth was okay, it was my reciovery afterwards that sucked..... still in pain 6 months after having him. 
I then tend to try and remind myself that what will be will be, kind of thing, but it doesnt help lol. 




allforthegirl said:


> Dawn That is a big difference...are you worried?


----------



## AMP1117

Have my appointment with the Cardiologist this afternoon...although I doubt they will find anything. Still I guess its a good idea to get checked out just in case.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Rib pain on the right side - YES! I notice it more in the afternoon/evening than in the morning, but definitely. I feel like I'm constantly trying to push my own fingers under my ribs to move him a bit! (No, it doesn't help, but I keep trying!)

Dawn, I understand... the funny thing is, I'm so anxious about going through labor again, but when I had DD, labor went so quick and it was the recovery that was awful & lengthy! 

AMP, I hope your appointment goes well! Keep us posted.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

leftwondering, good luck at your growth scan. Hope all is well for bubs in there :flow:

AMP, how is DD doing with her ear infection? GL at your appointment!

keepinitreal, welcome to the group :hi: Congrats on your little boy

Sarah I have been getting either a bum or feet or both in my ribs for quite some time now. Some times it can be quite entertaining but most times it just hurts. The pain is also sometimes from the uterus expanding up and out to make room for baby :shrug:

Dawn, that is quite a bit to measure ahead! GL at your growth scan as well! Hopefully baby will even out in measurements. Surely you will get some answers and the know how to proceed with labor. I hope you are able to have the birth you imagine, but the always the best way for baby to come out is the safest way :hugs:

not much going on here in my neck of the woods, just being Zodi's little punching bag for the minute and not feeling very motivated to do anything with CTS kicking in :nope:


----------



## AMP1117

She is doing much better. Thanks for asking!



DaisyDreamer said:


> leftwondering, good luck at your growth scan. Hope all is well for bubs in there :flow:
> 
> AMP, how is DD doing with her ear infection? GL at your appointment!
> 
> keepinitreal, welcome to the group :hi: Congrats on your little boy
> 
> Sarah I have been getting either a bum or feet or both in my ribs for quite some time now. Some times it can be quite entertaining but most times it just hurts. The pain is also sometimes from the uterus expanding up and out to make room for baby :shrug:
> 
> Dawn, that is quite a bit to measure ahead! GL at your growth scan as well! Hopefully baby will even out in measurements. Surely you will get some answers and the know how to proceed with labor. I hope you are able to have the birth you imagine, but the always the best way for baby to come out is the safest way :hugs:
> 
> not much going on here in my neck of the woods, just being Zodi's little punching bag for the minute and not feeling very motivated to do anything with CTS kicking in :nope:


----------



## AMP1117

So EKG was normal. Dr. is thinking it is the Vasaovagle thing and they are having me where a heart monitor for a week to see if it picks up on anything. Oh joy.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad the EKG was normal. Hopefully the heart monitor may help pin down a diagnosis for you x 




AMP1117 said:


> So EKG was normal. Dr. is thinking it is the Vasaovagle thing and they are having me where a heart monitor for a week to see if it picks up on anything. Oh joy.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

update, losing bits of my plug! No bloody show or contractions but better than no signs at all :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

I have heard loads of women losing plug before hand....though it doesn't mean much just yet, but it does mean things are moving along!! :thumbup: Kind of exciting really!!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Yes I guess it's the rite of passage at this point in pregnancy :haha: Still feels good to hit those milestones though


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi and welcome keepinitreal1, nice to have you on the thread and congrats on team blue :)
Left, I had to repeat the gtt aswell so I totally sympathise! Hope all is well with baby, are you having a growth scan aswell?
Dawn, sounds like you're in the same boat as me measuring quite far ahead... I'm hoping if I'm not admitted for baby's position earlier that I can be induced on my due date. Just hoping the consultant agrees. What sort of plan are you hoping for? I agree a planned cs does seem attractive sometimes but a lady in toddler group was telling me she had internal bleeding after hers!! Sounds like an uncommon thing to happen thankfully.
Amp, hope the heart monitor gives some answers/a diagnosis.
Bombshell, this is my baby list for the hospital:
Car seat
Blankets x2
Swaddling wrap (just a shaped blanket really)
Sleep suits x4
Cotton hats x2
Vests x4 (onesies)
cardigan
Jacket
Winter hat
Muslins (burp cloths)
Nappies x20 (diapers)
Cotton wool
Water wipes
Teddy
Nappy bags
I know you ladies in the US get a lot more provided by the hospital for yourselves and baby, we pretty much have to bring everything over here unless it's an emergency.
Allforthegirl, glad I'm not the only one with a stubborn baby lol! Would you opt for the ecv or a c section if it came to it?


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh also I think we have our girls names down to 2! Juliet or Robyn. I'm more drawn to Juliet but Robyn goes nicer with our dds' names. Guess if it's a girl we'll just see which one 'fits' her best :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Think our girls name will either be Kate Elizabeth , or Molly Elizabeth :)


----------



## AMP1117

3 am...up again....sleep where are you?:sleep: we used to be such good friends


----------



## CurlyRose

I was awake through the night too AMP, but in fairness, I also have a heavy cold as well, so both the cold and the pregnancy are ruining any chance of sleep. I am so uncomfortable and tired, I can't function and have had to call in to work sick, again, gutted. 

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet, but we have started getting the nursery ready, so that's something!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Really love the name Robyn  





Buttercup84 said:


> Oh also I think we have our girls names down to 2! Juliet or Robyn. I'm more drawn to Juliet but Robyn goes nicer with our dds' names. Guess if it's a girl we'll just see which one 'fits' her best :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am kind of hoping that I will get induced at 38 weeks, Isaac was an induction at 40 plus 5 and born at 40 plus 6. However I am only open to an induction if they think baby would be smaller than Isaac if induced at 38 weeks. 
If baby is looking to be bigger than Isaac then sadly I think a planned c-section would be better, I think the fact I am very anxious about it all may help with swaying them towards an induction. I know they prefer not, but equally sometimes it's needed. 
I found labour really empowering with Isaac, if course hard work but id kind if hate to not go through the labour again. I wish I had a crystal ball and could predict how it may all work out. Xxx





Buttercup84 said:


> Dawn, sounds like you're in the same boat as me measuring quite far ahead... I'm hoping if I'm not admitted for baby's position earlier that I can be induced on my due date. Just hoping the consultant agrees. What sort of plan are you hoping for? I agree a planned cs does seem attractive sometimes but a lady in toddler group was telling me she had internal bleeding after hers!! Sounds like an uncommon thing to happen thankfully.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Both lovely names. Really like Kate Elizabeth x x 





Left wonderin said:


> Think our girls name will either be Kate Elizabeth , or Molly Elizabeth :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

All good signs  




DaisyDreamer said:


> update, losing bits of my plug! No bloody show or contractions but better than no signs at all :flower:


----------



## AMP1117

Colds during pregnancy are the worst....feel better!:hugs:



CurlyRose said:


> I was awake through the night too AMP, but in fairness, I also have a heavy cold as well, so both the cold and the pregnancy are ruining any chance of sleep. I am so uncomfortable and tired, I can't function and have had to call in to work sick, again, gutted.
> 
> I haven't packed my hospital bag yet, but we have started getting the nursery ready, so that's something!


----------



## AMP1117

Had fetal monitoring today...all good with this little monkey and he finally cooperated for once!

They also gave me the group B Strep test and checked my cervix. Dr. said "still pretty chunky, but one fingertip dilated" also fundal height is measuring a week ahead. This Dr. is contradicting the one I last saw who said this baby will be same size or smaller than dd. The Dr. today said this baby will be same size or BIGGER.

Growth scan next Friday to find out!


----------



## Buttercup84

Dawn it's hard to know what to do for the best isn't it, wish there was a way of knowing exactly what size these babies are as it seems like even growth scans can be way out sometimes! Fc your consultant is sympathetic to your concerns and agrees to a plan you're comfortable with :flower: Personally, I just feel like I don't want to be left to go so far overdue as I was with the girls (induced at +11 and +13, both born the day after) If it's going to end in induction anyway (I wouldn't be willing to wait past 42 weeks even if it was medically advised which I doubt it would be for this pregnancy) i'd rather just get it over with on my due date or earlier when baby is a bit smaller.

Left, I like the name Molly and Elizabeth is a great middle name (it's actually my first name lol but it's served me well so far! :winkwink:)

Been feeling some crazy movements today and yesterday, not sure if baby has turned or what! I've been feeling around trying to work it out myself but i'm none the wiser :dohh: Getting really excited to meet him/her now, just doing the baby laundry tomorrow and everything will be ready :happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP I am glad that he was co-operating with you for the monitoring.

Buttercup that is awesome that you are almost ready!!

AFM been having this pressure on my tailbone, it almost feels like I am extremely constipated and cannot poo..... :blush: Anyone else having this?


----------



## .hopeful.one.

Curly rose feel better, it must be awful to feel sick right now. 

Amp I'm glad your monitoring was good. I guess the size of this lo will be a mystery until your growth scan. 

Buttercup I hope baby flips for you! 

We're all getting so close now it seems crazy! Little mister is always far over on my right side, sometimes I wonder how he can even get that far over there. He's low though so I don't really feel much in my ribs which I'm definitely not complaining about.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl I am getting that pressure there, although it's not always so low that it feels like poo. Definitely feeling the weight of the baby pushing down on my pelvic area. Sometimes when I go wee I think I'm going to push the little one out :blush:


----------



## Left wonderin

Soon we will have oooodles of adorable babies to goo over :)


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> allforthegirl I am getting that pressure there, although it's not always so low that it feels like poo. Definitely feeling the weight of the baby pushing down on my pelvic area. Sometimes when I go wee I think I'm going to push the little one out :blush:

Definitely sounds like it may very soon for your LO. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> DaisyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl I am getting that pressure there, although it's not always so low that it feels like poo. Definitely feeling the weight of the baby pushing down on my pelvic area. Sometimes when I go wee I think I'm going to push the little one out :blush:
> 
> Definitely sounds like it may very soon for your LO. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am hoping so although I have heard so many different things from women who had early labor "symptoms" and still went overdue. Trying not to get my hopes up, haven't seemed to lost any more of my plug :shrug:
But still getting the back pain and retaining water like a balloon!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Do any of you ladies actually consider baby's movements as painful? Several times today it's taken my breath away, some felt like a very sharp sudden stitch and others just like he was kicking hell out of me..... I really haven't enjoyed his movements today (apart from the reassurance he is ok of course).
I think he is on another growth spurt, my stomach feels tight and sore. 
Kind of feeling done with this pregnancy lark, also dreading planning meeting with health visitor re mood, that's on Monday and then scan and consultant Tuesday.


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyDreamer said:
> 
> 
> allforthegirl I am getting that pressure there, although it's not always so low that it feels like poo. Definitely feeling the weight of the baby pushing down on my pelvic area. Sometimes when I go wee I think I'm going to push the little one out :blush:
> 
> Definitely sounds like it may very soon for your LO. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I am hoping so although I have heard so many different things from women who had early labor "symptoms" and still went overdue. Trying not to get my hopes up, haven't seemed to lost any more of my plug :shrug:
> But still getting the back pain and retaining water like a balloon!Click to expand...

Well this is true :shrug: though if it doesn't go away then I would think it was sooner than later :winkwink:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

My breasts also seem to be going through a spurt right now. Swelling definitely does not go away regardless of how much water I drink.
Sometimes Zodi's head hits m cervix so hard it almost makes a noise "down there" :haha: :blush: their head was not engaged at my appointment but dipping low into my pelvis and likely popping in and out.
Other than that I am feeling good--drinking RLT 2x daily and trying to bounce on my ball + perineal massage daily. Sleep has been good too! Except waking with one side of my head clogged up lol

ETA movements themselves are not tender rather there is one particular spot on my left (round ligament I believe) that gets very sore and it feels like maybe a hand or foot is there


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Do any of you ladies actually consider baby's movements as painful? Several times today it's taken my breath away, some felt like a very sharp sudden stitch and others just like he was kicking hell out of me..... I really haven't enjoyed his movements today (apart from the reassurance he is ok of course).
> I think he is on another growth spurt, my stomach feels tight and sore.
> Kind of feeling done with this pregnancy lark, also dreading planning meeting with health visitor re mood, that's on Monday and then scan and consultant Tuesday.

I would say some of his movements are definitely tender. Not comfortable. Specially if he makes a big stretch. 

GL with the HV


----------



## CurlyRose

Quite often babber's movements are painful, gasp and jump kind of painful, plus I feel bruised in a couple of favourite kicking points. This baby is such a bloody wriggler!

Cold has now become a chesty cough, complete with copious amounts of mucus. I can do nothing to help it and have strained my back trying to bring the crap up off my lungs :( I so needed another seperate point of pain in my back!


----------



## AMP1117

I do, but it feels like it is more in my rectum than my tailbone. But exactly like you said, feels like you can't poo. I think it's baby's head


allforthegirl said:


> AMP I am glad that he was co-operating with you for the monitoring.
> 
> Buttercup that is awesome that you are almost ready!!
> 
> AFM been having this pressure on my tailbone, it almost feels like I am extremely constipated and cannot poo..... :blush: Anyone else having this?


----------



## littlelily

Mama Duck, I have exactly the same, cold turned into horrible chesty cough. Just what I need! Midwife home visit tomorrow and although I'm off work now, I have sooo much to do. The carpet cleaner is coming, handy man to fit shelves, washing, baby stuff to organise, 're-check hospital bag etc etc.


----------



## bombshellmom

Baby's movements also hurt over here! Sometimes I actually ask her to please settle down lol. She just goes crazy in there and it hurts. Especially my right side. Or by my ribs on my right side. She likes to stretch and when she does that for some reason it feels like she likes to rest her food on my right rib and push. 

Idk what she was doing in there, but I was at work and it felt like she was head butting me in my cervix. I had gotten up to get a snack and couldn't walk back over to my desk because it was a sharp, uncomfortable pain. She was moving the entire time. I googled it and I read it could be baby getting into position. But I do not remember that with DD. I swear I can always feel this babys head moving side to side, etc.


----------



## SilasLove

I've had a lower back ache and minor cramps all day. Not real sure what to make of it, but I feel my energy level dwindling by the second. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> Baby's movements also hurt over here! Sometimes I actually ask her to please settle down lol. She just goes crazy in there and it hurts. Especially my right side. Or by my ribs on my right side. She likes to stretch and when she does that for some reason it feels like she likes to rest her food on my right rib and push.
> 
> Idk what she was doing in there, but I was at work and it felt like she was head butting me in my cervix. I had gotten up to get a snack and couldn't walk back over to my desk because it was a sharp, uncomfortable pain. She was moving the entire time. I googled it and I read it could be baby getting into position. But I do not remember that with DD. I swear I can always feel this babys head moving side to side, etc.

It does sound like baby is trying to get in the right spot. :thumbup:



SilasLove said:


> I've had a lower back ache and minor cramps all day. Not real sure what to make of it, but I feel my energy level dwindling by the second. :(

Try drinking some extra water and lying down and rest for a bit. You may be a bit dehydrated or over worked. Either or will cause this. :hugs:


----------



## stuckinoki

Bought all of my cloth diapers this weekend! Woot woot!

Can't wait to use them, even though DH and I decided that we will probably wait a few weeks to transition because I'm sure I'll be overwhelmed with caring for Grace and trying to sleep etc but I got so much cute stuff...pockets, AIO's, prefolds and covers! Can't wait for it all to get here!

Fluff butts for the win!

And also, for all the money we will save by using the cloth instead of disposables! Woot woot!


----------



## mewolkens

A good friend of mine who's a self proclaimed hippy bought me a whole supply of cloth diapers. I am also surprisingly excited about diapers LOL.


----------



## AMP1117

That's exactly what it feels like mine is doing! Head butting my cervix and lots of movement


bombshellmom said:


> Baby's movements also hurt over here! Sometimes I actually ask her to please settle down lol. She just goes crazy in there and it hurts. Especially my right side. Or by my ribs on my right side. She likes to stretch and when she does that for some reason it feels like she likes to rest her food on my right rib and push.
> 
> Idk what she was doing in there, but I was at work and it felt like she was head butting me in my cervix. I had gotten up to get a snack and couldn't walk back over to my desk because it was a sharp, uncomfortable pain. She was moving the entire time. I googled it and I read it could be baby getting into position. But I do not remember that with DD. I swear I can always feel this babys head moving side to side, etc.


----------



## AMP1117

Anyone else feels like baby is using their cervix like a pogo stick?:wacko:


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP~ I had the cervix feeling once so far....though it was more a barring down feeling that a bounce.... Then he turned again, so that pressure came off. I have had some pinching of my bladder. Which is just about as uncomfortable.


----------



## AMP1117

Last night for like an hour he kept wiggling and I would feel pressure on my cervix. Now every time he moves I feel pressure. 


allforthegirl said:


> AMP~ I had the cervix feeling once so far....though it was more a barring down feeling that a bounce.... Then he turned again, so that pressure came off. I have had some pinching of my bladder. Which is just about as uncomfortable.


----------



## SarahLou372

My pain is always in my right rib cage, and with my little one its not just a quick kick he gets comfy and sleeps there... so its pain for an hour or two at a time, its either his bottom or his legs and feet that sleep there because when the midwife felt my tummy today she said what is poking out feels like a bottom, and I always seem to get something popping out in the same spot in top of my tummy on the right hand side.

Also I don't know If some you ladies remember me saying that my OH had lost his job a few weeks ago.. well he has a new job now which started today, down side is he's doing truck driving up and down the country... :( and today being his first day I thought he would be home tonight and in bed but turns out he's not he's got to stop out in the truck! Which really I should of expected but its hit me kind of hard because I feel lonely and don't really know when he will be home next.... :cry: Sorry if I sound silly. Do any of your OH's work away? How do you cope?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP1117 said:


> Anyone else feels like baby is using their cervix like a pogo stick?:wacko:

Not so much a pogo stick, more like a pillow :haha: any time I open my legs or prop them up I swear it's like their head is already coming out! They have been using my upper ribs up front as little feet rests and my false ribs have been kicked out of place :wacko:

Hopefully they are on their way out soon after Wednesday.... This is getting to be a whole mess to handle.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

SarahLou372 said:


> My pain is always in my right rib cage, and with my little one its not just a quick kick he gets comfy and sleeps there... so its pain for an hour or two at a time, its either his bottom or his legs and feet that sleep there because when the midwife felt my tummy today she said what is poking out feels like a bottom, and I always seem to get something popping out in the same spot in top of my tummy on the right hand side.
> 
> Also I don't know If some you ladies remember me saying that my OH had lost his job a few weeks ago.. well he has a new job now which started today, down side is he's doing truck driving up and down the country... :( and today being his first day I thought he would be home tonight and in bed but turns out he's not he's got to stop out in the truck! Which really I should of expected but its hit me kind of hard because I feel lonely and don't really know when he will be home next.... :cry: Sorry if I sound silly. Do any of your OH's work away? How do you cope?

Sarah don't apologise, that is hard! :hugs: fortunately OH works free lance, I can't imagine how tough it would be to sleep without him some nights :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww Sarah i'm sorry your OH has to work away and you're finding it tough :hugs: It's not quite the same but mine worked nights for the first 3 years we were together and til our oldest was 18 months. He also works a lot of late shifts now where he isn't home til around midnight. You do adapt but i'm feeling the strain at the moment being heavily pregnant and a SAHM of 2 little ones as it's all 'on me' for most of the day really.

Been getting some mega braxton hicks today, almost cramp like! I'm not getting my hopes up that they mean anything is imminent, but it sure has brought it home how close I am to meeting this baby now eek!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Omg we are starting Labour watch!! I can't believe some of us are already 37 weeks :yipee:


----------



## AMP1117

Aww that has to be rough. My hubby works overnights on the weekends and therefore sleeps through the day so I and the kids will only see him for maybe 30 minutes if at all because I am usually taking off doing errands on the weekend as I work during the week. Sorry you are having a rough bit:hugs:



SarahLou372 said:


> My pain is always in my right rib cage, and with my little one its not just a quick kick he gets comfy and sleeps there... so its pain for an hour or two at a time, its either his bottom or his legs and feet that sleep there because when the midwife felt my tummy today she said what is poking out feels like a bottom, and I always seem to get something popping out in the same spot in top of my tummy on the right hand side.
> 
> Also I don't know If some you ladies remember me saying that my OH had lost his job a few weeks ago.. well he has a new job now which started today, down side is he's doing truck driving up and down the country... :( and today being his first day I thought he would be home tonight and in bed but turns out he's not he's got to stop out in the truck! Which really I should of expected but its hit me kind of hard because I feel lonely and don't really know when he will be home next.... :cry: Sorry if I sound silly. Do any of your OH's work away? How do you cope?


----------



## allforthegirl

After #4 was born my DH went to work away from home, and was gone 3 weeks back for one. It was hard, but you got used to it after a while. You find your own rhythm and let tons of house work slide, but that is ok. After a while I enjoyed the one less person to clean up after. My DH would come home wiped out and do nothing but relax the whole week, so it almost felt like I had another child to pick up after. That part for me was harder than he actually being away.

I am sure you will find a way SarahLou :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> Omg we are starting Labour watch!! I can't believe some of us are already 37 weeks :yipee:

Yup Mama Bat is there and Mama Fox + I will be there tomorrow. Woke up with painful contraction 10 minutes apart that just fizzled out :shrug: yesterday I was having flu-likes symptoms but better today.

Just got this little niggly feeling Zodi is coming soon. Woke up to contractions 10 min apart with low pelvic pain and everything. Alas it has fizzled out so back in limbo


----------



## allforthegirl

DaisyDreamer said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Omg we are starting Labour watch!! I can't believe some of us are already 37 weeks :yipee:
> 
> Yup Mama Bat is there and Mama Fox + I will be there tomorrow. Woke up with painful contraction 10 minutes apart that just fizzled out :shrug: yesterday I was having flu-likes symptoms but better today.
> 
> Just got this little niggly feeling Zodi is coming soon. Woke up to contractions 10 min apart with low pelvic pain and everything. Alas it has fizzled out so back in limboClick to expand...

Yup with one of my boys I had that for two weeks :sad1: So frustrating!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

allforthegirl said:


> Yup with one of my boys I had that for two weeks :sad1: So frustrating!

Oops I said it twice! :dohh: PG brain.

Anyone else just too damn tired to nest or get anything done? OH has pretty much banished me to bedrest :cry:


----------



## AMP1117

Anyone else have almost a complete loss of appetite?:pizza: Even pizza (my all time favorite food) seems less appealing.


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm feeling sooo much pressure today !!! Its painful and hard to walk !! Not between my legs just down low ! Like I'm carrying a ton weight ! Also lots of braxton hicks , belly so tight it feels like its about to explode !!! All I want to do is sit !!! But with work , a 2 year old and nothing done ie bag packed etc that's not an option :( ah well .... All worth it in the end


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Just finished catching up. So exciting that so many of us are getting close to term! I'm not ready yet, but still starting to get myself a bit more psyched up for labor & meeting my little Jacob :cloud9:

A few questions - anyone else doing perineal massage? (Daisy? I think you may have mentioned it? Anyone else?) I just started last night... might be TMI, but I'm hoping to have someone to discuss this with and make sure I'm doing it right!!! :dohh:

Also, anyone on #2 (or more) and doing "big sibling" gifts? I bought my DD a new coloring book & crayons to use when visiting in the hospital. I also ordered a book on Amazon called "You Were The First" which sounds like it's going to be a real tear-jerker, but it really sounds beautiful. I'm also thinking of doing either a necklace with her name and a big sister charm, or taking her to make a Build-A-Bear, and putting a recording on it with DH's and my voices telling her we love her, so that when she is away from us she can hear our voices whenever she wants to (especially because when I go into labor, it will be the first night she's ever been away from me). Thoughts? Other ideas? :flower:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

AMP, I get like that a few days here and there. Where you're just not hungry at all and nothing really sounds good.... Til you start eating :haha: just try to nibble on some nutrient packed snacks like nuts or avocado. But yes definitely some days I just have no appetite.

left :hugs: sorry to hear that you can't get some rest! Sounds like you could do with some r&r. Try to take a warm bath tnight to ease the uncomfortableness? Mak sure you are staying hydrated too :flow:

Bella, I am doing the perineal massage, I'm not worth crap for remembering to do it every day :haha: But still trying to get it done. Feel free to ask any questions though I think OH and I have got it down. I think the sibling gift is a great idea! A good way to keep your DD feeling special and loved during all this crazy time with a newborn. Maybe a teddy bear or a necklace she can wear :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

DaisyDreamer said:


> Bella, I am doing the perineal massage, I'm not worth crap for remembering to do it every day :haha: But still trying to get it done. Feel free to ask any questions though I think OH and I have got it down. I think the sibling gift is a great idea! A good way to keep your DD feeling special and loved during all this crazy time with a newborn. Maybe a teddy bear or a necklace she can wear :thumbup:

So... how do you know you're doing it right?? First off, I feel like it's SO HARD to reach around my belly by myself, so I'm just hoping I'm getting far enough in. I read you should insert fingers about an inch? Ok, TMI, but when you push down with your thumbs, do you feel almost like a rubber band type muscle? Is that normal? Sorry, so confused over here... At first, I felt like I should be feeling more discomfort, then I thought maybe I'm doing it right, because it was uncomfortable? I just don't want to do this every night for nothing!!!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

BellaRosa8302 said:


> So... how do you know you're doing it right?? First off, I feel like it's SO HARD to reach around my belly by myself, so I'm just hoping I'm getting far enough in. I read you should insert fingers about an inch? Ok, TMI, but when you push down with your thumbs, do you feel almost like a rubber band type muscle? Is that normal? Sorry, so confused over here... At first, I felt like I should be feeling more discomfort, then I thought maybe I'm doing it right, because it was uncomfortable? I just don't want to do this every night for nothing!!!

yes to the rubber band type muscles. Those are the thicker deeper pelvic muscles... I asked my MW about it and she told me that you shouldn't be going so far that you are pushing on those muscles. (when I tried to do it I got really nauseated each time :wacko:) Basically you want to be in there maybe an inch or so where the muscles and skin are more fleshy, like right below those rubberband pelvic muscles..
And just press down toward your rectum them out to the sides like you're opening yourself up (TMI!) until it burns or stings and hold for a few min. After you or OH can rub the skin inside in a down-and-out motion and the skin outside between your vagina and anus (again TMI) also in the same motion.

#1 thing to remember through it all is to relax and make sure it feels like you are getting a nice stretch out of the massage, but don't overdo it too! Also if you find your CM a little bit pinkish or brownish after, I was told by my MW that it's normal


----------



## AMP1117

I found online twin giraffe stuffed animals, one in pink for dd and one in blue for the baby. I will have them "exchange gifts" with each other the first time she sees her baby brother at the hospital. 



BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi ladies! Just finished catching up. So exciting that so many of us are getting close to term! I'm not ready yet, but still starting to get myself a bit more psyched up for labor & meeting my little Jacob :cloud9:
> 
> A few questions - anyone else doing perineal massage? (Daisy? I think you may have mentioned it? Anyone else?) I just started last night... might be TMI, but I'm hoping to have someone to discuss this with and make sure I'm doing it right!!! :dohh:
> 
> Also, anyone on #2 (or more) and doing "big sibling" gifts? I bought my DD a new coloring book & crayons to use when visiting in the hospital. I also ordered a book on Amazon called "You Were The First" which sounds like it's going to be a real tear-jerker, but it really sounds beautiful. I'm also thinking of doing either a necklace with her name and a big sister charm, or taking her to make a Build-A-Bear, and putting a recording on it with DH's and my voices telling her we love her, so that when she is away from us she can hear our voices whenever she wants to (especially because when I go into labor, it will be the first night she's ever been away from me). Thoughts? Other ideas? :flower:


----------



## Fezzle

So exciting how close some of us are now! 

I've decided to go on maternity leave a week earlier than originally planned, so I just have this week and next now! I still feel ok overall, but she's definitely getting heavier. I feel like every time I stand up I instantly have to pee. We still have so much going on at home though, I want to take work out of the mix completely just to reduce the stress of it all. So I'll be going off at just before 37 weeks now, even if it means being at home while all the kitchen renovations are going on. 

We have our name list down to four possibilities now which we'll keep until we meet her: Freya, Heidi, Clara and Eleanor. The middle name will probably be Dorothy after my grandma.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thank you, Daisy! That's helpful!

Cute idea, AMP! I actually did that for DD's gift to Jacob... she's had this pink puppy blanket thing that she sleeps with every night, and I found the same one in blue. Showed her on the computer and asked if she'd like to give that to baby Jacob when he's born & she was SO excited about it! She even woke up today snuggling that particular puppy more than usual, and was talking about how when Jacob comes out, he'll have a puppy just like hers! So, I ordered it today. At least the gift she brings for him is done :haha:

OH and I forget to mention that I bought her the cutest little outfit to wear to the hospital when she meets him! They're hot pink scrubs that say "Big Sister" where a name badge would go. ADORABLE! I can't wait to see her in them & I really think the hospital nurses are going to get a kick out of it too :haha:

Fezzle, congrats on the early maternity leave! Hoping I can stop somewhat early also... as of right now I'm slated to work until March 18th (3 days before my due date) :wacko: As for the names, I think that's great that you're waiting till you meet her! I love the flow of Eleanor Dorothy personally :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

Fezzle said:


> So exciting how close some of us are now!
> 
> I've decided to go on maternity leave a week earlier than originally planned, so I just have this week and next now! I still feel ok overall, but she's definitely getting heavier. I feel like every time I stand up I instantly have to pee. We still have so much going on at home though, I want to take work out of the mix completely just to reduce the stress of it all. So I'll be going off at just before 37 weeks now, even if it means being at home while all the kitchen renovations are going on.
> 
> We have our name list down to four possibilities now which we'll keep until we meet her: Freya, Heidi, Clara and Eleanor. The middle name will probably be Dorothy after my grandma.

My vote is for Heidi of course, because my name is Heidi ;)


----------



## Buttercup84

Bella, the big sister scrubs sound super cute! My oldest got a wooden train set from the baby when dd2 was born, this time she's getting a sylvanians nursery set and dd2 is getting a book https://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Big-Bing-Book/dp/0008139598
I want dd1 to choose a little stuffed animal for her and dd2 to give to the baby too, just haven't got round to it yet.

Today I see the consultant to find out my plan! Hoping I'm not admitted to hospital today but am prepared for the possibility. Fc this baby has gone head down and I can just get an induction date!


----------



## SarahLou372

So its now Wednesday and OH not been home since the weekend so its now been three days.... :cry: I cant sit still yet and focus on one thing at a time, also when I speak to him on the phone or webcam afterwards I cry. I have never cried and missed someone so much.

What makes it worse is he doesn't know when he will be home. If he knew I think id feel a little better about it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Awww, Sarah, I'm sorry hun. It's really hard when they go away. Try to plan some outings for yourself to keep yourself occupied? Do you have your mom, a sister, or a close friend nearby to make some plans with, so you have something to look forward to?


----------



## Left wonderin

Sarah that's tough especially now . How about getting some friends around for a pamper night or just a movie night ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Sarah that's tough especially now . How about getting some friends around for a pamper night or just a movie night ?

This sounds like a great idea! I know this is a tough time :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I love the build a bear idea, really cute. 
We have brought Isaac a hot wheels spider car, he got a shark one at Christmas and keeps asking for the spider one. I told him to ask his baby and see if he might bring it when he comes. We will wrap it and give it him when we get home with baby. Also got him an 'I'm a big brother' card with a badge on and a big brother t shirt for nursery once baby arrives. 
I have also started to put together a feeding time box, chalk and board, card and stickers, activity book, pencil crayons. .... things we could do together sat on sofa *with a tray on lap* as a treat when feeding baby. Xxx




BellaRosa8302 said:


> Also, anyone on #2 (or more) and doing "big sibling" gifts? I bought my DD a new coloring book & crayons to use when visiting in the hospital. I also ordered a book on Amazon called "You Were The First" which sounds like it's going to be a real tear-jerker, but it really sounds beautiful. I'm also thinking of doing either a necklace with her name and a big sister charm, or taking her to make a Build-A-Bear, and putting a recording on it with DH's and my voices telling her we love her, so that when she is away from us she can hear our voices whenever she wants to (especially because when I go into labor, it will be the first night she's ever been away from me). Thoughts? Other ideas? :flower:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had my scan and consultant appointment yesterday. Baby's leg growth has settled on the top line, head growth following his line and tummy measurement apparantly gone down but consultant thinks that's a measuring error. Based on scan data so far they are scanning again at 38 plus 3 and if he goes above his line they will induce at 39 weeks, if he follows his line then they will induce on due date. I have pursuaded them into giving me a sweep at 38 plus 3 to see if it helps things along. They estimate baby will be 8 to 8.5lbs which seems unlikely when Isaac was 10.7 but he was 6 days late so who knows. 

Had planning meeting with health visitor and midwife over mood and health visited very pro anti anxiety meds but I refused, don't feel I need them. Will have more midwife support after baby, daily visits if I want them and then a joint meeting to hand over my care to health visitor after midwife care...... so that all seems relatively positive. 

I honestly feel so done with this pregnancy, I'm desperately trying to enjoy it, but really struggling. 

Xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Sending hugs your way Sarah, sounds like you need some :hugs: Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

Well girls it looks like I'll be having a February baby! Saw the consultant today and he confirmed baby is now head down (yay!) and booked me in for induction at 39 weeks which is 22nd. So definitely no leap year birthday lol! I can't have any sweeps prior to it due to my high fluid levels and the risk of baby changing position again. I'll be having a scan prior to induction to double check they haven't moved again. I'm very relieved to not be admitted to hospital early and glad to have a definite 'end date' without worrying about going so overdue again.

Just saw your post Dawn, glad your appointments were informative and useful, I found when I saw the mental health midwife she was quite pro meds aswell but like you I wasn't keen so declined. Glad they're keeping an eye on baby's growth for you and you at least know you won't be left to go overdue. I can totally relate to feeling 'done' with being pregnant, I really can't imagine ever feeling broody again at the moment!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for all your support ladies its much appreciated :flower: I knew I was going to hate this from the moment he told me about it.

The thing is I moved away to be with my OH where he lives so my family are 50 odd miles away, and I do have one friend but she works all week as a nursery nurse and usually comes over every weekend as she is my OH's, brothers girlfriend if that makes sense. But this weekend she's going Southampton to see her dad for his birthday.

I don't know why im getting upset like this and it may seem silly but I just cant help it :cry:


----------



## AMP1117

Its not silly at all hun. This is a very emotional and stressful time being pregnant and getting so close to due dates! While its exciting it is also scary and we just want our OH to be there for us. I was having a rough bit last week because DH and I had a HUGE fight and we didnt speak for 3 days:shock: I was soooo emotional and upset. But things are better now. For you, you just have to get used to a new routine. Im just sorry for you it has to happen right now:hugs: Hang in there.



SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you for all your support ladies its much appreciated :flower: I knew I was going to hate this from the moment he told me about it.
> 
> The thing is I moved away to be with my OH where he lives so my family are 50 odd miles away, and I do have one friend but she works all week as a nursery nurse and usually comes over every weekend as she is my OH's, brothers girlfriend if that makes sense. But this weekend she's going Southampton to see her dad for his birthday.
> 
> I don't know why im getting upset like this and it may seem silly but I just cant help it :cry:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Buttercup, that's so exciting! Your baby will be here in 11 days!!! AHHHHH!!!! :wohoo: 

Are you ready?? I can't wait to find out if you're having a boy or a girl! :)

Sarah, 50 miles away isn't THAT terrible... you don't think someone from your family would come visit you this weekend?? Maybe ask and see?


----------



## keepinitreal1

Sarah I agree - I don't think that feeling lonely is silly at all. You are allowed to feel whatever it is you are feeling and nobody should judge you for that. 

I agree that maybe you could ask someone from your family around - perhaps even to spend the night so you get some quality time with them before te baby arrives? 

If not, try to keep busy and the days will go much faster. Massive hug :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Or Sarah how about a overnight home with dinner out , break up the weekend a bit .. Being home alone can be lonely .
Had my growth scan today baby measuring 5lb 11 0z . In line to be 8-8.5 at terms . All looked great and waters fine :) was a little worried so am delighted :) still a girl ;) lol


----------



## NDH

Yesterday I had my only ultrasound of the pregnancy. For me planning a freebirth the only real concern I have had is the location of my placenta, so I decided that I would rather have a late scan when the placenta location is more likely to be fixed (since 90% of previas diagnosed at 20 weeks aren't a problem at birth and of the other 10% many are simply low lying rather than a true previa).
Anyway I got the all clear :thumbup: Placenta is so far from the cervix she couldn't get both on the screen at the same time. Peep is head down (the GP and MW both said so, but it sure feels like a head in my ribs again so s/he must just have a bony butt :haha:) and weighing in at 5lbs11oz. I hold absolutely no stock in weight estimates from scans, but since it's right on the 49th percentile I can at least be confident Peep will be born a good weight even if it's out significantly either way :p
She did a morphology scan at the same time, and while it's too late for her to see everything they would check for, what she was able to see (which imo are the most important things to know, like organ function) are all perfect :thumbup:


----------



## littlelily

Hope you are ok Sarah. Good suggestions from the ladies here. Must be tough on you I'm sure.

Buttercup, so exciting! Not long at all to wait :) 

Dawn, sounds like a good plan, little busy box for Isaac, he'll love it and am sure will be a super big bro. 

Bella and AMP and other second time mum's, your ideas for introducing Dd to baby are really lovely too. 

Over here heartburn is killing me slowly. I actually Googled 'can you die of heartburn?' At 3am this morning. Not had it bad at all but this week it's making up for 8 months of pretty chilled pregnancy. Any suggestions at all are gratefully received. Short of 'don't eat' I don't know what you do.


----------



## Left wonderin

Take zantac itis available over the counter and is safe to take . It saved my life last time and now rennin just not cutting it I'm taking it again . One in the am one in the pm 75mg . You can get 150mg too bt only take one a day of those .... Seriously I don't know what I would have done without it


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama fox I feel for you on the heartburn front. I take omeprazole from Dr not had heartburn since. With Isaac I didn't take anything till very late in the pregnancy but I found sips of cold water helped. Milk helped a bit, but really at that stage medication was the best x x


----------



## bombshellmom

NDH said:


> Yesterday I had my only ultrasound of the pregnancy. For me planning a freebirth the only real concern I have had is the location of my placenta, so I decided that I would rather have a late scan when the placenta location is more likely to be fixed (since 90% of previas diagnosed at 20 weeks aren't a problem at birth and of the other 10% many are simply low lying rather than a true previa).
> Anyway I got the all clear :thumbup: Placenta is so far from the cervix she couldn't get both on the screen at the same time. Peep is head down (the GP and MW both said so, but it sure feels like a head in my ribs again so s/he must just have a bony butt :haha:) and weighing in at 5lbs11oz. I hold absolutely no stock in weight estimates from scans, but since it's right on the 49th percentile I can at least be confident Peep will be born a good weight even if it's out significantly either way :p
> She did a morphology scan at the same time, and while it's too late for her to see everything they would check for, what she was able to see (which imo are the most important things to know, like organ function) are all perfect :thumbup:



Glad to hear everything is going well and that you are still able to have your free birth :) I'm very interested to hear how it turns out! I am so chicken I couldn't do it. Homebirth with a midwife is one thing, I would love to do it, however my anxiety levels would have me in the hospital either way :haha: maybe next bub we will try for a home water birth. This one I just want to get through without medication :thumbup:
Any names picked?


----------



## keepinitreal1

Heading out in a snow storm for my ultrasound.... for some reason I'm feeling very anxious. FX please :dohh::nope:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope it goes well X X 




keepinitreal1 said:


> Heading out in a snow storm for my ultrasound.... for some reason I'm feeling very anxious. FX please :dohh::nope:


----------



## keepinitreal1

Arrrgh, made it there but no ultrasound, just a regular check up. Had my last US 10 weeks ago so I really want one - now I have to wait 2 more weeks :( 

Bloodwork OK and thankfully my pressure has gone down a bit, so no bedrest for me :)


----------



## Fezzle

Glad everyone is having good appointments! I had my 36 week check up with the midwife today and all was good. She said the baby's head was nice and down.


----------



## AMP1117

I have my 2nd growth scan today at 1pm. Cant wait to see how big this little monkey is! I was having lower back pain yesterday and I said to my daughter (whos 3) when she said the baby was coming she said "the 25th" I said are you sure? she replied "2 more weekends" guess how many weekends are between now and the 25th! :shock: Back pain went away, I think I slept twisted funny.


----------



## CurlyRose

NDH, I'm glad your scan gave you good news, really interested to hear how your free birth goes, it's not something I could ever see myself doing, but I'm interested in those who do!

Lily - go and get yourself some medication, ranitidine (zantac) is one option, but omeprazole is like magic, it's so effective. I still get reflux, but it just tastes of sick rather than burning and causing my nose and throat to burn, making me choke and swell up. I still top it up with double action gaviscon ( boots own brand equivalent) which helps stop stuff reflux ing up as much too.

Afm, I'm struggling with huge anxiety, I have sobbed most days and even caught myself saying and feeling that I don't want a baby anymore. I finished work today though, so hoping that helps things to settle more as I might actually be able to get some rest in!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Well just had my 37 week appointment. BP is higher than normal but still in the normal range, measuring 37 cm and Zodi's HB was 130.
They (MW and the student) both did a cervical check and said that it is very ripe about 70% effaced and 2 cm dilated.
Considering I have been in early labor for a few days now I am hoping things start to progress...


----------



## AMP1117

Had my growth scan, Dr. said this lil monkey is estimated to be about 7 lbs which is just slightly over the 50th percentile and said he is completely average size and my fluid level is fine. So we are sticking with the induction date of the 29th when I will be 39 weeks + 2 days. Everything good with fetal monitoring.

I cant wait til next Friday when I will be starting my maternity leave! Looking forward to spending quality one on one time with dd before this one arrives!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Glad everyone seems well mostly. 

Mama duck - I hope that now your maternity leave has started things begin to feel more settled for you. I have also felt on a few occasions I don't want the baby anymore, it's always a fleeting thought thankfully and passes quickly. It is also often linked to me being so tired and just uncomfortable with the pregnancy. The health visitor asked me the other day if I felt like I had bonded with bump and I couldn't really answer as I wasn't sure. .... its only the last day or so that I can say I feel a bit more bonded to bump. Take care mama duck xxxx

AMP glad all is looking good with you and Yay for a definite induction date. It helps ease the stress when you have a date to work towards. Though i wonder if your daughters prediction is correct. I'm similar in that im really hoping at 38 plus 3 I get a solid induction date either for 39 weeks or 40 but I'm hoping the sweep they will give me at that appointment may start me off, fingers crossed. 

Daisy - glad Zodi is doing well. Keep moving if your in slow labour, but balance that with some rest. 

Take care all x x


----------



## bigbelly2

ive finally caught up with everyones news and updates!!

Glad your all doing well and the end is nigh for all of us :baby:

Im going on monday for my last growth scan to see what this little man is up to, 28 weeks he was 2.5lb approx so will be interesting to see as I feel like hes put on 2 stone this last week lol my leg is really troubling me and im back on my crutches so I will also find out if they will induce me at 37-38 or try to let me go as long as poss.....my concern for the latter is my leg may break and then i will have to go through labour etc which was really difficult with my first not being so mobile and pain relief.. there are pros and cons to both sides of the argument re induction i suppose....The plus side for this pregnancy is that my bp has played ball...im actually a little low this time (105-68) which is fab as i was induced at 34 weeks last time due to pre eclampsia with 200 and something over 100 and something!

Im kind of ready, nursery is nearly done just waiting decorator to come next week and do the wall art for me, curtains will hopefully be finished next week, the cot etc are all ready, all his clothes washed and put away, pram at a friends and car seat in the dining room. 

aside from the normal ailments HEARTBURN HELL, not sleeping or getting comfortable, being kicked in the bladder and going to the toilet 10 times a night im doing ok haha

hopefully wel all be reading each others easy birth stories very soon!!

h xx


----------



## CurlyRose

See, I feel very bonded with bump, it's just the thought of the baby afterwards that is terrifying! This is a normal reaction to an impending change for me though, and hopefully one that will settle down now I can catch up on some sleep. Last night I was able to sleep as my body wants to, 11-3 and then 5-7. I suspect that second lot will lengthen over the coming days and there will be a late morning/early afternoon nap too, but while I've been working my alarm is set for 5.30, just as I'm really settling back to sleep. I feel better today already!


----------



## Left wonderin

Not sleeping is the worst and makes EVERYHTING seem impossible and 10 times harder !!


----------



## SilasLove

I was somehow removed from the Facebook group...can anyone help me with this? I don't know why or how.


----------



## keepinitreal1

SilasLove said:


> I was somehow removed from the Facebook group...can anyone help me with this? I don't know why or how.

We have a Fb group? Do share :)


----------



## SilasLove

I can't find it by searching because it's private so someone will have to invite us to it. I got a new phone but otherwise I have no idea how I am no longer in the group :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok I think nesting is finally taking hold !!! State of the house driving me crazy !! Want to scrub walls ect lol.... .. Threw lots of Ds too small clothes vests n stuff into charity bin , changed ALL the bed clothes wether they needed it or not .... After that too pooped to do anything lol.... And braxton hicks started with a vengeance so had to sit down !


----------



## allforthegirl

I've been feeling unwell and things are changing, maybe this one will be born before the end of the month?? 

Leftwondering ~ that's awesome:thumbup: don't over do it too much.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh tell more alfor ?? What is changing ??? No such thing as tmi ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Oooh tell more alfor ?? What is changing ??? No such thing as tmi ;)

I have been having a icky feeling almost on verge of puking. (Scratchy throat and headache) Then the feeling in my lower pelvis feels off. Having tons of gas and burps. I think I'm emptying out, went three times today :blush: also he looks like he may have dropped (pic in my journal) I have a bit of pressure too on my tailbone. Oh and not to mention the increase of burning af type cramping is more noticeable. And feels like something is going on in my vagina. 

Now I know being baby #6 thing can go on for a bit, so I'm not getting myself too worked up.


----------



## Fezzle

Exciting! One of my coworkers thinks from looking at my bump that I've dropped and it won't be long for me, but I still think she's staying put for awhile. I haven't felt much of a nesting urge yet either, though at least things are coming along regarding being ready. I washed all the clothes this past weekend, the car seat and base has been ordered and will be ready later this week, and the nursery carpet is going down as I type this.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Uggghhh I have to rent before my head pops open!

First day off of maternity leave and I had a lady come by to help me with the heavier chores. She costs more per hour as I get paid in my management position so I was expecting a lot. 

In the first hour she managed to completely break a vacuum cleaner that costs over 1000 since she vacuumed a pool of water in the bathroom and the engine crashed. Didn't even properly apologize. :growlmad:

6 hours later she left and for the past 3 hours I've been cleaning up after her. No joke. Apart from cleaning the litter box and restocking the toilet paper in the guest bathroom, I can't even tell she was here. :growlmad::growlmad:

So I guess it's back on my knees for me - I wanted to afford myself the luxury of taking it easy once in my life and this is what happens. :cry:

OH came home and found me in tears of course, I seem to be crying every 15 minutes for the past few days. :shrug:

I hope all of you ladies had a better Monday!


----------



## bigbelly2

Really confused!! 
Went for growth scan today and he's estimated at 6.5lb already!!! 88th centile and he's been on the 50th the rest of my pregnancy... 
Then consultant says I need to apologise as no one had contacted you regarding you gtt test.... Cut off point is 5.6 I was 5.7!! After the lucozade however it was 3.9!!! They want me back in tomorrow to do 7 days of blood testing at home, then 7 days later another growth scan... Thy have said I will prob be induced at 38 weeks.... Anyone else any experience with diabetes as the levels seem fine to me?!? 
H xx


----------



## Buttercup84

NDH, glad your ultrasound showed everything to be as it should be and the placenta nice and high. I find the idea of freebirthing fascinating but like CurlyRose I don't think i'd have the nerve to do it myself. I remember watching a programme about a lady who had one over here and she still had minimal contact with an NHS midwife through her pregnancy as she felt like it stopped them intervening more than was necessary which makes sense. The midwife was really funny about anyone else actually delivering baby though as apparently it's illegal over here, like the woman could do it herself but her husband couldn't?! :shrug:
Aww Lily, hope the heartburn has eased a bit for you. Mine has got worse lately but so far has been manageable with antacids. I'd definitely see your GP though if they're not working for you, may as well get something more effective so you don't have to suffer more than you need to :hugs:
Curlyrose, hope your anxiety is more manageable now that you're off work and able to rest as you say. Look after yourself :hugs:
Oh gosh Daisy, sounds like Zodi definitely wants to be a February baby!! :D
bigbelly, I totally get what you mean re induction i'm a bit apprehensive about coping with the pain whilst being constantly monitored if i'm on the drip so i'm really hoping the cervadil or breaking my waters puts me into labour like it did last time so I can push for intermittent monitoring and be more mobile. Sounds like you're well on the way to being prepared for your little man, what wall art are you having in the nursery? :)
Silas, i'm not in the group and not sure who else is other than KalonKiki. I'd message her on here in case she hasn't been on this thread recently. Hope you're able to be added back, i've known facebook to play silly buggers and kick people out of groups for no reason before. Caused a bit of hassle on my December 2011 group iirc!
allforthegirl, that all sounds very promising! Fc you won't have too much longer to wait :thumbup:
keepinitreal, that sounds horrendous! Is there anything you can do re chasing her up to get her to rectify things or refunding you? Does she work for a company or herself? I'd be slating her to anyone who would listen, facebook etc at the very least!

AFM, still feels quite surreal that i'll be starting the induction process in a week! With DD1 it took quite a while but with DD2 it was very quick so i'm wondering how things will pan out this time, especially as i'll be a little early rather than late so I know that could make things take longer to get going. Baby is still doing some crazy movements in there so i'm really hoping they haven't moved into a bad position again :dohh:


----------



## bombshellmom

allforthegirl said:


> Left wonderin said:
> 
> 
> Oooh tell more alfor ?? What is changing ??? No such thing as tmi ;)
> 
> I have been having a icky feeling almost on verge of puking. (Scratchy throat and headache) Then the feeling in my lower pelvis feels off. Having tons of gas and burps. I think I'm emptying out, went three times today :blush: also he looks like he may have dropped (pic in my journal) I have a bit of pressure too on my tailbone. Oh and not to mention the increase of burning af type cramping is more noticeable. And feels like something is going on in my vagina.
> 
> Now I know being baby #6 thing can go on for a bit, so I'm not getting myself too worked up.Click to expand...


I totally feel you on the whole feeling af type cramping. If i move a certain way i will feel the cramps. Feeling them everyday now!
Is this the same way you felt before having your other babies?


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, perhaps a crazy stupid question here. 

But if my water was leaking, would I definitely know? Would it be a continuous flow? I'm a little paranoid because when I go to the bathroom I have fluid coming out but it doesn't feel like I'm peeing (after I have peed) ...? I guess my bladder could just be leaking...


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> I totally feel you on the whole feeling af type cramping. If i move a certain way i will feel the cramps. Feeling them everyday now!
> Is this the same way you felt before having your other babies?

Not quiet, those were definitely different, though what I had yesterday is more what I had before them. I would have cramping with a tightening, more like a surge. What I was getting (which still can be the real thing for some) was just the low down cramping that sometimes started in my back, but usually always included my back. things have settled a bit, but still uncomfortable here.


----------



## stuckinoki

Full moon on the 22nd ladies. 

How many full moon babies do you think will be born?


----------



## allforthegirl

SilasLove said:


> Okay, perhaps a crazy stupid question here.
> 
> But if my water was leaking, would I definitely know? Would it be a continuous flow? I'm a little paranoid because when I go to the bathroom I have fluid coming out but it doesn't feel like I'm peeing (after I have peed) ...? I guess my bladder could just be leaking...

I had some leaking waters and I couldn't really tell, I also had a leaky bladder, just the other day actually. I stood up from going #2 and liquid squirted out. It surprised me. So to answer your question directly, you would only definitely know if it was gushing out. I had that once too, very noticeable. If a slow leak you may know better if it happens with a BH or bowel movement more constantly. If you are even worried a bit go and get it checked.


----------



## AMP1117

I originally predicted Id be going on the 23rd as I had a feeling earlier a few months ago Id pop during week 38 and I turn 38 weeks on the 20th. However dd is sticking with her prediction of the 25th...which is only 3 days after the full moon!



stuckinoki said:


> Full moon on the 22nd ladies.
> 
> How many full moon babies do you think will be born?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

stuckinoki said:


> Full moon on the 22nd ladies.
> 
> How many full moon babies do you think will be born?

Everything is crossed I don't go much longer than that!!!


----------



## Fezzle

stuckinoki said:


> Full moon on the 22nd ladies.
> 
> How many full moon babies do you think will be born?

I hope mine isn't one of them! That's the day our kitchen renovations start and the bulk of it won't be finished until the 26th at the earliest.


----------



## stuckinoki

They say full moon or up to 48 hours after the full moon!

I can't believe we are all down to the wire already!


----------



## bigbelly2

Well Iv been to see the diabetic team today... Albeit 7 weeks too late!!
Started doing my bloods today, I have to go back next Wednesday to go through them, speak about medication etc then wed after my last scan (I'll 36w4) and then induction!! I'm not allowed past 38 weeks so will be on or around March 5/11!!
All seems v v real lol
H xx


----------



## DaisyDreamer

wait I think Mama Bat is being induced on the 22nd, how exciting! One full moon baby so far :haha:

bigbelly, sounds like a lot of rigamaroo, at least you know that you won't be overdue :thumbup:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Oh it's getting very exciting seeing induction dates pop up. Hope it goes well for everyone. 

AFM - it seems my mood is more positive, finally feeling bonded to bump and actually get flickers of excitement that in a little over 4 weeks he will be here. Sure I have some miserable moments when I'm really tired but definitely feeling more positive about things. I'm so relieved it's changed as I was getting worried x


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> They say full moon or up to 48 hours after the full moon!
> 
> I can't believe we are all down to the wire already!

Energy wise the full moon is at its strongest the night before.


----------



## CurlyRose

I've gone and lost it a little mentally today. One of my nct group had her baby last night and it was another reminder that soon I will have an actual baby, not just a pregnancy. I know I should be ok with this and I feel guilty as hell for not being ok about it, but I am absolutely terrified now of being a mother and of having to care for this baby. I don't feel at all capable or ready. I thought I was doing ok as I've been fairly relaxed the past few days, but I think a better description of my behaviour would be 'head in the sand'.

I wanted to be a mum so much and this baby was so planned, I love my bump, but I'm not sure if I will love the baby right now.

Please tell me this isn't totally different to how every other pregnant woman feels? I want so much for this to be part of the 'normal' anxiety ftms are supposed to feel at this point.


----------



## NDH

CurlyRose said:


> I've gone and lost it a little mentally today. One of my nct group had her baby last night and it was another reminder that soon I will have an actual baby, not just a pregnancy. I know I should be ok with this and I feel guilty as hell for not being ok about it, but I am absolutely terrified now of being a mother and of having to care for this baby. I don't feel at all capable or ready. I thought I was doing ok as I've been fairly relaxed the past few days, but I think a better description of my behaviour would be 'head in the sand'.
> 
> I wanted to be a mum so much and this baby was so planned, I love my bump, but I'm not sure if I will love the baby right now.
> 
> Please tell me this isn't totally different to how every other pregnant woman feels? I want so much for this to be part of the 'normal' anxiety ftms are supposed to feel at this point.

:hugs:

I do think its totally normal to have a level of anxiety around the birth and/or having a baby. This is my third, very much planned, baby and every time I have definitely experienced a few "holy crap a real baby is going to come out of my body and be totally dependent on me. Please tell me why I thought it would be a good idea to do this (again)" moments.


----------



## CurlyRose

NDH - thank you. If even you, with your confidence surrounding the pregnancy and birth, have a few of these moments, then me, with my total lack of experience can be expected to have several. Thanks to your speedy response, I still feel anxious about baby, but I don't feel anxious about my anxiety quite as much as I did.


----------



## mewolkens

I can't believe trained medical professionals are going to let me walk out with an infant, even if it comes out of me. I think it's normal to feel this way, but Holy Crap! I'm full term tomorrow!


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly~ yup totally normal. Even for a mom that has about to do this for the 6th time. I have felt like I was nuts so many times now for bringing another baby into this crazy mess. Many multi-moms go through the same thing. I am sure that 13 yrs ago I was the same. you will do wonderfully your way, just remember that.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama Duck - i honestly do think its normal to feel this way for some. I think, and do correct me if i am wrong, that you are a bit of a worrier (very like me), perhaps a bit of a planner too (again like me), and you maybe just feel like everything is soon to be very much out of your hands?
Honestly, it will all fit together, it just kind of does, i am not sure how, but it does. 
I remember when i had Isaac feeling so overwhelmed immediatly after he was born, hell, he came out with no rule book lol, my recovery was horrendeous and i just didnt know what to do with him. Did i instantly feel a surge of love?, hell no..... it came a few days later, a weird protective love, so hard to explain. I remember ringing my mum on day 3 or so and sobbing to her that i didnt know what his cries meant and that i 'should' know as i was his mum...... it took time, but in two weeks i knew what each cry meant, what each wriggle, gurgle, symbolised and it was then that i thought i can do this........ please remember everyones journey into parenthood is unique to them.

you will be capable and you are ready, but if you ever feel overwhelmed tell the midwife or the other health professionals, i have found there support good so far and i know i am going to need the more intense support they are offering in the early weeks (daily midwife visits, proper hand over of care from midwife to health visiter via a meeting at home etc)

take care xxxxx







CurlyRose said:


> I've gone and lost it a little mentally today. One of my nct group had her baby last night and it was another reminder that soon I will have an actual baby, not just a pregnancy. I know I should be ok with this and I feel guilty as hell for not being ok about it, but I am absolutely terrified now of being a mother and of having to care for this baby. I don't feel at all capable or ready. I thought I was doing ok as I've been fairly relaxed the past few days, but I think a better description of my behaviour would be 'head in the sand'.
> 
> I wanted to be a mum so much and this baby was so planned, I love my bump, but I'm not sure if I will love the baby right now.
> 
> Please tell me this isn't totally different to how every other pregnant woman feels? I want so much for this to be part of the 'normal' anxiety ftms are supposed to feel at this point.


----------



## bombshellmom

I think i may have had my bloody show this morning, not sure. Had some purplish tinged blood when i wiped. I remember the color from my first! I think i had her 3 or 4 days after that. But ill be 35 weeks tomorrow :/ still kinda early?


----------



## DaisyDreamer

CurlyRose said:


> I've gone and lost it a little mentally today. One of my nct group had her baby last night and it was another reminder that soon I will have an actual baby, not just a pregnancy. I know I should be ok with this and I feel guilty as hell for not being ok about it, but I am absolutely terrified now of being a mother and of having to care for this baby. I don't feel at all capable or ready. I thought I was doing ok as I've been fairly relaxed the past few days, but I think a better description of my behaviour would be 'head in the sand'.
> 
> I wanted to be a mum so much and this baby was so planned, I love my bump, but I'm not sure if I will love the baby right now.
> 
> Please tell me this isn't totally different to how every other pregnant woman feels? I want so much for this to be part of the 'normal' anxiety ftms are supposed to feel at this point.

Being a FTM myself I would be lying through my teeth to say that I didn't feel this way at least once a day. It is scary and a big deal to think about, I think maybe that you're even worrying or considering the negative (as dwelling as it might seem) is better than having some bubbly fantasy that everything is going to wok out no problem.
It will be hard being a new mum there's no doubt about that. But there is no doubt in my mind that seeing baby's sweet little face will be worth every poo-stained, red faced, screaming, crying episode you two will ever have.
I don't think we will ever stop worrying about our babies, but once you're bonded which may take awhile, the rest will come.

:hugs: I hope you start to feel better soon!!


----------



## CurlyRose

Dawn, you've got me down to a tee there, I am definitely a worrier and a planner and that is almost certainly a large part of the problem. I feel I can plan for the birth and that, tbh, if my plans fail it's just that that happens sometimes, but the baby will definitely be born whatever I do. However after, the baby will only be cared for and loved by me if I do that, yet I still can't plan for every eventuality, so much is unknown and out of my hands.

Everyone else, thank you for sharing your stories and kind words too, I am feeling more settled for now, I know this will rear it's ugly head again multiple times between now and the birth, and then in new forms after, but I don't feel as alone or as unable to manage as I did. This is why forums are a godsend when you find the right one!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Kind of early, but I have read it can grow back, hopefully that will be the case for you and that you at least get to 37 weeks x 




bombshellmom said:


> I think i may have had my bloody show this morning, not sure. Had some purplish tinged blood when i wiped. I remember the color from my first! I think i had her 3 or 4 days after that. But ill be 35 weeks tomorrow :/ still kinda early?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

It is only in the last week or so that I have realised I need to let go of my need to plan, particularly the things I can't plan for, and since then I feel a weight has been lifted. 
You will love your baby, for some it's instant as I previously said but for others it may not be instant, but either way it comes and it's amazing. 
Your right that with children we can't plan for every eventuality, this is so true. Right now 3+ years down the line I'm still learning about my child, one day one thing works and the other day it doesn't. ..... its kind of one huge learning curve forever now. But it's fun, Tiring, emotional, rewarding....... so many words. 
I am so glad you feel supported here, it's a lovely group. But please do share with your midwife too. Xxxxx 





CurlyRose said:


> Dawn, you've got me down to a tee there, I am definitely a worrier and a planner and that is almost certainly a large part of the problem. I feel I can plan for the birth and that, tbh, if my plans fail it's just that that happens sometimes, but the baby will definitely be born whatever I do. However after, the baby will only be cared for and loved by me if I do that, yet I still can't plan for every eventuality, so much is unknown and out of my hands.
> 
> Everyone else, thank you for sharing your stories and kind words too, I am feeling more settled for now, I know this will rear it's ugly head again multiple times between now and the birth, and then in new forms after, but I don't feel as alone or as unable to manage as I did. This is why forums are a godsend when you find the right one!


----------



## Left wonderin

Me me me I was hit with THAT exact feeling sitting at my anti natal appointment today .... A HOLY CRAP I'm actually having a baby in a few weeks ..... A real life actual one !!!!! AM I CRAZY !!!tears welled up in my eyes !!!! And I HAVE A 2 year old ! 

Think that scary feeling is totally normal and a marker of just how big this journey is :) 
All I can say is its soooooo worth it .even the hard parts :) I'm getting so excited for us all :)


----------



## AMP1117

I keep going back in forth...one minutes Im so in love! I've always wanted two kids! And the next minutes Im like how in the hell am I going to manage 2! I also remember the harsh nights with a screaming new born, the exhaustion and the frustration, the swinging hormones and the pain of recovery....but then I also remember that first moment when dd was laid on my chest and the instant surge of love I felt for her...and then those newborn kisses and cuddles and yes even the waking up several times a night but seeing her big cheessy grin when she saw me come to her crib...its normal to be anxious just take a breath and know it will all come into place...but also know when to seek outside help if you feel too overwhelmed. I dont know what I would have done without my mommy! (yes dh was involved but he was clueless about almost everything:wacko:)


----------



## CurlyRose

I have spoken to my midwife, I did have stuff set up with the mental health midwife, but they couldn't do any more than the gp had offered. I work for the local mental health provider and am currently trying to avoid contact with them, but have been open with my health visitor already and have support from the children's centre. More usefully for me, I have been really open with my family and lots of my friends, building a support network for now and after babber is out. I'll be ok, mainly because I'm too stubborn not to be in the long run!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I grew to love middle of the night feeds especially when they smile at you...... makes it so worth it :')


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So glad you have that support network on place and yes you will be absolutely fine x x x 





CurlyRose said:


> I have spoken to my midwife, I did have stuff set up with the mental health midwife, but they couldn't do any more than the gp had offered. I work for the local mental health provider and am currently trying to avoid contact with them, but have been open with my health visitor already and have support from the children's centre. More usefully for me, I have been really open with my family and lots of my friends, building a support network for now and after babber is out. I'll be ok, mainly because I'm too stubborn not to be in the long run!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Just caught up :flower: I've been a bit MIA as this is a fast-moving thread & I don't usually check BnB over the weekend (and I had vacation days on Monday & Tuesday). 

Glad to see most of you are doing well (except for heartburn & birth anxiety). I too have both of those! Def nice to see we're not alone :)


----------



## KalonKiki

I hope everyone is doing well! Sorry I've been MIA for a while. We got preregistered at my new hospital and toured the maternity ward. Tomorrow is my baby shower and this weekend we're doing supplemental baby shopping. We're also almost finished with the nursery and starting on Monday I have weekly appointments. :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

I feel the opposite to some of you- I am excited about the having the baby part and haven't had worries with that bit, but I am still scared of the birth bit! I'm not scared of the pain- more that I keep thinking of worst-case scenarios of things going wrong. I am not usually a worrier/planner though- that's usually DH's job. Going to NCT has helped a lot with the birth fears; I think just being part of a group where everyone seems confident that it'll all work out and they'll have a healthy baby at the end of it has been a help, but knowing more about the process has helped me relax too.

I feel like we've gone from having a long list of things to do to being almost ready really quickly. Tomorrow is my last day of work before maternity leave. We've got the new car and car seat and the base is installed. I'm about 90% packed for the hospital. The nursery should be finished this weekend and all the baby things for the first few months are washed. I'm not having any signs that she's going to come very soon, so I'm hoping she stays put until the bulk of the kitchen renovations are done; they start on Monday!


----------



## AMP1117

Soooooo tired...... :sleep: hoping to catch up on some sleep before this little monkey gets here. Last day of work is tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## allforthegirl

So many are starting mat-leave. Getting so close....the race is on!! ::yipee:


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm also on maternity leave. So my OH has been out in the truck again the past couple of nights.. and it don't feel like its getting much easier yet ladies. 

Tomorrow he should be home by the latest because we have to travel down to my family for our baby shower on Saturday so hopefully tonight or tomorrow going be making some cupcakes so it might help me keep busy for a few hours. :shrug:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ooooooo so jelly of you ladies going on maternity leave!!! 

Unfortunately, every day I take off beforehand is another day I don't get paid.... so as of right now, I'm working up until Friday, March 18th (due Monday, March 21st). 

That will change if my midwife/ob does my internal & thinks I may go early.... I just really want to avoid giving birth the same day I've had a full day of work (which is what happened with DD... and to say I was exhausted is an understatement!!!)

That being said, I'm (secretly) kind of hoping my midwife/ob wants me to stop work earlier than that... then what can DH say, right?? Doctor's orders! :winkwink:


----------



## Left wonderin

I'm due to offically start mat leave next Friday one week to go :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

For all of you who have started maternity leave, do you mind me asking - is it your choice, or are your doctors/midwives telling you that you need to stop? Just curious...


----------



## Fezzle

Mine is my choice, though I was originally going to do another week and last week after a long day that ended up with a bad headache and feeling miserable, DH told me he thought I should finish earlier. I'd probably work next week anyway since I don't have any teaching scheduled, and it would be really light work/working at home, but with all the kitchen renovations starting next week, it's just too much to have both that and work going on right now.


----------



## SarahLou372

Mine is my choice also :) I was going to the hospital 2-3 times a week for monitoring so my job was a pain to carry on with. So I decided to go on my maternity leave.


----------



## allforthegirl

Mine was also my choice (though I am sure my Dr would have written me off if I needed to). my job is on my feet with loads of bending and lifting and with all the weird cramping going on I did not feel comfortable working and not knowing if I needed to leave or not, or going into labour in front of strangers :nope: wasn't going to happen.


----------



## SarahLou372

Heartburn is terrible at the moment :(


----------



## bigbelly2

My birth story may be close! 
I was bought into hosp today with raised Bp, urine showing plus 2 protein and Uric acid level is 450 (should be 345) they think pre eclampsia is reading it's ugly head again!! Iv been kept in over night to re test tomorrow and maybe have steroid injections for his lungs... (I will have to be on labour ward for this though as il need a sliding scale insulin drip) after that see what's happening and either take it day at a time or deliver. 

I wasn't quite ready for all this yet and hate being away from home (I'm a right wimp) Tommy was a 35 weeker so it seems history is repeating itself!! 
I can only hope my levels are back to normal tomorrow and it's a blip! 
H xx


----------



## NDH

Good luck bigbelly!


I have my maternity shoot tomorrow afternoon and guess what? 70% chance of a thunder storm tomorrow afternoon, and I'm having an outdoor shoot! Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## allforthegirl

bigbelly2 said:


> My birth story may be close!
> I was bought into hosp today with raised Bp, urine showing plus 2 protein and Uric acid level is 450 (should be 345) they think pre eclampsia is reading it's ugly head again!! Iv been kept in over night to re test tomorrow and maybe have steroid injections for his lungs... (I will have to be on labour ward for this though as il need a sliding scale insulin drip) after that see what's happening and either take it day at a time or deliver.
> 
> I wasn't quite ready for all this yet and hate being away from home (I'm a right wimp) Tommy was a 35 weeker so it seems history is repeating itself!!
> I can only hope my levels are back to normal tomorrow and it's a blip!
> H xx

I hope that they get it under control for you and baby can bake a bit longer. :hugs: FX


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck bigbelly x x


----------



## keepinitreal1

My maternity leave is a gift :flower: from my country - 30 days all paid before due date. I don't think I could work even if I wanted to, which I don't by the way. 

Been feeling quite crappy for the last few days - baby dropped (I think) but still hasn't turned (quite sure) so I'm not only getting punched into new random parts of my insides, but also worrying a lot since I have a feeling I'll be going early and he really doesn't have that much time to turn now. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend ahead!


----------



## keepinitreal1

bigbelly2 said:


> My birth story may be close!
> I was bought into hosp today with raised Bp, urine showing plus 2 protein and Uric acid level is 450 (should be 345) they think pre eclampsia is reading it's ugly head again!! Iv been kept in over night to re test tomorrow and maybe have steroid injections for his lungs... (I will have to be on labour ward for this though as il need a sliding scale insulin drip) after that see what's happening and either take it day at a time or deliver.
> 
> I wasn't quite ready for all this yet and hate being away from home (I'm a right wimp) Tommy was a 35 weeker so it seems history is repeating itself!!
> I can only hope my levels are back to normal tomorrow and it's a blip!
> H xx

Keeping FX that you get to stay in one piece and at home at least a little while longer! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

keepinitreal1 said:


> My maternity leave is a gift :flower: from my country - 30 days all paid before due date. I don't think I could work even if I wanted to, which I don't by the way.
> 
> Been feeling quite crappy for the last few days - baby dropped (I think) but still hasn't turned (quite sure) so I'm not only getting punched into new random parts of my insides, but also worrying a lot since I have a feeling I'll be going early and he really doesn't have that much time to turn now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend ahead!

Well there is still time for your baby to turn yet.... i also thought for the longest time mine didn't turn either but I know feel his head low. I know that having his head down is more uncomfortable than in breech, so maybe just maybe you baby turned and that is why you may be a bit more uncomfortable. 

I hope your baby holds out a bit longer for you. :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

AFM I woke up to some strong pains on my tailbone. This was after a nice day with very little of any pre-labour stuff yesterday. Guess I need to gear myself up to a more uncomfortable day. :shrug: I wonder if I will make it to my next OB appt.... Pre-labour stuff can a real drain, but I at least know to expect my body to do this for at least a week before I actually go into labour....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thanks for the responses, everyone! Keepinitreal, wow! That's amazing! Wish we had something like that here. I only get 6 weeks paid after birth.... luckily DH has agreed with me that it'll be okay to take off the rest of the school year (unpaid) in addition to summer vacation, so I don't have to go back until August 30th. 

allforthegirl, I hope your tailbone feels better! Sounds painful :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Big belly, I hope you get some more time to bake that baby! Every day counts. 
Stupid pre-E :/


----------



## stuckinoki

Started my epo and rrlt last night. Hoping to soften my cervix and they say it helps with stretching during labor. 

I hope so because I have a feeling this baby is going to be on the large side :) lmao

Hope everyone is feeling well, or at least as well as can be expected at this point. 

I can't believe how close we all are...I'm starting to really fear labor :/ and if I'm completely honest with myself in really scared I won't bond with the baby once she's here. I'm having a hard time feeling close to her now, mostly I just feel like her hiccups at 1am are a nuisance. Sorry, I know how bad that must sound and I feel terribly guilty for feeling that way, I just don't know how to change it. 

I had all of these plans for a natural birth and now as I get closer I am starting to backslide on my wants a little bit more. I'm just not sure I can do it.


----------



## keepinitreal1

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Thanks for the responses, everyone! Keepinitreal, wow! That's amazing! Wish we had something like that here. I only get 6 weeks paid after birth.... luckily DH has agreed with me that it'll be okay to take off the rest of the school year (unpaid) in addition to summer vacation, so I don't have to go back until August 30th.
> 
> allforthegirl, I hope your tailbone feels better! Sounds painful :(

Yeah, basically I get 365 days - 180 paid in full and the rest 80 %. If I add another 30 days of annual leave on that I will be going back in march 2017. So yes, very lucky.

I think you have it alright compared to some other moms here - you're lucky not to have to worry about money for those additional months. I know I certainly wouldn't be able to afford it :)


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> keepinitreal1 said:
> 
> 
> My maternity leave is a gift :flower: from my country - 30 days all paid before due date. I don't think I could work even if I wanted to, which I don't by the way.
> 
> Been feeling quite crappy for the last few days - baby dropped (I think) but still hasn't turned (quite sure) so I'm not only getting punched into new random parts of my insides, but also worrying a lot since I have a feeling I'll be going early and he really doesn't have that much time to turn now.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend ahead!
> 
> Well there is still time for your baby to turn yet.... i also thought for the longest time mine didn't turn either but I know feel his head low. I know that having his head down is more uncomfortable than in breech, so maybe just maybe you baby turned and that is why you may be a bit more uncomfortable.
> 
> I hope your baby holds out a bit longer for you. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) It's my first so I am not exactly sure what's going on in my belly but I have a scan scheduled a week from today and if he's still breech then we'll probably start discussing options. :dohh:

For once, I really hope I'm wrong (just don't tell my OH I said that) :blush:

Stuckinoki I don't think the way you're feeling right now has anything to do with how you'll feel once the baby arrives. Based on other posts in this thread I can assume that we are at this point all a bit sick of our bumps and finally want to meet the babies. I remember watching a girl bend down in a supermarket a couple of days ago and feeling both jelaous snd angry at my bump because I cannot do that. But that doesn't mean I don't love the baby inside :) Hold in there! 

And also I see no problem if you want to change your birth plan - it's your baby, your body, your choice. I wanted a natural birth at first as well but I think I will go for some pain meds, like Ultiva. We are allowed to change our mind :)


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> Started my epo and rrlt last night. Hoping to soften my cervix and they say it helps with stretching during labor.
> 
> I hope so because I have a feeling this baby is going to be on the large side :) lmao
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well, or at least as well as can be expected at this point.
> 
> I can't believe how close we all are...I'm starting to really fear labor :/ and if I'm completely honest with myself in really scared I won't bond with the baby once she's here. I'm having a hard time feeling close to her now, mostly I just feel like her hiccups at 1am are a nuisance. Sorry, I know how bad that must sound and I feel terribly guilty for feeling that way, I just don't know how to change it.
> 
> I had all of these plans for a natural birth and now as I get closer I am starting to backslide on my wants a little bit more. I'm just not sure I can do it.

Awe lovely :hugs: I am sure you will bond with her just fine. It is just in our DNA so we don't eat our babies :haha: Sorry for the joke :dohh: but once those babies come out the love for them is crazy. You are not bad for having worries, our worries for these babies just don't ever stop. I am sure you will be an awesome mom!!:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Fezzle

bigbelly- good luck! I hope that baby stays in as long as they can!

I am finished with work and it's a really weird feeling! I don't feel like it's real, like people are still going to be calling me next week to ask me things or there's something major I've forgotten to do. Also, now that work is over I feel like I'm just waiting for labour to start, which is scary! I've put on my out of office reply that I'll be back in Spring 2017 though I'm staying open regarding when I'll actually go back.

Stuck- I am keeping open with my birth plan. I have been leaning toward trying it with just gas and air, and also declining the induction they want me to have at 40 weeks, but I'm keeping an open mind about the induction and also a possible epidural. It's just so hard to know when you haven't been through it before how you're going to handle the pain!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

keepinitreal1 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the responses, everyone! Keepinitreal, wow! That's amazing! Wish we had something like that here. I only get 6 weeks paid after birth.... luckily DH has agreed with me that it'll be okay to take off the rest of the school year (unpaid) in addition to summer vacation, so I don't have to go back until August 30th.
> 
> allforthegirl, I hope your tailbone feels better! Sounds painful :(
> 
> Yeah, basically I get 365 days - 180 paid in full and the rest 80 %. If I add another 30 days of annual leave on that I will be going back in march 2017. So yes, very lucky.
> 
> I think you have it alright compared to some other moms here - you're lucky not to have to worry about money for those additional months. I know I certainly wouldn't be able to afford it :)Click to expand...

That def IS very lucky! And yes, comparatively speaking, I was able to take a bit of time off... But, did I say I'm not worrying about money? :haha: We are def REALLY worried about money! Missing just 3 of my paychecks in order to take off the rest of the year is really going to be a struggle. Plus, I usually get paid throughout the summer (a result of them taking extra money out of my paychecks during the school year) and I won't have that... they will give me a lump sum of what they owe me, minus insurance money. Again, it could be worse, but it's definitely not ideal. 

We had hoped to keep DD in preschool at least part time, but we're not going to be able to afford it unfortunately. We usually just making ends meet with both our paychecks... not to mention once I go back to work in August, I'm going to need both kiddos to be in daycare. I really have no idea how we're going to afford that. It's really going to be tough. Lots of sacrifices... 

That's why DH is really on my butt about NOT being able to take any time off (even a sick day) unless absolutely necessary before the baby. Every day I take off now is another day I don't get paid for later (since my 6 weeks paid maternity leave comes out of my sick time, & I only have about 6 weeks of sick time saved up). 

I'm just crossing my fingers that I have a teeny break between work and the baby, because with my DD I didn't... I worked a full day on my due date, went into labor after work, and pushed her out that same evening. I just can't do that again this time around...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

stuckinoki said:


> Started my epo and rrlt last night. Hoping to soften my cervix and they say it helps with stretching during labor.
> 
> I hope so because I have a feeling this baby is going to be on the large side :) lmao
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well, or at least as well as can be expected at this point.
> 
> I can't believe how close we all are...I'm starting to really fear labor :/ and if I'm completely honest with myself in really scared I won't bond with the baby once she's here. I'm having a hard time feeling close to her now, mostly I just feel like her hiccups at 1am are a nuisance. Sorry, I know how bad that must sound and I feel terribly guilty for feeling that way, I just don't know how to change it.
> 
> I had all of these plans for a natural birth and now as I get closer I am starting to backslide on my wants a little bit more. I'm just not sure I can do it.

I was really scared my first time around too. I really wanted a natural birth, but I was open to an epidural if I felt like I needed it. My midwife actually scolded me for that (which I had a really hard time with, because I had been comfortable with my birth plan). She said "those that have epidural in the back of their mind will resort to an epidural. If you want to go natural/unmedicated, make up your mind now, and that's what you'll do." 

I did a lot of thinking over that & being mad at her about it, because I started to feel unsettled with my plan. And, she was right... ultimately, I stuck with the original plan, and when I was in labor, I wanted an epidural. I was so scared, and afraid the pain would get worse & worse... but, I didn't have time for an epidural (and I'm thankful for that now) and pushing was actually a relief - the pain did NOT get worse & worse, as I had expected. This time around, epidural is completely out of my head & I plan to have an unmedicated birth again. 

Also, if you have any interest in reading a book about natural childbirth, I just finished (most of) Ina May's Guide to Childbirth, & it was wonderful! (I say "most of" because I read the second part, and then went back to part one - which is empowering birth stories). She gives a lot of great tips on how to deal with the pain of childbirth, & it's a pretty easy read. :thumbup:

PS - It really does change after they're born... I didn't feel terribly attached to DD until after she was born. (I was also team yellow, so I don't know, maybe that had something to do with it? Not knowing "who" was in there?) I really don't think you'll have trouble, but if you're still having bonding issues with baby after a few days, speak with your doctor about it (to rule out PPD). As for the hiccups, I find them annoying too :haha: So, you're not alone there!


----------



## AMP1117

By choice. Im extremely uncomfortable plus I want the time to spend with dd before this one arrives,


BellaRosa8302 said:


> For all of you who have started maternity leave, do you mind me asking - is it your choice, or are your doctors/midwives telling you that you need to stop? Just curious...


----------



## littlelily

I'm enjoying my maternity leave. Was too tired and uncomfortable to still be teaching and had so much to do at home. Now I feel a lot more ready and better prepared, both with baby stuff and mentally. 

Hope you are all ok in your own way. We will all be mothers soon, whether for the first time or not and I'm sure everyone feels daunted by the process and the responsibility of it all. But we will all find our own way, what works for us. We will all get things wrong, but life will go on xx


----------



## bigbelly2

Iv been allowed home temporarily armed with the knowledge the pre eclampsia is back and a bag of bloomin insulin! 

My protein is plus 1 the plus 2 Bp only slightly higher but u rates (Uric acid) is425 and should be 345 
Iv got to go back for blood work tomorrow and Bp checks etc I'm ok ish in my self (started maternity leave today lol) my hands and feet are hurting and swelling is getting a bit worse so I know i won't be able to hold off for too long (from my last pre term pregnancy) I desperately want to hold off til next sun a because il b 36 weeks and b my baby shower is sat lol 
Good luck to everyone else 
H xx


----------



## NDH

I had my maternity photo shoot today. I cant wait to get them back! I know there are at least a few amazing shots cause she showed me a couple of them just on her camera display.
It was forecasted to be a thunder storm all afternoon, but thankfully it held off until right at the end . we've got the lovely stormy sky but there wasn't any rain until the last 10-15 minutes so it worked out well.

My 4 year old was totally uncooperative with photos unfortunately . I think there should have been a couple decent ones with the three of us, but none that I had envisioned. But oh well thats kids for you lol. My 2 1/2 year old was so cooperative at least.

I was a little self conscious though, cause our secluded beach turned into a pretty crowded gathering by the end lol. And if course it was when I was having my photos in a normal dress that we had the beach to ourselves, and when I was stripping down ton change into my sheer, bump exposing gown that we got company and they watched the whole shoot. At least until the wedding party showed up for photos too and their attention was divided. Lol oh dear.

I have to wait 3 weeks for the photos though and I'm already impatient! Haha. Hoping she will have a couple sneak peeks next week to tide me over...


----------



## allforthegirl

So exciting. Glad the weather held off for you :thumbup: Ugh 4 yr olds, I am sure got something. That sucks though about the beach, I would be just as uncomfortable with spectators.

WHA? three weeks? Gross I would be so impatient for them to come back. That seems like so long!


----------



## SophBabes

I Was due 6th March but my baby girl made an early appearance on the 9th Febuary !! <3 xx

Her Name is Alison Rose Potts <3


----------



## DaisyDreamer

congrats, I hope you are enjoying that new bundle. Beautiful name :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Soph


----------



## CurlyRose

Congratulations soph! Hope you've been able to make the most of the extra time she's given you by being early!

I was thinking earlier - have we really not had any early full term babies yet? We've had a few proper preemies, bit we should have two weeks worth of full term preggos by now if I've mathsed correctly, how have none of them had a baby yet?


----------



## CurlyRose

Double post.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Soph on the birth of baby Alison, our first girl born! :D
Curly, I know what you mean I reckon there have been a few born that haven't posted BAs. Pretty sure Ostara must have had her twinnies or have a date to go in shortly :flower:

I had some awful news today. A lady at DD1's dance class who was due a similar time to me, her baby boy died at 5 days old :( She had a planned caesarian for the 15th but went into labour a few days before and progressed quickly so ended up having him naturally but she said he never seemed 'right' as he was always quite cold and not a great feeder but medical professionals kept fobbing her off. He lost consciousness on 17th and though her DH managed to resuscitate him they had to make the decision to switch off life support in hospital. Postmortem is soon so they'll hopefully get some answers but she said she wants to try again asap. I just feel absolutely devastated for her and really hope she's able to fall pregnant again as soon as she's ready.


----------



## allforthegirl

So very sad.... :sad1::sad2:


----------



## Left wonderin

Gosh how awful for that family .


----------



## NDH

Yes Ostara had her babies (they made it to term and were induced!), and hopeful.one did as well. 

There are possibly more who haven't had the chance to update.

Buttercup that is so sad :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Lots of babies!

This thread should be popping here shortly right?!


----------



## KalonKiki

That's terrible Mama Bat, I'm so sorry for her and her family. :cry:

hopeful.one.'s baby boy is Paxton Drake, born February 13, 2016 at 36 weeks and 5 days gestation.

Yes Ostara84 (Mama Giraffe) had her twinnies a few days ago. Both born on February 17, 2016, her boy is Jack Anthony Franz and her girl is Alice Hazel Helen born in that order at 37 weeks and 2 days gestation.

I think those are the only 2 in the group that have given birth and announced it over in the FB group so far.


----------



## bombshellmom

So sad for that family buttercup. I feel just awful :cry:


----------



## SilasLove

Kalon - could you add me to the Facebook group? I have no idea why I am not on there anymore.


----------



## bigbelly2

Congrats to all you lovely ladies meeting your new bundles!

I'm back at the hospital just waiting for my bloods to confirm my urates. 
My Bp is ok ish... Protein gone down to plus 1 so fingers crossed. 
Insulin has been upped, depending on today's outcome next appt wed (35w4days) so I will be told the plan... Fingers crossed I can continue to 37 weeks!! My baby shower is this sun, so all systems go lol
H xx


----------



## KalonKiki

SilasLove said:


> Kalon - could you add me to the Facebook group? I have no idea why I am not on there anymore.

Admin made a sticky status asking people to check in if they wanted to stay part of the group. A lot of ladies were noticing that we had a lot of inactive members, people that either hadn't posted at all or in a long time and that no one had a clue who they were and it was making a lot of them feel uncomfortable since lots of personal things get posted in there and now a lot of babies are starting to be born so the ladies didn't want to share all of these personal things and pictures of their children with complete strangers. They left the status up for about a week before doing a "lurker purge". They said they were fine with me readding you but made the gentle suggestion of being more active this time.


----------



## SilasLove

Okay, thanks. I switched phones and must have missed the post.


----------



## allforthegirl

GL bigbelly all the best with the numbers stay low risk for you!!


----------



## AMP1117

Woke up feeling fine. Ate some breakfast with dd...and then out of no where 20 minutes later I'm throwing up:shrug: haven't since feel ok now but I'm like what the heck! I hear some women vomit before labor starts but so far no other symptoms not even Braxton hicks


----------



## allforthegirl

Sorry you are feeling off AMP. 

Feels like the race is on for many now. Can't wait to start see baby pics


----------



## KalonKiki

Sorry Angela! I haven't thrown up since about 21 weeks unless you count throwing up a little bit in my mouth but I did have a random throw up at 35 weeks when I was pregnant with DS. :hugs:


----------



## CurlyRose

I was sort of sick yesterday too, but it was mostly just that my reflux, which usually stays in my mouth to be swallowed back down (so attractive), overflowed somewhat and came out of my mouth and nose. I am so impatient for some sign that something is starting, despite the fact that I ideally don't want babber out til 1st March at the earliest. I'm just so uncomfortable and hate waiting!

Hope you're feeling better AMP


----------



## Left wonderin

Ladies some soooo close now !!! I'm getting more excited by the day :)


----------



## Fezzle

I think we're going to have lots of babies all at once! Nothing is happening here so far, though I'm scheduled for a sweep on 1 March.


----------



## allforthegirl

Things were moving along for me then every sign just disappeared.....


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats Soph! :yipee: Post some pictures (if you're comfortable doing so!)

Buttercup, I'm so sorry to hear about that family... that's just awful! :cry:

AFM, rough morning... barely slept at all last night between having trouble falling asleep, and constantly waking up to go pee. I'm probably lucky if I got an hour or two between all of that. I pretty much cried my way to work & upon arrival & a coworker asking me how I'm doing, started sobbing again. Hopefully I can hold it together for the day... 

Speaking of getting up in the night to pee, can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know if this is "normal pregnancy stuff" or if this is due to me having a really bad back (I've had bad herniated discs in the past). When I get up after lying down for a while, it's really hard to get going. My feet don't want to lift off the floor - it's really painful. Basically, it's a race to shuffle to the bathroom before I pee myself. I feel like a grandma! I have to mentally tell myself I can do it & coach myself to pick up one foot and then the other to get there. It's really bad... So, are all of you going through that, or maybe my herniated discs are back again?? TIA...


----------



## KalonKiki

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congrats Soph! :yipee: Post some pictures (if you're comfortable doing so!)
> 
> Buttercup, I'm so sorry to hear about that family... that's just awful! :cry:
> 
> AFM, rough morning... barely slept at all last night between having trouble falling asleep, and constantly waking up to go pee. I'm probably lucky if I got an hour or two between all of that. I pretty much cried my way to work & upon arrival & a coworker asking me how I'm doing, started sobbing again. Hopefully I can hold it together for the day...
> 
> Speaking of getting up in the night to pee, can I ask you ladies a question?? I don't know if this is "normal pregnancy stuff" or if this is due to me having a really bad back (I've had bad herniated discs in the past). When I get up after lying down for a while, it's really hard to get going. My feet don't want to lift off the floor - it's really painful. Basically, it's a race to shuffle to the bathroom before I pee myself. I feel like a grandma! I have to mentally tell myself I can do it & coach myself to pick up one foot and then the other to get there. It's really bad... So, are all of you going through that, or maybe my herniated discs are back again?? TIA...

Yep, it's been difficult to walk, I waddle and shuffle everywhere! My lower back has been killing me lately.


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi ladies, signal is awful in the hospital so can't catch up on the thread properly! I didn't get my first prostin gel in til 2 and my cervix was posterior and closed so I could be in for a bit of a wait with my induction... Next check and prostin is at 8 so fc I'll have made some progress then!


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> Hi ladies, signal is awful in the hospital so can't catch up on the thread properly! I didn't get my first prostin gel in til 2 and my cervix was posterior and closed so I could be in for a bit of a wait with my induction... Next check and prostin is at 8 so fc I'll have made some progress then!

GL can't wait to see your LO


----------



## bombshellmom

Im the same bellarosa!
Including the horrible pain in my pelvis. It hurts so badly when ive been laying for a while. Especially switching sides to lay on. I mumble ow the entire time im changing sides or getting up to pee lol


Horrible heartburn & nausea over here. Heartburn especially at night


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> Im the same bellarosa!
> Including the horrible pain in my pelvis. It hurts so badly when ive been laying for a while. Especially switching sides to lay on. I mumble ow the entire time im changing sides or getting up to pee lol
> 
> 
> Horrible heartburn & nausea over here. Heartburn especially at night

Ugh, Yes!!!! I have to pretty much sit up in bed just to turn my body over. I've been having such a hard time making it to the bathroom that DH will wake up and be like "Are you okay??" :haha: & I'm always like "Not really... just trying to make it to the bathroom before I pee myself" <sigh> Well, I'm glad it seems "normal" as opposed to related to my back issues. 

Buttercup, that's so exciting! Keep us posted! I can't wait to see pics of your little one & to find out if it's a boy or a girl in there! :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Moving is so hard now sitting , standing or lying down , nothing is comfortable !!! 
The next 3 weeks are going to be fun !! Not !!!! I'm finished work on Thursday but still have so much to do ....


----------



## stuckinoki

My burps feel like acid. 

Ugh.


----------



## bombshellmom

buttercup - yay cannot wait!!!!! good luck :) :hugs:

left wonderin - isn't that the worst!! I try to get comfy sitting on my bed or on the couch and it always ends the same. either laying down or sitting slouched. leaning over gives me cramps not sure why!


stuck - I get that at night! are tums helping at all for acid reflux anymore for you? it seems towards the end of my pregnancies tums stop working lol xx

bellarosa - it seriously does feel like you're going to pee yourself!!! do your feet hurt when you get up at night too? lately at night that's what's been happening. how is your swelling?


----------



## allforthegirl

My bump is tender from him pushing hard today....


----------



## DaisyDreamer

GL Mama Bat, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, buttercup!

I haven't had much back pain, but when I get up to pee in the night (which happens usually 2-3 times now), sometimes everything feels so heavy I have to waddle there.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Tonight was the first night I actually didn't think I'll make it to the toilet. Fun times. Also went for my regular pilates class yesterday and now my pelvis hurts like mad - it's actually a burning/stinging pain which is way worse than I imagined. 

On the plus side, nursery is finally ready. The cat is checking everything out as I type this. 

Looks like a lot of us are in the same boat :) Not long now.


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> My bump is tender from him pushing hard today....

I know the feeling - I have one very distinct bruise in his favorite kicking position, which is only now going away as he shifted somewhat. 

(BTW I have been reading your journal for the past couple of days and I love it) :flower:


----------



## littlelily

Good luck Buttercup! Thinking of you.

So sad for that family. Don't even know what to say.

I'm ok here. Horrible heartburn too, feel heavy and tired. Think baby boy will be late though so in for a long wait.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.


----------



## NDH

Good luck with the induction Buttercup


----------



## KalonKiki

Good luck Mama Bat! I can't wait to see your :yellow: bump turn :pink: or :blue:! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

bombshellmom said:


> bellarosa - it seriously does feel like you're going to pee yourself!!! do your feet hurt when you get up at night too? lately at night that's what's been happening. how is your swelling?

Bombshell, not really. I had some issues with plantar fasciitis before pregnancy, so I'm surprised that didn't really carry out. I mostly hurt from my waist down to my thighs (sometimes down to my feet if I've overdone it). I just almost feel like my pelvis is breaking! 

Swelling isn't too bad yet. I notice a little bit in my ankles, but it's nothing compared to how I was with DD. My feet and ankles BLEW UP with her!

How are you?? I think I asked this before but I must have missed your answer - do you have a name chosen yet? Are you sharing? :flower:


----------



## AMP1117

Come out come out come out! So uncomfortable today:cry:


----------



## CurlyRose

Hope all has gone/is going well buttercup, exciting times for you! 

I am so ready for this baby to be not inside me anymore, financially if it could hold off til next week that would be ace, but I'd have it out now if I could. Waiting another 6 days (still want to avoid the leap day) then operation "get this baby out!" will begin in earnest. I'm still terrified that I get a baby to look after and my house is not where I want it to be, but I just need to be able to sleep without the pillows, to not itch or waddle so much and to feel something like the actual temperature!


----------



## bombshellmom

BellaRosa8302 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> bellarosa - it seriously does feel like you're going to pee yourself!!! do your feet hurt when you get up at night too? lately at night that's what's been happening. how is your swelling?
> 
> Bombshell, not really. I had some issues with plantar fasciitis before pregnancy, so I'm surprised that didn't really carry out. I mostly hurt from my waist down to my thighs (sometimes down to my feet if I've overdone it). I just almost feel like my pelvis is breaking!
> 
> Swelling isn't too bad yet. I notice a little bit in my ankles, but it's nothing compared to how I was with DD. My feet and ankles BLEW UP with her!
> 
> How are you?? I think I asked this before but I must have missed your answer - do you have a name chosen yet? Are you sharing? :flower:Click to expand...


I've got some swelling over here, worse than with my first! But docs say blood pressure is fine so hopefully it doesn't get worse!

I've been ok thanks for asking! We did finally decide on a name after going through like every single name there is lol her name is going to be Vaia Mae (pronounced like Maia but with a V) it's a little different but I love it.


----------



## Buttercup84

Just a quick update, induction not progressing well :( I've had 3 prostin gels and my cervix is still closed/no way of breaking my waters as yet which would be the next stage. Need to decide whether to go for a fourth prostin or a Caesarian. I'm so drained and it's really affecting me mentally so the latter seems like the more attractive option. My cervix just doesn't want to play ball and baby is in a bad position (back to back head to one side) despite my best efforts. Sorry it's not a better update, hopefully I'll have some good news in my next one. Hope you ladies are all doing ok :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> Just a quick update, induction not progressing well :( I've had 3 prostin gels and my cervix is still closed/no way of breaking my waters as yet which would be the next stage. Need to decide whether to go for a fourth prostin or a Caesarian. I'm so drained and it's really affecting me mentally so the latter seems like the more attractive option. My cervix just doesn't want to play ball and baby is in a bad position (back to back head to one side) despite my best efforts. Sorry it's not a better update, hopefully I'll have some good news in my next one. Hope you ladies are all doing ok :)

Awe sweety :hugs: I am sorry things aren't going the way you were hoping. Maybe baby just isn't ready just yet. Is there an option to wait another week? Then try the prostin again? What ever you decide I hope you feel like you are empowered with the decision!!


----------



## NDH

I second everything Allforthegirl said. And sending you big ((hugs)).


----------



## mewolkens

Buttercup- You do what you need to and what you feel is best. If it has to be a C-Section we won't judge. Lots of love and good luck!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I agree with Allforthegirl - any way of waiting?? If not, you do what you feel is best, and if that's a c-section, it is what it is! You'll be great no matter what & you'll have your babe in your arms, which makes up for anything that goes against your original birth plan. <3


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, buttercup- remember the most important thing is having that healthy baby in your arms, no matter what path has to be taken to get there! (and you healthy too of course!)


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Bat I second everyone else, you do what you feel is best for you and baby and like Allforthegirl I hope that you feel empowered and happy with your decision either way. Hope to hear good news from you soon. :hugs:


----------



## Left wonderin

Fezzle said:


> Good luck, buttercup- remember the most important thing is having that healthy baby in your arms, no matter what path has to be taken to get there! (and you healthy too of course!)

I second this :) baby getting here safe is the most important thing , and your health :) the rest pales into insignificance :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama Bat - as long as baby gets here safely and your ok that's all that matters. I hope it all goes well, take care x x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

GL Mama Bat :flower: like everyone's said, do whatever you feel is best and have no guilt whatsoever! What must be will be, are the docs willing to wait a few days to let your cervix get ready?


----------



## bigbelly2

Looking forward to hearing good news Re your birth story bc! 

Iv been to the hospital today protein is back at a trace Bp has come down!! However my swelling is really bad, they have given me an induction date of sat March 5th!!! Arrrrrrgggghhhh scary stuff now 
H xx


----------



## bigbelly2

Looking forward to hearing good news Re your birth story bc! 

Iv been to the hospital today protein is back at a trace Bp has come down!! However my swelling is really bad, they have given me an induction date of sat March 5th!!! Arrrrrrgggghhhh scary stuff now 
H xx


----------



## AMP1117

Had dr visit today...no progress she couldn't even reach my cervix to do a sweep...guess this lil monkey is content on staying right where he is. Walked around the mall for over an hour afterwards hoping to convince him otherwise. If not induction on Monday!


----------



## bombshellmom

Good luck buttercup! Like everyone else is saying whatever is best for you and baby! Big hugs to you!!


Good luck to you as well bigbelly, march 5th is comin!


----------



## stuckinoki

Had some contractions all afternoon today. 8-10 minutes apart, and then they stopped! Even though dh took me on a fast (ish) paced jaunt around the block until a cop stopped us and said to get home because there were tornados spotted in the area. 

My pup had a tooth cleaning and an extraction today and they had to stop midway through because her bp dropped and wouldn't stabilize and she was bleeding and they were having trouble stopping it. 

Thankfully she's ok, a little worse for wear but she just woke me up crying, the poor thing :/

She's 10lbs and ended up with 8 stitches from the tooth that they pulled. I just gave her her pain meds inside a little bite of turkey and I can tell she's super hungry but no meal until morning. 

Hopefully I can fall back to sleep now, when I initially woke up I really hoped it was my contractions coming back on! Lol


----------



## CurlyRose

I'm cramping and uncomfortable today, can't tell if anything real is going on, but babby is really wriggling away along with it and feels more intense than ever. I'm also not sure if I'm leaking urine, discharge, or waters. I've tried the lying still and seeing if it gushes and it doesn't, also it feels like discharge (tmi, sorry), but do waters have that more squeaky and thin texture or are they like just very runny discharge? I know I should ring the midwives, but I just want to gather a bit more info first!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sounds exciting mama duck. When I had Isaac they broke my waters so they went with a gush then trickled after, kind of felt like I was doing a wee I couldn't control, don't know if that helps? I believe they also smell quite sweet too. Keep us updated x x


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckoni~ That is the worst when we get false labour like that. I was having something like that last week and barely anything since so frustrating. Your poor pup I hope she recovers fast.

CurlyRose~ How exciting. When my waters went with my last I couldn't tell really the difference. Even when I got it check they told me no....then maybe 20 min later they exploded in the toilet. I was all happy and said see told you so!!!! As Dawn mentioned they do smell different, so you could always do the sniff test ;)


----------



## AMP1117

So today is the day dd predicted the baby was coming. Now she has changed her mind and says tomorrow then said no he's coming the 1st.....:wacko:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

stuck, poor pup! Hope she heals soon. Hope your prelabor turns into something soon! :flower:

Curly I have had what must have been watery CM come out of me a few times. I've spoken to my mom and nurses when I went to the hospital first time it happened, it definitely trickles if it's waters and should feel like a thin watery lubricant. Like it would leave a layer of something if it dried on your skin if that makes sense.
FX for you but I have been having pre-labor symptoms since 36 weeks, only 3 cm dilated at least 80% effaced and no prediction of baby whatsoever.

GL to you


----------



## CurlyRose

I sniffed, several times, it didn't smell like anything I'd not smelled before and and it wasn't pooling I figured it's nothing else. There's definitely stuff going on, which is exciting, but I want it to stay in til march 1st!


----------



## Jodiebump2012

My beautiful baby girl Lily Sophia was born on the 22nd February a week before her due date :)


----------



## SilasLove

Aw congrats Jodiebump!! 

I'm uncomfortable today, super crampy. :(


----------



## stuckinoki

Congrats jodie!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Jodiebump2012 said:


> My beautiful baby girl Lily Sophia was born on the 22nd February a week before her due date :)

Congrats, can't wait to see pics. What a beautiful name! :flower:


----------



## bombshellmom

yay congrats Jodie! how exciting! lily is such a sweet name!



had my 36 week appointment - group b strep test and cervix check, I am 1.5cm dilated!!


also, something that's slightly concerning to me. I was told I am O positive blood type around a year or so ago. that was with my old insurance and old doctors office..I've now been back with the doctors office that delivered my first and my paperwork that I was told to give to hospital upon arrival when in labor says I'm A positive..what the?
how can that be? what if I need a blood transfusion, what are they just gonna give me the wrong blood? I didn't know what type I was prior to finding out the first time.


----------



## allforthegirl

bombshellmom said:


> yay congrats Jodie! how exciting! lily is such a sweet name!
> 
> 
> 
> had my 36 week appointment - group b strep test and cervix check, I am 1.5cm dilated!!
> 
> 
> also, something that's slightly concerning to me. I was told I am O positive blood type around a year or so ago. that was with my old insurance and old doctors office..I've now been back with the doctors office that delivered my first and my paperwork that I was told to give to hospital upon arrival when in labor says I'm A positive..what the?
> how can that be? what if I need a blood transfusion, what are they just gonna give me the wrong blood? I didn't know what type I was prior to finding out the first time.

Wow I would be worried about that too. I would tell the office just to double check as last time you were told O


----------



## NDH

Congrats Jodie!

Yikes bombshell that's quite disconcerting to have been told you have a different blood type to previously. At least it's not getting positive and negative mixed up. But it makes you wonder whether any of the rest of your blood results have been accurate!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Jodie! :pink: :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: <3

Heidi - I would be worried too, definitely ask for a double check on that and let them know you were O positive last time. Sometimes they screw up the labling, it happened to my dad before. He was donating blood and noticed them lable his O negative when he's O positive, it's a good thing that he caught their mistake. I'm also O positive (like my dad, my mom is B positive and so is my brother) but I found out through blood donation in high school.


----------



## NDH

Oh wow good thing your dad caught the mistake! Labeling rh- blood as osirive could have been a fatal mistake


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeee congratulations Jodie :) feel free to share a photo whenever you want make us all jealous !!!! And the birth story :) enjoy every second with little pink . 

I'd go ask for them to check re the blood type or it will play on your mind . I have developed a lovely head cold :( is it a sign ??? I hope not this week as I only finished work yesterday and have lots of preparation to do this week including packing my bags !!!! 
7 more days and she is free to come any time :)


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Jodie!

Bombshell- that seems like such an unnecessary mistake to make! They've tested my blood twice for the type since I've been pregnant which I thought was weird but I guess mistakes happen sometimes.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations Jodie! Can't wait to hear your experience! :flower:

I would get my blood retested as well!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jodie - Congrats!!!!!

Buttercup - Any news??? 

Bombshell - SCARY! Def ask them to double check that! 

AFM, 36 week checkup went pretty well. I'm 3 cm dilated & ob could feel his head! I've had SO MANY BH on Wednesday and Thursday, it was crazy! On Wednesday, I was about to start timing them when they stopped. I just get the feeling this little guy isn't staying in until my due date... we'll see. 

What I didn't like to hear was, I was hoping to get out of my doctor when I should stop work. I was hoping to hear 38 weeks or... I don't know, something before my due date. But no... she said she worked right up to her due date and went into labor in the office. And she said that I can do the same. I was like, I did the same last time around, and I'd prefer NOT to give birth after a full day of work, like I did with DD! But she wouldn't give me any sort of suggestion as to when I might go into labor or when I should stop by. I even asked about other women she's seen, and she said "most women work right up to their due date." (which I kinda think is a load of you know what) UGH!!! 

I go to a group practice (5 doctors, and 1 midwife. Midwife sees people for checkups, but doesn't actually deliver babies. Whoever is on call will deliver my baby), and this is a doctor I've only met once before, when I was pregnant with DD. I'm hoping A) she isn't on call when I deliver, because I'm not sure how much I like her, and B) when I go back to see the midwife for my appointment next week, maybe she'll give me a better time-frame. 

Unfortunately, without a doctor saying I should stop, DH isn't going to go for me stopping earlier than we already discussed. As of now, I'm slated to stop on March 18th (Friday) for a March 21st due date (Monday). Don't get me wrong, I don't want to be just sitting at home for 2 weeks before I give birth, but I just don't want to chance going right into labor after work (or at work) one day. :wacko:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

going to meet my baby, waters just went in a huge gush and having strong contractions

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## NDH

Woohoo! Have a lovely birth! I cant wait to hear about Zodi's arrival :cloud9:

I'm off to my mother blessing in an hour


----------



## Buttercup84

Just a quickie, better mobile reception in this ward so I'll be able to read the thread properly later but.... Our yellow bump turned blue!! After a truly epic 5 day induction starting on Monday at 39 weeks involving 4 prostin gels and the hormone drip I finally had my baby boy via Caesarian (technically emergency but it was really calm and not a bad experience at all) at 11:02pm on Friday! He was a whopping 9lbs 11oz and our final baba and first boy after 2 girls, can't stop staring at him :D No name as yet, going to decide today hopefully.


----------



## KalonKiki

Mama Bat - Congrats on your brand new :blue: bundle! I can't wait to hear what his name ends up being. :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: <3

Daisy - Good luck hun! I hope that your labor and birth goes well and can't wait to find out Zodi's gender. :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Ooh lots going bump in the night :) 
And the teas are off !!!!! Mama bat I'm so so thrilled for you :) was an epic week but what a prize at the end !! And what a weight !!! And a little blue ! Enjoy every second . Welcome to the world LO :) can't wait to hear your name :) 

Daisy !!! Finally it has come for you :) hope to hear all about the arrival of your LO some time today:) enjoy this truley amazing experience .

All that's going bump here is a head cold ... Oh and finally washing baby clothes :)


----------



## NDH

Congrats on a boy Buttercup! :cloud9: wishing you a speedy recovery. 5 day induction wow how epic you did amazing.


----------



## CurlyRose

Congratulations buttercup! Sounds like an epic week, but with the most amazing reward at the end.

Daisy, good luck! Hope all goes well :)

Afm, I am seriously cramping, irregular contractions are go. Waiting for things to even out, but haven't really slept as a result. Hope this isn't going to continue for days and days like this though.


----------



## stuckinoki

Hope you get some sleep curly. 

Good luck, daisy!

Afm, I've been monitoring my bp since yesterday and we are still sitting in the 150's, my doctor told me to take Tylenol and get some sleep. My husband was mad, considering I've had the headache and tunnel vision in my right eye. 

Just now (530am here) it was 151/92 which is a bit high for my comfort. 

I think we will be going to the hospital, and my doctor be damned. Hopefully they will tell me I'm ok and send me on my way.

I'm currently feeling a little emotional as I know there is the possibility that they will induce her and I really wanted to go naturally so the thought of an induction is disappointing, but I don't want a seizure or a stroke or anything so I'm telling myself if that's where this leads then it's for the best.


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh stuck I hope you are ok xxx better safe than sorry . In the end the only thing that matters is getting these little bundles here safely no matter how it happens and keeping the mammy safe too . Hopefully its good news at the hospital for you . Keep us posted xxx


----------



## SilasLove

Anyone else super crampy? I have few contractions but super crampy about 75% of the day... :(


----------



## allforthegirl

SilasLove said:


> Anyone else super crampy? I have few contractions but super crampy about 75% of the day... :(

I get like that when I am a bit dehydrated. The more I drink water the less crampy I am.


----------



## KalonKiki

Stucki I hope that everything ends up being okay. :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations mama Bat  x X x 

Good luck daisy x x


----------



## DaisyDreamer

ladies

Zodi Irie Sky turned :blue: at 23:24 26 Feb 2016.
He is 5 lb 14.5 oz 19.5 in and perfect. Will be posting his 6.5 hr birth story on my parenting journal in my signature later.... He is asleep in my arms now :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

thank you for all your support


----------



## NDH

Congrats Daisy!


----------



## AMP1117

Congrats daisy and buttercup.

As for me started having breathing issues again yesterday with a bad cough. Went to urgent care today for breathing issue thinking I may be coming down with bronchitis and while there my heart rate shot up to 140 (normal is 60-100) and blood pressure dropped to 60. 5 hrs in the ER plus a whole battery of tests and Drs clueless as to what the problem is.....sent me home and obgyn said sticking with induction on Monday


----------



## keepinitreal1

Daisy congratulations on your baby boy. Happy cuddles!!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Daisy on the birth of baby boy Zodi! :D
Our little man has a name now: Dominic James Robert :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your :blue: bundle Daisy! :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: <3

Mama Bat great name for your baby boy! :thumbup:


----------



## CurlyRose

My irregular cramping did not last for days. Instead it turned into proper contractions and my yellow bump became a gorgeous girl baby shortly after 8.30 pm on 27th Feb. She's absolutely perfect :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh wow Curly congrats on your baby girl!! Does she have a name yet? Have fun deciding if not :) Going to read through this thread and catch up, I'm awake for the day but Dominic isn't after not really settling til 3am. Hoping my milk starts to come in today.


----------



## KalonKiki

Goodness it seems like all of our :yellow: bumps are starting to turn :blue: or :pink: lately!
Congrats on your :pink: bundle Mama Duck! :happydance: :flower: :cloud9: <3


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations daisy and mama duck. It's lovely seeing news of all these lovely babies coming along. 
Hope all new mummies, babies and daddies are doing well. X X X


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations curly :) am I ever going to see any photos ? So I wonder who will be next ?? Its exciting ! Hope its not me till I get rid of this damm cold and chest thing :(


----------



## NDH

Congrats Curly! Gosh the babies are arriving en mass now!


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats to all the new mums! 

We had a close encounter with a possible induction yesterday- I was feeling less movement than usual, so went in to get it checked out, but the consultant thinks things are ok to keep waiting and have a growth scan on Monday. I'm happy to wait a bit longer though and did not feel ready for the induction! I've finally started having some BHs that I can notice, so I think things are headed in the right way.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats to all you that have their babies in their arms already. Sure seems like things are exploding.

Feezle~ Oh boy that doesn't sound fun:nope:, though I am glad that she is doing well. :wohoo: for some decent BH!! :thumbup:


----------



## AMP1117

Been coughing all night...no sleep. Then threw up entire contents of my stomach today but no contractions being induced tomorrow unless he comes tonight....not looking forward to labor with coughing and a sore throat though and I pray baby doesn't catch it:nope:


----------



## littlelily

Wow, congratulations Buttercup! Dominic is a lovely name. That induction sounds like it was super tough. You're a star.

Curly, congratulations on your little girl. How was your labour?

Daisy, pretty quick labour, well done and congratulations on your little Zodi boy.

AMP, hope you feel better before birth and have a bit more energy.

Stuck, good luck. Thinking of you.

As for me, no news really. Due on Wednesday but nothing seems to be happening yet...

Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## bombshellmom

Curly - wow!! Congrats on your baby girl :) how wonderful.

Buttercup - dont remember if i told you congrats yet lol dominic seems like a great name for him. What are your other two names again?

Daisy - congrats to you as well, i thought zodi was going to be a boy for you the whole time!!

Good luck to stuck and hoping everyone else is able to relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancies! The rest of us are all almost there so exciting


----------



## bombshellmom

Are we going to be posting photos of our littles and family? Or has everyone here decided against it?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I will be posting photos when he arrives x 





bombshellmom said:


> Are we going to be posting photos of our littles and family? Or has everyone here decided against it?


----------



## NDH

I will share photos in my journal but not on this thread.


----------



## CurlyRose

She does have a name, Edith Joy, she's gorgeous :) 

Labour was alright tbh, irregular contractions for less than 24 hours, then regular ones from about 12 ish on Saturday, phoned the birth centre at about 3 and went in at 5 to be told I'd made it to 5cm at home! I was so pleased with that. I used the pool, then added gas and air and things progressed pretty quickly, my waters went in the pool and I got the urge to push from about 730. However this was a lot harder, turned out she was back to back and after an hour the decision was made to get me out of the pool, I refused this many times as my contractions weren't stopping for long enough, but when I did get out they were about to cut me when I tore, but that allowed her to be born, so worth it! My tear was a borderline 3rd degree so I had to be transferred to the local hospital by ambulance and checked and stitched there (thankfully just a really bad 2nd degree) and Edith had difficulties breathing to start due to having spent a long time sat in the birth canal, but she was helped with that very quickly. 

It wasn't quite what I was after, but apparently I did amazingly to get her out with only gas and air, so I feel pretty proud of myself, and of her. Also, it definitely hasn't put me off having another, painful as it was.

Sorry that's such a long post, I'm still processing it all myself, other than the baby and the nagging discomfort of stitches, the whole thing doesn't seem real!


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh curly you did amazingly !!! Enjoy here :) 
Wonder will we have any babies on the 29th ?? I FINALLY have my bags packed lol


----------



## AMP1117

Off to my induction....I'm excited but feel awful...coughed and sneezed all night....throat feels like I swallowed a flaming sword and have had maybe 2 hrs of sleep....plus I keep crying everytime I think of having to leave dd. Hoping this little monkey plays nice and comes out easy.


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, AMP!

I had a growth scan this morning and all is good, and she's in a good position too (head down, facing back), so now just waiting, but I'm ok to wait a couple more weeks (at least I am for now!). They estimated her weight at 6lbs 10oz.


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly Agreed you did amazingly!!

AMP good Luck today!!

Feezle Happy to hear she is doing so well on the scan!! :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Mama duck - beautiful name choice. Glad labour went relatively well. 

Good luck AMP, hope all goes well. 

Fezzle- glad growth scan went ok. 

AFM - had a nagging headache that doesn't seem to disappear with pain killers, had since Thursday night but it is on and off and pre pregnancy I was always very prone to headaches when tired or stressed...... I am both these things now. No visual disturbances or swelling so I'm hoping all is ok. Baby moving fine. I may see if I can get checked over in antinatel clinic tomorrow perhaps.
One more week till final growth scan and my first sweep eeekkkk


----------



## allforthegirl

Having some weird pressure in my back and lower abdomen, as well as the tops of my hips...he must be sitting different...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow! I stay away for a weekend, and everyone's had their babies :haha:

Seriously though, CONGRATULATIONS to all the new Mamas!!! So exciting! I can't wait to see pictures of all the new babies! <3


----------



## Left wonderin

Starting to get a few niggles in my back .... Keeping an eye on them as I had back labour last time . Think its just one of those things may have done too much today but ill keep an eye regardless :)


----------



## AMP1117

When I arrived this morning was only fingertip dilated but baby's head was low and cervix soft. Started me on petocin to start contractions....they are getting stronger but not really painful yet but was just checked and have progressed to 2-3 cm. hopefully this little guy will make his appearance today


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Good luck, AMP!

Stuck, any updates??


----------



## keepinitreal1

I am so done with all of this. My boobs are leaking, my pelvis feels like it's on fire and the baby is rubbing my cervix. Also, despite some reasonable advice from DH watched Schindler's list yesterday evening and had nightmares all night. 

SO. OVER. IT. :growlmad:


----------



## littlelily

Left, I'm exactly the same, back pain but not sure it's anything.

Wow Curly, sounds like you did amazing! Back to back is supposed to be much more painful so props to you. Also Edith is a beautiful name.

Thinking of you AMP and everyone else. 

Lots of luck. Xx


----------



## Left wonderin

Ok this LO has decided to have a dance party on my cervix for the last hour non stop !!! Holy cow !!!! She is going mental in there !! Back niggles all gone .


----------



## allforthegirl

Fun times ladies Fun times


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol thankfully she has settled down now !!! Now on with the nesting ;)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Currently sat on antinatel clinic being monitored, BP slightly raised, headaches, urine ok. They monitored baby and he is good, just need to wait for blood results now. X


----------



## littlelily

Good luck Dawn. Keep us posted. 

I'm impatient!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

High levels of urate in blood and low levels of albumin (both to do with my liver function). Got to go back Fri for monitoring and again Tuesday but must go in if I feel unwell between then. Glad to be home for now x


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn~ I am sorry you are feeling so poorly. I hope you feel better soon. What do they do for something like that?

Littelily~ I am too. I keep trying to remind myself to go one day at time.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

As far as I can tell just monitor it fir now. No need for medication just yet, but I'm having a sweep Tuesday anyway so this may, if you like, force there hand into induction at 39 weeks instead of 40. I just need to keep an eye on how my head is, but it's difficult to judge as we are a house full of colds so I don't know if head is cold related or pregnancy. Guess I will just look out for swelling or visual disturbances. They will test blood again Friday X


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> As far as I can tell just monitor it fir now. No need for medication just yet, but I'm having a sweep Tuesday anyway so this may, if you like, force there hand into induction at 39 weeks instead of 40. I just need to keep an eye on how my head is, but it's difficult to judge as we are a house full of colds so I don't know if head is cold related or pregnancy. Guess I will just look out for swelling or visual disturbances. They will test blood again Friday X

GL with your sweep...

A cold is going through our house too.....not to mention my eldest thinks he is too cool to dress warmly. I just told them if all you get sick no new born cuddles. :trouble:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thank you. 
Hubby has 'man flu' so you can imagine how he is. My son keeps saying "I feel grotty and snotty mummy", he sounds proper congested. I'm hoping we do away with all the colds before baby arrives. Hope for the same in your household too x x 




allforthegirl said:


> GL with your sweep...
> 
> A cold is going through our house too.....not to mention my eldest thinks he is too cool to dress warmly. I just told them if all you get sick no new born cuddles. :trouble:


----------



## KalonKiki

Beautiful name, Mama Duck! I'm glad that you're both doing well. :thumbup:

Angela - Good luck hun, I hope you have a baby in your arms soon! :happydance: :hugs:

Dawn - Keep us updated! I hope you don't develop pre-e as it's awful, I had it last time and was diagnosed in active labor.

I only have 4 days to go until the gestation my DS was born, eek! That makes it feel so close but I know it's likely that she won't come at the same gestation that he did. I'm thrilled to be early term now though and have an appointment later today so I'll get to see if I've made any more pre-labor progress since last week's appointment.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Ugh, Dawn, my DH has "man flu" also! So annoying. Then, last night, I heard "I hurt when I go like this" (When he bends forward, because he had heartburn all day). I was like try heartburn for the past 9 months! Just don't lean forward like that :rofl: NO SYMPATHY HERE, BUDDY!!! :haha:

Hope everyone feels better - sounds like there are a lot of colds going around. <3

On another note - YAY! It's March!!! :bunny:


----------



## Left wonderin

Yipeeee for march :) and march monkeys :) well I now have a lovely cold sore to add to my complaints !!! My cold seems to be lifting but still have a bit of a cough . It didn't progress to a chest infection thank god . However have now passed the dose to my 2 year old who woke last night with a blazing temp , has been off his food all day , clinging and crying all day and asked to go to bed at 5.30 .he is not a happy bunny :( hopefully with rest and fluids he will shift it quickly . Baby needs to stay put for a few more days at least . Tommrow I tackle the house with disinfectant get rid of those nasty germs !!!!!!


----------



## AMP1117

After an extremely rough labor my perfect baby boy arrived Monday night at 10:48pm. 9 lbs 2 oz and 21in long. He's doing well I'm ok but in rough shape still. Will post more later with pics


----------



## Left wonderin

AMP1117 said:


> After an extremely rough labor my perfect baby boy arrived Monday night at 10:48pm. 9 lbs 2 oz and 21in long. He's doing well I'm ok but in rough shape still. Will post more later with pics

:happydance: congratulations :happydance: sorry to hear it was a rough journey :nope: well done :)


----------



## keepinitreal1

Slept on my hand this past night. My fingers were so swollen in the morning I couldn't pull out the water dispenser from the coffee machine to pour the water in and make myself some coffee. :cry:

Cried. DH made coffee. I am sure he thinks I lost the plot, but then again, he's probably been thinking that since he caught me making faces at my bump a couple of days ago when baby was being a brat and scratching my cervix. Oh well... :coffee:


----------



## keepinitreal1

AMP1117 said:


> After an extremely rough labor my perfect baby boy arrived Monday night at 10:48pm. 9 lbs 2 oz and 21in long. He's doing well I'm ok but in rough shape still. Will post more later with pics

Congratulations, I'm sorry to hear you had a hard time but glad you are both OK. :hugs:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations AMP sorry to hear it was a rough labour. Take care x x


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, AMP!


----------



## KalonKiki

Angela congrats on your brand new :blue: bundle! I'm sorry your labor was rough but glad that you're both safe and healthy. :hugs:

I had a biophysical profile yesterday for reduced movements and suspected low amniotic fluid levels. I scored 6/8 so while baby girl herself is perfect and predicted to be about 6 lbs 8 oz at the moment my amniotic fluid levels were indeed very low and my doctor wants to see me tomorrow to talk about it. I don't know what's going to happen but I'm worried. :cry:


----------



## busybee98

God luck kalon! This happened to me at 37 weeks with dd and they did immediate induction. Good luck with whatever happens but just a heads up of the possibility. It really went ok and dd was 5 lbs 8 oz. She's a perfect 3.5 year old now! Let us know


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP1117 said:


> After an extremely rough labor my perfect baby boy arrived Monday night at 10:48pm. 9 lbs 2 oz and 21in long. He's doing well I'm ok but in rough shape still. Will post more later with pics

Congrats my dear, sorry labour is rough. :sad1: I hope you recover fast. Can't wait to see baby pics on this thread!!



keepinitreal1 said:


> Slept on my hand this past night. My fingers were so swollen in the morning I couldn't pull out the water dispenser from the coffee machine to pour the water in and make myself some coffee. :cry:
> 
> Cried. DH made coffee. I am sure he thinks I lost the plot, but then again, he's probably been thinking that since he caught me making faces at my bump a couple of days ago when baby was being a brat and scratching my cervix. Oh well... :coffee:

OH NO!! Have you been keeping your hand above your heart? That is supposed to be very helpful when it comes to swelling
.


KalonKiki said:


> I had a biophysical profile yesterday for reduced movements and suspected low amniotic fluid levels. I scored 6/8 so while baby girl herself is perfect and predicted to be about 6 lbs 8 oz at the moment my amniotic fluid levels were indeed very low and my doctor wants to see me tomorrow to talk about it. I don't know what's going to happen but I'm worried. :cry:

I know it is hard to keep from worrying. I am sure baby will be just fine. Usually just means that they may be inducing you soon. You can also try and gussle tons of water, I have heard that can be helpful. GL hun I am sure they will do what is right for you and baby!!

AFM I lost some of my plug last night. Two small pieces, clear and white streaked. Looked just like the first time I lost some with my first.


----------



## NDH

Congrats Angela! Good luck mama otter. My babies have always had borderline low fluid, but I've never had a scan prior to 40 weeks to check either. This time I had only the one scan at 35 weeks and fluid was low, but then she re-checked at the end after baby had been moving around a lot and found some more pockets of fluid that put it well within the acceptable range.


----------



## AMP1117

Going home today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 13


----------



## allforthegirl

AMP so precious!


----------



## stuckinoki

Well ladies, I'm home from my failed induction! Two rounds of cevidil and NOTHING. Still hard, closed and posterior. 

They let me come home because I didn't want to push Pitocin with a closed cervix...I felt like that was just asking for a cesarean.

I got to shower and sleep in my own bed and was so happy to be home [the whole time I was in the hospital all I could think about was all of the things that I didn't get around to doing and it was driving me bonkers being stuck there]

I woke up this morning to my bloody show! So hopefully it will be soon and hopefully everything will go differently this time. I was so stressed out about the induction, I had really really wanted to try to go natural and was a hot, crying mess when they started talking about doing a cesarean...

Grace will be here when she is ready to come but in the meantime, I now have a chance to type up my birth plan, repack my hospital bag [totally didn't put any toothpaste OR floss in there...whoops!] and remove some of the things I realized that I didn't really need and replace them with things that I wish I had had with me....like, my own darn pillow! lol I'm also taking advantage of this time so I can vacuum and do some laundry! Hooray for house wifery!

I just ordered a pizza and my house is almost spotless so I'm feeling pretty content with my decision at the moment.

Part of me just knew that she wasn't ready, even if my bp was high...but it behaved the entire time so DH has put me on bedrest after today [he asked that I do some of the bulk cleaning so it's easier for him to keep up with between work, school, homework, the animals and me]

Congratulations to all the babies! I need to catch up on this thread <3


----------



## KalonKiki

He's so precious, Angela! I'm glad that you get to take him home today. :cloud9: <3

Thank you ladies, I'm going to spend as much of the day as I can resting and hydrating, it's just easier said than done with a toddler. Mama Hen I was hoping it would be the same way when my doctor did his initial check with his ultrasound machine at his practice to try and get her moving and noticed that my fluid levels were looking low but when I went into the hospital for the biophysical profile the tech confirmed that I had very few pockets in there and my levels were low for sure. If I do get induced I hope they'll be willing to go at least until the 9th. My DS was a 5 lb 3 oz 38 weeker and he ended up being fine but I was really hoping to make it as close to 39 weeks as possible if not my due date this time.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats, AMP!!!! He's a cutie!!! I'm sorry to hear labor was rough on you & hope you're feeling better soon.

Stuck, sounds promising! Good for you to not let them push you into a C-section. A lot of people probably would have caved and said "just get her out of me" at that point. <3

AFM, SO uncomfortable... but it's expected, right?? Keep losing larger-than-usual chunks of my plug multiple times per day... Really hoping I don't go into labor at work. Some days I'm so ready to be done working, and others I feel like I can still do this for a while longer. Who knows. I'm probably doomed to have the same type of labor as last time (as in, after a full day of work - hopefully not the traumatizing part!)


----------



## allforthegirl

Stuck wow very cool of you just to walk away. She will come when she is ready. 

Kalon finger crossed for you. 

Bella I am too. Not feeling well either isn't helping. I hope you have a lovely birth.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Eeekkk swollen ankles this evening, but no headache. Will be interested to see what monitoring on Friday brings. Don't feel unwell but feel pre - eclampsia may be brewing.
I'm ready for baby now, but either want him before the 12th March (our fifth wedding anniversary) or after.


----------



## allforthegirl

Just returned from OB office and he thinks I will go any time now, didn't even say see you next week :haha:


----------



## KalonKiki

We finally got the nursery finished tonight! I absolutely love it and can't wait to have a baby in it. :pink: :cloud9: <3


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/zuqzqd.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2db1myc.jpg


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/3384.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/8zeed5.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/2d9et2.jpg


Spoiler
https://i68.tinypic.com/160zdvs.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

Its beautiful nnn such a calming room ! Allfor excited for you


----------



## Left wonderin

Really struggling to keep my 2 year old entertained !! This constant running nose is not not helping and the inability to bend !!! We have done water play , tower building , stories and its only 10.30 !! All ideas welcomed !! HELP !!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Ah I totally sympathise. I'm a bit better off as Isaac is older so we have puzzles and lego as an option too. I can do that at the dining room table thus avoiding (mostly( the need for bending. 
Playdough is popular here and not too messy. Pots and pans and spoons, dried pasta etc......I always found opening up my kitchen cupboards provided much entertainment to Isaac. 
Drawing....... 
but sometimes I do resort to tv, I'm tired and irritable and sometimes mummy and son cuddles are exactly what the dr ordered. X X 





Left wonderin said:


> Really struggling to keep my 2 year old entertained !! This constant running nose is not not helping and the inability to bend !!! We have done water play , tower building , stories and its only 10.30 !! All ideas welcomed !! HELP !!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

momma otter~ the nursery looks lovely.

Left~ I am not really sure what else you can do. i am not a very good crafty person with my kids. It has also been 11-12 yrs ago that I had just one then two with baby. Sorry I am not much help.


----------



## Left wonderin

A trip out with his cousin for a play spent killed an hour or two don't get me wrong tv is a godsend too but I'm all umizoomi'd out !! Lol.....


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm having a baby today! I'll update with the full story when I get home from the hospital.


----------



## Buttercup84

Aww Left it's hard keeping other littlies entertained when you're so late on, DD2 really likes emptying the kitchen cupboards so I tend to just let her if they're safe and she plays with the contents (her favourite being the tupperware lol!) Handy one for when I want to prepare dinner :winkwink:

Keely, Thea's room is beautiful. Love that you have a bed in there too :thumbup: Also fc you're able to hold off on being induced for as long as possible.

stuck, good for you for walking away from induction! I can speak from experience that if they're not ready to come then yes it can end in a caesarian. You're still pretty early so fingers crossed you'll go into labour soon, a bloody show is a very good sign that you will!

AMP congrats on the safe arrival your beautiful baby boy, sorry you had a rough time though :hugs:

I can't believe Dominic is a week old tomorrow, crazy!! We had a rush to A&E a couple of days ago as he had 3 dry nappies with urate crystals in them and was too drowsy to take any feeds (i'm still breastfeeding but my milk only came in yesterday so we're supplementing with a bit of formula til his weight gain is back on track) They suspected jaundice but his levels were fine but he was dehydrated so they kept us in overnight and monitored his feeding plus gave him some extra through a feeding tube and we went home the next day. Fingers crossed for no more dramas now! He was weighed today and is already gaining again (5oz since 2 days ago) so that's a relief, these little babies don't half like to worry their mamas! :wacko:


----------



## stuckinoki

1.5 cm today at the appointment. 

Baby is still floating though. Any suggestions to get her to drop?


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> 1.5 cm today at the appointment.
> 
> Baby is still floating though. Any suggestions to get her to drop?

walk, or bounce on a ball, or even bounce on mini trampoline.


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> I can't believe Dominic is a week old tomorrow, crazy!! We had a rush to A&E a couple of days ago as he had 3 dry nappies with urate crystals in them and was too drowsy to take any feeds (i'm still breastfeeding but my milk only came in yesterday so we're supplementing with a bit of formula til his weight gain is back on track) They suspected jaundice but his levels were fine but he was dehydrated so they kept us in overnight and monitored his feeding plus gave him some extra through a feeding tube and we went home the next day. Fingers crossed for no more dramas now! He was weighed today and is already gaining again (5oz since 2 days ago) so that's a relief, these little babies don't half like to worry their mamas! :wacko:

Wow I am glad everything is finally starting to turn around. They really do know how to do that and it doesn't stop....I don't ever really... :hugs:


----------



## NDH

Good luck mama otter!


----------



## SilasLove

Dilated 2-3 cm but cervix is still pretty thick (but soft). 

Induction scheduled for March 14th if she doesn't come along on her own before then.

GL Kalon xx


----------



## Buttercup84

Good luck Keely, just saw your other post!! :)


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats to the new mommies, hope you are enjoying lots of baby snuggles

Keely good luck! Will be looking out for an update

Buttercup, I hope things have gotten figured out and that baby is as drama free as can be from here on out :hugs:

AFM: I think I am adjusting to motherhood well. It helps that Zodi is the calmest little guy ever.

ETA: I think jodiebump had her little girl, there's a post probably several pages back now :thumbup:


----------



## CurlyRose

I feel your pain buttercup, we spent thursday night in hospital after my milk came in, poor Edith was already not feeding brilliantly, then completely stopped once my milk came. She was very dehydrated and listless, but thankfully nipple shields are allowing herb to get past whatever it is she is struggling with on my boob and she will often do a second feed without it too.

No more dramas is a sentiment I very much echo! I have cried an ocean this week!


----------



## allforthegirl

Motherhood can be so hard when just starting out, but before you know it you will all find your own rhythm. :hugs:

You all are going great!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sounds like the new mummies are doing well. Glad to hear any feeding issues seem to be resolving. 

Us pregnant ones I'd imagine are really feeling it, I know I am. Though playing outside in the snow for half an hour with Isaac didn't help much. 

Had another check today re blood pressure and High Urates in blood and low albium in blood. Urates rising but not drastically, albium dropping but again not drastically. Blood pressure high but doesn't need medication. My platelet count is dropping too, which may be an issue for clotting after baby. 

Back on Tuesday for more monitoring, scan to check on growth and a sweep. I'm thinking that my blood results keep rising /dropping when they shouldn't be may push them into induction by 39 weeks, or if I'm lucky they may try for one on Tuesday (38 plus 3), so watch this space


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn I hope they get you all fixed up before baby comes. Sounds a bit scary


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I'm not overly worried but may be being naive. I think the fact that the levels are rising some when they shouldn't and falling when they shouldn't in other areas is a bit worrying as clearly blood work doesn't lie, but I feel ok in myself, a background headache most days and very thirsty right now. 
I am to go back if I get severe headaches, swelling or sickness before Tuesday. 
After my play in the garden today I'm feeling lots of pressure down below so I think baby has moved down low...... All good signs I hope. 

Hooe your well 






allforthegirl said:


> Dawn I hope they get you all fixed up before baby comes. Sounds a bit scary


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Hooe your well

Feeling sickly and tired today. Have not lost any more plug, but more achy in the lower belly and back. Thank you for asking :hugs:


----------



## littlelily

Still waiting here. Had sweep on Thursday but midwife said baby is still a way off. Another sweep/check on Mon and then think they will book induction for the 14th. Hope little man makes an appearance on his own before then.

Congratulations AMP, he is a cutie! 
Good luck ladies, thinking of you all xx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Keep moving as much as you can and try bouncing on your birthing ball. Hope your little man makes an appearance before they need to do an induction x x 





littlelily said:


> Still waiting here. Had sweep on Thursday but midwife said baby is still a way off. Another sweep/check on Mon and then think they will book induction for the 14th. Hope little man makes an appearance on his own before then.
> 
> Congratulations AMP, he is a cutie!
> Good luck ladies, thinking of you all xx


----------



## azure girl

I haven't kept up, but I thought I would update here. Brooklyn was born on 2/24 weighing 6 lbs 6 oz ( 2.9 KG ) and 20 " ( 50.8 cm ).

Her birth was...unexpected in many ways. My placenta was very calcified from 36 weeks on, so I was being monitored weekly via NST and fluid checks. I had my NST friday and passed, but Tuesday I had no movement for hours. I figured we would go, get monitored, things would be fine and we could head home. Nope. Her HR was 160 and flat with late decelerations from early labor contractions. We tried a BPP to see how she looked and she failed the breathing portion. The doctor kept pushing a C section because I wasn't very close to delivery, but we tried induction first. Unfortunately, things were moving too slowly and she was definitely not tolerating labor well. 

I finally consented to a C section for DD's health and safety. In addition to a calcified placenta from my Pemphigoid gestationis, I also had a hypercoiled cord near her forehead, which didn't help her oxygen levels at all. 

She was taken for a bath and found to have oxygenation issues and ended up staying six days in NICU until she was ready to go home. She was 38+1 and still wasn't fully cooked and ready to be outside, but things were too dangerous for her.


----------



## allforthegirl

azure Oh wow what a story you have there. I hope that you two are doing well and she gets better and better!! :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

azure- congrats on your little girl! Sounds scary, but glad she's out and been well taken care of now!


----------



## bigbelly2

Hi ladies quick update after my growth scan and consultant appt wed I was admitted into hospital. Long story short romain Ellis (pronounced Roman) was born Thursday 3rd at 650am after my waters were broken at 425am!! Very quick so I have a very bad tear as he was 8lb 14!!!!! HES HUGE!!! 
Unfortunately he struggled with his breathing and was taken to special care, then we got transferred to a specialised critical care unit last night as his lung collapsed. He's on a ventilator, with chest drain and many other things. Sedated but doing well!
I'm on hdu as my Bp won't stabilise with medication but wel get there.. Il update you all again soon good luck to every 
H xx


----------



## NDH

Congrats bigbelly! I hope he improves quickly and wishing you a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Bigbelly on your baby boy! Sounds like you and him are in great hands. I wish you both a very quick recovery.


----------



## mewolkens

So many babies getting born! I hope all the Moms and babies make speedy recoveries and get some boring at home time soon!


----------



## stuckinoki

Congrats bigbelly! Hoping for a quick recovery for you both!

I'm having such a hard time figuring out if I'm actually contracting or not :(

My belly gets super hard but if I sit down I can't tell anymore. 

Feeling pretty nauseated right now as well. Hoping this is the start of something (and not a stomach bug)


----------



## AMP1117

So my lil boy has jaundice but it's not severe thank god. I have to take him back to dr. on Monday for a follow up. Other than that he is doing well and his big sister adores him.

AFM I came down with a bad cold 2 days before my induction and was in rough shape during delivery. It was so hard not being able to breathe through my nose while in labor thanks to congestion! Turns out I have a sinus infection and bronchitis! My husband was also sick during the delivery and actually had to end up going home before I delivered :cry::cry: luckily my mom was in attendance. After I delivered I couldn't even bond with dis because I was in so much pain. They had to keep massaging my uterus to get my bleeding under control due to a low blood platelet. It was soooooo painful. Then when it was time to retest my platelet count they couldn't get a vein and it took them 10 attempts. I felt like I was being tortured for hours. I was so exhausted as I didn't sleep the night before and delivered at 10:48 pm but didn't get to sleep after delivery until 5 am. Then once home I couldn't get rest because my husband couldn't handle the baby because we still don't know what illness he had. My milk just came in yesterday so at least now ds is getting my antibodies my only saving grace was my mom. I couldn't have gotten through this week without her.

On a good note I have the cutest lil boy in the world:kiss:


----------



## KalonKiki

She's here ladies! She was born 3/3/16 at 7:54 pm 37+5 weeks gestation. She weighed 6 lbs 4 oz and was 19 inches long. :cloud9: <3

Here's her birth story:

Thea Denise Ellis is my second baby born on March 3, 2016 at 7:54 pm at 37+5 weeks gestation. She was 6 lbs 4 oz and 19 inches long. Our hospital stay was about 2 days and this is her birth story:

On Tuesday March 1, 2016 I went to my 37 week appointment with my OB and let him know that I was feeling reduced movements. He put me on the monitor for about 10 minutes and then scanned me, discovering that my fluid levels were worryingly low so he sent me to the hospital for a biophysical profile. I scored 6/8 as Thea herself was perfectly healthy and measuring right on schedule for her gestation but my fluid levels were indeed low. My doctor scheduled an appointment with me to see him again on Thursday March 3, 2016 to check on my fluid levels again. This was supposed to be at 4:00 pm but I had a big contraction at around 8:00 am that prompted me to ask for my appointment to be bumped up. He scanned me again and determined that my fluid levels were even lower than they were 2 days before and wanted to be proactive and induce me before it became an emergency situation. Well it turns out that I was already in labor on my own as I was having contractions and managed to labor to 4 cm and 85% effaced on my own before receiving my epidural and pitocin. My epidural was a little unpleasant but over all not that bad. I pretty much felt the catheter go in too and that hurt quite a bit. My epidural really only ended up numbing my abdomen, I could still feel my contractions dilating and effacing my cervix. It wasn't long at all after I received pitocin that we were ready to push and I could basically feel all of the pushing part. It hurt like hell and I felt the ring of fire and everything, I was crying and cursing and insisting that I couldn't do it. After a few pushes she was crowning and I received an episotomy and after that she slipped right on out. It was actually kind of cool and empowering to feel her come out as I didn't get that experience with Liam since I was completely and totally numb with him. My waters were nowhere to be found, my theory is my fluid levels kept dropping due to a slow leak that I couldn't notice and maybe they went completely while I was taking my pre-birth shower that the hospital requires to lower risk of infection. That would also explain why I was contracting on my own if my water had broken.

Here are some pictures:


Spoiler
https://i67.tinypic.com/2466gpd.jpg


Spoiler
https://i66.tinypic.com/oiy4j.jpg


Spoiler
https://i63.tinypic.com/a0iazb.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/e7folj.jpg


Spoiler
https://i64.tinypic.com/2d1v5ef.jpg


Spoiler
https://i65.tinypic.com/jgqmhh.jpg

We just got home late last night. My parents (dad and step-mom) and MIL visited us in the hospital and MIL and FIL watched Liam for us until today. Liam doesn't seem to know what to think of her right now, lol. My mom and step-dad are visiting this weekend.

I hope that everyone else is doing well, I'll try to get caught up later.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats again to the new moms and thank you for sharing your stories.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to all the new mums since I last visited, lovely to hear your stories. 

Happy Mothers day to the ones celebrating today xxxx


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations on new babies! :baby::baby:

It's actually woman's day here in my country today and mother's day on the 25th which is my EDD. So that would be a nice present. 

Had my check on Friday and the baby is doing fine, still floating around so my OB (we always get seen by doctor, never just midwife) was quite certain that we will be seeing each other again this Fri at 38 weeks. I am quite ready to meet my little man, I am having pretty much every annoying thing possible happening for the past few weeks, including the latest adddition - Carpal tunnel in my hand because he clenched a nerve on my right side. 

So many babies are coming now, it's exciting times. Whoever goes next - best of luck! :happydance:


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, bigbelly and kiki! Glad your babies are safely here!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am not feeling any closer to my bub than i did last week when I saw my OB, and he didn't think I would be in for the next appt. I am not sure he is ready just yet.... but hey I would be ok with him making a fool of me and coming within the next couple days.... :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

39 weeks here....making any progress Fezzle? We have the same due date is why I ask. I was 2-3cm dilated at my appt on Thursday.


----------



## Fezzle

SilasLove said:


> 39 weeks here....making any progress Fezzle? We have the same due date is why I ask. I was 2-3cm dilated at my appt on Thursday.

Not really! I think I lost a bit of plug after my sweep on Tuesday, but other than my BHs increasing, there's no real sign of anything happening soon. I have another sweep on Friday.


----------



## SilasLove

Aw, that stinks. If she doesnt come by the 13th on her own my induction is scheduled for Mon the 14th.


----------



## Fezzle

SilasLove said:


> Aw, that stinks. If she doesnt come by the 13th on her own my induction is scheduled for Mon the 14th.

They haven't scheduled an induction for me yet, but they want me to be induced at my due date since I'm over 40 years old now, so I imagine on Friday they'll schedule something for early next week. I want to see how progressed they think things are though first. One of my NCT friends had an early induction due to GD and really had a rough time with the induction process and ended up with a c-section. I don't want to go through all that if there's no actual risk other than me being barely over 40!


----------



## Left wonderin

I've one week left to go on my own before c section on the 15 th ..... I'm gone a bit " near the end of pregnancy crazy " lol..... Sat and bawled my eyes out earlier ... No reason for it lol.... Now I'm nesting like mad ... Seeing dirt everywhere !!!! Just decided I'm not emotionally ready to be a mum of 2 yet !!! The fact she is coming like really coming , a real bab&#375; has hit me like a ton of bricks !!!! Every time I think of seeing her little face I well up !!! Anyone else feeling a little unhinged ????


----------



## allforthegirl

:wave: I went through that the other day.... I was really anxious about another baby. I am sure it is all the extra hormones building up for us to give birth.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes. Feeling exactly the same. 

Got my sweep tomorrow too xxx





Left wonderin said:


> I've one week left to go on my own before c section on the 15 th ..... I'm gone a bit " near the end of pregnancy crazy " lol..... Sat and bawled my eyes out earlier ... No reason for it lol.... Now I'm nesting like mad ... Seeing dirt everywhere !!!! Just decided I'm not emotionally ready to be a mum of 2 yet !!! The fact she is coming like really coming , a real bab&#375; has hit me like a ton of bricks !!!! Every time I think of seeing her little face I well up !!! Anyone else feeling a little unhinged ????


----------



## allforthegirl

GL Dawn


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have walked and walked and walked today in the hope of getting him engaged, I know it's hit and miss with second children but think a sweep will be more successful if he is engaged. 
I'm also wondering what will come off my blood pressure and bloods tomorrow since levels have been showing signs of pre - eclampsia, I'm secretly hoping we may just try for full induction tomorrow but we will see...... got consultant at 11.30 x


----------



## allforthegirl

Yeah second ones usually don't engage unless they are ready to go. Same with all subsequent babies. 

I am starting to feel weird down low. Not counting it as anything just yet. Whenever you are ready buddy.


----------



## Left wonderin

Allfor your so calm I love it :) your a good influence . Lost he tiniest bit of plug today . First sign of anything so far . Except for the earlier tears lol . Dawn good luck for tommrow


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Allfor your so calm I love it :) your a good influence . Lost he tiniest bit of plug today . First sign of anything so far . Except for the earlier tears lol . Dawn good luck for tommrow

I certainly don't feel calm. Today I have had mixed emotions of frustration and anger and to end it all I just want to cry. But I know none of this will help me going into labour. So I have been saying some nice labour affirmations, to help calm my anxiety about it all


----------



## Dawnlouise30

So I had my growth scan today. All well with baby, estimated 8 to 8.5lbs at term. Blood pressure ok today and blood results stabilised so just more monitoring in that department. 
The consultant reluctantly gave me a sweep. I am 2 cm dilated and favourable, they could have broke waters had they have needed to. 
Been bouncing on ball and a few twinges though nothing regular. 

So back for monitoring Friday and booked for induction on due date (19th march), unless sweep works or urine reveals protein at next appointment xx


----------



## allforthegirl

Dawn glad all is well with baby and bloods! Hope the sweep helps move things along


----------



## littlelily

Gave birth to my little boy on Sunday 6th March - mothers day in the UK. He was 7lbs 9 oz. Tough delivery over 36 hours but we made it and he is worth every minute of it. Good luck ladies


----------



## CurlyRose

Congrats mama fox! Pleased your little boy has arrived, but shame it was so tough. Hope you're recovering well, what a perfect mothers day present!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations mama fox x x


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats mama fox. Hope you recover fast from such a long journey


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations mama fox :) a long time in labour !! Hope your resting up and having lots n lots of snuggles with your little boy xxxxx

Dawn great news from your appointment :) how many of us still waiting ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Me :wave: 

I am very exhausted today, guess the cold has caught up to me....even though I feel better....just need to sleep for a day....:sleep:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your little :blue: bundle, Mama Fox! I'm sorry that you had a rough labor but glad that you and baby are both okay. :happydance: :flower: <3

Dawn I'm glad that all looks well with baby and hope that your sweep gets things moving. :thumbup:


----------



## busybee98

Hey. Congrats to all the new mamas! Question- I feel alternating sweats and chills today and left work early. Labor symptom or sick? Don't really feel contractions just cramps but been feeling like that all week. Thoughts?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Difficult to say, but try get some rest in case it us labor symptoms. Xxxx





busybee98 said:


> Hey. Congrats to all the new mamas! Question- I feel alternating sweats and chills today and left work early. Labor symptom or sick? Don't really feel contractions just cramps but been feeling like that all week. Thoughts?


----------



## NDH

Congratulations mana fox!


----------



## Fezzle

littlelily said:


> Gave birth to my little boy on Sunday 6th March - mothers day in the UK. He was 7lbs 9 oz. Tough delivery over 36 hours but we made it and he is worth every minute of it. Good luck ladies

Congrats! Happy mothers day!


----------



## DaisyDreamer

congrats mama fox Xx


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats mama fox!

Feeling emotional over here. DH making me angry.


Dawn - fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## mewolkens

My little man, Paddy, arrived at 12:45 PM Tuesday, the 8th. 7 lbs 4oz. We're both pretty happy/healthy!


----------



## NDH

Congrats Mama Penguin!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your new little :blue: bundle, Mama Penguin. :happydance: :flower: <3


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations mama penguin. 

There can't be many of us left now, seems like there has been loads of wonderful birth announcements recently xxxx


----------



## Fezzle

mewolkens said:


> My little man, Paddy, arrived at 12:45 PM Tuesday, the 8th. 7 lbs 4oz. We're both pretty happy/healthy!

Congrats!


----------



## NDH

I'm finally feeling ready for this baby, and am very nearly to the end of my to do list. My birth space is all ready to go and supplies gathered (I'm home birthing), I've finished making my cloth nappy stash and finished off all my crochet projects. Tonight I'm folding and putting away baby clothes when they're finished drying - one I've finished building the shelf. I still don't have a place for peep to sleep though but its in the works (we'll be using a hammock and its taken me months to source a second hand one - just waiting on payment details from a seller) and we'll just have baby in bed with us in the meantime if necessary. Still hoping to find time to dye some more clothes and blankets though, and paint a belly cast I made.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations - gone for a day and 2 new babies are here!!! :baby::baby:

A friend of mine gave birth yesterday at 26 weeks and although they are both doing as well as can be expected, I was feeling so anxious I haven't slept at all. The baby was happily waffling around in my bump though so no stress for him, obviously. 

So yeah, still waiting, but my BP has been acting up so I'm getting the urine tests on Friday at 38w. Either way, everthing is set and ready for LO to arrive.

Good luck to everyone waiting! :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats mama penguin. :wohoo:

I am frustrated with yet another false start... This time too was so strong, loads of cramps and back ache that even woke me up at midnight when I tried to get some sleep, and then fizzled out on me once again. This part really sucks....:sad1:


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> Congrats mama penguin. :wohoo:
> 
> I am frustrated with yet another false start... This time too was so strong, loads of cramps and back ache that even woke me up at midnight when I tried to get some sleep, and then fizzled out on me once again. This part really sucks....:sad1:

I still think you're going next :) :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

Last hospital appointment today , all booked in for section Tuesday 7.30am . That is if she doesn't choose to come before ... She is wiggling around something awful tonight .... Maybe my waters will go ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

How exciting Left. All the best to you :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Not so sure about that keepinitreal. But if it does happen then great. He is seemingly quite comfy.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Had a small bit of bloody show this morning but not sure if I'm contracting. Tummy occasionally going tight but think it's him moving. Definitely not in pain, just aware. 
Anyhow TMI but hubby tried his luck last night (I'm suprised he remembered what sex is lol), very gentle and slow but yes it probably bagged me my show so I'm happy, I just hope this leads to labour. I'd rather avoid induction which is booked for 19th, I'm hoping that since i had a show they may do another sweep tomorrow. Xx


----------



## AMP1117

Congrats to all the new mamas! I'm surprised I'm still functioning on do little sleep. My lil guy is a lil pig&#128022; So I'm always pumping (breastfeeding not going so well) but I love every minute with my lil cuddle bug. Hope everyone is well


----------



## keepinitreal1

Another horrible night of nightmares and itching and generally wanting to throw myself away. I was so angry this morning DH didn't even open his mouth when I went for a breakfast doughnut instead of fruits. :coffee:

Also, if I have to pee in a cup one more time, someone will get hurt.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sorry you had a terrible night, its so hard isn't it. 
I did chuckle at the peeing in a cup bit. I totally get that lol. My urine is the best tested in great Britain it feels  




keepinitreal1 said:


> Another horrible night of nightmares and itching and generally wanting to throw myself away. I was so angry this morning DH didn't even open his mouth when I went for a breakfast doughnut instead of fruits. :coffee:
> 
> Also, if I have to pee in a cup one more time, someone will get hurt.


----------



## stuckinoki

keepinitreal1 said:


> Another horrible night of nightmares and itching and generally wanting to throw myself away. I was so angry this morning DH didn't even open his mouth when I went for a breakfast doughnut instead of fruits. :coffee:
> 
> Also, if I have to pee in a cup one more time, someone will get hurt.

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I love this. Ha ha ha. 
I'm surprised you can still aim for the cup! I can't see the darn thing, let alone get pee in it. 

I feel like every time I pee in the cup, I get more on my hands than anywhere else. My aim is crap ame Monday my pee managed to shoot straight over the cup and down my leg :/

I'm over this peeing in a cup business. 

And now I want donuts.


----------



## allforthegirl

Got to love dreams/nightmares.... the moon cycles (full or new moons) give me the strangest of dreams and then you add pg to it, they are complete nonsense.

I don't have to pee as often in a cup at my OB's, but I completely get it. I can hardly see my zipper on my jacket to do it up, and even giving the lady bits a wipe are getting harder and harder. :rofl:


----------



## SilasLove

I'm so tired. Literally, and of course tired of being pregnant. I just want to meet my daughter already!! 

I got a sweep yesterday, but it hasn't seemed to do much yet. I'll be induced on Monday of she doesn't come before. I was 3cm and 50% effaced yesterday and was offered another sweep today after they refused to induce me on Friday...but they have crap for appointment times so I probably will have to cancel. 

But, all in all I'm well I guess. Baby has been a bit quiet today so far but trying not to get overly worked up about that. It's only going on 9am here.


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> Got to love dreams/nightmares.... the moon cycles (full or new moons) give me the strangest of dreams and then you add pg to it, they are complete nonsense.
> 
> I don't have to pee as often in a cup at my OB's, but I completely get it. I can hardly see my zipper on my jacket to do it up, and even giving the lady bits a wipe are getting harder and harder. :rofl:

I have to do it every week. As other ladies said I can't see what I'm doing and I'm also swollen down there which does not help with the aim (TMI). I also need to fill the cup to 1/2 meaning that I have to suffer through pain of full bladder on the way there or wait in a room full of ill people and chance catching a bug. 

As far as dreams go, mine went from 100% nightmares in 2nd trimester to full blown horror or nonsense in these last weeks. For instance, the day before yesterday I dreamt that my OH wanted to propose and our neighbour - who just happened to be a woodchuck sporting a lovely bowtie - convinced him that the only way to propose to a lady is not to buy a ring, but to build a dam on a river. 

I've always been an avid dreamer but this is getting just :dohh::dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

I usually like to decipher my dreams. But I cannot do that with all these pg hormones messing with everything.


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> I usually like to decipher my dreams. But I cannot do that with all these pg hormones messing with everything.

That sounds interesting - but when I sleep normally through the night (miss those days) I can only remember little bits here and there, not the entire storyline. I seem to be waking up during REM now. :sleep:


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone :) you ladies are now my sanity knowing you know exactly how I feel :) like a crazy lady !!!!!! 3 days and counting ..... How many showers and baths can one have to kill time lol...........


----------



## busybee98

Whoa hear you. And I may have a couple weeks. Losing my mind already...how to survive and make time go faster?


----------



## allforthegirl

The end is always the hardest and longest. I feel like I am losing my mind lately, and my body is literally coming unhinged. If I am not emotional because all the hormones, I am emotional because my body is coming apart, and there is nothing helping the pain....


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hope everyone is well. 

How are new babies doing? . I hope us pregnant ones aren't to miserable. 

It's my 5 year wedding anniversary today so I'm hoping baby stays put today as I don't want to share our anniversary. 

Clinically my blood pressure is settled, but Urates in blood still high. I had a show Thursday but no pains. I'm back for monitoring Monday and another sweep then and then induction booked for due date next Saturday. Xxx


----------



## Fezzle

I don't feel miserable at all- I feel like I should feel worse since I'm booked in to start induction tomorrow! Like if I still feel ok I should be OK to let her wait, but I'll be 40 weeks, so hopefully that's enough.


----------



## Left wonderin

Fezzle exciting :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Finally got chance to come back on and update the first page/catch up as my girls are staying over at my parents house tonight. Three under 5 is hard work and Dominic has some mega screaming episodes as he's quite windy at the moment and hasn't pooped in a few days :( I seem to have developed mastitis in my right breast too, or at least a blocked duct. Trying to clear it with heat/feeding/expressing/painkillers since i'm only just finishing my antibiotics for my wound infection and not keen to go on another course so soon unless I really need to.


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup84 said:


> Finally got chance to come back on and update the first page/catch up as my girls are staying over at my parents house tonight. Three under 5 is hard work and Dominic has some mega screaming episodes as he's quite windy at the moment and hasn't pooped in a few days :( I seem to have developed mastitis in my right breast too, or at least a blocked duct. Trying to clear it with heat/feeding/expressing/painkillers since i'm only just finishing my antibiotics for my wound infection and not keen to go on another course so soon unless I really need to.

You may be doing this already but make sure to massage the duct while feeding, and point his chin towards the area. This will help drain that duct. Is the area hot and red? Or just tender and sore?


----------



## Buttercup84

Fezzle, all the best with your induction and I can't wait to hear your BA :)
Not long for you either Dawn, fc your next sweep might just be the one to start you off before your induction date :thumbup:
allforthegirl :hugs: The last few weeks/days are tough, no doubt about it! Did you go before/on your due date with all your other children or were any of them late?
Silas, good luck for your induction on Monday if you don't go yourself before then :flower:
AMP, same here! He's definitely been my hardest baby to breastfeed which is a shame as I really wanted/want to make it work with him as it'll be my last chance :( I know this early stage til they're 6 weeks is the toughest and i've persevered with 2 babies before but I'm really torn on what to do for the best. How are you feeling about it, do you think you'll pump long-term?
mewolkens, congrats!! What a lovely name for a March baby boy :D
littlelily, congrats to you too and what an awesome birthday! Sorry you had a rough labour and hope you're recovering OK :hugs:
Congrats Keely on the birth of little Thea, love your pics and birth story. Must get round to jotting down mine soon before I forget :winkwink:
bigbelly, congrats on your baby boy!
azure girl, congrats on the birth of Brooklyn but i'm so sorry to hear she's had a bit of a rough start. Hope she's doing well at home now :)
Curly, how are you and Edith getting on with feeding? Being admitted to hospital with a newborn is so horrible I know, hopefully she's back on track now :hugs:
Jodie, congrats on your pink bump! Missed your BA earlier :blush:


----------



## allforthegirl

Buttercup~ Two out of my 5 were induced, the other three came on their own time and two were on or just before and then my 5th was a week overdue. Hopefully not too much longer.


----------



## Buttercup84

allforthegirl said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> Finally got chance to come back on and update the first page/catch up as my girls are staying over at my parents house tonight. Three under 5 is hard work and Dominic has some mega screaming episodes as he's quite windy at the moment and hasn't pooped in a few days :( I seem to have developed mastitis in my right breast too, or at least a blocked duct. Trying to clear it with heat/feeding/expressing/painkillers since i'm only just finishing my antibiotics for my wound infection and not keen to go on another course so soon unless I really need to.
> 
> You may be doing this already but make sure to massage the duct while feeding, and point his chin towards the area. This will help drain that duct. Is the area hot and red? Or just tender and sore?Click to expand...

Sore and tender at the moment, also hot but not red... I get some relief from feeding and expressing. I don't think he's draining the breast properly so i'm expressing after he feeds.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats to all the new mamas! Wow this page has been so busy with birth announcements :) Glad everyone is having healthy babies I hope you're all doing brilliantly.

Buttercup I'm sorry to hear your troubles with BF. It has proven to be very trying and frustrating. I hope things settle for you and D soon and you can enjoy BF once again

Fezzle and Silas GL with your inductions!


----------



## bombshellmom

Still pregnant over here! However i am starting to lose mucus/boogery discharge whenever i wipe after weeing especially. I am also noticing more uncomfort and random cramps. Hopefully i go soon, otherwise my OB will be membrane sweeping this thursday :wacko: i was curious and bought castor oil but didnt end up using it, it's not recommended obviously but it was 0.99 at walmart - anyways now we have it for severe constipation for future :haha: 

Buttercup - im sorry about bf issues, it is extremely hard work. I remember being so flustered and exhausted and didn't really know what i was doing - i just gave up. Hopefully everything goes well for you, i think the first couple of weeks are the hardest. :hugs: good luck! Will be on the same boat soon!

Good luck with the inductions, ladies!


----------



## CurlyRose

Buttercup - still feeding through nipple shields, I swear she's getting lazier and lazier though, sometimes fussing around even with them on, and now unable to contemplate feeding without them (I am trying though, I want her off them!) Still, she's eating and I can see she is gaining weight, so I'd rather this than the alternative.


----------



## Left wonderin

Oooh the challanges of bf I can't wait ( not ) !!! No one tells you its such an emotional as well as physical process . But also so beautiful . Good luck fezzel and silas for today :) I'm still here.. Getting random cramps but nothing toget excited about.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Elijah arrived at 7.30 this morning after arriving at hospital 5.45 am. 8 lb 3 of loveliness. Very quick birth but all good. Feeding well so far too x


----------



## Buttercup84

Oh wow Dawn that's fab, so glad you had an easier time of it with Elijah and big congrats to you :D


----------



## Left wonderin

Amazing news :) welcome to the world Elijah :) loosing some plug here with slight cramping for a few hours now .... Still not convienced its anything.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Dawn :dance: Glad you are doing well. :flower:


----------



## Left wonderin

So pains now 5-6 mins apart and lasting 24-30 seconds for the lat hour or so ... Still not convinced they still won't just fizzle out .


----------



## KalonKiki

Hey ladies! I figured that while Mama Bat is back I should help update the list with the ladies in the FB group that have given birth. :D

clapper - Timothy Ryan February 3rd :blue:

xxemmyxx - Arabella Boakye-Yiadom February 29th :pink:

Camichelle - Weston James March 6th :blue:

Babeawait - Evan Alexander March 7th :blue:

BellaRosa8302 - Jacob Henrik March 7th :blue:

Rhapsodi - Lucilia Faustina March 9th :pink:

Autumnflower - Jace Landon March 10th :blue:


----------



## Buttercup84

Thanks Keely, I'll add those later :) (find it easier to do on the pc and I'm out at the moment)


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> So pains now 5-6 mins apart and lasting 24-30 seconds for the lat hour or so ... Still not convinced they still won't just fizzle out .

Jealous


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations Dawn!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Left wondering - FX that this is it! :thumbup:

So I list a bit of plug today and it was the first sign that made me go like F**K I am actually gonna give birth someday soon. I have everything ready, bags packed etc (we have 3-4 days in hospital here) but the reality obviously hasn't sunk in until today...


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on your new :blue: bundle Dawn! :happydance:


----------



## keepinitreal1

Quick update: really hope that whatever is hapening to me right now are contractions - otherwise I'm scared to thing what the real deal is like :nope:


----------



## allforthegirl

keepinitreal1 said:


> Quick update: really hope that whatever is hapening to me right now are contractions - otherwise I'm scared to thing what the real deal is like :nope:

All the best to you. I hope it is real for you too.


----------



## busybee98

Good luck. Hope it's real! Every night i wonder if tonight is the night... been having contractions every night the last 5 nights that just stop. I don't know how many more days of this I can take!


----------



## allforthegirl

busybee98 said:


> Good luck. Hope it's real! Every night i wonder if tonight is the night... been having contractions every night the last 5 nights that just stop. I don't know how many more days of this I can take!

I hear yah. I have been doing this since 36 weeks.....some way stronger than others.....I am still hanging in there.... I try to ignore them as much as possible. It does make you crazy. I don't time them as it will make the stress even worse.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but BnB is tough on a phone (IMO) & I've had this little boy to take care of!!! 

Jacob Henrik was born 2 weeks early, at 10:57 PM on March 7, 2016! Long story short, my waters were leaking & I had to be induced. I was already 5 cm dilated. They gave me pitocin at 10:05 PM & he was out at 10:57 PM. No pain meds! Baby boy was 8 lbs, 11.6 ounces (huge for 2 weeks early) & 20.5 inches long! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 8


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> busybee98 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck. Hope it's real! Every night i wonder if tonight is the night... been having contractions every night the last 5 nights that just stop. I don't know how many more days of this I can take!
> 
> I hear yah. I have been doing this since 36 weeks.....some way stronger than others.....I am still hanging in there.... I try to ignore them as much as possible. It does make you crazy. I don't time them as it will make the stress even worse.Click to expand...


I am obviously joining this tea party. Had them from 10 pm until about 4:30 in the morning, but they were irregular so I was quickly starting to suspect that it was not it. :dohh: Could not sleep since I was so nervous. Managed to get some sleep after that for about 3 hours. Hopefully this will not be a daily occurence, otherwise I'll ignore the real thing when it happens. :growlmad:

Bella Rosa congratulations!!! Sounds like you had a good birth, I hope you are all doing great :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Got another one ladies! It looks like Jaspie posted her birth story in her journal.

Jaspie - Joshua William March 9th :blue:

Bella - I know I already told you on FB but congrats again on the birth of Jacob! He's such s cute little chunk. :cloud9: <3


----------



## allforthegirl

keepinitreal1 said:


> I am obviously joining this tea party. Had them from 10 pm until about 4:30 in the morning, but they were irregular so I was quickly starting to suspect that it was not it. :dohh: Could not sleep since I was so nervous. Managed to get some sleep after that for about 3 hours. Hopefully this will not be a daily occurence, otherwise I'll ignore the real thing when it happens. :growlmad:
> 
> Bella Rosa congratulations!!! Sounds like you had a good birth, I hope you are all doing great :hugs:

I know it is hard to ignore them. The thing is if you are going into active labour you will not be able to sleep through them, so just go to sleep. That is what I have been doing. The odd time I will be woken up by one and I breath through it, practise makes perfect right? Then I will go back to sleep as I know that I will be woken again if it is real. So far I don't get woken up more than maybe once or twice....:nope::shrug:

I feel like I am the camp of the Prodromal labour. Article here. Just seems to be the way my body deals with labour. :shrug:


----------



## keepinitreal1

allforthegirl said:


> keepinitreal1 said:
> 
> 
> I am obviously joining this tea party. Had them from 10 pm until about 4:30 in the morning, but they were irregular so I was quickly starting to suspect that it was not it. :dohh: Could not sleep since I was so nervous. Managed to get some sleep after that for about 3 hours. Hopefully this will not be a daily occurence, otherwise I'll ignore the real thing when it happens. :growlmad:
> 
> Bella Rosa congratulations!!! Sounds like you had a good birth, I hope you are all doing great :hugs:
> 
> I know it is hard to ignore them. The thing is if you are going into active labour you will not be able to sleep through them, so just go to sleep. That is what I have been doing. The odd time I will be woken up by one and I breath through it, practise makes perfect right? Then I will uiugo back to sleep as I know that I will be woken again if it is real. So far I don't get woken up more than maybe once or twice....:nope::shrug:
> 
> I feel like I am the camp of the Prodromal labour. Article here. Just seems to be the way my body deals with labour. :shrug:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the link - I read that article and about 20 others in the last hour :) Yeah, I think I just need to stop obsessing and ignore them throughout the night, but I was really freaking out yesterday since they were my first cx ever :shrug: I know I won't sleep through labor :blush:

I still hope that this won't become a regular nightly routine though, because I was aching all over this morning. I want the baby to just come already, as I am sure you do as well :hugs:


----------



## busybee98

Congrats Bella! He's so cute! 

To all the others still waiting we can commiserate on here til it's our turn. Hopefully we'll all go soon.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Bella on your lovely baby boy and also to jaspie, the due dates list is dwindling fast! So exciting seeing who will have their baby next :happydance:


----------



## NDH

Had some show this morning (not super bloody but lost about a 5cm piece of pink tinged plug) followed I'm pretty sure by my water breaking an hour and a half later. Yesterday my 4 year old insisted we needed to buy a birthday cake for the baby for tomorrow, and it's starting to look like she might be right! Contractions are still mild but slowly building, and I've remembered that with my second I still thought I was in early labour until 45 minutes before she was born so Ive decided to ask DH to come home at lunch time (an hour from now). In the mean time I'm just doing housework and chilling with the kids and trying not to snap at them for being messy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Can't wait for your update NDH


----------



## allforthegirl

I was noticing a decrease on movements today....So I went in to have him monitored. He is looking great as the moment we got there he was moving all over the place. So we were sent home. Though I guess I was contracting every 5 min :shrug:


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats bella, he is so adorable!!! Glad you were able to do it med free :)

Allforthegirl - having any pain?? Sounds like it will be soon ?:)

Ndh- good luck and looking forward to hearing about your birth!!


----------



## SilasLove

My baby girl Lydia was born on her due date March 13 at 10:40pm. She was 7lb 8.5oz and 20 in long.


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, new mums! 

I'm on my 3rd day of waiting for a bed to become available to be induced. After debating for months if I should decline their suggested guidelines of being induced at 40 weeks just because of maternal age (I turned 40 last month), it seems like the decision to wait longer is being made for me anyway! The annoying thing is, because I still have a 'risk' factor, I have to go to the hospital every day to be monitored which usually entails a few hours' wait in the waiting room and then being strapped up to a monitor for a couple more hours.


----------



## NDH

My :yellow: bump turned :blue: at 3:45pm on march 15. Jeremy David is 3.6kg (7lbs 15oz I think) and was born after 45 minutes of active labour. The pool was still filling so I didn't get my water birth it happened so fast. Will link to the full story after its been written up.


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Silas and NDH :flower:

AFM was woken by some very steady and increasing contractions got up and I think they may have fizzled out AGAIN. :shrug: story of my life.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to all the new mums and good luck to the ones still waiting. 

Tiredness is kicking in here. Elijah is feeding like a trooper, milk not in yet though. I'm so tired, but physically feel much better than I did after my first son. 

Elijahs birth story 

On Sunday 13th March I woke up at 12.45 in the early hours feeling like I had an upset tummy. Up and down to the toilet but no joy. At 4 am I noticed I was bleeding so I rang labour ward for advice and since I wasn't having pains they advised it was my show and to ring back in an hour, I wasn't convinced it was a show as it was pure blood. Anyhow by 4.30 pains started thick and fast and by 5.15 I was contracting every two minutes lasting a minute. 
Organised childcare for Isaac and went hospital. Arrived at 5.30 contractions really hurting and very regular. Had to be monitored and baby fine they did an internal and 7cm dilated, desperate for pain relief at this point. Transfered to labour room and scanned as they thought he was too high up, but he was ok. No time for any other pain relief apart from gas and air. I was able to give birth on all fours, my waters broke naturally and 8 minutes later he was born. 2nd degree tear and small graze, tear required stitching. Born at 7.30 and is a tiny 8 lb 3.5 ounces, we were home for teatime, perfect birth to be honest. 

Isaac is so in love with him too. 

Xxx


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations Silas and NDH!!! :cloud9::cloud9: Sooo many babies coming now! 

Fezzle, I really hope you get your bed sood. This sounds like a pain in the butt, to be honest. And good luck! 

Allforthegirl I was thinking of you today when I was contracting again and couldn't sleep. I'm glad the baby is fine and really hope you get to meet him soon! 

I had a friend who does astrology cards do a EDD according to my birth chart, just for fun, and he said 23rd for me. I hope he comes sooner, though.


----------



## NDH

Here's my birth story 


Spoiler
Jeremy David Holden was born at 3:45pm tMarxh 15, 45 minute active labour , though I was having mild irregular contractions all day (and really mild ones throughout the night). Had my show at 7:30ish and waters broke at 9am. Was still very much early labour all morning as I cleaned the house and played with the girls, but I had a feeling it would progress quickly when I stopped being "busy". 
Oh, yesterday at the grocery store Sara (4) insisted we needed to buy a cake. There was one heavily marked down due to the icing being stuck to the lid, so caved and bought it, expecting we would have it for dessert last night. But Sara said no we couldnt eat it "its the babys birthday cake for the baby,s birthday tomorrow". She wouldnt agree to let me freeze it, or to eat it yesterday and then get a different cake for the baby's birthday. And then in the morning after my water broke when I went to talk to the girls about mommy having pains in her tummy and needing the to be a little patient with me Sara said "i know cause today the baby is going to be born". 
At 11:30 I texted dh to come home at lunch time (1) so he could take the girls out to run an errand and see if I could get into active labour without them around, but I really didn't think anything was going to happen until they were in bed. And I kept worrying i had called him home way too early and would waste his time he could have been working. Dh got home at 1:30 and kept delaying in going with the girls. I kept feeling like maybe I should be calling my Doula and photographer and setting up the pool in case things happened in a hurry, but really thought that it was silly to call so early as I wasn't in "real" labour yet - contractions still mild and irregular and I was totally functioning as normally. Dh took a photo of me at 2pm vacuuming the floor haha.
Anyway at 2 he was going to go out, but I decided maybe it would be a good idea to have my Doula come over first even though I still didn't feel like I needed her there yet. But I didn't want to be completely alone either. She lives 20 minutes away so she was here by 2:25. I was in the middle of making beef stew when she arrived and we chatted in the kitchen while I chopped veggies. I apologized for having called her so soon and then had a couple long, strong contractions where I felt a little bit of pressure and I went to the bathroom to see if i had to poo and had another strong contraction while I was there and could hear dh heading out the door with the girls. As soon as I could speak I hollered at him not to go as I knew that at that point I was in active labour, which was about 3pm. I told him to start setting up the pool and texted the photographer and holed up in my bedroom on the birthing ball. Doula brought me tea and frozen grapes, and Chloe (2 3/4) came in and asked for some grapes too. I had a couple contractions where I could stay sitting and moving my hips on the ball, but then I had to get up and sway through them after that. Oh and at that point when I abandoned the ball I took my underwear off as my pads were becoming useless and laid down a waterproof sheet and some towels on the floor. Still had my dress on though, which i pulled down to be a skirt when she started massaging oils into my back. My Doula was applying counter pressure on my lower back and swaying with me and helping me control my breathing, and then used some birthing oil on my back, as well as giving me lavender oil to smell. Which helped so so much. Then I had a contraction where I could definitely feel some pressure and I yelled that the pool wasnt going to be ready in time. My doula ran upstairs to check, and it was about halfway so I could have gotten in probably, but there wasnt enough time between contractions to get me there anyway. 
The next one came on quickly and I started vocalising and said the baby is coming and the photographer ran up to bring dh downstairs when my Doula lifted my skirt and could see the head was crowning. About three pushes later I roared him out into DHs hands, and then I lifted my skirt and peeked between my legs (I was standinghalf leaning against the bed) and saw a scrotum and kept saying "its a boy its a boy" over and over even though clearly everyone else could see that it was haha. I reached down to bring him to my chest, but his cord was super short and he just barely reached my breast so it was super awkward to turn around. Sat on the floor under towels for a bit. The girls then came in the room bearing cake which someone kept moving out of the way and the girls would bring back. Dh offered them a piece and they said no it was for the baby so we sang happy birthday to Jeremy and they went outside with dh to eat a piece, and then went for a swim in the now-ready pool. Haha.
Dad called at 4 and I told him he had a grandson and he was shocked haha. He had been calling to say he wouldn't be able to come for a visit today cause he had to play tennis. Have him permission to tell mom, who normally doesn't come on Tuesdays but she showed up at the door unannounced about an hour later (she was there to offer assistance, prepared to leave if she wasn't wanted. So she entertained the girls and seasoned my stew I never got around to finishing making, but it was tasty anyway. It took about an hour and a half for the placenta to be birthed - I'd moved from the floor to the bed and then wanted to stand up and walk a bit to help it along which worked as it was out pretty soon after that. It was so tiny! We then weighed him (3.6kg) and cut the cord (he cried so much when the cord was cut - Chloe came running to ask what's wrong with my baby.) And I took him upstairs to show him to mom. Mom stayed until the girls' bedtime and read them their stories and was going to lay with them to sleep, but Sara came into my room with her blanket and laid down beside me and said she just wanted to sleep with her brother, so I agreed but warned her that she would be waking up in her own bed because it wasn't safe for her to sleep all night with the baby. And then Chloe came in too. They were both asleep faster than they would be normally and dh took them to their bed. He's going to sleep with them tonight and I'll be in our bed with Jeremy as we don't have anywhere else for him to sleep tonight and dh doesn't want jeremy sleeping between us both. Plus then he can get up with the girls and keep them from bothering me in the morning. Dh's boss was already planning to fly up tonight amazingly, so dh is officially on paternity leave and mom and dad are both off work tomorrow so they can take the girls for as much of the day as we need them to so dh and I can have family bonding time.


----------



## allforthegirl

keepinitreal1 said:


> Congratulations Silas and NDH!!! :cloud9::cloud9: Sooo many babies coming now!
> 
> Fezzle, I really hope you get your bed sood. This sounds like a pain in the butt, to be honest. And good luck!
> 
> Allforthegirl I was thinking of you today when I was contracting again and couldn't sleep. I'm glad the baby is fine and really hope you get to meet him soon!
> 
> I had a friend who does astrology cards do a EDD according to my birth chart, just for fun, and he said 23rd for me. I hope he comes sooner, though.

Looks like things have continued, still contracting regularly. So hopefully I don't sit in this early stage too much longer.

I also hope you don't have to wait that long either. GL


----------



## NDH

Good luck afg!


----------



## Fezzle

I've got my bed now- I've actually got a room to myself with my own bathroom and shower! I hope I get to stay here until I go into labour- but I hope I'm not waiting too long to go into labour either! They inserted the Propess pessary a few hours ago but nothing going on so far.


----------



## NDH

Good luck fezzle!


----------



## Left wonderin

Wow excitement :) welcome all the new arrivals and a special,emotion to those fezzel and allfor right in the middle of things ... Sorry I have been MIA but I've had a baby :) turns out those niggles were indeed something and I arrived at the hospital fully dilated and pushing in the waiting room!!! 19 mins later it was all over ! No time for anything expect baby . ANNA arrived a tiny princess weighing 6lb 7 oz of pure perfection . She had done a poo so I had to stay in to be monitored for 24 hours . We are home now , a wee bit tender and feel like I've had a gym workout but so happy :) here is my LO :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## allforthegirl

Left she is so sweet. Congrats girl. 

So many having their babies. I hope I don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Congrats mamas! All these BA are pouring in :) :) :)
left she is precious


----------



## NDH

Oh wow congrats left! You were a planned cesarean weren't you?howdo you feel about the unexpected vbac?


----------



## Left wonderin

NDH said:


> Oh wow congrats left! You were a planned cesarean weren't you?howdo you feel about the unexpected vbac?

I am overjoyed :) its what I really wanted but was afraid to hope for :) the c section was not my idea . And so thrilled i experienced the whole thing . I would never have been brave enough to choose no pain relief but now I've done it .. Without anything I can totally understand how labour works and how nature really does give you all the tools you need to get there in the end . 

Anna is our last :cry: so ill never know what choice I'd make next time but so thankful to have been given the opportunity to experience birth as Mother Nature had intended


----------



## keepinitreal1

Fezzle and Allforthegirl, I'm sure that in 24 hours we'll have your announcements up here. Yay! 

Congratulations Left, she is gorgeous and I love the name. 

NDH, your birth story sounds like those you hear from old ladies saying we "young" people worry too much - "I had my baby and then I washed him in the sink and went on to preparing potroast for the men coming home from the fields" - if you know what I'm trying to say. Super jelaous of your special moments, you are remarkable! 

Everyone keep safe and good luck!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Wow congrats Mama Hen and Left! :happydance: :flower: <3

Good luck Allforthegirl and Fezzle! :thumbup:


----------



## NDH

Left wonderin said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow congrats left! You were a planned cesarean weren't you?howdo you feel about the unexpected vbac?
> 
> I am overjoyed :) its what I really wanted but was afraid to hope for :) the c section was not my idea . And so thrilled i experienced the whole thing . I would never have been brave enough to choose no pain relief but now I've done it .. Without anything I can totally understand how labour works and how nature really does give you all the tools you need to get there in the end .
> 
> Anna is our last :cry: so ill never know what choice I'd make next time but so thankful to have been given the opportunity to experience birth as Mother Nature had intendedClick to expand...

I'm so happy for you :cloud9: There really is nothing like it imo, but I know some can find it quite traumatic giving birth without pain medication when they hadn't planned to so I'm glad you found it an empowering experience.


----------



## CurlyRose

I love reading these birth stories, I can't wait to be doing it again myself, I honestly found giving birth to be the most wonderful thing. Congratulations NDH and left and anyone else and good luck to those who can't have long left (fezzle, allforthegirl).


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Left wonderin said:


> NDH said:
> 
> 
> Oh wow congrats left! You were a planned cesarean weren't you?howdo you feel about the unexpected vbac?
> 
> I am overjoyed :) its what I really wanted but was afraid to hope for :) the c section was not my idea . And so thrilled i experienced the whole thing . I would never have been brave enough to choose no pain relief but now I've done it .. Without anything I can totally understand how labour works and how nature really does give you all the tools you need to get there in the end .
> 
> Anna is our last :cry: so ill never know what choice I'd make next time but so thankful to have been given the opportunity to experience birth as Mother Nature had intendedClick to expand...

There really is nothing like it, I don't think I would choose any other way if I decide to have any more. It is quite the experience to just let your body take its course and bring life into this world! Cheers to you and baby


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Not been on for a while but called in see how everyone is getting on. Congrats to all the ladies who have already has their babies, but for me I'm still waiting for our Charlie bear... Feeling quite impatient now through I'm so uncomfortable :(


----------



## Fezzle

Freya Dorothy arrived quickly today! Will post more details later once home!


----------



## allforthegirl

Fezzle said:


> Freya Dorothy arrived quickly today! Will post more details later once home!

Congrats my dear!! :wohoo:


----------



## NDH

Congrats Fezzle!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am still hanging around. I went into L&D because my contractions were 2min apart but sadly my cervix was only 2cm and 25% so they sent me home. 

Today at my OB office he checked me and gave me a sweep, then said he thought I would go in tonight. I was curious why he was saying that, maybe because I am constantly contracting?!?! I read his notes and it said my cervix has change over night. 4 cm 60%. Very cool. May not go like he said tonight, but my body is finally being receptive and that is awesome.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

FX for you AFTG!!!! :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Posted this in the FB group, but no response yet... Can atone in here commiserate? 

Maybe TMI... One week +2 days postpartum & the pressure between my legs is ridiculous & painful :cry: I was doing really well... I want to say this started maybe 3 days ago or so? Maybe I'm doing too much?? Anyone else in the same boat? The only things that make it better are sitting down (counter-pressure from whatever I'm sitting on?) and pain meds. :nope:


----------



## NDH

Have you spoken to your midwife about it? If could be your body telling you to s low down, but I think it would be worth being checked.


----------



## bombshellmom

GL allforthegirl!:) hopefully that sweep will do the trick!

Bella - i would phone mw, you may be pushing yourself too hard. What all are you doing? I know i will most likely go straight back to crazy routines. DH says he will have to hide laundry basket from me.


AFM - trying to dance myself into labor. So annoyed it hasnt started yet. Membrane sweep tomorrow.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I do remember this feeling from DD... But with her I had it right away & with him it just started a few days ago. I did have a lot of stitches (dr says I'm a bleeder) & a 2nd degree tear. And yes, I'm starting to get back to "normal" routines... Began laundry, lifting my daughter, working on things around the house... So maybe I just have to take it easy... Or at least easier?


----------



## CurlyRose

I had exactly the same Bella, all of me felt fine, so I got out and about, walking in to town, doing whatever I could around the house and I had the same sort of pain. Midwives confirmed I was doing too much, my blood loss shot up when I was doing too much too. I also had lots of stitches and a 2nd degree tear.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations fezzle 

BellaRosa, it sounds like your doing too much. I had that feeling with Isaac. This time round I have rested more (2nd degree tear and stitches) and feel relatively good for 5 days pp, I get a naggy pain which reminds me to sit down. Try to rest as much as you can xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

Well I too am in the 2nd degree tear and stitches gang . 2.5 days pp here and it feels like I've been hit between the legs with a hammer !! Lol...... Still pottering though and already doing laundry I can't help myself lol..... Hate when it piles up !!! 

Allfor iOS hope your in the throughs of labour as I post and hoping for news soon :) 
Fezzel congratulations :) so excited for you and I love her name :) 
We will all need to join a parenting group when all the babies are here :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Gosh my crotch just hurst thinking about all these tears. I hope all you ladies will heal quickly.

AFM nothing too much. Same old same old. I always have some cramping/contractions in the morning, so we will see if they pick up some today. If not then I guess he isn't ready just yet. ;)


----------



## keepinitreal1

Congratulations Fezzle!!! 

Nothing new to report here - bub was very quiet yesterday but then really had a party throughout the night so another sleepless one for me. 

Meh.... a week to go, I guess. Been feeling a bit better for the past few days except for the pelvic pain. Tomorrow, we are having our trees cut and a lady is coming over to clean, so I expect to be on my feel the whole day - hopefully that speeds things along.


----------



## Left wonderin

All I can say is enjoy the last few days of pregnancy and appreciate it . I was out today at a parade for a half hour . Saw 2 very pg ladies and ACTUALLY MISSED MY BUMP ! Even though she was in my arms !! Hormones are weird things . I couldn't wait not to be pg 2.5 days ago !!!


----------



## bombshellmom

Had membrane swept, docs hand was all bloody afterward and she said its a good sign although i freaked out lmao. I hate blood.

Ive been having some more light bleeding and lots of tightening and contracting like feelings. I did schedule to get induced tonight at 10 but looks like labor and delivery are full right now so have to call back at midnight. Meh.


----------



## Left wonderin

Bombshell hope you have gotten sorted with a bed. Any update allfor ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Bombshell hope you have gotten sorted with a bed. Any update allfor ?

Nope. Still awaiting on my monkey. The day more than half way through now so thinking it's pretty much over for today. :shrug:


----------



## Left wonderin

He will come when he is ready , as I said enjoy the last few days with him tucked up inside not having to share him :) its crazy but I miss the kicks now their gone lol.....


----------



## bombshellmom

Vaia Mae March 18th at 3:50pm 8lbs 2oz 20inches :)
Only 4 hours of labor!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_08371.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NDH

Congratulations :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Awh congratulations :) some of these babies were in an awful hurry ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats she is very cute!!


----------



## stuckinoki

Baby Grace is here (well, here as in arrived!)

March 17, 2016
1047am
7lbs 1oz
21" long

We are in absolute love with her little crabby butt :)

https://i64.tinypic.com/nn5swp.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Congrats Stuck, she is very cute. Hope you two are doing well.


----------



## Left wonderin

Congratulations stuck :) she is a doll!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats stuck & bombshell! Two adorable little girls!!! :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## stuckinoki

I can NOT believe that she's already 3 days old!!!

My heart is so full it could burst. I'm just so in love with this little crab pot, even when she's cranky!

https://i63.tinypic.com/2ufzvgl.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

She is very like you !!!! Well my LO is offically one week old from a second ago lol....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## stuckinoki

Left wonderin said:


> She is very like you !!!! Well my LO is offically one week old from a second ago lol....

A week old already?!??

I can't believe how fast the time passes. So bittersweet!


----------



## allforthegirl

O-M-Geeeeeee I am so broody over here. I can't wait to see my LO!!! Your babies are just so darn cute!! <3


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I feel like this thread has been so quiet lately! Everyone must be busy with their babies or trying to get labor started!!!


----------



## Left wonderin

All for I can't WAIT to see yours :) checking in evey couple of hours when feeding :) not long now :) then who is left ???? Would love an update from everyone . Little Anna is just soooooo good !! She is so far a good sleeper and has taken to bf like a pro ... Well after I adjusted her latch which led to very sore nipples !!! Forgot the golden rule Initally ... Belly to belly ... Nipple to nose ;) but now we are doing great :) she surpassed her birth weight at a weight check 5 days after her birth !!! I'm enjoying every second with her especially the middle of the night feeds when its just the two of us :)


----------



## keepinitreal1

I'm still here. No contractions, no more plug - seems like I'm in it for the long run. Counting on the full moon to speed things along :) 

It's great to hear nothing but good news about you and Anna. Enjoy your cuddles :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> All for I can't WAIT to see yours :) checking in evey couple of hours when feeding :) not long now :) then who is left ???? Would love an update from everyone . Little Anna is just soooooo good !! She is so far a good sleeper and has taken to bf like a pro ... Well after I adjusted her latch which led to very sore nipples !!! Forgot the golden rule Initally ... Belly to belly ... Nipple to nose ;) but now we are doing great :) she surpassed her birth weight at a weight check 5 days after her birth !!! I'm enjoying every second with her especially the middle of the night feeds when its just the two of us :)

I am not sure he is coming all that quickly. He is in complete control of this.:wacko: I am just doing things to keep busy. Had some interesting things going on but I am not counting anything as the real deal until I am running to hospital :rofl:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I had forgotten nipple to nose also, & got a nice blister to show for it :dohh: we're doing much better now though!! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

I plan on doing the baby led BF again. Where you let baby find nipple on his own. I did that last time and it was wonderful. He latched so much better, than me trying to do it for him. I was always trying to either put too much in his mouth or not enough. For me letting my baby's find it helped.


----------



## stuckinoki

Just checking in to say hi! 

I can't believe Grace is already 5 days old :( I'm kind of sad because this stage is gone so quickly and I just love her little newborn stage so much I don't want it to end. 

https://i68.tinypic.com/2eo9pfm.jpg


----------



## allforthegirl

Have been admitted will be having baby tonight.


----------



## Left wonderin

Stuck its not gone !!!! Learn from me .... Don't waste time lamenting the passing of the days .... It wastes time doing that . Instead make sure to enjoy and make every second count :) each stage brings a new joy :) I can't believe Anna is 10 days old !! I'm trying so hard to live in the moment :) she is a doll by the way :)


----------



## Left wonderin

Allfor I'm so excited for you:) can't wait for news . Hope your getting the type of birth you wanted and its going well :)


----------



## bombshellmom

GL allforthegirl!


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats Silas, NDH, Left, Fezzle, bombshell and stuck on your beautiful babies! :D Just updated the first post :flower:
Good luck allforthegirl, hope little Declan's arrival is safe and smooth :thumbup:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Thinking of you, Allforthegirl! Hope Declan is safe in your arms & that you're enjoying the moment too much to post any updates right now! <3


----------



## mewolkens

I can't believe March is almost over already! I just wanted to say thank you to everyone in this group. You guys definitely helped me keep my sanity. I hope we can keep this group alive as we move into Momhood!


----------



## Left wonderin

Oh please do I'd love to keep in touch with you all :) how many mums have we left to meet there LO ? Allfor I'm thinking of you and hoping your enjoying baby snuggles by now xxxx


----------



## allforthegirl

March 23rd at 10:43am Declan was born at a healthy weight of 8lbs 3oz, 6 days late.


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Allforthegirl! :happydance: :flower: <3
I hope that you had a good labor and that you and Declan are both doing well.


----------



## Fezzle

Buttercup84 said:


> Congrats Silas, NDH, Left, Fezzle, bombshell and stuck on your beautiful babies! :D Just updated the first post :flower:
> Good luck allforthegirl, hope little Declan's arrival is safe and smooth :thumbup:

Thanks for updating! (Freya was born on the 16th though)


----------



## keepinitreal1

Back from my checkup. Baby is fully engaged, I am at 4 cm so a week of contractions wasn't for nothing. OB did a sweep and is predicting I will go in full labour later tonight/tomorrow morning. 

Felt like rubbish when I woke up but right now I feel like I could save the world. Yay!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Congratulations to the newest mums. 
Good luck keepinitreal1 I am sure you will be holding your baby In no time xxx


----------



## Left wonderin

keepinitreal1 said:


> Back from my checkup. Baby is fully engaged, I am at 4 cm so a week of contractions wasn't for nothing. OB did a sweep and is predicting I will go in full labour later tonight/tomorrow morning.
> 
> Felt like rubbish when I woke up but right now I feel like I could save the world. Yay!

Oooh exciting .. Baby for sure will be here by the end of the weekend :) enjoy every second of the experience it is a magical one :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup84

Congrats allforthegirl, hope you and Declan are doing well :flower: Good luck keepinitreal, 4cm is awesome I bet you'll have a quick labour once things ramp up!


----------



## bombshellmom

Congrats allforthegirl!!!!


----------



## NDH

thought I would share one of my birth photos

https://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a175/Roshinda/birth_zpsjukxqhst.jpg


----------



## Left wonderin

It is beautiful ans you look so calm !!! And beautiful too :) 

How is everyone getting on ? Allfor are you home yet ?


----------



## allforthegirl

Been home since Friday :D


----------



## CurlyRose

We are doing well here, Edith especially! She's probably near 11lb now (was over 10 last wednesday and has been putting on over 1lb a week). I'm having some issues, had a blocked duct that turned into an abscess, so I now have daily appts at the Dr's to get that cleaned and dressings canned each morning, so lucky!

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## mewolkens

This may sound weird, but I expected my baby to be dumb. He can clearly tell the difference between a pacifier and breast and will let me know which one he wants. He clearly doesn't know a whole lot, because he's obviously uneducated (lol) but he's not as confused as I thought newborns are supposed to be.


----------



## keepinitreal1

mewolkens said:


> This may sound weird, but I expected my baby to be dumb. He can clearly tell the difference between a pacifier and breast and will let me know which one he wants. He clearly doesn't know a whole lot, because he's obviously uneducated (lol) but he's not as confused as I thought newborns are supposed to be.

This made me lol :haha::haha:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no, Curly!!! I hope that clears up really quickly! Sounds painful! :(


----------



## Left wonderin

Curly that sounds really really sore ouch !!! Can you still feed ? We're doing good here .ds aged 2 is still struggling with the new arrival . Major mood swings !!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly that sounds horrible. I hope you mend fast. 

Left I thought my 2 yr old would be struggling but so far not so bad, but I know that can change at any moment. I hope your lo settles soon for you. 

AFM I am finally enjoying some pain free feedings. So very grateful for the tongue tie procedure. :cloud9:


----------



## CurlyRose

It isn't too sore now, just means I'm spending far too many hours at my Dr's surgery getting dressings sorted - honestly I could do it better at home. I am still feeding, which I'm pleased with, but it feels like my milk is drying up, which is terifying. She doesn't seem full after one boob and I didn't fill up overnight like usual, hoping once antibiotics end it'll all come back.


----------



## allforthegirl

Curly do you like oat meal? If you do it can help with milk. It did with me. I made it for breakfast and made cookies (which was my favourite way to eat it)and had it every day when I felt a dip in my milk. There are other natural ways to increase too. There is even some teas too that some say helped them (I have not tried them myself as the oatmeal was enough). Glad you were still able to nurse while going through all that. Just sucks you have to spend so much time there.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi.

Hope you are all well. 

Elijah is now 18 days old. We are still breastfeeding, only made it to 3 days with my son. However elijah has a posterior tongue tie but it's stretchy so she thought it would not cause any problems with feeding, but his weight gain is slow, still not back up to birth weight so a referal has been made to get his tongue tie looked at next Wednesday. 
He feeds every hour in the day,  often more..... He goes 2 to 4 hours at night and I have to wake him after 4. Otherwise he is a very content baby. 
Isaac loves him to pieces, and so far is adjusting well to him being here. 
The tiredness is killing me, I'm averaging 4 hours broken sleep a night.


----------



## CurlyRose

Intriguing... I have been eating a cheap granola (bulked out with oats) for breakfast since giving birth, but recently it went out of stock so I had a non oaty cereal for the past week. Will see what happens when I get back on the granola! Do you find it helps very quickly?


----------



## allforthegirl

Fairly quickly yes.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Seems like my LO is ready to join us in this world. Heading off to L&D in a couple of min. 

Can't wait! :happydance:


----------



## Left wonderin

Good luck ill be checking for up dates


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Good luck keepinitreal

Mama duck - I have been eating porridge everyday since I had Elijah and also flapjacks, hobnobs and oat milk. I'm not sure if it's done anything for my supply, though it has bean enjoyable eating them. 
I honestly can't gauge my supply. I get nothing when I pump, never feel uncomfortably full and don't leak. Elijah favours one boob over the other, not sure why? . Elijah is slow to gain weight and is still not back to birth weight yet (day 19 now), but health visitor not too worried as he is alert, wet and dirty nappies. 
He has a tongue tie which is being looked at Wednesday. 
I'm going to keep eating the oats I case it is making a difference.


----------



## keepinitreal1

He is here! Mark was born at 13h weighing a lovely 3.2kg and measuring 50cm. He is quite handsome if I say so myself. :kiss:

Had back labour and omg the pain was 100x everything I imagined. Gave up at 9cm and asked for a shot of painkillers. Got him out in 10 min once we started pushing. Took 6 hours from 1st contraction to birth. :happydance::happydance:

Willmp post more once we settle in...


----------



## allforthegirl

keepinitreal1 said:


> He is here! Mark was born at 13h weighing a lovely 3.2kg and measuring 50cm. He is quite handsome if I say so myself. :kiss:
> 
> Had back labour and omg the pain was 100x everything I imagined. Gave up at 9cm and asked for a shot of painkillers. Got him out in 10 min once we started pushing. Took 6 hours from 1st contraction to birth. :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Willmp post more once we settle in...

Congrats!! :wohoo:


----------



## NDH

Congratulations keepinitreal!


----------



## Left wonderin

Welcome to the world mark :)


----------



## keepinitreal1

Thank you everyone. Better late then never, right :) 

We've been home for 3 days now and while it's exhausting, it's also soo lovely. I am bit sore still down there so sitting for long periods of time is not fun, but I managed to write my birth story if you want to read it. It's in the labour&delivery stories section. 

Finally got my milk in yesterday so little one is quite happy. 

Will update more when I have the time :cloud9:


----------



## mewolkens

Had my one month checkup for baby. He grew an inch, but didn't put on very much weight. :(
He's going to start getting formula to get his weight up.


----------



## allforthegirl

mewolkens said:


> Had my one month checkup for baby. He grew an inch, but didn't put on very much weight. :(
> He's going to start getting formula to get his weight up.

Are you going to use the SAS feeding tube to help your milk come in better while he gets the extra calories?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I know it's a bit late but just wanted to announce that our little boy Charlie Jacob arrived on the 24th March at 10:29am and he weigh 7pounds 6ounces. 

Only one day overdue too!


----------



## mewolkens

Allforthegirl- I'm just using a bottle. He feeds from me then gets an extra oz or two from the bottle. Hopefully it'll get him back on track!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi :) how is everyone doing ! Can't believe Anna is a month old . She has gained almost 2 lbs from birth weight :)


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Sarah!

Great weight gain Left! I have a chunky monkey too - weighed J yesterday and he's 1.11kg above his birth weight (2lbs 7oz)


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow listen to all the chunksters. D was weighed today and has gained again. Total now of 1 pound 6.5 oz above his birth weight. It is crazy to think he could be 10 pounds in less than a week or so. I love seeing his fingers, arms and legs plump up. Oh and you can't forget about his face getting more round.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Sounds like everyone is doing well. 

Elijah finally made it back to birth weight last week. He us being weighed again today. He is gaining slower than they would like so it is a bit of a worry. He has also had a chest infection so been off feeding, really not what we need. 
I love breastfeeding him but I must admit the uncertainty of what he is getting does stress me out. We have plenty of wet nappies and one dirty one a day but I do still worry.


----------



## keepinitreal1

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well.
> 
> Elijah finally made it back to birth weight last week. He us being weighed again today. He is gaining slower than they would like so it is a bit of a worry. He has also had a chest infection so been off feeding, really not what we need.
> I love breastfeeding him but I must admit the uncertainty of what he is getting does stress me out. We have plenty of wet nappies and one dirty one a day but I do still worry.

Same here - our mw suggested renting a home scale to see how much he eats "in a sitting". He's a very lazy eater, would preffer to snuggle rather than actually eat. 

Do you have any options to rent? It's 20$ pm here, so v. inexpensive way to calm your nerves... :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Dawnlouise30 said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing well.
> 
> Elijah finally made it back to birth weight last week. He us being weighed again today. He is gaining slower than they would like so it is a bit of a worry. He has also had a chest infection so been off feeding, really not what we need.
> I love breastfeeding him but I must admit the uncertainty of what he is getting does stress me out. We have plenty of wet nappies and one dirty one a day but I do still worry.

Dawn, the same thing with Z and me. My GP is concerned, but part of me thinks that is because they try to fit babies into a bracket, but all babies are different. I saw an LC and they said that if he is wakeful some periods and seems content and eager to eat, in addition to appropriate nappies, then they are OK.

Usually BF babies gain weight super quickly then taper off, but some (like Z for instance) gain weight steadily. But like PP said, you could weigh him before and after a feed to see how much he is getting. Either buying a baby scale or going to an LLL clinic somewhere.
Remember BF babies need less breast milk than FF babies need formula


:hugs: it's so worrisome not knowing exactly how much they are getting



-------------------

Mamas! I hope we are all doing well :)


----------



## Left wonderin

It sure is and now I'm worrying that Anna is gassy . Especially in the evenings . I am wondering if its something I'm eating . I have developed a compulsion for rice cakes and popcorn!!! Wondering is it that ?? Also anyone else feeling constantly not hungry per say but dissatisfied .. Kinda like feeling of pms ( food wise craving carbs ? ) wondering is it due to BF or I it my thyroid acting up ?


----------



## allforthegirl

My last baby did not follow the curve but did follow his own curve. He is still a tiny little guy. He was a power eater. Like Daisy mentioned as long as baby is awake at times, content between feedings, having enough poo's in appropriate colour, and wet diapers then your baby is I'm sure just fine. Talking to a LLL can really put your mind at ease. 

Things to look out for that somethings wrong is fussing at breast, falling asleep at breast too quickly, not hearing swallowing and not enough wet diapers and/or green poo's with not gaining. 

Left what makes you think it is something you ate? What is she doing?


----------



## Left wonderin

Mmm re thinking think it might be my very fast let down / oversupply that is the issue . She is choking at times , spitting up after feeds , making a clicking noise at times when feeding , had one or two green hue poos ( mostly mustard colour but keeping an eye on that ) is showing signs of being very gassy , not settling , getting hiccups , pulling her legs up . Lots of grunting more than the norm for a newborn just seeming overall uncomfortable . She is not crying or distressed ( really don't think its colic or reflux ) . I'm gonna do more reading and try feeding from just one boob for a while see if it helps . I already have to pull her off after my Inital letdown as my milk jut pours out !!! Anyone any experience of this ?


----------



## allforthegirl

I have both of those. Feeding on one side really does help. If it is really abundant then more than one feeding at a time can help. But if she is having mustard poo's then one side per feeding should be ok. Make sure you take her off to burp. That is helpful and also feeding her in the laying back possision can help with the fast flow as she will be more above the breast vs below. If you have to express some if she comes off. 

My guys does all those things you described.


----------



## Left wonderin

What's the laying back position ?? Thanks your being very helpful :)


----------



## allforthegirl

You latch them while in a reclined position. I larch him then lean back in a reclined position.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Left it helps to have baby straddle your leg :) I have OALD too and Zodi seems to get very gassy from it, very uncomfortable at times but his poos are mustardy (he is now pooing everyday :happydance:
Be sure to burp often and try to aim your nipple for the palate (roof of mouth) so the milk is not squirting directly into their throat.
Like allfor mentioned too feeding one boob per side can help with the green poos (which means too much low-cal foremilk)


----------



## Nikki1979

My little one is very gassy too and he squirms and grunts a lot as well. I don't know if a preemie thing but he seems to be improving a bit. I lso feed him from one side only as he seems to be full from it and always falls asleep after 7-10 mins or so - at 5 1/2 weeks adjusted he is 10lbs 1 oz and at birth he was 3lbs 11 oz.


----------



## Left wonderin

Nickki sounds like you could have over supply too lol... Symptoms also are quick feeds and gaining alot of weight quickly


----------



## allforthegirl

I think my oversupply is evening out, but the forceful letdown is still a bit of a problem. He seems to be getting used to it though. We are figuring things out. We are quiet a little team. :cloud9:


----------



## bombshellmom

Hoping all of you lovely mamas are doing well!!

My baby is very gassy as well. I think she may have colic because starting around 10pm she is very fussy and cries until around midnight or 1am.

Anywho just stopped by to see how everyone is doing. :)


----------



## SilasLove

My baby girl is super gassy too. I am taking Fenugreek and I have read that it can cause that. I'm hoping I'm wrong though as I feel terrible for causing her discomfort.


----------



## allforthegirl

We have to remember that our little ones are still developing their digestive systems. (I am reading about baby development) So to me it makes sense why our babies can gassy.

We have hit the three week mark and for many babies is a turning point, and I will take it. Two more days until he has a developmental leap, so I will enjoy this until his life goes upside down. If you haven't checked out the "the wonder weeks" yet do, it will help you understand some fussy periods.


----------



## stuckinoki

I love wonder weeks!

I'm having so much of a problem with supply still. Thanks to my stupid thyroid disease and the breast reduction. I just bought some of the motherlove milk boost so hopefully that helps because I'm just not making enough to feed her :(

She did laugh/coo today for the first time and it was adorable. My heart was in a puddle on the floor. I love seeing her little smiles and j can't believe how much she's grown! She no longer looks like my newborn. 

Anyone going to be ttc again right away? I'm seriously considering it since Grace took so long...I feel like I don't want to waste any time. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## allforthegirl

Stuck you working with a LC or the LLL? They have so many great ways to help with supply. Sorry that you are struggling though. :hugs:


----------



## Fezzle

We haven't had an easy time- Freya has been great, but I developed an infection sometime after birth (possibly a UTI) that turned into sepsis and have been back in the hospital twice trying to get rid of this infection. Hopefully this current round of antibiotics will finish it off and we can just get on with the normal adjusting to life with a newborn! Freya was a month old yesterday- I can't believe it! Everything else has been going well, though she takes ages for a feed so it feels like all I do. She will sleep for 3-4 hour stretches at night though which is nice! My parents have been visiting from the US for the past couple weeks and leave tomorrow. It's been good to see them and a big help but I'm also looking forward to things going back to our little new family of three. DH has been back at work for a couple weeks so this will be my first week in my own with her.


----------



## stuckinoki

allforthegirl said:


> Stuck you working with a LC or the LLL? They have so many great ways to help with supply. Sorry that you are struggling though. :hugs:

Yes, and this supplement was actually recommended by the LC. 

Hopefully it works.


----------



## allforthegirl

stuckinoki said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Stuck you working with a LC or the LLL? They have so many great ways to help with supply. Sorry that you are struggling though. :hugs:
> 
> Yes, and this supplement was actually recommended by the LC.
> 
> Hopefully it works.Click to expand...

I'm so glad you are working with someone to help you. Going in it alone can be so hard. :hugs:

How long do you plan on nursing your LO? I just read that there was a woman that could only make 2 tbsp of milk and breastfeed her baby for quiet awhile even though. Of course supplemented as well. I'm in awe that you are willing to continue with all that you have going on. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Stuck I had breast reduction surgery too, how long ago was yours? I worry about my supply a lot because of it but at the same time I have overactive letdown and Z seems satisfied + sufficient wet nappies.

Hopefully the tea helps but milk production is stimulation based mostly so if you have partial or no sensation at the areolar site then you might have to work harder.

:hugs: it's so frustrating and defeating but don't give up hope !


----------



## stuckinoki

DaisyDreamer said:


> Stuck I had breast reduction surgery too, how long ago was yours? I worry about my supply a lot because of it but at the same time I have overactive letdown and Z seems satisfied + sufficient wet nappies.
> 
> Hopefully the tea helps but milk production is stimulation based mostly so if you have partial or no sensation at the areolar site then you might have to work harder.
> 
> :hugs: it's so frustrating and defeating but don't give up hope !

Less than 2 years :/ my ducts haven't healed themselves fully yet. 

My goal is to boost supply and be able to pump and store. We are doing both boob and bottle. Mostly boob at night but before naps too. Bottle mainly for DH so he can help me. 

I've actually found that my electric pump doesn't get as much out as the little manual one so I've been using that. 

I need to get on the schedule and pump every hour whether or not she's awake.


----------



## stuckinoki

allforthegirl said:


> stuckinoki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> Stuck you working with a LC or the LLL? They have so many great ways to help with supply. Sorry that you are struggling though. :hugs:
> 
> Yes, and this supplement was actually recommended by the LC.
> 
> Hopefully it works.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm so glad you are working with someone to help you. Going in it alone can be so hard. :hugs:
> 
> How long do you plan on nursing your LO? I just read that there was a woman that could only make 2 tbsp of milk and breastfeed her baby for quiet awhile even though. Of course supplemented as well. I'm in awe that you are willing to continue with all that you have going on. :thumbup:Click to expand...

The goal is one year. I'm not alone, per say but DH isn't much help with this stuff. Ha ha ha. 

What are you lovely ladies up to today??

Grace has been pretty cooperative so I was able to clean my refrigerator! Omg is was so gross! Sticky random goo everywhere! I wanted to do it before she was born but never got around to it. My racks are currently sun drying and Grace is making noises and kicking in her bouncer. 

Hopefully today is a good day.


----------



## allforthegirl

Stuck my dh isn't all that helpful either. Other than staying out of my way and helping out with chores instead, but in a way that is helpful too. That is when he is not in his computer games :trouble:

Sounds like you have a very good plan to work towards with the breastfeeding.

Nothing much going on here. May try to do a load of laundry and get outside to enjoy the beautiful weather we are having right now.


----------



## Left wonderin

My goal is 10 months EBF before I return to work :( wish the weather was nice here !! I'd love a walk in the park or beach but way too cold and damp . Thinking about what to do for dinner .... Mmm food ......


----------



## DaisyDreamer

My goal is 6-9 mos EBF, then BLW if he will take to solids by then.

Weather is gorgeous but I'm tanked, hoping to get to the chiro today, been out of sorts for a year+ now. If he does infants Z may get an adjustment too


----------



## stuckinoki

I just received my fabric order! I bought some double gauze to make a few more swaddle blankets and they are so so soft and gorgeous. 

Hopefully this baby is actually down for a nap now because she's been fighting me since 10am...I'm going to try to get a few of them hemmed up and ready to use!


----------



## allforthegirl

I will nurse this kid as long as he wants. My long baby led weening was 15 months. The others were 10.5 and 12 months. Would love our bf relationship last a bit longer. Not sure I will go past two years but I am not there yet so we will see.


----------



## Left wonderin

Rough day here . First experience of a newborn plus a teething toddler with a temprature looking for cuddles all day long . Exhausted.com


----------



## allforthegirl

Left gosh that sounds tough. Hope that doesn't go on for long.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

:hugs: left hopefully you guys can have a big snuggle fest and let OH manage the housekeeping


----------



## keepinitreal1

After 48 hours of no poo action, my darling son waited until we were in public, let out a huge fart (a grown man fart) smelling of rotten eggs and smiled his glorious smile. 

Came home 20 min later and found out what "to the neck in shit" means literally. :dohh: The trick is I am not allowed to bathe him until HV checks his belly button so I had to wash all of it with a cloth. Threw the bodysuit away. :blush:

In other news, his latch has gotten worse so he's getting a lot of air in and for some inexplicable reason I have significantly less milk in my left breast. I try to feed him there first to stimulate but it's not getting any better :growlmad:

Left, hope things pick up for you! 

Here is a quick photo from yesterday:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Left wonderin

Thankfully today was a better day :) he seems to be cutting his back teeth so runny nose and temp are his teething norm ! Lol keepinitreal pooonami !!! Anna poo habits have changed the last couple of days from almost after ever feed to ..once per day . I remember from Sean that its the norm for breastfed babies to maybe not poo for a couple of days . They all have thier own norm , 

So who has gotten the first " real" smile yet ?


----------



## allforthegirl

As long as baby is gaining well then the amount of poo really doesn't matter. As per the LLL. The only problem with not having poo's all the time is when baby is not gaining weight. You can also try giving baby some probiotics too. That is what I have started doing and is helping him be more regular.


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Left Z has been real smiling so much lately. His first was 4 April but didn't see many more until the past few days he's been grinning :)

Keepinitreal poosplosion! Lolol it happens to the best of us. Cute little man!


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone looks like our thread is dying :( ill miss you all . Should we start a patenting one ? Anyone interested ? Anna had her 6 week check up yesterday . She has gone from 6.5 birth weight to 9lb4oz ( 4.1kg) she is now smiling , it takes alot of effort lol ... And is showing an interest in everythign around her . Here she is :) would love to hear how you are all getting on
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## allforthegirl

Left wonderin said:


> Hi everyone looks like our thread is dying :( ill miss you all . Should we start a patenting one ? Anyone interested ? Anna had her 6 week check up yesterday . She has gone from 6.5 birth weight to 9lb4oz ( 4.1kg) she is now smiling , it takes alot of effort lol ... And is showing an interest in everythign around her . Here she is :) would love to hear how you are all getting on

Gosh she is gorgeous. I would love to keep going on a parenting group. You start one I'll join. 

Declan is 5 weeks now over 11 lbs. :shock: so much bigger than my last two. He too is smiling and his brothers are loving it as they all can get a smile out of him. He is finally enjoying having some time in the swing or laying on his mat. Now mommy can get somethings done. At the same time though it makes me sad as this is just the start of him becoming more independent:sad2:


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Left I'll join a March 2016 mommies group!

Big girl, great gain! Such a doll :)


----------



## stuckinoki

I'd join too!

I don't catch up here as much as I'd like, Grace keeps me busy!


----------



## SilasLove

I would join! I'm kept pretty busy with 3 kiddos & I never really was able to get to know all of you ladies too well, but it's nice to be able to come and ask things if needed or to just share in general.

I have to say that these March babies sure are gorgeous! :D


----------



## DaisyDreamer

March-mallows 2016 Parenting Group


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I would Join a parenting group. 
We are having our fair share of issues here. Elijah has been incredibly slow to gain weight. Born 8lb 3.5 ounces and last week at 6 weeks he was only 8lb 14. He is still fully breast fed but we top up three times a day with expressed milk. 
It's so time consuming expressing as well as feeding but I am enjoying feeding him very much. 
He has a tongue tie that we are waiting on a second opinion for and as such he has never stimulated my supply properly. Pumping is helping to boost supply.
its been a worrying time.


----------



## Left wonderin

Hi everyone , I haven't forgotten but just have not gotten round to the parenting group . 
The nights of broken sleep are eventually taking their toal ! I'm knackered !!!!! Anyone else dragging their knuckles off the floor ;) lol...

And oh aways next week so I'm home alone ...... Better put my big girl pants on !!! Lol..


----------



## Left wonderin

Did it here is the link 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/2389962-march-mummies-babies-2016-next-step.html


----------



## DaisyDreamer

DaisyDreamer said:


> March-mallows 2016 Parenting Group

oops, left I made one too


----------



## Left wonderin

Lol we will go with yours :) ill remove mine :)


----------

